# Pakistani Hindus | All Discussions



## MINK

*Another Hindu girl forced to convert*

Another Hindu girl has been abducted, converted and forcibly married off in the Lyari area of the city, the Human Rights Commission of Pakistan (HRCP) reported on Thursday.

What makes this incident sound more appalling is the alleged involvement of a police constable in the forced conversion of the 15-year-old girl, who has been finally recovered after her father lodged an FIR at the Baghdadi police station.

As the girl, Bharati, remains in custody at the women police station in Saddar for further investigations, her father alleges that she has been converted and married off against her will.

Amarnath of the HRCP says that the girl has been threatened not to revert to her original religion or else she would be liable to a death penalty. As a result, she is confused and is scared to go back home.

According to her father, Narayan Das, ****** went missing on December 12, after she accompanied her friend to a nearby store in the Baghdadi area of Lyari. She used to learn stitching at a training centre in the area. As soon as she came back home around noon, one of her friends came and asked her mother to let her accompany her. After that we didnt see her for two days.

In whatever little time he got to speak to her, Das says his daughter is scared and confused. She fears that well be killed as well if she reverts (to her religion) and she cried copiously when I tried to console her.

Das alleges that a notorious police constable, Abid son of Anwar, was behind her abduction and conversion. He is known as an alcoholic, as well as good for nothing, Das claims.

He filed an application with the Baghdadi police station on December 15 and it was not until of December 18 that the police registered an FIR. The Baghdadi police confirmed that an FIR under section 365B was registered on the day mentioned by the father.

They, however, refuted the claim made by Das that Bhartai had been forcibly converted. Both the girl and the boy, Abid, are in police custody and they have a certificate of marriage which was registered after the girl was converted at the Jamia Binnoria as Ayesha.

Das refuses to accept the police version and claims that the age of her 15-year-old daughter has been changed in the marriage certificate. He is waiting for the case to be heard at a sessions court today (Friday).

Amarnath says that forced conversion of Hindu women in Karachi as well as Sindh has become a common phenomenon. There is no one to listen to the ordeal of the families, he says.


Another Hindu girl forced to convert *Pakistani Newspaper*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Uchiha

pritamkonar said:


> *Another Hindu girl forced to convert*
> 
> Another Hindu girl has been abducted, converted and forcibly married off in the Lyari area of the city, the Human Rights Commission of Pakistan (HRCP) reported on Thursday.
> 
> What makes this incident sound more appalling is the alleged involvement of a police constable in the forced conversion of the 15-year-old girl, who has been finally recovered after her father lodged an FIR at the Baghdadi police station.
> 
> As the girl, Bharati, remains in custody at the women police station in Saddar for further investigations, her father alleges that she has been converted and married off against her will.
> 
> Amarnath of the HRCP says that the girl has been threatened not to revert to her original religion or else she would be liable to a death penalty. &#8220;As a result, she is confused and is scared to go back home.&#8221;
> 
> According to her father, Narayan Das, Bharti went missing on December 12, after she accompanied her friend to a nearby store in the Baghdadi area of Lyari. &#8220;She used to learn stitching at a training centre in the area. As soon as she came back home around noon, one of her friends came and asked her mother to let her accompany her. After that we didn&#8217;t see her for two days.&#8221;
> 
> In whatever little time he got to speak to her, Das says his daughter is scared and confused. &#8220;She fears that we&#8217;ll be killed as well if she reverts (to her religion) and she cried copiously when I tried to console her.&#8221;
> 
> Das alleges that a &#8220;notorious&#8221; police constable, Abid son of Anwar, was behind her abduction and conversion. &#8220;He is known as an alcoholic,&#8221; as well as &#8220;good for nothing&#8221;, Das claims.
> 
> He filed an application with the Baghdadi police station on December 15 and it was not until of December 18 that the police registered an FIR. The Baghdadi police confirmed that an FIR under section 365&#8211;B was registered on the day mentioned by the father.
> 
> They, however, refuted the claim made by Das that Bhartai had been forcibly converted. &#8220;Both the girl and the boy, Abid, are in police custody and they have a certificate of marriage which was registered after the girl was converted at the Jamia Binnoria as Ayesha.&#8221;
> 
> Das refuses to accept the police version and claims that the age of her 15-year-old daughter has been changed in the marriage certificate. He is waiting for the case to be heard at a sessions court today (Friday).
> 
> Amarnath says that forced conversion of Hindu women in Karachi as well as Sindh has become a common phenomenon. &#8220;There is no one to listen to the ordeal of the families,&#8221; he says.
> 
> 
> Another Hindu girl forced to convert *Pakistani Newspaper*



She's still gonna GTH unless she sees the truth by herself. Free your spirit, there's only one truth

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sachin@india

This is sick and shameful... why this bastards impose their religion on her forcefully ??

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Uchiha

sachin@india said:


> This is sick and shameful... why this bastards impose their religion on her forcefully ??


*not their


----------



## Splurgenxs

well the only thing positive here is tht at least some good souls manged to bring this out and protect the child..




> She's still gonna GTH unless she sees the truth by herself. Free your spirit, there's only one truth


Yes absolutely ..tht there is no god and all religion is a man made propaganda to bushwhack the masses into submission.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Uchiha

Splurgenxs said:


> well the only thing positive here is tht at least some good souls manged to bring this out and protect the child..
> 
> 
> 
> Yes absolutely ..tht there is no god and all religion is a man made propaganda to bushwhack the masses into submission.



Dont come crying to me when one day early in the morning THE SUN RISES FROM THE OPPOSITE PLACE :O :O :O

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manas

Its very unfortunate ,but routinely occurring with hindu minority of Pakistan.

How can 15 year old girl marry even with her consent ??

Isn't she is underage ?? What pakistani laws says about it??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Big Boss

Shameful act by few chakkas defaming their own country and humanity.


----------



## Uchiha

Manas said:


> Its very unfortunate ,but routinely occurring with hindu minority of Pakistan.
> 
> How can 15 year old girl marry even with her consent ??
> 
> Isn't she is underage ?? What pakistani laws says about it??



What is this Consent you talk about? That's not in our dictionary ;O
Law? We had a law?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fd24

This is terrible for the young girl - i hope her and her family recover from this horrible crime and the culprits are castrated as punishment. I am sure this is a rogue element of scumbags as no law abiding and muslim citizens would tolerated or allow such disgraceful behavior in our nation. Its always this tiny minority that makes the vast masses of any nation boil with anger.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## DV RULES

Shameful, It was better for boy to be a Muslim rather than forcing 15 year girl to change religion. 
It is common in MUSLIMS to get such SAVAB.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lem34

These acts should be investigated by the appropriate authorities. Islam and Pakistan have no room for such practices and if true the people perpetrating these acts should be made an example of.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Uchiha

DV RULES said:


> Shameful, It was better for boy to be a Muslim rather than forcing 15 year girl to change religion.
> It is common in MUSLIMS to get such SAVAB.



Can you repeat that?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

*another love marriage case?damn*


----------



## fd24

Imran Khan said:


> *another love marriage case?damn*



a girl is raped and you think its funny? Grow up and be more respectful

Reactions: Like Like:
20


----------



## lem34

Imran Khan said:


> *another love marriage case?damn*


You are being offensive. Its not funny at all.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Skull and Bones

You can forcefully convert someone to any religion, but you can't make him/her follow that religion from heart. 

*FAIL*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## notsuperstitious

Uchiha said:


> She's still gonna GTH unless she sees the truth by herself. Free your spirit, there's only one truth



Well somebody is worried about the raped girl's afterlife. How caring. Religious supremacists are the least ethical.

Such crimes happen everywhere, why would these criminals choose to bring a bad name to their religion by linking their crime to the religion?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan

Aryan_B said:


> You are being offensive. Its not funny at all.



ever you live in Pakistan deep in society ? if not let me tell you each and every girl in pakistan run and marry her parents go police station and make FIR that she in kidnapped . and if girl is non Muslim then religion also come in FIR. 

and let me tell you after few days when she recovered she feel very confused one side her family blackmail her emotionally and other side her lover . many times girl pose her self as victim .many cases she select love and say i was not kidnapped but then she has life threats .

if you want to learn it go live deep in Pakistan somewhere southern punjab interer sindh 

NOT every BS come in media is truth the real games only know those who play it .

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Frankenstein

if it pisses you guys off when we share such news about India, then why this hypocrisy ??


----------



## Imran Khan

there was a murder in my hometown some 15 years before the guy who killed was land lord . he has 2 wives . one of them was cry like hell in police station making full scale drama in front of DIG . they blame some bad guys which was old revenge . they arrested go jail face 8 years jails 4 brothers come out after finish the mess . but letter its come out she and her son killed him for money. because he was going to give his much big property to other wife .  and yep don't forget police was with lady .


----------



## lem34

Imran Khan said:


> ever you live in Pakistan deep in society ? if not let me tell you each and every girl in pakistan run and marry her parents go police station and make FIR that she in kidnapped . and if girl is non Muslim then religion also come in FIR.
> 
> and let me tell you after few days when she recovered she feel very confused one side her family blackmail her emotionally and other side her lover . many times girl pose her self as victim .many cases she select love and say i was not kidnapped but then she has life threats .
> 
> if you want to learn it go live deep in Pakistan somewhere southern punjab interer sindh
> 
> NOT every BS come in media is truth the real games only know those who play it .



Firstly the girl is 15 years old. If the case is as reported its not something that is funny. If its as you say its still not funny. Its sad for all concerned either way.

---------- Post added at 11:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:28 AM ----------




Imran Khan said:


> there was a murder in my hometown some 15 years before the guy who killed was land lord . he has 2 wives . one of them was cry like hell in police station making full scale drama in front of DIG . they blame some bad guys which was old revenge . they arrested go jail face 8 years jails 4 brothers come out after finish the mess . but letter its come out she and her son killed him for money. because he was going to give his much big property to other wife .  and yep don't forget police was with lady .



I still don't see what's funny about this case or the one you are relating. These are sad people in sad situations don't you think.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kaykay

shame on them.....


----------



## Imran Khan

Aryan_B said:


> Firstly the girl is 15 years old. If the case is as reported its not something that is funny. If its as you say its still not funny. Its sad for all concerned either way.



even 14 years old girls love these days and run with lovers . whats issue ? its mobile Internet cable era dear . i know its illegal but i watch closly many cases . trust me even that bastard media reporters in pakistan are one of the side not totally independent . believe me or not but media guys write some sh1t agianst any policeman or officer for personal reasons . its pakistan man pakistan .
a khabreen news reporter is my childhood friend last year he took me in police station for bring out a thief and SHO release that guy . i ask khabreen reporter why he do it yaar? he said usy pata hai hum se bana ker rakhna hai

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## duhastmish

Imran Khan said:


> ever you live in Pakistan deep in society ? if not let me tell you each and every girl in pakistan run and marry her parents go police station and make FIR that she in kidnapped . and if girl is non Muslim then religion also come in FIR.
> 
> and let me tell you after few days when she recovered she feel very confused one side her family blackmail her emotionally and other side her lover . many times girl pose her self as victim .many cases she select love and say i was not kidnapped but then she has life threats .
> 
> if you want to learn it go live deep in Pakistan somewhere southern punjab interer sindh
> 
> NOT every BS come in media is truth the real games only know those who play it .



*so its a question between who's - Bullshitting* - you or media . sorry dear i beg to differ and not put much faith in your belief.
its sick that you are trying to save someone who rapped a 15 yr ol girl, not expected .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

duhastmish said:


> *so its a question between who's - Bullshitting* - you or media . sorry dear i beg to differ and not put much faith in your belief.



come with me we have trip of 3 months in pakistan then you may learn what dirty games are .


----------



## lem34

Imran Khan said:


> even 14 years old girls love these days and run with lovers . whats issue ? its mobile Internet cable era dear . i know its illegal but i watch closly many cases . trust me even that bastard media reporters in pakistan are one of the side not totally independent . believe me or not but media guys write some sh1t agianst any policeman or officer for personal reasons . its pakistan man pakistan .
> a khabreen news reporter is my childhood friend last year he took me in police station for bring out a thief and SHO release that guy . i ask khabreen reporter why he do it yaar? he said usy pata hai hum se bana ker rakhna hai



Please explain how these incidents are funny? I see no humour. Just sad people in sad situations.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rajaraja Chola

Imran Khan said:


> *another love marriage case?damn*



Its not funny !!
If a thing happens in india, pak members are among the first to taunt it , and if it happens it in ur country its funny right?
u r just being a hypocrite !!
I don think u will be talking like this if it happens to a muslim girl in india or some other country !!!


----------



## Windjammer

Lyari is the crime hub of Karachi, but that's no excuse for this despicable act.

The girl is allegedly 15 but the guy's age hasn't been disclosed....at that age, you seldom think from your heart or mind.
Kudos to the media for highlighting the story, I am sure some one in authority will take notice and if found guilty, the culprit(s) will not go unpunished.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Rajaraja Chola

Imran Khan said:


> come with me we have trip of 3 months in pakistan then you may learn what dirty games are .



I think we are always hearing about dirty games against pakistan, let alone the poor girl !!


----------



## duhastmish

Imran Khan said:


> come with me we have trip of 3 months in pakistan then you may learn what dirty games are .



women are opressed in these part of world. I seen it all just a few woman who got the guts to fetch the male dominated society from their balls , actually deserve to be applauded. 

Dear dont forget - the opression faced by women is thousand times more than men. and if some women do resiprocate in a faul manner - its very much alright they dotn have much option in front of them.


----------



## Imran Khan

vigneshbalajias said:


> I think we are always hearing about dirty games against pakistan, let alone the poor girl !!



lolz man only investigators know whats happen in real .and i am sure its not jungle someone take a girl from street and convert or marry her there is some strong relations between girl and guy . you guys live in big cities can't think like me 

hum paindu jungli hai hahhaahah


----------



## lem34

vigneshbalajias said:


> Its not funny !!
> If a thing happens in india, pak members are among the first to taunt it , and if it happens it in ur country its funny right?
> u r just being a hypocrite !!
> I don think u will be talking like this if it happens to a muslim girl in india or some other country !!!



Both India and Pakistan have their share of idiots so lets just not go there. You should respect that most of the posts here have not agreed with Imran

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## foxbat

Imran Khan said:


> *another love marriage case?damn*



you my friend are a moron.. Sorry, but laughing at some 15 year old kid's life getting destroyed (even if she is a hindu) is as idiotic as it gets.. May be it will take a close one of yours to go thru such trauma for you to feel the pain.. Inshallah..

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## lem34

Imran Khan said:


> . you guys live in big cities can't think like me
> 
> hum paindu jungli hai hahhaahah



That mitigation is unacceptable. By not condemning these acts unequivocally you are making it look as if we condone such acts.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

duhastmish said:


> women are opressed in these part of world. I seen it all just a few woman who got the guts to fetch the male dominated society from their balls , actually deserve to be applauded.
> 
> Dear dont forget - the opression faced by women is thousand times more than men. and if some women do resiprocate in a faul manner - its very much alright they dotn have much option in front of them.



yes i agree dear . but this story look to me like every love story of pakistan and at the end girl has to decide .even police take some money and give family accesses to girl they put whole pressure on her not to say truth in court .some time father of girl say i will suicide if you say true some time mother . threat that your brother cnz will kill you . and much more.lolz i know it from deep please try to understand don't teach me abut these cases . same on boy too his family put pressure on him for leave the girl and bla bla . these bastards sleep tight when there son and daughters meet in secret love each other call 5 hours night calls and do illegal sex . they wakeup when girl and boy runaway 

---------- Post added at 02:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:50 PM ----------




foxbat said:


> you my friend are a moron.. Sorry, but laughing at some 15 year old kid's life getting destroyed (even if she is a hindu) is as idiotic as it gets.. May be it will take a close one of yours to go thru such trauma for you to feel the pain.. Inshallah..



i never reply to your insult . but your pain is hindu or 15 years?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mirza Jatt

rape happens and kidnappin happens..what *fun or benefit* does the rapist or kidnapper get by converting the girls' religion ??


----------



## STEELMAN

What is the legal age for marriage in Pakistan ??????
Both for Girl as well as boy.


----------



## duhastmish

> yes i agree dear . but this story look to me like every love story of pakistan and at the end girl has to decide .even police take some money and give family accesses to girl they put whole pressure on her not to say truth in court .some time father of girl say i will suicide if you say true some time mother . threat that your brother cnz will kill you . and much more.lolz i know it from deep please try to understand don't teach me abut these cases . same on boy too his family put pressure on him for leave the girl and bla bla . these bastards sleep tight when there son and daughters meet in secret love each other call 5 hours night calls and do illegal sex . they wakeup when girl and boy runaway




TELL ME WHERE IS girls fault in it - her life is ruined - bbecause of cops or her parents and this male dominated society. its not the girl who want to go through with this but her parents and society who make her do this - she is just a 15 yr old kid.


----------



## Imran Khan

STEELMAN said:


> What is the legal age for marriage in Pakistan ??????
> Both for Girl as well as boy.



18 years as i know


----------



## lem34

Indian Jatt said:


> rape happens and kidnappin happens..what *fun or benefit* does the rapist or kidnapper get by converting the girls' religion ??



the perpetrators use it as an excuse to muddy the waters to take attention from their misdemeanour's

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## StandForInsaf

If her age is 15 and even she is converted marriage is not legal.

If it was done the forcefully then highly condemnable crime court should punish culprits after fair investigations.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## venu309

Imran Khan said:


> ever you live in Pakistan deep in society ? if not let me tell you each and every girl in pakistan run and marry her parents go police station and make FIR that she in kidnapped . and if girl is non Muslim then religion also come in FIR.
> 
> and let me tell you after few days when she recovered she feel very confused one side her family blackmail her emotionally and other side her lover . many times girl pose her self as victim .many cases she select love and say i was not kidnapped but then she has life threats .
> 
> if you want to learn it go live deep in Pakistan somewhere southern punjab interer sindh
> 
> NOT every BS come in media is truth the real games only know those who play it .



Imranji I respect your thoughts & ideas, but I'm not too sure about this one...sorry.


----------



## STEELMAN

Imran Khan said:


> 18 years as i know



Is it for both girl and boy ?

If 18 is the legal age than marriage is itself gets null and viod.

There is no question of consent here.

If we dont focus on Religion change than also rape case and that also with an under age girl.

I think culprits can be charged severely on this.


----------



## mahabharath

It is so refreshing to see the posts from Aryan, WJm SFI and likes. Kudos to you guys. 

These happen in India and other countries in SA too. But unfortunately in Pakistan, this kind of issues are mixing with the religion angle and making it more complicated. She just have to live rest of the life with whomever she married forcibly now. I feel so sad to read the lines where she is crying and confused on what to do with religious conversion. I am feeling very sad  I think the problem is at ground level and this cannot be reverted no matter what. 

I guess our Pakistani friends in Army can do something about it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lem34

mahabharath said:


> It is so refreshing to see the posts from Aryan, WJm SFI and likes. Kudos to you guys.
> 
> These happen in India and other countries in SA too. But unfortunately in Pakistan, this kind of issues are mixing with the religion angle and making it more complicated.



Its nothing to do with religion as far as I can see no religion encourage this kind of inhumane thing. Its the perpetrators who try to muddy the waters or justify it. You Indians and others should not associate it with Pakistan or Islam. its just some evil people behaving very badly. And all countries have good and bad

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

There are bad boys in every country in the world. You can't force anybody to change religion. These are some Misguided and Illiterate People. They should be brought to Justice.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jatt+gutts

these hindus decided to stay in pakistan which is 98% muslim. ab bhugto. but to be honest people are same everywhere. in 1998 when army was called on border many in amritsar were getting ready to go to pakistan to pick women. at that time i felt like kicking the guy in face when i heard this. yes i m serious. ganday lok dono taraf hai yaar

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yeti

People saying this is not about religion but how can you convert a muslim? so of course religion is involved she was *forced* to convert because she was a hindu and not a muslim.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

I agree with Imran Khan. This was a love story gone wrong. Some Pakistanis are too blind to see it, but since IK and I are somewhat from the same area, I know what he's talking about and seen it many times before. With christians and hindus.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yeti

RazPaK said:


> I agree with Imran Khan. This was a love story gone wrong. Some Pakistanis are too blind to see it, but since IK and I are somewhat from the same area, I know what he's talking about and seen it many times before. With christians and hindus.




When did Imran Khan say that?


----------



## Safriz

Uchiha said:


> She's still gonna GTH unless she sees the truth by herself. Free your spirit, there's only one truth



Yes don't worry if her forced conversion bugs you..She will remain Hindu or whatever she is if she hasn't embraced Islam by heart and out of her own will.


----------



## RazPaK

> When did Imran Khan say that?



Girl ran off with guy. Father goes looking for her, now she doesn't know who to side with and is confused. Look at his earlier posts.


----------



## mahabharath

Aryan_B said:


> Its nothing to do with religion as far as I can see no religion encourage this kind of inhumane thing. Its the perpetrators who try to muddy the waters or justify it. You Indians and others should not associate it with Pakistan or Islam. its just some evil people behaving very badly. And all countries have good and bad


 
It is definitely to do with religion. Can she remain Hindu after this conversion? Can she go back to her parents and file rape case and case against the forcible conversion? Can you please show one example where any one got justice like that until now? I already agreed that, this kind of cases happen everywhere in SA but religion angle is what making it more complicated. She was converted into Islam now. Please do not quote me who is real Muslim and who is not, we all know that. But can she revert back to her original religion without any issues with Muslim community now? Can you show me one example where anyone was converted back to their original religion and still living peacefully? 

Frankly, I did not intend to troll on this issue. I was sincerely hoping if someone from our esteemed forum can take initiation and reach out to the victims.


----------



## Drawn_Sword_of_God

mahabharath said:


> It is definitely to do with religion. Can she remain Hindu after this conversion? Can she go back to her parents and file rape case and case against the forcible conversion? Can you please show one example where any one got justice like that until now? I already agreed that, this kind of cases happen everywhere in SA but religion angle is what making it more complicated. She was converted into Islam now. Please do not quote me who is real Muslim and who is not, we all know that. But can she revert back to her original religion without any issues with Muslim community now? Can you show me one example where anyone was converted back to their original religion and still living peacefully?
> 
> Frankly, I did not intend to troll on this issue. I was sincerely hoping if someone from our esteemed forum can take initiation and reach out to the victims.


she was converted to islam against her will, to convert to islam you have to do it with islam. anyone who is forcefully converted to islam cant be a true muslim because in their heart they arent. which still makes this girl a non muslim for me


----------



## mahabharath

Drawn_Sword_of_God said:


> she was converted to islam against her will, to convert to islam you have to do it with islam. anyone who is forcefully converted to islam cant be a true muslim because in their heart they arent. which still makes this girl a non muslim for me



You haven't answered anything by quoting me. I already said the below bolded part in my post. You haven't added anything by replying to my post. 

It is definitely to do with religion. Can she remain Hindu after this conversion? Can she go back to her parents and file rape case and case against the forcible conversion? Can you please show one example where any one got justice like that until now? I already agreed that, this kind of cases happen everywhere in SA but religion angle is what making it more complicated. She was converted into Islam now. *Please do not quote me who is real Muslim and who is not, we all know that*. But can she revert back to her original religion without any issues with Muslim community now? Can you show me one example where anyone was converted back to their original religion and still living peacefully? 

Frankly, I did not intend to troll on this issue. I was sincerely hoping if someone from our esteemed forum can take initiation and reach out to the victims


----------



## Imran Khan

RazPaK said:


> I agree with Imran Khan. This was a love story gone wrong. Some Pakistanis are too blind to see it, but since IK and I are somewhat from the same area, I know what he's talking about and seen it many times before. With christians and hindus.



yaar in logoon ko kabhi police courts se wasta nhi para shayed . aik head Constable bhi ye story sunty hi samajh jata ke masla kya hai . let them post whatever they post . jab tak larki gher se bhagti nhi sab theek hai . let me tell to these smart guys . you guys know how many girls daily make abortion in pakistan ? half of them by family and other half by BF help . 

and they have objection on my smile  rah chalti girl ko kidnap ker ke muslim ker diya or shadi ker li damnnnnnnnnnnnnn

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

Oy pagalo, kudi paj gay si kar ton munday nal, bad vich kudi de pyo ney case file kar lya.


----------



## lem34

RazPaK said:


> Oy pagalo, kudi paj gay si kar ton munday nal, bad vich kudi de pyo ney case file kar lya.



Razbhai, for a moment lets say the story is true. then we all agree forced conversion rape etc is bad and it is not funny. Lets say its a love story where boy falls in love boy and girl run a way. Girls parents are upset whats funny about that in neither case it is funny. That is the point I was making

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

RazPaK said:


> Oy pagalo, kudi paj gay si kar ton munday nal, bad vich kudi de pyo ney case file kar lya.



what abut pic issues ever you face it?

girl make BF enjoy with him they love like honey and sweets . and they make few images of good time. letter girl forced to marry or her faimily marry her with her wish or both lover fight and breakup . now these damn pics used for blackmail from any side . or videos . letter this mess go deep and become police case . girl party always say he kidnap her rape her and make her images .now this damn case is very very hard . some time its take 8 months or 1 year for just bail . and police beat like hell for just that camera to show in court 

my mother side half of guys are in police from higher to lower ranks and i know what this sh1t is since my age was 10 years

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mahabharath

Imran Khan said:


> what abut pic issues ever you face it?
> 
> girl make BF enjoy with him they love like honey and sweets . and they make few images of good time. letter girl forced to marry or her faimily marry her with her wish or both lover fight and breakup . now these damn pics used for blackmail from any side . or videos . letter this mess go deep and become police case . girl party always say he kidnap her rape her and make her images .now this damn case is very very hard . some time its take 8 months or 1 year for just bail . and police beat like hell for just that camera to show in court
> 
> my mother side half of guys are in police from higher to lower ranks and i know what this sh1t is since my age was 10 years


 
In your example both kids will be with their respective families. But in this case, girl is not with the parents but with the other family 

Imran bhai, you might have seen several such cases but I don't think you examples are appropriate here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mahabharath

Any updates on this girl's current situation?


----------



## jayron

Her name is Bharati... What were her parents thinking?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Manas

@Imran khan

You are making as if abduction and rape/marriage don't happen to any girl of Pakistan ,let alone the hindu ones. 
Everything is done with the consent of the girl even if she complain later on that she was forced in to it. Sick.

Coming to this specific case of this Hindu girl ,may I ask, do you know this girl , her background or any basis on which you making your stupid assertion that the girl and her family are lying to police ??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HRK

STEELMAN said:


> What is the legal age for marriage in Pakistan ??????
> Both for Girl as well as boy.




It's 18 year for boy and 16 year for girl according to "Child Marriage Restraint Act 1929" of Pakistan 
(India and Bangladesh both are following the same act with some amendments) 

Link: 

Child Marriage Restraint Act, 1929


----------



## HRK

As far as this whole matter is concern it should be condemn without any reservation, and a thorough investigation should be carried out.

We should keep religion aside in this discussion as it is a social scar, not a religious matter.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mahabharath

HAMMAD REHMAN KHAN said:


> As far as this whole matter is concern it should be condemn without any reservation, and a thorough investigation should be carried out.
> 
> We should keep religion aside in this discussion as it is a social scar, not a religious matter.



Dear friend,
How is it not a religious matter? Who has to conduct investigation anyway? What are the rights for the minorities in this kind of forced conversion cases. I haven't seen anyone answering to my earlier post. Can you please try once?

*It is definitely to do with religion. Can she remain Hindu after this conversion? Can she go back to her parents and file rape case and case against the forcible conversion? Can you please show one example where any one got justice like that until now? I already agreed that, this kind of cases happen everywhere in SA but religion angle is what making it more complicated. She was converted into Islam now. Please do not quote me who is real Muslim and who is not, we all know that. But can she revert back to her original religion without any issues with Muslim community now? Can you show me one example where anyone was converted back to their original religion and still living peacefully? *


----------



## BelligerentPacifist

pritamkonar said:


> *Another Hindu girl forced to convert*
> ...


Pritam, forced conversion is like forged marriage in Islaamic understanding: doesn't happen.

As almost always, I sense property/inheritance reasons in opacity.


----------



## mahabharath

Islamic values are not what will save these unfortunate girls..It is you people's ignorance, and 'lets hide under carpet and look away' kind of attitude encouraging those bastards to do these acts. It is not about one single incident, there are many. Not even single hindu family got any justice until now

Demo held for recovery of Hindu girl

*....Tanisha was kidnapped from Hindu Muhalla in Kashmore 25 days ago and the police had failed to recover her....*

Hindu girl recovered

*...Hindu girl Satisha, 7, who was kidnapped by unknown men some 45 days ago from Hindu Muhalla, Kashmore, was recovered on Tuesday night............He said his daughter was released after the payment of ransom while police claimed that she was recovered from the Katcha area due to the police pressure....*

Hindu girl

*..........One Gulzar, an engineer by profession, has been charged with kidnapping a Hindu girl Bano who later converted to Islam and got married with a Muslim man Jaffer Abbas in Rajanpur....*


Kidnapping of three Hindu girls

......Aneela, 22, and Kishni, 20, were allegedly kidnapped from the industrial area of Hyderabad, and their whereabouts remain unknown. He said that another girl had been kidnapped in Thar, and was forcibly converted into Islam.....

25 Hindu girls abducted every month, claims HRCP official

.....As many as 20 to 25 girls from the Hindu community are abducted every month and converted forcibly, said Amarnath Motumal, an advocate and council member of the Human Rights Commission of Pakistan.....

No progress in Hindu girl

*When 21-year-old Bano went missing from her home last August, her parents chose not to follow the tradition of keeping silent. Instead, they became the first from the Hindu community residing in Lyari to fight for the alleged abduction of their young girl and took the matter to the court.....*


----------



## Rajaraja Chola

Peaceful Civlian said:


> There are bad boys in every country in the world. You can't force anybody to change religion. These are some Misguided and Illiterate People. They should be brought to Justice.



What happened to the guy who did this unjustice?


----------



## lem34

vigneshbalajias said:


> What happened to the guy who did this unjustice?



Not sure hope authorities took action. But don't worry I believe that what goes round comes round. These people always get the justice one way or the other

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HRK

mahabharath said:


> Dear friend,
> How is it not a religious matter? Who has to conduct investigation anyway? What are the rights for the minorities in this kind of forced conversion cases. I haven't seen anyone answering to my earlier post. Can you please try once?
> 
> *It is definitely to do with religion. Can she remain Hindu after this conversion? Can she go back to her parents and file rape case and case against the forcible conversion? Can you please show one example where any one got justice like that until now? I already agreed that, this kind of cases happen everywhere in SA but religion angle is what making it more complicated. She was converted into Islam now. Please do not quote me who is real Muslim and who is not, we all know that. But can she revert back to her original religion without any issues with Muslim community now? Can you show me one example where anyone was converted back to their original religion and still living peacefully? *




First Question: *How is it not a religious matter?*

Dear I would request you to elaborate that how is this a religious matter??

Second Question: *Who has to conduct investigation anyway?* 

Dear it is obvious that Law enforcement agencies should do this, however If required any other lawful mean should also be adopted. 

Third Question: *What are the rights for the minorities in this kind of forced conversion cases?*

Dear I would like to quote a Quranic verse "let there be no compulsion in religion" it is the divine right of minorities in this kind of cases.

Fourth Question: *Can she remain Hindu after this conversion? * 

According to Islamic principle of SHAHADAT (it is a specific term having broader meaning and philosophy, but to understand one could say it is synonyms to Testimony) Any forceful shahadat is prohibited

Now to become a Muslim one has to give SHAHADAT with his/her free will. 

If she was forced to become Muslim as it is reported, then in this case she is not Muslim till now 

Fifth question: *Can she go back to her parents and file rape case and case against the forcible conversion?*

Dear not much detail of this case is available till now but as it is said she has been recovered and in the custody of Women police station. After any free investigation, this case should take its due legal course. 

Sixth Question: *But can she revert back to her original religion without any issues with Muslim community now?*

Dear I dont know why are you considering this case as something MUSLIMS vs HINDUS. It is an individual case and that individual should hold responsible if found guilty. 

I have already answered that she is not Muslim if she was forced as stated. 

Seventh Question:* Can you show me one example where anyone was converted back to their original religion and still living peacefully?*

Dear can you give me one example of other situation?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bobthebuilder

Pakistan's Hindu Girls Forced into Muslim Marriages
Written by IRIN
TUESDAY, 28 FEBRUARY 2012
Girls are lured away from their families and forced into conversions
Sixteen-year-old Ameena Ahmed*, now living in the town of Rahim Yar Khan in Pakistans Punjab Province, does not always resp
Asia Sentinel - Pakistan's Hindu Girls Forced into Muslim Marriages

Another Hindu girl forced to convert
Quote:
our correspondent - Thursday, March01, 2012 - Karachi
Mangla Sharma of the Pakistan Hindu Council claimed on Wednesdaythat another Hindu girl had been kidnapped and forcibly converted a week ago in Mirpur Mathello.
This is not the first case of this nature as the community has been silently witnessing forcible conversion of their young girls for many months. Though the Pakistan Hindu Council does not have the latest figures, they believe that incidents of conversion are higher than reported in the media.
Rinkle, a 17-year-old

Another Hindu girl


----------



## Birbal

Don't push us to the wall, warns minority MPA



> KARACHI: Take a page out of Balochistans book and wake up to the injustices being done with the Hindus in Sindh was the message from a minority MPA to the government and political leadership during the Sindh Assembly session on Wednesday.
> Pakistan Peoples Party MPA Pitanber Sewani appeared agitated when he reminded the government and its institutions not to force Hindus in Sindh to follow the path of Baloch nationalists who are waging a war for their rights.
> 
> Moving a resolution against post-marriage conversion of Hindu girls, Pitanber Sewani wanted the government to frame a law against the forced marriages.
> 
> During his fiery speech, he said that young Hindu girls are being kidnapped and converted to Islam after they are subjected to forced marriage with Muslim boys. He said that this practice has created resentment among the minority communities living in Sindh.
> 
> Referring to a recent incident in Mirpur Mathelo where a Hindu girl Rinki Kumari, 16, was allegedly kidnapped by a Muslim boy Naveed Shah, Sewani said: These people kidnapped her at gunpoint a few days ago and presented her in a lower court after her marriage with Naveed Shah. We have no objection if a Hindu girl marries a Muslim boy of her free will. But Hindus will not tolerate forced marriages.
> 
> He said he feared that a situation is being created which may force Hindus to leave Sindh, but, they would prefer to die rather than migrate.
> 
> In his resolution he requested the Sindh Assembly to approach the federal and provincial governments to make a law in order to stop post-marriage conversions of minorities in Sindh.
> 
> Around 20 to 25 forced conversions take place every month in Sindh. If this situation continues, the Hindus will have no choice, but to resist, he said. Today we are fed up with the Baloch resistance movement, tomorrow we may be irritated by the Hindus as well. He added that after the forced marriage some people have threatened her parents with dire consequences.
> 
> Later, talking to the media Sewani demanded the chief justice take sou motu action. We are seeking the intervention of the chief justice on forced marriages as well as the frequent killings and kidnapping of Hindus in Sindh, he remarked.
> 
> PPP parliamentary leader Pir Mazharul Haq said that a law already existed on forced marriages and he suggested to the Speaker to refer the resolution to the law department so it could to review its contents.
> 
> Bachal Shah, also of the PPP, said that there was nothing wrong if a Hindu girl married a Muslim boy without any pressure. The Indian newspapers are full with reports everyday of Muslim girls entering into wedlock with Hindu boys, Shah said while referring to the marriage of Suzanne Khan, the daughter of India film actor Feroz Khan with Bollywood star Hrithik Roshan.
> 
> Many other MPAs, including Marvi Rashdi of the PML-F, Saleem Khurshid Khokhar, Farheen Mughul and Humera Alwani of the PPP, spoke in support of free-will marriage and condemned forced ones.
> 
> However, MQM parliamentary leader Sardar Ahmed said the content of the resolution was not clear, as it did not specify the religion of women being forced to convert to Islam.
> 
> Sindh Law Minister Ayaz Soomro quoted Articles 20 and 36 of the Constitution to say that there was a law on the issue.
> 
> Published in The Express Tribune, March 1st, 2012.



One of the comments:



> I was present outside the court during the hearing, rinki parents were not allowed to enter the court room and meet the girl while the kidnappers with hundreds Armed persons were present inside the court as well as outside the court, can you please justify if it was not forced conversion then why hundreds of muslims were present with weapons like AK 47 while none of the Hindu outside the court had any weapon. i can show you the pics. Id Like to bring your attention on Saturdays hearing when girl had told the court that she is kidnapped and doesnt want to convert, the court without any reason adjourned the hearing till monday. I know all this because i know this girl very well and i belong from the same city.



Of course, in all this, I think the more important thing than forced conversion is the *forced marriage*. I can't imagine being in the place of one of these girls.


----------



## haviZsultan

These forced conversions are constantly taking place. It is pathetic and the government needs to take some solid measures to stop this spate of kidnappings and conversions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mahabharath

HAMMAD REHMAN KHAN said:


> First Question: *How is it not a religious matter?*
> 
> Dear I would request you to elaborate that how is this a religious matter??



I am not sure what you are trying to imply here!!! How come it is not a religious matter? are there any incidents happened where muslim girl married to hindu boy and it was accepted by society in Pakistan...don't try to play innocence plz...


HAMMAD REHMAN KHAN said:


> Second Question: *Who has to conduct investigation anyway?*
> 
> Dear it is obvious that Law enforcement agencies should do this, however If required any other lawful mean should also be adopted.



which law enforcement agency ever favored non-muslim against the muslim in Pakistan? can you show me one paper cutting of such incident? don't talk fantasies here..i want something with proofs..


HAMMAD REHMAN KHAN said:


> Third Question: *What are the rights for the minorities in this kind of forced conversion cases?*
> 
> Dear I would like to quote a Quranic verse "let there be no compulsion in religion" it is the divine right of minorities in this kind of cases.



Who cares what is written Quran!!! did Quran tell you to do the corruption and bribes? what is the level of corruption in practice in your so-called pure country? don't try to fool the people..it is obvious that who become fool with such tactics..



HAMMAD REHMAN KHAN said:


> Fourth Question: *Can she remain Hindu after this conversion? *
> 
> According to Islamic principle of SHAHADAT (it is a specific term having broader meaning and philosophy, but to understand one could say it is synonyms to Testimony) Any forceful shahadat is prohibited
> 
> Now to become a Muslim one has to give SHAHADAT with his/her free will.
> 
> If she was forced to become Muslim as it is reported, then in this case she is not Muslim till now



who will decide whether she has done it forcefully or willingly? she will be kidnapped, raped and married..what future she has now to say she has not done it forcefully..why this 'forceful' argument doesn't come before she was married and consummated? are you asking her to become prostitute after she was raped by some bastard!!!!



HAMMAD REHMAN KHAN said:


> Fifth question: *Can she go back to her parents and file rape case and case against the forcible conversion?*
> 
> Dear not much detail of this case is available till now but as it is said she has been recovered and in the custody of Women police station. After any free investigation, this case should take its due legal course.



After any free investigation? when was the last time in Pakistan there was free investigation conducted with the religious sensitive issue at the heart? These argument for the sake of arguments are not going to win any brownie points for you...may be you may win some brownies with religious faggots..but not with any sane people...


HAMMAD REHMAN KHAN said:


> Sixth Question: *But can she revert back to her original religion without any issues with Muslim community now?*
> 
> Dear I dont know why are you considering this case as something MUSLIMS vs HINDUS. It is an individual case and that individual should hold responsible if found guilty.
> 
> I have already answered that she is not Muslim if she was forced as stated.



it is individual question? is this isolate case? why it is always hindu girl kidnapped by some bastard? why not other way around? what do you mean by quoting "if she was forced as stated"? how can it be proved after she was raped and consummated and married? why not this ever happened before she was raped?


HAMMAD REHMAN KHAN said:


> Seventh Question:* Can you show me one example where anyone was converted back to their original religion and still living peacefully?*
> 
> Dear can you give me one example of other situation?


 
What do you mean by other situation? other situation is already shown that, hindu girl was kidnapped, raped, consummated, married and left with no other option but to accept her fate. what is the other situation you are talking about? i have asked you above, show me once incident where hindu boy raped a muslim girl, married her, consummated and then was accepted by Pakistani society!!!

twisting logic won't change the facts on the ground..that may work with some inhuman religious bigots..but not with every human being...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skallagrim

Imran Khan said:


> come with me we have trip of 3 months in pakistan then you may learn what dirty games are .


Not only in Pakistan that happens pretty much everywhere in subcontinent(india, bangla or pakistan). people who are opposing know that too, but they won't miss the chance to demonize muslims.


----------



## Skallagrim

OMG..it's rather old news! Every time you revive such threads people would be thinking another hindu girl eloped, got raped, force-converted or whatever in Pakistan.


----------



## Birbal

Skallagrim said:


> *OMG..it's rather old news!* Every time you revive such threads people would be thinking another hindu girl eloped, got raped, force-converted or whatever in Pakistan.



Has the girl been freed by the Pakistani police? If not then the news is not old but is of ongoing relevance.


----------



## Safriz

Birbal said:


> Has the girl been freed by the Pakistani police? If not then the news is not old but is of ongoing relevance.


 
no the police hasnt yet forced the couple to divorce and go back to their previous status.
why would the police do that?


----------



## AstanoshKhan

My sympathies with the poor girl... but their's lawlessness from top to bottom in Pakistan, and one sometimes wonders if you're living in a Jungle or what.

Anyway, these sort of incidents happens to their (Pakistani) native Muslim daughters too but Human Rights Watch doesn't bother reporting them... but since here is the religion involved, the sky suddenly break loos.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Birbal

safriz said:


> no the police hasnt yet forced the couple to divorce and go back to their previous status.
> why would the police do that?



Because the girl is 15 years old and so her marriage is not valid and she is incapable of making an independent decision to marry (both in the sense of being immature and in the sense of succumbing to external pressure).


----------



## Safriz

Birbal said:


> Because the girl is 15 years old and so her marriage is not valid and she is incapable of making an independent decision to marry (both in the sense of being immature and in the sense of succumbing to external pressure).



There is no credible source of verifying her age...But the following news says a lot..

Hindu community demands recovery of kidnapped girl



> Faryal and Naveed Ahmed Shah fell in love, eloped and went to Daharki to Mian Mohammad Aslam of Bharchoondi Sharif. However, nineteen-year-old Faryal&#8217;s father, Nand Lal, had told the Mirpur Mathelo police that Shah, who lived in Sufi Mohallah, kidnapped her.
> 
> Mian Mohammad Aslam, the son of Pakistan Peoples Party MNA Mian Abdul Haq had said that the couple had visited him on Friday and the girl had expressed her desire to convert to Islam and marry Shah. Aslam informed the girl&#8217;s father and asked him to meet his daughter to confirm her wishes.


----------



## EastWest

Sad to see Hinduism being forcibly declined... If such incidents continues, Hinduism will be extinct in Pakistan..

May be that will be a moment of pride for Pakistanis who are supporting the girl being islamized.


----------



## Birbal

safriz said:


> There is no credible source of verifying her age...But the following news says a lot..
> 
> Hindu community demands recovery of kidnapped girl



Alright let's set aside the question of her age. Do you seriously claim she looks like she's willingly marrying him?


----------



## Safriz

&#8216;Forced conversion&#8217;: Teen insists she converted of own free will &#8211; The Express Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## alibaz

Faryal said that she had converted to Islam and had married Naveed Shah of her own free will, and that nobody had pressurised her into this. 

SUKKUR:*Faryal Shah (Rinkle Kumari) appeared before the media on Thursday and made it clear that she had not been kidnapped and had not been forced to convert to Islam and marry Naveed Shah.
Faryal said that she had converted to Islam and had married Naveed Shah of her own free will, and that nobody had pressurised her into this. Reading out the Kalma-e-Tayyaba, Faryal said she was a Muslim girl and therefore had nothing to do with her parents.
Faryal (Rinkle Kumari) and her husband Naveed Shah were*produced*in front of the Sindh High Court (SHC) Sukkur bench on Thursday morning amid tight security.
The couple was escorted by SSP Ghotki Pir Mohammad Shah along with a heavy contingent of police. Pakistan Peoples Party (PPP) MNA Mian Abdul Haq of Bharchoondi Sharif, his son Mian Mohammad Aslam and a large number of their followers were also present.
The couple through their lawyer, Achar Gabole, had filed a constitutional petition stating that their lives were under threat from the relatives of the girl, who had been issuing threats of dire consequences.
Answering a question on threats to their lives, she said, Our lives are under threat from my maternal uncle Raj Kumar. She once again made it clear that she was a Muslim and wanted to live with her husband Naveed Shah.
Advocate Mohammad Murad Lund, who was representing Faryals grandfather Manohar Lal, told*The Express Tribune*that the single bench comprising of Justice Ahmed Ali Shaikh without recording the statement of the girl had ordered SSP Ghotki to provide protection to the couple and ensure that they are produced before the SHC chief justice in Karachi on March 12.
Advocate Mohammad Murad Lund kept on insisting that, the girl was under pressure due to the presence of a large number of Bharchoondi Sharif followers. He said everything will become crystal clear in Karachi, as the girl would be able to record her statement in a tension free atmosphere.
Mian Mohammad Aslam of Bharchoondi Sharif said that everyone had seen that Faryal was neither under pressure and had not said a word against the Pirs. Rather she gave a statement against her own maternal uncle who is threatening to kill her.
He said his father, PPP MNA Mian Abdul Haq had also come to the court because the girls parents had requested that they wanted to meet their daughter, but they didnt come to see her.
Aslam said when the couple had come to Dargah Bharchoondi Sharif on February 24, Faryal had spoken to her parents on his instructions and had told them that she had come there to convert to Islam and marry Naveed Shah.
I personally requested them to come over and meet their daughter to see for themselves that she was not under pressure, but they didnt come, Mian Aslam said.
He once again said that neither Islam nor the law of the land allowed forced conversion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saiyan0321

> May be that will be a moment of pride for Pakistanis who are supporting the girl being islamized.



the girl became a muslim on her own so ofcourse we would celebrate her coming in islam..............

anyway wonder how all those indians who were protesting this think now P

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pukhtoon

False propaganda exposed - forced Islam conversion of Rinkle Kumari | Tension Free Life | VideofyMe


Trolls

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ark-Angel

Islam dont allow forced conversion!


----------



## Ignited Mind

*Being a Hinduin Pakistan
​*

One of the most revered shrine in Balochistan Nani Ki Hajis located around 200 kilometres from Karachi - and 20 km from the Arabian Sea. Every summer thousands of believers from far and wide congregate to offer saffron clothes and a sweet called 'Sirini' to the deity. 

Nani Ki Hajis actually Hinglaj Mata Mandir, one of the 51 Shakatipeeths  in fact the most important one as Hingula or Hinglaj is where Satis head fell. 

Had the shrine been in India, Hinglaj Matas fame could have easily matched that of Mata Vaishno Devi. 

Locals  including many Muslims (reportedly) revere the shrine - but Hinglaj is in Pakistan and the temple is nothing more than a cave by the side of a hill. 

The condition of minorities, especially Hindus in Pakistan is similar to Hinglajs ruined stateunwanted citizens of the Islamic Republic of Pakistan. 

At the time of Pakistans creation, Hindus constituted about 15% of total population and has formed only 2% of the mix, thanks to Pakistans hard-line blasphemy laws and the rise of radical Islamist outfits, including forced conversions, which have made the lives of minorities a living hell. 

Even after 65 years of partition, about 3.5 million Hindus living in Pakistan have an uncertain future. They are left to perish; they are targeted and discriminated. 

Its not that only Hindus are in a pathetic state in Pakistan - the condition of other minorities including Christians, Iranian Shias, Sikhs and Parsis is also no better. 

Though Pakistan has started taking significant steps aimed at restoring democratic institutions, successive civilian governments - controlled by its powerful Army, ISI and radical clerics - have done little to protect minorities. 

It is no longer a secret that minorities in Pakistan are being denied their basic rights, religious freedom and, more importantly, their right to lead a secure and peaceful life in a country where they have lived for generations. 

No one cares about Rimple Kumari, Lata Kumari and hundreds of unknown Hindu girls who are being abducted, raped, killed or forcibly converted to Islam every month. 

Rimple Kumari may have had the guts to seek justice - freedom from her captor husband and reunion with her family - from Pakistan Supreme Court Chief Justice Iftikhar Chowdhary but she is an exception and the world knows it. 

But her bold move at least helped in highlighting the case of dozens of young Hindu girls, especially those living in the Sindh, Karachi and Balochistan, who are marked by local goons and then kidnapped, raped, forcibly converted to Islam and married against their wish. 

Despite knocking at the doors of Pakistans highest court, Rimple did not get what she wanted - justice. She was threatened of dire consequences, her family members were targeted by local goons, her voice was finally silenced and she was forced to accept her destined new life as Fariyal Shah. 

In a dramatic twist on April 18, she told the Pakistan Supreme Court that she had willingly converted to Islam and wanted to spend her entire life as an obedient wife in the presence of her husband Naveed Shah. A helpless Pakistan Supreme Court, bound by her admission, could do nothing. 

ZohraYusuf, the chief of Human Rights Commission of Pakistan admits that the minorities living there are routinely targeted, harassed and usurped their properties. She laments that their girls are being kidnapped, raped and converted to Islam all due to religious hatred. 

The condition of minorities has further worsened after the brutal assassinations of Punjab Governor Salman Taseer and Federal Minority Affairs Minister Shahbaz Bhatti, who made brave efforts to restore the honour of non-Muslims. 

Consequently, hundreds of Hindu families, forced by years of social exploitation, economic backwardness, religious and cultural discrimination, are fleeing to India to lead a life with dignity and peace. 

However, New Delhis response to them has not been very encouraging. They continue to face humiliation as strangers and have been pushed to live in refugee camps spread across Delhi, Gujarat, Rajasthan and Punjab in deplorable condition without much government help. 

Their hope of easy rehabilitation and obtaining an Indian citizenship fades as they struggle with their daily life and new identity - refugees. They are unwelcome in India and have no takers for their heart-rending stories. 

The political establishment here continues to make serious efforts to ensure a better living to the religious minorities residing here and a bigger pie of the countrys economic prosperity. 

However, the same establishment treats the migrant Hindus as strangers and Pakistani spies. Instead of pressing Pakistan to protect the minorities and restore their honour, it prefers to remain silent. 

Despite grim situation, I still hope that good sense will prevail and the political leadership on both sides will rise from their deep slumber and realise that in a vibrant democracy all are equal and have equal rights. 

The flame at Hinglaj Mandir has been fighting strong winds for the past 65 years. It has not yet extinguished, but who knows about tomorrow. 


Being a Hindu

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## yyetttt

Haha... Alot of Hindu friends have told me that Islam is just a branch or arm of Hinduism. Why do you guys feel so offended when a Hindu converts to Islam then?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ignited Mind

jellodragon said:


> Haha... Alot of Hindu friends have told me that Islam is just a branch or arm of Hinduism. Why do you guys feel so offended when a Hindu converts to Islam then?



Haha...the important word is FORCED...Haha

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Dance

Ignited Mind said:


> At the time of Pakistans creation, Hindus constituted about 15% of total population and has formed only 2% of the mix, thanks to Pakistans hard-line blasphemy laws and the rise of radical Islamist outfits, including forced conversions, which have made the lives of minorities a living hell.
> 
> E



Um no.

Thats because East Pakistan had majority of the Hindus. So when that broke away, the number of Hindus in Pakistan decreased. 

Anyways indians and their media should be the last people on Earth talking about minority rights

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## yyetttt

Ignited Mind said:


> Haha...the important word is FORCED...Haha


 
Even if it was forced, you shouldn't feel offended because "Islam is a transparent branch of Hinduism."


----------



## karan.1970

jellodragon said:


> Haha... Alot of Hindu friends have told me that Islam is just a branch or arm of Hinduism. Why do you guys feel so offended when a Hindu converts to Islam then?



the same reason why, while sex is good, rape is not..



jellodragon said:


> Haha... Alot of Hindu friends have told me that Islam is just a branch or arm of Hinduism. Why do you guys feel so offended when a Hindu converts to Islam then?



the same reason why, while sex is good, rape is not..

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## LURKER

jellodragon said:


> Even if it was forced, you shouldn't feel offended because "Islam is a transparent branch of Hinduism."



who feels offended its your lot which has stupid laws like apostasy for people who convert to other religions from islam


----------



## zip

Tomorrow these newly coverted muslims and their offsprings will spew venom against hindu india to prove their newly found divinity ..this has been happening for centuries ..nothing new

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## karan.1970

zip said:


> Tomorrow these newly coverted muslims and their offsprings will spew venom against hindu india to prove their newly found divinity ..this has been happening for centuries ..nothing new



Well, this happening for centuries has not changed anything for India.. It wont in future as well...so Chill...


----------



## yyetttt

zip said:


> Tomorrow these newly coverted muslims and their offsprings will spew venom against hindu india to prove their newly found divinity ..this has been happening for centuries ..nothing new


 
Yo! Why wouldn't we hate India after what it has done to Pakistan and other countries of South Asia?

And... Indian Hindus also chant anti-Islamic slogans against their massive Muslim population so shut it...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## parkland

jellodragon said:


> Yo! Why wouldn't we hate *India after what it has done to Pakistan and other countries of South Asia*?
> 
> And... Indian Hindus also chant anti-Islamic slogans against their massive Muslim population so shut it...



what has india done???
ur country is failed because of ur own wrong decisions not india. you guys started 3 wars on us, not india. go read some history kidd.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Sam_Bajwa

something worth noticing is that the change in most of Indian peoples attitude towards Muslims is a retaliation to the sufferings their Hindu brothers undergo in Pakistan otherwise Indians are the most tolerant people.


----------



## zip

The primary reason to hate invaders by our heart because its you people who are the first target of those invaders and that time you are one among us .. Today you are the one who are torchbearers of those invaders !sad is nt it ?
It is not bad if you are living peacefully with your current way of life ..it is really good ...but tragedy is this hatred was not for you people but for invaders ..but then all hell broke out ..you behaved more royal then them..


----------



## Manas

Are Hindus being persecuted in Pakistan? --Videos India:IBNLive Videos


----------



## Awesome

Zee news....

A more neutral view:



> Multans Hindus have many grievancesgrievances echoed by Pakistani Christians I spoke to. Muslims are always favored when it comes to job offers or college places, they say. We are poormuch poorer than the Muslims, says Parwan Lal, a 20-year-old arts student. *Yet Parwan and his friends claim they would not hesitate to defend Pakistan against any aggression from their Hindu brethren in India. Im a Pakistani first, and a Hindu second, says Chaman Lal, 20, another student. We will defend our motherland*, just as Muslims in India would fight to defend their country against Pakistan.



Dividing Lines | Andrew Marshall - Reporting from Asia on conflict, human rights and climate change

From a purely Islamic point of view, there is no acceptance nor any concept of forced conversion. There's no Muslimification process, you are either Muslim in the eyes of Allah or not, only.

The three cases in the news have already fallen flat in favor of free conversion not forced conversion. Three cases also do not make a trend.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## jbond197

^^^
Being a minority, Pakistani Hindus have to say such things to please the majority.. Nothing new but still their exploitation continues..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rig Vedic

jellodragon said:


> Haha... Alot of Hindu friends have told me that Islam is just a branch or arm of Hinduism. Why do you guys feel so offended when a Hindu converts to Islam then?



Actually that is factually not correct.

There are fundamental differences between the Dharmic and Abrahamic view points.



Asim Aquil said:


> The three cases in the news have already fallen flat in favor of free conversion not forced conversion.



Amazing, begging to be killed inside the Supreme Court now counts as freedom.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## karan.1970

Asim Aquil said:


> From a purely Islamic point of view, there is no acceptance nor any concept of forced conversion. There's no Muslimification process, you are either Muslim in the eyes of Allah or not, only.



This has no relevance.. Killing women and children and committing suicide is also not accepted by Islamic POV.. But that doesnt stop the Islamic terrorists blowing themselves up in civilian areas killing innocent women and children..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manas

*Heart Breaking Speech of an hindu old man.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Manas

Another one.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pk_baloch

haha agar force kiya jata to aaj sub muslims hote in india .after all muslims ruled in india for thousand years .........

bahe gujrat riots ko bhi yaad kar liya karo........

ye wohi kahani to anee he fariyal wali jo phele hindu the ..wo to kud muslim hue he ..beech mein is ne galat statement diya ,bcoz wo ghabra gaee the media se..........btw she was gud luking girl


----------



## Rahil khan

zip said:


> Tomorrow these newly coverted muslims and their offsprings will spew venom against hindu india to prove their newly found divinity ..this has been happening for centuries ..nothing new



You have no idea what u r talking about. You are talking about centuries. I will advice u to visit the shrine of Hazrat Khuaja Moin-ud-din chisti and than you will find the answer that why its happening for centuries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Subramanian

Manas said:


> *Heart Breaking Speech of an hindu old man.*



Joe Shearer,

You tell me after this video, whether my emotions are right or wrong?


----------



## Awesome

jbond197 said:


> ^^^
> Being a minority, Pakistani Hindus have to say such things to please the majority.. Nothing new but still their exploitation continues..



They weren't saying it to a majority Pakistani, they were saying it to a foreigner.



Rig Vedic said:


> Amazing, begging to be killed inside the Supreme Court now counts as freedom.



Can you show me a video of her saying that in the Supreme court?



karan.1970 said:


> This has no relevance.. Killing women and children and committing suicide is also not accepted by Islamic POV.. But that doesnt stop the Islamic terrorists blowing themselves up in civilian areas killing innocent women and children..



This is more important, since you can't be a Muslim by just saying you're a Muslim and believing in something else.


----------



## tarrar

Why are you Hinds so worried about Pakistan all this instability in Pakistan is because of India & US, look Hinds I don't want to start this over & over again you all love to do propaganda against Pakistan this has been going for ever. 

What you Hinds should really about is that how you Hinds are treating minorities in your country. 

Here is something which is for you that how you treat your minorities in India
















There are endless number of violence against the minorities in Shinning India so don't point figures on us look whats happening your Shinning India first & i got only one thing to tell you SHUT THE F**k UP Hindi!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awesome

Subramanian said:


> Joe Shearer,
> 
> You tell me after this video, whether my emotions are right or wrong?



It is apparent the family of these three cases are heart broken, but the women have been given an opportunity to come clean over and over and each time they have supported their husbands.

&#x202b;

End of debate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafi

Pakistani Hindu's are Pakistani citizens - what do they have to do with indians, then don't cry - when some Pakistanis start talking about indian Muslims.


----------



## Awesome

Subramanian said:


> They are traditional women,thats what they ll do.
> 
> They should just kill their female new borns or move to India,instead of trusting what quaid said when he was drunk.



Drinking and posting is not a good idea. Have a nice life.


----------



## Manas

Asim Aquil said:


> It is apparent the family of these three cases are heart broken, but the women have been given an opportunity to come clean over and over and each time they have supported their husbands.
> 
> &#8235;
> 
> End of debate.





> Rinkal Kumari said in court:.*." Pakistan mein sab log ek doosre ke saath mile huwe hain, yahan insaaaf sirf muslaman ke lye hai, Hindu ke lye koi insaaf nahee hai, mujhe yaheen court room mein maar daalo, lekin Dar-ul-aman nahee bhejo, yeh sab log mile huwe hain yeh humein maar daalen ge".*(Everyone in Pakistan is hand in glove, there is justice only for Muslims, there is no justice for Hindus. Kill me here in court, but don't send me to Darul-Aman, all these people are hand in glove, they will kill us) - *KTN news channel live reporting captured on a personal camera - the reporter repeats Rinkals words quote-un-quote*.


----------



## Awesome

So no video of Rinkle saying that or the Chief justice's records transcripts verifying that? Anything other than hear say?

I am showing you a video OF Rinkle saying something, here it is again.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rafi

Asim Aquil said:


> So no video of Rinkle saying that or the Chief justice's records transcripts verifying that? Anything other than hear say?
> 
> I am showing you a video OF Rinkle saying something, here it is again.



Forget it Asim to an indian, any contention other than that we are bloodthirsty people ready to convert a Hindu girl before breakfast is unacceptable, their prejudice will not allow them to do so.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vsdoc

Why are hindu women being forced to convert in Pakistan?

Look at the way they are dressed on TV man .....

I promised myself I would not enter this thread. What's the use?

There was a Pakistani lady who was saying that the hindus are still better off. 

Its the Ahmedis that are actually being treated subhumanly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awesome

vsdoc said:


> Why are hindu women being forced to convert in Pakistan?
> 
> Look at the way they are dressed on TV man .....
> 
> I promised myself I would not enter this thread. What's the use?



This entire rona dhona is fazool. Also they are not ON TV, cameramen have gone in their face. No court of the world would hand over these women forcibly to their families after their clear cut statements. If they have been forced, someone should provide proof and then I would support it too. I mean imagine what you are asking, according to all provable facts, interviews, registered statements over and over the women have said they want to be with their husbands. Someone says they are forced, cries and makes all sorts of rona dhona, is that cause enough to separate a husband and wife?

Once again for the Akhon walay andhay

&#x202b;


----------



## Manas

Asim Aquil said:


> So* no video of Rinkle saying that* or the Chief justice's records transcripts verifying that? Anything other than hear say?



Don't get smug,...we know there are lots of uncomfortable truth in Pakistan, things that must be better left unsaid for survival be it physical or political e,g Your president and Prime minister would say in public that its actually the Pakistani military that calls shots in Pakistan while whole world knows it.


----------



## Awesome

Manas said:


> Don't get smug,...we know there are lots of unpopular truth in Pakistan, things that must be better left unsaid for survival be it physical or political e,g Your president and Prime minister would say in public that its actually the Pakistani military that calls shots in Pakistan while whole world knows it.



Yes, yes, the sun's heat and the moon's wayward tidings are Pakistan's fault, but you made a claim, back it up or shut it up.

Once again listen to her "What do you say to the people who claim you are forced? Rinkle: There is no Deity but Allah and Mohammad is the Messenger of Allah"

You want to act big and flood threads upon threads, prove it or shut it.

&#x202b;


----------



## Imran Khan

Being a Hinduin Pakistan ???

get a license of wine shop sell it to Muslims earn money respect and relations with police gov and society

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Awesome

Imran Khan said:


> Being a Hindu&#8230;in Pakistan ???
> 
> get a license of wine shop sell it to Muslims earn money respect and relations with police gov and society



Kabhi botal se agay bhi soch ko waseeh kar lia karo


----------



## Manas

Asim Aquil said:


> Yes, yes, the sun's heat and the moon's wayward tidings are Pakistan's fault, but you made a claim, back it up or shut it up.
> 
> Once again listen to her "What do you say to the people who claim you are forced? Rinkle: There is no Deity but Allah and Mohammad is the Messenger of Allah"
> 
> You want to act big and flood threads upon threads, prove it or shut it.
> 
> &#8235;



So you want to say that reporter of that sindhi News channel was lying But why should he ??

And the truth of the video showing Rinkle kumari you are dangling so Proudly was also shattered by another Pakistani Marvi Sirmid .

http://www.defence.pk/forums/current-events-social-issues/175228-rinkle-raped-police-custody-says-her-lawyer-marvi-sirmed.html#post2858753


----------



## vsdoc

Marvi Sirmed - thats the name of the lady! Sounds Jewish to me.


----------



## Imran Khan

vsdoc said:


> Marvi Sirmed - thats the name of the lady! Sounds Jewish to me.



pakistani version of arundati roy . if you agree with arundati i will with marvi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vsdoc

Imran Khan said:


> pakistani version of arundati roy . if you agree with arundati i will with marvi



I thought that was hoodbody. 

We can get them a room together somewhere.


----------



## Respect4Respect01

Ignited Mind said:


> Haha...the important word is FORCED...Haha



hahah you have no answer hahaha, u fail man.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awesome

Manas said:


> So you want to say that reporter of that sindhi News channel was lying But why should he ??
> 
> And the truth of the video showing Rinkle kumari you are dangling so Proudly was also shattered by another Pakistani Marvi Sirmid .
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/current-events-social-issues/175228-rinkle-raped-police-custody-says-her-lawyer-marvi-sirmed.html#post2858753



So you want me to believe the Chief of Justice within Pakistan is lying and take the word of some obscure Sindhi language Channel reporter?


----------



## Rafi

Asim Aquil said:


> So you want me to believe the Chief of Justice within Pakistan is lying and take the word of some obscure Sindhi language Channel reporter?



The same justice who has won international jurist award, and is respected world wide - for his judicial prowess. 







*Chief justice to receive International Jurists Award 2012*

*ISLAMABAD: Chief Justice Iftikhar Muhammad Chaudhry has been bestowed the prestigious and world-renowned &#8220;International Jurists Award &#8211; 2012&#8221; for his unique and tremendous contribution in the field of administration of justice, a press release issued by the Supreme Court said on Saturday.*

Chief justice to receive International Jurists Award 2012 &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## Manas

Asim Aquil said:


> So you want me to believe the Chief of Justice within Pakistan is lying and take the word of some obscure Sindhi language Channel reporter?



hindu community leaders and HR activists those involved in the case complain that Rinkle kumari and other victims were coerced to make false statements in front of CJ that they wish to live with their muslim husbands .

Tanking into account very weak status and little support that Hindu minorities of Pakistan enjoy, outcomes of these cases are anything but surprising.


----------



## vsdoc

Its actually pretty warped the logic here.

Per the tenets of Islam, a non-muslim needs to convert to Islam before the matrimony.

So if Rinkle is in love with the guy, and wants to marry him, she cannot if she does not convert.

She could want to marry the guy. And still remain Hindu.

Yet she necessarily has to convert to be able to marry the guy she loves.

This is all supposing she wasn't actually forced, as what Asim and other Pakistanis here claim.

Its still far from right. What is she going to say against the guy she loves - that she was forced - and risk the marriage being annulled? Or her father or mother or brother or sister bumped off? 

Most Indians are strongly anti-conversion. We have a cultural dislike for this concept. So our views will reflect such.


----------



## zip

People should be given a second option to choose between india and pakistan ..it is only way to solve this complex problem ..at max somewhere around 5million people may opt for change ..it can be done ...


----------



## RazPaK

People should stop obsessing with Pakistanis and worry about their starving and disease ridden countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vsdoc

We are thekedars of your Hindus as you are of our Muslims.


----------



## SMC

Ignited Mind said:


> At the time of Pakistan&#8217;s creation, Hindus constituted about 15% of total population and has formed only 2% of the mix, thanks to Pakistan&#8217;s hard-line blasphemy laws and the rise of radical Islamist outfits, including forced conversions, which have made the lives of minorities a living hell.



I believed I've already talked to you about this several times, and gave you a link as well. At the time of partition, 3% of *West* Pakistan was non-Muslim. Now, 4% of Pakistan is non Muslim. Bangladesh had a bigger chunk of minorities even at partition and till now. 

What you're (or the editor of the article) is doing is called _statistical manipulation_. The author can possibly use the plausible deniability case (he might know that he's lying, but I can give him the benefit of the doubt) -- but you can't, as I've already discussed this with you a few times. 

So you know something is completely false, yet you continue to say it.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Awesome

Manas said:


> hindu community leaders and HR activists those involved in the case complain that Rinkle kumari and other victims were coerced to make false statements in front of CJ that they wish to live with their muslim husbands .
> 
> Tanking into account very weak status and little support that Hindu minorities of Pakistan enjoy, outcomes of these cases are anything but surprising.



If that can be proven I will support them, but it really can't if the women in question keep telling such people off and nothing official can be done. You cannot separate a seemingly happy couple on the statements of third parties.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Well I can't comment on Hindus per say, I do know thousands have fled Pakistan since Partition. But a cousin of mine (a Sikh) who now lives in UK was born and raised in Pakistan says life for him and fellow Sikhs was pretty dire. He said there was a lot of widespread verbal (and in many cases) physical abuse of Sikhs in Pakitan and that he felt like a second-class citizen in the nation of his birth and some Pakistanis even said as much saying Sikhs weren't "true" Pakistanis and he was called an "Indian dog" on an almost daqily basis when outside. He told me though that this was not always the case and when he was growing up (he is now mid-thirties and has been in UK now for 1 year) there was quite a bit of harmony between all Pakistanis but that had changed drastically in last 15-20 years. After numerous death threats made to him and his family and the beheading of Sikhs in Pakistan he and his entire family left for India (where much of my family live) where they were granted asylum and he later moved to UK to finish his PHD he had started at Punjab university in India.


----------



## Icarus

I bet Zee News knows all about life in Pakistan, who are we to say otherwise, we have just lived between 16 to 60 years in this country, so we Pakistanis should keep our traps shut and let the Indians tell us about life in Pakistan.................continue.........


----------



## RazPaK

> Well I can't comment on Hindus per say, I do know thousands have fled Pakistan since Partition. But a cousin of mine (a Sikh) who now lives in UK was born and raised in Pakistan says life for him and fellow Sikhs was pretty dire. He said there was a lot of widespread verbal (and in many cases) physical abuse of Sikhs in Pakitan and that he felt like a second-class citizen in the nation of his birth and some Pakistanis even said as much saying Sikhs weren't "true" Pakistanis and he was called an "Indian dog" on an almost daqily basis when outside. He told me though that this was not always the case and when he was growing up (he is now mid-thirties and has been in UK now for 1 year) there was quite a bit of harmony between all Pakistanis but that had changed drastically in last 15-20 years. After numerous death threats made to him and his family and the beheading of Sikhs in Pakistan he and his entire family left for India (where much of my family live) where they were granted asylum and he later moved to UK to finish his PHD he had started at Punjab university in India.




How long did it take you to come up with that story?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Icarus

RazPaK said:


> How long did it take you to come up with that story?



I'd say not too long, verbal and physical abuse against Sikhs? Sikhs are probably the most respected minority in Pakistan. 
Indian Dog? First time I heard that one................

Secondly, if he got asylum last year, there is no way for him to be in the UK legally for at least the next 4 years.

If he only spent one year on his Phd, how did he secure enough credit hours to transfer over to the UK? When I was doing my doctorate, I was only invited abroad when my research proposal was accepted and that takes 3 years MINIMUM!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

self delete


----------



## Abingdonboy

RazPaK said:


> How long did it take you to come up with that story?


 


Icarus said:


> I'd say not too long, verbal and physical abuse against Sikhs? Sikhs are probably the most respected minority in Pakistan.
> Indian Dog? First time I heard that one................
> 
> Secondly, if he got asylum last year, there is no way for him to be in the UK legally for at least the next 4 years.



Belive what you want- I know the truth. 

most respected minorty:

BBC News - Kidnapped Pakistani Sikh beheaded in Khyber region
Three Sikhs beheaded by Pak Taliban - Indian Express
Two Sikh beheaded in Pak- The Times of India Photogallery
Sikh beheaded by Taliban wanted to bring mother to Golden Temple - Indian Express



+he didn't get asylum his family did he didn't apply for it but went on a student visa.




> , how did he secure enough credit hours to transfer over to the UK? When I was doing my doctorate, I was only invited abroad when my research proposal was accepted and that takes 3 years MINIMUM!



He had already been studying at Punjab university, working on his PHD, before his family went to India. I don't know the exact time the or the intricate details of the transfer and the like.


----------



## Rig Vedic

Asim Aquil said:


> Can you show me a video of her saying that in the Supreme court?



Can you post a video of her declaring inside open Court, that she wants to embrace Islam and live with her "husband"?

No you cannot, because she was never given an opportunity to speak in Court.

How difficult it is to create videos of captives saying what you want them to say. Recall the videos of your "Colonel Imam" et al just before they had their throats slit by the pious Talibs?

I had posted mutliple News reports, including from KTN TV, by reporters who were present.

That thread was locked. I can post them again.

As Rinkle screamed in the Supreme Court, while begging to be killed, "Is Mulk me sab mile jule hain!".

Regrettably you too are one of the sordid collaborators.


----------



## Rafi

Icarus said:


> I'd say not too long, verbal and physical abuse against Sikhs? Sikhs are probably the most respected minority in Pakistan.
> Indian Dog? First time I heard that one................
> 
> Secondly, if he got asylum last year, there is no way for him to be in the UK legally for at least the next 4 years.
> 
> If he only spent one year on his Phd, how did he secure enough credit hours to transfer over to the UK? When I was doing my doctorate, I was only invited abroad when my research proposal was accepted and that takes 3 years MINIMUM!



*BUSTED* better luck next time indian.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

^


LoL, why can't you Bhartis get over the fact she converted to Islam and is in love with a Muslim?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafi

Pakistani Patriotic Hindu. 





Pakistani Sikh

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rig Vedic

RazPaK said:


> LoL, why can't you Bhartis get over the fact she converted to Islam and is in love with a Muslim?



"There is no compulsion in Islam." 

Just ask Fatima Bibi - 

http://www.defence.pk/forums/current-events-social-issues/55957-sikhnee-called-fatima-bibi.html

Her son is the Mullah of the village, who must be as patriotic as you are.


----------



## RazPaK

All the jumping and crying done by Indians on the forum is in vain. If you bhartis care so much grab the next ticket to Pakistan and ask her yourself If she was forced to convert, otherwise keep it to yourselves.



This is like the fortieth thread on this topic.


----------



## Rafi

Rig Vedic said:


> "There is no compulsion in Islam."
> 
> Just ask Fatima Bibi -
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/current-events-social-issues/55957-sikhnee-called-fatima-bibi.html
> 
> Her son is the Mullah of the village, who must be as patriotic as you are.



My grandfather helped many Sikh and Hindu people get safely to india, see there is two sides to every story, at independence - he faced down many people who wanted to harm them, he taught us to look after the weak and those unable to defend themselves, we are taught this is our duty as Jatts.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RazPaK

Indians. Please calm down. I know it hurts, but drink a glass of water, then watch this over and over again till the pain from your bottoms subsides.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr.Wick

Is it just me or are our very beloved mates standing for the forced conversion. Well if that is so then I'm sorry to say that they are making themselves look like a d o r k.

I would better not take a lecture on situation of minorities in India by a Pakistani. 
We all know it is hell for Hindus in there but there's not much we can do for them.


----------



## Rig Vedic

RazPaK said:


> If you bhartis care so much grab the next ticket to Pakistan and ask her yourself If she was forced to convert, otherwise keep it to yourselves.



When her own parents are not allowed to meet her, and she is constantly surrounded by truck loads of armed goons, how do you expect anybody else to meet her?


----------



## Rafi

For our indian friends.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rusty

Swet said:


> Is it just me or are our very beloved mates standing for the forced conversion. Well if that is so then I'm sorry to say that they are making themselves look like a d o r k.
> 
> I would better not take a lecture on situation of minorities in India by a Pakistani.
> We all know it is hell for Hindus in there but there's not much we can do for them.
> 
> Is it just me or are our very beloved mates standing for the forced conversion. Well if that is so then I'm sorry to say that they are making themselves look like a d o r k.
> 
> I would better not take a lecture on situation of minorities in India by a Pakistani.
> We all know it is hell for Hindus in there but there's not much we can do for them.



no one is endorsing forced conversions. That is in your own deluded mind. 

And likewise, we don't need a lecture on minorities from you people. So the feeling is mutual.


----------



## Mr.Wick

RazPaK said:


> ^
> 
> 
> LoL, why can't you Bhartis get over the fact she converted to Islam and is in love with a Muslim?


 
And why can't guys like you understand the fact that closing your eyes will not make a bright day into night its dark for you only. So get off that ostrich headedness and try to admit the truth.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Rafi said:


> My grandfather helped many Sikh and Hindu people get safely to india, see there is two sides to every story, at independence - he faced down many people who wanted to harm them, he taught us to look after the weak and those unable to defend themselves, we are taught this is our duty as Jatts.



That is great, much respect for him. Many Indians (Hindus/Sikhs) similarly did the same for those Muslims going the other way. I am a Sikh Jatt so that goes double for me!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jade

RazPaK said:


> Indians. Please calm down. I know it hurts, but drink a glass of water, then watch this over and over again till the pain from your bottoms subsides.



There was a pertinent question asked by the Hindu on the panel on why only girls. No satisfactory answers.


----------



## Icarus

Abingdonboy said:


> Belive what you want- I know the truth.
> 
> most respected minorty:
> 
> BBC News - Kidnapped Pakistani Sikh beheaded in Khyber region
> Three Sikhs beheaded by Pak Taliban - Indian Express
> Two Sikh beheaded in Pak- The Times of India Photogallery
> Sikh beheaded by Taliban wanted to bring mother to Golden Temple - Indian Express
> 
> 
> 
> +he didn't get asylum his family did he didn't apply for it but went on a student visa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He had already been studying at Punjab university, working on his PHD, before his family went to India. I don't know the exact time the or the intricate details of the transfer and the like.




You just quoted the same incident FOUR TIMES! So in a nation of 180 million, if a recognized terrorist entity commits the murder of ONE individual, it becomes a state-sponsored genocide! Going by that logic, we are seeing a Holocaust of muslims at the hand of the Taliban! We should be an extinct specie by now!
Spare me the non-sense!



Rig Vedic said:


> When her own parents are not allowed to meet her, and she is constantly surrounded by truck loads of armed goons, how do you expect anybody else to meet her?




Yet in the Supreme Court, they were allowed to talk to their parents completely unattended, they were in custody of the police, they could have reported foul play to them, or their lawyer, anybody!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Redbull

Bharti, if you want to see your fellow hindus safe(which you don't, you see them as low-caste untouchable even though they are lighter skinned then your black @sssess) tell your raw to stop sending terrorist to killing them from the consulates you have posted in Kandahar.


----------



## Jade

Icarus said:


> Yet in the Supreme Court, they were allowed to talk to their parents completely unattended, they were in custody of the police, they could have reported foul play to them, or their lawyer, anybody!



Let us forget about what happened at the Supreme court. Can you imagine what would be the girl's fate, if she would say she was forcefully converted to Islam. What about the future...let us say one year down the lane. Will the police be able to give protection to the girl through out her life. 

Anyway...why only girls.


----------



## Rig Vedic

Icarus said:


> Yet in the Supreme Court, they were allowed to talk to their parents completely unattended, they were in custody of the police, they could have reported foul play to them, or their lawyer, anybody!



Who can she report the foul play to. What can her parents do. What can her lawyer do. 

Police? Why should the police help her? In fact, her lawyer is saying she was raped in police custody by Mian Mithoo. 

Shortly after talking to her Mom, she was screaming and begging to be murdered inside the Supreme Court itself. To no avail.

Here is the KTN TV news report.

(Rinkal kumari force conversion report live from supreme court) Mar 26_ 2012 - YouTube


----------



## RazPaK

^

Dude nobody understand wtf that video is saying?


----------



## A1Kaid

Why do some Pakistani members even bother responding to this, you people yourselves are acting like tools and your playing into to it. Do you not have any self-control?


----------



## Rig Vedic



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manas

Just watch the freaking interview of the Hindu woman and her Muslim husband , *anyone with ounce of common sense can see through their manufactured story.The husband version funnier as hell.*


----------



## pk_baloch

marvi sirmed is big lair ...she has no any respect btw......


----------



## Awesome

Manas said:


> Just watch the freaking interview of the Hindu woman and her Muslim husband , *anyone with ounce of common sense can see through their manufactured story.The husband version funnier as hell.*



They are not native Urdu speakers, but other than the funny accent their story was straight. Maybe my sense is not as common to find it as funny as you did.

Anyway, as I have said to produce one single video of one of these girls corroborating what you say... I would gladly support the cause as I don't believe in forced conversions but I don't like cheap opportunistic people drooling on opportunities to take advantage for their own minds sick pleasures.

Official chain of events released by the Supreme Court on their own website. Nothing can be more truer than this and I fail to see any mention of Rinkle saying I want to go home

SC HEARS CONSTITUTION PETITION NO. 70 OF 2007.



> SC HEARS CONSTITUTION PETITION NO. 70 OF 2007.
> 
> Dated: 18-April-2012
> 
> A three member bench headed by the Hon&#8217;ble Mr. Justice Iftikhar Muhammad Chaudhry, Chief Justice of Pakistan and comprising other two members namely Hon&#8217;ble Mr. Justice Khilji Arif Hussain and Hon&#8217;ble Mr.Justice Tariq Parvez heard Constitution Petition No. 70 of 2007 and C.M.A.Nos.1244-1245 & 1380 of 2012 (Pakistan Hindu Council versus Pakistan through M/o Law, Justice & Parliamentary Affairs, Islamabad). After hearing the counsel for the petitioners and the respondents in the case, the bench passed the following order:-
> 
> &#8220;On the last date of hearing i.e. 26.03.2012, Mst. Rinkle Kumari and Dr. Lata, who after conversion to Islam are known as Mst. Faryal Bibi and Dr. Hifza, respectively, were produced before this Court and after observing certain proceedings, which have been incorporated in the said order, both the ladies were allowed to stay in PANAH Shelter House, Karachi, being maintained by Ms. Majida Rizvi, Former Judge of High Court of Sindh, with a view to provide them pressure free atmosphere and being adult also to decide about their future.
> 
> 
> 2. *Today, both the aforesaid ladies have been produced in safe custody. They are sui juris and are fully in a position to decide about their future because we feel that meanwhile they had pressure free atmosphere, inasmuch as, neither of the parties was allowed to meet them.
> *
> 
> 3. Comdr. Shaukat, Sain Rakhio Mirani and Dr. Ameer Sheikh, DIGs, Karachi (South), Larkana and Sukkur, respectively, along with other police officials, are present in Court. DIG Karachi (South) and DIG, Sukkur are directed to take both these ladies in safe custody to the places of their own choice and wherever they want to stay, being sui-juris.* They shall also be provided protection in terms of Article 9 of the Constitution of Islamic Republic of Pakistan, 1973, as it is the duty of the State to provide them protection.
> *
> 
> 4. Similarly, Ms. Aasha, who after conversion to Islam is known as Haleema Bibi. She belongs to District Jacobabad. She is also a sui juris and cannot be compelled to accompany someone against her wishes. In this view of the matter, Sain Rakhio Mirani, DIG Larkana, present in Court, is directed to take the said lady in safe custody to the place of her own choice because District Jacobabad also falls within Larkana Range. *She will also be provided protection, as mentioned in the preceding paragraph.*
> 
> 
> 5. * The matter to the extent of abovementioned ladies stand disposed of. However, the main case is adjourned to a date in office after two weeks for filing of reply of the petition.*
> 
> 
> 6. *The police officers/officials, noted hereinabove, shall take the aforesaid ladies in the Registrar Office and in his presence willingness of the ladies qua the places of their own choice where they want to live shall be recorded and accordingly they shall be taken to that places. They are also directed to submit their reports to Registrar of this Court by tomorrow and thereafter they shall continue submitting the same fortnightly.&#8221;*



There is nothing more by the book in Pakistan than the Supreme Court. Supreme court has not left them, they have sought a report on them fortnightly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awesome

According to Haleema Bibi: Chief Justice told me straight I can go home, I can go with my husband. I chose my husband.

Haleema Bibi to the Human rights activist: Kya aap apni Siasat Chamkanay ke liay yeh baat kar rahay hain?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Safriz

Probably the 100th thread on same old boring subject..
Hundus having epic buttthurt...


----------



## Manas

Asim Aquil said:


> According to Haleema Bibi: Chief Justice told me straight I can go home, I can go with my husband. I chose my husband.
> 
> Haleema Bibi to the Human rights activist: Kya aap apni Siasat Chamkanay ke liay yeh baat kar rahay hain?



Haleema Bibi was stammering hard to complete sentences AND her husband said *he had never met her in person* before her kidnapping ,but talked to her on phone at that point she used to pester him convert her to Islam as she is getting vivid dream pertaining to Islam.


----------



## Awesome

Manas said:


> Haleema Bibi was stammering hard to complete sentences AND her husband said *he had never met her in person* before her kidnapping ,but talked to her on phone at that point she used to pester him convert her to Islam as she is getting vivid dream pertaining to Islam.



He said they had been eyeing each other. What he was supposed to take her out for Fine Dining, Sushi by String Quartet, for your approval? Desi romance is done this way in most conservative societies.

She is not a native Urdu speaker, but other than that, she was quit snappy when she said what applies to you too "Kya aap apni Siaat chamkanay aye hain?"


----------



## Rafi

IPL5 said:


> This is the reality of pakistan
> 
> Govt eases citizenship rules for Pak refugees - Hindustan Times



Asif Iqbal Razvi (Urdu: &#1570;&#1589;&#1601; &#1575;&#1602;&#1576;&#1575;&#1604; &#1585;&#1590;&#1608;&#1740 (born 6 June 1943) is a Pakistani cricketer who captained Pakistan and Kent CCC. He is now an ICC Match Referee.
*Asif Iqbal was born in the city of Hyderabad, the capital of the independent princely state of Hyderabad. He was a right-handed batsman and an effective right-arm medium bowler for Pakistan, Hyderabad, Karachi, Kent, National Bank of Pakistan and Pakistan International Airlines. After learning his cricket in Hyderabad, India, he emigrated to Pakistan in 1961*, where he opened the bowling with swing bowling before concentrating on batting that was noted for its footwork and cavalier cover-driving. Asif Iqbal was also the captain of Pakistan at the inaugual Cricket World Cup in 1975 and 1979 being the first person to lead Pakistan to the semi finals of the world cup in 1979.

Asif Iqbal (cricketer) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Why do indian Muslims continue to come to Pakistan.


----------



## Awesome

Safriz said:


> Probably the 100th thread on same old boring subject..
> Hundus having epic buttthurt...



Main iss topic ko ek dafa anjaam tak lejana chahta hoon, koi nakshay naatay nahi karay baad main taakeh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dance

Its just funny to me that a "secular" nation that has committed atrocities like gujarat, 1984, Orissa is "worried" about Hindus in Pakistan.

Just yesterday some party burned down the house of a dalit in india. Go "worry" about that

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manas

Asim Aquil said:


> He said they had been eyeing each other. What he was supposed to take her out for Fine Dining, Sushi by String Quartet, for your approval? Desi romance is done this way in most conservative societies.
> 
> She is not a native Urdu speaker, but other than that, she was quit snappy when she said what applies to you too "Kya aap apni Siaat chamkanay aye hain?"



Whatever floats your boat . I'll be very happy if your explanation can satisfy Hindus of Pakistan. Its they who matters ,not us outsiders. But the Hindus pakistan aren't exactly happy with the situation . 

Don't tell me this old man below is also playing politics.


----------



## Rafi

Dance said:


> Its just funny to me that a "secular" nation that has committed atrocities like gujarat, 1984, Orissa is "worried" about Hindus in Pakistan.
> 
> Just yesterday some party burned down the house of a dalit. Go "worry" about that



(standard indian reply) but we are secular, Pakistan minority hate blah blah, we are indians we love everybody, thousands of Sikhs, Muslims, Christians, Dalits killed is small amount.......one Pakistani Hindu killed means all Pakistanis anti-minority,,,,,,,etc etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Safriz

I see the thread made sticky *Finally* 

please merge all future
Rinkel..Dinkel...Hindu girl upgrade to windows 7...Pakistani men running after Hindu girls with carrots in their hands....threads in this sticky thread...


----------



## Rafi

Safriz said:


> I see the thread made sticky *Finally*
> 
> please merge all future
> Rinkel..Dinkel...Hindu girl upgrade to windows 7...Pakistani men running after Hindu girls with carrots in their hands....threads in this sticky thread...



One Pakistan Hindu killed......all Pakistanis evil, eat Hindu women for lunch, and eat Sikh children for dinner..........thousands of Muslims, Sikhs, Christians, Dalits killed, conspirrracccy against seclar iiiinnnndia.






Watch the indians squirm......apparently Pakistan invaded india, and killed all these people, babu bajrangi is an ISI asset.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

Rafi said:


> One Pakistan Hindu killed......all Pakistanis evil, eat Hindu women for lunch, and eat Sikh children for dinner..........thousands of Muslims, Sikhs, Christians, Dalits killed, conspirrracccy against seclar iiiinnnndia.



Previously you needed to be the president of a country to do demeaning propaganda against a Country/Religion/Culture/People..

Now all you need is an internet connection and no usefulness in real life,and you are into propaganda business.

Some of these Indian members have no purpose in life other than open thread after thread on Rinkel or whatever she is called...


----------



## Dance

Rafi said:


> (standard indian reply) but we are secular, Pakistan minority hate blah blah, we are indians we love everybody, thousands of Sikhs, Muslims, Christians, Dalits killed is small amount.......one Pakistani Hindu killed means all Pakistanis anti-minority,,,,,,,etc etc.


 the hypocrisy astounds me!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manas

Rafi said:


> One Pakistan Hindu killed......all Pakistanis evil, eat Hindu women for lunch, and eat Sikh children for dinner..........thousands of Muslims, Sikhs, Christians, Dalits killed, conspirrracccy against seclar iiiinnnndia.



Its the Pakistani Hindus themselves who are talking in despair that their women are considered fair game for kidnapping, then rape/marriage after conversion to Islam with Govt and society at large looking the other way.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafi

Dance said:


> the hypocrisy astounds me!


*
Who that hath an hed of verre [glass], Fro cast of stones war hym in the werre!* *~ [c 1385 Chaucer Troilus & Criseyde ii. 867]* Translation *(Do not criticize or slander another if you are vulnerable to retaliation.)*



Manas said:


> Its the Pakistani Hindus themselves who are talking in despair that their women are considered fair game for kidnapping, then rape/marriage after conversion to Islam with Govt and society at large looking the other way.



And it's the indian Muslims, Christians, Sikhs, Dalits that are talking in despair, that they are murdered, butchered, raped, burnt alive - but the culprits with a few exceptions get away scott free.

How many times does this poor girl - have to tell everyone - she married out of love......


----------



## Safriz

For many obsessive compulsive...Rinkel thread openers..
This picture is appropriate for their mental condition..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Icarus

Jade said:


> Let us forget about what happened at the Supreme court. Can you imagine what would be the girl's fate, if she would say she was forcefully converted to Islam. What about the future...let us say one year down the lane. Will the police be able to give protection to the girl through out her life.
> 
> Anyway...why only girls.




It's not the question of 'Why only girls', it just so happens that this issue in particular made headlines.



Rig Vedic said:


> Who can she report the foul play to. What can her parents do. What can her lawyer do.
> 
> Police? Why should the police help her? In fact, her lawyer is saying she was raped in police custody by Mian Mithoo.
> 
> Shortly after talking to her Mom, she was screaming and begging to be murdered inside the Supreme Court itself. To no avail.
> 
> Here is the KTN TV news report.
> 
> (Rinkal kumari force conversion report live from supreme court) Mar 26_ 2012 - YouTube




I don't understand a word they said, seriously.



Manas said:


> Its the Pakistani Hindus themselves who are talking in despair that their women are considered fair game for kidnapping, then rape/marriage after conversion to Islam with Govt and society at large looking the other way.




3 women (whose case is ongoing, mind you)= Entire community.
Generalization, I can stand, but this is over the top!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jade

Icarus said:


> It's not the question of 'Why only girls', it just so happens that this issue in particular made headlines.



These questions are always headlines in conservative societies. Don't you think a Hindu boy eloping with a Muslim girl in Pakistan would not make noise? It would make more noise than this case, although for different reasons.


----------



## Icarus

Jade said:


> These questions are always headlines in conservative societies. Don't you think a Hindu boy eloping with a Muslim girl in Pakistan would not make noise? It would make more noise than this case, although for different reasons.



I agree, it would make a huge scandal. That is why such affairs are usually disguised. The couple consent and hold a 'Pretend' conversion for the boy, he gets the blessings of his family and continues to live life easy. That's only if the marriage makes a big splash.
However, in most cases that do not make a huge splash, there is no need for clarifications and pretending. We had this sepoy in Peshawar who converted from Christianity to Islam, married a muslim girl and then reverted back a year later, nobody troubled him. He continues to live happily with his wife and 3 children (who are Christians).


----------



## Rig Vedic

Asim Aquil said:


> Official chain of events released by the Supreme Court on their own website. Nothing can be more truer than this and I fail to see any mention of Rinkle saying I want to go home.



The Chief Justice himself is accused as one of the collaborators ... why should he confess that Rinkle was screaming in Court begging to be murdered?

What is indisputable is the he did not allow Rinkle to speak in open Court, in contravention of civilized international norms.



Icarus said:


> I don't understand a word they said, seriously.



KTN is a Sindhi channel, I believe. I was able to get the gist of the important parts, despite not being a Sindhi speaker.

Another corroborating source - 

PAKISTAN Hindu girl tells Supreme Court she would rather die than convert to Islam - Asia News

We also need to salute the courage of Marvi Sirmed, one of the few honorable people left.

I would support renaming this thread - "Being a minority in Pakistan". As Marvi Sirmed said on CNN-IBN, Ahmedis have it even worse than Hindus, sometimes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awesome

Rig Vedic said:


> The Chief Justice himself is accused as one of the collaborators ... why should he confess that Rinkle was screaming in Court begging to be murdered?



Where is he accused? Why hasn't a case been filed against the CJP? What a joke, one of the most respectable man in the world would part-take on such a thing like forcing a girl to be with a rapist... You some sense before talking next time. Why would the CJP do such a thing?



> What is indisputable is the he did not allow Rinkle to speak in open Court, in contravention of civilized international norms.



There was no trial held, the matter was resolved at petition stage and no stand is taken during the hearing of a petition. The women themselves claim (in the video posted here of Aasha), the responded to a question by the Chief Justice that where do you want to go?



> KTN is a Sindhi channel, I believe. I was able to get the gist of the important parts, despite not being a Sindhi speaker.


But KTN is not showing a video. The records of the Supreme Court are of infinitely higher value than KTN, which too is not claiming that Rinkle told them xyz.



> Another corroborating source -
> 
> PAKISTAN Hindu girl tells Supreme Court she would rather die than convert to Islam - Asia News
> 
> We also need to salute the courage of Marvi Sirmed, one of the few honorable people left.
> 
> I would support renaming this thread - "Being a minority in Pakistan". As Marvi Sirmed said on CNN-IBN, Ahmedis have it even worse than Hindus, sometimes.



There is no evidence that this was actually said and is not be just regurgitated. There has to be some recording, some transcripts of the courts that corroborate this? I have shown you video of the girls literally mocking people like you, making fun of your sillyness on this matter. To quote one of the girls "Yeh log apni siasat chamkanay aye hain" - for this quote I can show you a video, not hearsay. What do you have? Nothing, zilch, nada.


----------



## Rig Vedic

Asim Aquil said:


> What do you have? Nothing, zilch, nada.



Good going man. 

KTN TV, Asia News and many human rights activists are all conspiring to defame Pakistan and Islam.

There is no need for any statement by the victim in open Court.

The victim's parents should not be allowed to meet her.

The victim should be paraded around surrounded by truck loads of armed goons.

etc etc


----------



## Awesome

Rig Vedic said:


> Good going man.
> 
> KTN TV, Asia News and many human rights activists are all conspiring to defame Pakistan and Islam.
> 
> There is no need for any statement by the victim in open Court.
> 
> The victim's parents should not be allowed to meet her.
> 
> The victim should be paraded around surrounded by truck loads of armed goons.
> 
> etc etc



KTN = obscure and I mean obbbbbbbbbbbbbscure tareeen news Channel, before this no one would have even heard of it.

Asia News = Indian and Rabidly anti-Pakistan news channel and moreover it does not quote a source.

We are talking about the Supreme Court, where if a person sneezes, its documented.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

Leave it Asim.

Bhains kay samnay been baja rahay ho!!!


----------



## Awesome

Rig Vedic said:


> Good going man.
> 
> KTN TV, Asia News and many human rights activists are all conspiring to defame Pakistan and Islam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no need for any statement by the victim in open Court.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you stand and give statements in open court? No you do when you are called on the stand. She gave her written statement - written trumps verbal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The victim's parents should not be allowed to meet her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The husband has come on TV and said he has no issues with her meeting with the parents, cannot be allowed to forcibly take her away of course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The victim should be paraded around surrounded by truck loads of armed goons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> etc etc
Click to expand...


This is your opinion, but please provide videos of this too...


----------



## Rig Vedic

^^^ You seem to have got the kind of Islamic Republic you wanted. Let's leave it at that.


----------



## ice_man

Rafi said:


> One Pakistan Hindu killed......all Pakistanis evil, eat Hindu women for lunch, and eat Sikh children for dinner..........thousands of Muslims, Sikhs, Christians, Dalits killed, conspirrracccy against seclar iiiinnnndia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch the indians squirm......apparently Pakistan invaded india, and killed all these people, babu bajrangi is an ISI asset.



shocking!!!! and then these indians have the audacity to come and speak here.


----------



## Guli Danda

Rafi said:


> My grandfather helped many Sikh and Hindu people get safely to india, see there is two sides to every story, at independence - he faced down many people who wanted to harm them, he taught us to look after the weak and those unable to defend themselves, we are taught this is our duty as Jatts.


My grandfather also lost his cousins during partition,at the hand of Pakistanis.He was lucky to get to Amritsar from where the Army escorted to Kurukshetra.But his cousins weren't.
Btw,I m a sikh.


----------



## ice_man

Guli Danda said:


> My grandfather also lost his cousins during partition,at the hand of Pakistanis.He was lucky to get to Amritsar from where the Army escorted to Kurukshetra.But his cousins weren't.
> Btw,I m a sikh.



sad to hear this kind of thing happened both ways! the trains arriving into lahore were completely filled with dead people. 

btw did you lose anyone in the attack on golden temple?


----------



## kumarkumar1867

Pakistani Hindus seek safety in India | DAWN.COM
Pakistan returned Hindu families are fighting for Indian citizenship - socialjournalist
Pakistani Hindus in India unwilling to return


I feel sorry for Hindus dwelling in Pakistan.I strongly hope Indian government should help such peoples if they settles in India !


----------



## chacha sam

Moosa_Zulqarnain said:


> Hindus are tortured and killed in Pakistan regularly....Pakistan is like hell for innocent Hindus



indian dot-head with false flags


----------



## Safriz

This thread...............................


----------



## Ghauri_Ghaznavi

In my opinion Pakistan has dealt with it's hindu population with silk gloves. Of course things would change radically if i were to ascend into power.


----------



## KS

Ghauri_Ghaznavi said:


> In my opinion Pakistan has dealt with it's hindu population with silk gloves. Of course things would change radically if i were to ascend into power.



I like people who are frank


----------



## Armstrong

Ghauri_Ghaznavi said:


> In my opinion Pakistan has dealt with it's hindu population with silk gloves. Of course things would change radically if i were to ascend into power.



Son, I suggest that you stick that Ghaznavi some place where the sun don't shine and I'd do the honours by pushing the button !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Ghauri_Ghaznavi said:


> In my opinion Pakistan has dealt with it's hindu population with silk gloves. Of course things would change radically if i were to ascend into power.



LAKH LANAT...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghauri_Ghaznavi

Sorry about the political incorrectness, but i suspect the loyalty of pakistani hindus to Pakistan.
For example, before the creation of bangladesh in 1971, hindus comprised about 15% of east Pakistan's population. But the mukti bahini was infested with bengali hindus and they played an important role in the division of Pakistan.

We must learn from history. Otherwise mark my words, if there is a separatist movement in Sindh in future then sindhi hindus would again be at the forefront and they will further try to divide and weaken Pakistan.


----------



## KS

Ghauri_Ghaznavi said:


> Sorry about the political incorrectness, but i suspect the loyalty of pakistani hindus to Pakistan.
> For example, before the creation of bangladesh in 1971, hindus comprised about 15% of east Pakistan's population. But the mukti bahini was infested with bengali hindus and they played an important role in the division of Pakistan.
> 
> We must learn from history. Otherwise mark my words, if there is a separatist movement in Sindh in future then sindhi hindus would again be at the forefront and they will further try to divide and weaken Pakistan.



Mukhti Bahini was comprised almost exclusively of Bangali Muslims, not Bangali Hindus who though sympathized with it as any self-respecting Bangali would.

The insurgency now going on in Balochistan does not have Hindus in it, the TTP is not comprised of Hindus, the LeJ, SSP does not comprise of Hindus, the multitude of armed gangs wreaking havoc in Karachi are not comprised of Hindus. Stop this imagined paranoia about Pakistani Hindus. They are more patriotic citizens of Pakistan than you or any of the mullahs.


----------



## Armstrong

Ghauri_Ghaznavi said:


> Sorry about the political incorrectness, but i suspect the loyalty of pakistani hindus to Pakistan.
> For example, before the creation of bangladesh in 1971, hindus comprised about 15% of east Pakistan's population. But the mukti bahini was infested with bengali hindus and they played an important role in the division of Pakistan.
> 
> We must learn from history. Otherwise mark my words, if there is a separatist movement in Sindh in future then sindhi hindus would again be at the forefront and they will further try to divide and weaken Pakistan.



Fortunately since the inception of the Modern day concept of a 'Nation-State' such a polarization has been vastly toned down and its potential to galvanize a group of people into 'One Nation' is enormous ! If the Hindus of Pakistan side with the separatists in Sindh, in KP, in Punjab or in Balochistan it would not be because of their disloyalty to Pakistan but because of Pakistan's disloyalty to Jinnah's ideals (Freedom for all and Favours for None !) and our shameful justification for it by actually accusing the victim !

Lets grow out of this...! The Hundus of Pakistan are an integral part of 'Our Pakistan' and as long as they feel unwelcome, insecure and discriminated against in Pakistan...we continue to ebb away at Jinnah's dream till we're left with a Pakistan that no one fought for !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghauri_Ghaznavi

Armstrong said:


> Fortunately since the inception of the Modern day concept of a 'Nation-State' such a polarization has been vastly toned down and its potential to galvanize a group of people into 'One Nation' is enormous ! If the Hindus of Pakistan side with the separatists in Sindh, in KP, in Punjab or in Balochistan it would not be because of their disloyalty to Pakistan but because of Pakistan's disloyalty to Jinnah's ideals (Freedom for all and Favours for None !) and our shameful justification for it by actually accusing the victim !
> 
> Lets grow out of this...! The Hundus of Pakistan are an integral part of 'Our Pakistan' and as long as they feel unwelcome, insecure and discriminated against in Pakistan...we continue to ebb away at Jinnah's dream till we're left with a Pakistan that no one fought for !



Agreed
I realize that i was being a bit harsh and the hindus in Pakistan should not be persecuted.
But the animosity between Pakistan and india is really the continuation of a thousand year old conflict between islam and hinduism in sub-continent. However as long as hindus in Pakistan do not do anything to harm Pakistan, and are not collaborating with india then they should be allowed to live in peace


----------



## miss

ice_man said:


> shocking!!!! and then these indians have the audacity to come and speak here.


fake video. even congress has not followed up on it



ice_man said:


> sad to hear this kind of thing happened both ways! the trains arriving into lahore were completely filled with dead people.
> 
> btw did you lose anyone in the attack on golden temple?



tell that to zaid hamid who keeps telling that we will never forget 47, we will never forget 47 like a fricking parrot

If I were in any of these girls position, I will plot and one day I will poison the whole snake pit of a family hopefully on eid when maximum damage can be done. I hope someone can train these girls mentally to do this. B@$t@rd$


----------



## Armstrong

- never mind -


----------



## haviZsultan

Ghauri_Ghaznavi said:


> Agreed
> I realize that i was being a bit harsh and the hindus in Pakistan should not be persecuted.*
> But the animosity between Pakistan and india is really the continuation of a thousand year old conflict between islam and hinduism in sub-continent.* However as long as hindus in Pakistan do not do anything to harm Pakistan, and are not collaborating with india then they should be allowed to live in peace



It doesn't have to be this way. We were taught to look at history through the Muslims vs Hindu lens and hence we see the India vs Pakistan dispute in the same way... Our education system needs a total re-haul. Its whats taught us to see things along such lines. 

Even India has grown out of its suspicion of Muslims so why can't we get out of our hatred and suspicion for Hindus? 

Its more than time to treat Pakistani hindus as citizens of Pakistan and give them utmost respect. After all this was what Jinnah wanted. 



> *In any case Pakistan is not going to be a theocratic State â&#8364;&#8221; to be ruled by priests with a divine mission. We have many non- Muslims â&#8364;&#8221; Hindus, Christians, and Parsis â&#8364;&#8221; but they are all Pakistanis. They will enjoy the same rights and privileges as any other citizens and will play their rightful part in the affairs of Pakistan.*



Feb 1948. Quaid e Azam Speech in US.


----------



## defense2me

It is really sad that the minorities are not taken care off.


----------



## Snow White

Very Nice !!!


----------



## Baby Leone

yeah it seems the situation is not good in rural areas & GoP is trying best to support minorities.....

& the most hopefull thing is tht we Pakistanis admit our mistakes unlike indians who always lives in fools paradise.

Thts why i always proud of being Pakistani...
no matter a hindu a christain of a jew or muslims a pakistani is a pakistani for majority of pakistanis....


----------



## xyxmt

or anywhere


----------



## BelligerentPacifist

Ghauri_Ghaznavi said:


> ...
> But the animosity between Pakistan and india is really the continuation of a thousand year old conflict between islam and hinduism in sub-continent....


Which doesn't exist if you care to read some history. India is one of those places where such rivalries weren't born because the major exponents of Islam were those to whom practitioners of the two religions regarded with veneration. Rivalries were born between people (kings and princes etc), and a superficial reading of history reveals that any pair of these had in their armies both Hindus and Muslims. As far as I have been able to gather, this began changing once the British were the rulers. And they successfully engineered this change if we took PDF's Indians as a case study - they've learnt to not like not only Pakistanis but Muslims in general just because most Pakistanis happen to be Muslim. C'est dingue!


----------



## shivajithesavior

LAHORE: Amid increasing cases of violence and lack of security against their community, 60 Hindu families from Balochistan and Sindh have decided to migrate to India, Express News reported on Thursday.

Four out of the 60 families left for India during midday via Samjhota Express from Lahore Railway Station. The rest of the families are expected to travel by today.

According to Express News correspondent Aftab Bukhari, five families residing in Aatma Raam Haweli  joint residence  vacated it this morning in order to move out to India.

Bukhari said that the families had complaints that their shops were looted, their houses were raided by unknown men and their women were forcefully converted.

He said that the visas on their passports were not permanent, however, he said that chances of them coming back to Pakistan were very less.

A resident in the locality informed Express News that the families who have vacated their houses had to sell them off at half the prices.

Express News correspondent from Lahore, Naeem Qaiser, reported that the families have been planning on leaving since the last 6-8 months.

Qaiser said that the members of the four families who left for India had refused to talk to the media. However, when their relatives were approached by Express News they said that they could not endure the violence and that even moving to another province was not an option.


Persecution forces 60 Hindu families to migrate to India &#8211; The Express Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bhairava

Welcome home.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KRAIT

And here we have allowed millions of illegal migrants. Why don't we learn few things from our neighbors.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

Bhairava said:


> Welcome home.



Onge vikitiki invitation aaa?


----------



## faizahmad

Even Our govt should send back the illegal bangladeshi immigrants .. may it be by force or any other way they have just disrupted peace eastern India

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## RISING SUN

People tend to move towards peaceful areas but sometimes s to know only when damage has been done. India ome nation's can't understand what they are loosing. they get to know only when damage has been done. India has faced this problem this problem 2 times,gained two times. Pakistan lost 2 times now loosing 3rd time. Please for GOD sake understand before damage has been done.

India will welcome all homogenous people regardless of their origin. but India will never interfere in any other country's affairs. If they accept India as their home,they are welcome.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Executioner

No Muslim migrating to Land of Pure after many riots why. huh


----------



## Bhairava

Syama Ayas said:


> Onge vikitiki invitation aaa?



India has been a good home to me bro..and hope it will be for them too...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## livingdead

As long as they are from disturbed region and have genuine reason to seek refuge, its our duty to help them. Most western countries give asylum to prosecuted people especially minorities.


----------



## WolfSlayer

Yeah, they feel insecure i Pakistan (where there are no occasions of genocide)
Can you please tell me something about security of Muslims in India which has repeated history of Muslims genocide.
And lastly, if poverty can lead to suicide why can't it lead to leave some country when you only have to give some statements against some country....
and whole world's media start crying about such small events and keep silence about Muslims genocide, where thousands are brutally murdered and hundred of thousands are forced to leave their homes.....
You wanted a comparison?????
You have one......


----------



## jha

Its their fault.. Should have come in '47 itself.. Anyway they are welcome to live peacefully...


----------



## bronxbull

WolfSlayer said:


> Yeah, they feel insecure i Pakistan (where there are no occasions of genocide)
> Can you please tell me something about security of Muslims in India which has repeated history of Muslims genocide.
> And lastly, if poverty can lead to suicide why can't it lead to leave some country when you only have to give some statements against some country....
> and whole world's media start crying about such small events and keep silence about Muslims genocide, where thousands are brutally murdered and hundred of thousands are forced to leave their homes.....
> You wanted a comparison?????
> You have one......


 
They are free to move to pakistan.


----------



## W.11

shivajithesavior said:


> Four out of the 60 families left for India during midday* via Samjhota Express* from Lahore Railway Station. The rest of the families are expected to travel by today.



bhagwaan unke raksha kare kher se poche india without burning

inshallah



jha said:


> Its their fault.. Should have come in '47 itself.. Anyway they are welcome to live peacefully...



what was gujrati muslim fault??


----------



## illusion8

bronxbull said:


> They are free to move to pakistan.



The question is, do they want to??


----------



## TopCat

India stole a lot of land from both PK and BD. Some of the mentally disturbed people can be relocated to barren land of India.


----------



## notsuperstitious

iajdani said:


> India stole a lot of land from both PK and BD. Some of the mentally disturbed people can be relocated to barren land of India.



They have come by the millions, glad to know atleast you made it to USA. We really don't want more mentally disturbed people here.



KRAIT said:


> And here we have allowed millions of illegal migrants. Why don't we learn few things from our neighbors.



Read my signature.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## MilSpec

iajdani said:


> India stole a lot of land from both PK and BD. Some of the mentally disturbed people can be relocated to barren land of India.



Now you are just trolling, We gave you land, say thank you

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

its definitely sad to see them go but the question is as if Indian Muslims didnt come to Pakistan. They make 8% of our population....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bronxbull

illusion8 said:


> The question is, do they want to??


 
If they want to.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## notsuperstitious

cb4 said:


> its definitely sad to see them go but the question is as if Indian Muslims didnt come to Pakistan. They make 8% of our population....



Welcome to 2012. Then you may be able to comment on the topic at hand. The Muhajir problem must not be discussed on this thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sashan

These people are coming on temporary visas. Let us see what this pseudosecular government will do. I pity these people. 


Here is a snippet from a 3 month old article.

"In India, they are facing a shock worse than catastrophe-betrayal. The Government of India refuses to recognise them as refugees and is unmoved by their plight. In its reply to activist S.C. Agrawal's RTI query on November 1, 2011, on the status of Pakistani Hindu refugees, the Ministry of External Affairs (MEA) claimed it was an "internal matter'' of Pakistan. In the same reply, the Ministry of Home Affairs (MHA) admitted that it could not say how many Pakistani Hindus had emigrated."


No country for Pakistani Hindus - Yahoo! News India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Uchiha

Executioner said:


> No Muslim migrating to Land of Pure after many riots why. huh


 


bronxbull said:


> They are free to move to pakistan.


Muslims have a tendecy to defend themselves and fight back, unlike some people.
Of course, the wise thing my grandparents did was they fought and died, but PA rescued my grandad from hindus when he was 3(but he did get tortured, he still has marks)
Proud


----------



## jayron

iajdani said:


> India stole a lot of land from both PK and BD. Some of the mentally disturbed people can be relocated to barren land of India.


If this forum is a sample, most of bsngladeshis will fall under the category.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## EzioAltaïr

Uchiha said:


> Muslims have a tendecy to defend themselves and fight back, unlike some people.
> Of course, the wise thing my grandparents did was they fought and died, but PA rescued my grandad from hindus when he was 3(but he did get tortured, he still has marks)
> Proud



Uh yeah, when you are outnumbered 100 to 1, not running away is not bravery, it's foolhardiness.



iajdani said:


> India stole a lot of land from both PK and BD. Some of the mentally disturbed people can be relocated to barren land of India.



Yeah man, the country that carved out a nation for you from your oppressors has stolen land from you right?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Executioner

Uchiha said:


> Muslims have a tendecy to defend themselves and fight back, unlike some people.
> Of course, the wise thing my grandparents did was they fought and died, but PA rescued my grandad from hindus when he was 3(but he did get tortured, he still has marks)
> Proud


 
Yes we can see your muslim tendency still going on. Plenty of things happened during partition you are the only one with these type of story. 



Forced conversions, extortion and kidnapping still in process until Islam reach its highest number to claim the title.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vinod2070

iajdani said:


> India stole a lot of land from both PK and BD. Some of the mentally disturbed people can be relocated to barren land of India.


 
Well, this is Dharmic land and belongs to the Dharmic people.

A matter of time. Good for you, you ran away. 



cb4 said:


> its definitely sad to see them go but the question is as if Indian Muslims didnt come to Pakistan. They make 8% of our population....


 
Pakistan was almost completely ethnically cleansed! There is no comparison.

A land that was completely Dharmic for thousands of years is now almost completely occupied by a foreign ideology.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faizahmad

bronxbull said:


> They are free to move to pakistan.



India is Not a private property of any one as u claim to send any one to pakistan or wherever. It Solely Belongs to every Indian who are sons of the soil . u better enjoy ur life in australia dude.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Manas

*Congress can sent Mani Shankar Ayer to do the some preaching in Pakistan!*


----------



## Manas

Pak Hindu families shuttle from footpath to tents - India News - IBNLive



> New Delhi: From sleeping on the pavements to makeshift relief camps to finally having a roof over their head, the journey for a few Hindu families from Pakistan to India has not been easy. Those who have managed to escape to India say they are too scared to return and want to stay here for good.
> For 80-year-old Bakhtavari, it's a new found sense of freedom forever since she came to Delhi from Sindh last October. She has overstayed her tourist visa and says she will not return to a country where her religious identity is at risk.
> 
> "*We used to celebrated Diwali and Holi secretly, inside our homes... We never ventured out. We built our temples within our households..."* she says.
> 
> Jamna is also among the 150 Pakistani Hindus who relocated to India. *She says she is tired of the constant harassment by the Muslim community in Pakistan.*
> "
> *Girls are kidnapped and converted to Islam there... They don't spare the boys either," she says. "We lived in fear."*
> 
> A local property dealer, Ashok Kadian has provided shelter to them after nearly two months of them living in makeshift tents in North Delhi.
> 
> However, their relief at being here is tinged with anxiety.
> Says Jamna, "We miss our families... We constantly worry about our brothers and sisters who are left behind."
> Their application for a permanent visa is still pending with the Indian courts. Even as they wait for the legal process to come through, it's thanks to the efforts of people like the Kandians that the refugees at least have a place to now call home.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhairava

faizahmad said:


> India is Not a private property of any one as u claim to send any one to pakistan or wherever. It Solely Belongs to every Indian who are sons of the soil . u better enjoy ur life in australia dude.



He added, "If they want to".

Who are we to hold back someone against their wishes ?

Ofcourse it does not hold for nationalistic Muslims like Abdul Kalam sir. But for razakar thugs like Owaisi...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bharthi

60 Hindu families saved.
You are Welcome Home.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## livingdead

Bhairava said:


> He added, "If they want to".
> 
> Who are we to hold back someone against their wishes ?
> 
> Ofcourse it does not hold for nationalistic Muslims like Abdul Kalam sir. But for razakar thugs like Owaisi...


It will be shameful for us even if razakars leave. We claim to be a secular democracy, we are not a hindu democracy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul

Mute Indian Stranded In Pakistan Desperate For Home
KARACHI, Aug 11, 2012 (AFP) -When South Asia's nuclear rivals celebrate 65 years of independence next week, a deaf and mute Indian woman stranded in Pakistan will be thinking of only one thing: how to get home to see her family.
Geeta, now 21, was found by police 13 years ago, sitting alone and disorientated on a train that had come across the border into Pakistan's eastern city of Lahore.
As no one claimed her, officers took Geeta to the Edhi Foundation, Pakistan's largest and best-known charity, in whose care she has remained ever since.
Geeta, desperate to get back to India, has tried to run away several times but, defenceless and unable to explain where her family live, has failed.
However, activists are now making a renewed push in the hope that Indian and Pakistani authorities can intervene to find her parents.
"It is simple for her," Bilqees Edhi told AFP at the tiny apartment where she cares personally for Geeta in the same building as an orphanage and a hospital.
"She thinks she'll be in India as soon as she leaves us. She desperately wants to meet her family but she only knows she lives in India, nothing else."
At first, Geeta lived in a shelter in Lahore as the charity tried to track down her family, but years went by without success.
After she tried to escape several times and quarrelled with staff, Bilqees, who always had an easy relationship with her, brought her to Karachi six months ago and welcomed her into her own home.
Short and thin with a pale complexion, Geeta has her own form of sign language and can write in Hindi: "India, seven brothers, three sisters".
She adopts the Hindi custom of greeting elders by touching their feet and pressing her two palms together close to her heart in the gesture of Namaste.
Speaking through sign language, she said one day she became annoyed after being told off by her parents, left the house and kept walking for hours.
"Then," she swings her hands back and forth in a loop, a sign for a moving train, "I boarded the train and slept."
Geeta writes that her mother used to call her "Guddi", which means doll in Urdu and Punjabi. Through sign language, she says her home is next to a river, set in fields with the house behind a hospital and a restaurant.
"You know, it could be any village or town. We have so many places like this," sighs Bilqees in quiet frustration.
An official in the Indian High Commission in Islamabad, when contacted by AFP, said he would inquire into the case, but was unable to comment for the moment.
Zohra Yusuf, chairwoman of the Human Rights Commission of Pakistan, has offered to help by taking up the case with the High Commission, and calling on the Indian media to help find her family.
Geeta is not the first Indian child to stray into Pakistan. Other cases of children straying across the border have previously been resolved with them handed back to their home country.
One runaway teenager, who crossed over to Lahore then took the train to Karachi, was handed back in 2009 after police found him wandering around and he said he was from Kanpur city in the state of Uttar Pradesh, police official Afzal Khan said.
Three years ago, Bilqees says she managed to repatriate another Indian girl, who had also strayed across the border after a row with her parents.
"But, fortunately she could speak and tell us her whereabouts, which enabled us to arrange for her safe return."
For now, Geeta watches Indian soap operas on a small TV, and observes the dawn to dusk fast of the Muslim holy month of Ramadan, although she also prays at a small Hindu shrine in a corner of Bilqees' veranda.
"She worships there and fasts as well with us," explains Bilqees.
Geeta touches her lips and ears to indicate that her siblings can hear and speak. Then her smile tinges with sadness. She looks at the sky and moves her arm slowly upwards, mimicking a plane.
"She says she wants to go home as soon as possible," interjects Ismat, a teenager who lives in the orphanage upstairs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fred

ISLAMABAD: A 14-year-old Hindu girl who was abducted two days ago has converted to Islam and married a Muslim in Pakistan, a media report said but her distraught father says that she "can never give up on her religion, she has been coerced into doing it". 

Manisha Kumari, 14, is now Mahvish and herself called up her parents from an unknown location and broke the news of her conversion. She claimed it was voluntary as was her love-marriage with a man named Ghulam Mustafa Channa, said Geo News citing reports. It, however, did not explain what type of reports it had accessed. 

The girl's father, Ravet Mal, alleged that her kidnappers have forced her to convert and marry. "She can never give up on her religion, she has been coerced into doing it," he told Geo News. 

Sanjay Singh, the girl's uncle, said that her voice wavered on the phone and it seemed as if she was saying all this under pressure. 

"She sounded scared on the phone, it's not what it seems. There were people around her dictating to her, we could hear them giving her instructions," he said. 

Sindh has a sizeable population of Hindus, who are the largest minority community in Pakistan.

Kidnapped Hindu girl embraces Islam, gets married - The Times of India


----------



## illusion8

14 year old, it's akin to kidnapping and rape whatever be the circumstances at least in India no idea about Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarrar

I knew it a post from Hindi & what could be worse then an Indian source, let us all piss on the source.

The reports are she liked a Muslim kid ran with him, converted to Islam & married him, not so sure about the age. 

what I will like to say over here is don't spread lies & propaganda. People like you are always there to start a fight & spread lies against Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pak-marine

WTF is this place turning into .... 14 year old kid is not spared

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

Fred said:


> ISLAMABAD: A 14-year-old Hindu girl who was abducted two days ago has converted to Islam and married a Muslim in Pakistan, a media report said but her distraught father says that she "can never give up on her religion, she has been coerced into doing it".
> 
> Manisha Kumari, 14, is now Mahvish and herself called up her parents from an unknown location and broke the news of her conversion. She claimed it was voluntary as was her love-marriage with a man named Ghulam Mustafa Channa, said Geo News citing reports. It, however, did not explain what type of reports it had accessed.
> 
> The girl's father, Ravet Mal, alleged that her kidnappers have forced her to convert and marry. "She can never give up on her religion, she has been coerced into doing it," he told Geo News.
> 
> Sanjay Singh, the girl's uncle, said that her voice wavered on the phone and it seemed as if she was saying all this under pressure.
> 
> "She sounded scared on the phone, it's not what it seems. There were people around her dictating to her, we could hear them giving her instructions," he said.
> 
> Sindh has a sizeable population of Hindus, who are the largest minority community in Pakistan.
> 
> Kidnapped Hindu girl embraces Islam, gets married - The Times of India


 
a girl who ran from home and married his lover and the media is trying to give it the colour of kidnapping, a kidnapped girl would never call her parents and talk about conversion by choice, 14 years is old enough, people do get mature at 14 years its no secret

rest should be investigated and rested if true to avoid more propaganda

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ajtr

Under what law a 14 year old girl can be married off?As per pakistan penal code marriageable age for girls is 16 yrs,which in my opinion is still very low.This above case truly comes under kidnapping and child marriage act.Or is it that Pakistani courts have started following Shariat in its true form guided by the principles as age of reaching puberty as marriageable age.Btw way LHC has already in past has created a precedence by allowing the marriage of girl aged 12 based on reaching puberty principle.
LHC i mus say act more jehadi then the jihadis themselves.

But present case is sure comes under kidnapping/rape and molestation...for which all those involved should be hanged including the person who married the girl and the moulavi who commensurate the marriage.

This is the masoom going through the ordeal.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## INDIC

Can a 14 years girl do that.


----------



## graphican

Girl has to be 18 to get married. This is not even a marriage.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The HBS Guy

There is probably nothing worse than being a non-Muslim, a woman, or a homosexual in an 'Islamic' country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ajtr

tarrar said:


> I knew it a post from Hindi & what could be worse then an Indian source, let us all piss on the source.
> 
> The reports are she liked a Muslim kid ran with him, converted to Islam & married him, not so sure about the age.
> 
> what I will like to say over here is don't spread lies & propaganda. People like you are always there to start a fight & spread lies against Pakistan.



Hindu girl, 14, converts, marries Muslim - thenews.com.pk


----------



## tarrar

Pakistanis are caring people they are not like India who are masters in abducting, kidnapping & killing. We have seen so many Pakistanis abducted, kidnapped & torchered by Indian Agencies in the past. Where as in Pakistan it is different & we can the example of the Indian spies who were caught in different terrorist activities in Pakistan yet they were not torchered, we all saw the release of an Indian agent Surjeet Singh & he said it himslef he was not torchered & the other agents who are in Pakistani prison are also not torchered but then still Indians spread lies & propaganda against Pakistan & we can understand the reason why.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bronxbull

I dont knw how and why Hindus still live in pakistan,they are wasting their time.

I know it is hard state afresh but the more you delay the process,some awaara on the road will kidnap your daughter and your laziness filled dream world ll snap all of a sudden.


----------



## jinxeD_girl

ajtr said:


> Under what law a 14 year old girl can be married off?As per pakistan penal code marriageable age for girls is 16 yrs,which in my opinion is still very low.This above case truly comes under kidnapping and child marriage act.Or is it that Pakistani courts have started following Shariat in its true form guided by the principles as age of reaching puberty as marriageable age.Btw way LHC has already in past has created a precedence by allowing the marriage of girl aged 12 based on reaching puberty principle.
> LHC i mus say act more jehadi then the jihadis themselves.
> 
> But present case is sure comes under kidnapping/rape and molestation...for which all those involved should be hanged including the person who married the girl and the moulavi who commensurate the marriage.
> 
> This is the masoom going through the ordeal.



Oh my god!! what is going on? 



bronxbull said:


> I dont knw how and why Hindus still live in pakistan,they are wasting their time.
> 
> I know it is hard state afresh but the more you delay the process,some awaara on the road will kidnap your daughter and your laziness filled dream world ll snap all of a sudden.



I think it is more like women rights issue.


----------



## ajtr

[:::~Spartacus~:::];3293612 said:


> a girl who ran from home and married his lover and the media is trying to give it the colour of kidnapping, a kidnapped girl would never call her parents and talk about conversion by choice, 14 years is old enough, people do get mature at 14 years its no secret
> 
> rest should be investigated and rested if true to avoid more propaganda


Miyan even if the girl ran away it sure comes under kidnapping coz the man she married is major and the moulvi who performed nikah is major.Girl is masoom but others are not.This case is sure shot kidnapping case in any court of law.



[:::~Spartacus~:::];3293612 said:


> a girl who ran from home and married his lover and the media is trying to give it the colour of kidnapping, a kidnapped girl would never call her parents and talk about conversion by choice, 14 years is old enough, people do get mature at 14 years its no secret
> 
> rest should be investigated and rested if true to avoid more propaganda


Miyan even if the girl ran away it sure comes under kidnapping coz the man she married is major and the moulvi who performed nikah is major.Girl is masoom but others are not.This case is sure shot kidnapping case in any court of law.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pk_baloch

LAHORE: More than 100 Hindu pilgrims, who did not leave for India the previous day, have now crossed the Wagah Border and are claiming they will return to Pakistan, Express News reported on Saturday.

Just yesterday Hindu pilgrims, after protesting against immigration authorities and denying rumours of migration, had crossed the border into India.

*The pilgrims leaving today too denied migration rumours and stated they were just propaganda.*

*We live for Pakistan, we die for Pakistan, said one pilgrim, adding that these rumors were futher spoiling Pakistans image internationally.*

They reiterated that they would return after completing the pilgrimage.

Earlier, immigration authorities had stopped pilgrims from crossing the border in the wake of a rumour that they were migrating to India due to fears for their life and property in Pakistan.

Immigration authorities had initially informed the pilgrims that the interior ministrys decision would be given in the next 48 hours. However, after a four-hour long peaceful protest, the Hindu pilgrims were allowed to cross borders.

100 more Hindu pilgrims cross Wagah Border  The Express Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## W.11

bronxbull said:


> some awaara on the road will kidnap your daughter and your laziness filled dream world ll snap all of a sudden.


 
hindus arnt very exceptionally beautiful then the rest in pakistan that some awara will see, hey a hindu girl, kidnap her

idiotic statement

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jinxeD_girl

[:::~Spartacus~:::];3293612 said:


> a girl who ran from home and married his lover and the media is trying to give it the colour of kidnapping, a kidnapped girl would never call her parents and talk about conversion by choice, 14 years is old enough, people do get mature at 14 years its no secret
> 
> rest should be investigated and rested if true to avoid more propaganda




What a lame excuse!! Have some shame, she is only 14 year old kid.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

ajtr said:


> Miyan even if the girl ran away it sure comes under kidnapping coz the man she married is major and the moulvi who performed nikah is major.Girl is masoom but others are not.This case is sure shot kidnapping case in any court of law.
> 
> Miyan even if the girl ran away it sure comes under kidnapping coz the man she married is major and the moulvi who performed nikah is major.Girl is masoom but others are not.This case is sure shot kidnapping case in any court of law.


 
Hope her case won't end up like rinkle kumari by pressure from vaderas and clerics.


----------



## ajtr

graphican said:


> Girl has to be 18 to get married. This is not even a marriage.


Legal marriageable age for girl is 16 in pakistan if im not wrong.but in one of case LHC had declared the marriage of 12 yr old girl based on islamic rule of reaching puberty.so when You have such legal precedence in past it does encourage people to play with law.


----------



## joekrish

[:::~Spartacus~:::];3293612 said:


> a girl who ran from home and married his lover and the media is trying to give it the colour of kidnapping, a kidnapped girl would never call her parents and talk about conversion by choice, 14 years is old enough, people do get mature at 14 years its no secret
> 
> rest should be investigated and rested if true to avoid more propaganda



It's people with your thought process that has brought Pakistan to where it stands today. Sabash!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jinxeD_girl

joekrish said:


> It's people with your thought process that has brought Pakistan to where it stands today. Sabash!



Just ignore him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ajtr

Gigawatt said:


> Hope her case won't end up like rinkle kumari by pressure from vaderas and clerics.


Rinkle kumari was of legal marriageable age i think as per law its 16 yrs in pakistan and she was 17.It was her decision as an adult.but this case is sure shot kidnapping case.


----------



## Matrixx

Barbaric Action....


----------



## tarrar

Now that is what I call a slap & a punch to Indian lies & propaganda against Pakistan. Indian lies & propaganda are always active & they search for ways to spread their lies & propaganda against Pakistan.

My advice to hindis is it's time for you all to grow up, admit the truth & facts rather than living in the world of lies & fiction.


----------



## Manas

> Kidnapped Hindu girl embraces Islam, gets married



*Medieval barbarians of 21th century*.

Then they accuse Pakistani Hindus as disloyal to Pakistan for leaving that country.


----------



## W.11

ajtr said:


> Under what law a 14 year old girl can be married off?As per pakistan penal code marriageable age for girls is 16 yrs,which in my opinion is still very low.This above case truly comes under kidnapping and child marriage act.Or is it that Pakistani courts have started following Shariat in its true form guided by the principles as age of reaching puberty as marriageable age.Btw way LHC has already in past has created a precedence by allowing the marriage of girl aged 12 based on reaching puberty principle.
> LHC i mus say act more jehadi then the jihadis themselves.
> 
> But present case is sure comes under kidnapping/rape and molestation...for which all those involved should be hanged including the person who married the girl and the moulavi who commensurate the marriage.
> 
> This is the masoom going through the ordeal.



even if she is kidnapped, what has it got to do with prejudice against hindu community, and the girls belonging from hindu background are more prone to be kidnapped, are hindus more beautiful that they are more prone, this is a lame excuse just to incite a religious discrimination in a very pathetic manner

if a girl is indeed kidnapped as i said, investigation should be done but the media has no rights to give it a religious colour and score points, its simply another crime and thats it


----------



## forcetrip

Anyone talking like its not a big deal need to have a 14 year old girl first. The human in me will still be sympathetic to your pathetic existence because of that minor girl. Other than that if it was upto me I would never let you procreate after hearing comments like that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

ajtr said:


> Rinkle kumari was of legal marriageable age i think as per law its 16 yrs in pakistan and she was 17.It was her decision as an adult.but this case is sure shot kidnapping case.


 
clerics and vaderas run their parallel government in rural Sindh, so I don't see any hope.


----------



## W.11

joekrish said:


> It's people with your thought process that has brought Pakistan to where it stands today. Sabash!



good, i think looking too much in pakistan and avoiding where your country stand is the mind set you need to change you should look in your country's problem and try to embrace it instead of drumming about shupar powar future shining india


----------



## jinxeD_girl

Manas said:


> *Medieval barbarians of 21th century*.



here we go with the trolling again, what to do with u and ur kind

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Freakyfish

yeah right , 

This is exactly like taking 5 year old kid by by means of coercion(eg offering candy or saying im ur friend) and the n claiming tht the kid came to them on there own.

on top of tht u marry her off without the parents consent? last time i checked minor were not authorized by law to take major decisions without parental consent. OR is Pakistan some @#$##$% banana republic?

what bloody hypocrites. Pakistan will finally achieve its goal of 100% Muslim population ,kindly send the Hindus to us we can take better care of them as well as our minorities..


----------



## ajtr

[:::~Spartacus~:::];3293684 said:


> even if she is kidnapped, what has it got to do with prejudice against hindu community, and the girls belonging from hindu background are more prone to be kidnapped, are hindus more beautiful that they are more prone, this is a lame excuse just to incite a religious discrimination in a very pathetic manner
> 
> if a girl is indeed kidnapped as i said, investigation should be done but the media has no rights to give it a religious colour and score points, its simply another crime and thats it


You seems you are not confident of your own words you typed above.I took this case as that of a general minor girl and its you who bought in the hindu issue not i.And this girl is minor by law.even if she ran away with the man then both man and his family and molvi who conducted the marriage are bound to be charge under kidnapping rule.


----------



## vsdoc

page badlo bacchi ko utha lo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ajtr

I've no hope in this case i think it will meet the end like this case................


*Court validates marriage of girl, 12*
LAHORE:* A Pakistani court in the first verdict of its kind has declared valid the marriage of a 12-year-old girl, a lawyer and court officials said yesterday.*
*A judge sitting at the High Court in the eastern city of Lahore gave the ruling on the grounds that in Islam a female can marry if she has reached puberty, the officials said.*
*He accepted a joint petition by the girl, named as Zeenat Bibi, and her 25-year-old husband Babar Javed and dismissed charges of rape which were filed by her father.*
&#8220;This is the first time that a court has validated marriage of a 12-year-old girl in Pakistan,&#8221; her lawyer Azeem Sarwar said. The decision was handed down on Wednesday.
The ruling also overrides the Muslim Family Law under which the marriageable age for girls in Pakistan is 16 years, he added.
Pakistan has regularly come under fire from rights groups for failing to tackle the social issues affecting women and children, as well as sexual and domestic violence against females.
Justice Shabbar Raza Rizvi observed that in Islam &#8220;puberty starts with menstruation and as such the marriage of Zeenat and Babar Javed is declared valid.&#8221;
&#8220;A pubertal woman can marry competently, validly, legally and of her own accord,&#8221; the judge said in his order.
The couple, from the industrial city of Faisalabad, got married on January 19 but Zeenat&#8217;s father registered a case against Javed saying that he abducted her and subsequently raped her.
Sarwar denied that Zeenat was abducted and insisted that she married Javed of her own free will &#8220;according to Islamic Injunctions.&#8221;
The girl, now aged 12 years and seven months, was medically examined and it was &#8220;proved&#8221; that she had reached puberty, the lawyer said.
Pakistan&#8217;s government has sought to change the country&#8217;s image and recently stepped into a high-profile gang rape case, ordering the re-arrest of five men who had been cleared of attacking a woman.
The victim in that case, Mukhtiar Mai, herself became a noted rights campaigner while the acquittals earlier this year sparked international outrage.
Pakistan also ordered an inquiry last month into the case of a college girl who publicly threatened to burn herself to death after she was allegedly gang-raped by kidnappers and then by the police officers who rescued her. &#8211; AFP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vsdoc

page fir se badlo ek aur kaffir ko utha lo


----------



## Matrixx

What do you expect from them....They will declare openly that they dont want to go back Pakistan and thrown out in Pakistan again........your minorities are slapping your face ...hope you are counting.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IZVINITE

vsdoc said:


> page badlo bacchi ko utha lo



......


----------



## W.11

forcetrip said:


> Anyone talking like its not a big deal need to have a 14 year old girl first. The human in me will still be sympathetic to your pathetic existence because of that minor girl. Other than that if it was upto me I would never let you procreate after hearing comments like that.



americans have become couples in the same age, if the same age couples marry in the west its called guiness world record for 12 year old getting pregnant etc etc, but its a pakistani news its called kidnapping, nobody will like her daughter running away from home and marrying, but thats the way the story should be covered instead of running kidnapping news without thorough investigation and based of calim of one family


----------



## ajtr

Gigawatt said:


> clerics and vaderas run their parallel government in rural Sindh, so I don't see any hope.


And for that feudal grip on the awam has to be broken by abolishing zameendari and sardari system in Pakistan not easy but doable.


----------



## IZVINITE

Atrocities on hindus in the lawless Pakistan are going on & PAK President want cordial relationship with India for a confidence building measure .It is just a hypocrisy


----------



## Manas

jinxeD_girl said:


> here we go with the trolling again, what to do with u and ur kind



First they are human being ,second they are Hindus like me ,so i'm angry and wretches like you busy trolling.


----------



## INDIC

So, its time for Pakistan to be a secular state and give them equality.


----------



## notsuperstitious

Tell me more about how Minority rights are safe under the Islamic system. I never get tired of listening to that.keep in mind the human law have been superceded asper divine law, and asper pakistan constitution too no human law can curtail divine law.

This is pakistans constitution and tryst with destiny. An intolerant ideas logical end.


----------



## W.11

ajtr said:


> You seems you are not confident of your own words you typed above.I took this case as that of a general minor girl and its you who bought in the hindu issue not i.And this girl is minor by law.*even if she ran away with the man then both man and his family and molvi who conducted the marriage are bound to be charge under kidnapping rule.*



you are saying the girl ran away even then there is kidnapping, are you the one who is confused, indians now a days are claimnig that due to religious prejudice the hindu girls are being kidnapped and married so i say are hindus so exceptionally aryan race girls that people take special pleasure in kidnapping hindu girls and dieing to marry them?


----------



## forcetrip

[:::~Spartacus~:::];3293612 said:


> a girl who ran from home and married his lover and the media is trying to give it the colour of kidnapping, a kidnapped girl would never call her parents and talk about conversion by choice, 14 years is old enough, people do get mature at 14 years its no secret
> 
> rest should be investigated and rested if true to avoid more propaganda



Anyone talking like its not a big deal need to have a 14 year old girl first. The human in me will still be sympathetic to your pathetic existence because of your child going through an ordeal that cant be explained in words. Other than that if it was upto me I would never let you procreate after hearing comments like that in the first place.

First condemn this act then find out the facts.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## vsdoc

fateh71 said:


> Tell me more about how Minority rights are safe under the Islamic system. I never get tired of listening to that.



And how Islamic lands are safest for women.


----------



## W.11

fateh71 said:


> Tell me more about how Minority rights are safe under the Islamic system. I never get tired of listening to that.



you should first put forth what rules and minority rights in pakistan is bugging you and stop BSing



fateh71 said:


> Tell me more about how Minority rights are safe under the Islamic system. I never get tired of listening to that.



you should first put forth what rules and minority rights in pakistan is bugging you and stop BSing


----------



## W.11

fateh71 said:


> Tell me more about how Minority rights are safe under the Islamic system. I never get tired of listening to that.



you should first put forth what rules and minority rights in pakistan is bugging you and stop BSing


----------



## pk_baloch

Gigawatt said:


> So, its time for Pakistan to be a secular state and give them equality.


 

na na na na pakistan cannot be secular ,yes india can be islamic state in future

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ajtr

there was almost similar case in india just 2-3 months back where Delhi high court validated the marriage of 15 year muslim girl based on the All India Muslim Personal Law Board (AIMPLB)




> *OPINION: Delhi HC verdict on 15-year-old Muslim girl marriage &#8211; A fit case for Uniform Civil Code implementation*
> BY IMO ADMIN | JUNE 25&#8218; 2012 at 10:38 am 6 COMMENTS
> FEATURED INDIA ISLAM LATEST NEWS OPINION PHOTO GALLERY SHARIAH
> By Danish Ahmad Khan
> 
> *The recent Delhi High Court verdict upholding the marriage of a 15-year-old Muslim girl has come as a rude shock. The court validated its judgment on the basis of Mohammedan law on marriage, which says that a girl could marry a person of her choice if she has attained puberty.*
> 
> *In the present case, the Delhi High Court ruling has come over "elopement marriage" of a minor girl, who fled from her home to marry her paramour against her parent's wishes and happens to be a Muslim. The girl's marriage also comes under the purview of child marriage.*
> 
> The judgment of an Indian court over this issue, despite her parent pleading to declare the marriage null and void and treat it as a case of abduction, threatens to raise serious repercussions in several ways now.
> 
> First, the court has seemingly approved "elopement marriage" of a legal minor, which might open floodgates prompting minor children to elope and marry their lovers, deriding their parents' wishes. The ruling also threatens to create social chaos and rip apart India's fabled traditional ethos. In recent times, honor killings have become rampant in the wake of abrupt increase in "elopement marriages". Though, I am strongly against such honor killings, but the same is absolutely not true with majority of Indians.
> 
> Second, the court ruling is a tacit approval to child marriage citing Mohammedan law as a ruse. In India, child marriage is widely prevalent among Hindus, and is seldom found among Muslims. However, Indian laws strongly disapprove of child marriage, and social activists have been constantly waging a war against this. The court's verdict also brings into question the issue of child rights and the fundamental Right to Education. Apparently, the court deliberately ignored these vital factors while pronouncing its judgment.
> 
> Third, the court, while upholding women's rights, has appeared to be insensitive towards girl child and her rights. The judgment is solely based on the girl's physical puberty, and completely ignores her mental puberty. Instead of taking a holistic view, the court acted inhumanely and anti-girl child, which is surely not expected from the upholders and guardians of law.
> 
> *Double Standards of Muslim leaders/Organizations*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As expected, this bizarre and absurd judgment has been warmly welcomed by Muslim clerics and leaders. Maulana Anisur Rahman Qasmi of Patna-based Emarat-e-Shariah hailed the ruling and said that there is nothing wrong in it. Mufti Mohammed Mukarram Ahmed, the Shahi Imam of the Fatehpuri Masjid in Old Delhi, said that as per Muslim law a 15-year-old girl can marry. Prominent members of All India Muslim Personal Law Board (AIMPLB) Kamal Farooqui and Raheem Quraishi have welcomed the Delhi High Court ruling saying that the court did the right thing. Justifying the marriage of minor Muslim girl, Kamal Farroqui said that today kids are very mature, know a lot about sex and can make their own choices. Muslim organizations like All India Muslim Majlise Mushawarat have also hailed the verdict.
> 
> Much to chagrin, the AIMPLB has even gone to the extent of demanding an amendment to the Prohibition of Child Marriage Act to exempt Muslims from it. According to AIMPLB, marriage is one subject where the Sharia should be applicable under the Shariat Application Act. In demanding this, the AIMPLB is acting as though the issue of marriage is the be all and end all for Muslims and it is what concerns them the most. The AIMPLB is completely insensitive toward the rights of Muslim girls and their education and upbringing.
> 
> The fact is that most Muslim leaders are debauch as far as important issues of the community are concerned. These self-serving leaders and Muslim organizations like AIMPLB, AIMMM and others flagrantly practice double standards and mostly believe in the concept of "meeting, eating and shitting" (holding meetings and seminars, eating luncheons and shitting to prepare for the same routine next day), They tend to propagate retrogressive ideas for the community and strongly pitch for their implementation; as in the present case of the marriage of a minor Muslim girl.
> 
> 
> A glimpse into the personal lives of some these prominent Muslim leaders is enough to prove that they are downright progressive in their day-to-day lives and deeply abhor the implementation of retrogressive ideas or Shariah laws in their own families. You won't find a single Muslim leader who married off their children at the age of 15 years. But, see how shamelessly these leaders are supporting child marriage in the name of Shariah and supporting the Delhi High Court verdict.
> 
> Even reputed organizations like AIMPLB are doing a great disservice to the community in seeking the exemption of Muslims from the Prohibition of Child Marriage Act. People like Kamal Farooqui have only used AIMPLB to further their own selfish political agendas and join political parties. Farooqui is presently a member of Samajwadi Party. If AIMPLB can continue to accommodate people like Kamal Farooqui, then why not people like BJP leader Shahnawaz Hussain be also made member of AIMPLB.
> 
> *Islamic sects divided over marriage age*
> 
> There is a lot of contention on the permissible marriage age in Islam. According to some Islamic sects, Muslim marriage law permits marriage of minors. Shafi school of thought has declared that the age of 15 years should be taken as marriage age. However, other schools of Islamic thought are at variance with each other and do not give any specific age of marriage. But, most of them agree that the age of marriage can be different in different regions depending upon the age of puberty.
> 
> According to English Common Law, a male at the age of 14 and female at the age of 12 years were allowed to marry with their parents' consent. The English Marriage Act of 1753 abolished English Common Law but still permitted previously established marriage age. In 1927, the English legislature raised the marriage age to 16 years for the both sexes.
> 
> In the U.S., English Common law was initially followed, allowing the male of 14 and female of 12 to enter into a marriage contract. However, the law kept on changing continuously, and presently the marriage age for both sexes is different in different states of the United States.
> 
> In 1962, the UNO adopted a &#8216;Convention on Consent to Marriage, Minimum Age for Marriage and Registration of Marriages&#8217;. There are 55 countries which are parties to the Convention on Consent to Marriage, Minimum Age for Marriage, and Registration of Marriages, which requires them to specify a minimum marriage age by statute law, thus overriding customary, religious and tribal laws. The Article 2 of the resolution states that parties to the Convention shall take legislative action to specify a minimum age for marriage. No marriage shall be legally entered into by any person under this age, except where a competent authority has granted a dispensation as to age, for serious reasons, in the interest of the intending spouses. However, the states who have not fixed the marriage age, whether signatories or not, have legislated differently for age of marriage.
> 
> Different countries have formulated a lower bar for male and female to marry with consent of their parents. The Muslims living in these countries are bound to follow the coded marriage age. The age and other requirements vary between countries, but generally it is set at 18, although most jurisdictions allow marriage at slightly younger ages with parental and/or judicial approval, or in case of pregnancy. When the marriageable age under a law of a religious community is lower than that of the state ("country"), the state law prevails. However, some religious communities do not accept the supremacy of State law in this respect.
> 
> According to Wikipedia, here are the marriage age being currently practiced in some the Muslim countries around the world. Algeria: 21 for males and 18 for females, lower with judicial permission if necessity or benefit is established; Egypt: 18 for males and 18 for females, the age was raised in 2008 from 16 to 18 for females; Libya: 20, lower with judicial permission on grounds of benefit or necessity and with wali's agreement; Morocco: 18. (This is not always followed in rural areas and many judges do not uphold this law and let women younger than 18 marry.); Afghanistan: 18 for males and 16 for females, more than half of marriages involve females under 16; Azerbaijan: 18 for males, 17 for females. 17 or 16 correspondingly in special cases; Bangladesh: 21 for males and 18 for females, lunar calendar; penal sanctions for contracting under-age marriages, though such unions are not considered invalid; India: 21 for males and 18 for females. If any partner(s) engages in marriage at a younger age, (s)he can ask for the marriage to be declared void / annulled. A recent recommendation by the Law Commission aims to equalize the marriage age for males and females to 18, automatically declares marriages under 16 as "null and void", while marriages at the age of 16 or 17 are "voidable". In 2012, high court has declared that Muslim women can marry at 15; Indonesia: 19 for males and 16 for females, younger ages with parental consent; Iran: 18 for male, 16 for female; Iraq: 18, 15 with judicial permission if fitness, physical capacity and guardian's consent (or unreasonable objection on part of guardian) are established; Jordan: 16 for males and 15 for females, lunar calendar; court permission required for females under 18 to marry men older by 20 years or more; Tunisia: 20 for males and 17 for females, lower with judicial special permission for pressing reasons and on the basis of a clear interest for both spouses; Malaysia: 21, 18 with parental consent. Muslim girls under 16 can marry with the permission of shariah authorities, and some girls as young as 14 have been permitted to marry; Maldives: According to custom, the minimum age for marriage is 15; the Law on the Protection of the Rights of the Child discourages marriage before the age of 16; Pakistan: 18 for males, 16 for females; Palestinian territories: 16 for males and 15 for females, lunar calendar; and Saudi Arabia: None currently, legislation for age 18 is being considered.
> 
> With the given statistics, it is apparent that in most Muslim counties the permissible marriage age for girls is 18 years. In the Indian context, the legal marriage age for girls is also 18 years. The Delhi High Court judgment in the case of a 15-year-old Muslim girl is therefore mala fide, communally biased, anti-girl child, anti-development, anti-progress and anti-education. If India is still not a signatory to UNO &#8216;Convention on Consent to Marriage, Minimum Age for Marriage and Registration of Marriages&#8217;, then it is incumbent on the Government to immediately sign it without losing further time and legislate a minimum age of marriage for all the citizens of the country, which should be mandatory and binding on them irrespective of religion, language, caste and creed.
> 
> *Fallacy of Muslims*
> 
> The Holy Quran does not state a specific age as the age of marriage. Surah an-Nisa&#8217; 4:6 requires that when orphans reach the &#8220;age of marriage&#8221; or &#8220;a marriageable age&#8221; they can be tested for &#8220;sound judgment&#8221; or &#8220;maturity of mind.&#8221; This indicates that a marriageable age is linked to soundness of judgment and maturity of mind. The onset of puberty alone is no indication of sufficient maturity for marriage.
> 
> When it suits their convenience, Muslims, particularly Clerics and proponents of child marriage, expertly cite the marriage of Prophet Muhammad (SAW) to Aishah, whom he married at the age of nine, taking as the exemplary age of marriage for Muslims. But, after all why Muslims and the Mullahs simply ignore the fact that Prophet Mohammad&#8217;s (SAW) first marriage was to a businesswoman Khadija, a widow 15 years older than him? Apart from this, Prophet Muhammad&#8217;s (SAW) other wives included widows, divorcees and slaves.
> 
> Forget about marriage to widows and divorcees, in present times marriage to older girls is looked down upon by Muslims. After all, why is Prophet&#8217;s Sunnah being completely ignored in this context? Shouldn&#8217;t the Mullahs and Muslims also ponder over the issue of marriage with older girls, widows and divorcees, just in the same vein as they have welcomed Delhi HC verdict upholding the marriage of 15-year-od Muslim girl?
> 
> *Hazards of marrying girls below the age of 18*
> 
> Several studies have been carried out elaborating the harmful effects caused to girls marrying below the age of 18. Such marriages result in grave consequences, including denial of childhood and adolescence (the loss of childhood and adolescence, the forced sexual relations and the denial of freedom and personal development have profound psychosocial and emotional consequences on girls); denial of education (once married, girls tend not to go to school); health problems (these include premature pregnancies which cause higher rates of maternal and infant mortality and cause hormonal and physical changes which confuse the girl child&#8217;s body growth. Teenage girls are also more vulnerable to sexually-transmitted infections, including HIV); and, abuse (this is common in child marriages. Research in several countries found that women who marry before the age of 20 were more likely to report experiences of physical or sexual violence when they started living with their husbands).
> 
> *Why not implement Uniform Civil Code?*
> 
> Shiv Sena chief Bal Thackeray, whose views are mostly seen as communally biased and anti-Muslim, has rightly expressed concern over the recent Delhi High Court judgment allowing Muslim girls attaining puberty the right to get married. Thackeray said in a recent editorial in the party mouthpiece Saamna: &#8220;This is nothing but promoting &#8216;balika vadhus&#8216; (child brides) among the Muslims, while the same (child marriage) is illegal among the Hindus.&#8221; Thackeray elaborated saying that as per the Indian laws, no girl below the age of 18 and no boy below 21 are legally permitted to marry.
> 
> Firebrand Shiv Sena chief Bal Thackeray deserves praise for speaking out his mind on this absurd judgment and showing concerns and large heartedness on the issue of Muslim girls, who continue to remain subjugated under the male-dominated Muslim society.
> 
> If Indian Muslims are already following the law of the land in civil and criminal matters, then why shouldn&#8217;t they also follow Indian laws on matters of marriage, inheritance and rights of women? In fact, the Government of India should consider the process of implementing Uniform Civil Code taking into account vital issues related to Muslim Family Personal Law. The Government of India should make it mandatory on all the citizens of the country, irrespective of religion, caste, language and creed, to marry their girls at the age of 18 years.
> 
> Muslim organizations like AIMPLB should become more proactive, particularly on issues where Muslim women are being suppressed. Today, a majority of Muslim women are being deprived of their rightful share in their parent's properties, which strictly goes against the teachings of Islam. My late mother has herself been a victim of this parental and brotherly apathy. After all, what role has AIMPLB played so far except paying lip service and ultimately doing nothing. I find that Hinduization of Muslims is complete in India today. However, Islamization of Muslims is the need of the hour, both in letter and spirit. Or else, only Muslims will be held accountable for their own misfortune and backwardness.
> 
> [Danish Ahmad Khan is Founder-Editor of IndianMuslimObserver.com. He can be reached at indianmuslimobserver@gmail.com]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vsdoc

Sure they will die for Pakistan.

In Pakistan.

By Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## IZVINITE

Pakistanis are so brave that either they show the forcible conversion by giving it media coverage or abducting the minor hindu girl & forced her to get married to an coward/spineless Idiot.Why the Muslim leaders in this country have not the guts to condemned these atrocities against the negligible minority in Pakistan?


----------



## ajtr

[:::~Spartacus~:::];3293729 said:


> you are saying the girl ran away even then there is kidnapping, are you the one who is confused, indians now a days are claimnig that due to religious prejudice the hindu girls are being kidnapped and married so i say are hindus so exceptionally aryan race girls that people take special pleasure in kidnapping hindu girls and dieing to marry them?


yes there is kidnapping for the reason than man is not minor and his family is not minor and molvi is not minor that they dont know about the consequence of marrying off a minor girl.Its a case of kidnapping by deceit.


----------



## forcetrip

IZVINITE said:


> Pakistanis are so brave that either they show the forcible conversion by giving it media coverage or abducting the minor hindu girl & forced her to get married to an coward/spineless Idiot.Why the Muslim leaders in this country have not the guts to condemned these atrocities against the negligible minority in Pakistan?



Again you bring entire communities into this. Stop posting retarded analysis over what goes on in my country. Think before you speak and understand that when you can find hundreds that will agree its not a big deal you will find millions that will be ready to spit on the faces of these sub humans.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pk_baloch

to make the pakistan secular means to make the hindustan again ....


----------



## Matrixx

mastbalochi said:


> na na na na pakistan cannot be secular ,yes india can be islamic state in future



Now tell me who lives in world of lies & fiction


----------



## zip

If this is one off case then no comments if the guy who married (illegally) her serve his jail term .. If it occurs regularly then horrific


----------



## ajtr

Prerna has to go to pakistan earlier than envisaged..................


----------



## bronxbull

mastbalochi said:


> LAHORE: More than 100 Hindu pilgrims, who did not leave for India the previous day, have now crossed the Wagah Border and are claiming they will return to Pakistan, Express News reported on Saturday.
> 
> Just yesterday Hindu pilgrims, after protesting against immigration authorities and denying rumours of migration, had crossed the border into India.
> 
> *The pilgrims leaving today too denied migration rumours and stated they were just propaganda.*
> 
> *We live for Pakistan, we die for Pakistan, said one pilgrim, adding that these rumors were futher spoiling Pakistans image internationally.*
> 
> They reiterated that they would return after completing the pilgrimage.
> 
> Earlier, immigration authorities had stopped pilgrims from crossing the border in the wake of a rumour that they were migrating to India due to fears for their life and property in Pakistan.
> 
> Immigration authorities had initially informed the pilgrims that the interior ministrys decision would be given in the next 48 hours. However, after a four-hour long peaceful protest, the Hindu pilgrims were allowed to cross borders.
> 
> 100 more Hindu pilgrims cross Wagah Border  The Express Tribune


 

well rehman malik made them say this just to save the image,now he can say good riddance.

good thing they are in India now,they can breathe the fresh air again.


----------



## Manas

jinxeD_girl said:


> listen you ugly Dravidian Indian, I never trolled I am in full support of that Hindu girl who was kidnapped. But Dravoid ppl like u just don't stop ruining n flaming in every thread.



knuckle head you have no idea what Dravidian stands for ,do you ??


----------



## pk_baloch

Matrixx said:


> Now tell me who lives in world of lies & fiction



u people


----------



## notsuperstitious

[:::~Spartacus~:::];3293740 said:


> you should first put forth what rules and minority rights in pakistan is bugging you and stop BSing



If the indoctrination has left any room for humanity, then, and this will make your momin skin crawl, imagine you are a hindu father of a 12 year old girl in Pakistan and you will know ur answers.

If you fail in the humanity test, then I don't debate with programmed bots.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jinxeD_girl

Manas said:


> knuckle head you have no idea what Dravidian stands for ,do you ??



I know what Dravidian and the land of Dravidia i.e. India stands for.. google yourself in google images and thank Darwin and his theory of evolution. happy googling. I am out of this thread. Everyday we see a new thread on Pakistani Hindus just for the purpose of flaming and trolling.


----------



## forcetrip

jinxeD_girl said:


> I know what Dravidian and the land of Dravidia i.e. India stands for.. google yourself in google images and thank Darwin and his theory of evolution. happy googling. I am out of this thread. Everyday we see a new thread on Pakistani Hindus just for the purpose of flaming and trolling.



The best way to engage this type of propaganda is to shun it. Arguing the validity and causes is what makes us deviate into saying something unbelievably stupid. Accept its wrong and it shouldn't happen and move along. Haters only make them famous.


----------



## ajtr

*Islamic law does not sanction child marriage*

*Muslim personal law would be in conformity with the Koran in making 18 the age of marriage for girls*

*The recent Delhi High Court judgment upholding &#8212; on the basis of the &#8220;Mohammedan Law&#8221; &#8212; the right of a Muslim girl to contract marriage at the age of 15 may have shocked many.* But it would be unfair to fault the judges. *They could not have gone beyond existing laws to arrive at their verdict which is in effect based on Sec. 2(vii) of the Dissolution of Muslim Marriages Act, 1939 (DMMA). It says the marriage of a Muslim girl will stand dissolved when &#8220;she having been given in marriage by her father or other guardian before she attained the age of 15 years, repudiated the marriage before attaining the age of 18 years, provided that the marriage has not been consummated.&#8221;*

*In other words, this outdated law presumes that Muslim girls on reaching the age of 15 become legally informed and competent to enter into marital alliances on their own. And Islam is invoked to give legitimacy to such an indefensible supposition as can be seen from the manner in which the All India Muslim Personal Law Board welcomed the aforementioned ruling. Even the Delhi HC, to buttress its decree, cited judgments that have relied on Mulla's Principles of Mohammedan Law and Tyabji's Muslim Law. This brings us to the fundamental question: does Islam sanction child marriage?*

*Traditions citied by jurists*

It is well known that insofar as its legality is concerned, marriage in Islam is a written covenant between two individuals and as such both have to be adults to understand the responsibilities and intricacies of such an agreement. This prescript, that strikes at the root of the concept of child marriage, is supported by verse 4:6 of the Quran which equates the age of marriage (balaghun nikah) with the age of intellectual maturity (rushd), a stage that comes after the age of puberty. Yet traditions are cited by the jurists to justify child marriage as if to suggest the Prophet allowed what the Koran clearly did not encourage. For instance, Sunni law, without any Koranic or Prophetic basis, empowers the father, granting him the status of wali (guardian), to impose marriage on his minor children in their &#8220;best interests.&#8221;

*In fact, Sec. 2(vii) of the DMMA itself appears to be based on an archaic, sectarian law which states that the marriage contracted on behalf of a minor by any guardian other than the father and paternal grandfather can be revoked by the minor on attaining the age of puberty.* This doctrine, which also finds a mention in the Delhi HC ruling, is known as khiyar al-buloogh or, option of puberty. It is based on a report in Abu Dawood's hadess collection, wherein the Prophet is supposed to have given a minor girl the option to repudiate her marriage when she informed him that her father had married her off against her will. But a reading of this hadees shows that the girl in question was not a minor because the word used to describe her is bikran which means a grown-up, virgin. Also, there is no mention of puberty in the report and hence, the Prophet could not have advised her to wait until puberty to exercise her right to divorce.

Even if it is hypothetically assumed that bikran refers to a minor, the wordings of the Abu Dawood hadees clearly indicate that the Prophet had the marriage annulled immediately on knowing from the girl that her consent was not obtained. In a similar narrative mentioned in Sahih Bukhari, the Prophet annulled the marriage of Khansa'a bint-e-Khizaam when she complained to him that her father had forced her into a marriage which was not to her liking. The only inference that could be drawn from these reports is that child or forced marriage has no legal validity in Islam. This conclusion is supported by another hadees, found in both Sahih Bukhari and Sahih Muslim, in which the Prophet is quoted as saying, &#8220;An ayyim (a widow or divorcee) shall not be married till she gives her consent, and nor a bikr (a virgin) be married till her consent is sought.&#8221; Therefore, the concept of khiyar-al buloogh is bad in law as it is based on an erroneous premise.

*Child marriage in Islam is also justified on the basis of a hadees which claims that the Prophet married Hazrat Aisha when she was just six and consummated the marriage when she was nine. The authenticity of this report is doubtful for several reasons. First, the Prophet could not have gone against the Koran to marry a physically and intellectually immature child. Second, the age of Hazrat Aisha can be easily calculated from the age of her sister Hazrat Asma who was 10 years older than Hazrat Aisha. The author of the hadees collection. Mishkath, in his biography of narrators (Asma ur Rijal), writes that Hazrat Asma died in the year 73 Hijri at the age of 100, 10 or 12 days after the martyrdom of her son, Abdullah ibn Zubair. It is common knowledge that the Islamic calendar starts from the year of the Hijrah or the Prophet's migration from Mecca to Medina.*

*By deducting 73, the year of Hazrat Asma's death, from 100, her age at that time, we can easily conclude that she was 27 years old during Hijra.* This puts the age of Hazrat Aisha at 17 during the same period. As all biographers of the Prophet agree that he consummated his marriage with Hazrat Aisha in 2 Hijri it can be conclusively said that she was 19 at that time and not nine.

The foregoing scriptural evidence shows that there exists a strong case to delegitimise child marriages and fix 18 as the age of marriage for Muslim girls, thereby bringing Muslim personal law in conformity with the Koran and the teachings of the Prophet. This would prevent right-wing parties from exploiting controversial court judgments to time and again threaten the Muslims with a Uniform Civil Code.

(A. Faizur Rahman is the secretary general of the Islamic Forum for the promotion of Moderate Thought. He may be reached at faizz@rocketmail.com)


----------



## jinxeD_girl

forcetrip said:


> The best way to engage this type of propaganda is to shun it. Arguing the validity and causes is what makes us deviate. Accept its wrong and it shouldn't happen and move along. Haters only make them famous.



Yeah u r right!


----------



## Devil Soul

The HBS Guy said:


> There is probably nothing worse than being a non-Muslim, a woman, or a homosexual in an 'Islamic' country.


So true ... 
btw people sitting in glass houses should not throw stones @ others...
| Video | Thrashed by mob in Assam, woman MLA seeks Sonia's help | India Videos | - India Today
Teenage Indian Girl Beaten, Stripped and Burnt with Cigarettes by Mob- VIDEO | DesPardes.com | Breaking News|Latest News|India News |Pakistan News|Politics News |Bollywood News|Cinema News|Hollywood News|Cricket|Business News|Sports News|Health News|
Mangalore: Girls thrashed for partying, 4 arrested-IBN South News - IBNLive Mobile

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bronxbull

why not?

Let Owaisi migrate, i ll send him off in a red carpet.


----------



## Capt.Popeye

ajtr said:


> Prerna has to go to pakistan earlier than envisaged..................



Accha hai. 
Joanne d'Arc to the rescue. But it is a losing battle in the face of blatant and rife obscurantism.


----------



## ajtr

IZVINITE said:


> Pakistanis are so brave that either they show the forcible conversion by giving it media coverage or abducting the minor hindu girl & forced her to get married to an coward/spineless Idiot.Why the Muslim leaders in this country have not the guts to condemned these atrocities against the negligible minority in Pakistan?


Oh Pra ji plz be brave and save the indian hindu girls first from infanticide then from child marriage and then from the rapes and molestation on indian roads.

You are making the issu murkier just for throwing mud to satisfy ur ego.ur heart is not on the plight of girl be it hindu in i pakistan or be it muslim in india.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maler

[:::~Spartacus~:::];3293612 said:


> a girl who ran from home and married his lover and the media is trying to give it the colour of kidnapping, a kidnapped girl would never call her parents and talk about conversion by choice, 14 years is old enough, people do get mature at 14 years its no secret
> 
> rest should be investigated and rested if true to avoid more propaganda




Spartacus/Tarar, If she is presumably your sister (No insult intended) and ran with a hindu, would your reaction be the same ????????? I don't think you both can swallow an assumption only, would you!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ajtr

Capt.Popeye said:


> Accha hai.
> Joanne d'Arc to the rescue. But it is a losing battle in the face of blatant and rife obscurantism.


Prerna is not what you are thinking..................


----------



## FRANCIS

Well done Sparctus .
I agree with your views . Actually every hindu girl who is kidnapped and forcefully married to a muslim away from her home is justified .
Sparctus you are also in the same ranks as that bs hawaskhor muslim man .
I am not even a hindu but since i am a human i have to condemn this .

Tomorrow if this same thing happens with your little sister then i bet u wouldnt have defended the issue . Bloody loser !!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maler

[:::~Spartacus~:::];3293656 said:


> hindus arnt very exceptionally beautiful then the rest in pakistan that some awara will see, hey a hindu girl, kidnap her
> 
> idiotic statement



I don't think, its about beauty....... Its solely about hatred and janat by bringing kafir girl to Islam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ajtr

fateh71 said:


> If the indoctrination has left any room for humanity, then, and this will make your momin skin crawl, imagine you are a hindu father of a 12 year old girl in Pakistan and you will know ur answers.
> 
> If you fail in the humanity test, then I don't debate with programmed bots.


hey think about you are the father of teenage girl molested at in assam.Where was your humanity then?it comes out only for pakistanis only not for fellow indians.


Atleast its good that u feel for enemy .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Capt.Popeye

ajtr said:


> Prerna is not what you are thinking..................



No. I am not thinking. When there is so much madness around, there is little left to 'think' about.


----------



## forcetrip

FRANCIS said:


> Well done Sparctus .
> I agree with your views . Actually every hindu girl who is kidnapped and forcefully married to a muslim away from her home is justified .
> Sparctus you are also in the same ranks as that bs hawaskhor muslim man .
> I am not even a hindu but since i am a human i have to condemn this .
> 
> Tomorrow if this same thing happens with your little sister then i bet u wouldnt have defended the issue . Bloody loser !!


 
What would make you any better if you transmit your ill feelings for him towards an innocent child? Most of these problems happen because not enough people are thinking.


----------



## ajtr

Maler said:


> I don't think, its about beauty....... Its solely about hatred and janat by bringing kafir girl to Islam.


Indians and their islamophobia.


----------



## Manas

jinxeD_girl said:


> I know what Dravidian and the land of Dravidia i.e. India stands for.. google yourself in google images and thank Darwin and his theory of evolution. happy googling. I am out of this thread. Everyday we see a new thread on Pakistani Hindus just for the purpose of flaming and trolling.



With skin deep level of intellect you consider every indian as Dravidian while Dravidian is one speaks one of the language that's part of the Dravidian group of languages as his native tongue . I don't speak any Dravidian languages moron ,so 1'm not Dravidian.


----------



## Safriz

Another Rinkel Kumari thread


----------



## ajtr

Capt.Popeye said:


> No. I am not thinking. When there is so much madness around, there is little left to 'think' about.


There is no madness around only that its being created now.4 page over gonna go haywire now


----------



## jinxeD_girl

Manas said:


> With skin deep level of intellect you consider every indian as Dravidian while Dravidian is one speaks one of the language that's part of the Dravidian group of languages as his native tongue . I don't speak any Dravidian languages moron ,so 1'm not Dravidian.



genetically u r still Dravidian. Not much physical difference between the people of North India versus South India, same thing for me. Aren't you from Orissa? Oh my GOD... hahahahahahah! Orisssa!!!


----------



## ajtr

Safriz said:


> Another Rinkel Kumari thread


It was something different thread but fake outrageous people turned it into something else.for them neither rinkle matthers nor this girl.


----------



## Markx

forcetrip said:


> Again you bring entire communities into this. Stop posting retarded analysis over what goes on in my country. Think before you speak and understand that when you can find hundreds that will agree its not a big deal you will find millions that will be ready to spit on the faces of these sub humans.



Entire Communities are involved in this directly and indirectly. your terrorist protector government shows it always . Reduced Population of Non-muslims shows it. they are trapped in Valley of Wolves , Its very painful our Useless politician are busy in making india sickular and we can't do anything for them. 

Even they get refuse to travel to India due to fear of asylum. 

They have only two options

1. get killed 
2. get converted


It's matter of time , all non-Muslims population will vanish from pak in few decades


----------



## livingdead

Time for a 'minority girl kidnapped and converted to islam' sticky thread.


----------



## Safriz

ajtr said:


> It was something different thread but fake outrageous people turned it into something else.for them neither rinkle matthers nor this girl.



Its Hindus venting their spleen on a "Hindu girl" converting to Islam and at the shame time showing their hatred for Islam..


----------



## Manas

jinxeD_girl said:


> genetically u r still Dravidian. Not much physical difference between the people of North India versus South India, same thing for me. Aren't you from Orissa? Oh my GOD... hahahahahahah! Orisssa!!!



The term Dravidian has nothing to do with genetics .Now don't faint...what exactly you know about Odisha barring ur inability spell it correctly.


----------



## FRANCIS

Wonder how many such cases go unnoticed in Pakistan .
Geo cannot be present everywhere .


----------



## ajtr

To my hindu brothers from india who are showing outrage here on PDF..your Pakistani hindu sisters are calling for help to save them.Please pay the debt of their rakhi which you celebrated just weeks ago. go fight in pakistan and protect you hindu sisters from muslim monsters of pakistan.........................


----------



## Safriz

hinduguy said:


> Time for a 'minority girl kidnapped and converted to islam' sticky thread.



Also a sticky on " Butt hurt Hindus venting their spleen on Islam/Pakistan " Thread


----------



## livingdead

Safriz said:


> Also a sticky on " Butt hurt Hindus venting their spleen on Islam/Pakistan " Thread


Thats the whole pdf. You dont need a sticky for that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FRANCIS

Ajtr - I would like to take the role of iron man provided that u give me the suit .
100 % mission success rate under me


----------



## jinxeD_girl

Manas said:


> The term Dravidian has nothing to do with genetics .Now don't faint...what exactly you know about Odisha barring ur inability spell it correctly.



Nothing! I just googled Orissa People and that is what I got. is it the golden state of India?

https://www.google.com/search?um=1&....0.0.0.138.975.2j7.9.0...0.0...1c.yeGLq_i_3JY


----------



## ajtr

Safriz said:


> Its Hindus venting their spleen on a "Hindu girl" converting to Islam and at the shame time showing their hatred for Islam..


may be...but this was clear case kidnapping issue and inherent marriage law flaws.was going on track to address it before that thread got hijacked by fake outrage.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EagleEyes

vsdoc said:


> Sure they will die for Pakistan.
> 
> In Pakistan.
> 
> By Pakistan.



Enjoy the ban.

In PDF.

By Me, nice troll. 



Gigawatt said:


> So, its time for Pakistan to be a secular state and give them equality.



As a Islamic state, Pakistan respects all religions according to Islam. Those who don't respect, or treat them wrong are not among us. They should be charged by the state and by Islam.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## livingdead

ajtr said:


> To my hindu brothers from india who are showing outrage here on PDF..your Pakistani hindu sisters are calling for help to save them.Please pay the debt of their rakhi which you celebrated just weeks ago. go fight in pakistan and protect you hindu sisters from muslim monsters of pakistan.........................


You mean, hindu terror attack there?


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

Good for them.


----------



## Manas

ajtr said:


> To my hindu brothers from india who are showing outrage here on PDF..your Pakistani hindu sisters are calling for help to save them.Please pay the debt of their rakhi which you celebrated just weeks ago. go fight in pakistan and protect you hindu sisters from muslim monsters of pakistan.........................



What is our so called Indian sister ajtr doing in the enemy camp ??


----------



## mjnaushad

IZVINITE said:


> Atrocities on hindus in the lawless Pakistan are going on & PAK President want cordial relationship with India for a confidence building measure .It is just a hypocrisy



Why Is India a Hindu state? Why treatment of HINDU in Pakistan any business of SECULAR India?


----------



## DarkPrince

awww i love u guys 

n i love these kind of crazy threads


----------



## ajtr

FRANCIS said:


> Ajtr - I would like to take the role of iron man provided that u give me the suit .
> 100 % mission success rate under me


cha darpok hindu brother seeking help from muslim


----------



## livingdead

DarkPrince said:


> awww i love u guys
> 
> n i love these kind of crazy threads


You are welcome. 
People went crazy for some days in bd section when a few rohingyas died, suddenly everybody was looking at map trying to find out myanmar. lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

mastbalochi said:


> to make the pakistan secular means to make the hindustan again ....




Between two Pakistans in the world today, and two Indias, the world has been quite candid actually.


----------



## ajtr

Manas said:


> What is our so called Indian sister ajtr doing in the enemy camp ??


you guys were going gungho in rakshabandhan thread ...now go protect ur sisters.Prerna is already going aren't you coming .or you are just another coward hindu.


----------



## SQ8

Well, if anything.. this thread does prove an existing majority mentality prevalent among Pakistanis and Indians.
That Pakistan was built for the Muslims and hence Muslims belong there and Hindu's in Pakistan must cope with it.
That India was built for the Hindus and hence they all belong there and the rest must cope with it.. or in the case of Muslims.. move to Pakistan.


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

mjnaushad said:


> Why Is India a Hindu state? Why treatment of HINDU in Pakistan any business of SECULAR India?



If they end as refugees in India, yes its is India's business.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ajtr

hinduguy said:


> You mean, hindu terror attack there?


Its upto you to chose the path.After all you are the brother.


----------



## DarkPrince

hinduguy said:


> You are welcome.
> People went crazy for some days in bd section when a few rohingyas died, suddenly everybody was looking at map trying to find out myanmar. lol



we all have our own issues


----------



## FRANCIS

Actually i am a Christian sister .
But my offer is still open and waiting for a response .


----------



## shivajithesavior

Oscar said:


> Well, if anything.. this thread does prove an existing majority mentality prevalent among Pakistanis and Indians.
> That Pakistan was built for the Muslims and hence Muslims belong there and Hindu's in Pakistan must cope with it.
> That _*India was built for the Hindus *_and hence they all belong there and the rest must cope with it.. or in the case of Muslims.. move to Pakistan.



I beg to disagree
concept of india was not built on hate or religion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manas

ajtr said:


> you guys were going gungho in rakshabandhan thread ...now go protect ur sisters.Prerna is already going aren't you coming .or you are just another coward hindu.



Who is Prerna ?? You still didn't answer what is so called Indian sister ajtr doing in the enemy camp ?


----------



## ajtr

FRANCIS said:


> Actually i am a Christian sister .
> But my offer is still open and waiting for a response .


Why should i provide wepon to my own enemy????


----------



## notsuperstitious

ajtr said:


> hey think about you are the father of teenage girl molested at in assam.Where was your humanity then?it comes out only for pakistanis only not for fellow indians.
> 
> 
> Atleast its good that u feel for enemy .



You must be really thick to compare that illegal act in Assam that was shameful, where police took action, media went into overdrive and courts got involved NOT to justify but to stop that tragedy with this immoral and illegal act of abduction and rape of 12 year old girl being justified and made legal by pakistani judiciary overriding the pakistan law in the name of your religion.

But I know you are not thick, just an enthusiastic new convert.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Freakyfish

> Well, if anything.. this thread does prove an existing majority mentality prevalent among Pakistanis and Indians.
> That Pakistan was built for the Muslims and hence Muslims belong there and Hindu's in Pakistan must cope with it.
> That India was built for the Hindus and hence they all belong there and the rest must cope with it.. or in the case of Muslims.. move to Pakistan.
> 
> Source: http://www.defence.pk/forums/curren...u-families-migrate-india-3.html#ixzz23Et5T22C



THis is only true for Pakistan and seems to be a one sided affair.....u don't see Indian Muslims pleading or requesting to go back and stay permanently.

The two nation theory was broken the day Indian Muslim chose to stay and prosper. Pakistan had an identity crisis from the moment Jinnah died ,followed by a continuous rewriting of the value system by landlord run army and govt ,it has started manifesting just recently.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## livingdead

WebMaster said:


> As a Islamic state, Pakistan respects all religions according to Islam. Those who don't respect, or treat them wrong are not among us. They should be charged by the state and by Islam.



'islam is peaceful', 'islam respects all religion' are questionable statements, so are 'science/democracy/secularism is contained in islam. Mostly for believers rather than those who want to see the truth.

But an islamic state (or any theocratic state, hindu or even buddist) cannot have equal rights for minorities, even if the leaders have best intensions.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ajtr

Manas said:


> Who is Prerna ?? You still didn't answer what is so called Indian sister ajtr doing in the enemy camp ?


PRERANA | Inspiring people, since 1975

Indian brother manas whom he consider as hie enemy iare not indian sister ajtr's enemy.


----------



## Markx

Asim Aquil said:


> Zee news....
> 
> A more neutral view:
> 
> 
> 
> Dividing Lines | Andrew Marshall - Reporting from Asia on conflict, human rights and climate change
> 
> From a purely Islamic point of view, there is no acceptance nor any concept of forced conversion. There's no Muslimification process, you are either Muslim in the eyes of Allah or not, only.
> 
> The three cases in the news have already fallen flat in favor of free conversion not forced conversion. Three cases also do not make a trend.



Yes , there is No force conversion in islam 

it's just

like this ------) accept Islam with your "WISH" Otherwise be Ready to Get killed.


if Islam doesn't contain forced conversion then Why history of islam is Full of Conversion and Blood of non-Muslims ?


----------



## ajtr

fateh71 said:


> You must be really thick to compare that illegal act in Assam that was shameful, where police took action, media went into overdrive and courts got involved NOT to justify but to stop that tragedy with this immoral and illegal act of abduction and rape of 12 year old girl being justified and made legal by pakistani judiciary in the name of your religion.
> 
> But I know you are not thick, just an enthusiastic new convert.


being thick is the quality indian men possess not the women.


----------



## INDIC

mastbalochi said:


> to make the pakistan secular means to make the hindustan again ....



But many Pakistani claims IVC had always been different from rest of India even defining the difference with Skin color. Are your foundation this much weak that secularization will make you Hindustan.


----------



## FRANCIS

Cause i will bring peace into the region .
I will make people rehabiliate in their original land .
Just kidding bahot ho gaya drama .
Btw r u a Pakistani living in India ?? I mean now there is lots of them .


----------



## W.11

fateh71 said:


> If the indoctrination has left any room for humanity, then, and this will make your momin skin crawl, imagine you are a hindu father of a 12 year old girl in Pakistan and you will know ur answers.
> 
> If you fail in the humanity test, then I don't debate with programmed bots.



hello, can you again post any objected pakistan laws on minorities stop BSing


----------



## SQ8

shivajithesavior said:


> I beg to disagree
> *concept of india* was not built on hate or religion.


 
On the conceptual side, but have the people truly accepted that? 
On the social fabric level? That debate is one to have elsewhere.



Freakyfish said:


> THis is only true for Pakistan and seems to be a one sided affair.....u don't see Indian Muslims pleading or requesting to go back and stay permanently.
> 
> The two nation theory was broken the day Indian Muslim chose to stay and prosper. Pakistan had an identity crisis from the moment Jinnah died ,followed by a continuous rewriting of the* value system by landlord run army and govt ,it has started manifesting just recently*.



Fairly well summed up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Markx

ajtr said:


> being thick is the quality indian men possess not the women.



 this is what happens when people Don't have any answer. 

they get crazy and Play with words.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## notsuperstitious

ajtr said:


> being thick is the quality indian men possess not the women.



So a 12 year old hindu girl is abducted by a 25 year old man and a mulla gets them married, then he (constitutionally) rapes her and Pakistan court says well done the law can take a hike, a soul was harvested lets all go to heaven!

And here you are worried about Indian men and women, instead of your own.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ajtr

The amount of howl and outrage im seeing here on PDF then it sure hurts indian hindu men's ego a hindu girl/woman converting to muslim and marrying a muslim.Its impotent outrage from hindu men. otherwise they cant do anything except showing fake outrage on hindu girl kidnapping thread and fake love and protection of sisters on Rakshabandhan thread.......



fateh71 said:


> So a 12 year old hindu girl is abducted by a 25 year old man and a mulla gets them married, then he (constitutionally) rapes her and Pakistan court says well done the law can take a hike, a soul was harvested lets all go to heaven!
> 
> And here you are worried about Indian men and women, instead of your own.


Ah typical late -lateef indian arrives late on thread and then blame others.



Markx said:


> this is what happens when people Don't have any answer.
> 
> they get crazy and Play with words.


----------



## notsuperstitious

ajtr said:


> The amount of howl and outrage im seeing here on PDF then it sure hurts indian hindu men's ego a hindu girl/woman converting to muslim and marrying a muslim.Its impotent outrage from hindu men. otherwise they cant do anything except showing fake outrage on hindu girl kidnapping thread and fake love and protection of sisters on Rakshabandhan thread.......



Welcome to an online open forum. The concept is easier to grasp than flying angels, its a step down for you.


----------



## FRANCIS

Ajtr is a fake id of Aryan B.
Those kind of words match both the personalities .


----------



## livingdead

Oscar said:


> Well, if anything.. this thread does prove an existing majority mentality prevalent among Pakistanis and Indians.
> That Pakistan was built for the Muslims and hence Muslims belong there and Hindu's in Pakistan must cope with it.
> That India was built for the Hindus and hence they all belong there and the rest must cope with it.. or in the case of Muslims.. move to Pakistan.


India was not build for hindus, hindus happen to be majority. Pakistan was specifically made for muslims of the subcontinent.
We should give refuse to the minority in pakistan/bangladesh, be it hindu, christian, jews, parsis or ahmedis.
Especially when we give refuge to tibetans and even rohingyas.

My only worry is hindus may carry their hatred due to mistreatment. It happened during partition, uprooted people tend to turn rightwingers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ajtr

FRANCIS said:


> Ajtr is a fake id of Aryan B.
> Those kind of words match both the personalities .


So typical of an indian male...................


----------



## Vinod2070

Oscar said:


> On the conceptual side, but have the people truly accepted that?
> *On the social fabric level?* That debate is one to have elsewhere.


 
We do have our challenges. Many of them due to the geography we are in.

And then there is the burden of history, all of it not way into the past.

At the social fabric level it gets very complex due to a multitude of factors and will take a long time for things to reach where we want them.

Still doesn't mean that we are equivalent to some other states in our neighborhood.

We have practical challenges that we will overcome with time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FRANCIS

Aaha jab sacchai bolo to typical response ho jata hai .
Btw with your loose talk ajtr u have forced , remember forced us to respect u .
Carry on trolling


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

FRANCIS said:


> Ajtr is a fake id of Aryan B.
> Those kind of words match both the personalities .



You are giving too much credit to Aryan_B's cognitive capabilities.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ajtr

fateh71 said:


> Welcome to an online open forum. The concept is easier to grasp than flying angels, its a step down for you.


 Flying angels you look for in forums.im firmly rooted into ground .thats more like to be in touch with the nonsense floated around by indian men. sadakchaap like you are daily browbeaten by the activists daily.



FRANCIS said:


> Aaha jab sacchai bolo to typical response ho jata hai .
> Btw with your loose talk ajtr u have forced , remember forced us to respect u .
> Carry on trolling


Wah re sachchai ke mahatman (where is bowing icon)


----------



## livingdead

Syama Ayas said:


> You are giving too much credit to Aryan_B's cognitive capabilities.


Aryan B, lol. I miss him. He was particularly nasty to arabs, not much to Indians. ( I mean as much as you expect, not more)


----------



## bronxbull

India was made for Non-Muslims and Pakistan was made for Muslims.

So it is better for the others to move if the conditions are difficult.But they are welcome to live in India and we can assure nobody ll dare to do such a thing like kidnapping girls and all.

What third grade behaviour is that? It is worse than Love Jihad,that too minor girls,basically kids and there are courts which say a 13 year old girl can run away with a guy.

I wonder which hindu ll dare to live in a such a society.


----------



## Joe Shearer

I have to say that I was disappointed with ajtr's very strange position on this. As if we have to measure and compute outrage and keep proportions of outrage at incidents in India and incidents in Pakistan strictly balanced.


----------



## Stealth

bronxbull said:


> India was made for Non-Muslims and Pakistan was made for Muslims.
> 
> So it is better for the others to move if the conditions are difficult.But they are welcome to live in India and we can* assure nobody ll dare to do such a thing like kidnapping girls and all.*
> 
> What third grade behaviour is that? It is worse than Love Jihad,that too minor girls,basically kids and there are courts which say a 13 year old girl can run away with a guy.
> 
> I wonder which hindu ll dare to live in a such a society.



Show your knowledge about your nation!

LOL where as Dehli on the TOP where raped is common. Read your own news sources regarding this and you're assure others lol.


----------



## Maler

ajtr said:


> Indians and their islamophobia.




ajtr, I live in city with 70% muslim population in Indian Punjab. We never faced any medium/major religious clash except 2-3 minor incidents with no physical injury to any one in last 100 years. I have more Muslim friends than hindu/sikh friends. I myself is a sikh. There were 7 muslim engineers/techs in my service operations team, selected by solely myself, out 16 total in an Indian (hindu) state of Himachal Pradesh. So don't give your sh** or "Islamophobic" fatwa on me!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## INDIC

--deleted--


----------



## bronxbull

Rape ll u get u upto capital punishment,the laws are there to punish rapists.

You think this is the same as rape,it is worse than rape.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

bronxbull said:


> *India was made for Non-Muslims* and Pakistan was made for Muslims.
> 
> So it is better for the others to move if the conditions are difficult.But they are welcome to live in India and we can assure nobody ll dare to do such a thing like kidnapping girls and all.
> 
> What third grade behaviour is that? It is worse than Love Jihad,that too minor girls,basically kids and there are courts which say a 13 year old girl can run away with a guy.
> 
> I wonder which hindu ll dare to live in a such a society.



Your countryman just said otherwise..
and here is the example of the "social disconnect" from the concept that I just mentioned.
You think all Muslims belong in Pakistan, your countrymen think otherwise. 
Infact, you are echoing the sentiment expressed by many extremists here in Pakistan... So the Idea of Hindu India would not be wrongly prescribed in textbooks if the authors quoted you?
The only difference is that our press has greater exposure so our issues are highlighted better.

All in all, India is a much bigger place. Where there may be stories of persecution , there are many other opposing success stories that balance it out. Be it from any religion, caste or creed.
Pakistan no longer has the social fabric to sustain such success stories, nor a cohesive nationhood to promote them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vinod2070

Oscar said:


> Your countryman just said otherwise..
> and here is the example of the "social disconnect" from the concept that I just mentioned.
> *You think all Muslims belong in Pakistan*, your countrymen think otherwise.
> Infact, you are echoing the sentiment expressed by many extremists here in Pakistan... So the Idea of Hindu India would not be wrongly prescribed in textbooks if the authors quoted you?
> The only difference is that our press has greater exposure so our issues are highlighted better.
> 
> All in all, India is a much bigger place. Where there may be stories of persecution , there are many other opposing success stories that balance it out. Be it from any religion, caste or creed.
> Pakistan no longer has the social fabric to sustain such success stories, nor a cohesive nationhood to promote them.



Actually, this was the premise of the TNT.

And because Pakistan came into being, it is not wrong for a section of Indians to think that way.

Our official position was and remains that India has chosen to be secular, providing equal opportunities to all without regard to their faith or creed.

The division of country on the basis of Islam does pose a problem. You are indulging in circular thinking. Putting the cart before the horse.

If there had been no partition in the name of Islam, India would be home to all with no questions asked.

By dividing the country, Muslims forfeited the right to India. At least those who supported the TNT.

More, TNT when extrapolated proves much more to the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maler

Rafi said:


> Forget it Asim to an indian, any contention other than that we are bloodthirsty people ready to convert a Hindu girl before breakfast is unacceptable, their prejudice will not allow them to do so.




Rafi do you really think, in country where a religious maniac threatened to kill children of a judge openly and got acquitted, 17 year old girl will reach to supreme court and media (When she was still in kidnappers possession) to tell that she was converted forcibly. Sindh, where claimed to 16%-17% hindu population, a single case of vice-versa (a Muslim girl converted to Hinduism) is happened in recent times and lived happily with police protection, as love is blind and did not see cast, creed or religion...........name a single case..................


----------



## ajtr

Joe Shearer said:


> I have to say that I was disappointed with ajtr's very strange position on this. As if we have to measure and compute outrage and keep proportions of outrage at incidents in India and incidents in Pakistan strictly balanced.


What you expect me to do???I had three similar cases nicely laid out marriage of 3 minors one in india, one in pakistan and the kidnapping an conversion of the minor hindu girl.when i was coming from the top to bottom of pyramid in illegality of it what people were more interested in throwing mud by showing outrage which i call is fake truly fake one.And as you say i do have inherent different positions then sure i do atleast in this thread.coz no outrage can be measured against a fake one.you want to scale it up then limit yourself to first 4 pages of this thread.

how will you analyze it a hindu only problem. a hindu minority problem. when there is precedence of LHC validating 12 yr muslim girls marriage and indian court validating 15 yrs old muslim girl.Or yo will just look it as kidnapping issue? or you will just look it as forceful conversion issue?won

Wont you try to dug up the roots and look it as only girl child marriage issue or you want it just as hindu only issue when this issue effect the girl child of any religion be it muslim hindu or christian etc......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhairava

hinduguy said:


> It will be shameful for us even if razakars leave. We claim to be a secular democracy, we are not a hindu democracy.



Go ask Owaisi if he believes in secularism or even tolerance. He doesn't and people who are aware of how things happen in his backyard - the old city - will know that. No need to be tolerant to the intolerant. 

Dude frankly you are high on the utopia weed. Things in India might look all rosy and idealistic sitting in UK, but no.

The Razakar thugs for example must be dumped into the bay of bengal at the first given opportunity.,

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saifullah Sani

I have many Hindu and Christian friends in Pakistan and they don't have these kind of problems. But I can't say this for Muslims and Christians of India


----------



## bronxbull

Dude,Telegana has to happen thats all.

If Telengana happens, Razakars ll get fried on the streets of hyderabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Damadji

*Pakistan: 14-yr-old Hindu girl forced to marry Muslim boy, embrace Islam
*









Islamabad: The teenage Hindu girl in Pakistan who was kidnapped two days ago from Sindh has converted to Islam and married a Muslim boy, say media reports.

However, the girl's family claims she was coerced into doing it. Fourteen years old Manisha Kumari called up her parents and informed them about her new religion and marital status. 

The kidnapping of the girl from Jacobabad and the abduction of 11 Hindu traders from Balochistan and Sindh provinces over the past few months has added to the community's concerns.


Pakistan: 14-yr-old Hindu girl forced to marry Muslim boy, embrace Islam - daily.bhaskar.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhairava

bronxbull said:


> Dude,Telegana has to happen thats all.
> 
> If Telengana happens, Razakars ll get fried on the streets of hyderabad.



The reason why MIM is opposed to Telengana. They know their history with the people of Telengana.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bronxbull

I have seen Asaduddin Owaisi crying in the parliament that they ll fry them to death if Hyderabad goes to Telegana and thats why he is begging Jagan these days, He should be the next target.

If we have BJP in Karnataka,Telengana & MP & Chattisgarh. Kerala ll take time and if Telengana gets formed,the rest of Andhra ll be a fight between TDP & Jagan,Congress ll be a no show and if Amma is in TN.

Thats all we need.Then we ll see how they talk.

Congress knows they ll be in power only if Andhra and Kerala give them full votes,else they are gone.

Thats why they are looting like crazy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

*Pak Hindus not seeking asylum, claims leader of fresh batch*
*
Attari, Aug 11, 2012 (PTI)*
*As a fresh batch of 100 more Hindus crossed over from Pakistan here today, the leader of the group today claimed that they were not seeking asylum in India.*

With tension writ large on their faces, the group arrived in India, a day after about 115 Hindus walked across the frontier amid reports of exodus of the minority community from Sindh province following kidnapping of a Hindu girl there.

Group leader Rajesh dismissed claims that Pakistan authorities were forcing them to give an undertaking that they would not seek asylum from Indian Government and would return to Pakistan within a period of 33 days.
*
"It would be wrong to say that Hindus or Hindu families who have crossed over to India were no more willing to go back to Pakistan," Singh said, adding that they would surely return to Pakistan and Sindh province.*

_"The Hindus from Pakistan have come to India to pay obeisance in the Hindu historic temples located in Amritsar, Indore, Haridwar, Rishikesh and Delhi but not for asylum," he said, while dismissing as "rumours" reports of exodus of Hindus._

*"In fact, none of the Pakistan-based Hindu families could afford to live in India while leaving their ancestral houses and set up behind in Pakistan," he said.*

However, a member, speaking on condition of anonymity, said that before crossing over to India, each member of delegation was forced to give an undertaking to Pakistan authorities that they would not seek asylum from Indian Government.

Another member Bishan Das said that if Pakistan based Hindus get an opportunity for immigrating to India, they would never lose the chance.

"If Indian government throws open the doors for Pakistan based Hindus, they would flock to India," he said, adding that they felt life would be much easier here especially when they have to marry their children. 

Gobind Mal, also a Pakistani Hindu, said that most of the Pakistan-based rich business families already have settlements in Mumbai and Dubai. "As far as middle class was concerned, they are still struggling hard to survive due to one reason or another."Group member Aman alleged that Hindu girls were being targeted by fundamentalists who kidnap them and get them married after conversion.

Hindu pilgrim Jetha Nand, resident of Kot Ghulam, in Mirpur Khas district said that Pakistani government provided protection to Hindus but it was not adequate.A young pilgrim from Balochistan, Krishan Chand, said he was not in a position to live in India since his parents were in Pakistan.

Anup Kumar, head of the group that arrived yestrday, had alleged that that Hindu families were not safe in Pakistan, since kidnapping of young Hindu girls and brides by fundamentalists at gunpoint had become a routine affair.

"There is no law and order in Sindh province and the government is watching the activities of fundamentalists as a mute spectator," he had alleged.

He did not rule out the possibility that majority of the members of the delegation would never like to go back to Pakistan in the prevailing circumstances.

Pak Hindus not seeking asylum, claims leader of fresh batch

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## IZVINITE

Achha Hai


----------



## Safriz

Some Sindhi hindus are behaving weird as they always been....
Many of them have links to RAW and must be kept under scrutiny....


----------



## Safriz

Some Sindhi hindus are behaving weird as they always been....
Many of them have links to RAW and must be kept under scrutiny....


----------



## MilSpec

Windjammer said:


> *Pak Hindus not seeking asylum, claims leader of fresh batch*
> *
> Attari, Aug 11, 2012 (PTI)*
> *As a fresh batch of 100 more Hindus crossed over from Pakistan here today, the leader of the group today claimed that they were not seeking asylum in India.*
> 
> With tension writ large on their faces, the group arrived in India, a day after about 115 Hindus walked across the frontier amid reports of exodus of the minority community from Sindh province following kidnapping of a Hindu girl there.
> 
> Group leader Rajesh dismissed claims that Pakistan authorities were forcing them to give an undertaking that they would not seek asylum from Indian Government and would return to Pakistan within a period of 33 days.
> *
> "It would be wrong to say that Hindus or Hindu families who have crossed over to India were no more willing to go back to Pakistan," Singh said, adding that they would surely return to Pakistan and Sindh province.*
> 
> _"The Hindus from Pakistan have come to India to pay obeisance in the Hindu historic temples located in Amritsar, Indore, Haridwar, Rishikesh and Delhi but not for asylum," he said, while dismissing as "rumours" reports of exodus of Hindus._
> 
> *"In fact, none of the Pakistan-based Hindu families could afford to live in India while leaving their ancestral houses and set up behind in Pakistan," he said.*
> 
> However, a member, speaking on condition of anonymity, said that before crossing over to India, each member of delegation was forced to give an undertaking to Pakistan authorities that they would not seek asylum from Indian Government.
> 
> Another member Bishan Das said that if Pakistan based Hindus get an opportunity for immigrating to India, they would never lose the chance.
> 
> "If Indian government throws open the doors for Pakistan based Hindus, they would flock to India," he said, adding that they felt life would be much easier here especially when they have to marry their children.
> 
> Gobind Mal, also a Pakistani Hindu, said that most of the Pakistan-based rich business families already have settlements in Mumbai and Dubai. "As far as middle class was concerned, they are still struggling hard to survive due to one reason or another."Group member Aman alleged that Hindu girls were being targeted by fundamentalists who kidnap them and get them married after conversion.
> 
> Hindu pilgrim Jetha Nand, resident of Kot Ghulam, in Mirpur Khas district said that Pakistani government provided protection to Hindus but it was not adequate.A young pilgrim from Balochistan, Krishan Chand, said he was not in a position to live in India since his parents were in Pakistan.
> 
> Anup Kumar, head of the group that arrived yestrday, had alleged that that Hindu families were not safe in Pakistan, since kidnapping of young Hindu girls and brides by fundamentalists at gunpoint had become a routine affair.
> 
> "There is no law and order in Sindh province and the government is watching the activities of fundamentalists as a mute spectator," he had alleged.
> 
> He did not rule out the possibility that majority of the members of the delegation would never like to go back to Pakistan in the prevailing circumstances.
> 
> 
> 
> Pak Hindus not seeking asylum, claims leader of fresh batch




still looks like a exodus,



Safriz said:


> Some Sindhi hindus are behaving weird as they always been....
> Many of them have links to RAW and must be kept under scrutiny....



"behaving weird as they always been" OK, that explains it, then it is fair to kidnap thier daughters, burn their shops, harass them, and finally when they give up and want to leave claim that they are RAW agents.


Any one who has a problem with PAK must be a raw agents, Hindus, Balochs, Ahmeddias, TTP, Shia's.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## joekrish

[:::~Spartacus~:::];3293691 said:


> good, i think looking too much in pakistan and avoiding where your country stand is the mind set you need to change you should look in your country's problem and try to embrace it instead of drumming about shupar powar future shining india



An advice coming from an ugly soul like yours is saddening. It is not the question of your country or mine the mere fact is you supporting a child marriage is what troubles me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

sandy_3126 said:


> still looks like a exodus,



It's a beggar's belief, agreed there is some violence taking place in Sindh province, but how many Hindus were actually killed in the process, in Sindh or for that matter anywhere else in Pakistan....... are the real victims indulging in any form of exodus. 
Indian mission issuing so many visas out of the blue is also playing the culprit hence it's come under scrutiny.


----------



## joekrish

Saifullah Sani said:


> I have many Hindu and Christian friends in Pakistan and they don't have these kind of problems. But I can't say this for Muslims and Christians of India



Yup! Everybody on the internet has rare friends, I too have some Pakistani friends aaround my place in chennai and They don't have any problems at all in fact they were just telling me how things are different in their country.


----------



## oFFbEAT

Windjammer said:


> It's a beggar's belief, agreed there is some violence taking place in Sindh province, but *how many Hindus did actually killed in the process*.... in Sindh or for that matter anywhere else in Pakistan....... are the real victims indulging in any form of exodus.
> Indian mission issuing so many visas out of the blue is also playing the culprit hence it's come under scrutiny.



There are not many Hindus left to be killed....

In 1951, Hindus constituted 22 percentage of the Pakistani population......*today, the share of Hindus are down to 1.7 percent........*

Only 26 out of the 428 temples are functional now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Paan Singh

> However, a member, speaking on condition of anonymity, said that before crossing over to India, each member of delegation was forced to give an undertaking to Pakistan authorities that they would not seek asylum from Indian Government.
> 
> Another member Bishan Das said that if Pakistan based Hindus get an opportunity for immigrating to India, they would never lose the chance.
> 
> "If Indian government throws open the doors for Pakistan based Hindus, they would flock to India," he said, adding that they felt life would be much easier here especially when they have to marry their children.
> 
> Gobind Mal, also a Pakistani Hindu, said that most of the Pakistan-based rich business families already have settlements in Mumbai and Dubai. "As far as middle class was concerned, they are still struggling hard to survive due to one reason or another."Group member Aman alleged that Hindu girls were being targeted by fundamentalists who kidnap them and get them married after conversion.
> 
> Source: http://www.defence.pk/forums/curren...-hindus-not-seeking-asylum.html#ixzz23GCWHThM



This says all

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KingMamba

oFFbEAT said:


> There are not many Hindus left to be killed....
> 
> In 1951, Hindus constituted 22 percentage of the Pakistani population......*today, the share of Hindus are down to 1.7 percent........*
> 
> Only 26 out of the 428 temples are functional now.



Most of the Hindus were in East Pakistan.


----------



## Safriz

Windjammer said:


> It's a beggar's belief, agreed there is some violence taking place in Sindh province, but how many Hindus were actually killed in the process, in Sindh or for that matter anywhere else in Pakistan....... are the real victims indulging in any form of exodus.
> Indian mission issuing so many visas out of the blue is also playing the culprit hence it's come under scrutiny.



Sindhi Hindus have always been jumping ships and that's a fact...To add insult to injury Hindu hoard across the border is always too concerned about them but wont give nationality...Unlike Pakistan..Muslims of Pakistan also show concern and brotherhood towards Indian Muslims...and..If Indian Muslims migrate to Pakistan they get nationality and get settled and aren't left on streets.

So there you go the fault is also in two faced nature of India......They lure Hindus into India and then leave them on the streets and many fall into RAW's hands promising them various things for settlement.


----------



## jbond197

Why did Pakistani govt forced them to sign undertaking that they are not going to seek asylum in India?

For what?? For letting their girls to be kidnapped by mullahs!! They can not protect them but come running first to force them to sign stupid undertakings!! 

Anyways, nothing is worth more than one's life.. I am sure no one will worry about any undertakings like these..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## INDIC

Safriz said:


> Sindhi Hindus have always been jumping ships and that's a fact...To add insult to injury Hindu hoard across the border is always too concerned about them but wont give nationality...Unlike Pakistan..*Muslims of Pakistan also show concern and brotherhood towards Indian Muslims...and..If Indian Muslims migrate to Pakistan they get nationality and get settled and aren't left on streets.*



After what you did to Biharis, I want to laugh at your bullshit claim.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

Gigawatt said:


> After what you did to Biharis, I want to laugh at your bullshit claim.



Many of them live in Karachi.


----------



## INDIC

Areesh said:


> Many of them live in Karachi.



Remaining of them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Gigawatt said:


> Remaining of them.



A huge number of them live in Karachi.


----------



## masoomchichora

zaban andar karo warna kat dunga


----------



## INDIC

Areesh said:


> A huge number of them live in Karachi.



This is three months old news. Safriz was making a very false claim.
Biharis: Bangladesh's forgotten community | Radio Netherlands Worldwide

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

Areesh said:


> A huge number of them live in Karachi.



He is talking about the Bihari Pakistanis left in Bangladesh.. They moved places for Pakistan and Pakistan ditched them..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Paan Singh

We won one more bronze

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## oFFbEAT

Paan Singh said:


> This says all



LOL....the portion of the article the OP didn't highlight actually says it all.....
He probably thought, people will only read the highlighted parts...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

jbond197 said:


> He is talking about the Bihari Pakistanis left in Bangladesh.. They moved places for Pakistan and Pakistan ditched them..



Airlifting refugees isnt and was never financially feasible for Pakistan..Thats why Bihari issue..
But those who made their way to Pakistan found a new home....
Unlike the India lured Hindus who were left to rot on the streets and being used as an advertisement tool for India and political defamation of Pakistan


----------



## Areesh

Gigawatt said:


> This is three months old news. Safriz was making a very false claim.
> Biharis: Bangladesh's forgotten community | Radio Netherlands Worldwide


 


jbond197 said:


> He is talking about the Bihari Pakistanis left in Bangladesh.. They moved places for Pakistan and Pakistan ditched them..



Still a lot of them live in Pakistan. Many of them came after 1971 too. Those who made to Pakistan are accepted by Pakistan.


----------



## INDIC

Safriz said:


> Airlifting refugees isnt and was never financially feasible for Pakistan..Thats why Bihari issue..
> But those who made their way to Pakistan found a new home....
> Unlike the India lured Hindus who were left to rot on the streets and being used as an advertisement tool for India and political defamation of Pakistan



Airlifting or Sindhis never wanted them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

jbond197 said:


> Why did Pakistani govt forced them to sign undertaking that they are not going to seek asylum in India?
> 
> For what?? For letting their girls to be *kidnapped by mullahs*!! They can not protect them but come running first to force them to sign stupid undertakings!!
> 
> Anyways, nothing is worth more than one's life.. I am sure no one will worry about any undertakings like these..





Laughing at your stupidity...
How do you know the girl's lover is a Mullah? as in Graduate of a Mudrissah or islamic college/University..


----------



## INDIC

Areesh said:


> Still a lot of them live in Pakistan. Many of them came after 1971 too. Those who made to Pakistan are accepted by Pakistan.



Look at their population in Bangladesh, its a huge number. You can't simply brush off the things.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Gigawatt said:


> Look at their population in Bangladesh, its a huge number. You can't simply brush off the things.



We didn't kick out the ones living in Pakistan. Period.


----------



## Safriz

Gigawatt said:


> Look at their population in Bangladesh, its a huge number. You can't simply brush off the things.



No its no more than 200,000 which is still a lot to be airlifted all the way from Bangladesh..
Not even the richest countries of the world can do such thing......The bigotry was from Bangladeshi muslims,who rejected anybody who didnt speak Bengali..That was racist of them...
Compared to many hundred thousands who came after 1971 and later...
Many Gujrati Muslims made their way to Pakistan after Gujrat riots by Hindus and were accepted..
So there you go..If Pakistan supports muslims of India it does it with open arms..
Same goes for Kashmiri Muslims..My neighbor was a Jammu Muslim and was living peacefully in the northern town of Pakistan,without trouble and had a good business too... 
Unlike you hindus who are two faced,all talk no action...


----------



## jbond197

Safriz said:


> Laughing at your stupidity...
> How do you know the girl's lover is a Mullah? as in Graduate of a Mudrissah or islamic college/University..



I will not laugh at your stupidity as it is expected but do let me know how do you know that kidnapping was not planned by mullahs..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

Areesh said:


> We didn't kick out the ones living in Pakistan. Period.



I agree but isn't Safriz is making false claim we won't stop anyone and left them on streets when Pakistan abandoned them in the refugee camps of the size of football field.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bronxbull

Oscar said:


> Your countryman just said otherwise..
> and here is the example of the "social disconnect" from the concept that I just mentioned.
> You think all Muslims belong in Pakistan, your countrymen think otherwise.
> Infact, you are echoing the sentiment expressed by many extremists here in Pakistan... So the Idea of Hindu India would not be wrongly prescribed in textbooks if the authors quoted you?
> The only difference is that our press has greater exposure so our issues are highlighted better.
> 
> All in all, India is a much bigger place. Where there may be stories of persecution , there are many other opposing success stories that balance it out. Be it from any religion, caste or creed.
> Pakistan no longer has the social fabric to sustain such success stories, nor a cohesive nationhood to promote them.


 
To be frank,i have muslim friends.

Educated,Intelligent ones.

But it is a policy or a simple code of conduct that i dont hit on his sisters,or for that matter fall in love let us say and they dont do the same with mine.

There is no rule and if one nice guy happened to like my cousin,i might just be okay,well i dont know.

And it is the same with his sisters and mine too,it is just an unsaid rule.

If life was as ideal as this,it is alright.

But lot of politics get filled in,

The policies of the congress and all the dirty stuff that happens doesn't let us be.

But to be honest,it would have made sense for muslims to move to the muslim majority countries of pakistan,east and west.

It is too dirty otherwise in here.


----------



## Shivani Malhotra

All those hindus who are coming back to India was infiltrated by RAW and the sole reason is to defame the land of pure. Group leader Rajesh is saying right, hindus in Pakistan is prospering and they are not at all ready to leave Pakistan.Windjammer Sir many thanks for showing the truth.


----------



## Safriz

Pak Hindu families in India shuttle from footpath to relief camps to temporary shelters
Read this...Those who went to india are still illegal..many are on streets


----------



## INDIC

Safriz said:


> No its no more than 200,000 which is still a lot to be airlifted all the way from Bangladesh..
> Not even the richest countries of the world can do such thing......The bigotry was from Bangladeshi muslims,who rejected anybody who didnt speak Bengali..That was racist of them...
> Compared to many hundred thousands who came after 1971 and later...
> Many Gujrati Muslims made their way to Pakistan after Gujrat riots by Hindus and were accepted..
> So there you go..If Pakistan supports muslims of India it does it with open arms..
> Same goes for Kashmiri Muslims..My neighbor was a Jammu Muslim and was living peacefully in the northern town of Pakistan,without trouble and had a good business too...
> Unlike you hindus who are two faced,all talk no action...



Airlifting is just an excuse, reason is competing for jobs with them and more votes for MQM.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Gigawatt said:


> I agree but isn't Safriz is making false claim we won't stop anyone and left them on streets when Pakistan abandoned them in the refugee camps of the size of football field.



Even today if some Bihari would come to Pakistan from BD for permanent residence we won't kick him back to BD. Safriz is right.


----------



## Safriz

Gigawatt said:


> Airlifting is just an excuse, reason is competing for jobs with them and more votes for MQM.



Asking Pakistan to accomodate 200,000..
But the "Shupa powah" cannot accommodate 135 families..
Read this..
No country for Pakistani Hindus - Yahoo! News India


----------



## Manas

> Pak Hindus not seeking asylum, claims leader of fresh batch



Yaaaaaaaaaaa, watch it out !!!

[video]http://indiatoday.intoday.in/video/pakistani-hindus-arrive-india-with-horror-tales/1/212851.html[/video]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

Manas said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaa, watch it out !!!
> 
> [video]http://indiatoday.intoday.in/video/pakistani-hindus-arrive-india-with-horror-tales/1/212851.html[/video]



Lol..
I can only laugh at your stupidity..Probably you dont know urdu/Hindi
None ofthem says they had been persecuted by muslims..all are complaining about general conditions in Pakistan which are bad for all....
Lets see how many of them actually get asylum...None will..
There are previous stories of failed hindu asylum seekers


----------



## jbond197

Safriz said:


> Pak Hindu families in India shuttle from footpath to relief camps to temporary shelters
> Read this...Those who went to india are still illegal..many are on streets



Things are changing slowly.. I am sure hindutva forces will help them in their ordeals.. 

Over 7,000 Pakistani Hindus cleared for Indian citizenship - India - DNA

But still Pakistani Hindus seek safety in India..
Pakistani Hindus seek safety in India | DAWN.COM

Because they see at least a hope in India where as in Pakistan they are hopeless and sitting ducks.. God knows when one can get kidnapped for ransom, for conversion.. Living in relief camps is much safer option compared to getting kidnapped every now and then by the mindless people..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## INDIC

Safriz said:


> Asking Pakistan to accomodate 200,000..
> But the "Shupa powah" cannot accommodate 135 families..
> Read this..
> No country for Pakistani Hindus - Yahoo! News India



Only difference they have public support in India but Stranded Biharis have little(mainly Muhajirs) public support in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Icarus

It was quite evident because the GoI would not have provided so many visas to asylum seekers, the hindus too had already said that they were going to India for 'Yatra' and not for any other purpose.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Gigawatt said:


> Only difference they have public support in India but Stranded Biharis have little(mainly Muhajirs) public support in Pakistan.



Public support couldn't get them legal status. While Biharis who came to Pakistan after 1971 got legal status within no time and are living in significant numbers in Karachi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

And in Pakistan Refugees from where ever are well treated compared to even Australia..
Look at what australia does to refugees..
Locks them in an island in the middle of ocean..

http://www.nytimes.com/2009/11/05/world/asia/05island.html?pagewanted=all

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

Now Pakistan is blaming of conspiracy in granting so many visas to Pakistani Hindus

Pakistan's charges of a "conspiracy" about giving so many visas to Pakistani Hindus

How desperate!!

The charges were as expected and are refuted by GOI!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## oFFbEAT

Safriz said:


> Asking Pakistan to accomodate 200,000..
> But the "Shupa powah" cannot accommodate 135 families..
> Read this..
> No country for Pakistani Hindus - Yahoo! News India



*Your article actually shows the grim plight of Pakistani Hindus in Pakistan*...and why they are fleeing to India....

Whether India would accept them or not is a different matter.....you're trying to hide the real issue under false propaganda....

India would eventually accept them........but, IMHO, we should send all Indian Muslims to Pakistan in return....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Icarus

jbond197 said:


> Things are changing slowly.. I am sure hindutva forces will help them in their ordeals..
> 
> Over 7,000 Pakistani Hindus cleared for Indian citizenship - India - DNA
> 
> But still Pakistani Hindus seek safety in India..
> Pakistani Hindus seek safety in India | DAWN.COM
> 
> Because they see at least a hope in India where as in Pakistan they are hopeless and sitting ducks.. God knows when one can get kidnapped for ransom, for conversion.. Living in relief camps is much safer option compared to getting kidnapped every now and then by the mindless people..




The condition of Hindus in Pakistan is like any other minority in any given country. Most of the population not only accepts them but interacts with them on a daily basis, however a microscopic minority of extremist and xenophobic elements target them like in any country. It could be the killing of Indian immigrants in Australia last year or the 'drive-by' killings of Afro-Americans in America last year. The frequency of incidents is technically and not factually higher in Pakistan because we are in a state of war with extremist elements within our borders and compared thus, muslim casualties and violence against muslims overtakes the same excesses against minorities by over a million percent.


----------



## Manas

Safriz said:


> Lol..
> I can only laugh at your stupidity..Probably you dont know urdu/Hindi
> None ofthem says they had been persecuted by muslims..all are complaining about general conditions in Pakistan which are bad for all....


 
Ironically its the exact opposite. Watch this clip carefully.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

jbond197 said:


> Things are changing slowly.. I am sure hindutva forces will help them in their ordeals..
> 
> Over 7,000 Pakistani Hindus cleared for Indian citizenship - India - DNA
> 
> But still Pakistani Hindus seek safety in India..
> Pakistani Hindus seek safety in India | DAWN.COM
> 
> Because they see at least a hope in India where as in Pakistan they are hopeless and sitting ducks.. God knows when one can get kidnapped for ransom, for conversion.. Living in relief camps is much safer option compared to getting kidnapped every now and then by the mindless people..



They are still in Limbo and that was only a political statement which hasn't been fulfilled as of yet...
The news report from an Indian source only says "Cleared for citizenship" and goes on to say that each will be dealt with on "case by case" basis...
So even after being cleared,and i don't know what that means..Most wont get anything eventually..
Thats why i say two faced Hindus....


----------



## Emmie

jbond197 said:


> Where did you learn that? Pakistani history books I am sure!!



Lol. Could you please enlighten me with your version of history, I should rather say correct version?

According to census conducted in 1951, percentage of minorities living in West Pakistan was less than 3.5% and the percentage of minorities living in East Pakistan was about 23%.

Argument which Kingmomba made stand immaculate and valid.

Prove us wrong with the evidence.

I can give you the reference of analysis made by an Indian on a site, link altho unfortunately can't be shared on PDF.


----------



## Icarus

oFFbEAT said:


> *Your article actually shows the grim plight of Pakistani Hindus in Pakistan*...and why they are fleeing to India....
> 
> Whether India would accept them or not is a different matter.....you're trying to hide the real issue under false propaganda....
> 
> India would eventually accept them........but, IMHO, we should send all Indian Muslims to Pakistan in return....




Did you miss the topic of this thread? NOBODY IS GOING TO INDIA FOR ASYLUM!


----------



## jbond197

India has not forced even a single Pakistani Hindu back even though their visas has expired.. I agree the citizenship process is quite long considering they are seeking asylum.. When we can give asylum to Buddhists from Tibet or Muslims from Myanmar apart from taking a huge number of illegals from Bangladesh then why the heck we can not take few hundred Hindu families..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Emmie

jbond197 said:


> Now Pakistan is blaming of conspiracy in granting so many visas to Pakistani Hindus
> 
> Pakistan's charges of a "conspiracy" about giving so many visas to Pakistani Hindus
> 
> How desperate!!
> 
> The charges were as expected and are refuted by GOI!!



Sir I wonder if you know how difficult is it to obtain visa for the people of both the countries? Indian mission in Pakistan looks to be doing some charity work.


----------



## Safriz

Manas said:


> Ironically its the exact opposite. Watch this clip carefully.



Lol..The video proves nothing..
One man complaining about Looters and Robbers invading his lands...that does mean he was a land lord..Another complaining of Joblessness...
Both these type of incidents are common in Sindh....Not specific to Hindus.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## oFFbEAT

Icarus said:


> Did you miss the topic of this thread? *NOBODY IS GOING TO INDIA FOR ASYLUM!*



The heading of the Thread says so.....not the accompanying article....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Icarus

Manas said:


> Ironically its the exact opposite. Watch this clip carefully.



Indian channels must have unprecedented access to Pakistani hindus, I guess.



oFFbEAT said:


> The heading of the Thread says so.....not the accompanying article....




Did you even read the OP or do you need someone to repost it for you?


----------



## Safriz

Icarus said:


> Indian channels must have unprecedented access to Pakistani hindus, I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you even read the OP or do you need someone to repost it for you?



and if you listen to the interviews...They are complaining of general lawlessness and financial problems in sindh not persecution



Emmie said:


> Sir I wonder if you know how difficult is it to obtain visa for the people of both the countries? Indian mission in Pakistan looks to be doing some charity work.



GOI and their dirty tricks....Visas issued en mass,then they will be left in limbo and use for years as advertisement tool for India and defamation tool against Pakistan..Politics at the expense of Hindus...By Hindus...
The irony...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

Safriz said:


> and if you listen to the interviews...They are complaining of general lawlessness and financial problems in sindh not persecution
> 
> .



Did you hear the interviews of Rinkle kumari's parents or watch the protests of their families and for many other similar cases? They were sure complaining about matters much worse then general lawlessness and financial problems..



Emmie said:


> Sir I wonder if you know how difficult is it to obtain visa for the people of both the countries? Indian mission in Pakistan looks to be doing some charity work.



How do you know how long their visas were on hold before being granted? I may agree on one thing that them being Hindus made them less of a suspect to many.. But still eveyryone's background checks need to be done and due process has to be followed..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## oFFbEAT

Icarus said:


> .....Did you even read the OP or do you need someone to repost it for you?....



looks like, OP's trick of not-highlighting the important portion is successful...

The portion below is from the original article which the OP didn't highlight intentionally...

*"*.....a member, speaking on condition of anonymity, said that before crossing over to India, each member of delegation was forced to give an undertaking to Pakistan authorities that they would not seek asylum from Indian Government.....*"*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

Areesh said:


> Public support couldn't get them legal status. While Biharis who came to Pakistan after 1971 got legal status within no time and are living in significant numbers in Karachi.


 
A part of them allowed to settle in Pakistan after 1974 agreement with Bangladesh and remaining were left behind and Pakistan openly saying to Bangladesh we won't take them in Pakistan. Even public opinion in Pakistan is against them because people don't want more Muhajirs competing for jobs with them and voting MQM.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The HBS Guy

A few hours back there was an interview on NDTV of a Pakistani Hindu who sells vegetables for a living in Amritsar. He said that over there in Pakistan, he and his folks were threatened to convert to Islam or die.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Gigawatt said:


> A part of them allowed to settle in Pakistan after 1974 agreement with Bangladesh and remaining were left behind and Pakistan openly saying to Bangladesh we won't take them in Pakistan. Even public opinion in Pakistan is against them because people don't want more Muhajirs competing for jobs with them and voting MQM.



As I said even today if some Bihari would come to Karachi he would get legal status much earlier than a Pakistani hindu who migrated to India two years ago. Rest govt isn't interested in air lifting hundreds of thousands of people but they won't ship them back either.


----------



## Safriz

jbond197 said:


> Did you hear the interviews of Rinkle kumari's parents or watch the protests of their families and for many other similar cases? They were sure complaining about matters much worse then general lawlessness and financial problems..
> How do you know how long their visas were on hold before being granted? I may agree on one thing that them being Hindus made them less of a suspect to many.. But still eveyryone's background checks need to be done and due process has to be followed..



There are dozen or more threads about "Rinkel" and a sticky too.Rinkel has been debunked already...Family can only kiss their own hind sides,Rinkel chose what she wanted....So don't brink Rinkel here...

On the other hand Pakistan does not mentally torture Muslims migrating into Pakistan in the form of "Background checks" and none has ever found involved in terrorism...or the proportion of trouble makers was same as any other ethnicity/Background..

So thats proof that Hindutwa is a farce and you lot are always jealous of our exemplary Brotherhood...


----------



## oFFbEAT

Safriz said:


> and if you listen to the interviews...They are complaining of *general lawlessness* and financial problems in sindh not persecution.....



They know very well that this so called *'general lawlessness'* will be used as an excuse after target killing them..... 

Three Hindu doctors gunned down on Eid, Sindh observes mourning &#8211; The Express Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

oFFbEAT said:


> They know very well that this so called *'general lawlessness'* will be used as an excuse after target killing them.....
> 
> Three Hindu doctors gunned down on Eid, Sindh observes mourning &#8211; The Express Tribune



"Sindh observes Mourning"...

you owned 







You dont mourn somebody you hate


----------



## oFFbEAT

^^^^Don't tell me that the people who killed them were mourning....LOL

They were killed because they were Hindus....so don't tell me that the Pakistani Muslims were mourning....probably the Pakistani Hindus observed mourning

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

oFFbEAT said:


> ^^^^Don't tell me that the people who killed them were mourning....LOL



Yup..to you every Pakistani muslim is running after Hindu girls with a bottle of Viagra and every Muslim wants to eat hindus..
I cant argue with your logic really..

And no the news you posted says the dispute was about a dancing girl....Not hinduism..


----------



## mjnaushad

Syama Ayas said:


> If they end as refugees in India, yes its is India's business.




you are free to not issue visa.....simple as that..... but then again how will you be able to train them as terrorist and send them back if you dont issue visa....surely its your business .......


----------



## oFFbEAT

Safriz said:


> Yup..*to you every Pakistani muslim is running after Hindu girls with a bottle of Viagra and every Muslim wants to eat hindus..*
> I cant argue with your logic really......



If that's not the case then the Hindu population of Pakistan wouldn't have come down to *1.7* percent(now) FROM *22* percent(in 1951)..........and don't tell me that they all converted willfully...

If after almost *250* yrs. of Mughal(Muslim) rule, India can still remain Hindu majority...and Pakistani Hindus almost vanish after merely *61* yrs than it's a clear case of *targeted killing* and *forceful conversion* of Hindus in Pakistan....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

Baji ajtr rocks


----------



## Mercenary

Overall, Pakistan needs to protect and ensure the rights of minorities are kept.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

oFFbEAT said:


> If that's not the case then the Hindu population of Pakistan wouldn't have come down to *1.7* percent(now) FROM *22* percent(in 1951)..........and don't tell me that they all converted willfully...
> 
> If after almost *250* yrs. of Mughal(Muslim) rule, India can still remain Hindu majority...and Pakistani Hindus almost vanish after merely *61* yrs than it's a clear case of *targeted killing* and *forceful conversion* of Hindus in Pakistan....



Because Mughals were Muslim Rulers who Ruled with Justice and dignity...
It cannot be said for certainty that Hindu Population has dropped that much as there hasn't been a census in Pakistan for decades...


----------



## Emmie

oFFbEAT said:


> If that's not the case then the Hindu population of Pakistan wouldn't have come down to *1.7* percent(now) FROM *22* percent(in 1951)..........and don't tell me that they all converted willfully...
> 
> If after almost *250* yrs. of Mughal(Muslim) rule, India can still remain Hindu majority...and Pakistani Hindus almost vanish after merely *61* yrs than it's a clear case of *targeted killing* and *forceful conversion* of Hindus in Pakistan....





What kind of expert are you? Do you have any evidence to back your statement that today's Pakistan once had Hindu population of 22%?

@safriz, you are wasting your energy and bandwidth bro.


----------



## oFFbEAT

Emmie said:


> What kind of expert are you? Do you have any evidence to back your statement that today's Pakistan once had Hindu population of 22%?......



Hinduism in Pakistan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Read carefully........


----------



## Mercenary

Emmie said:


> What kind of expert are you? Do you have any evidence to back your statement that today's Pakistan once had Hindu population of 22%?
> 
> @safriz, you are wasting your energy and bandwidth bro.



Pakistan did have 22% hindu population and 25% non-muslim population. The white part of Pakistani flag represents the 25% of the entire flag.

But most 20% of the non-muslims were living in East Pakistan. After 1971, Pakistan became a 95% muslim and 5% non-muslim.

Today its nearly 98% muslim due to the high muslim birthrate and low non-muslim birth rate.


----------



## Emmie

oFFbEAT said:


> Hinduism in Pakistan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Read this genius, from your own source.



> In 1951, Hindus constituted 22 percentage of the Pakistani population (*that includes the modern day Bangladesh)*.[3][4] Today, the share of Hindus are down to 1.7 percent in Pakistan,[5] and 9.2 percent in Bangladesh[6] (In 1951, Bangladesh alone had 44% Hindu population[7])



In west Pakistan %age was about 3 to 3.5%. Ask B'desh for rest of your clarification.

Don't make fake argument.


----------



## oFFbEAT

Safriz said:


> Because *Mughals were Muslim Rulers who Ruled with Justice and dignity...*
> It cannot be said for certainty that Hindu Population has dropped that much as there hasn't been a census in Pakistan for decades...



So you agree that the Muslim Mughals ruled with 'Justice' and 'Dignity'.....*but you're not following your forefather's path......*
Even though they invaded, they fought to keep Hindustan intact.......and you divided it.....
They gave freedom to people of other religions......but you're killing them.....
Today you're against everything your forefathers stood for......even you guys went against the wishes of your founding father....


----------



## Safriz

oFFbEAT said:


> Hinduism in Pakistan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



wiki isnt reliable source for statistics..
plus in 1951 muslim population was too little in karachi..
in later years much of pakistani population moved to karachi..
so the decreased percentage of hindus is mainly attributed to increase of Muslim population not decrease of hindu population


----------



## Emmie

Mercenary said:


> Pakistan did have 22% hindu population and 25% non-muslim population. The white part of Pakistani flag represents the 25% of the entire flag.
> 
> But most 20% of the non-muslims were living in East Pakistan. After 1971, Pakistan became a 95% muslim and 5% non-muslim.
> 
> Today its nearly 98% muslim due to the high muslim birthrate and low non-muslim birth rate.



Agreed.. But the figures are controversial.


----------



## INDIC

Areesh said:


> As I said even today if some Bihari would come to Karachi he would get legal status much earlier than a Pakistani hindu who migrated to India two years ago. Rest govt isn't interested in air lifting hundreds of thousands of people but they won't ship them back either.


 
What does Pakistan citizenship laws say about them. living in India for certain period is mandatory to get citizenship. Also, Sindhi have official language status so getting citizenship become more easy.


----------



## oFFbEAT

Emmie said:


> *Agreed.. But the figures are controversial.*



If the figures were somehow related to Muslims, showing them in a disadvantaged position then they would have been readily acceptable to you even without an iota of proof.......like *'*20000 Muslims killed in Burma*'*......

http://www.defence.pk/forums/world-affairs/189200-20-000-muslims-killed-burma-police-11.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Emmie

^^^ Once a troll always a troll.


----------



## Irfan Baloch

sandy_3126 said:


> still looks like a exodus,
> 
> 
> 
> "behaving weird as they always been" OK, that explains it, then it is fair to kidnap thier daughters, burn their shops, harass them, and finally when they give up and want to leave claim that they are RAW agents.
> 
> 
> Any one who has a problem with PAK must be a raw agents.



never fair, whatever the faith.
and would hate it if the answer is given with a counter accusation. 

by the way

Sindh is the only place where there is no racism or religious exploitation. take Mirpur Khas for example about 20% is Hindu population that is very prosperous. if Hindus face some sort of feudal exploitation then thats not because of their faith but just because thats what the feudal lords do. normally poor Sindhi Harris face that and to the feudal lord it doesnt really matter what faith they follow.

please accept my apologies for the Raw agent jibe. and please forgive me to highlight the similar practice by Hindu extremists in India who see Indian Muslims with the same suspicion, Baal Thakery calls them "Harra Sanp, green snake". just to be politically correct here, I will mention Saudi authorities as well who see the Saudi native Shia's as Iranian agents and sell outs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## livingdead

Bhairava said:


> Go ask Owaisi if he believes in secularism or even tolerance. He doesn't and people who are aware of how things happen in his backyard - the old city - will know that. No need to be tolerant to the intolerant.
> 
> Dude frankly you are high on the utopia weed. Things in India might look all rosy and idealistic sitting in UK, but no.
> 
> The Razakar thugs for example must be dumped into the bay of bengal at the first given opportunity.,



Your resolve to secularism is tested when somebody like owaisi tries to polarize people based on religion. He has done nothin illegal.
Your dedication to rule of law is tested when you allow kasab to have a fair trial, which is his right.

These are the stuff which separate men from boys(in this case a mature democracy vs a nascent one), and I am glad that we have arried on world stage as mature democracy where rule of law is followed, no matter which way the public opinion swings.

BTW, I also want the purohit to have fair trial too, in my personal opinion he is guilty but that should not matter at all.


----------



## oFFbEAT

Safriz said:


> so basically you are not condemning the buddhists of burma for killing them,but condemning a country thousands of miles away who has nothing to do with the conflict?


 
The point here is 'proof'.....one cannot have logical argument based on mere claims...
Like the OP tried to use a claim as the proof and got busted....

Ofcourse the Burma incident is deplorable.....but it is far from genocide....and your fellow Muslim brothers were shouting *'*jihad against Myanmar*'* based on this false propaganda....
So you understand the importance of 'proofs' I hope.....

Your fellow countrymen logically wanted proof of the figures I provided....and I gave it....
*Like this you need to ask for proof of any claim made even by your own countrymen or fellow Muslims......not ONLY from others/opponents...*


----------



## punit

are they releasing it ^ on national TV to boost piousness quotient in the holy month of Ramdaan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## livingdead

already a thread running.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

Trolls dont know how to use the search option..Multiple threads running on the matter and a sticky...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

Irfan Baloch said:


> never fair, whatever the faith.
> and would hate it if the answer is given with a counter accusation.
> 
> by the way
> 
> Sindh is the only place where there is no racism or religious exploitation. take Mirpur Khas for example about 20% is Hindu population that is very prosperous. if Hindus face some sort of feudal exploitation then thats not because of their faith but just because thats what the feudal lords do. normally poor Sindhi Harris face that and to the feudal lord it doesnt really matter what faith they follow.
> 
> please accept my apologies for the Raw agent jibe. and please forgive me to highlight the similar practice by Hindu extremists in India who see Indian Muslims with the same suspicion, Baal Thakery calls them "Harra Sanp, green snake". just to be politically correct here, *I will mention Saudi authorities as well who see the Saudi native Shia's as Iranian agents and sell outs*.



One of our users '*Somebozo*' even started a thread to this effect when he visited the Shi'ite dominated areas of KSA a while back and he didn't see any signs of discrimination or any sense of being discriminated by the locals ! 

But if one is to be honest - In Pakistan we do have the tendency of viewing them as the 'others'; if I were a Hindu or a Christian this would hurt me more than any amount of mugging could. I even remember working on a client (auditing them !) where we were discussing about the Zakat Deducted on Employees accounts and we asked them to give us contractual information for the sweepers so that we could determine whether Zakat Deductions were applicable to them or not and he replied 'Jeee aaap ko tou pataaa hee hai keh ye saarei kaaam tou Choorei hee kartei hain...Muslim sweeper mein ne tou kabhi nahin dekka !'. 

P.S In case you didn't know 'Choorei or Choora (singular!)' is a derogatory term for Christians here.


----------



## Safriz

oFFbEAT said:


> The point here is 'proof'.....one cannot have logical argument based on mere claims...
> Like the OP tried to use a claim as the proof and got busted....
> 
> Ofcourse the Burma incident is deplorable.....but it is far from genocide....and your fellow Muslim brothers were shouting *'*jihad against Myanmar*'* based on this false propaganda....
> So you understand the importance of 'proofs' I hope.....
> 
> Your fellow countrymen logically wanted proof of the figures I provided....and I gave it....
> *Like this you need to ask for proof of any claim made even by your own countrymen or fellow Muslims......not only from others/opponents...*



Stick to the topic..Burma isnt the thread topic....


----------



## oFFbEAT

Safriz said:


> Stick to the topic..Burma isnt the thread topic....



It's you who wanted clarification......I just used it as an example....


----------



## Safriz

Armstrong said:


> One of our users '*Somebozo*' even started a thread to this effect when he visited the Shi'ite dominated areas of KSA a while back and he didn't see any signs of discrimination or any sense of being discriminated by the locals !
> 
> But if one is to be honest - In Pakistan we do have the tendency of viewing them as the 'others'; if I were a Hindu or a Christian this would hurt me more than any amount of mugging could. I even remember working on a client (auditing them !) where we were discussing about the Zakat Deducted on Employees accounts and we asked them to give us contractual information for the sweepers so that we could determine whether Zakat Deductions were applicable to them or not and he replied 'Jeee aaap ko tou pataaa hee hai keh ye saarei kaaam tou Choorei hee kartei hain...Muslim sweeper mein ne tou kabhi nahin dekka !'.
> 
> P.S In case you didn't know 'Choorei or Choora (singular!)' is a derogatory term for Christians here.



choora is a derogatory term...but does not amount to persecution...
there are dedicated seats in jobs and education for non muslim minorities...by law..

if muslims hated them so much,why legally protect their jobs and higher education opportunities?


----------



## Kompromat

Go offer some nawafil

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

yup 23rd here..going for taraweeh in 20 minutes.....


----------



## Armstrong

Safriz said:


> choora is a derogatory term...but does not amount to persecution...
> there are dedicated seats in jobs and education for non muslim minorities...by law..
> 
> if muslims hated them so much,why legally protect their jobs and higher education opportunities?



Yaaraa when did I say that ? I was simply talking about this in terms of this implicit labeling of them as 'the other' ! Which is to say what should have been a more 'inclusive Pakistan' has become, regrettably, something quite different !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Aeronaut said:


> Go offer some nawafil



that will be the best way to settle this
otherwise the overt and covert trolling will spoil the life and afterlife alike



Armstrong said:


> One of our users '*Somebozo*' even started a thread to this effect when he visited the Shi'ite dominated areas of KSA a while back and he didn't see any signs of discrimination or any sense of being discriminated by the locals !



Somebozo is a brave man, I must admire his courage. he said everything right and its good to know that all shia's he interacted also said exactly the right thing.

it always helps to keep the head and neck intact. they have a bad habit of loosing each other in the land of righteousness

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

well wrong thread( i assumed its recent news of conversion of 14 year old hindu girl)


----------



## MINK

*13,000 Pakistani Hindus got Indian Citizenship in last eight years. Pakistani Hindus say they face sheer discrimination from Muslims on daily basis.*

[video]http://www.bbc.co.uk/urdu/multimedia/2012/08/120810_sindhi_hindus_india_narayan_sa.shtml[/video]

4 min. audio clip.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MINK

'Don't want to return to Pakistan' - Says Pakistani Hindus living in Delhi.

[video]http://www.bbc.co.uk/urdu/multimedia/2012/08/120811_hindu_migrants_suhail_ra.shtml[/video]

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ajtr

Let them live in india then................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rajaraja Chola

ajtr said:


> Let them live in india then................



ok... u don need to say them this...


----------



## Akbarthegreat

even my hindu friends here r laffing at this...nice propaganda


----------



## cyphercide

ajtr said:


> Let them live in india then................



Thanks.Everybody was specifically holding off all proceedings till you granted permission. 

On Topic;

What double standards on the part of Pakistan that they can look the other way while disposing off their senior-citizen Kashmiri terrorists but insist on a signed guarantee from Pakistani Hindus to return. Truly, hypocrisy knows no bounds.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RISING SUN

India's door are always open for those who believe in coexistence,not for those who just wear a cover & act like a fox in back of us. I am Hindu guy & I support not only Hindus from Pakistan but also from any part of world where they are oppressed. & 1 more important thing that not only Hindus are welcome but anyone practicing any religion which originated from India. If any other religious communities want to come over here,let them work for betterment,not arson, looting, riots in the name of religion. Parsi,Jews community are 1 of those communities which India is very proud of. Work for India,live for India. Jai Hind.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ammyy

And still Pakistani members crying for minority in India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## qinglong-china

He should say that no one to welcome him in Pakistan.


----------



## ajtr

Rajaraja Chola said:


> ok... u don need to say them this...


I need to...you never know GOI turning its back hindus.

*No country for Pakistani Hindus*



> On March 26, 19-year-old Rinkle Kumari, from a village in Sindh, told Chief Justice of Pakistan Iftikhar Muhammad Chaudhry that she had been abducted by a man called Naveed Shah, and pleaded with the highest court to let her return to her mother. It was a brave plea. Hindu women in Pakistan are routinely kidnapped and then forced to convert if they want the respectability of marriage. They are helpless, as they have neither the numbers nor the political clout to protect themselves. As Rinkle left the court, she screamed before journalists, accusing her captors of forcible conversion, before she was hustled away by the police.
> 
> The case grabbed headlines, generated impassioned editorials, and highlighted the cause of a persecuted community, the 3.5 million Hindus in Pakistan. It angered liberals in Pakistan and caused the Dawnnewspaper to take a strong position on persecution of minorities.
> 
> But Rinkle had dared to raise her voice, and there would be a price to pay. Her parents in Ghotki village were threatened, her 70-year-old grandfather was shot at, gun-toting goons roamed outside her house. When she returned to the Pakistan Supreme Court on April 18, she meekly said she had converted to Islam. At a packed media briefing in Islamabad's Press Club, with Shah by her side, the spunk in her snuffed out, she would only say she wants to become an "obedient" wife.
> 
> According to police records, each month, an average of 25 girls meet Rinkle's fate in Sindh alone, home to 90 per cent of the Hindus living in Pakistan. Young Hindu girls are 'marked', abducted, raped, and forcibly converted. Discrimination, extortion threats, killings and religious persecution are driving the remaining Hindus out of Pakistan. They had chosen to stay back after Partition; six decades later, they are no longer welcome.
> 
> *In India, they are facing a shock worse than catastrophe-betrayal. The Government of India refuses to recognise them as refugees and is unmoved by their plight. In its reply to activist S.C. Agrawal's RTI query on November 1, 2011, on the status of Pakistani Hindu refugees, the Ministry of External Affairs (MEA) claimed it was an "internal matter'' of Pakistan. In the same reply, the Ministry of Home Affairs (MHA) admitted that it could not say how many Pakistani Hindus had emigrated.*
> 
> According to Delhi's Foreigners Regional Registration Office (FRRO), there has been a rapid increase in the number of Hindus coming from Pakistan. Till mid-2011, it used to be around eight-ten families a month. But in the past 10 months, an estimated 400 families have come. They are settling down all over India, in Rajasthan, Punjab and Gujarat. A trickle has become a stream. Hindus, who accounted for 15 per cent of Pakistan's population in 1947, now constitute a mere 2 per cent of its 170 million population. Many have migrated, others have been killed, and yet others forced to convert to survive. In some cases, the dead have even been denied a proper cremation.
> 
> Ask Meher Chand, 55. He arrived in Delhi on January 21, 2011, with a delegation of Pakistani Hindus, carrying 135 plastic jars, aboard the Samjhauta Express. The jars contained the ashes of Hindus who had died in Pakistan, some of them way back in the 1950s, and stored in Karachi's Hindu Cremation Ground. The remains were finally allowed their final journey, to be scattered in the Ganga.
> 
> Chand did not return to Pakistan. He joined a group of 200-odd Pakistani Hindus settled in Jahangirpuri in Delhi. His voice chokes as he talks about what he faced in Karachi. "My wife died of cancer in 2009, leaving two daughters behind. One morning, soon after my wife's death, I found my younger daughter, 16 at that time, missing. When I made inquiries, I was told that she had eloped with a much older man, known to be a goon. She had converted to Islam overnight. I was allowed to meet her after intervention by some elders. She cried and hugged me without saying a word. I never believed she eloped. The man had been eyeing my daughters. I managed to marry the older one in time. This one was just a child," he trails off. "I wish I had the courage to fight for my daughter. The kidnappers had private armies and threatened me. Even the local police did not pay heed. They mocked me on the streets," says Chand.
> 
> The Jahangirpuri camp mostly has people who have come from Sindh, Karachi and Hyderabad. Most of the other refugees from the region are concentrated in Rajasthan and Gujarat. Some have been here since the 1990s and have still not got citizenship and accompanying conveniences like a ration card, driving licence, gas connection, right to buy property and even travelling to another part of the country, other than the one place their visa permits.
> 
> "There are thousands like me who want to come and settle in India but are constrained by the border,'' says Chand, sitting in a one-room tenement he shares with three other refugees. Chand was a hakim (medical practitioner) in Karachi. Even though he has acquired a small clientele within the camp and nearby, his income is not even one-fourth of what it used to be.
> 
> Others in his camp feel Chand has spoken more than he ought to. They chide him, saying he will face problems with the Pakistan High Commission. "Till we get citizenship of India, we remain Pakistanis, and have to go to the high commission again and again. Earlier, they used to renew our passport for five years, now they are doing it on an annual basis. They ask us uncomfortable questions,'' says a camp resident.
> 
> There are many more like Chand, waiting to flee Pakistan for the safety of their daughters. Sitting in a well-furnished drawing room of his house in Ghotki, Sindh, 52-year-old Kishore Kumar is a worried man. Wealth has not provided him any security. Owner of three textile-ginning factories, and father of two daughters and a son, he is preparing to leave Pakistan. "It is hard to leave your place of birth, the place where four generations have been born. But we have to move now as things have become critical. I love my motherland but I am shifting to India for the future of my children,'' he tells India Today.
> 
> Kumar expresses concern about his two college-going daughters. "You can't imagine what it means to be the father of two young girls in a land where minorities are treated like third-class citizens. I receive extortion calls from people for hefty sums to ensure my family is not touched, especially my daughters," he says.
> 
> He is waiting for his visa, which has increasingly become difficult to get. It took 38-year-old Dr Ashok Kumar Karmani three years to get a visa for himself and his family, enabling passage from Mir Khas in Sindh to Ahmedabad in February 2012.
> 
> *After the 2009 Mumbai terror attack, India put curbs on visas from Pakistan. Only one out of five visa applications gets cleared. "If visa rules are eased, the majority of Hindus in Sindh would shift to India,'' says Karmani.*
> 
> 
> Son of a businessman and a medical graduate from Liaquat Medical College in Karachi, Karmani was living in a huge bungalow as part of a joint family. Now he hopes that he, his wife Ramila, a science graduate, and their two children get a long-term visa soon,and permanent citizenship after they complete seven years in India. The family is worried about those left behind. "There are dozens of cases in Sindh where Hindus have become targets of kidnappings and forcible conversions. It was time to say goodbye," says Karmani.
> 
> Indeed, the prejudice against Hindus runs deep. Lahore High Court Chief Justice Khawaja Muhammad Sharif is reported to have said that Hindus were responsible for financing acts of terrorism in Pakistan. A March 18 editorial in Dawn pulled him up for it: "It may well have been a slip of the tongue by Mr Sharif, who might have mistakenly said 'Hindu' instead of 'India'- nevertheless, it was a tasteless remark to say the least.''
> 
> There are other liberal voices. Dr Azra Fazal Pechuho, member of the National Assembly and elder sister of Pakistani President Asif Ali Zardari, told India Today that she believes girls like Rinkle Kumari are being forcibly converted. "It is true that Hindu girls are being forcibly kept in madrassas in Sindh and forced to marry Muslims. We have to take steps to end this practice, including legislation,'' she says.
> 
> Among the latest to flee Pakistan is a group of 145 Hindus who arrived in Delhi in December 2011 on a pilgrimage (jattha) visa. They managed to extend their visa and are looking forward to being accepted byIndia as citizens. Staying in makeshift tents at Majnu ka Tilla in north Delhi, Savitri Devi, 32, gave birth to her daughter in the camp two months ago. *"When policemen come to remind us we have to leave, I show them my daughter Bharti and tell them to at least accept her as she was born on Indian soil," she says, nursing the infant with her older daughter Rani, 3, sitting alongside.*
> 
> There is no way that they want to return to Pakistan. "I have been trying for a visa for the past five years and got it only now, that too only as part of the jattha,'' says Krishan Lal, 30, as his wife Rukmani makes chapattis nearby. His three children run around in the camp barefoot, playing with other children. "Hindus are like fish out of water in Pakistan. They all want to come to India, hoping to put an end to their miseries-but it is a different story here altogether,'' he adds.
> 
> Krishanlal Bhatar, 54, who came with his family from Mirpurkhas district of Sindh to Ahmedabad in 2009, says with folded hands, "We don't want anything from this country, only security. We shall remain loyal to India forever and die in this land only.'' Tears roll down his cheek as he recalls his life as a grocery shop owner in Pakistan. His is the all-too-familiar story of a daughter, Jaymala, 22, kidnapped, converted and married off to a Muslim farm labourer.
> 
> 
> Bhatar and his family went pillar to post to get her custody. Local Pakistan Peoples Party politicians whom he approached were either hand in glove with the group that had kidnapped the girl or too scared. Bhatar managed to file a case and also went to the court. On the day of the final hearing in the court, over three dozen Muslim boys gathered, many of them rifles in hand. A trembling Jaymala was brought before him and his wife. She didn't even look at them and just told the woman judge, "I don't know them.''
> 
> Pujari Lal, 31, came from Kohat near Peshawar in 1999 and settled in Khanna, Punjab. He fled after his teenaged sister was kidnapped and raped. He does not feel comfortable talking about it but dwells in detail on the problems in Khanna. There are around 1,200 Hindus and Sikhs settled in Khanna. "It has been 13 years but I still don't have Indian citizenship. My papers have come back a dozen times. They want proof of my parents' date of birth and birthplace. My father is dead; my mother is with me but we do not have all the papers," he says.
> 
> Lal sells tomatoes and chillies in the crowded wholesale vegetable market in Khanna. Pakistani refugees run the mandi here. The relatively better-off ones have bigger shops, and can afford to do the running around between the Government offices, the Pakistan High Commission and FRRO. They are thrilled that one among them, Data Ram, 33, recently got a no-objection certificate from both the Pakistan High Commission and the home ministry, making him eligible for citizenship. Now he needs Rs 6,000 each for his five family members as passport forteiture fee and is in the process of "arranging the money". Having finished high school, Ram is one of the most educated persons there. He says he had kept all his papers meticulously, making it easier for him to get citizenship. They all come to Ram for advice. He tells Lala Madan Lal that since he was born in 1946, he is eligible for citizenship according to the Indian Citizenship Act.
> 
> In the Al Kausar settlement of Hindu Pakistanis in Jodhpur, Tulsiram talks about the problems in getting a visa from the Indian High Commission in Islamabad. From Tharparkar district in Sindh, where most emigrants in the camp came from, it is a seven-day journey to Islamabad, which not many can afford. "The minimum cost for such a journey is Rs 30,000,'' says Tulsiram, who was a scribe in Sindh. He calls it a policy of discouragement by the Indian ministries of home and external affairs.
> 
> In another camp amid the sandstone quarries on the outskirts of Jodhpur, Jamuna Devi, 40, talks about lack of amenities at the camp. "When our children fall ill, Government hospitals refuse to give us medicines, saying we are Pakistanis,'' she says.
> 
> Rana Ram, 32, personifies the problems on both sides of the border. He came to Jodhpur in 2008 with his two children after his wife Samdha Ben was kidnapped, raped and converted by religious fundamentalists in Rahim Yar Khan. "I entreated them to return my wife. They just laughed,'' he says. In Jodhpur, the community members got him married again so that his children could be looked after. His second wife died of malaria within two months.
> 
> Since they are not a votebank, only a handful of politicians have taken up the cause of Pakistani Hindus and Sikhs. Avinash Rai Khanna, a BJP Rajya Sabha MP, keeps raising questions about their plight in the Upper House. It was in reply to a question raised by him on persecution of Hindus in Pakistan that Minister of State (MoS) in mea E. Ahamed said on March 22: "The Government has taken up the matter with the government of Pakistan. It has stated that it looked after the welfare of all its citizens, particularly the minority community.'' A secular India's mea accepts Pakistan's claims at face value. They claim that since India does not endorse any religion, it cannot be seen as speaking for Hindus in Pakistan.
> 
> Data collected by India Today defies Pakistan's claim. More than 90 families migrated to India in 2010, 145 in 2011 while 54 Hindu families have already migrated to India since January 2012. Since 2010, as documents show, 24 Hindu families migrated toNepal while 12 families chose to live in Sri Lanka after fleeing Pakistan. In February itself, 30 Hindus comprising five families left Thul, a small town in Jacobabad district, for India.
> 
> In reply to another question by the MP on March 28, MoS in MHA M. Ramachandran said that they had received 148 applications for citizenship of Pakistani Hindus from Punjab state from 2009 to 2011. Only 16 applications were accepted for citizenship; 119 are pending for want of documents and 13 were rejected.
> 
> Amid the cold figures of rejection are the scars left on the psyche of refugees. Lala Madan Lal, 66, of Khanna, recently read Toba Tek Singh, a short story by Saadat Hasan Manto in Urdu, and can't stop talking about it. "Like Bishan Singh in the story, we will all die in no man's land as people with no land to call their own," he rues.





cyphercide said:


> Thanks.Everybody was specifically holding off all proceedings till you granted permission.
> 
> On Topic;
> 
> What double standards on the part of Pakistan that they can look the other way while disposing off their senior-citizen Kashmiri terrorists but insist on a signed guarantee from Pakistani Hindus to return. Truly, hypocrisy knows no bounds.


I think i can read the GOI's mind much better than the most of the PDF hindus............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## doublemaster

pritamkonar said:


> *13,000 Pakistani Hindus got Indian Citizenship in last eight years. Pakistani Hindus say they face sheer discrimination from Muslims on daily basis.*
> 
> [video]http://www.bbc.co.uk/urdu/multimedia/2012/08/120810_sindhi_hindus_india_narayan_sa.shtml[/video]
> 
> 4 min. audio clip.


Congress to blame for this.


----------



## joekrish

I have heard a lot of Pakistanis claiming to have Hindu friends back in Pakistan, Will you not miss them?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cyphercide

ajtr said:


> I need to...you never know GOI turning its back hindus.
> 
> No country for Pakistani Hindus



Of course, identification and documentation remains a problem. How is India supposed to sort it out while the priority is doled out on rehabilitating terrorists and no support on the matter of Pakistani Hindus from the other side.



> I think i can read the GOI's mind much better than the most of the PDF hindus............



Considered yourself warned. Indians netas are known to sleep around and never call back.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

RazPaK said:


> Who cares?
> 
> We are happy to get rid of the vermin. May they burden you.


That's a mature comment buddy.....its people like you who bring bad name to your country and other Pakistanis living in other countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ajtr

RISING SUN said:


> India's door are always open for those who believe in coexistence,not for those who just wear a cover & act like a fox in back of us. I am Hindu guy & I support not only Hindus from Pakistan but also from any part of world where they are oppressed. & 1 more important thing that not only Hindus are welcome but anyone practicing any religion which originated from India. If any other religious communities want to come over here,let them work for betterment,not arson, looting, riots in the name of religion. Parsi,Jews community are 1 of those communities which India is very proud of. Work for India,live for India. Jai Hind.


I ask you a question, a hard hitting one.Do you have it in you(by you i mean indian public) to force GOI to grant asylum to hindus in india.Coz from the ground reports it dont look so as one of the news i posted above.

A GOI that can go to war with pakistanis to save bengalis...do you think that present day GOI have spine and guts to go to war to save sindhi hindus?

Or is it that the 70-80 years leaders indian public choose has taken toll on there spine.

Go first improve the condition of hindus in india then worry about pakistani hindus.hey what about starting from kashmiri pundits first?

by the GOI has already conceded that pakistani hindus are pakistan's internal matter . so why you all getting outraged.After all its your chosen govt. policy. you must support whole heartedly...

Reactions: Like Like:

2


----------



## doublemaster

KRAIT said:


> That's a mature comment buddy.....its people like you who bring bad name to your country and other Pakistanis living in other countries.


Look at what Indians now a days posting in other threads.
At least we should not be following pak culture.



RazPaK said:


> Who cares?
> 
> We are happy to get rid of the vermin. May they burden you.


Shame on you man. People like u make others life miserable.


----------



## Mercenary

This is indeed a problem in Pakistan. People have been radicalized beause for over 30 years, Mosques have been blaring out extremist Islamic lingo which have forced people to commit such acts as kidnapping people and converting them to Islam by force.

Unfortunately, there is no quick solution to this besides using Military force and that is something Pakistan will never do.

So Pakistan is caught in this deadly cycle of extremists who have run amok and Liberals who are constantly making excuses for them and blaming the imaginary enemies of Pakistan for their actions.

Truly a case study of how a country with all the right intentions loses its way.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ajtr

joekrish said:


> I have heard a lot of Pakistanis claiming to have Hindu friends back in Pakistan, Will you not miss them?


Same as you guys say that indian muslims can move to pakistan and you will not miss them.


----------



## Mercenary

RazPaK said:


> Who cares?
> 
> We are happy to get rid of the vermin. May they burden you.




Your Post has been reported.

You are truly a pathetic little creature.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## doublemaster

ajtr said:


> Same as you guys say that indian muslims can move to pakistan and you will not miss them.



I really dont understand what has happened to Indians these days. 
One thread they will come and fight for pak hindus and tell, Look you are not treating minorities.
Another thread they start and say look muslims you better go back. 
They fail to realize the similarities between these two kinds.


----------



## KRAIT

doublemaster said:


> Look at what Indians now a days posting in other threads.
> At least we should not be following pak culture.


I cannot change everyone but I do report Indians who go out of line and ask them to be civil. And its not Pakistan culture too....its few people who are here just to post and bash the other countries.

I can guess how many Pakistani members have reported him, and its a good number.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ajtr

Mercenary said:


> This is indeed a problem in Pakistan. People have been radicalized beause for over 30 years, Mosques have been blaring out extremist Islamic lingo which have forced people to commit such acts as kidnapping people and converting them to Islam by force.
> 
> Unfortunately, there is no quick solution to this besides using Military force and that is something Pakistan will never do.
> 
> So Pakistan is caught in this deadly cycle of extremists who have run amok and Liberals who are constantly making excuses for them and blaming the imaginary enemies of Pakistan for their actions.
> 
> Truly a case study of how a country with all the right intentions loses its way.


Its gone down the drain.Non-muslims are way down the pyramid in pakistan.but when killing is happening way up t o the way down.when even muslims are cutting mulism's throats what you expect.

By the way do you really think intentions were all right in 1947.Countries forming on the blood and dead bodies of millions of its own people as its foundation ...how can you expect them to be at peace.


----------



## jbond197

ajtr said:


> I think i can read the GOI's mind much better than the most of the PDF hindus............



But can not read Pakistani Hindus mind who even after facing all the difficulties in India wanna come here to never look back..

GOI is mullah appeasing they can grant ration cards and voters cards to illegal Bangladeshis but shamefully don't care about Pakistani Hindu asylum seekers..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINK

Mercenary said:


> This is indeed a problem in Pakistan. People have been radicalized beause for over 30 years, Mosques have been blaring out extremist Islamic lingo which have forced people to commit such acts as kidnapping people and converting them to Islam by force.
> 
> Unfortunately, there is no quick solution to this besides using Military force and that is something Pakistan will never do.
> 
> So Pakistan is caught in this deadly cycle of extremists who have run amok and Liberals who are constantly making excuses for them and blaming the imaginary enemies of Pakistan for their actions.
> 
> Truly a case study of how a country with all the right intentions loses its way.



India+Pakistan needs more people like you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ajtr

doublemaster said:


> I really dont understand what has happened to Indians these days.
> One thread they will come and fight for pak hindus and tell, Look you are not treating minorities.
> Another thread they start and say look muslims you better go back.
> They fail to realize the similarities between these two kinds.


People are confused first by TNT then secularism.the 65 yrs of confusing osscilation between these two end mad them more confused neither they are able to implement TNT in its true form nor they are able to implement secularism. situation is someway in the middle. hence the confusion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mercenary

ajtr said:


> Its gone down the drain.Non-muslims are way down the pyramid in pakistan.but when killing is happening way up t o the way down.when even muslims are cutting mulism's throats what you expect.
> 
> By the way do you really think intentions were all right in 1947.Countries forming on the blood and dead bodies of millions of its own people as its foundation ...how can you expect them to be at peace.


 
Pakistan was never meant to be a 100% Islamic State.

It was state formed to have a muslim majority but with a significant non-muslim minority. 25% of Pakistanis in 1947 were non-muslim.

It would have been even higher had the migration during the partition not happened. Even Jinnah was against this migration.

Pakistan's idea was a noble one. Jinnah saw what happened to the Jews in Europe and feared the same happening to the Muslims in India when the Hindus who are the majority come to power when the British leave.

But his thesis was wrong. Hindus did not start killing Muslims, and nor was a Religious identity enough to bypass all the differences between people. That was made abundantly clear when East Pakistan became Bangladesh.

Pakistan's since 1958 has failed Jinnah's vision of a secular, democratic, tolerant state.

Its really sad.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## jbond197

pritamkonar said:


> India+Pakistan needs more people like you.



Don't even think of comparing the two countries.. Muslims in India have much greater political influence than Pakistani minorities can ever think of..


----------



## HZR2011

ajtr said:


> Let them live in india then................



 They will and can live here,got that pakistani?


----------



## pk_baloch

LAHORE: More than 100 Hindu pilgrims, who did not leave for India the previous day, have now crossed the Wagah Border and are claiming they will return to Pakistan, Express News reported on Saturday.
Just yesterday Hindu pilgrims, after protesting against immigration authorities and denying rumours of migration, had crossed the border into India.
The pilgrims leaving today too denied migration rumours and stated they were just propaganda.
*We live for Pakistan, we die for Pakistan, said one pilgrim, adding that these rumors were futher spoiling Pakistans image internationally.*
They reiterated that they would return after completing the pilgrimage.
Earlier, immigration authorities had stopped pilgrims from crossing the border in the wake of a rumour that they were migrating to India due to fears for their life and property in Pakistan.
Immigration authorities had initially informed the pilgrims that the interior ministrys decision would be given in the next 48 hours. However, after a four-hour long peaceful protest, the Hindu pilgrims were allowed to cross borders

100 more Hindu pilgrims cross Wagah Border &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## Mercenary

Jackdaws said:


> Bravo - the same haughtiness resulted in the birth of Bangladesh. You continue to blame India for it till date. Perhaps if you hadn't seen the Bengalis are vermin and accepted them - you might still be one country.



Lol Man. You are actually using logic, facts, history and reason to talk to RazPak?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ajtr

jbond197 said:


> But can not read Pakistani Hindus mind who even after facing all the difficulties in India wanna come here to never look back..


yyes even reading pakistani hindus mind is very intriguing too.Why would one shall leave ones own forefathers land.why not fight for it.There is one important custom i noticed in indian villagest.hat custom is getting diluted.in villages people oppose selling there land etc and consider as sin as equivalent to selling ones own mother.one must fight for mother not leave her.



> GOI is mullah appeasing they can grant ration cards and voters cards to illegal Bangladeshis but shamefully don't care about Pakistani Hindu asylum seekers..


Well after all its your chosen democratic govt.so why you complain now.


----------



## doublemaster

jbond197 said:


> Don't even think of comparing the two countries.. Muslims in India have much greater political influence than Pakistani minorities can ever think of..


Because they are still 20%.
They did not leave their country after being killed in Gujarat and Assam.
They did not leave their country after many were killed in Kashmir too by militants.


----------



## westtowel

The Punjabis are Oppressing not only Hindus but also Balochs and Pakthuns.Time to liberate these people from punjabis.


----------



## illusion8

ajtr said:


> yyes even reading pakistani hindus mind is very intriguing too.Why would one shall leave ones own forefathers land.why not fight for it.There is one important custom i noticed in indian villagest.hat custom is getting diluted.in villages people oppose selling there land etc and consider as sin as equivalent to selling ones own mother.one must fight for mother not leave her.
> 
> Well after all its your chosen democratic govt.so why you complain now.



Fight for what?? don't you think that they fought all this while? they fought for 65 years and are at the stage where if they don't flee they'll die enmass, better to escape when the small window is open presently, it will close pretty soon.

They are being robbed of their properties, their wealth and their women, people should be worried about Christians there as well.


----------



## Sashan

Mercenary said:


> This is indeed a problem in Pakistan. People have been radicalized beause for over 30 years, Mosques have been blaring out extremist Islamic lingo which have forced people to commit such acts as kidnapping people and converting them to Islam by force.
> 
> Unfortunately, there is no quick solution to this besides using Military force and that is something Pakistan will never do.
> 
> So Pakistan is caught in this deadly cycle of extremists who have run amok and Liberals who are constantly making excuses for them and blaming the imaginary enemies of Pakistan for their actions.
> 
> Truly a case study of how a country with all the right intentions loses its way.



Seen your postings in other threads as well. One sane voice among the din (I am counting Indians as well)


----------



## ajtr

Mercenary said:


> Pakistan was never meant to be a 100% Islamic State.
> 
> It was state formed to have a muslim majority but with a significant non-muslim minority. 25% of Pakistanis in 1947 were non-muslim.
> 
> It would have been even higher had the migration during the partition not happened. Even Jinnah was against this migration.
> 
> Pakistan's idea was a noble one. Jinnah saw what happened to the Jews in Europe and feared the same happening to the Muslims in India when the Hindus who are the majority come to power when the British leave.
> 
> But his thesis was wrong. Hindus did not start killing Muslims, and nor was a Religious identity enough to bypass all the differences between people. That was made abundantly clear when East Pakistan became Bangladesh.
> 
> Pakistan's since 1958 has failed Jinnah's vision of a secular, democratic, tolerant state.
> 
> Its really sad.


There are lot of confusion what Pakistan meant to be and what it turned out to be.Such are the confusion that it still so confused that it really dont know where to head.It groping in dark.People are unable to understand the simple word co-existence which they did for centuries before british arrive.Where was TNT in this century then?what is it TNT became by the time 1947 came.


----------



## doublemaster

mastbalochi said:


> LAHORE: More than 100 Hindu pilgrims, who did not leave for India the previous day, have now crossed the Wagah Border and are claiming they will return to Pakistan, Express News reported on Saturday.
> Just yesterday Hindu pilgrims, after protesting against immigration authorities and denying rumours of migration, had crossed the border into India.
> The pilgrims leaving today too denied migration rumours and stated they were just propaganda.
> &#8220;*We live for Pakistan, we die for Pakistan,&#8221; said one pilgrim, adding that these rumors were futher spoiling Pakistan&#8217;s image internationally.*
> They reiterated that they would return after completing the pilgrimage.
> Earlier, immigration authorities had stopped pilgrims from crossing the border in the wake of a rumour that they were migrating to India due to fears for their life and property in Pakistan.
> Immigration authorities had initially informed the pilgrims that the interior ministry&#8217;s decision would be given in the next 48 hours. However, after a four-hour long peaceful protest, the Hindu pilgrims were allowed to cross borders
> 
> 100 more Hindu pilgrims cross Wagah Border &#8211; The Express Tribune


I dont know how Hindus are getting treated in Pakistan. 
But please please treat them in the best possible way. 
Have some campaign in pak about these hindu minorities. 
One stupid action about some one can spoil name of islam and that will have ripple effect every where.
Treat the minorities in the way Islam treated them during kilaphat times.


----------



## jbond197

doublemaster said:


> Because they are still 20%.
> They did not leave their country after being killed in Gujarat and Assam.
> They did not leave their country after many were killed in Kashmir too by militants.



Truth be told to you -

Because they are not living in as dire situation as minorities in the land of pure. That's a fact..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ajtr

HZR2011 said:


> They will and can live here,got that pakistani?


hindus of india proposes Govt of india disposes.........................


----------



## HZR2011

ajtr said:


> hindus of india proposes Govt of india disposes.........................


yea,as per Indian News papers,lol as if you know the ground reality,now you may ....


----------



## ajtr

illusion8 said:


> Fight for what?? don't you think that they fought all this while? they fought for 65 years and are at the stage where if they don't flee they'll die enmass, better to escape when the small window is open presently, it will close pretty soon.
> 
> They are being robbed of their properties, their wealth and their women, people should be worried about Christians there as well.


for right/security etc like kashmiris are doing like tribal are doing with maoist help.....


----------



## INDIC

ajtr said:


> hindus of india proposes Govt of india disposes.........................



Its mostly with citizenship law of India, hope you studied that in school.


----------



## KRAIT

ishaqzaade said:


> and they not stop produced children like pigs bhale hi more than 80% population are living bpl and mostly are unemployed and illiterate .and they have heighest crime rate in india .more than 40% criminal who are in the jail is. muslim .


If you want to make a point, do it without using such pathetic words......People like you makes tougher for other Indians who wants good discussion rather than troll fest.

POST REPORTED

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## doublemaster

illusion8 said:


> Fight for what?? don't you think that they fought all this while? they fought for 65 years and are at the stage where if they don't flee they'll die enmass, better to escape when the small window is open presently, it will close pretty soon.
> 
> They are being robbed of their properties, their wealth and their women, people should be worried about Christians there as well.


Same things happened in Gujarat. What if people migrate from there? It will end up creating more trouble to those who left over. They will be treated more badly that before. 

I agree it is difficult to stay and fight. But escaping is no solution at all.


----------



## illusion8

ajtr said:


> for right/security etc like kashmiris are doing like tribal are doing with maoist help.....



LOL, Hindu's are not militants and terrorists, they belong to a peaceful religion.


----------



## jbond197

ajtr said:


> yyes even reading pakistani hindus mind is very intriguing too.Why would one shall leave ones own forefathers land*.why not fight for it.*There is one important custom i noticed in indian villagest.hat custom is getting diluted.in villages people oppose selling there land etc and consider as sin as equivalent to selling ones own mother.one must fight for mother not leave her.



Fight for the land that can be snatched from them anyway in the form of paying ransoms.. Fight to be killed in the name of religion,blasphemy by fanatics.. Not a sound idea.. It's another thing that Muslims in India can at least thing about fight back. Hindus in Pakistan are voiceless..


----------



## ajtr

HZR2011 said:


> yea,as per Indian News papers,lol as if you know the ground reality,now you may ....


sure i do.....i ve ISI,RAW,Mossad,KGB,CIA,MI^ on ground to keep me updated


----------



## jbond197

ajtr said:


> hindus of india proposes Govt of india disposes.........................



But the fact is nobody is forcing them out of the land. but I certainly think traitors should be thrown out to match the numbers and I am sure traitors will be really happy to be in the land of pure..


----------



## illusion8

doublemaster said:


> Same things happened in Gujarat. What if people migrate from there? It will end up creating more trouble to those who left over. They will be treated more badly that before.
> 
> I agree it is difficult to stay and fight. But escaping is no solution at all.



Gujarat was incited by Muslims and it was a communal violence where people from both communities died, don't equate anything that happens in India to what's systematically is happening in Pakistan both are way different.


----------



## HZR2011

ajtr said:


> sure i do.....i ve ISI,RAW,Mossad,KGB,CIA,MI^ on ground to keep me updated


Hey joker,post your posts in Funny sections,so that you'll post count will increase and we will be spared from yours retarded posts

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ajtr

jbond197 said:


> Fight for the land that can be snatched from them anyway in the form of paying ransoms.. Fight to be killed in the name of religion,blasphemy by fanatics.. Not a sound idea.. It's another thing that Muslims in India can at least thing about fight back. Hindus in Pakistan are voiceless..


One who fight form them none can snatch anything . only from cowards everything get snatched away.Tell me if you are able to snatch kashmir from kashmiris or forests from tribals and maoists.


----------



## MINK

jbond197 said:


> Don't even think of comparing the two countries.. Muslims in India have much greater political influence than Pakistani minorities can ever think of..


I agree Hindus in Pakistan don't have much political influence. But, minorities in South Asia more or less do face discrimination. What Mercenary has said in his post I share his view. Unfortunately, some people don't even think this is a problem.


----------



## illusion8

ajtr said:


> One who fight form them none can snatch anything . only from cowards everything get snatched away.Tell me if you are able to snatch kashmir from kashmiris or forests from tribals and maoists.



So you are calling Pakistani minorities cowards now!!! are you an idiot?? looks like it.


----------



## doublemaster

illusion8 said:


> Gujarat was incited by Muslims and it was a communal violence where people from both communities died, don't equate anything that happens in India to what's systematically is happening in Pakistan both are way different.


It doesn't matter who incited. Laws are there to punish them. Its the fact that government did not take action against some community. Same thing is happening in Pak too.

Also karasevaks were not all that innocent. Anyways this doesnt matter to me much. Killing was wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

doublemaster said:


> Same things happened in Gujarat. What if people migrate from there? It will end up creating more trouble to those who left over. They will be treated more badly that before.
> 
> I agree it is difficult to stay and fight. But escaping is no solution at all.



Gujarat riots did not happen for no reason.. Muslims started it and had to bear the consequence.. Now they are peacefully living and progressing in Gujarat.. it's time for others to take lessons from them and live peacefully to progress.. 

Can you even imagine those Pakistani Hindus can even think of burning 60 muslims alive in a train? Think about it what will happen to them..


----------



## ajtr

illusion8 said:


> LOL, Hindu's are not militants and terrorists, they belong to a peaceful religion.


Dont cover your cowardice under the cloak of hifi words like peaceful,non-violence etc.....



> *Shakti aur Kshama (Strength and Mercy)
> &#2325;&#2357;&#2367;: &#2352;&#2366;&#2350;&#2343;&#2366;&#2352;&#2368; &#2360;&#2367;&#2306;&#2361; "&#2342;&#2367;&#2344;&#2325;&#2352;"*
> 
> Poet: Ramdhari Singh "Dinkar"
> &#2325;&#2381;&#2359;&#2350;&#2366;, &#2342;&#2351;&#2366;, &#2340;&#2346;, &#2340;&#2381;&#2351;&#2366;&#2327;, &#2350;&#2344;&#2379;&#2348;&#2354;
> &#2360;&#2348;&#2325;&#2366; &#2354;&#2367;&#2351;&#2366; &#2360;&#2361;&#2366;&#2352;&#2366;
> &#2346;&#2352; &#2344;&#2352; &#2357;&#2381;&#2351;&#2366;&#2328; &#2360;&#2369;&#2351;&#2379;&#2343;&#2344; &#2340;&#2369;&#2350;&#2360;&#2375;
> &#2325;&#2361;&#2379; &#2325;&#2361;&#2366;&#2305; &#2325;&#2348; &#2361;&#2366;&#2352;&#2366;?
> 
> Kshama, daya, tap, tyaag, manobal
> Sabka liya sahara
> Par nar vyagh Suyodhan tumse
> Kaho kahan kab haara?
> 
> Mercy, resolve, tact, tolerance
> You've tried everything and some
> But o my king of men
> When did Suyodhan succumb?
> 
> &#2325;&#2381;&#2359;&#2350;&#2366;&#2358;&#2368;&#2354; &#2361;&#2379; &#2400;&#2346;&#2369;-&#2360;&#2325;&#2381;&#2359;&#2350;
> &#2340;&#2369;&#2350; &#2361;&#2369;&#2351;&#2375; &#2357;&#2367;&#2344;&#2368;&#2340; &#2332;&#2367;&#2340;&#2344;&#2366; &#2361;&#2368;
> &#2342;&#2369;&#2359;&#2381;&#2335; &#2325;&#2380;&#2352;&#2357;&#2379;&#2306; &#2344;&#2375; &#2340;&#2369;&#2350;&#2325;&#2379;
> &#2325;&#2366;&#2351;&#2352; &#2360;&#2350;&#2333;&#2366; &#2313;&#2340;&#2344;&#2366; &#2361;&#2368;
> 
> Kshamasheel ho rrpu-saksham
> Tum huye vineet jitna hi
> Dusht Kauravon ne tumko
> Kaayar samjha utna hi
> 
> The more forgiving you were
> In your humane compassion
> The more these rouge Kauravas
> Pegged you as cowardly ashen
> 
> &#2309;&#2340;&#2381;&#2351;&#2366;&#2330;&#2366;&#2352; &#2360;&#2361;&#2344; &#2325;&#2352;&#2344;&#2375; &#2325;&#2366;
> &#2325;&#2369;&#2347;&#2354; &#2351;&#2361;&#2368; &#2361;&#2379;&#2340;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376;
> &#2346;&#2380;&#2352;&#2369;&#2359; &#2325;&#2366; &#2310;&#2340;&#2306;&#2325; &#2350;&#2344;&#2369;&#2332;
> &#2325;&#2379;&#2350;&#2354; &#2361;&#2379;&#2325;&#2352; &#2326;&#2379;&#2340;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376;
> 
> Atyachar sahan karne ka
> Kufal yahi hota hai
> Paurush ka aatank manuj
> Komal hokar khota hai
> 
> This is the consequence
> Of tolerating atrocities
> The awe of machismo is lost
> When one's gentle n kindly
> 
> &#2325;&#2381;&#2359;&#2350;&#2366; &#2358;&#2379;&#2349;&#2340;&#2368; &#2313;&#2360; &#2349;&#2369;&#2332;&#2306;&#2327; &#2325;&#2379;
> &#2332;&#2367;&#2360;&#2325;&#2375; &#2346;&#2366;&#2360; &#2327;&#2352;&#2354; &#2361;&#2376;
> &#2313;&#2360;&#2325;&#2366; &#2325;&#2381;&#2351;&#2366; &#2332;&#2379; &#2342;&#2306;&#2340;&#2361;&#2368;&#2344;
> &#2357;&#2367;&#2359;&#2352;&#2361;&#2367;&#2340; &#2357;&#2367;&#2344;&#2368;&#2340; &#2360;&#2352;&#2354; &#2361;&#2376;
> 
> Kshama shobhti us bhujang ko
> Jiske paas garal hai
> Uska kya jo dantheen
> Vishrahit vineet saral hai
> 
> Forgiveness is becoming of
> The serpent that's got venom
> None cares for the toothless,
> Poisonless, kind, gentle one
> 
> &#2340;&#2368;&#2344; &#2342;&#2367;&#2357;&#2360; &#2340;&#2325; &#2346;&#2306;&#2341; &#2350;&#2366;&#2306;&#2327;&#2340;&#2375;
> &#2352;&#2328;&#2369;&#2346;&#2340;&#2367; &#2360;&#2367;&#2306;&#2343;&#2369; &#2325;&#2367;&#2344;&#2366;&#2352;&#2375;
> &#2348;&#2376;&#2336;&#2375; &#2346;&#2338;&#2340;&#2375; &#2352;&#2361;&#2375; &#2331;&#2344;&#2381;&#2342;
> &#2309;&#2344;&#2369;&#2344;&#2351; &#2325;&#2375; &#2346;&#2381;&#2351;&#2366;&#2352;&#2375; &#2346;&#2381;&#2351;&#2366;&#2352;&#2375;
> 
> Teen divas tak panth mangte
> Raghupati sindhu kinare
> Baithey padhtey rahey chhand
> Anunay ke pyaare pyaare
> 
> For three days Lord Raam kept
> Asking the ocean for a passage
> Sitting there he petitioned
> Using the sweetest words to engage
> 
> &#2313;&#2340;&#2381;&#2340;&#2352; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2332;&#2348; &#2319;&#2325; &#2344;&#2366;&#2342; &#2349;&#2368;
> &#2313;&#2336;&#2366; &#2344;&#2361;&#2368; &#2360;&#2366;&#2327;&#2352; &#2360;&#2375;
> &#2313;&#2336;&#2368; &#2309;&#2343;&#2368;&#2352; &#2343;&#2343;&#2325; &#2346;&#2380;&#2352;&#2369;&#2359; &#2325;&#2368;
> &#2310;&#2327; &#2352;&#2366;&#2350; &#2325;&#2375; &#2358;&#2352; &#2360;&#2375;
> 
> Uttar mein jab ek naad bhi
> Utha nahi saagar se
> Uthi adheer dhadhak paurush ki
> Aag raam ke shar se
> 
> When in response there was
> Not a whisper from the sea
> A raging fire of endeavor
> Rose from Raam's body
> 
> &#2360;&#2367;&#2306;&#2343;&#2369; &#2342;&#2375;&#2361; &#2343;&#2352; &#2340;&#2381;&#2352;&#2366;&#2361;&#2367;-&#2340;&#2381;&#2352;&#2366;&#2361;&#2367;
> &#2325;&#2352;&#2340;&#2366; &#2310; &#2327;&#2367;&#2352;&#2366; &#2358;&#2352;&#2339; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306;
> &#2330;&#2352;&#2339; &#2346;&#2370;&#2332; &#2342;&#2366;&#2360;&#2340;&#2366; &#2327;&#2371;&#2361;&#2339; &#2325;&#2368;
> &#2348;&#2306;&#2343;&#2366; &#2350;&#2370;&#2338;&#2364; &#2348;&#2344;&#2381;&#2343;&#2344; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306;
> 
> Sindhu deh dhar trahi-trahi
> Karta aa gira sharan mein
> Charan pooj daasta grrhan ki
> Bandha moodh bandhan mein
> 
> The ocean took human-form
> 'N supplicated to Raam
> Touched his feet, was subservient
> A slave he had become
> 
> &#2360;&#2330; &#2346;&#2370;&#2331;&#2379; &#2340;&#2379; &#2358;&#2352; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2361;&#2368;
> &#2348;&#2360;&#2340;&#2368; &#2361;&#2376; &#2342;&#2368;&#2346;&#2381;&#2340;&#2367; &#2357;&#2367;&#2344;&#2351; &#2325;&#2368;
> &#2360;&#2306;&#2343;&#2367;&#2357;&#2330;&#2344; &#2360;&#2350;&#2381;&#2346;&#2370;&#2332;&#2381;&#2351; &#2313;&#2360;&#2368;&#2325;&#2366;
> &#2332;&#2367;&#2360;&#2350;&#2375; &#2358;&#2325;&#2381;&#2340;&#2367; &#2357;&#2367;&#2332;&#2351; &#2325;&#2368;
> 
> Sach poochho to shar mein hi
> Basti hai deepti vinay ki
> Sandhivachan sampoojya usika
> Jisme shakti vijay ki
> 
> Truth be told, it's in the quiver
> That lies the gleam of modesty
> Only his peace-talk is reputable
> Who is capable of victory
> 
> &#2360;&#2361;&#2344;&#2358;&#2368;&#2354;&#2340;&#2366;, &#2325;&#2381;&#2359;&#2350;&#2366;, &#2342;&#2351;&#2366; &#2325;&#2379;
> &#2340;&#2349;&#2368; &#2346;&#2370;&#2332;&#2340;&#2366; &#2332;&#2327; &#2361;&#2376;
> &#2348;&#2354; &#2325;&#2366; &#2342;&#2352;&#2381;&#2346; &#2330;&#2350;&#2325;&#2340;&#2366; &#2313;&#2360;&#2325;&#2375;
> &#2346;&#2368;&#2331;&#2375; &#2332;&#2348; &#2332;&#2327;&#2350;&#2327; &#2361;&#2376;
> 
> Sahansheelta, kshama, daya ko
> Tabhi poojta jag hai
> Bal ka darp chamakta uskey
> Peechhey jab jagmag hai
> 
> Tolerance, forgiveness and clemency
> Are respected by the world
> Only when the glow of strength
> From behind them is unfurled


----------



## jinxeD_girl

doublemaster said:


> I really dont understand what has happened to Indians these days.
> One thread they will come and fight for pak hindus and tell, Look you are not treating minorities.
> Another thread they start and say look muslims you better go back.
> They fail to realize the similarities between these two kinds.



Yes I agree. Some Indians were claiming that we should exchange the 3-4 million of Pakistani Hindu (mostly Sindhi) population with 3-4 million Indian Muslims. If that is the view you guyz have about your own minority then how u guyz can speak on behalf of minorities in other countries.


----------



## jbond197

doublemaster said:


> It doesn't matter who incited. Laws are there to punish them. Its the fact that government did not take action against some community. Same thing is happening in Pak too.
> 
> Also karasevaks were not all that innocent. Anyways this doesnt matter to me much. Killing was wrong.



Yeah, Karsevaks who were burnt alive were definitely at fault.. Laws are there, cases are runing and people are getting punished.. But those fkers who burnt the train if they are ever identified I don't want them to be punished by law.. They should be publicly executed..


----------



## Vinod2070

ajtr said:


> Let them live in india then................


 
We are happy to have them and let our traitors find their own calling.


----------



## ajtr

illusion8 said:


> So *you are calling Pakistani minorities cowards *now!!! are you an idiot?? looks like it.


Yes.Saanch Ko Aanch Nahin(Truth Needs No Support)



Vinod2070 said:


> We are happy to have them and let our traitors find their own calling.


I'm already out so you need not to shed your crocodile's tears on plight of Pakistani hindus.


----------



## jinxeD_girl

jbond197 said:


> Gujarat riots did not happen for no reason.. Muslims started it and had to bear the consequence.. Now they are peacefully living and progressing in Gujarat.. it's time for others to take lessons from them and live peacefully to progress..
> 
> Can you even imagine those Pakistani Hindus can even think of burning 60 muslims alive in a train? Think about it what will happen to them..



They would if they were as big a minority as the Muslims of India. Muslims of India are somewhere around 20% of the population, while Pakistani Hindus are somewhere around 3-4%. The Shias of Pakistan DO RETALIATE back as they make 20-25% of Pakistani population.


----------



## jbond197

ajtr said:


> Dont cover your cowardice under the cloak of hifi words like peaceful,non-violence etc.....



What do you want Pakistani Hindus to do? Start burning properties in Pakistan, burn trains, blast themselves off.. Can you expect them to do all this? Truth is that can only be done by followers of a particular religion and something Hindus can not even think of..


----------



## INDIC

jinxeD_girl said:


> They would if they were as big a minority as the Muslims of India. Muslims of India are somewhere around 20% of the population, while Pakistani Hindus are somewhere around 3-4%. The Shias of Pakistan DO RETALIATE back as they make 20-25% of Pakistani population.



Aren't Shias too leaving Pakistan, the Hazaras and the Turi Pashtuns.


----------



## jinxeD_girl

Vinod2070 said:


> We are happy to have them and let our traitors find their own calling.



yes of course U will be happy at every light skinned moving to India whether it is Kashmiri Pandits, Punjabi Hindus and Sindhi Hindus.


----------



## doublemaster

jbond197 said:


> Gujarat riots did not happen for no reason.. Muslims started it and had to bear the consequence.. Now they are peacefully living and progressing in Gujarat.. it's time for others to take lessons from them and live peacefully to progress..
> 
> Can you even imagine those Pakistani Hindus can even think of burning 60 muslims alive in a train? Think about it what will happen to them..



If they were still 20% and Muslims were going to destroy one of their temple surely they would do.
And progress of Gujarati muslims is a Joke. First goevernment did not do anything to refugees rather they ordered closure of camps and said "Look we dont have any refugees now" (read buddy). 
These are kind of growth they showcased.


----------



## Sashan

ajtr said:


> I ask you a question, a hard hitting one.Do you have it in you(by you i mean indian public) to force GOI to grant asylum to hindus in india.Coz from the ground reports it dont look so as one of the news i posted above.
> 
> A GOI that can go to war with pakistanis to save bengalis...do you think that present day GOI have spine and guts to go to war to save sindhi hindus?
> 
> Or is it that the 70-80 years leaders indian public choose has taken toll on there spine.
> 
> Go first improve the condition of hindus in india then worry about pakistani hindus.hey what about starting from kashmiri pundits first?
> 
> by the GOI has already conceded that pakistani hindus are pakistan's internal matter . so why you all getting outraged.After all its your chosen govt. policy. you must support whole heartedly...



Though your tone may be offensive to some, you have hit the nail on the head. Here is a similar one I posted in another thread(before the Assam riots started)

India has for long sacrificed the interests of many citizens/non-citizens who are/can be more patriotic than many living in India due to the geo politics.(edited certain portions for convenience of reading)

1. In Assam and Bengal illegal Bangladesh immigrants changing the demographics of certain regions and India keeping quiet as a policy of appeasement
2. Kashmiri Pandits thrown out of Kashmir and India has more or less forgotten about this as they do not want to add to the dissatification of the separatists.
3. India illegally handing over Katchatheevu without the ratification of two houses of parliament and some Indian official deeming it illegal for TN fishermen to fish near Katchatheevu and Tamilnadu fishermen getting killed/arrested by SL Navy and Indian government not doing a squat lest it will offend SL. 

4. People(read it as hindus mostly except in case of SL) from Pakistan/Bangladesh/SL whose interests are sacrificed by Indian government.

Source: http://www.defence.pk/forums/indian...y-all-parties-tamil-nadu-2.html#ixzz23JIFGuUf

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jinxeD_girl

Gigawatt said:


> Aren't Shias too leaving Pakistan, the Hazaras and the Turi Pashtuns.



Well then even Sunnis are leaving Pakistan too with the current situation of Pakistan... I am just comparing who can retaliate back. Hindus of Pakistan only make 2-3% (3-4 million) of Pakistani population, they are in no position of retaliate back. While Muslims of India make 20-25% population (somewhere around 200 million?). In absolute numbers, Muslims of India have the means to retaliate back.


----------



## doublemaster

jbond197 said:


> What do you want Pakistani Hindus to do? Start burning properties in Pakistan, burn trains, blast themselves off.. Can you expect them to do all this? Truth is that can only be done by followers of a particular religion and something Hindus can not even think of..


Is it. Who blasted samajotha train, mecca masjid, melengov? 
Truth is they also have access to bombs. They carried out these actions and blamed muslims and spoiled muslims name itself. Hight of cowardness. First of all doing this and naming others.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DARIUS

jinxeD_girl said:


> yes of course U will be happy at every light skinned moving to India whether it is Kashmiri Pandits, Punjabi Hindus and Sindhi Hindus.


So u are still in ur delusional world of racial superiority??????OMG I thought more than 60 years of independence had put back atleast some sanity into ur head but alas. . . . .!!!!


----------



## jbond197

pritamkonar said:


> I agree Hindus in Pakistan don't have much political influence. But, minorities in South Asia more or less do face discrimination. What Mercenary has said in his post I share his view. Unfortunately, some people don't even think this is a problem.



There are no laws against minorities in India. No blasphemy law, No anti Ahmadiyya laws where as such things are existing in other parts of south asia so please do not even compare India with others..


----------



## ajtr

jbond197 said:


> What do you want Pakistani Hindus to do? Start burning properties in Pakistan, burn trains, blast themselves off.. Can you expect them to do all this? Truth is that can only be done by followers of a particular religion and something Hindus can not even think of..


I wonder who was the person who killed Gandhi..ofcourse he was not from religion of peace.
Who are the people who blasted samjauta express ,ajmer,malegaon,mecca masjid sure they were not from religion of peace.And who were the people who kill christaians and muslims in riots in gujarat and odisa ..they too were not from religion of peace....who was dara singh who burnt staines and his sons in his car he too was not from religion of peace.


By the way i would like pakistani hindus go the way shia went in pakistan.to save your home and community you have to fight off the attackers.


----------



## RayOfLight

what's the process for this? Do we have to send this Pak-hindus list (who's willing to migrate to India) and get "NO Objection" from PAK? Or we just gave them citizenship on the fly...


----------



## doublemaster

Sashan said:


> Though your tone may be offensive to some, you have hit the nail on the head. Here is a similar one I posted in another thread(before the Assam riots started)
> 
> India has for long sacrificed the interests of many citizens/non-citizens who are/can be more patriotic than many living in India due to the geo politics.(edited certain portions for convenience of reading)
> 
> 1. In Assam and Bengal illegal Bangladesh immigrants changing the demographics of certain regions and India keeping quiet as a policy of appeasement
> 2. Kashmiri Pandits thrown out of Kashmir and India has more or less forgotten about this as they do not want to add to the dissatification of the separatists.
> 3. India illegally handing over Katchatheevu without the ratification of two houses of parliament and some Indian official deeming it illegal for TN fishermen to fish near Katchatheevu and Tamilnadu fishermen getting killed/arrested by SL Navy and Indian government not doing a squat lest it will offend SL.
> 
> 4. People(read it as hindus mostly except in case of SL) from Pakistan/Bangladesh/SL whose interests are sacrificed by Indian government.
> 
> Source: http://www.defence.pk/forums/indian...y-all-parties-tamil-nadu-2.html#ixzz23JIFGuUf


About Kashmir pandits: Are these are the only people killed by Anti-India militants? Much more proportionate muslims got killed there by militants (un-fortunatly they were many times being targeted by army also). But why muslims in Kashmir are still living there? Why only pandits left? They should have lived there.
Fact is pandits did not want these "mess" and left kashmir for some of the benefits provided by governments relocate. 
Even if you make kashmir safe to them they will not return. Few might just show off protesting here and there.
Now situation is kashmir improved a lot. still why pandits not returning?



ajtr said:


> I wonder who was the person who killed Gandhi..ofcourse he was not from religion of peace.
> Who are the people who blasted samjauta express ,ajmer,malegaon,mecca masjid sure they were not from religion of peace.And who were the people who kill christaians and muslims in riots in gujarat and odisa ..they too were not from religion of peace....who was dara singh who burnt staines and his sons in his car he too was not from religion of peace.
> 
> 
> By the way i would like pakistani hindus go the way shia went in pakistan.to save your home and community you have to fight off the attackers.


right said dude.
Just come to Karnataka (or Assam) and see how these people vandalize churches. Earlier they used to say only muslims are problem. Now they are targeting christians also.


----------



## Vinod2070

DARIUS said:


> So u are still in ur delusional world of racial superiority??????OMG I thought more than 60 years of independence had put back atleast some sanity into ur head but alas. . . . .!!!!



This primitive thought process comes from a severe lack of identity.

Such people are beneath contempt. Our racists think of them at the very bottom of the race pyramid (if there is a race pyramid), the lowest of the low.

They try to suck up to Iranians, North Indians and others and get only contempt and tiraskaar and be-izzati.

If they relate to us as fellow human beings, they are welcome.

They try to suck up due to race and ethnicity, they get only contempt.

We are Indians first and foremost, race and ethnicity are secondary.

And they are Muslims, the part of Ummah, the fort of Islam.

They share more with a Somalian pirate on the sea than a Punjabi non Muslim across the border.

That was the logic of partition and there is no going back.

*There is no difference between them watching our movies or an African in Egypt or a Peruvian in Latam as far as we are concerned, only difference is some of them don't need subtitles. *

Such people get contempt both is their own country and of course from foreigners like us and even Iranians. We think of them the same way the Parsis of India look at the current crop of Iranians.


----------



## doublemaster

@ajitr. Most of the time our views matches.


----------



## KRAIT

doublemaster said:


> @ajitr. Most of the time our views matches.


Today, she is not on troll mode....

P.S. No offence AJTR


----------



## miss

ajtr said:


> I wonder who was the person who killed Gandhi..ofcourse he was not from religion of peace.
> Who are the people who blasted samjauta express ,ajmer,malegaon,mecca masjid sure they were not from religion of peace.And who were the people who kill christaians and muslims in riots in gujarat and odisa ..they too were not from religion of peace....who was dara singh who burnt staines and his sons in his car he too was not from religion of peace.
> 
> 
> By the way i would like pakistani hindus go the way shia went in pakistan.to save your home and community you have to fight off the attackers.


the question to ask is.. why did samjhauta and mecca happen.
Only to ow that the other side acan also retaliate. so thats aweak argument. you have created 100s of attacks and can only keep pointing to 2 or 3 retaliatory ones. too bad . doesnt fly.
hindus are too few and too poor and too dispersed. they dont have resources


----------



## Vinod2070

ajtr said:


> *I'm already out* so you need not to shed your crocodile's tears on plight of Pakistani hindus.


 
That's a good news.

Now start working for the Shia and Ahmedi and Sufis and sundry others in your own country and stop worrying about India.

India and you have both nothing to do with each other.

Don't remain darmiyan, go the whole hog.


----------



## ajtr

Sashan said:


> Though your tone may be offensive to some, you have hit the nail on the head. Here is a similar one I posted in another thread(before the Assam riots started)
> 
> India has for long sacrificed the interests of many citizens/non-citizens who are/can be more patriotic than many living in India due to the geo politics.(edited certain portions for convenience of reading)
> 
> 1. In Assam and Bengal illegal Bangladesh immigrants changing the demographics of certain regions and India keeping quiet as a policy of appeasement
> 2. Kashmiri Pandits thrown out of Kashmir and India has more or less forgotten about this as they do not want to add to the dissatification of the separatists.
> 3. India illegally handing over Katchatheevu without the ratification of two houses of parliament and some Indian official deeming it illegal for TN fishermen to fish near Katchatheevu and Tamilnadu fishermen getting killed/arrested by SL Navy and Indian government not doing a squat lest it will offend SL.
> 
> 4. People(read it as hindus mostly except in case of SL) from Pakistan/Bangladesh/SL whose interests are sacrificed by Indian government.
> 
> Source: http://www.defence.pk/forums/indian...y-all-parties-tamil-nadu-2.html#ixzz23JIFGuUf


There is reason for all those.when country lack the national vision it goes down and lets down its citezen be it letting down of pundits in kashmir or letting down of muslims in gujarat or letting down of tribal in maoist hit areas or even letting down of bodos in assam.
There was never a national vision for india or if one ever was drafted ever.Indians just try to shout nehru vision etc but i must say *nehru was most confused and indecisive leader world would have ever seen.*
Loksabha polls should be fought on national issues not on the local level issues.let state assembly deal with local issues.


----------



## jinxeD_girl

DARIUS said:


> So u are still in ur delusional world of racial superiority??????OMG I thought more than 60 years of independence had put back atleast some sanity into ur head but alas. . . . .!!!!



Nope, you have to blame the present day technology of google [images], facebook, youtube etc for corrupting my mind with those thoughts. 



doublemaster said:


> @ajitr. Most of the time our views matches.



Are YOU Indian Muslim?


----------



## doublemaster

jbond197 said:


> There are no laws against minorities in India. No blasphemy law, No anti Ahmadiyya laws where as such things are existing in other parts of south asia so please do not even compare India with others..


Yes it wasnt exist, thats why India was great and will be. Thats why we do have respect all over the world. I can proudly tell every where i am Indian and i do get respect every where.

But many people like you started changing. They post thread here for blasphemy laws and making India hindu country keeping muslims christian out of India. This will get the same fate as others getting now


----------



## Vinod2070

jinxeD_girl said:


> yes of course U will be happy at every light skinned moving to India whether it is Kashmiri Pandits, Punjabi Hindus and Sindhi Hindus.


 
See post#66 for my thoughts on you and your ilk.

But I must say, nobody who passes the Walmart checkout counter would guess the naughty brain lying behind that burqa.


----------



## doublemaster

jinxeD_girl said:


> Nope, you have to blame the present day technology of google [images], facebook, youtube etc for corrupting my mind with those thoughts.
> 
> 
> 
> Are YOU Indian Muslim?



Isnt Indian enough??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ishaqzaade

doublemaster said:


> right said dude.
> Just come to Karnataka (or Assam) and see how these people vandalize churches. Earlier they used to say only muslims are problem. Now they are targeting christians also.


oh really thats y 40% criminal in the jail are muslim and they are only 14% in india .because they are peaceful people .

'Sacked prof's a victim of Talibanisation' - India News - IBNLive


----------



## Vinod2070

jinxeD_girl said:


> Nope, you have to blame the present day technology of google [images], facebook, youtube etc for corrupting my mind with those thoughts.



There is a *simpler explanation*. 

Who wants to have that in detail?

Promise me you will take it positively.


----------



## doublemaster

ajtr said:


> There is reason for all those.when country lack the national vision it goes down and lets down its citezen be it letting down of pundits in kashmir or letting down of muslims in gujarat or letting down of tribal in maoist hit areas or even letting down of bodos in assam.
> There was never a national vision for india or if one ever was drafted ever.Indians just try to shout nehru vision etc but i must say *nehru was most confused and indecisive leader world would have ever seen.*
> Loksabha polls should be fought on national issues not on the local level issues.let state assembly deal with local issues.



Why Nehru confused policy?


----------



## ajtr

miss said:


> the question to ask is.. why did samjhauta and mecca happen.
> Only to ow that the other side acan also retaliate. so thats aweak argument. you have created 100s of attacks and can only keep pointing to 2 or 3 retaliatory ones. too bad . doesnt fly.
> hindus are too few and too poor and too dispersed. they dont have resources


you search for reasons of samjotha express i'll search reasons for 26/11..if you gonna go down that route then sure most welcome.


----------



## jinxeD_girl

jbond197 said:


> Gujarat riots did not happen for no reason.. Muslims started it and had to bear the consequence.. Now *they are peacefully living and progressing in Gujarat*.. i



Oh my God! Oh my God!! Indians Muslims are progressing? says who? India? Not neutral credible sources like Times Magazine...





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jackdaws

RayOfLight said:


> what's the process for this? Do we have to send this Pak-hindus list (who's willing to migrate to India) and get "NO Objection" from PAK? Or we just gave them citizenship on the fly...



Nowhere in the world does a country whose citizenship an individual wishes to renounce give or is expected to give a "No Objection"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ishaqzaade

doublemaster said:


> Why Nehru confused policy?


thats y the reason we non-muslim are in hell with backward muslims .


----------



## miss

doublemaster said:


> About Kashmir pandits: Are these are the only people killed by Anti-India militants? Much more proportionate muslims got killed there by militants (un-fortunatly they were many times being targeted by army also). But why muslims in Kashmir are still living there? Why only pandits left? They should have lived there.
> Fact is pandits did not want these "mess" and left kashmir for some of the benefits provided by governments relocate.
> Even if you make kashmir safe to them they will not return. Few might just show off protesting here and there.
> Now situation is kashmir improved a lot. still why pandits not returning?
> 
> 
> right said dude.
> Just come to Karnataka (or Assam) and see how these people vandalize churches. Earlier they used to say only muslims are problem. Now they are targeting christians also.


this is the most BS argument. the pandits would have been exterminated if they lived there.
dont you see the fate of hindu pakistanis. the mslims are just absolutely ruthless when it comes to ethnic cleansing.


----------



## Bang Galore

While I feel a little sorry for the plight of these people, I'm not too thrilled to have these people coming in to India. We already have more than our share of stupid people, don't see any reason to add more. These people are the fools who decided to stay back in the *Islamic* republic of Pakistan, what on earth did they think would be their fate? These people are those who marked themselves out for extinction on the evolutionary scale by either their laziness or stupidity. Sympathy from far is what can be offered, no tearing necessity to do more.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ajtr

ishaqzaade said:


> oh really thats y 40% criminal in the jail are muslim and they are only 14% in india .because they are peaceful people .
> 
> 'Sacked prof's a victim of Talibanisation' - India News - IBNLive


----------



## jinxeD_girl

doublemaster said:


> Isnt Indian enough??



yes, but this is the first time I am seeing an Indian Hindu defending his own Indian Muslim fellowmen... which is an anomaly. Either u r that rare unheard breed of Indian Hindus who sympathisizes with Indian Muslims or u r Indian Muslim urself.. which one is it?


----------



## ishaqzaade

jinxeD_girl said:


> Oh my God! Oh my God!! Indians Muslims are progressing? says who? India? Not neutral credible sources like Times Magazine...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


mam mostly muslim converts are low caste hindus and they are historically backward .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## doublemaster

ishaqzaade said:


> oh really thats y 40% criminal in the jail are muslim and they are only 14% in india .because they are peaceful people .
> 
> 'Sacked prof's a victim of Talibanisation' - India News - IBNLive


Dont know from where you get these numbers.
But this is still possible because they are poor in India. poverty and crimes go hand in hand.

About the pic u shared, I can share hundreds of Hindu talibanis pics and videos. But i dont need to because u know it already


----------



## Vinod2070

jinxeD_girl said:


> Oh my God! Oh my God!! Indians Muslims are progressing? says who? India? Not neutral credible sources like Times Magazine...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


 
That kaffir source tells only part of the story.

They are doing better than Pakistani Muslims.

Far better, on every socio economic measure.


----------



## Sashan

doublemaster said:


> About Kashmir pandits: Are these are the only people killed by Anti-India militants? Much more proportionate muslims got killed there by militants (un-fortunatly they were many times being targeted by army also). But why muslims in Kashmir are still living there? Why only pandits left? They should have lived there.
> Fact is pandits did not want these "mess" and left kashmir for* some of the benefits provided by governments relocate*.
> Even if you make kashmir safe to them they will not return. Few might just show off protesting here and there.
> Now situation is kashmir improved a lot. still why pandits not returning?



Here is general background. The militants were armed to the teeth and were ready to fight India when the ethnic cleansing of Pandits call started in Kashmir. Pandits who had no issues with India did not take up arms. See the difference if the Pandits have stayed?

Let me understand how many Kashmiri Pandits have you come across and heard their stories. Here is one personal story for you I have come across from many such ones. One of my friends' father was a professor in Kashmir. One fine evening, a young boy(a muslim well wisher) who was working in his household came running and asked them to vacate as he heard that they will be targetted that night. He could not even withdraw money from the bank and have to take the bus that same evening. Do you expect him(the professor) to stay back and fight against well armed militants? Remember the professor had 2 sisters beside my friend who was young as well.


----------



## miss

jinxeD_girl said:


> Oh my God! Oh my God!! Indians Muslims are progressing? says who? India? Not neutral credible sources like Times Magazine...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


the reason is a statistical aberration.
all the well educated and rich mslim of india left for pakistan in 47 leaving behind the poor and uneducated. the dalits were also in the same shape back then. now the dalits have done much better than mslims because they worked and mslims need to learn to do that.


----------



## jbond197

doublemaster said:


> Yes it wasnt exist, thats why India was great and will be. Thats why we do have respect all over the world. I can proudly tell every where i am Indian and i do get respect every where.
> 
> *But many people like you started changing. They post thread here for blasphemy laws and making India hindu country keeping muslims christian out of India. This will get the same fate as others getting now*



Stop talking non-sense, I was trying to show the differences not desiring to enact such laws and throwing anyone out of the country.. But I certainly believe the traitors of the land should be dealt with tight fist because nobody else can be as disgusting as a person who live on the land and work against it.. I despise them and wish the worst for them..


----------



## Vinod2070

ishaqzaade said:


> mam mostly muslim converts are low caste hindus and they are historically backward .


 
That is true for most Pakistani converts as well.

Including some "girl" here.


----------



## jinxeD_girl

miss said:


> the reason is a statistical aberration.
> all the well educated and rich mslim of india left for pakistan in 47 leaving behind the poor and uneducated. the dalits were also in the same shape back then. now the dalits have done much better than mslims because they worked and mslims need to learn to do that.



Now all kind of lame excuses started to pour in ... we can say the same thing about Pakistani Hindus too... majority of rich Pakistani Hindus left for India during partition, what is left mostly is low caste Hindus from interior Sindh.


----------



## miss

ajtr said:


> you search for reasons of samjotha express i'll search reasons for 26/11..if you gonna go down that route then sure most welcome.


reason for samjhota was that these guys were sick of ilm terror from pak and wanted to show that indians can also retaliate, misuided but thats fact. if you guys did not interfere in india with trror samjota would never have happened.
now give me reason for 26/11


----------



## doublemaster

jinxeD_girl said:


> yes, but this is the first time I am seeing an Indian Hindu defending his own Indian Muslim fellowmen... which is an anomaly. Either u r that rare unheard breed of Indian Hindus who sympathisizes with Indian Muslims or u r Indian Muslim urself.. which one is it?


Its not rare Indian Hindus defending muslims. Indian Hindus were far more good, Honest, down to earth people. But now things are getting changed. Mostly people in Internet are communalized more than one who dont access to internet.
Reason for this is. There are organisations who work pro-actively. They keep on posting in facebook and other internet media. Common people fall in this trap.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ishaqzaade

ajtr said:


>


aunty ji u don't want i start post picture from world media where muslim population is growing and daily attack and bomb blast in churches and i know that will also happened in india in future when their population will reach 20%


----------



## miss

jinxeD_girl said:


> Now all kind of lame excuses started to pour in ... we can say the same thing about Pakistani Hindus too... majority of rich Pakistani Hindus left for India during partition, what is left mostly is low caste Hindus from interior Sindh.


true.. maybe so. but they arenot complaining about poverty. they are running out because of institutionalised victimzation and targetting their very existance.
this is not an excuse. its a fact. you guys are experts at ethnic cleansing


----------



## jinxeD_girl

Vinod2070 said:


> That is true for most Pakistani converts as well.
> 
> Including some "girl" here.



Our ancestors were never low caste Hindus... if they were Hindus, they were at least Brahamins, nothing less than that


----------



## ajtr

doublemaster said:


> Why Nehru confused policy?


You analyze nehru's years as PM from 1947 to 1963 and check out all the blunders he committed from kashmir to Pakistan to china to IWT.He was total failure as PM.


----------



## ishaqzaade

doublemaster said:


> Its not rare Indian Hindus defending muslims. Indian Hindus were far more good, Honest, down to earth people. But now things are getting changed. Mostly people in Internet are communalized more than one who dont access to internet.
> Reason for this is. There are organisations who work pro-actively. They keep on posting in facebook and other internet media. Common people fall in this trap.


bro u 1st talk about growing fanatic muslim population in india .(isi sleeper cell


----------



## miss

jinxeD_girl said:


> yes, but this is the first time I am seeing an Indian Hindu defending his own Indian Muslim fellowmen... which is an anomaly. Either u r that rare unheard breed of Indian Hindus who sympathisizes with Indian Muslims or u r Indian Muslim urself.. which one is it?


in the cyberworld anyone canbe tomcruise


----------



## ajtr

ishaqzaade said:


> aunty ji u don't want i start post picture from world media where muslim population is growing and daily attack and bomb blast in churches and i know that will also happened in india in future when their population will reach 20%


you thow stones i'll throw rocks.Btw its you who started this not me......


----------



## doublemaster

miss said:


> the reason is a statistical aberration.
> all the well educated and rich mslim of india left for pakistan in 47 leaving behind the poor and uneducated. the dalits were also in the same shape back then. now the dalits have done much better than mslims because they worked and mslims need to learn to do that.



Both could be correct.
1. Most indian muslims were converts from dalits and other backward casts.
2. Many educated muslims migrated (Dont know if its really correct.)

Addition to this:
Now muslims are slowly making progress in education.


----------



## miss

jinxeD_girl said:


> Our ancestors were never low caste Hindus... if they were Hindus, they were at least Brahamins, nothing less than that


nope most hindus who cnverted to islm were lower caste hindus. there were some kshatriyas who got converted to hold onto their land but thats about it.


----------



## Sashan

ajtr said:


> There is reason for all those.when country lack the national vision it goes down and lets down its citezen be it letting down of pundits in kashmir or letting down of muslims in gujarat or letting down of tribal in maoist hit areas or even letting down of bodos in assam.
> There was never a national vision for india or if one ever was drafted ever.Indians just try to shout nehru vision etc but i must say *nehru was most confused and indecisive leader world would have ever seen.*
> Loksabha polls should be fought on national issues not on the local level issues.let state assembly deal with local issues.



I agree with you especially the bolded portion. Nehru and Gandhi had a vision but on paper. They wanted secularism for India but ended up practicing pseudosecularism. That has only strengthened the conservatives among the religions over a period of time (read it is as both hindus and muslims).


----------



## jbond197

doublemaster said:


> Is it. Who blasted samajotha train, mecca masjid, melengov?
> Truth is they also have access to bombs. They carried out these actions and blamed muslims and spoiled muslims name itself. Hight of cowardness. First of all doing this and naming others.



One small group in a country with 80% Hindus was involved in it and that is behind the bars.. Not a sign to show the mentality of 99.99% and now compare these with the acts of Muslim terrorists who do these acts on a daily basis at one place or other.. Doesn't matter they are 1% or 20%.. look at their numbers in America and what they did here.. So nobody is spoiling their name they themselves are responsible for their good reputation..


----------



## jinxeD_girl

miss said:


> true.. maybe so. but they arenot complaining about poverty. they are running out because of institutionalised victimzation and targetting their very existance.
> this is not an excuse. its a fact. you guys are experts at ethnic cleansing



Actually it is you guyz who are good at ethnic cleansing.. Have you heard ever that Pakistani Hindus were killed in such large numbers as the Indian Muslims and Sikhs were... numbering in thousands 



miss said:


> nope most hindus who cnverted to islm were lower caste hindus. there were some kshatriyas who got converted to hold onto their land but thats about it.



That is why I said... IF they were Hindus... although I am Hindko, my ancestors might be zoroastrians.


----------



## ajtr

miss said:


> reason for samjhota was that these guys were sick of ilm terror from pak and wanted to show that indians can also retaliate, misuided but thats fact. if you guys did not interfere in india with trror samjota would never have happened.
> now give me reason for 26/11


Gujarat........................biggest reason for 26/11 and IM bombings in last decade.



miss said:


> reason for samjhota was that these guys were sick of ilm terror from pak and wanted to show that indians can also retaliate, misuided but thats fact. if you guys did not interfere in india with trror samjota would never have happened.
> now give me reason for 26/11


Gujarat........................biggest reason for 26/11 and IM bombings in last decade.


----------



## ishaqzaade

ajtr said:


> you thow stones i'll throw rocks.Btw its you who started this not me......


i only post picture because 'doublemaster ' try to tell muslim christen are friend in india but i personally know christen are more islamophobic than hindus(ask any mangloren christen)


----------



## miss

doublemaster said:


> Both could be correct.
> 1. Most indian muslims were converts from dalits and other backward casts.
> 2. Many educated muslims migrated (Dont know if its really correct.)
> 
> Addition to this:
> Now muslims are slowly making progress in education.


good so that stupid sub thread can be closed


----------



## jinxeD_girl

jbond197 said:


> One small group in a country with 80% Hindus was involved in it and that is behind the bars.. Not a sign to show the mentality of 99.99% and now compare these with the acts of Muslim terrorists who do these acts on a daily basis at one place or other.. Doesn't matter they are 1% or 20%.. look at their numbers in America and what they did here.. So nobody is spoiling their name they themselves are responsible for their good reputation..



If we go by the mentality of Indian Hindus on this forum, I can safely bet on the mentality of 99.99999% Indian Hindus (including you) and their views on Indian Muslims, Muslims and Islam in general. But I am an optimist person, so I am hoping that the views of non-internet Indian Hindus are somewhat different that you guyz? or is it the same?


----------



## Sashan

Bang Galore said:


> While I feel a little sorry for the plight of these people, I'm not too thrilled to have these people coming in to India. *We already have more than our share of stupid people, don't see any reason to add more*. These people are the fools who decided to stay back in the *Islamic* republic of Pakistan, what on earth did they think would be their fate? These people are those who marked themselves out for extinction on the evolutionary scale by either their laziness or stupidity. Sympathy from far is what can be offered, no tearing necessity to do more.




So you meant to call Pakistani hindus as stupid people? Or let me know how to intepret your statement above?

As for the rest, India want to host 30 million illegals but not some people who are persecuted?


----------



## doublemaster

jbond197 said:


> Stop talking non-sense, I was trying to show the differences not desiring to enact such laws and throwing anyone out of the country.. But I certainly believe the traitors of the land should be dealt with tight fist because nobody else can be as disgusting as a person who live on the land and work against it.. I despise them and wish the worst for them..


Your posts doesnt make me feel that way.


----------



## jbond197

jinxeD_girl said:


> If we go by the mentality of Indian Hindus on this forum, I can safely bet on the mentality of 99.99999% Indian Hindus (including you) and their views on Indian Muslims, Muslims and Islam in general. But I am an optimist person, so I am hoping that the views of non-internet Indian Hindus are somewhat different that you guyz? or is it the same?



Oh come on, now you want us to take you seriously!! You are a joke, Miss race-queen!!



doublemaster said:


> Your posts doesnt make me feel that way.



I don't care what a fanatic thinks!!


----------



## miss

jinxeD_girl said:


> Actually it is you guyz who are good at ethnic cleansing.. Have you heard ever that Pakistani Hindus were killed in such large numbers as the Indian Muslims and Sikhs were... numbering in thousands
> 
> That is why I said... IF they were Hindus... although I am Hindko, my ancestors might be zoroastrians.


hindus dont and never did ethnic cleanising. rioting is not equal to EC. you guys tried to kill all BD hindus.
now you are torturing a suppressing pak hindus that is real cleansing. in kashmir you guys chased away all pandits. that is cleansing. in india at independence mslim pp was 8% today is 14% .no way that is cleansing.

most pak mslims esp panjabis were hindus and mostly lower caste with some kshatrityas . i hear that even pashtuns were orig hindus but not too sure.


----------



## ishaqzaade

doublemaster said:


> Both could be correct.
> 1. Most indian muslims were converts from dalits and other backward casts.
> 2. Many educated muslims migrated (Dont know if its really correct.)
> 
> Addition to this:
> Now muslims are slowly making progress in education.


don't lie mostly muslim are chamaar ,dhobi ,mechanic ,small buissnesmen and kasai .only some muslims are successful .(read saccher commitee report ).and mostly muslim family have vary big family .they are also expert in crime .


----------



## jinxeD_girl

Sashan said:


> So you meant to call Pakistani hindus as stupid people? Or let me know how to intepret your statement above?
> 
> As for the rest, India want to host 30 million illegals but not some people who are prosecuted?



when they decided to stay back, it was not an Islamic republic, the name got changed in 1956 or something. Also, what is your problem with 30 million illegal Bangladeshis? I thought u guyz were friends, u helped them to get their independence from you know whom .. now show them who their true friends are by allowing to stay them in India.


----------



## miss

ajtr said:


> Gujarat........................biggest reason for 26/11 and IM bombings in last decade.
> 
> Gujarat........................biggest reason for 26/11 and IM bombings in last decade.



but there were enough of that evern before gujarat. why?
second why does pak poke its nose in india;s affair. does india poke its nose in pak;s affair?
If you sau Guj is the reason you are sending these kind of activities then you are committing a crime.


----------



## doublemaster

jinxeD_girl said:


> If we go by the mentality of Indian Hindus on this forum, I can safely bet on the mentality of 99.99999% Indian Hindus (including you) and their views on Indian Muslims, Muslims and Islam in general. But I am an optimist person, so I am hoping that the views of non-internet Indian Hindus are somewhat different that you guyz? or is it the same?


This is what i am trying to say every time. These internet warriors are spoiling, defaming India name.
If any one reads thread posted here will never think that Hindus are peaceful.
But reality on the ground different. I wish that they wont fall in trap of these people


----------



## rubyjackass

India should not allow immigrants from Pakistan or Bangladesh. It will only encourage the crazies there to drive marginalized sections out of the country. If a shopkeeper in Pakistan is facing competition from a Hindu, there is an extra option for him now.


----------



## miss

jinxeD_girl said:


> Actually it is you guyz who are good at ethnic cleansing.. Have you heard ever that Pakistani Hindus were killed in such large numbers as the Indian Muslims and Sikhs were... numbering in thousands
> 
> 
> 
> That is why I said... IF they were Hindus... although I am Hindko, my ancestors might be zoroastrians.


 
on Hindkos.. you were recently converted hindus..
.A. Rose, author of Glossary of the Tribes and Castes of the Punjab and North West Frontier has defined Hindkowans or Hindkois as follows:

 Hindki, a generic term, half contemptuous, applied to all Muhammadans who being of Hindu origin speak Hindko and have been converted to Islam in comparatively recent times. In Bannu the term usually denotes an Awan or Jatt cultivator, but in a wider sense it includes all Muhammadans who speak Hindko langauge.[10]


----------



## jbond197

doublemaster said:


> This is what i am trying to say every time. These internet warriors are spoiling, defaming India name.
> If any one reads thread posted here will never think that Hindus are peaceful.
> But reality on the ground different. I wish that they wont fall in trap of these people



Wow, you have been defending the acts of fanatics in this and other threads are concerned about Internet warriors!! you do not feel bad when innocent get killed in the blasts due to bombs planted by people of your ilk but then you are concerned about the comments on internet and their impact on defaming India's name. Nice!!


----------



## Sashan

jinxeD_girl said:


> when they decided to stay back, it was not an Islamic republic, the name got changed in 1956 or something. Also, what is your problem with 30 million *illegal* Bangladeshis? I thought u *guyz were friends*, u helped them to get their independence from you know whom .. now show them who their true friends are by allowing to stay them in India.



The highlighted portion is the problem. As for the second highlighted portion, that is your thought process. Here is mine - it was a win-win situation for both Bangladesh and India back then. And remember there are no friends in geopolitics.


----------



## ice_man

ishaqzaade said:


> don't lie mostly muslim are chamaar ,dhobi ,mechanic ,small buissnesmen and kasai .only some muslims are successful .(read saccher commitee report ).and mostly muslim family have vary big family .they are also expert in crime .



lovely i see you must be a bajrang dal or rss member from your great post!


----------



## doublemaster

miss said:


> reason for samjhota was that these guys were sick of ilm terror from pak and wanted to show that indians can also retaliate, misuided but thats fact. if you guys did not interfere in india with trror samjota would never have happened.
> now give me reason for 26/11


If they did so, they should have announced it that they did. why dint they do so?
Reason is they wanted 2 fruits in one sword. Killing of muslims and naming it on muslims. This is not the first and last time they did so.
1. Like i said earlier, They hosted pak flag in karnataka (sindagi) and tried to incite riot there. But they were caught. 
2. People like Pramod mutalik were ready to create communal riots for money. caught in infamous "rent a riot" video.
3. Many times fake mail was sent by name of some muslim terror groups by non-muslims.

To be honest wast majority of Indian muslims think that IM is surly not a muslim org.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jinxeD_girl

miss said:


> hindus dont and never did ethnic cleanising. rioting is not equal to EC. you guys tried to kill all BD hindus.
> now you are torturing a suppressing pak hindus that is real cleansing. in kashmir you guys chased away all pandits. that is cleansing. in india at independence mslim pp was 8% today is 14% .no way that is cleansing.
> 
> most pak mslims esp panjabis were hindus and mostly lower caste with some kshatrityas . i hear that even pashtuns were orig hindus but not too sure.



Are you sure about that? What is you definition of lower caste?

Here is how average girls from UPPER PUNJAB look like





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

and here is your average Indian from Bihar and U.P. looks like...





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Pashtuns and Balochis are Iranic people, so don't let us start on them. They have nothing to do with India and Indians.


----------



## ice_man

Videos &#8211; The Express Tribune

this video should shutup the indian propaganda for now


----------



## ajtr

ishaqzaade said:


> i only post picture because 'doublemaster ' try to tell muslim christen are friend in india but i personally know christen are more islamophobic than hindus(ask any mangloren christen)


And i posted pic coz you posted that pic.


----------



## jinxeD_girl

Hinduism is a religion, not a race or ethnic group. Even if our ancestors were Hindus, nothing wrong with that. But racially (northwestern states i.e. Pakistan) are quite different from the present day Peninsular India.


----------



## doublemaster

jbond197 said:


> Wow, you have been defending the acts of fanatics in this and other threads are concerned about Internet warriors!! you do not feel bad when innocent get killed in the blasts due to bombs planted by people of your ilk but then you are concerned about the comments on internet and their impact on defaming India's name. Nice!!


I am concerned about these blasts. In fact muslims are more concerned about these blasts than any other. Because before these things happened they used to preach islam very easily.


----------



## miss

doublemaster said:


> If they did so, they should have announced it that they did. why dint they do so?
> Reason is they wanted 2 fruits in one sword. Killing of muslims and naming it on muslims. This is not the first and last time they did so.
> 1. Like i said earlier, They hosted pak flag in karnataka (sindagi) and tried to incite riot there. But they were caught.
> 2. People like Pramod mutalik were ready to create communal riots for money. caught in infamous "rent a riot" video.
> 3. Many times fake mail was sent by name of some muslim terror groups by non-muslims.
> 
> To be honest wast majority of Indian muslims think that IM is surly not a muslim org.


why should they announce.. 26/11 guys announced?
secondly, this is all in retaliation for since 1989 pak has been doing it with indian help. mutalik was by tehelka, so dubious source. obvviuosly indian mslims will say that about IM.
but still root source was all evenets emanating from Pak. also number of instances done by indians pales to insignificance compared to pak


----------



## ajtr

miss said:


> but there were enough of that evern before gujarat. why?


India had attack for all prevoious ones too.forget the mumbai after babari demolition and then the bombblast by dawood gang.


> second why does pak poke its nose in india;s affair. does india poke its nose in pak;s affair?
> If you sau Guj is the reason you are sending these kind of activities then you are committing a crime.


If you think india never poked nose in pakistan's internal matters then i must say you were the most naive person.


----------



## ishaqzaade

ice_man said:


> lovely i see you must be a bajrang dal or rss member from your great post!


buddy i only told truth and i am not belong to hindu community .but i know value of hinduism in india .by the way mostly muslim literate are only panchvi paas . u hardly find muslim in higher engg. collages or medical collages .


----------



## faizahmad

jinxeD_girl said:


> yes, but this is the first time I am seeing an Indian Hindu defending his own Indian Muslim fellowmen... which is an anomaly. Either u r that rare unheard breed of Indian Hindus who sympathisizes with Indian Muslims or u r Indian Muslim urself.. which one is it?



When u come out to from describing indians as (indian-hindu) and (indian-muslim) rather that Just Indian u will not reaslise the fact and always remain blind folded with ur unethical ideology ... Internet hindu-bashers do not represent the whole hindu population neither the Internet Jihadis do . In most of the cases hindus have always backed up muslims and other minorities in india extremist elements do exist among them an even in bunch of muslims in india too which creates havoc in india .but most the hindu-muslims co-exist in peace and harmony in india . i my self live in a hindu majority area and almost 90% of my friends are hindus whom i love and always backed me up when ever i need them this is how it goes in most of the places in India. but always ignored in pakistan as it will lead them to embarresment so they always bring gujrath and sachar commitee posters to show that india is not a secular country and bla bla,


----------



## ishaqzaade

jinxeD_girl said:


> Are you sure about that? What is you definition of lower caste?
> 
> Here is how average girls from UPPER PUNJAB look like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> and here is your average Indian from Bihar and U.P. looks like...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Pashtuns and Balochis are Iranic people, so don't let us start on them. They have nothing to do with India and Indians.


take ur rasical superiority urself mostly so called balochi and iranic people are tribal people and illiterate. and mostly converts are low caste hindus .


----------



## miss

jinxeD_girl said:


> Are you sure about that? What is you definition of lower caste?
> 
> Here is how average girls from UPPER PUNJAB look like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> and here is your average Indian from Bihar and U.P. looks like...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Pashtuns and Balochis are Iranic people, so don't let us start on them. They have nothing to do with India and Indians.


the current pak were hindus forced to interbreed with invaders and hence the looks which are more white . the current indians were brave enough not to be forced and hence purer.
but my point is just that the cnverts were mostly lower class and jatts (who are classified as backward caste in india) hindus. so you are more likely a cross of central asian and lower caste hindu


----------



## doublemaster

ishaqzaade said:


> buddy i only told truth and i am not belong to hindu community .but i know value of hinduism in india .by the way mostly muslim literate are only panchvi paas . u hardly find muslim in higher engg. collages or medical collages .


Some extent you are right. They are less educated compared to others.
In kerala they are doing well. But they are being targeted for that reason 

There are reasons why they are not that educated. 
1. They were poor and not able to afford education
2. Even educated one wasnt getting job. Many times jobs are controlled by "Upper casts Hindus" though it is getting changed now. Still it is relatively easy for brahmins to find job easily than other. 
3. Muslims are more practising than Hindus. They need to offer prayer, fast. These facilities are not availabe to them in schools and companies. so earlier they preffered not going to school than not being muslim.
4. It is hard muslim girl wearing scarf getting a job or school admission.



miss said:


> the current pak were hindus forced to interbreed with invaders and hence the looks which are more white . the current indians were brave enough not to be forced and hence purer.
> but my point is just that the cnverts were mostly lower class and jatts (who are classified as backward caste in india) hindus. so you are more likely a cross of central asian and lower caste hindu


Your post says that these conversion made them good looking  Then its really good.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PARAS

@ JinxeD_girl

These both kinds of people are there in both india and pakistan. Don't generalise a whole community on the basis of a picture.
The pak hindus shown in the video are pretty dark. Does that mean all pakistanis are like that ?


----------



## miss

ajtr said:


> India had attack for all prevoious ones too.forget the mumbai after babari demolition and then the bombblast by dawood gang.
> If you think india never poked nose in pakistan's internal matters then i must say you were the most naive person.



see.. if indians destroy babri, why should Pak attack? do we attack when so many temples were destroyed in pak? NO
second, indians never have caused blasts in pak. even if india attacks all minorities in india, unless it impacts pak Pak should not poke its nose. period. 
So your whole troll about samjhauta is flat.
OK . samjahuta guys are arrested. what about ISI head and dawood and saeed and lakhvi. Please arrest themm



doublemaster said:


> Some extent you are right. They are less educated compared to others.
> In kerala they are doing well. But they are being targeted for that reason
> 
> There are reasons why they are not that educated.
> 1. They were poor and not able to afford education
> 2. Even educated one wasnt getting job. Many times jobs are controlled by "Upper casts Hindus" though it is getting changed now. Still it is relatively easy for brahmins to find job easily than other.
> 3. Muslims are more practising than Hindus. They need to offer prayer, fast. These facilities are not availabe to them in schools and companies. so earlier they preffered not going to school than not being muslim.
> 4. It is hard muslim girl wearing scarf getting a job or school admission.
> 
> 
> You*r post says that these conversion made them good looking  *Then its really good.


nope didnt say that. first fair isnt good looks. second i never said that they are good looking. (although they are) thridly it was not conversion it was forced breeding, if you know what i mean. being a woman, i dont want to degrade my own kind


----------



## jinxeD_girl

PARAS said:


> @ JinxeD_girl
> 
> These both kinds of people are there in both india and pakistan. Don't generalise a whole community on the basis of a picture.
> The pak hindus shown in the video are pretty dark. Does that mean all pakistanis are like that ?



yes I agree but ON AVERAGE people from Pakistan and extreme North Western Parts of India like Kashmir, Haryana and Punjab, look much different from the rest of Indians. If you deny that, it doesn't matter.


----------



## miss

jinxeD_girl said:


> Are you sure about that? What is you definition of lower caste?
> 
> Here is how average girls from UPPER PUNJAB look like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> and here is your average Indian from Bihar and U.P. looks like...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Pashtuns and Balochis are Iranic people, so don't let us start on them. They have nothing to do with India and Indians.



you are a liar.. second pic is from the south. there are no cocnut trees in bihar.
second there is no proof that top pic is punjabi.
third please go to streets in delhi to find people like the top pic .. all hindus



jinxeD_girl said:


> yes I agree but ON AVERAGE people from Pakistan and extreme North Western Parts of India like Kashmir, Haryana and Punjab, look much different from the rest of Indians. If you deny that, it doesn't matter.


 i agre on that.. if hindus from kashmir, punjab and haryana look like that.. both lower and upper castes.. then its very possible that the hindkos and hindus are of same lineage


----------



## jinxeD_girl

miss said:


> *the current pak were hindus forced to interbreed with invaders and hence the looks which are more white . the current indians were brave enough not to be forced and hence purer.*



If for a second we believe that your theory is true, how would you explain with your theory the physical attributes of Kashmiri Pandits and Punjabi Hindus who moved from present day pakistan to India. Going by your theory, they didn't interbreed with invaders, but then why Kashmiris Pandits, Punjabi Sikhs etc look more like Pakistanis and not Indians 



miss said:


> you are a liar.. second pic is from the south. there are no cocnut trees in bihar.



I didn't lie. Enter "Bihari girls" in google images and look at the first pic which pops up (the above posted pic)


----------



## doublemaster

miss said:


> why should they announce.. 26/11 guys announced?
> secondly, this is all in retaliation for since 1989 pak has been doing it with indian help. mutalik was by tehelka, so dubious source. obvviuosly indian mslims will say that about IM.
> but still root source was all evenets emanating from Pak. also number of instances done by indians pales to insignificance compared to pak


Pak targeted Indians equally they dint kill only Hindus or Muslims.
But your target?
Read my posts carefully there are more events happening in India to defame muslims name. So beacareful. Dont fall trap.

About Mutalik: He himself went under ground now ashamed of his act. Source might be tehalka. From the same source bangaru lakshman tape was proved in court. Also karnataka with BJP government was itself thinking to ban "Shri rama sene"


----------



## miss

jinxeD_girl said:


> If for a second we believe that your theory is true, how would you explain with your theory the physical attributes of Kashmiri Pandits and Punjabi Hindus who moved from present day pakistan to India. Going by your theory, they didn't interbreed with invaders, but then why Kashmiris Pandits, Punjabi Sikhs etc look more like Pakistanis and not Indians


thats because most of you guys were all hindus in the beginning. now hindus wre there of all types.. fair dark short tall .. thats the beauty. 
now all the invaders from arab and central asia were fair and tall. so the product of punjabis and arabs will still be fair and good looking peopple.. the good looking part coming from hindus and the fair part from invaders



doublemaster said:


> Pak targeted Indians equally they dint kill only Hindus or Muslims.
> But your target?
> Read my posts carefully there are more events happening in India to defame muslims name. So beacareful. Dont fall trap.
> 
> About Mutalik: He himself went under ground now ashamed of his act. Source might be tehalka. From the same source bangaru lakshman tape was proved in court. Also karnataka with BJP government was itself thinking to ban "Shri rama sene"


hey dont quote mutalik and sene.. totally different from trror of you guys.

Pak targetted indians. indians targetted pak over. indians were arrested.. pak are still doing it. now buzz off.



jinxeD_girl said:


> If for a second we believe that your theory is true, how would you explain with your theory the physical attributes of Kashmiri Pandits and Punjabi Hindus who moved from present day pakistan to India. Going by your theory, they didn't interbreed with invaders, but then why Kashmiris Pandits, Punjabi Sikhs etc look more like Pakistanis and not Indians
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't lie. Enter "Bihari girls" in google images and look at the first pic which pops up (the above posted pic)


apologies for calling you so.. but these look more like south indian dalits.


----------



## cyphercide

Why the hell are people discussing skin color for ? The ones calling themselves women on this forum are the ones who are objectifying women in the first place. Sweet irony of it all.


----------



## doublemaster

miss said:


> see.. if indians destroy babri, why should Pak attack? do we attack when so many temples were destroyed in pak? NO
> second, indians never have caused blasts in pak. even if india attacks all minorities in india, unless it impacts pak Pak should not poke its nose. period.
> So your whole troll about samjhauta is flat.
> OK . samjahuta guys are arrested. what about ISI head and dawood and saeed and lakhvi. Please arrest themm
> 
> 
> nope didnt say that. first fair isnt good looks. second i never said that they are good looking. (although they are) thridly it was not conversion it was forced breeding, if you know what i mean. being a woman, i dont want to degrade my own kind



How can u focibly convert some one?? In islam if you just change the name to "Ahmad" or "Muhammed" Its not enough. There are so many things one need to do being a muslim. Atleast are you aware of 5 pillars of islam?

Now take one person converted a "Hindu" girl to islam forcibly. Will they practise islam? Will they like islam?
Will they teach their children islam? Wont their anger towards islam will grow? Wont they be following their old religion at home and mind? 
It is soo easy to enter islam and leave islam. Just say "God is two" i think you are not a muslm.

Why in all forcible conversion stories end with they becoming permanent muslims?
It is really idiotic to believe that forcible conversation exists.
Converstions happen. its mosly because they learn. some times because girl wil be in love with boy (which majority of muslim family will not accept.).

How many famous persons in this world converted? In fact Tony blairs sister (i dont remember exactly sister, but its surly some one very close to him) converted recently.


----------



## miss

cyphercide said:


> Why the hell are people discussing skin color for ? The ones calling themselves women on this forum are the ones who are objectifying women in the first place. Sweet irony of it all.


dont concern you.. women discuss what they want..



doublemaster said:


> How can u focibly convert some one?? In islam if you just change the name to "Ahmad" or "Muhammed" Its not enough. There are so many things one need to do being a muslim. Atleast are you aware of 5 pillars of islam?
> 
> Now take one person converted a "Hindu" girl to islam forcibly. Will they practise islam? Will they like islam?
> Will they teach their children islam? Wont their anger towards islam will grow? Wont they be following their old religion at home and mind?
> It is soo easy to enter islam and leave islam. Just say "God is two" i think you are not a muslm.
> 
> Why in all forcible conversion stories end with they becoming permanent muslims?
> It is really idiotic to believe that forcible conversation exists.
> Converstions happen. its mosly because they learn. some times because girl wil be in love with boy (which majority of muslim family will not accept.).
> 
> How many famous persons in this world converted? In fact Tony blairs sister (i dont remember exactly sister, but its surly some one very close to him) converted recently.


but thats the truth mate.


----------



## jinxeD_girl

cyphercide said:


> Why the hell are people discussing skin color for ? The ones calling themselves women on this forum are the ones who are objectifying women in the first place. Sweet irony of it all.



because one of your friends from India claimed that majority of Pakistanis are low caste Hindu converts. So had to post 1 or 2 pics. U should be happy, that I haven't posted hundreds of pics from both sides of border to prove my point.


----------



## PARAS

jinxeD_girl said:


> yes I agree but ON AVERAGE people from Pakistan and extreme North Western Parts of India like Kashmir, Haryana and Punjab, look much different from the rest of Indians. If you deny that, it doesn't matter.



This assumption is quite dubious. I have been to 6 states in India and I didn't see any difference between people of haryana and UP. Mostly the tribals, labourers and poor people were dark as I observed cuz they have to work outside in the sun and their skin gets tanned gradually . Wealthy and middle class people are generally fair. Only the people south of tropic of cancer are dark as majority of them are tribals except for maharashtra. And the pic that you posted is most probably from south as southies can be recognised easily from their facial structure.


----------



## jinxeD_girl

PARAS said:


> This assumption is quite dubious. I have been to 6 states in India and I didn't see any difference between people of haryana and UP. Mostly the tribals, labourers and poor people were dark as I observed cuz they have to work outside in the sun and their skin gets tanned gradually . Wealthy and middle class people are generally fair. Only the people south of tropic of cancer are dark as majority of them are tribals except for maharashtra. And the pic that you posted is most probably from south as southis can be recognised easily from their facial structure.



What about the people of Kashmir versus U.P.?


----------



## cyphercide

miss said:


> dont concern you.. women discuss what they want..
> 
> 
> but thats the truth mate.



Yes it does. It's off-topic and dumbs down the debate for everyone. Discuss what you please on private messages.


The topic once again;

'Don't want to return to Pakistan'

'Don't want to return to Pakistan' - Says Pakistani Hindus living in Delhi.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/urdu/multimedia...uhail_ra.shtml


----------



## jinxeD_girl

PARAS said:


> This assumption is quite dubious. I have been to 6 states in India and I didn't see any difference between people of haryana and UP. Mostly the tribals, labourers and poor people were dark as I observed cuz they have to work outside in the sun and their skin gets tanned gradually . Wealthy and middle class people are generally fair. Only the people south of tropic of cancer are dark as majority of them are tribals except for maharashtra. And the pic that you posted is most probably from south as southies can be recognised easily from their facial structure.



r u a Uttar Pardeshi Babu settled in New Delhi? I understand


----------



## PARAS

jinxeD_girl said:


> What about the people of Kashmir versus U.P.?



Obviously they are different . And why this question? Is kashmir in pakistan?


----------



## jinxeD_girl

cyphercide said:


> Yes it does. It's off-topic and dumbs down the debate for everyone. Discuss what you please on private messages.Else, stick to the topic at hand.



There was no topic in hand. It is the same topic dragged since the inception of this forum, that Hindus are peaceful loving people and they never committed any atrocities against any minorities in India and Muslims of Pakistan are ethnically cleansing all Hindus from Pakistan. Is that the topic u r talking about? 



PARAS said:


> Obviously they are different . And why this question? Is kashmir in pakistan?



No, but it borders Pakistan and its Northern Areas OR SOUTH INDIA? You know the geographical location of Kashmir and Indian Punjab right? or should I post the map?


----------



## PARAS

jinxeD_girl said:


> r u a Uttar Pardeshi Babu settled in New Delhi? I understand



If you are so desperate to know, I am from Uttarakhand.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## doublemaster

PARAS said:


> This assumption is quite dubious. I have been to 6 states in India and I didn't see any difference between people of haryana and UP. Mostly the tribals, labourers and poor people were dark as I observed cuz they have to work outside in the sun and their skin gets tanned gradually . Wealthy and middle class people are generally fair. Only the people south of tropic of cancer are dark as majority of them are tribals except for maharashtra. And the pic that you posted is most probably from south as southies can be recognised easily from their facial structure.


I think caste wise also i can see some difference.
It is common to find upper caste hindu girls fair.
It is common to find lower caste hindu dark.

May be reason for this could be their parents were poor and worked hard. since parents are poor children are darker. (as you said)


----------



## jinxeD_girl

PARAS said:


> If you are so desperate to know, I am from Uttarakhand.



hahahahha seee!! lolz! Uttarkand was part of Bihar right? lolz.. No comments then!  Now u guyz can continue with that Hindu/Muslim thing. Bye everyone


----------



## doublemaster

miss said:


> dont concern you.. women discuss what they want..
> 
> 
> but thats the truth mate.



You should prove that. 
As i said it is not possible at all.


----------



## INDIC

jinxeD_girl said:


> Are you sure about that? What is you definition of lower caste?
> 
> Here is how average girls from UPPER PUNJAB look like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> and here is your average Indian from Bihar and U.P. looks like...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Pashtuns and Balochis are Iranic people, so don't let us start on them. They have nothing to do with India and Indians.


 
Show that to Iranians as I am dying to see another secret chat thread between you and Iranians.  Yes, we are not related to Iranians but Indo-Aryans.


----------



## PARAS

jinxeD_girl said:


> No, but it borders Pakistan and its Northern Areas OR SOUTH INDIA? You know the geographical location of Kashmir and Indian Punjab right? or should I post the map?



What's your point here ? What can I do if it borders pakistan ?


----------



## jinxeD_girl

Gigawatt said:


> Show that to Iranians as I am dying to see another secret chat thread between you and Iranians.  Yes, we are not related to Iranians but Indo-Aryans.



why to Iranians? We r not discussing Pashtuns and Balochis here, but Punjabis and Kashmiris. hehe


----------



## PARAS

jinxeD_girl said:


> hahahahha seee!! lolz! Uttarkand was part of Bihar right? lolz.. No comments then!  Now u guyz can continue with that Hindu/Muslim thing. Bye everyone



Lolzzz Uttarakhand part of bihar. Its not anywhere near bihar. Its a himalayan state west of nepal. Maybe you should check the map.

Mentally and identity challenged people can make even make moon as part of bihar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jinxeD_girl

PARAS said:


> What's your point here ? What can I do if it borders pakistan ?



Kashmir borders Afghanistan and Pakistan and has close proximity with Tajikistan too, so the people from Kashmir will look more like the people from bordering areas or someone from Bihar or South India? (U already admitted in your previous post that Kashmiris look quite different). Anywayz, let us go back to the topic of poor oppressed Hindus versus the evil Muslims.


----------



## ishaqzaade

doublemaster said:


> Some extent you are right. They are less educated compared to others.
> In kerala they are doing well. But they are being targeted for that reason


bro kerala muslims are educated but they are vary religious and in kerala have many extrimist islamic organization .like NDF AND IUML .so no one care of their education .i think they also responsible for riots against hindus and christen.



doublemaster said:


> There are reasons why they are not that educated.
> 1. They were poor and not able to afford education


bro u only see one side of coin .u not try to see other side .sir mostly are poor so y mostly muslim have vary big family.



doublemaster said:


> 2. Even educated one wasnt getting job. Many times jobs are controlled by "Upper casts Hindus" though it is getting changed now. Still it is relatively easy for brahmins to find job easily than other.


bro i am also belong to minority community and why only muslim wasn't getting job why not christen ,sikh jain(unlike muslims they are more prosper than hindus)



doublemaster said:


> 3. Muslims are more practising than Hindus. They need to offer prayer, fast. These facilities are not availabe to them in schools and companies. so earlier they preffered not going to school than not being muslim.



bro that's ur personal religious problem and school is not ur religious place .so better for them they left their religion in home or they go their madrasaa .


.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jinxeD_girl

PARAS said:


> Lolzzz Uttarakhand part of bihar. Its not anywhere near bihar. Its a himalayan state west of nepal. Maybe you should check the map.
> 
> Mentally and identity challenged people can make even make moon as part of bihar.



opps sorry I confused Uttarkhand with Jharkand

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

jinxeD_girl said:


> why to Iranians? We r not discussing Pashtuns and Balochis here, but Punjabis and Kashmiris. hehe


 
Nor we, you can keep your lollywood aunties.


----------



## PARAS

jinxeD_girl said:


> Kashmir borders Afghanistan and Pakistan and has close proximity with Tajikistan too, so the people from Kashmir will look more like the people from bordering areas or someone from Bihar or South India? (U already admitted in your previous post that Kashmiris look quite different). Anywayz, let us go back to the topic of poor oppressed Hindus versus the evil Muslims.



India is a huge country and inhabits people of all kinds and colours. There are very fair to very dark people. It has Caucasians, Dravidians and mongoloids. BIharis are very different from gujaratis. punjabis are different from nagas. Ladakhis are different from kashmiris. We have people looking like central asians to australoids and burmese. And most importantly all are equal.


----------



## ajtr

miss said:


> see.. if indians destroy babri, why should Pak attack? do we attack when so many temples were destroyed in pak? NO
> second, indians never have caused blasts in pak. even if india attacks all minorities in india, unless it impacts pak Pak should not poke its nose. period.
> So your whole troll about samjhauta is flat.
> OK . samjahuta guys are arrested. what about ISI head and dawood and saeed and lakhvi. Please arrest themm


bangladesh..........


----------



## jinxeD_girl

PARAS said:


> India is a huge country and inhabits people of all kinds and colours. There are very fair to very dark people. It has Caucasians, Dravidians and mongoloids. BIharis are very different from gujaratis. punjabis are different from nagas. Ladakhis are different from kashmiris. We have people looking like central asians to australoids and burmese. And most importantly all are equal.



yes, no need to tell me all that Uttarkhandi Babu. We were part of India 65 years ago  . I know who looks like what. But thanks for the refresher. Now stick to the topic of innocent oppressed Hindus versus evil Muslims. I am going to check few other threads.


----------



## notsuperstitious

ajtr said:


> bangladesh..........



Mizo, Naga - 1950s and 1960s.

Talk on principle instead of making dumb excuses. But you will just keep snivelling around as always.


----------



## Windjammer

PARAS said:


> India is a huge country and inhabits people of all kinds and colours. There are very fair to very dark people. Caucasians, Dravidians and mongoloids. BIharis are very different from gujaratis. punjabis are different from nagas. Ladakhis are different from kashmiris. We have people looking like central asians to australoids and burmese. *And most importantly all are equal*.



Lol....wonder why they complain.

Situation of Muslims worst than Dalits, reservation needed: Azam Khan - Indian Express


----------



## jinxeD_girl

Windjammer said:


> Lol....wonder why they complain.
> 
> Situation of Muslims worst than Dalits, reservation needed: Azam Khan - Indian Express



hahahhahah! U have the knack of showing at odd places at odd times and put smiles on my face

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kingkobra

Windjammer said:


> Lol....wonder why they complain.
> 
> Situation of Muslims worst than Dalits, reservation needed: Azam Khan - Indian Express




it is good that indian muslims are not satisfied with their current situation but still a muslim woman is not converted forcibly here...a muslim can become PM and president of India...so comparing Condition of pakistani hindus with India muslims is stupid..


----------



## Windjammer

jinxeD_girl said:


> hahahhahah! U have the knack of showing at odd places at odd times and put smiles on my face



Just for the old times sake JD.


----------



## miss

ajtr said:


> bangladesh..........



did refugees start puring into pak changing your demographics.? bd.. Pak attacked first..


----------



## Paan Singh

jinxeD_girl said:


> hahahahha seee!! lolz! Uttarkand was part of Bihar right? lolz.. No comments then!  Now u guyz can continue with that Hindu/Muslim thing. Bye everyone



so when uttrakhand became part of bihar? where did u complete ur studies?


----------



## Manas

doublemaster said:


> Because they are still 20%.
> They did not leave their country after being killed in Gujarat and Assam.
> They did not leave their country after many were killed in Kashmir too by militants.



*No, initially they were only 10% of the population ,still neither India became a Hindu state nor tried persecute them of dividing mother India.*

Its not as if that musliims were brave enough to stay in india even after getting killed in riots.That's simply untrue.

Punjabi muslims completely deserted East Punjab in 1947 when Sikhs and hindus brutally retaliated the ethnic cleansing of Hindu and Sikhs in West punjab in the same coin..

*While populations of Hindus have drastically gone down in Pakistan and BD since indepence , indian muslim popuation is reaching20% of total population ,its possible only due the sheer generous peaceful nature and accommodative attitude of the majority Hindus. Never forget that .Period.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PARAS

jinxeD_girl said:


> yes, no need to tell me all that Uttarkhandi Babu. We were part of India 65 years ago  . I know who looks like what. But thanks for the refresher. Now stick to the topic of innocent oppressed Hindus versus evil Muslims. I am going to check few other threads.



It were you who started this skin colour debate . Now asking me to stay on topic . Even after I have clarified your skin colour syndrome with India , you still say I know who looks like what . BTW its night in usa . Go to bed lady.

Don't reply to this as I don't want to discuss anything with identity challenged bigots.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Paan Singh

Windjammer said:


> Lol....wonder why they complain.
> 
> Situation of Muslims worst than Dalits, reservation needed: Azam Khan - Indian Express



dont take this moron seriously...
kisi aur ko pakdo...


----------



## jinxeD_girl

kingkobra said:


> it is good that indian muslims are not satisfied with their current situation but still a muslim woman is not converted forcibly here...a muslim can become PM and president of India...so comparing Condition of pakistani hindus with India muslims is stupid..



It is only in recent years that situation of Pakistani Hindus have deteriorated to such an extent. There are lots of well known Pakistani Hindus too. Shabnam (Jharna Basik) ruled Pakistani film industry for more than 40 years, she was a Bengali (Bangladeshi Hindu). There is Deepak Parwani, Satish Anand, Jagdish Anand. These are only few random names I can recall from Lollywood. And I can mention lots of other names later too in other fields. Considering that Hindus only make 2-3% of Pakistani population (only 3-4 million), ratio wise they made more contributions as compared to Indian Muslims (who are more like 200 millions). Producing 3 Khans from 200 million population is not a big achievement in my opinion.


----------



## Windjammer

kingkobra said:


> it is good that indian muslims are not satisfied with their current situation but still *a muslim woman is not converted forcibly here*...a muslim can become PM and president of India...so comparing Condition of pakistani hindus with India muslims is stupid..



Ya, only somebody who converts at their own will is not forgiven. 

Sisters beaten up for converting to Islam - Indian Express


----------



## KRAIT

See the statistics about increase in minority population, start from last 2 decades and compare...talk facts, not philosophy.

Also tell the number of minority leaders in your country's ruling party or any other......who got more reservation as far as minorities are concerned......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kingkobra

jinxeD_girl said:


> It is only in recent years that situation of Pakistani Hindus have deteriorated to such an extent. There are lots of well known Pakistani Hindus too. Shabnam (Jharna Basik) ruled Pakistani film industry for more than 40 years, she was a Bengali (Bangladeshi Hindu). There is Deepak Parwani, Satish Anand, Jagdish Anand. These are only few random names I can recall from Lollywood. And I can mention lots of other names later too in other fields. Considering that Hindus only make 2-3% of Pakistani population (only 3-4 million), ratio wise they made more contributions as compared to Indian Muslims (who are more like 200 millions). Producing 3 Khans from 200 million population is not a big achievement in my opinion.



lol giving 3-4 names of pakistani Hindus and then comparing things ratio wise says a lot about your style of debate 
I am not here to debate what pakistani Hindus have done for their country because irrespective of this they are treated like junk and tortured...


----------



## jinxeD_girl

Shabnam was dark n dusky Bengali Hindu who can't even speak Urdu and she ruled Pakistani film industry from late 1950s to early 1980s. If Pakistanis were so prejudiced against Hindus and Dark people, then they would have never let her rule the industry for such long time. Enjoy this song picturized on Shabnam I will be back later, I need a cup of tea.

RUNA LAILA - HUMEIN KHO KAR - EHSAS - REMIX - YouTube


----------



## ajtr

fateh71 said:


> Mizo, Naga - 1950s and 1960s.
> 
> Talk on principle instead of making dumb excuses. But you will just keep snivelling around as always.


i would have equated both if they were able to form separate country in south asia...


----------



## livingdead

Our govt should give some basic help, as provided to any refugee in the world.
We should learn from best practices of other countries.


----------



## ajtr

KRAIT said:


> See the statistics about increase in minority population, start from last 2 decades and compare...talk facts, not philosophy.
> 
> Also tell the number of minority leaders in your country's ruling party or any other......who got more reservation as far as minorities are concerned......


I'm still waiting for muslim PM in india................will that be me.................
..........


----------



## DarkPrince

whats going on here  ???


----------



## doublemaster

ishaqzaade said:


> bro kerala muslims are educated but they are vary religious and in kerala have many extrimist islamic organization .like NDF AND IUML .so no one care of their education .i think they also responsible for riots against hindus and christen.
> 
> 
> bro u only see one side of coin .u not try to see other side .sir mostly are poor so y mostly muslim have vary big family.
> 
> 
> bro i am also belong to minority community and why only muslim wasn't getting job why not christen ,sikh jain(unlike muslims they are more prosper than hindus)
> 
> 
> 
> bro that's ur personal religious problem and school is not ur religious place .so better for them they left their religion in home or they go their madrasaa .
> 
> 
> .


It doesnt take much to reach till 12th even though they are poor. But agree that big families some times cant afford. Still you can see that only poor families are having more children. Hindus or Muslims.

Normally i cant differentiate btw Jains, Hindus. They worship each other gods. christians many times do have Hindu names. Many Hindus keep Jesus pic also along with Hindu gods. Infact now a days Hindus follow mostly western culture. I think after some times india will become religion less.

I agree sikhs are really really hardworking people. they have gained respect from every one. THey are the example how u can keep the religion and non-religion matters together.

About personal religions problem: It is more than personal religious problem that religious intolerance. If sikh can wear a turban in school why cant a muslim girl wear scarf? If Hindus can wear Bindi and mangal sutra @ work and school college, why cant muslim girl wear a scarf?

See brother,
Anything against the muslims are tooo much debated, tooo much discussed in wester media and indian media just follows it.

IUML and BJP has no difference. NDF and RSS (its wings) are same. You cant say one is right and another is wrong. Still wherever BJP is involved i can see more problems. Kerala except kasragod there werent any riots. They live peaceful.
NDF works on TIT for TAT. It is not enough just blaming them.
NDF was not given permission to have freedom parade on Aug15th.


----------



## livingdead

DarkPrince said:


> whats going on here  ???


You are late dark prince. Who is the guy in pic?


----------



## ajtr

Paan Singh said:


> dont take this moron seriously...
> kisi aur ko pakdo...


What has happened to "page badalo" broken record today..........


----------



## jinxeD_girl

kingkobra said:


> lol giving 3-4 names of pakistani Hindus and then comparing things ratio wise says a lot about your style of debate
> I am not here to debate what pakistani Hindus have done for their country because irrespective of this they are treated like junk and tortured...



not by people like me. U r stereotyping. I am not your typical Indian "Hindu" who harbors hate against Muslims and especially their own Indian Muslims. For ME (I am talking about myself only), All Pakistanis are equal including Sindhi, Punjabi and Kashmiri Hindus . And didn't I mention be4 so many times, I don't give a damn about Indian Muslims. Keep them on other side of border in Bihar and U.P. and Gujarat


----------



## Windjammer

ajtr said:


> I'm still waiting for muslim PM in india................will that be me.................
> ..........



Or an Italian.


----------



## DarkPrince

hinduguy said:


> You are late dark prince. Who is the guy in pic?



dark prince is negative form of prince of persia game character

me not dark


----------



## ishaqzaade

Manas said:


> *No, initially they were only 10% of the population ,still neither India became a Hindu state nor tried persecute them of dividing mother India.*
> 
> Its not as if that musliims were brave enough to stay in india even after getting killed in riots.That's simply true.
> 
> Punjabi muslims completely deserted East Punjab in 1947 when Sikhs and hindus brutally retaliated the ethnic cleansing of Hindu and Sikhs in West punjab in the same coin..
> 
> *While populations of Hindus have drastically gone down in Pakistan and BD since indepence , indian muslim popuation is reaching20% of total population ,its possible only due the sheer generous peaceful nature and accommodative attitude of the majority Hindus. Never forget that .Period.*



but main problem is govt.not give actual population of muslim or litteracy rate .and if i am not wrong they are more than 220-230 million and their litteracy rate is not more than 55% (mostly are only panchvi pass).thats y mostly are burden for country .and bro main reason is for their growing population is higher birth rate and illigal migrants and vary fast decreasing of non muslim population growth rate (espesially christen and hindus after 1980).


----------



## pk_baloch

miss said:


> you are a liar.. second pic is from the south. there are no* cocnut trees* in bihar.



peeche wale darakht tumen coconut tress lagrahen hein haahhahahhahaahha


----------



## ajtr

Windjammer said:


> Or an Italian.


Arey baba italian is staunch catholic.


----------



## jinxeD_girl

mastbalochi said:


> peeche wale darakht tumen coconut tress lagrahen hein haahhahahhahaahha



hahahahaahahahahah! Oh my God.. I spilled by tea!


----------



## Manas

jinxeD_girl said:


> Shabnam was dark n dusky Bengali Hindu who can't even speak Urdu and she ruled Pakistani film industry from late 1950s to early 1980s. If Pakistanis were so prejudiced against Hindus and Dark people, then they would have never let her rule the industry for such long time. Enjoy this song picturized on Shabnam I will be back later, I need a cup of tea.



Here comes the skin color specialists again . I'm might have felt bit hurt by your racist comments.
But being fair myself ,i can only feel how ridiculously stupid you are and probably look butt ugly at that who has nothing else to show except her whitish skin. .

I don't have to explain how amazingly beautiful darker skinned girls could be ,just take the example of aishwarya rai considered one of the most beautiful woman in the whole world. And Yes she is a dravidian too.


----------



## Windjammer

ajtr said:


> Arey baba italian is staunch catholic.



My dear, secularism mein tu sab chalta hey.......hey key na. ??


----------



## ajtr

mastbalochi said:


> peeche wale darakht tumen coconut tress lagrahen hein haahhahahhahaahha


Thats actually coconut .rather young coconut tree.


----------



## jinxeD_girl

Manas said:


> Here comes the skin color specialists again . I'm might have felt bit hurt by your racist comments.
> But being fair myself ,i can only feel how ridiculously stupid you are and probably look butt ugly at that who has nothing else to show except her whitish skin. .
> 
> I don't have to explain how amazingly darker skinned girls could be ,just take the example of aishwarya rai considered one of the most beautiful woman in the whole world.
> 
> 
> 
> Here comes the skin color specialists again . I'm might have felt bit hurt by your racist comments.
> But being fair myself ,i can only feel how ridiculously stupid you are and probably look butt ugly at that who has nothing else to show except her whitish skin. .
> 
> I don't have to explain how amazingly darker skinned girls could be ,just take the example of aishwarya rai considered one of the most beautiful woman in the whole world.



Then why ur media and bollywood feels the need to shine big halogen lamps on her face to make her look light skinned and southern european? 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ajtr

Windjammer said:


> My dear, secularism mein tu sab chalta hey.......hey key na. ??


secularism ki malai kaise jamegi jab milk hi skimmed ho.oper se doodhwala paani mila ke milawat karta hai .......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pk_baloch

ajtr said:


> Thats actually coconut .rather young coconut tree.




naeee ye bulkul coconut tree naee he 



ajtr said:


> secularism ki malai kaise jamegi jab milk hi skimmed ho.oper se doodhwala paani mila ke milawat karta hai .......


see again








aik coconut ka tree bara hua he phir dousre kahan hein darakht hahahhahaha


----------



## KRAIT

People diverting from main topic.....I asked for stats, no one provided it. 

Hello, anyone,....with stats of minorities population percentage increase/decrease in our region ????


----------



## Manas

jinxeD_girl said:


> Then why ur media and bollywood feels the need to shine big halogen lamps on her face to make her look light skinned and southern european?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us




*Even Afridi needs Max fairness cream to stay fair and hungry(ball bitier).*


----------



## Windjammer

ajtr said:


> secularism ki malai kaise jamegi jab milk hi skimmed ho.oper se doodhwala paani mila ke milawat karta hai .......



Younkey, dodh ka dodh, pani ka pani......mar gayee secularism ki nanni.


----------



## jinxeD_girl

Manas said:


> *Even Afridi needs Max fairness cream to stay fair and hungry(ball bitier).*



But it is YOU who mentioned " don't have to explain how amazingly darker skinned girls could be ,just take the example of aishwarya rai considered one of the most beautiful woman in the whole world." Ofcourse dark skinned girl r extremely beautiful if they have well defined facial features. But why Aish needs 2000 Watts of halogen lamps shining all over her face all the time to look like she is from Kashmir?  WHY MANAS WHY WHY?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manas

Windjammer said:


> Ya, only somebody who converts at their own will is not forgiven.
> 
> Sisters beaten up for converting to Islam - Indian Express



They were neither killed for converting to Islam and forced to reconvert back to Hinduism.


----------



## miss

ajtr said:


> So why not go to war for hindu refuuges now.Is it that the time has taken toll on indian spine that there spine has become brittle over time.or is it that indian men are wearing bangles and waiting for another iron lady to break the bangles of indian men......


Get facts straight.. India didnt attack Pak, Pak attcked India first in 71. 
And on wearing bangles.. Pak men hide behind "nonstate actors" and killed civvies in India. and you are talking about bangles. LOL at you.


----------



## Windjammer

Manas said:


> They were neither killed for converting to Islam and forced to reconvert back to Hinduism.



Hence, there is no record of any Muslim in Pakistan being killed for converting to other religions.....what's your point. ??


----------



## Vinod2070

jinxeD_girl said:


> But it is YOU who mentioned " don't have to explain how amazingly darker skinned girls could be ,just take the example of aishwarya rai considered one of the most beautiful woman in the whole world." Ofcourse dark skinned girl r extremely beautiful if they have well defined facial features. But why Aish needs 2000 Watts of halogen lamps shining all over her face all the time to look like she is from Kashmir?  WHY MANAS WHY WHY?



Because she has a life.

And an identity.

Unlike some others whose life is spent behind that *beautiful loose garment with a beautiful jaali to see through*. 

And if they ever take the face out of it in front of a namehraan, we get a worldwide honorable news. 

Skin color means nothing. India has all sorts, Pakistan has all sorts, USA has all sorts.

Only the pathetic mongrels with no identity obsess about skin color, even over national identity.

And yes, don't watch our movies, they are haraam and kaafir.


----------



## miss

ajtr said:


> secularism ki malai kaise jamegi jab milk hi skimmed ho.oper se doodhwala paani mila ke milawat karta hai .......


i mean you guys dont know about secularism so please dont comment. if you do it has no weightage


----------



## Manas

jinxeD_girl said:


> But it is YOU who mentioned " don't have to explain how amazingly darker skinned girls could be ,just take the example of aishwarya rai considered one of the most beautiful woman in the whole world." Ofcourse dark skinned girl r extremely beautiful if they have well defined facial features. B*ut why Aish needs 2000 Watts of halogen lamps shining all over her face all the time to look like she is from Kashmir? * WHY MANAS WHY WHY?



She is an actress and a model who must pose for photoshots where lighting done to glow the skin and radiate the facial features . Even blonde models don't do shot in dark rooms . Have you even done a personal profile of yourself or just not up to it ??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ajtr

Windjammer said:


> Younkey, dodh ka dodh, pani ka pani......mar gayee secularism ki nanni.


nahi...nani experienced hai paani ko doodh se separate karnay main...just boil it long.

I remember during my visits to village many a time i had noticed elderly ladies of the house keeping milk on chulha all day round till its ambers get extinguish removing the cream from milk.It sure takes time but gives quality cream.


same the case of secularism in a cuntry.lot of time and lot of churning require.


----------



## Vinod2070

Windjammer said:


> Hence, there is no record of any Muslim in Pakistan being killed for converting to other religions.....what's your point. ??


 
Well, 78% would dearly love to. 







I guess the converts to Islam should expect the same treatment. Its only fair.


----------



## ajtr

miss said:


> i mean you guys dont know about secularism so please dont comment. if you do it has no weightage


nahi hum to aap ce seekhana chah rahe hain.so we are not commenting but raising doubts like every other student raise doubt for teacher to clear in a class.


----------



## Vinod2070

Manas said:


> She is an actress and a model who must pose for photoshots where lighting done to glow the skin and radiate the facial features . Even blonde models don't do shot in dark rooms . Have *you even done a personal profile of yourself or just not up to it ??*


 
Man, don't condemn her to death! 

The next day, there is 75% chance of a worldwide honorable news if she does that.


----------



## ajtr

miss said:


> Get facts straight.. India didnt attack Pak, Pak attcked India first in 71.
> And on wearing bangles.. Pak men hide behind "nonstate actors" and killed civvies in India. and you are talking about bangles. LOL at you.


Haye re haye doodh ka dhula masoom india...never did any thing wrong.


----------



## Manas

Windjammer said:


> Hence, there is no record of any Muslim in Pakistan being killed for converting to other religions.....what's your point. ??



You have barbaric blasphemy laws . What more you need to scare the minorities.
Have you seen a Pakistani Muslim converting to other religions , and going public about it.

Heck, even Ahmadis hesitate to call themselves as Ahmadis as the there is a risk of loosing life for being Ahmadi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

Vinod2070 said:


> Well, 78% would dearly love to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess the converts to Islam should expect the same treatment. Its only fair.



If one just goes by the number tables, then suffice to say, Sonia Gandhi should have been the Indian PM...... No. !!!


----------



## ishaqzaade

doublemaster said:


> It doesnt take much to reach till 12th even though they are poor. But agree that big families some times cant afford. Still you can see that only poor families are having more children. Hindus or Muslims.
> 
> Normally i cant differentiate btw Jains, Hindus. They worship each other gods. christians many times do have Hindu names. Many Hindus keep Jesus pic also along with Hindu gods. Infact now a days Hindus follow mostly western culture. I think after some times india will become religion less.
> 
> I agree sikhs are really really hardworking people. they have gained respect from every one. THey are the example how u can keep the religion and non-religion matters together.
> 
> About personal religions problem: It is more than personal religious problem that religious intolerance. If sikh can wear a turban in school why cant a muslim girl wear scarf? If Hindus can wear Bindi and mangal sutra @ work and school college, why cant muslim girl wear a scarf?
> 
> See brother,
> Anything against the muslims are tooo much debated, tooo much discussed in wester media and indian media just follows it.
> 
> IUML and BJP has no difference. NDF and RSS (its wings) are same. You cant say one is right and another is wrong. Still wherever BJP is involved i can see more problems. Kerala except kasragod there werent any riots. They live peaceful.
> NDF works on TIT for TAT. It is not enough just blaming them.
> NDF was not given permission to have freedom parade on Aug15th.


1.hindus and jains not worship same god and they are 2 different faith .(for ur information)
2. bro u are right hindu women wear bindi and sikh wear turban but u forget india is mother of these religion u never apply ur every foreign religion dress code and culture in india just like u never apply in west and hindus/sikhs in muslim majority secular countries(just because they are secular) .
3.i am agree rss and ndf are same and u also tell wherever bjp is envolve where more problem that is a muslim presepsin.but u ask any hindu they same told u about ndf and many fanatic muslim organization (many are sponsered by arab countries).and please don't tell lie about kerala.kerala have vary old history of riots against non muslim .


----------



## miss

ajtr said:


> nahi hum to aap ce seekhana chah rahe hain.so we are not commenting but raising doubts like every other student raise doubt for teacher to clear in a class.


ok.. to sun lo.. hamara secularism bahut khoob chal raha hai. aur tum log ye nahin implement kar sakte hain kyonki your raison d'etre is lost then

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jinxeD_girl

Wisher said:


> Look at this Troll , *normal pakistani much darker than normal indian.* They look like ****. *Most of them are Converted Dalit.*



Oh my god, that is the statement of the year!! hahahahaha. Hans hans kai mera bura haal ho gaya hai!! Oh my god, indians indians!! Love u guyz!!


----------



## mjnaushad

Manas said:


> You have barbaric blasphemy laws . What more you need to scare the minorities.
> Have you seen a Pakistani Muslim converting to other religions , and going public about it.
> 
> Heck, even Ahmadis hesitate to call themselves as Ahmadis as the there is a risk of loosing life for being Ahmadi.



Getting life long imprisonment on denying holocaust because it hurt SENTIMENT of a community is ok.... But protecting sentiment of Muslims is barbaric???


----------



## Vinod2070

Windjammer said:


> If one just goes by the number tables, then suffice to say, Sonia Gandhi should have been the Indian PM...... No. !!!


 
What would you rather go by, if not numbers.

And yes, Sonia could have been Indian PM. No law of the land prevents that. She is an Indian now.


----------



## miss

ajtr said:


> Haye re haye doodh ka dhula masoom india...never did any thing wrong.


 
itna bhi rofl mat kar.. kapde maili ho jayegi. india never did anything during 1971. when 20 million BD comes into india and pak attakcs india. we cannot be like how Pak sits when america fires drones at its citizens.. talking about churi.
ps.. if you talk about churi being something representing weakness, then i am sorry to say i dont agree.



jinxeD_girl said:


> Oh my god, that is the statement of the year!! hahahahaha. Hans hans kai mera bura haal ho gaya hai!! Oh my god, indians indians!! Love u guyz!!


yeah dark fair dark fair ke peeche kyon jhagadte ho.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mjnaushad

miss said:


> itna bhi rofl mat kar.. kapde maili ho jayegi. india never did anything during 1971. when 20 million BD comes into india and pak attakcs india. we cannot be like how Pak sits when america fires drones at its citizens.. talking about churi.



How about supporting anti Pakistan elements since 62..... ?? Giving artillery cover to terrorist when they infiltrate from Indian border into bangladesh (East Pakistan).... Providing them training, weapons and logistics.. Yup India is doodh ka dhula...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jinxeD_girl

miss said:


> itna bhi rofl mat kar.. kapde maili ho jayegi. india never did anything during 1971. when 20 million BD comes into india and pak attakcs india. we cannot be like how Pak sits when america fires drones at its citizens.. talking about churi.
> ps.. if you talk about churi being something representing weakness, then i am sorry to say i dont agree.
> 
> 
> yeah dark fair dark fair ke peeche kyon jhagadte ho.



meri pyari Indian sister, apnai Indian bhaiyyaoun ko mana karo na, they are saying majority of Pakistanis r dark skinned converted dalits  Now if I start posting pictures, then you guyz deny the existence of such Indians by providing evidence like the coconut tree behind bihari girlz


----------



## Vinod2070

Wisher said:


> Most of them are Converted Dalit.



Of this, there is no question.

The sad fact is, they are still treated as second class Muslims by those who converted them.

Look at how the Arabs and Iranians still look down on them when they try to suck up to them.

They laugh in their face when they make comments like: "When we ruled Spain"! 

Tum Spain me kab gaye, they were Arabs.


----------



## miss

mjnaushad said:


> How about supporting anti Pakistan elements since 62..... ?? Giving artillery cover to terrorist when they infiltrate from Indian border into bangladesh (East Pakistan).... Providing them training, weapons and logistics.. Yup India is doodh ka dhula...


nope never happened.. its only pak that does it in kashmir.
even then.. its not trror... never killed civils


----------



## mjnaushad

miss said:


> nope never happened.. its only pak that does it in kashmir.
> even then.. its not trror... never killed civils



As expected.... Brainwashed....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ajtr

*Pak: Massive outrage over Hindu girl's forced conversion*


----------



## miss

ajtr said:


> *Pak: Massive outrage over Hindu girl's forced conversion*



2 months oldd. this is about rinkle and we know the outcome.


----------



## jinxeD_girl

Windjammer said:


> Don't bring your pathetic Indian table manners to a respectable open forum. !!



No need to reply back to him. His posts have been reported.Can't you see it is a fake/duplicate profile, he joined this forum like an hour ago and only made 7 posts and posing his current location as Niger? Ppl who r themselves fake think everyone is fake like them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

Windjammer said:


> Don't bring your pathetic Indian table manners to a respectable open forum. !!


Don't generalize 

Just report like I did.


----------



## pk_baloch

jinxeD_girl said:


> No need to reply back to him. His posts have been reported.Can't you see it is a fake/duplicate profile, he joined this forum like an hour ago and only made 7 posts and posing his current location as Niger? Ppl who r themselves fake think everyone is fake like them.



he made new id to reply u only ..he knew that he would be banned later .....


----------



## miss

Windjammer said:


> Don't bring your pathetic Indian table manners to a respectable open forum. !!


what are u talking about.. you are as disgusting in other ways.. so people without tables shouldnt talk about table manners

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pk_baloch

jinxeD_girl said:


> No need to reply back to him. His posts have been reported.Can't you see it is a fake/duplicate profile, he joined this forum like an hour ago and only made 7 posts and posing his current location as Niger? Ppl who r themselves fake think everyone is fake like them.


i reported about him


----------



## Windjammer

miss said:


> what are u talking about.. you are as disgusting in other ways.. so people without tables shouldnt talk about table manners



And when and how did i rub you the wrong way.


----------



## Bang Galore

Sashan said:


> So you meant to call Pakistani hindus as stupid people? Or let me know how to intepret your statement above?
> 
> As for the rest, India want to host 30 million illegals but not some people who are persecuted?




Yeah, meant exactly that. What did those idiot ancestors or sometimes the the idiots themselves think when they stayed back in Pakistan? That they were going to be treated kindly in a country founded on a different religion from their own? You don't think that was stupid? Did they think that all those people who left Pakistan at the time of partition did so for fun? If they were too lazy or too stupid to get their backsides to India then, you can make your opinion on the intelligence of these chaps. We have had 2 PM's including MMS whose families put their brains to good use & left Pakistan. The clowns who stayed on are the ones now having second thoughts. Not very bright chaps.

As for other illegals staying, I'm no sympathiser of that lot either. Look, I'm fairly certain that as when the Pakistan Hindus come to India, they will be absorbed. No one is about to send them back by force regardless of what the GoI says. It is just that this bunch have proved themselves to be a little soft in the head by the very fact that they stayed on in Pakistan. On an evolutionary scale, that is an extinction by suicide choice. Winners of the Darwin awards, this bunch!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gamma

With no let up in crimes against Hindus in Mirpurkhas area of Pakistan's Sindh province from where nearly 20 families have left the country, the minority community leaders from the region have approached the Indian and US missions for help.

*The Hindu community in Mirpurkhas and its surrounding areas is being targeted by criminals day in and day out and police were paying no heed to their plight*, Hindu Panchayat Chairman Laxmandas Perwani said.

*Hindu families were left with no option but to leave Pakistan* and at least 18 families had migrated, a majority of them to India and some to Dubai, during the past five months, Perwani told Geo News channel.

*During the same period, the homes of 70 Hindu families in Mirpurkhas and nearby areas were burgled*, he said.

*Two youths were killed for not paying extortion money and two kidnapped businessmen were freed after they paid millions of rupees as ransom*, he added.

With no let up in the incidents in which Hindus were targeted, members of the Hindu Panchayat sent letters to the Indian High Commission and the US embassy, seeking their help, he said.

Perwani, a former member of the Sindh Assembly, said the step of writing to foreign missions was taken after the police and politicians did not pay heed to the grievances of the Hindus.

The kidnapping of a 14-year-old Hindu girl, Manisha Kumari, from Jacobabad in Sindh on August 7 sparked widespread concern in the minority community.

There were also reports last week of the exodus of dozens of Hindu families from the region.

Following the reports of the exodus, Pakistani immigration authorities stopped 250 Hindu pilgrims on their way to India at the Wagah border on Friday.

*The Hindus were allowed to travel to India after leaders of the community assured the government that they would return to Pakistan after the pilgrimage.*

Hindus are the largest minority community in Pakistan but make up about two per cent of the population of 180 million.

Most Pakistani Hindus live in Sindh province.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

Pak Hindus not permanently moving to India: Deccan Herald

Islamabad, Aug 12, 2012, (PTI)
*Pakistani Hindus are not permanently moving to India and only visiting religious sites there, claims the Federal Investigation Agency*, which has also been directed by government to look into complaints of forced marriages of teenage girls from the minority community.

The Hindus going to India had given statements that they intended to visit religious sites, the FIA said in a report submitted by its chief to Interior Minister Rehman Malik during a meeting here yesterday.

The report was prepared by the FIA following media reports regarding the migration of Hindu families to India.

*The News daily quoted the FIA report as expressing concern that a TV news channel had "broadcast a story based on mere speculation which created undue hype."*

The FIA chief contended that there were "some persons with vested interests who tried to create such a situation with a purpose" and this aspect is being investigated.

The Interior Minister directed the FIA chief to* "keep a watch on those who are spreading these rumours and if the agency spots any case where some kind of injustice has been done to the Hindu families, it should be dealt with severely."*

The FIA was directed to assist the committee of Parliamentarians set up by the President to look into complaints of the Hindu community in Sindh.

Interior Minister Malik assured the Hindu community that their rights would be protected and he would not allow anyone to violate the Constitution, which provides full rights to minorities for practising their religion.

Malik also directed the FIA to look into complaints of forced marriages of teenage Hindu girls and submit a report on such incidents.

The report on such forced marriages will be made public for scrutiny, officials said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

13,000 Pakistani Hindus got Indian citizenship in last 8 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gamma

Gigawatt said:


> 13,000 Pakistani Hindus got Indian citizenship in last 8 years.



how can this be true. Pakistanis are denying it. 

Duh! hence it is true, said Majorly profound.


----------



## ice_man

gamma it seems you are new but for your knowledge i will tell you to please make sure you post a website libnk with a thread that you open. so people can verify your post. thanks


----------



## jinxeD_girl

ice_man said:


> gamma it seems you are new but for your knowledge i will tell you to please make sure you post a website libnk with a thread that you open. so people can verify your post. thanks



and also ALL Pakistani Hindus posts it seems have been merged in 1 thread. Post their plight in that thread.


----------



## W.11

Gigawatt said:


> 13,000 Pakistani Hindus got Indian citizenship in last 8 years.



i think the lie and media propaganda is already busted no need to discuss the whining and the crying



gamma said:


> *how can this be true. Pakistanis are denying it. *
> 
> Duh! hence it is true, said Majorly profound.





here we go, another link, dont trust evil pakistani muslims, trust the pakistani hindus

Pak Hindus not seeking asylum, claims leader of fresh batch

As a fresh batch of 100 more Hindus crossed over from Pakistan here today, the leader of the group today claimed that they were not seeking asylum in India.

With tension writ large on their faces, the group arrived in India, a day after about 115 Hindus walked across the frontier amid reports of exodus of the minority community from Sindh province following kidnapping of a Hindu girl there.

Group leader Rajesh dismissed claims that Pakistan authorities were forcing them to give an undertaking that they would not seek asylum from Indian Government and would return to Pakistan within a period of 33 days.

"It would be wrong to say that Hindus or Hindu families who have crossed over to India were no more willing to go back to Pakistan," Singh said, adding that they would surely return to Pakistan and Sindh province.

"The Hindus from Pakistan have come to India to pay obeisance in the Hindu historic temples located in Amritsar, Indore, Haridwar, Rishikesh and Delhi but not for asylum," he said, while dismissing as "rumours" reports of exodus of Hindus.

"In fact, none of the Pakistan-based Hindu families could afford to live in India while leaving their ancestral houses and set up behind in Pakistan," he said.

another link


Hindus reject reports about their exodus from Pakistan

LAHORE: As many as 115 more Hindu pilgrims belonging to Sindh, left for India through Wagah here on Saturday. Talking to the media, pilgrims said: &#8220;The reports about our exodus from Pakistan are baseless.

We will return to our homeland next month after performing religious rituals in India&#8221;. &#8220;We are Pakistanis and will remain Pakistani. Pakistan is our motherland,&#8221; they added.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

[:::~Spartacus~:::];3298805 said:


> i think the lie and media propaganda is already busted no need to discuss the whining and the crying



Who busted it.


----------



## ice_man

ice_man said:


> Videos  The Express Tribune
> 
> this video should shutup the indian propaganda for now




and ofcourse the indian trolls loved to overlook this 



Bang Galore said:


> Yeah, meant exactly that. What did those idiot ancestors or sometimes the the idiots themselves think when they stayed back in Pakistan?* That they were going to be treated kindly in a country founded on a different religion from their own? You don't think that was stupid? *Did they think that all those people who left Pakistan at the time of partition did so for fun? If they were too lazy or too stupid to get their backsides to India then, you can make your opinion on the intelligence of these chaps. We have had 2 PM's including MMS whose families put their brains to good use & left Pakistan. The clowns who stayed on are the ones now having second thoughts. Not very bright chaps.
> 
> As for other illegals staying, I'm no sympathiser of that lot either. Look, I'm fairly certain that as when the Pakistan Hindus come to India, they will be absorbed. No one is about to send them back by force regardless of what the GoI says. It is just that this bunch have proved themselves to be a little soft in the head by the very fact that they stayed on in Pakistan. On an evolutionary scale, that is an extinction by suicide choice. Winners of the Darwin awards, this bunch!


 

same rant different day from you banglore! 

and the part in bold does that apply to indian muslims??? 

but sadly as usual not true. but oh well carry on ranting

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xyxmt

Gigawatt said:


> 13,000 Pakistani Hindus got Indian citizenship in last 8 years.



hint hint, bad economy in Pakistan and good Economy in India, they have been living among same people for last 60 years, sindhi people who are not even religious, i would even say majority of people in interior sind are closer to hinduism than Islam and those people are not into converting anyone, If it was in Pathan areas i would agree but not Sindhis. its all economical go live where they have opportunities, why didnt they leave when Pak economy was doing better than India. But if they want to leave Pakistan and India is willing to take them then its all good


----------



## gamma

Hindu leaders in Pak approach Indian, US missions for help

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

On visit to India, Pak Hindu families wary of indian media 

There were a number of tense, nervous faces in the crowd coming out of the customs and immigration hall, and some of them kept glancing over their shoulders towards the other side of the gates on the Radcliffe Line at the joint Indo-Pak border check post here on Friday. 
As they emerged from the gates of the Integrated Check Post (ICP) after immigration and customs clearance, some of them, including women and children, got panicky on seeing the media. "We have already had enough problems. *We do not want to speak to the media*," said a middle-aged man, refusing to reveal his identity and objecting to being photographed.
As per immigration records, 119 persons, all of them Hindus belonging to the Sindh province of Pakistan, crossed the border on Friday on a one-month visa, but only after being detained for hours by Pakistani officials over media reports of an exodus of the minority community from Sindh.

During their India visit, they will be paying obeisance at the Golden Temple and going to Rishikesh, Haridwar, Delhi and Indore before returning to Pakistan. The leader of the jatha, Anup Kumar of Sakhar town of Sindh, was however more forthcoming in his response to mediapersons' queries. As others looked on, *Anup said that in all 250 Hindus from Sindh had been granted one-month visas by the Indian government, out of which 119 had crossed over while the remaining would do so on Saturday.*

Asked about their reluctance to talk to the media, Anup said the problem was caused by the 30 Pakistani Hindus who had come to India on the Samjhauta Express on Thursday. "They had claimed before certain Indian TV channels that minorities were being harassed in Pakistan. They had also said that they would not be going back to Pakistan and would approach the Indian government for citizenship. Their misguiding statements have caused problems for us. We had arrived at the check post in the morning and were interrogated by Pakistani officials throughout the day before some of us were allowed to cross over," he said.

Anup gave a rather guarded response when asked whether the minorities in Pakistan were being persecuted.* "Some people say it. Those staying in rural areas or in other provinces of Pakistan may be facing problems, but we have encountered none. We live in harmony."*
He made it clear, and so did many others in the group, that they would return home after the expiry of their visas. "Our families, our homes and businesses are all in Pakistan. We will surely return," he said.

*The Hindu families which had crossed over on Thursday had claimed before the media that forced conversions were taking place in Pakistan. They had also alleged that young girls from minority communities were often abducted. "Such allegations have caused problems for us in the past. We can only appeal to our brethren not to make such statements in public," said Anup as he boarded a taxi to Amritsar.*
*
so the truth comes out india grants 250 pakistanis visas in a go, and try to make it famous that pakistani hindus are illegaly immigrating and seeking asylum in india

shame on india and its media*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gamma

[:::~Spartacus~:::];3298805 said:


> i think the lie and media propaganda is already busted no need to discuss the whining and the crying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here we go, another link, dont trust evil pakistani muslims, trust the pakistani hindus
> 
> Pak Hindus not seeking asylum, claims leader of fresh batch
> 
> As a fresh batch of 100 more Hindus crossed over from Pakistan here today, the leader of the group today claimed that they were not seeking asylum in India.
> 
> With tension writ large on their faces, the group arrived in India, a day after about 115 Hindus walked across the frontier amid reports of exodus of the minority community from Sindh province following kidnapping of a Hindu girl there.
> 
> Group leader Rajesh dismissed claims that Pakistan authorities were forcing them to give an undertaking that they would not seek asylum from Indian Government and would return to Pakistan within a period of 33 days.
> 
> "It would be wrong to say that Hindus or Hindu families who have crossed over to India were no more willing to go back to Pakistan," Singh said, adding that they would surely return to Pakistan and Sindh province.
> 
> "The Hindus from Pakistan have come to India to pay obeisance in the Hindu historic temples located in Amritsar, Indore, Haridwar, Rishikesh and Delhi but not for asylum," he said, while dismissing as "rumours" reports of exodus of Hindus.
> 
> "In fact, none of the Pakistan-based Hindu families could afford to live in India while leaving their ancestral houses and set up behind in Pakistan," he said.
> 
> another link
> 
> 
> Hindus reject reports about their exodus from Pakistan
> 
> LAHORE: As many as 115 more Hindu pilgrims belonging to Sindh, left for India through Wagah here on Saturday. Talking to the media, pilgrims said: &#8220;The reports about our exodus from Pakistan are baseless.
> 
> We will return to our homeland next month after performing religious rituals in India&#8221;. &#8220;We are Pakistanis and will remain Pakistani. Pakistan is our motherland,&#8221; they added.



Hindu leaders in Pak approach Indian, US missions for help



You know sense of shame is not really a bad thing in the long run.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## INDIC

xyxmt said:


> hint hint, bad economy in Pakistan and good Economy in India, they have been living among same people for last 60 years, sindhi people who are not even religious, i would even say majority of people in interior sind are closer to hinduism than Islam and those people are not into converting anyone, If it was in Pathan areas i would agree but not Sindhis. its all economical go live where they have opportunities, why didnt they leave when Pak economy was doing better than India. But if they want to leave Pakistan and India is willing to take them then its all good



Hint is Ziaul Haq. Also how do you know they never had been migrating to India before 1990.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IZVINITE

Self deleted


----------



## W.11

gamma said:


> Hindu leaders in Pak approach Indian, US missions for help
> 
> 
> 
> You know sense of shame is not really a bad thing in the long run.



few opportunist hindus dont make a whole lot, the sad situation in pakistan has been faced by muslims along with hindus, these same guys have voted for PPP and bearing all the situation, elections are near and need to vote for the good guys now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

KRAIT said:


> That's a mature comment buddy.....its people like you who bring bad name to your country and other Pakistanis living in other countries.



Whether they be Muslims or Hindus anyone that leaves for India are to be considered traitors, and are loyal to no one.


----------



## Supply&Demand

First i think Pakistani gov should bring out a minimum age for marriage law...that will help a lot in combating these type of issues..

Young children (14-15 yr old kids) are susceptible to threats and brain washing...gov should bring out a law saying that if a girl less than age of 18 yrs is married willingly or unwillingly, bridegroom and his family will be arrested...


----------



## W.11

Hindu exodus from Pak? Report leaves pilgrims in lurch


A sensational media report in Pakistan claiming that some 60 persecuted Hindu families were intending to emigrate to India under the guise of a pilgrimage has set off a possible diplomatic standoff between the two countries  and left the pilgrims in the lurch.

The Express Tribune reported on Thursday that the 60 Hindu families from Balochistan and Sindh provinces had decided to migrate to India amid increasing cases of violence and lack of security for their community.

The report noted that some 200-250 members of the 60 families were intending to travel to India on a pilgrimage on a 30-day visa, issued by the Indian High Commission in Islamabad, but that many of them were intending to seek asylum in India on grounds of religious persecution in Pakistan.

A member of the Hindu community observes Ganesh Chaturthi at Karachi In Pakistan. Reuters
Quoting neighbours in the families hometowns, Tribune reported that the families had sold off all their land and other holdings with the intention of leaving Pakistan for good since they were unable to put up with instances of religious persecution, including the abduction of Hindu girls and their forced conversion to Islam.

The sensational report was denied by Hindu leaders, who claimed that the families were merely going on a piligrimage and would return to Pakistan. And Indian High Commission sources in Islamabad claimed they had no information on any such exodus. But by then, Pakistani officials had their antennae up for a conspiracy and have begun an investigation.

When some 100 of the pilgrims arrived at 7 am on Friday at the Wagah border between the two countries, they were stopped from crossing over by Pakistani immigration authorities on the ground that the piligrims progress had not been properly cleared.

The incident has the potential to snowball into a diplomatic standoff between the two countries. Pakistani Interior Minister Rehman Malik had earlier suggested that reports of the pilgrims exodus to India were part of a propaganda effort to defame Pakistan. In any case, he said the Indian High Commission had been asked to explain it had issued visas to 250 Hindu citizens of Pakistan.

While the circumstances of this case await clarification, the incident has sharpened the focus on the continuing persecution  and forced coversion  of Hindus in Sindh and Balochistan.

The case of Rinkle Kumari, a 19-year-old girl in Sindh who was abducted, converted to Islam and forcibly married to a local Muslim strongman Naveed Shah recently sent shock waves through the Hindu community in Pakistan. In Rinkles case, when her family approached the police, the latter refused to record an FIR. When Rinkle was subsequently produced in court, and insisted on being returned to her family, the judged instead illegally sent her to police custody. (More on that case here.)

More recently, Manisha Kumari, a 14-year-old Hindu girl was kidnapped from Jacobabad in Sindh province; 11 Hindu traders from Balochistan and Sindh provinces had been kidnapped in recent months, according to Hindu community leaders. (More here.)

It is in this context of continuing religious persection, and the failure of the policy and the courts to defend the religious minorities, that the reports of the exodus gained traction.

Pakistani media reports quoted the Hindu panchayat president in Jacobabad, Baboo Mahesh Lakhani, as saying that the forced conversions and the appalling state of law and order in Sindh had rendered it intolerable for them to continue.

Other Hindu leaders reportedly said that dozens of families were migrating to India every month, largely because the law and order situation had deteriorated so badly, and they could no longer afford to pay the extortion money that kidnappers demanded.

Pakistani politicians, however, have given a different spin to these reports of forced abductions and conversions. Sindh minister Mukesh Kumar Chawla was quoted as saying that such reports of migration were exaggerated. If a Hindu girl elopes with a Muslim boy of her free will, what can we do? he said.

Its difficult to make sense of the facts in the immediate case  and confirm if the Hindu families are indeed intending to migrate to India for good or are merely coming for a pilgrimage. But irrespective of that, the underlying sense of tension among the Hindu community in Pakistan is undeniably true.
*
For now, however, the pilgrims stranded at Wagah appear to have been caught in the crossfires of a diplomatic tug-of-war. Whichever way it gets sorted out, the prospects for Hindu families in Pakistan to travel across to India on
pilgrimages may be weakened as a result of this episode.*

---------------------------------------

shame on india for granting pilgrimage visas for their own purpose, the pakistani hindus intended to travel holy sites in india now face uncertainity of their pilgrimage, indian media should stop this propaganda and let them make a peaceful pilgrimage rather scoring points and troubling the pilgrims

*we also welcomed you when your sikhs visited out holy sites and welcomed them with hospitality, stop showing your small hearts*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IZVINITE

I hope Mods can make stick of this Issue or If there already is the Sticky then move all the threads related to this topic there...


----------



## W.11

Convert Hindu girl seeks court protection 

SUKKUR: *Another case of a Hindu girl converting to Islam has surfaced as she and her husband approached a court seeking safety after receiving threats from the girl's family.*

The girl, Manisha, embraced Islam and married Ghulam Mustafa of Jacobabad after moving to Amroth Sharif on August 6. She also changed her name to Mahwish. The relationship that started with friendship on phone culminated in the girl's conversion to Islam and the subsequent marriage.
*
The incident coincided with the purported migration of Sindh's Hindu families to India on the pretext of poor law and order.

The couple approached the Sindh High Court's Sukkur Bench and sought protection. Manisha's father, Rivat Mall, alleged that his daughter was kidnapped and forced to embrace Islam.*

End.

-------------------

another propaganda busted

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tshering22

I don't understand why they didn't move to India in 47 when they had a chance? Why wait for the obvious to happen and then come running?

I should not be saying this but they really need to understand that all the eyewash that was told to them was a bogus. At least living 60 years in Pakistan should have taught them.

My sympathies with them.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ajtr

Propaganda really????????????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## $@rJen

Uchiha said:


> Dont come crying to me when one day early in the morning THE SUN RISES FROM THE OPPOSITE PLACE :O :O :O


 
you(r)(talk) and all the religions just like your profile picture that has no proper shape??? what if the sun raises at the opposite side,?.... you think god is doing that,,,,there is no god....all are made up by some old fools and now we're fighting each other other this disgusting thing,,,,...do you guys think about us as a Human? no..you look at us hindu and keep your hate at the edge of a sword, and the happens with the india thinking you as mulim, not as human......and now tell me who created all these things, where is your god in all these?...if there's a God He is a Big *****


----------



## W.11

ajtr said:


> Propaganda really????????????



you hard work has gone to dust

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ajtr

Girl is minor even if one follow pakistani law.I wonder whats wrong with pakistani court the man and the molvi should hev been in jail for kidnapping and rape non-bailable rape charges.Or is it that pakistani courts have started following shariah whenever it suits them?


----------



## Jade

Anyway, what is the age of the this guy who married the child


----------



## RazPaK

She is underage and should be given into the custody of her parents.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ajtr

[:::~Spartacus~:::];3299077 said:


> you hard work has gone to dust


Thats what you think......let me share with you some wisdom....



> &#2350;&#2366;&#2335;&#2368; &#2325;&#2361;&#2375; &#2325;&#2369;&#2350;&#2381;&#2361;&#2366;&#2352; &#2360;&#2375; &#2340;&#2370; &#2325;&#2381;&#2351;&#2366; &#2352;&#2380;&#2306;&#2342;&#2375; &#2350;&#2379;&#2351;
> &#2319;&#2325; &#2342;&#2367;&#2344; &#2320;&#2360;&#2366; &#2310;&#2319;&#2327;&#2366; &#2350;&#2376;&#2306; &#2352;&#2380;&#2306;&#2342;&#2370;&#2306;&#2327;&#2368; &#2340;&#2379;&#2351;
> 
> Maati kahe kumhar se,
> tu kya raunde moye
> Ek din aisa aayega,
> main raundoongi toye
> 
> Earth says to the potter
> you think you knead me
> One day soon you'll see
> I'll knead you easily


Dont worry i've not yet started there.but soon will be.And no hardwork goes in vain.Rather it gets rewarded.


----------



## Vinod2070

Interesting that stateless Arab freebooters are presuming to decide who is traitor or patriot in our Dharmic lands, instead of hotfooting back to their deserts!



KRAIT said:


> That's a mature comment buddy.....its people like you who bring bad name to your country and other Pakistanis living in other countries.


 
Primitive parasite freebooters need to be kicked out from the subcontinent.

Each last one of them!

Sometimes one used to feel sympathy for all the tear-jerkers the primitive spouted.

Now it seems he deserved it all.


----------



## IZVINITE

There are 5 to 6 Threads on This Topic.... Why don't Mods Merge them...I'll Rather say thread like these should bot be entertained on the Defence Forum.


----------



## Bang Galore

[QUOTE='[:::~Spartacus~:::]

another propaganda busted[/QUOTE]


Little wonder that with this attitude, Pakistani men in the UK & elsewhere think it is fair game to tackle children in this way and are surprised that unlike in their home country(or that of their parents), the police & the courts seem not to cheer them on.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## gamma

Look! OMG! Hindus are threatening toothless pious Muslim in Pakistan? I wonder what the threat was? or was that threat about going to the court and seek justice? I want to listen what threat it was.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

gamma said:


> Look! OMG! Hindus are threatening toothless pious Muslim in Pakistan? I wonder what the threat was? or was that threat about going to the court and seek justice? I want to listen what threat it was.





i think you have problem in english comprehension



Bang Galore said:


> Little wonder that with this attitude, Pakistani men in the UK & elsewhere think it is fair game to tackle children in this way and are surprised that unlike in their home country(or that of their parents), the police & the courts seem not to cheer them on.



can you please try to avoid ivolving countries into this

claimed: poor hindus kidnapped and forcefully converted

result: girl comes and busts his threatening family infront of the court

morale: live and let live, kidnappings nothing to do with religion

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Matrixx

RazPaK said:


> Whether they be Muslims or Hindus anyone that leaves for India are to be considered traitors, and are loyal to no one.



I think it is better ...they will be called traitor by Pakistani rather to be killed in Pakistan

BTW you have also left Pakistan long time back and living in Pakistan's enemy state


----------



## gamma

I have a theory here. I think Muslims think it's fair to lie for Islam. someone brilliantly came up with the idea to publish an article that the Man who married a minor girl received a threat from Hindu(How dare he?) And look Hindus behavior is so disgusting with their death threats and aggression! LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ajtr

the guy and his family should be arrested for child abuse/kidnapping/rape and whoever registered her Nikah for arranging an under-age marriage which is against the law of the Country!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

ajtr said:


> the guy and his family should be arrested for child abuse/kidnapping/rape and whoever registered her Nikah for arranging an under-age marriage which is against the law of the Country!



you arnt responsible for pakistan, so you need to shut up and concentrate on frog marriages and tree marriages in your own country

ajtr this man thinks the ****** is more beautiful then indian ladies 









gamma said:


> I have a theory here. I think Muslims think it's fair to lie for Islam. someone brilliantly came up with the idea to publish an article that the Man who married a minor girl received a threat from Hindu(How dare he?) And look Hindus behavior is so disgusting with their death threats and aggression! LOL



another indian with reading comprehension lalu parshad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gamma

ajtr said:


> the guy and his family should be arrested for child abuse/kidnapping/rape and whoever registered her Nikah for arranging an under-age marriage which is against the law of the Country!



So, spartacus other Pakistanis think that *Hindu family in question has threatened the poor Muslim man* shouldn't the law take its course and the Hindu family members too be arrested and Put jail for Criminal Intimidation? Because after all Pakistan is so righteous and civil country where Victim can't raise his voice in distress lest he commits the sin of being threatening to the criminal?


----------



## Matrixx

[:::~Spartacus~:::];3299198 said:


> you arnt responsible for pakistan, so you need to shut up and concentrate on frog marriages and tree marriages in your own country
> 
> ajtr this man thinks the ****** is more beautiful then indian ladies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another indian with reading comprehension lalu parshad



D O G Prepared to merry with her ==>


----------



## W.11

gamma said:


> So, spartacus other Pakistanis think that *Hindu family in question has threatened the poor Muslim man* shouldn't the law take its course and the Hindu family members too be arrested and Put jail for Criminal Intimidation? Because after all Pakistan is so righteous and civil country where Victim can't raise his voice in distress lest he commits the sin of being threatening to the criminal?



no, actually, pious hindu family has piously threatened (while eating vegetables which can never give anger to veggie indians) her daughter for marrying a muslim guy and converting to the religion of terrorism and evil muzlums from religion of peace and peaceful caste system

i think it sounds better for you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

Vinod2070 said:


> What would you rather go by, if not numbers.
> 
> And yes, Sonia *could have *been Indian PM. No law of the land prevents that. She is an Indian now.



The ground reality usually tends to be more factual than drawn out figures, when was the last time the blasphemy law was actually executed, OTOH, there is a report somewhere in this very forum stating an average of two Dalits are killed in India every day.... as for Sonia, "could have" is indeed the catch word.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ajtr

[:::~Spartacus~:::];3299198 said:


> *you arnt responsible for pakistan*, so you need to shut up and concentrate on frog marriages and tree marriages in your own country


Oh sure i'm responsible for pakistan and it was always in my destiny which people like you can never change.You shall be seeing prerana too soon there.


----------



## Vinod2070

Bang Galore said:


> Little wonder that with this attitude, Pakistani men in the UK & elsewhere think it is fair game to tackle children in this way and are surprised that unlike in their home country(or that of their parents), the police & the courts seem not to cheer them on.


 
They think they are getting away with it.

Morality is too much for them, it is just halal and haraam that they understand.

This seems to be halal.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

RazPaK said:


> Whether they be Muslims or Hindus anyone that leaves for India are to be considered traitors, and are loyal to no one.



& if someone leaves for US than???

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Vinod2070

Windjammer said:


> The ground reality usually tends to be more factual than drawn out figures, *when was the last time the blasphemy law was actually executed*, OTOH, there is a report somewhere in this very forum stating an average of two Dalits are killed in India every day.... as for Sonia, "could have" is indeed the catch word.


 
You really want me to post literally hundreds of instances. Where pathetic people used the law to grab land, property and women and to settle personal accounts?

Let me google that for you

BBC News - Pakistan mob burns man to death for 'blasphemy'

There are more Shia, Ahmeddi, Pathan, Muhajir, Sufi followers being killed, their worship places being blown up, snatched by rival sects and gangs, I can go on.....

You have a lot to do within the final and perfect Islamic republic than obsess with kaafir India.

And this Sonia thingy is strange. It is no different from why Jardari is the president of the Islamic republic rather than PM.


----------



## Bang Galore

[:::~Spartacus~:::];3299157 said:


> can you please try to avoid ivolving countries into this
> 
> claimed: poor hindus kidnapped and forcefully converted
> 
> r*esult: girl comes and busts his threatening family infront of the court
> *
> morale: live and let live, kidnappings nothing to do with religion



You do understand, don't you, that the guardians of a minor are her/his parents & that a minor cannot enter into a legal marriage. It's called statutory rape in most countries & people end up in prison for it. The fact that you see this as some sort of a vindication is what makes it troubling. What next? A two year old and the same excuse?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

Bang Galore said:


> You do understand, don't you, that the guardians of a minor are her/his parents & that a minor cannot enter into a legal marriage. It's called statutory rape in most countries & people end up in prison for it. The fact that you see this as some sort of a vindication is what makes it troubling. What next? A two year old and the same excuse?



abe jahil its another story about alleged hindu girl being forcefully converted, reading comprehension is a hurdle here



Vinod2070 said:


> You really want me to post literally hundreds of instances. Where pathetic people used the law to grab land, property and women and to settle personal accounts?
> 
> Let me google that for you
> 
> BBC News - Pakistan mob burns man to death for 'blasphemy'
> 
> There are more Shia, Ahmeddi, Pathan, Muhajir, Sufi followers being killed, their worship places being blown up, snatched by rival sects and gangs, I can go on.....
> 
> You have a lot to do within the final and perfect Islamic republic than obsess with kaafir India.
> 
> And this Sonia thingy is strange. It is no different from why Jardari is the president of the Islamic republic rather than PM.



im a urdu speaking mohajir you idiot, stop involving in our matters

dumb head

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vinod2070

[QUOTE='[:::~Spartacus~:::]im a urdu speaking mohajir you idiot, stop involving in our matters

dumb head[/QUOTE]

What do I care about your identity, you buffoon.

Towel head?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

Bang Galore said:


> You do understand, don't you, that the guardians of a minor are her/his parents & that a minor cannot enter into a legal marriage. It's called statutory rape in most countries & people end up in prison for it. The fact that you see this as some sort of a vindication is what makes it troubling. What next? A two year old and the same excuse?



as i have said in the matter it should be properly investigated and should be deat with accordingly, if the girl ran willingly then punishment should be for girl too along with all others involved and shouldnt be labelled kidnapping

the marriage of minor is a rape, but the sex of two minor people is not rape, can you please explain me that??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gamma

Windjammer said:


> The ground reality usually tends to be more factual than drawn out figures, when was the last time the blasphemy law was actually executed, OTOH, there is a report somewhere in this very forum stating an average of two Dalits are killed in India every day.... as for Sonia, "could have" is indeed the catch word.



Sonia is by law not eligible to became head of the state in India. Just so you people know . "Law of reciprocity" bars her from becoming the PM of India. If Italy allows a naturalized citizen of Indian origin to become the head of the state in their country, only then can an a naturalized citizen from Italy will be eligible for PM post in India. it's that simple. to Put in perspective, US doesn't allow a naturalized citizen to become head of the state, irrespective of this law of reciprocity. I think i made it very clear now. It's a matter of constitutional law.



[:::~Spartacus~:::];3299309 said:


> as i have said in the matter it should be properly investigated and should be deat with accordingly, if the girl ran willingly then punishment should be for girl too along with all others involved and shouldnt be labelled kidnapping



A minor cannot run 'willingly'. Is that so difficult to understand? Mind numbing forum this PDF

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Windjammer

Vinod2070 said:


> You really want me to post literally hundreds of instances. Where pathetic people used the law to grab land, property and women and to settle personal accounts?
> 
> Let me google that for you
> 
> BBC News - Pakistan mob burns man to death for 'blasphemy'
> 
> There are more Shia, Ahmeddi, Pathan, Muhajir, Sufi followers being killed, their worship places being blown up, snatched by rival sects and gangs, I can go on.....
> 
> You have a lot to do within the final and perfect Islamic republic than obsess with kaafir India.
> 
> And this Sonia thingy is strange. It is no different from why Jardari is the president of the Islamic republic rather than PM.



Aren't we moving the goal posts here....does the mob violence dictates a country's constitution. ????
The prosecution and killing of Christians, burning down Churches and parading pastors naked must be a new amendment then in the Indian Laws for the minorities.


----------



## W.11

gamma said:


> A minor cannot run 'willingly'. Is that so difficult to understand? Mind numbing forum this PDF



and who has made this law dear?? as i said the legal age for maturing is 18 years but the kids do get matured way before this age, and at 15 years the americans let their kids find a job and a separate home, it already happens in america and they do sex even before the legal age, this also happens in america and western countries

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bang Galore

[:::~Spartacus~:::];3299295 said:


> abe jahil its another story about alleged hindu girl being forcefully converted, reading comprehension is a hurdle here





[:::~Spartacus~:::];3299309 said:


> as i have said in the matter it should be properly investigated and should be deat with accordingly,* if the girl ran willingly then punishment should be for girl too* along with all others involved and shouldnt be labelled kidnapping



Comprehension does not seem to be the only hurdle here, genetics might have had a part.

You want a minor to be punished in such a case? Seriously? Do you even have the slightest understanding of law? Kindly stick with your bigotry, obviously anything else is too complicated for you to process.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Safriz

gamma said:


> Sonia is by law not eligible to became head of the state in India. Just so you people know . "Law of reciprocity" bars her from becoming the PM of India. If Italy allows a naturalized citizen of Indian origin to become the head of the state in their country, only then can an a naturalized citizen from Italy will be eligible for PM post in India. it's that simple. to Put in perspective, US doesn't allow a naturalized citizen to become head of the state, irrespective of this law of reciprocity. I think i made it very clear now. It's a matter of constitutional law.
> 
> 
> 
> A minor cannot run 'willingly'. Is that so difficult to understand? Mind numbing forum this PDF



Likewise its a matter of Law that in Pakistan non-Muslims cannot be head of State..Its that simple.
If Non Muslim countries allow a Muslim to be their prime minister then Pakistan may do so...I don't see any such thing happening in Europe or any other non Muslim country...

and are you sure teenagers don't run away from their homes on their own accord?
should i google it for you?


----------



## Vinod2070

Windjammer said:


> Aren't we moving the goal posts here....does the mob violence dictates a country's constitution. ????
> The prosecution and killing of Christians, burning down Churches and parading pastors naked must be a new amendment then in the Indian Laws for the minorities.


 
In your case, the constitution and the mob violence both are loaded against the minorities.

You should not even try to compare against kaffir secular democracies including the one you moved to, in an act of reverse hizarat.

From Dar-Il-Islam to Dar-Ul-Harb.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

Bang Galore said:


> You want a minor to be punished in such a case? Seriously? Do you even have the slightest understanding of law? Kindly stick with your bigotry, obviously anything else is too complicated for you to process.



punishment can be in the form of social service idiot


----------



## notsuperstitious

12 year old child's rape by a 25 year old man legalized by court in the name of religion only because it involved converting a kaffir.

Immoral & disgusting. I can not believe some pakistanis are supporting this. I hope one day they become fathers of 12 year old girls and their little princess comes home from classes 1 hour late and they miss a heartbeat and at that moment they realize what horrible crime they so shamelessly supported once.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bang Galore

[:::~Spartacus~:::];3299364 said:


> punishment can be in the form of social service idiot



As i said, stick to your bigotry. Not much hope in anything else.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

fateh71 said:


> 12 year old child's *rape *by a 25 year *old man* *legalized by court* in the name of religion *only because it involved converting a kaffir*.
> 
> Immoral & disgusting. I can not believe some pakistanis are supporting this. I hope one day they become fathers of 12 year old girls and their little princess comes home from classes 1 hour late and they miss a heartbeat and at that moment they realize what horrible crime they so shamelessly supported once.



trolling like this will get you a ban fateh like previous times? no where i have supported this, in my first post i mentioned that it should be an investigation reading failure, deliberate trolling


----------



## Vinod2070

fateh71 said:


> 12 year old child's rape by a 25 year old man legalized by court in the name of religion only because it involved converting a kaffir.
> 
> Immoral & disgusting. *I can not believe some pakistanis are supporting this*. I hope one day they become fathers of 12 year old girls and their little princess comes home from classes 1 hour late and they miss a heartbeat and at that moment they realize what horrible crime they so shamelessly supported once.



There is nothing unbelievable here.

You forgot who you are talking of?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

fateh71 said:


> 12 year old child's rape by a 25 year old man legalized by court in the name of religion only because it involved converting a kaffir.
> 
> Immoral & disgusting. I can not believe some pakistanis are supporting this. I hope one day they become fathers of 12 year old girls and their little princess comes home from classes 1 hour late and they miss a heartbeat and at that moment they realize what horrible crime they so shamelessly supported once.



Tell me something before acting so holy...
Doesnt it happen india?
Look into the mirror before criticizing others...


----------



## W.11

Bang Galore said:


> As i said, stick to your bigotry.



i think you are a moron, persistently failing in your fail posts and with reading comprehension, you should get a medical examination


----------



## miss

RazPaK said:


> Whether they be Muslims or Hindus anyone that leaves for India are to be considered traitors, and are loyal to no one.


just like you who left for us?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

Child marriages persist in rural India | Asian Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bang Galore

Safriz said:


> Tell me something before acting so holy...
> Doesnt it happen india?
> Look into the mirror before criticizing others...




Sure it does but no one with even a modicum of decency rushes to defend it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## miss

Safriz said:


> Tell me something before acting so holy...
> Doesnt it happen india?
> Look into the mirror before criticizing others...


these kind of things happen in india, sometimes even worse. crimes aginst children and women yes. but never sanctified by even lower courts.


----------



## W.11

marriage with a female dog happens in india, and they are talking about legal marriages in pakistan??


----------



## karan.1970

Safriz said:


> Tell me something before acting so holy...
> Doesnt it happen india?
> Look into the mirror before criticizing others...



It may and it does.... But I would be surprised to find a single Indian member here who would / would have supported it in the name of religion or any other thing...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## notsuperstitious

Safriz said:


> Tell me something before acting so holy...
> Doesnt it happen india?
> Look into the mirror before criticizing others...



Yes rape happens in India, is it legalized and so openly supported by people who are supposed to be pious, for farks sake NO. And if it did, I'd be man enough to oppose it and not make excuses and god forbid actually support it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

Safriz said:


> Child marriages persist in rural India | Asian Tribune



two indian men share same wives

Two Brothers share one wife in India - YouTube


----------



## miss

[:::~Spartacus~:::];3299376 said:


> trolling like this will get you a ban fateh like previous times? no where i have supported this, in my first post i mentioned that it should be an investigation reading failure, deliberate trolling


truth is not troll at least in india.



[:::~Spartacus~:::];3299400 said:


> two indian men share same wives
> 
> Two Brothers share one wife in India - YouTube


if one man can have 4 in your quom, why not other way.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vinod2070

Safriz said:


> Tell me something before acting so holy...
> *Doesnt it happen india?*
> Look into the mirror before criticizing others...


 
It doesn't.

No Muslim girls are kidnapped and forced to convert with such brazenness.

And wasn't your Islamic republic supposed to be final and perfect? Why compare with imperfect hell bound kaffirs?


----------



## Safriz

And this is another case in india where a 3 year old was married to one year old 

'Frightened' India child bride annuls marriage - CNN


----------



## miss

[:::~Spartacus~:::];3299394 said:


> marriage with a female dog happens in india, and they are talking about legal marriages in pakistan??



now you are trolling , this is superstition and stuff. not to be compared with above issues


----------



## Vinod2070

The primitive Pavlovian responses start!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## notsuperstitious

Safriz said:


> And this is another case in india where a 3 year old was married to one year old
> 
> 'Frightened' India child bride annuls marriage - CNN



Are you guys so fallen that you feel compelled to compare an illegal act in India with a legalized child rape in Pakistan?

You really should set higher standards, I mean not you personally, too late for that, but Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Safriz

Vinod2070 said:


> The primitive Pavlovian responses start!



awww...cant you take a few slaps on your face?

Yup...most parts of India are primitive due to being Rural..
Likewise this particular incident happened in Rural sindh in Pakistan?


----------



## Vinod2070

Safriz said:


> awww...cant you take a few slaps on your face?
> 
> Yup...most parts of India are primitive due to being Rural..
> Likewise this particular incident happened in Rural sindh in Pakistan?



Again Pavlovian.


----------



## Safriz

fateh71 said:


> Are you guys so fallen that you feel compelled to compare an illegal act in India with a legalized child rape in Pakistan?
> 
> You really should set higher standards, I mean not you personally, too late for that, but Pakistan.



well The Hindu Girl can go to court and Get herself protection and revoke the marriage,...

In Pakistan Unlike the west you are not treated as Stupid Bimbo until the age of 18..No wonder the most Brutal crimes including rapes and Murders are committed by under 18s in the west as they know they can get away with it...Pakistan doesnt want to fall in this trap...So people are considered adult at their Biological adulthood...

Child marriage in boys more than girls: Study - Times Of India

NEW DELHI: Yet again confirming the prevelence of child marriages in India, a new health survey has revealed that more boys than girls are getting married before the legal age of 21 years.

*The survey has also revealed that every fourth girl marrying in rural Rajasthan and every fifth in Bihar and Jharkhand are below the legal age of 18 years.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jinxeD_girl

RazPaK said:


> Whether they be Muslims or Hindus anyone that leaves for India are to be considered traitors, and are loyal to no one.



I wasn't expecting this type of comment from you Razpak? Then what is the difference between us and Indians? Instead of discussing the plight of Pakistani Hindus and admitting there is a problem, we have low IQed people like Bang galore from other side of the border who are calling Pakistani Hindus as idiots and on other side people like you are calling them as traitors?

We should act differently from the internet hindus on this forum who hate Islam, Muslims and their own Indian Muslims and say that whatever happens in Kashmir, Guarat etc is Indian Muslims fault. We should act better than Indians and admit there is a problem with Pakistani Hindu Community, instead of sitting on a Indian forum trolling about how India treats its own minorities which is not over concern anywayz.


----------



## gamma

[:::~Spartacus~:::];3299343 said:


> and who has made this law dear?? as i said the legal age for maturing is 18 years but the kids do get matured way before this age, and at 15 years the americans let their kids find a job and a separate home, it already happens in america and they do sex even before the legal age, this also happens in america and western countries



Oh! i see. so everyone that has the IQ to "see" the truth of Islam is mature enough? 
Having sex is different from getting married. If you can quote US as an example, you might also want to take example from the same country to decide that this is a case of rape. What's the age of the man in question? 

Other than that don't you watch your media? every now and then, a women in burqa gets interviewed about getting married at the age of 12 or 14 and getting divorced by 18-19 after 3 kids without even support from the Husband? Do you really think thats good for people or the girl?
Common be reasonable.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Paan Singh

jinxeD_girl said:


> I wasn't expecting this type of comment from you Razpak? Then what is the difference between us and Indians? Instead of discussing the plight of Pakistani Hindus and admitting there is a problem, we have low IQed people like Bang galore from other side of the border who are calling Pakistani Hindus as idiots and on other side people like you are calling them as traitors?
> 
> We should act differently from the internet hindus on this forum who hate Islam, Muslims and their own Indian Muslims and say that whatever happens in Kashmir, Guarat etc is Indian Muslims fault. We should act better than Indians and admit there is a problem with Pakistani Hindu Community, instead of sitting on a Indian forum trolling about how India treats its own minorities which is not over concern anywayz.



aapne to mera rona nikaal dia 
kini soni post aa....
there is huge diffrnce b/w us n pakistanis

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

Vinod2070 said:


> It doesn't.
> 
> No Muslim girls are kidnapped and forced to convert with such brazenness.
> 
> And wasn't your Islamic republic supposed to be final and perfect? Why compare with imperfect hell bound kaffirs?



Well if it doesn't come on media doesn't mean it doesn't happen..How can you be so sure?
Plus Muslims are a minority in India but centuries of mistreatment by Hindus has made them brave enough to fight for their dignity..It wont be easy for a Hindu boy to kidnap a Muslim Girl just like that without having his nose bitten off by her.


----------



## jinxeD_girl

Paan Singh said:


> aapne to mera rona nikaal dia
> kini soni post aa....
> there is huge diffrnce b/w us n pakistanis



u r Prism right? hehe... I knew ur writing style looks familiar...


----------



## Safriz

Vinod2070 said:


> It doesn't.
> 
> No Muslim girls are kidnapped and forced to convert with such brazenness.
> 
> And wasn't your Islamic republic supposed to be final and perfect? Why compare with *imperfect hell bound kaffirs?*



So finally you admit you are going to hell


----------



## Vinod2070

Safriz said:


> Well if it doesn't come on media doesn't mean it doesn't happen..How can you be so sure?
> Plus Muslims are a minority in India but *centuries of mistreatment by Hindus has made them brave enough to fight for their dignity*..It wont be easy for a Hindu boy to kidnap a Muslim Girl just like that without having his nose bitten off by her.



You are living in a world entirely your own. 

Good, don't let the sunshine it.


----------



## Paan Singh

jinxeD_girl said:


> u r Prism right? hehe... I knew ur writing style looks familiar...



wow....mera phir rona nikal gya

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## miss

Safriz said:


> well The Hindu Girl can go to court and Get herself protection and revoke the marriage,...
> 
> In Pakistan Unlike the west you are not treated as Stupid Bimbo until the age of 18..No wonder the most Brutal crimes including rapes and Murders are committed by under 18s in the west as they know they can get away with it...Pakistan doesnt want to fall in this trap...So people are considered adult at their Biological adulthood...
> 
> Child marriage in boys more than girls: Study - Times Of India
> 
> NEW DELHI: Yet again confirming the prevelence of child marriages in India, a new health survey has revealed that more boys than girls are getting married before the legal age of 21 years.
> 
> *The survey has also revealed that every fourth girl marrying in rural Rajasthan and every fifth in Bihar and Jharkhand are below the legal age of 18 years.*


not mental adulthood i see.. 
thats disgusting of you to support this.
in the west women are much better off then in our parts


----------



## KRAIT

Safriz said:


> So finally you admit you are going to hell


Don't know about him but I will definitely meet you there.....BWHAHAHAHA...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vinod2070

Safriz said:


> So finally you admit you are going to hell


 
Any day preferable than living like a zombie, forever afraid of what is haram and what is halal.

Even wiping your behind with even number of pebbles after doing your stuff could send you to hell. 

And no, I don't want to be a slave to an insecure and "merciful" deity that has nothing to do other than condemning the vast majority of his creation to hell.


----------



## miss

Safriz said:


> So finally you admit you are going to hell


well no ones moving to pakistan


----------



## Safriz

Vinod2070 said:


> You are living in a world entirely your own.
> 
> Good, don't let the sunshine it.



Unlike you..I been to India a few times...
and had neighbors Native to Abbottabad KPK who moved to Bombay in 1920s for Business,and had marriages there....They used to shuttle between Bombay and my locality with all sorts of first hand experiences of what happens to Muslims there...


----------



## jinxeD_girl

I am just coming back from Pakistani Hindu group on facebook and talked with some of the members there. They are really praising this show and calling it neutral which was shown on August 10th in Pakistan on Geo News, and Marvi Memom and others are admitting that there is a problem with Hindus of Pakistan and what should be done.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Lekin 10 August 2012 With Sana Bucha Full Geo News - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Vinod2070

Safriz said:


> Unlike you..I been to India a few times...
> and had neighbors Native to Abbottabad KPK who moved to Bombay in 1920s for Business,and had marriages there....They used to shuttle between Bombay and my locality with all sorts of first hand experiences of what happens to Muslims there...



That is why you are supporting this kidnapping and forced conversion?

And you won't mind if this happens to Muslim girls in any country they are a minority in?


----------



## INDIC

Safriz said:


> Well if it doesn't come on media doesn't mean it doesn't happen..How can you be so sure?
> Plus Muslims are a minority in India but centuries of mistreatment by Hindus has made them brave enough to fight for their dignity..*It wont be easy for a Hindu boy to kidnap a Muslim Girl just like that without having his nose bitten off by her.*



Hindu boys are not interested in kidnapping and forced conversion. Conversion to Hinduism from other religion was seen as taboo a century ago.


----------



## miss

Safriz said:


> Unlike you..I been to India a few times...
> and had neighbors Native to Abbottabad KPK who moved to Bombay in 1920s for Business,and had marriages there....They used to shuttle between Bombay and my locality with all sorts of first hand experiences of what happens to Muslims there...


must be shabana azmi types.. jis thaali mein khaate ho.. wagerawagera...


----------



## Safriz

miss said:


> not mental adulthood i see..
> thats disgusting of you to support this.
> *in the west women are much better off then in our parts*



Are they?

I live in the west hunny,and i know exactly what happens to women here...
13 year old moms are normal these days.Many of them gut full sexual intercourse at the ages of 11,and at 15 none is a virgin.....



Gigawatt said:


> Hindu boys are not interested in kidnapping and forced conversion. Conversion to Hinduism from other religion was seen as taboo a century ago.



Thats because Hinduism is not a religion..Its a vague concept in which you can be an "Atheist Hindu" 



miss said:


> must be shabana azmi types.. jis thaali mein khaate ho.. wagerawagera...


I dont know what you mean



jinxeD_girl said:


> I am just coming back from Pakistani Hindu group on facebook and talked with some of the members there. They are really praising this show and calling it neutral which was shown on August 10th in Pakistan on Geo News, and Marvi Memom and others are admitting that there is a problem with Hindus of Pakistan and what should be done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Lekin 10 August 2012 With Sana Bucha Full Geo News - YouTube



and can you elaborate what exactly you saw on the Facebook group???
Most are complaining about predominant financial and law and order situation..Nothing hindu specific..


----------



## pk_baloch

Gigawatt said:


> Hindu boys are not interested in kidnapping and forced conversion. Conversion to Hinduism from other religion was seen as taboo a century ago.



they can kidnape but cannot forced conversion ......correct ur statement 
by the way hindusim is not religion(according to u )then how can they force others to convert 



jinxeD_girl said:


> I am just coming back from Pakistani Hindu group on facebook and talked with some of the members there. They are really praising this show and calling it neutral which was shown on August 10th in Pakistan on Geo News, and Marvi Memom and others are admitting that there is a problem with Hindus of Pakistan and what should be done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Lekin 10 August 2012 With Sana Bucha Full Geo News - YouTube





LAHORE: More than 100 Hindu pilgrims, who did not leave for India the previous day, have now crossed the Wagah Border and are claiming they will return to Pakistan, Express News reported on Saturday.
Just yesterday Hindu pilgrims, after protesting against immigration authorities and denying rumours of migration, had crossed the border into India.
The pilgrims leaving today too denied migration rumours and stated they were just propaganda.
&#8220;We live for Pakistan, we die for Pakistan,&#8221; said one pilgrim, adding that these rumors were futher spoiling Pakistan&#8217;s image internationally.
They reiterated that they would return after completing the pilgrimage.
Earlier, immigration authorities had stopped pilgrims from crossing the border in the wake of a rumour that they were migrating to India due to fears for their life and property in Pakistan.
Immigration authorities had initially informed the pilgrims that the interior ministry&#8217;s decision would be given in the next 48 hours. However, after a four-hour long peaceful protest, the Hindu pilgrims were allowed to cross borders.


----------



## KRAIT

mastbalochi said:


> they can kidnape but cannot forced conversion ......correct ur statement
> by the way hindusim is not religion(according to u )then how can they force others to convert


Yup Hinduism is more than a religion....its something surreal...............so beautiful.................and so inspiring......

They can force us to follow their religion if not convert....playing game of words....are we....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

mastbalochi said:


> they can kidnape but cannot forced conversion ......correct ur statement
> by the way hindusim is not religion(according to u )then how can they force others to convert



So, what is your logic here.


----------



## Safriz

KRAIT said:


> Don't know about him but I will definitely meet you there.....BWHAHAHAHA...



Oye shout up..
I will be on the other side of the fence..trolling you infidels .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pk_baloch




----------



## Safriz

KRAIT said:


> Yup Hinduism is more than a religion....its something surreal...............so beautiful.................and so inspiring......
> 
> They can force us to follow their religion if not convert....playing game of words....are we....



and something so ambiguous that you cannot define


----------



## jinxeD_girl

Safriz said:


> Are they?
> 
> I live in the west hunny,and i know exactly what happens to women here...
> 13 year old moms are normal these days.Many of them gut full sexual intercourse at the ages of 11,and at 15 none is a virgin.....
> 
> 
> 
> Thats because Hinduism is not a religion..Its a vague concept in which you can be an "Atheist Hindu"
> 
> 
> I dont know what you mean
> 
> 
> 
> and can you elaborate what exactly you saw on the Facebook group???
> Most are complaining about predominant financial and law and order situation..Nothing hindu specific..



To be honest with you guyz (Sorry I can't lie), they say that there is a problem going on with the Hindus of Pakistan. Almost all of them are very patriotic people, and many r hosting Pakistani flags in their profiles. They say they dont want to leave Pakistan unless forced to do so. Also, why is it that it is only HINDU GIRLS who suddenly show desire for conversion and not Sindhi Hindu boyz?  Forget about hindu/muslim for a second, for the sake of humanity support them, They are Pakistanis, not Indians.


----------



## Safriz

jinxeD_girl said:


> To be honest with you guyz (Sorry I can't lie), they say that there is a problem going on with the Hindus of Pakistan. Almost all of them are very patriotic people, and many r hosting Pakistani flags in their profiles. They say they dont want to leave Pakistan unless forced to do so. Also, why is it that it is only* HINDU GIRLS who suddenly show desire for converstion* and not Sindhi Hindu boyz?  Forget about hindu/muslim for a second, for the sake of humanity support them, They are Pakistanis, not Indians.



One reason is Human nature? You get interested in what the majority is doing?
Same as many Pakistanis living in the west leave their culture and adopt western culture and traditions,but we dont see any whites wearing shalwar qameez...
The other reason is well defines and well established nature of Islam itself..Unlike Hinduism which is a vague ideology open to personal manipulation

Its not rocket science now is it?


----------



## gamma

Safriz said:


> Well if it doesn't come on media doesn't mean it doesn't happen..How can you be so sure?
> Plus Muslims are a minority in India but centuries of mistreatment by Hindus has made them brave enough to fight for their dignity..It wont be easy for a Hindu boy to kidnap a Muslim Girl just like that without having his nose bitten off by her.


 if Muslims were really facing such problems, then you would have a lot of material to argue Indians here on PDF other than your usual Babri and Godhra.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## miss

Safriz said:


> Oye shout up..
> I will be on the other side of the fence..trolling you infidels .


but still in hell na.. it doesnt matter since yhou are supporting this you and your entire country are going there lol



Safriz said:


> One reason is Human nature? You get interested in what the majority is doing?
> Same as many Pakistanis living in the west leave their culture and adopt western culture and traditions,but we dont see any whites wearing shalwar qameez...
> The other reason is well defines and well established nature of Islam itself..Unlike Hinduism which is a vague ideology open to personal manipulation
> 
> Its not rocket science now is it?



Thats BS and cowardly justification of whats happening. Over centuries only women have borne the brunt of brutality whatever religion it is . I am disgusted with your justification. thoo.. and laanat or whatever gets your goat

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pk_baloch

Gigawatt said:


> So, what is your logic here.



how a hindu will force an innocent ,beautiful ,intelligent,cute non-hindu girl to convert her religion ,coz he knows that his hindusim is not a religion?so he can only kidnap her 
u wrote Hindu boys are not interested in kidnapping and *forced conversion.* s0 why u had to use the word forced conversion here as u beleive hindusium is not a religion


----------



## Safriz

gamma said:


> if Muslims were really facing such problems, then you would have a lot of material to argue Indians here on PDF other than your usual Babri and Godhra.


and gujrat and some others..
the total number of muslims killed in these riots is nowhere near hindus killed in Pakistan.
In Pakistan people Marry them dont kill them..Unlike in india...



miss said:


> but still in hell na.. it doesnt matter since yhou are supporting this you and your entire country are going there lol
> 
> 
> 
> Thats BS and cowardly justification of whats happening. Over centuries only women have borne the brunt of brutality whatever religion it is . I am disgusted with your justification. thoo.. and laanat or whatever gets your goat



Teyraa Fittey munh masee museebtay


----------



## miss

mastbalochi said:


> how a hindu will force an innocent ,beautiful ,intelligent,cute non-hindu girl to convert her religion ,coz he knows that his hindusim is not a religion?so he can only kidnap her
> u wrote Hindu boys are not interested in kidnapping and *forced conversion.* s0 why u had to use the word forced conversion here as u beleive hindusium is not a religion


if you are a woman , i am sorry you have sucj a view on women of any quom being treated like this... im really sorry.



Safriz said:


> and gujrat and some others..
> the total number of muslims killed in these riots is nowhere near hindus killed in Pakistan.
> In Pakistan people Marry them dont kill them..Unlike in india...
> 
> *Teyraa Fittey munh masee museebtay*



talk in language of civilsed people.. not what is used in hel. i dont understand it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

mastbalochi said:


> how a hindu will force an innocent ,beautiful ,intelligent,cute non-hindu girl to convert her religion ,coz he knows that his hindusim is not a religion?so he can only kidnap her
> u wrote Hindu boys are not interested in kidnapping and *forced conversion.* s0 why u had to use the word forced conversion here as u beleive hindusium is not a religion



One can change his way of life.


----------



## pk_baloch

Gigawatt said:


> One can change his way of life.



hahahahhahaha  ok


----------



## Emmie

miss said:


> must be shabana azmi types.. jis thaali mein khaate ho.. wagerawagera...



LOL.. Aik to bechari ko flat kharednay ke ijazat nahi uper see ap ke reservations, huh.

How many times do the Indian Muslims have to prove their loyalty to you guys?


----------



## jinxeD_girl

miss said:


> if you are a woman , i am sorry you have sucj a view on women of any quom being treated like this... im really sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> talk in language of civilsed people.. not what is used in hel. i dont understand it.



miss u r from which state of India?


----------



## pk_baloch

Gigawatt said:


> One can change his way of life.



religion is also a way of life btw 

so u mean to say hindusium is also a religion?


----------



## Vinod2070

Safriz said:


> One reason is Human nature? You get interested in what the majority is doing?
> Same as many Pakistanis living in the west leave their culture and adopt western culture and traditions,but we dont see any whites wearing shalwar qameez...
> *The other reason is well defines and well established nature of Islam itself..Unlike Hinduism which is a vague ideology open to personal manipulation*
> 
> Its not rocket science now is it?


 
Why are there hundreds of Islamic sects then?

All considering each other kaffir and hell bound?

Even your prophet said that all except one undefined sect will go to eternal hell, are you sure you are in the right one?

And why? 

And why do more than 2/3 of Muslim converts in the West renounce Islam within three years?

I am not even getting into all the terror business for now. Nor why the Islamic countries are at the bottom of the global gender report.


----------



## miss

jinxeD_girl said:


> miss u r from which state of India?



maharashtra
urself?


----------



## jinxeD_girl

Vinod2070 said:


> Why are there hundreds of Islamic sects then?
> 
> All considering each other kaffir and hell bound?
> 
> Even your prophet said that all except one undefined sect will go to eternal hell, are you sure you are in the right one?
> 
> And why?
> 
> And why do more than 2/3 of Muslim converts in the West renounce Islam within three years?
> 
> I am not even getting into all the terror business for now. Nor why the Islamic countries are at the bottom of the global gender report.



I don't have time to dig your youtube videos directed at me. But I was not talking about Hindus versus Muslims (I was talking about North Western people, Muslims and Hindus INCLUDED). Then I don't know why u felt the need to compare us with Arabs and Iranians etc.


----------



## Emmie

Sindh is a province where majority of Hindus reside. I have roots in interior Sindh (central Sindh), I have visited almost all the cities of Sindh. Situation there is entirely different from what is being propagated on media. You'll find variety of people there, to be precise diversity of minorities. Pujabis and Mohajir can be considered as minorities in interior Sindh, Mohajirs prefer urban life while Punjabis are found both in urban and rural areas. 

If you people can recall prosecution of Punjabis in particular after Zia's era? Even today discrimination occurs, not only against non-Sindhi but also within Sindhi community. Influential waderas grab the land of poors, in a conflict launch fake FIR against the opponents, kidnap females of opponent party and there's a list. Children of people (having no political approach) no matter what is their ethnicity or religion are abducted for ransom.

Purpose of all this blab is to extract a point about Hindus in Sindh. They are considered as Sindhis and not Hindus, I know many Sindhis who are more comfortable with a Hindu than a Punjabi or Mohajir. In colleges and unis Hindu students join nationalist organisations like JSSF, you won't find significant numbers of Hindus in parties like PSFS. They enjoy equal rights in unis and colleges, they have a say in local politics, they have a lobby of doctors in Hospitals, they run factories all across the Sindh. They have temple all across, you can see the thread of bilalhaider.

I agree Hindus are facing problems but so do others, where the hell is the factor of ethnic/religious cleansing?


----------



## pk_baloch

miss said:


> if you are a woman , i am sorry you have sucj a view on women of any quom being treated like this... im really sorry.


ufff khudaya ............


----------



## KRAIT

Safriz said:


> Oye shout up..
> I will be on the other side of the fence..trolling you infidels .


Don't worry, on other side of that fence will be those suicide bombers who will be having fun with 72 virgins....and you will die very day because of jealousy....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## miss

jinxeD_girl said:


> I am just coming back from Pakistani Hindu group on facebook and talked with some of the members there. They are really praising this show and calling it neutral which was shown on August 10th in Pakistan on Geo News, and Marvi Memom and others are admitting that there is a problem with Hindus of Pakistan and what should be done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Lekin 10 August 2012 With Sana Bucha Full Geo News - YouTube


 

girl, i have read many of your posts.. i see myself in you. you go girl.. xoxo.


----------



## KRAIT

Safriz said:


> and something so ambiguous that you cannot define


Why should you have all the fun....we won't tell....jo ukhaadna hai ukhaad le....BWHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## jinxeD_girl

Emmie said:


> *They are considered as Sindhis and not Hindus, I know many Sindhis who are more comfortable with a Hindu than a Punjabi or Mohajir*



Yeah I noticed that too and I agree 100%

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## miss

mastbalochi said:


> ufff khudaya ............



i dont understand .. sorry girl


----------



## Executioner

*People are asking here how it's possible to do forceful conversion, please watch this video they too not old. watch second last video.* 

*Forced Conversion is propaganda really see yourself:How peaceful* 






















*The biggest myth and fantasy worlds of yours*


----------



## Vinod2070

Safriz said:


> Oye shout up..
> *I will be on the other side of the fence..trolling you infidels* .


 
You are in for a surprise. 

Even the unspecified gender of the hours may turn out to be an eye opener. 

BTW, I have no respect for an ideology that makes such zombies out of human beings that they want to see the bulk of humanity in hellfire while they watch from balconies.


----------



## miss

Emmie said:


> Sindh is a province where majority of Hindus reside. I have roots in interior Sindh (central Sindh), I have visited almost all the cities of Sindh. Situation there is entirely different from what is being propagated on media. You'll find variety of people there, to be precise diversity of minorities. Pujabis and Mohajir can be considered as minorities in interior Sindh, Mohajirs prefer urban life while Punjabis are found both in urban and rural areas.
> 
> If you people can recall prosecution of Punjabis in particular after Zia's era? Even today discrimination occurs, not only against non-Sindhi but also within Sindhi community. Influential waderas grab the land of poors, in a conflict launch fake FIR against the opponents, kidnap females of opponent party and there's a list. Children of people (having no political approach) no matter what is their ethnicity or religion are abducted for ransom.
> 
> Purpose of all this blab is to extract a point about Hindus in Sindh. They are considered as Sindhis and not Hindus, I know many Sindhis who are more comfortable with a Hindu than a Punjabi or Mohajir. In colleges and unis Hindu students join nationalist organisations like JSSF, you won't find significant numbers of Hindus in parties like PSFS. They enjoy equal rights in unis and colleges, they have a say in local politics, they have a lobby of doctors in Hospitals, they run factories all across the Sindh. They have temple all across, you can see the thread of bilalhaider.
> 
> I agree Hindus are facing problems but so do others, where the hell is the factor of ethnic/religious cleansing?



see in the history of the world one group has always dominated another. but please dont treat children and women like this, and i will tell that to any group even in india.
because the future generation will be even worse. there is no excuse that anyone can make on this matter in pak.


----------



## Safriz

miss said:


> girl, i have read many of your posts.. i see myself in you. you go girl.. xoxo.



now that sounds messed up


----------



## Vinod2070

jinxeD_girl said:


> I don't have time to dig your youtube videos directed at me. But I was not talking about Hindus versus Muslims (I was talking about North Western people, Muslims and Hindus INCLUDED). Then I don't know why u felt the need to compare us with Arabs and Iranians etc.



Try to read the post again.

This time more slowly.


----------



## pk_baloch

miss said:


> i dont understand .. sorry girl



jani comment jis ko mene kiya he giga watt doctor ko, he knows k mere statement men konsa mazak he and konsa naee..........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jinxeD_girl

Vinod2070 said:


> You are in for a surprise.



Yes Safriz, don't mess with monkeys on other side of the border. Indians failed to evolve that doesnt mean we go to the other side of the border and mess with them? You know monkeys, apes, bobobos etc can easily maul over 6 feet human being. The way their bodies r built they have really strong joints.


----------



## miss

Safriz said:


> now that sounds messed up


yeah right.. you dont have to look farther than a mirror to see messed up


----------



## Emmie

miss said:


> see in the history of the world one group has always dominated another. but please dont treat children and women like this, and i will tell that to any group even in india.
> because the future generation will be even worse. there is no excuse that anyone can make on this matter in pak.



Thought has a nice ring attached, but would only sounds good if the conferrer applies it to itself too.


----------



## pk_baloch

Executioner said:


> *People are asking here how it's possible to do forceful conversion, please watch this video they too not old. watch second last video.*


madam how many times u have posted these videos?


----------



## miss

Emmie said:


> Thought has a nice ring attached, but would only sounds good if the conferrer applies it to itself too.


??? i dont understand..


----------



## jinxeD_girl

mastbalochi said:


> madam how many times u have posted these videos?



is Executioner a girl? I didn't know that!


----------



## W.11

Safriz said:


> So finally you admit you are going to hell



its call narag in hinduism, according to hum hindus are narag bound


----------



## pk_baloch

jinxeD_girl said:


> is Executioner a girl? I didn't know that!




actually i also donot know ,i called her/him madam to see her hairs


----------



## Emmie

miss said:


> ??? i dont understand..



Don't bother leave it...


----------



## miss

[:::~Spartacus~:::];3299763 said:


> its call narag in hinduism, according to hum hindus are narag bound


not all philosophies believe in narak. there are philosophies which believe in circle of birht and death which are defined by the laws of karma. the ultimate aim is fr the soul to attain salvation. anyway you guys cannot understand as it requires independent thinking , not obey a book.



jinxeD_girl said:


> is Executioner a girl? I didn't know that!


you didnt answer me.. where in pak you from..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## illusion8

ajtr said:


> Yes.Saanch Ko Aanch Nahin(Truth Needs No Support)
> 
> I'm already out so you need not to shed your crocodile's tears on plight of Pakistani hindus.





> for right/security etc like kashmiris are doing like tribal are doing with maoist help.....
> 
> Source: http://www.defence.pk/forums/curren...-hindus-all-discussions-37.html#ixzz23LdzMAWy


So what do you suggest?? they take up arms and bombs and start terrorist camps and start blowing up themselves in market places and govt installations, form Militant groups and start targeting Muslims in Pakistan - Hindu, Christians, Hazara's, Shiites, Ahmedi's start terrorism organisations in Pakistan!!  that's a nice thought ajtr I think your thought has potential, but you already have too many terrorist organizations don't you think any addition will take you down faster!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jinxeD_girl

miss said:


> not all philosophies believe in narak. there are philosophies which believe in circle of birht and death which are defined by the laws of karma. the ultimate aim is fr the soul to attain salvation. anyway you guys cannot understand as it requires independent thinking , not obey a book.
> 
> 
> you didnt answer me.. where in pak you from..



Punjab.....................


----------



## pk_baloch

miss said:


> you didnt answer me.. where in pak you from..



and im from queeta  ,currently living in karachi


----------



## Vinod2070

jinxeD_girl said:


> I don't have time to dig your youtube videos directed at me. But I was not talking about Hindus versus Muslims (*I was talking about North Western people, Muslims and Hindus INCLUDED*). Then I don't know why u felt the need to compare us with Arabs and Iranians etc.


 
Too late for that now.

I am from North West India and I consider myself Indian first and foremost.

You are a Pakistani for me, I don't give a damn to your ethnicity.

You are just as much a foreigner as an African or a Latin American. We have nothing against you or your country.

You try to be racist to my country and I tell you the contempt I hold you in. Else, we can be friends, being fellow human beings.

Civilized human beings are not supposed to be racists. Racists are considered scum.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jinxeD_girl

Vinod2070 said:


> Too late for that now.
> 
> I am from North West India and I consider myself Indian first and foremost.
> 
> You are a Pakistani for me, I don't give a damn to your ethnicity.
> 
> You are just as much a foreigner as an African or a Latin American. We have nothing against you or your country.
> 
> You try to be racist to my country and I tell you the contempt I hold you in. Else, we can be friends, being fellow human beings.
> 
> Civilized human beings are not supposed to be racists. Racists are considered scum.



Your opinion matters zilch to me. I dont care about half evolved people according to Darwinian theory


----------



## Vinod2070

jinxeD_girl said:


> Yes Safriz, don't mess with monkeys on other side of the border. Indians failed to evolve that doesnt mean we go to the other side of the border and mess with them? You know monkeys, apes, bobobos etc can easily maul over 6 feet human being. The way their bodies r built they have really strong joints.


 
Jaali burqa does do something for the imagination.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## miss

mastbalochi said:


> and im from queeta  ,currently living in karachi


me from mumbai, currently in singapore xoxo

i hear karachi is like mumabi


----------



## gamma

Safriz said:


> *and gujrat and some others*..
> the total number of muslims killed in these riots is nowhere near hindus killed in Pakistan.
> In Pakistan people Marry them dont kill them..Unlike in india...
> 
> 
> 
> Teyraa Fittey munh masee museebtay



Moron! Godra and Gujarat are the same. the some others are Babri. And the total number of non-Muslims killed in all riots is more than Muslims. This makes Your usual rants "Muslim genocide" even more moronic. LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Vinod2070

jinxeD_girl said:


> Your opinion matters zilch to me. I dont care about half evolved people according to Darwinian theory


 
Yes, Mongrels (1/4 Iranian, 1/32364 Turkish, 1/64 Arab, 1/1024 Afghan.......) are the most evolved species.

You prove Darwin right every day. 

BTW, does Islam recognize Darwin's theory? 

Or are you going straight to hell for quoting him!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jinxeD_girl

Vinod2070 said:


> Jaali burqa does do something for the imagination.



Your opinion matters zilch to me. I dont care about half evolved people according to Darwinian theory. All I know is we share a common ancestral link with you guyz and we diverged from you millions of years ago. Same is with bonbos, apes etc.



Vinod2070 said:


> Yes, Mongrels (1/4 Iranian, 1/32364 Turkish, 1/64 Arab, 1/1024 Afghan.......) are the most evolved species.
> 
> You prove Darwin right every day.
> 
> BTW, does Islam recognize Darwin's theory?
> 
> Or are you going straight to hell for quoting him!



I am not Muslim... After seeing South Indians in real life, I am a strong supporter of Drawianism and its theory of evolution and I am sure you are too. And I don't care if supporting darwinism ends me in hell. Truth has to be told!!


----------



## Vinod2070

jinxeD_girl said:


> Your opinion matters zilch to me. I dont care about half evolved people according to Darwinian theory. All I know is we share a common ancestral link with you guyz and we diverged from you millions of years ago. Same is with bonbos, apes etc.
> 
> *I am not Muslim*... After seeing South Indians in real life, I am a strong supporter of Drawianism and its theory of evolution and I am sure you are too. And I don't care if supporting darwinism ends me in hell. Truth has to be told!!



You are just a primitive baboon.

That's what you are.


----------



## jinxeD_girl

Vinod2070 said:


> You are just a primitive baboon.
> 
> That's what you are.



Baboon are cute Vinod, admit we share common ancestral link with them, but Indians failed to evolve halfway just like those species found in Austalia like duckbill platypus, kangaroos etc. Nothing wrong with it.


----------



## Executioner

mastbalochi said:


> madam how many times u have posted these videos?


 Lady how many time keep stating same thing "No forceful conversion"


----------



## Vinod2070

jinxeD_girl said:


> Baboon are cute Vinod, admit we share common ancestral link with them, but Indians failed to evolve halfway just like those species found in Austalia like duckbill platypus, kangaroos etc. Nothing wrong with it.



And naqisul aqal. 

Badi khala, umar ka to khayaal karo.

Is umar me namehraan se itni baaten, umar ke is dhalaan par!


----------



## jinxeD_girl

Vinod2070 said:


> And naqisul aqal.
> 
> Badi khala, umar ka to khayaal karo.
> 
> Is umar me namehraan se itni baaten, umar ke is dhalaan par!



See I told u be4 that u r not north western Indian, U r north eastern Indian. No punjabi or haryanvi speaks such flowery Urdu. R u ashamed that u r from U.P/Lucknow? I would be too hehe


----------



## Executioner

jinxeD_girl said:


> is Executioner a girl? I didn't know that!


 


mastbalochi said:


> actually i also donot know ,i called her/him madam to see her hairs



By looking both of your avatar you looks like girls but not mine. Common Sense is missing


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

jinxeD_girl said:


> Baboon are cute Vinod, admit we share common ancestral link with them, *but Indians failed to evolve halfway just like those species *found in Austalia like duckbill platypus, kangaroos etc. Nothing wrong with it.



How did biological evolution of a people of a specific "nationality" remained stunted from primates in the modern era? 

Either the Nobel prize commitee is missing a genius or the Afghan opium must be really potent, to have effects so long.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

jinxeD_girl said:


> Your opinion matters zilch to me. I dont care about half evolved people according to Darwinian theory. All I know is we share a common ancestral link with you guyz and we diverged from you millions of years ago. Same is with bonbos, apes etc.
> 
> 
> 
> *I am not Muslim*... After seeing South Indians in real life, I am a strong supporter of Drawianism and its theory of evolution and I am sure you are too. And I don't care if supporting darwinism ends me in hell. Truth has to be told!!




What...? Hmmmn....George Carlin anyone ?


----------



## Vinod2070

jinxeD_girl said:


> See I told u be4 that u r not north western Indian, U r north eastern Indian. No punjabi or haryanvi speaks such flowery Urdu. R u ashamed that u r from U.P/Lucknow? I would be too hehe


 
Badi khala, I picked up our own language.

Hindi/Urdu is an Indian language, does not belong to any province of Pakistan.

You needed a foreign language, you picked up an Indian one rather than Arabic or Persian (which were also contenders). 

Anyway, badi khala, you sure we won't see an honorable news report from USA tomorrow?


----------



## jinxeD_girl

Syama Ayas said:


> How did biological evolution of a people of a specific "nationality" remained stunted from primates in the modern era?
> 
> Either the Nobel prize commitee is missing a genius or the Afghan opium must be really potent, to have effects so long.



That is my theory and I am trying to gather as much evidence as I can.  Well theory is a theory it is NOT A LAW. It can be disproved later.


----------



## pk_baloch

Vinod2070 said:


> *does Islam recognize Darwin's theory?
> *




im only agree ur this line  

that means u underastand the islam ...


----------



## jinxeD_girl

mastbalochi said:


> im only agree ur this line
> 
> that means u underastand the islam ...



..............................


----------



## pk_baloch

Executioner said:


> By looking both of your avatar you looks like girls but not mine. Common Sense is missing




im a girl btw

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KRAIT

jinxeD_girl said:


> That is my theory and I am trying to gather as much evidence as I can.  Well theory is a theory it is NOT A LAW. It can be disproved later.


You are in America, not in Pakistan where you can claim whatever you want without any proof...we saw that in Water Kit Fraud....BAWHAAHAHAHHA....

So come with proof....


----------



## Akbarthegreat

Vinod2070 said:


> And naqisul aqal.
> 
> Badi khala, umar ka to khayaal karo.
> 
> Is umar me namehraan se itni baaten, umar ke is dhalaan par!



itni durust urdu mat bolo apke hindu bhai bandu aapko pakistan bhej denge agent vinodd hahahaha



Syama Ayas said:


> How did biological evolution of a people of a specific "nationality" remained stunted from primates in the modern era?
> 
> Either the Nobel prize commitee is missing a genius or the Afghan opium must be really potent, to have effects so long.



it is an observational hypothesis. i think we need not start posting pics of ur fellow countrymen to prove this theory once again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jinxeD_girl

KRAIT said:


> You are in America, not in Pakistan where you can claim whatever you want without any proof...we saw that in Water Kit Fraud....BAWHAAHAHAHHA....
> 
> So come with proof....



I will be banned like be4 if I started to post the proof  It is Defence forum, not Biodiversity forum  So, I will keep my proof with myself for now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pk_baloch

jinxeD_girl said:


> ..............................


????? kiy hua ?? 
btw our history starts with hazrat adam and end in prophet muhammad ,and we know hazrat adams's children who were muslims and who were not and infact i also know who were very dark and who were fair ....long story ...............................................

....if u r christan u will start with jesus if u r jew then u will start ur histort with moses and soloman........

but as a pakistani i can start the history with dravidians to tease the indians


----------



## miss

goths are most evolved


----------



## Vinod2070

Akbarthegreat said:


> itni durust urdu mat bolo apke hindu bhai bandu aapko pakistan bhej denge agent vinodd hahahaha


 
Well, I always wonder how come Pakistanis speak an Indian language as their national language. 

It is only the native language of North Indians, not of any Pakistanis.


----------



## KRAIT

jinxeD_girl said:


> I will be banned like be4 if I started to post the proof  It is Defence forum, not Biodiversity forum  So, I will keep my proof with myself for now


I think I may get infraction today...


----------



## pakindia

may i know if there are any pakistani hindus in the forum.......can neone name./././////////////////////////////////////////////


----------



## illusion8

mastbalochi said:


> im a girl btw



I changed my avatar as you wanted, tell me if u like it


----------



## jinxeD_girl

miss said:


> goths are most evolved



sorry but this Vinod guy is hell ova annoying. Nice to see more girlz in this forum. Welcome abroad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vinod2070

Khalaji jara dheere chalo...

Dedicated to badi khala. Just replace bade miyan with badi khala. She has entertained us at great risk to herself. 






No subtitles, sorry. I think you understand the Indian language partly.


----------



## pk_baloch

illusion8 said:


> I changed my avatar as you wanted, tell me if u like it



ya its ok ..................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vinod2070

jinxeD_girl said:


> sorry but this *Vinod guy is hell ova annoying*. Nice to see more girlz in this forum. Welcome abroad.


 
Thanks. I am honored.


----------



## ajtr

*Man arrested for forcibly converting, raping girl*

HYDERABAD, Aug 6: *The Sindh High Courts Hyderabad circuit bench on Monday remanded a man in police custody after a Hindu girl rejected his claim that she had converted to Islam and married him. She, instead, accused the man of abducting her and subjecting her to rape for months.*

Justice Munib Akhtar passed the order after hearing a criminal miscellaneous application filed by Sarwar Solangi.

Solangis counsel, Ghulam Hyder Shah, said that according to Solangi, who was a Hindu of Bagri community prior to his conversion, the 19-year old Hindu girl of Tandojam had accepted Islam on May 20 before Mufti Shafat Rasool Naeemi in Darul Uloom Mujaddidiya, Sahibdad Goth in Malir, Karachi and a certificate to this effect was issued by the institution.

He said the girl signed a sworn affidavit before Justice of Peace on May 25 and her Nikkah was solemnised with him in Ghazi Dawood Brohi union council in Malir Town, Karachi.

Her conversion annoyed her parents, said the applicant, and on June 21 her relatives Jairam, Rajoo, Nadhiya and Chainiya forcibly snatched her away from him when they were going to visit shrine of Baba Pardesi in Hyderabad.

She was kept at an unknown place for 15 days and then shifted to her parents home near Chambar road in Tando Allahyar.

The applicant had requested the court to direct police and the girls relatives to produce her in court on Aug 6.

On Monday, the girl appeared in the court and rejected the Solangis claims. She said she had left her house on May 18 to wash clothes when Sarwar and two unidentified men kidnapped her and took her to Karachi. She was kept locked up in a room where Sarwar repeatedly subjected her to rape, she said.

She said that she was forced to put her thumb impression on blank papers. On July 30, when Sarwar and his friends left the place and went out to buy wine she managed to escape from the place and reached her home.

She said that she wanted to go live with her parents. The judge asked the girls father whether he wanted to pursue the matter further and the father replied he only wanted justice in accordance with law.


----------



## Emmie

Vinod2070 said:


> Well, I always wonder how come Pakistanis speak an Indian language as their national language.
> 
> It is only the native language of North Indians, not of any Pakistanis.



Well, In that case I am afraid we all are speaking a language which has a lot to do with Persian, Arabic, Turkish etc. Such a shame, we don't speak a sheer Indian language.


----------



## Vinod2070

Emmie said:


> Well, In that case I am afraid we all are speaking a language which has *a lot to do with Persian, Arabic, Turkish* etc. Such a shame, we don't speak a sheer Indian language.



All foreigner, nothing from your soil. 

BTW, just some loan words don't make a language. The language comes from its syntax, grammar, structure and history. The loan words can always be replaced if needed. It is happening already.


----------



## pk_baloch

phele religiously socho sub ko phir ethically socho ..then we get our answers


----------



## Emmie

Vinod2070 said:


> All foreigner, nothing from your soil.
> 
> BTW, *just some loan words don't make a language*. The language comes from its syntax, grammar, structure and history. The loan words can always be replaced if needed. It is happening already.



Just _some_ loan words! huh!

Read some standard poets of Urdu, you'll get to the reality. Do you even know basic grammatical structure of Urdu, Ism, fael etc? Their names suggest altogether different from what you are suggesting.

Pot calling kettle black (doesn't fit altho but still fine for an argument)! Don't know why English is used widely in India, if not mistaken it is one of the official languages? Wait, is it like Indians evolved this language?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Akbarthegreat

Vinod2070 said:


> Well, I always wonder how come Pakistanis speak an Indian language as their national language.
> 
> It is only the native language of North Indians, not of any Pakistanis.



OUR urdu we took with us to pakistan during partition so dont give me this bullshit of reclaiming it. ur beloved punjabi bihari and those bhaiyya paindoo languages are still there for u to be proud of


----------



## illusion8

Akbarthegreat said:


> OUR urdu we *took with us *to pakistan during partition so dont give me this bullshit of reclaiming it. ur beloved punjabi bihari and those bhaiyya paindoo languages are still there for u to be proud of



Took with you!  with whose permission?


----------



## pk_baloch

Vinod2070 said:


> Well, I always wonder *how come Pakistanis speak an Indian language as their national language. *
> 
> It is only the native language of North Indians, not of any Pakistanis.



its not the indian language


----------



## Vinod2070

Emmie said:


> Just _some_ loan words! huh!
> 
> Read some standard poets of Urdu, you'll get to the reality. Do you even know basic grammatical structure of Urdu, Ism, fael etc? Their names suggest altogether different from what you are suggesting.
> 
> Pot calling kettle black (doesn't fit altho but still fine for an argument)! Don't know why English is used widely in India, if not mistaken it is one of the official languages? Wait, is it like Indians evolved this language?


 
English is the official language as that was the consensus after partition.

Our national languages are still the Indian languages. 

BTW, some poets may have overemphasized the use of Persian etc., the popular language always had most vocabulary from the khadi boli that is native to India.


----------



## Akbarthegreat

illusion8 said:


> Took with you!  with whose permission?



lene ke liye permission nahi maangte hum boss . tum logon ki bhi bahut li thi mughal era mein.


----------



## Safriz

ajtr said:


> *Man arrested for forcibly converting, raping girl*
> 
> HYDERABAD, Aug 6: *The Sindh High Courts Hyderabad circuit bench on Monday remanded a man in police custody after a Hindu girl rejected his claim that she had converted to Islam and married him. She, instead, accused the man of abducting her and subjecting her to rape for months.*
> 
> Justice Munib Akhtar passed the order after hearing a criminal miscellaneous application filed by Sarwar Solangi.
> 
> Solangis counsel, Ghulam Hyder Shah, said that according to Solangi, who was a Hindu of Bagri community prior to his conversion, the 19-year old Hindu girl of Tandojam had accepted Islam on May 20 before Mufti Shafat Rasool Naeemi in Darul Uloom Mujaddidiya, Sahibdad Goth in Malir, Karachi and a certificate to this effect was issued by the institution.
> 
> He said the girl signed a sworn affidavit before Justice of Peace on May 25 and her Nikkah was solemnised with him in Ghazi Dawood Brohi union council in Malir Town, Karachi.
> 
> Her conversion annoyed her parents, said the applicant, and on June 21 her relatives Jairam, Rajoo, Nadhiya and Chainiya forcibly snatched her away from him when they were going to visit shrine of Baba Pardesi in Hyderabad.
> 
> She was kept at an unknown place for 15 days and then shifted to her parents home near Chambar road in Tando Allahyar.
> 
> The applicant had requested the court to direct police and the girls relatives to produce her in court on Aug 6.
> 
> On Monday, the girl appeared in the court and rejected the Solangis claims. She said she had left her house on May 18 to wash clothes when Sarwar and two unidentified men kidnapped her and took her to Karachi. She was kept locked up in a room where Sarwar repeatedly subjected her to rape, she said.
> 
> She said that she was forced to put her thumb impression on blank papers. On July 30, when Sarwar and his friends left the place and went out to buy wine she managed to escape from the place and reached her home.
> 
> She said that she wanted to go live with her parents. The judge asked the girls father whether he wanted to pursue the matter further and the father replied he only wanted justice in accordance with law.


 
So the hindu mob kidnapped her and presdurized her into denying all the affidevits she signed in front if witneses?
Hmmmmm...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PARAS

mastbalochi said:


> its not the indian language



Its the native language of our North Indian muslims not your sindhis or punjabis

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KRAIT

Land ka division kam tha ki tum log Language ka bhi division kar rahe ho....


----------



## illusion8

Akbarthegreat said:


> lene ke liye permission nahi maangte hum boss . tum logon ki bhi bahut li thi mughal era mein.



 lene se yaad aaya le le kar tho thum logo ka ye haal hua hai, naa ghar kha na ghaat ka, na Persian, Naa Iranian, Naa Mongolian, naa pasthun, Naa Arabi, naa Bengali, Naa Hindi.


----------



## PARAS

Akbarthegreat said:


> lene ke liye permission nahi maangte hum boss . tum logon ki bhi bahut li thi mughal era mein.



Li to tumhari thi mughalon ne. Forceful conversion yaad hai ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

mastbalochi said:


> its not the indian language


 
You are wasting your time arguing with a butt hurt troll...
This creed of trollsis perpetually butt hurt on creation of Pakistan and will denounce Pakistan any which way..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Emmie

Vinod2070 said:


> English is the official language as that was the consensus after partition.
> 
> Our national languages are still the Indian languages.
> 
> BTW, some poets may have overemphasized the use of Persian etc., the popular language always had most vocabulary from the khadi boli that is native to India.



Heights of double standards! I am feeling for Sindhi speakers in India.

BTW can I ask for the sample of Khadi boli version of Urdu? Stupid was the guy who criticized Lata the great for not pronouncing Urdu words properly.


----------



## Vinod2070

Akbarthegreat said:


> lene ke liye permission nahi maangte hum boss . tum logon ki bhi bahut li thi mughal era mein.



Mughals ki to badi buri maut hui, kutton ki maut.

Aur janaanis, well they all ended up selling their bodies in Delhi and the older ones were all bauds. Read the book by William Dalrymple.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

mastbalochi said:


> its not the indian language



Urdu is Indian language originated in North India, Persianized form of Khariboli.


----------



## Emmie

KRAIT said:


> Land ka division kam tha ki tum log Language ka bhi division kar rahe ho....



What do you mean by *Tum loog*? Thori zehmat farmaen aur kudh mulaheza karien kon taqseen ker raha hay Zuban-e-Urdu ko.


----------



## INDIC

PARAS said:


> Its the native language of our North Indian muslims not your sindhis or punjabis



In the Pakistani movie bol there is a dialogue,"I have seen Paakezah 100 times to learn Lakhnavi Urdu."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vinod2070

Safriz said:


> You are wasting your time arguing with a butt hurt troll...
> This creed of trollsis perpetually butt hurt on creation of Pakistan and will denounce Pakistan any which way..


 
I am actually quite happy being rid of you. 

But why did you again leave for a kaffir country?


----------



## Akbarthegreat

PARAS said:


> Li to tumhari thi mughalon ne. Forceful conversion yaad hai ?



forceful conversion nahi. humey cow ka moot peene se bachaya tha 



Vinod2070 said:


> Mughals ki to badi buro maut hui, kutton ki maut.
> 
> Aur janaanis, well they all ended up selling their bodies in Delhi and the older ones were all bauds. Read the book by William Dalrymple.



if u hate dem so much why u trying to own their language. hahahah. go exchange j with z...thats ur language

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vinod2070

Akbarthegreat said:


> forceful conversion nahi. humey cow ka moot peene se bachaya tha



Only to end up with Camel's.


----------



## PARAS

Akbarthegreat said:


> forceful conversion nahi. *humey cow ka moot peene se bachaya tha*



Aur mughals ne apna pila diya

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Emmie

Gigawatt said:


> In the Pakistani movie bol there is a dialogue,"I have seen Paakejah 100 times to learn Lakhnavi Urdu."



But he failed every time, right? Couldn't learn the very word *Pakeezah*. Just joking

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Akbarthegreat

PARAS said:


> Aur mughals ne apna pila diya



oh really how did it taste


----------



## Safriz

Gigawatt said:


> Urdu is Indian language originated in North India, Persianized form of Khariboli.


 
You are wrong...
Urdu isa turkish word which means army...
The language is from islamic armies in which soldiers from all over islamic world trying to communicate each other came up with a new language which is a mixture of many languages..
Urdu language has words from arabic,turkish,chinese,sunskirit,greek and many languages....
So your claim that it is from one littke corner of india is wrong..
Its a language originating from islamic heritage that why pakistan adopted it..
Learn some history .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## illusion8

PARAS said:


> Aur mughals ne apna pila diya



   , that was bad@ss. 



Akbarthegreat said:


> oh really how did it taste



You should know that


----------



## pk_baloch

Gigawatt said:


> In the Pakistani movie bol there is a dialogue,"I have seen Paakezah 100 times to learn Lakhnavi Urdu."



tumari sanskrit pali se i he palki mein nad paaali persian and arab se


----------



## INDIC

Safriz said:


> You are wrong...
> Urdu isa turkish word which means army...
> The language is from islamic armies in which soldiers from all over islamic world trying to communicate each other came up with a new language which is a mixture of many languages..
> Urdu language has words from arabic,turkish,chinese,sunskirit,greek and many languages....
> So your claim that it is from one littke corner of india is wrong..
> Its a language originating from islamic heritage that why pakistan adopted it..
> Learn some history .



Urdu is Persianized form of Khariboli, naam chahe kuch bhi ho. Its from north India, not Turkey or Iran or Mongolia. Khariboli was mixed with Persian words just like its getting mixed with English words right now.



Emmie said:


> But he failed every time, right? Couldn't learn the very word *Pakeezah*. Just joking



I corrected that Saiyeen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pk_baloch

aisa lagta he iss thread mein kisi ki shadi he  hahahhahahahah bye


----------



## Safriz

Gigawatt said:


> Urdu is Persianized form of Khariboli, naam chahe kuch bhi ho. Its from north India, not Turkey or Iran or Mongolia. Khariboli was mixed Persian words just like its getting mixed with English words.


 
Ha.
Poor troll..only repeating himself 

despite the fact that most Urdu alphabets are exactly the same as arabic and some persian...
None from sanskirt or hindi


----------



## INDIC

Safriz said:


> Ha.
> Poor troll..only repeating himself
> 
> despite the fact that most Urdu alphabets are exactly the same as arabic and some persian...
> None from sanskirt or hindi



Do you know anything about Khariboli or ever read the poems of Amir Khusrow(mostly un-Persianized).
Forget the script Malaysian uses Roman script.


----------



## Vinod2070

Alphabets!

Man, there is some serious problem.

Any language can be written in any script. Turks changed their script from Arabic to Latin after WW-1.

Punjabi is written in different scripts across the border. Sindhi started being written in Arabic script. The central Asian republics changed their script after becoming part of USSR...

That's all they got. 

It is an Indian language and they should have gone for Arabic after partition.

http://www.defence.pk/forums/nation...a-khan-arabic-national-language-pakistan.html


----------



## pk_baloch

Gigawatt said:


> Urdu is Persianized form of Khariboli, naam chahe kuch bhi ho. Its from north India, not Turkey or Iran or Mongolia. Khariboli was mixed with Persian words just like its getting mixed with English words right now.
> 
> 
> 
> I corrected that Saiyeen.



u people are pre islamic arabs .(from adam to prophets before hazrat muhammad )..and we are islamic arabs ..

ur all languages also come from pre islamic arabs ,iran etc .


----------



## pk_baloch

i donot use word pre -islamic as islam was also b4 hazrat muhammad .i use for u .......ok bye now


----------



## jinxeD_girl

Vinod2070 said:


> I am actually quite happy being rid of you.



lemme make one minor correction. U didn't rid of us.. we got rid of you.. It is we who demanded to get separated from half evolved beings,

If u r quite happy of being get rid of us, what r u doing in this forum for the last 5 years? Looks like u r one of the oldest members of this forum. Looks like u r that canine who keep on following his masters even after their masters got rid of him. Bravo to your loyalty!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Vinod2070

jinxeD_girl said:


> lemme make one minor correction. U didn't rid of us.. we got rid of you.. It is we who demanded to get separated from half evolved beings,
> 
> If u r quite happy of being get rid of us, what r u doing in this forum for the last 5 years? Looks like u r one of the oldest members of this forum. Looks like u r that canine who keep on following his masters even after their masters got rid of him. Bravo to your loyalty!!


 
My primitive badi khala, jab tum Science ki baaten karti ho, badi cute lagati ho. 

Just try to be less slavish. Be Pakistani buy Pakistani.

Don't try to suck up to Iranians and North Indians and all is good.

And don't watch our movies as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Executioner

mastbalochi said:


> im a girl btw



Great enjoy then.



mastbalochi said:


> ????? kiy hua ??
> btw our history starts with hazrat adam and end in prophet muhammad ,and we know hazrat adams's children who were muslims and who were not and infact i also know who were very dark and who were fair ....long story ...............................................
> 
> ....if u r christan u will start with jesus if u r jew then u will start ur histort with moses and soloman........
> 
> but as a pakistani i can start the history with dravidians to tease the indians



Adam or Hazart Adam and Eve or Hawaa ? How you can claim the first humans on the earth are Muslim or Christian not Jews or other? The muslim word start using in the time of muhammad and Christianity start jesus, and muhammad was born after 580 years after the death of Christ. 



illusion8 said:


> I changed my avatar as you wanted, tell me if u like it


 


mastbalochi said:


> ya its ok ..................



What two of you are doing ?



Vinod2070 said:


> All foreigner, nothing from your soil.
> 
> BTW, *just some loan words don't make a language.* The language comes from its syntax, grammar, structure and history. The loan words can always be replaced if needed. It is happening already.



Indian Jugaad and 200 desi orgin word has been added to the seventh and eighth edition of the Oxford Advanced Learner's Dictionary (OALD). It does not mean english became hindi.



Akbarthegreat said:


> lene ke liye permission nahi maangte hum boss . tum logon ki bhi bahut li thi mughal era mein.



First make sure the whose sperm you are and belong to which category Arab or Mogul or Egypt or Persian or any other Muslim realm. During invasion in India many are women raped by Muslim invaders and mass of sword conversion was happened, So they turned into muslim and rest of them remain hindu. We know ours.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jinxeD_girl

Vinod2070 said:


> My primitive badi khala, jab tum Science ki baaten karti ho, badi cute lagati ho.
> 
> Just try to be less slavish. Be Pakistani buy Pakistani.
> 
> Don't try to suck up to Iranians and North Indians and all is good.
> 
> And don't watch our movies as well.



Now it dosnt annoy me as soon as I noticed today that u r the member of PAKISTANI defence forum since Dec 2007. It speaks volumes about the guy who claimed 4 mins ago that he got rid of us. 

But as I said, BRAVO to your loyalty and to this PAKISTANI foum. even canines nowadays are not as loyal as you are. Canines should learn something on loyalty from your book.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vinod2070

jinxeD_girl said:


> Now it dosnt annoy me as soon as I noticed today that u r the member of *PAKISTANI defence forum* since Dec 2007. It speaks volumes about the guy who claimed 4 mins ago that he got rid of us.
> 
> But as I said, BRAVO to your loyalty and to this PAKISTANI foum. even canines nowadays are not as loyal as you are. Canines should learn something on loyalty from your book.


 
Well, I know that is what people like you have as the last resort.

I understand badi khala.

Just spare our movies.


----------



## jinxeD_girl

Vinod2070 said:


> Well, I know that is what people like you have as the last resort.
> 
> I understand badi khala.
> 
> Just spare our movies.



well your loyalty to us can only be compared to a loyal canine. 5 years on PAKISTANI forum. Thanks, we love such loyal canines. U don't even ask for free bones in return


----------



## Vinod2070

jinxeD_girl said:


> well your loyalty to us can only be compared to a loyal canine. 5 years on PAKISTANI forum. Thanks, we love such loyal canines. U don't even ask for free bones in return



Well, with such lovely lady canines for company...


----------



## Jackdaws

jinxeD_girl said:


> Now it dosnt annoy me as soon as I noticed today that u r the member of PAKISTANI defence forum since Dec 2007. It speaks volumes about the guy who claimed 4 mins ago that he got rid of us.
> 
> But as I said, BRAVO to your loyalty and to this PAKISTANI foum. even canines nowadays are not as loyal as you are. Canines should learn something on loyalty from your book.




Let me get this right. You asked for a separate country. We gave you what your own leader called "a moth eaten Pakistan" - andthis means you got rid of India or does it mean India got rid of you?


----------



## INDIC

Executioner said:


> Indian Jugaad and 200 desi orgin word has been added to the seventh and eighth edition of the Oxford Advanced Learner's Dictionary (OALD). It does not mean english became hindi.



"*Mujhe Kasht hai*" become "*Mujhe takleef hai*" and now it become "*Mujhe problem hai*" Can few hundred loanwords change the truth of not belonging to North-India.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Vinod2070

Jackdaws said:


> Let me get this right. You asked for a separate country. We gave you what your own leader called "a moth eaten Pakistan" - andthis means you got rid of India or does it mean India got rid of you?



Yaar, let her have at least this behind the jaali burqa.

She deserves it, our badi khala. 



Gigawatt said:


> "*Mujhe Kasht hai*" become "*Mujhe takleef hai*" and now it become "*Mujhe problem hai*" Can few hundred loanwords change the truth of not belonging to North-India.


 
Bhai, itne change me to inki puri identity sama gayi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jinxeD_girl

Jackdaws said:


> Let me get this right. You asked for a separate country. We gave you what your own leader called "a moth eaten Pakistan" - andthis means you got rid of India or does it mean India got rid of you?



I still think we got rid of India.. bcoz it is not us who follow Indians on their forums, it is Indian who come to our forums. The fact remains that we demanded to got seperated from you guyz on the so called basis of religion. Now seeing Indians in real life, I realize that there was a pretty strong racial n cultural attached to it. God riddance!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vinod2070

jinxeD_girl said:


> I still think we got rid of India.. bcoz it is not us who follow Indians on thei forums, it is Indian who come to our forums. The fact remains that we demanded to got seperated from you guyz on the so called basis of religions. Now seeing Indians in real life, I realize that there was a pretty strong racial n cultural attached to it. *God riddance*!!


 
Primitive badi khala, stop watching our biggest cultural invasion.

Our movies and TV shows. They are slowly taking you over.

May be not so slowly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jackdaws

jinxeD_girl said:


> I still think we got rid of India.. bcoz it is not us who follow Indians on their forums, it is Indian who come to our forums. The fact remains that we demanded to got seperated from you guyz on the so called basis of religion. Now seeing Indians in real life, I realize that there was a pretty strong racial n cultural attached to it. God riddance!!




Yea, Nehru and Patel followed Jinnah on www.deshkabatwara.com and the rest is history - very well put indeed. Your logic and reason is only matched by your grasp of history and facts.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## INDIC

jinxeD_girl said:


> I still think we got rid of India.. bcoz it is not us who follow Indians on their forums, it is Indian who come to our forums. The fact remains that we demanded to got seperated from you guyz on the so called basis of religion. Now seeing Indians in real life, I realize that there was a pretty strong racial n cultural attached to it. God riddance!!



But unlike you, we are not crazy about Pakistani movies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Emmie

Gigawatt said:


> "*Mujhe Kasht hai*" become "*Mujhe takleef hai*" and now it become "*Mujhe problem hai*" Can few hundred loanwords change the truth of not belonging to North-India.



Yeah, so much so that ancient Dhrupad got replaced by Khayal.


----------



## jinxeD_girl

Gigawatt said:


> But unlike you, we are not crazy about Pakistani movies.



We r not crazy about Tamilian Telugu movies either.


----------



## Vinod2070

Jackdaws said:


> Yea, Nehru and Patel followed Jinnah on www.deshkabatwara.com and the rest is history - very well put indeed. *Your logic and reason is only matched by your grasp of history and facts*.


 
Yaar, ab tum kahan ye sab facts aur logic ki baaten le kar baith gaye.

Apni badi khala may be behind a jaali buqa the ahole day but she seems quite a voyeur. No one can guess what uses she puts her little mobile phone camera phone to. 

This stunted personality and the fact that talking to a namehraan in real life can cause an honorable news in world media the next day, shapes her.

We should encourage our little badi khala come out of her stunted personality.

Come on little badi khala, we are with you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

Gigawatt said:


> Do you know anything about Khariboli or ever read the poems of Amir Khusrow(mostly un-Persianized).
> Forget the script Malaysian uses Roman script.




The word "Khari Boli" gives it away..
It means Pure Language,same as Lingua Pura attributed to the premier languages of Europe mainly english..
why do you think in the land of Hindus and sanskirit Urdu would be called "Khari Boli"?
Because it was the language of Conquering Muslim armies,and then the elite Muslim class,again the ruling class... adapted by locals of Northern India who called it "Khari Boli" in their dialect...

Simple.


----------



## Vinod2070

Emmie said:


> Yeah, so much so that ancient Dhrupad got replaced by Khayal.


 
And all all are haraam?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

Safriz said:


> The word "Khari Boli" gives it away..
> It means Pure Language,same as Lingua Pura attributed to the premier languages of Europe mainly english..
> why do you think in the land of Hindus and sanskirit Urdu would be called "Khari Boli"?
> Because *it was the language of Conquering Muslim armies* adapted by locals of Northern India who called it "Khari Boli" in their dialect...
> 
> Simple.



What a fun fact, is Khariboli from Mongolia.  Khariboli originated in 9th century from Shaurseni Prakrit much before your Ghori or Babur were born, its other name is *"Kauravi"*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Vinod2070

jinxeD_girl said:


> We r not crazy about Tamilian Telugu movies either.


 
Khala, all Indian movies in any language are Indian.

And strictly not for you. Just because we don't put it in the credit (not for Pakistanis!) doesn't mean you are an intended audience!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## INDIC

jinxeD_girl said:


> We r not crazy about Tamilian Telugu movies either.



But I saw you flocking on Tamil Chat thread like a housefly.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Emmie

Vinod2070 said:


> And all all are haraam?



So you admit that you gave up your culture! Good, self criticism is a good property.


----------



## Vinod2070

Gigawatt said:


> What a fun fact, is Khariboli from Mongolia.  Khariboli originated in 9th century from Shaurseni Prakrit.


 
Man, the confusion of these people is mind boggling.

Khari doesn't mean pure at all. 

As the two main Hindi-Urdu dialects of Western Uttar Pradesh and the areas surrounding Delhi, Khariboli and Braj Bhasha are often compared. *One hypothesis of how Khariboli came to be described as khari (standing) asserts that it refers to the "stiff and rustic uncouthness" of the dialect compared to the "mellifluousness and soft fluency" of Braj Bhasha.*[7] On the other hand, Khariboli supporters sometimes pejoratively referred to Braj Bhasha and other dialects as "Pariboli" (&#2346;&#2337;&#2364;&#2368; &#2348;&#2379;&#2354;&#2368;, &#1662;&#1681;&#1740; &#1576;&#1608;&#1604;&#1740;, fallen/supine dialects).

They should parade their ignorance somewhere else. 



Emmie said:


> So you admit that you gave up your culture! Good, self criticism is a good property.


 
You have comprehension issues? 

Music is haraam in your _culture_, we consider it a gift from the divine.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## INDIC

Vinod2070 said:


> As the two main Hindi-Urdu dialects of Western Uttar Pradesh and the areas surrounding Delhi, Khariboli and Braj Bhasha are often compared. *One hypothesis of how Khariboli came to be described as khari (standing) asserts that it refers to the "stiff and rustic uncouthness" of the dialect compared to the "mellifluousness and soft fluency" of Braj Bhasha.*[7] On the other hand, Khariboli supporters sometimes pejoratively referred to Braj Bhasha and other dialects as "Pariboli" (&#2346;&#2337;&#2364;&#2368; &#2348;&#2379;&#2354;&#2368;, &#1662;&#1681;&#1740; &#1576;&#1608;&#1604;&#1740;, fallen/supine dialects).



Amir Khusro wrote his poems both in Khariboli and Braj Bhasha. Khariboli indeed sounds less poetic than Braj Bhasha.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A1Kaid

Mods need to come in and clean up this thread, we have some rabid unwelcomed pagan dogs running loose on this thread, permanent ban for them will be good for the forum.


----------



## Safriz

Vinod2070 said:


> Man, the confusion of these people is mind boggling.
> 
> Khari doesn't mean pure at all.
> 
> As the two main Hindi-Urdu dialects of Western Uttar Pradesh and the areas surrounding Delhi, Khariboli and Braj Bhasha are often compared. *One hypothesis of how Khariboli came to be described as khari (standing) asserts that it refers to the "stiff and rustic uncouthness" of the dialect compared to the "mellifluousness and soft fluency" of Braj Bhasha.*[7] On the other hand, Khariboli supporters sometimes pejoratively referred to Braj Bhasha and other dialects as "Pariboli" (&#2346;&#2337;&#2364;&#2368; &#2348;&#2379;&#2354;&#2368;, &#1662;&#1681;&#1740; &#1576;&#1608;&#1604;&#1740;, fallen/supine dialects).
> 
> They should parade their ignorance somewhere else.
> 
> 
> 
> You have comprehension issues?
> 
> Music is haraam in your _culture_, we consider it a gift from the divine.



Obviously its spoken around Delhi,because that has been Muslim center of culture and Rule over India for 700 years or so...
Its natural that locals adapted a foreign language...


----------



## Emmie

Vinod2070 said:


> You have comprehension issues?
> 
> Music is haraam in your _culture_, we consider it a gift from the divine.



Let it be whatever.. Do you have answers for the very ancient Dhrupad? Wasn't that a gift from divine?

For comprehension think thousands times before you ask others. Go and find a wrong in your comprehension skills and then blame others for this weakness.


----------



## Vinod2070

Safriz said:


> Obviously its spoken around Delhi,because that has been Muslim center of culture and Rule over India for 700 years or so...
> *Its natural that locals adapted a foreign language*...



Natural for you. 

BTW, where did that language come from? Any ideas?



Emmie said:


> Let it be whatever.. Do you have answers for the very ancient Dhrupad? Wasn't that a gift from divine?


 
Need to brush up on our classical music. 

A simple search tells me it is an ancient Indian form of vocal classical music.



> Dhrupad (Hindi: &#2343;&#2381;&#2352;&#2369;&#2346;&#2342 is a vocal genre in Hindustani classical music, said to be the oldest still in use in that musical tradition.[2] Its name is derived from the words "dhruva" (fixed) and "pada" (words). The term may denote both the verse form of the poetry and the style in which it is sung.[





> However the musical background of dhrupad is commonly thought to have a long history, traceable back to the Vedas themselves. The Yugala Shataka of Shri Shribhatta in the Nimbarka Sampradaya, written in 1294 CE, contains lyrics of similar fashion. Swami Haridas (also in the Nimbarka Sampradaya), the guru of Tansen, was a well known dhrupad singer.



What were you trying to say anyways?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

Safriz said:


> Obviously its spoken around Delhi,because that has been Muslim center of culture and Rule over India for 700 years or so...
> Its natural that locals adapted a foreign language...



What is origin Mongolia. Show us the proof.  Other day Bilal Haider was claiming Urdu originated in Lahore.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Emmie

No point arguing a person who have no idea whatsoever. Have a great time!


----------



## Executioner

jinxeD_girl said:


> I still think we got rid of India.. bcoz it is not us who follow Indians on their forums, it is Indian who come to our forums. The fact remains that we demanded to got seperated from you guyz on the so called basis of religion. Now seeing Indians in real life, I realize that there was a pretty strong racial n cultural attached to it. God riddance!!


 
Lol people from Pakistan coming to work in bollywood industry getting more pay than yours. You follow us and still old attitude problem. 


jinxeD_girl said:


> We r not crazy about Tamilian Telugu movies either.



We are also not crazy about your any pakistani movies and specially yours punjabi movies for god sake

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Safriz

Gigawatt said:


> But I saw you flocking on Tamil Chat thread like a housefly.



so you are an internet stalker..Stalking Girls?


----------



## Vinod2070

Gigawatt said:


> What is origin Mongolia. Show us the proof.  Other day Bilal Haider was claiming Urdu originated in Lahore.


 
Take an Indian or Pakistani "Urdu" movie and show it anywhere in the world where the language supposedly originated.

Let's see if they can understand *their own* language.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## INDIC

Safriz said:


> so you are an internet stalker..Stalking Girls?



She followed, I was just talking and posting in Tamil.



Vinod2070 said:


> Take an Indian or Pakistani "Urdu" movie and show it anywhere in the world where the language supposedly originated.
> 
> Let's see if they can understand *their own* language.



Next thing he will claim Kathak dance is also from Central Asia.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pk_baloch

Gigawatt said:


> But unlike you, we are not crazy about Pakistani movies.



yes yes we donot watch tamil /yelgu south indians films.... 

we watch aryan north indian films

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

mastbalochi said:


> yes yes we donot watch tamil /yelgu south indians films....
> 
> we watch aryan north indian films



Ufff...you watch Indian movies ? Baring the occasional good one...most are cheap Hollywood rip-offs ! Of course I haven't watched any for the past 6-7 years so abhi ka pataa nahin...pehle tou miyaaar bohat giraa hovaa thaaa ! 

Aur idhaar hamari film industry ka tou Allah hi Hafiz hai ! Samajhe nahin aati movie deekh rahai ho yaa koi aap ko torture kar rahaa hai !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Executioner

mastbalochi said:


> yes yes we donot watch tamil /yelgu south indians films....
> 
> we watch aryan north indian films



Even I don't watch due language barrier, but I do watch Russian, Japanese and few Korean movie with the help subtitle. The thing is I don't mind watching any movie until theme and story match to my taste even if any pakistani director made a good Sci-Fi, Horror, Action and suspense, so I'm going to watch.


----------



## ice_man

Executioner said:


> Lol people from Pakistan coming to work in bollywood industry getting more pay than yours. You follow us and still old attitude problem.
> 
> 
> We are also not crazy about your any pakistani movies and specially yours punjabi movies for god sake


 
one word RAJNIKANTH!! enough said! 

i have no idea why this thread has become a total troll thread now! what happened about the original topic being disccused till page 60!


----------



## illusion8

ISLAMABAD: With no let-up in crimes against Hindus in Mirpurkhas area of Pakistan's Sindh province from where nearly 20 families have left the country, the minority community leaders from the region have approached the Indian and US missions for help. The Hindu community in Mirpurkhas and its surrounding areas is being targeted by criminals day in and day out and police were paying no heed to their plight, Hindu panchayat chairman Laxmandas Perwani said.

Hindu families were left with no option but to leave Pakistan and at least 18 families had migrated, a majority of them to India and some to Dubai, during the past five months, Perwani told Geo News channel. During the same period, the homes of 70 Hindu families in Mirpurkhas and nearby areas were burgled, he said.

Two youths were killed for not paying extortion money and two kidnapped businessmen were freed after they paid millions of rupees as ransom, he added. With no let up in the incidents in which Hindus were targeted, members of the Hindu Panchayat sent letters to the Indian high commission and US embassy, seeking their help, he said.

Perwani, a former member of the Sindh assembly, said the step of writing to foreign missions was taken after the police and politicians did not pay heed to the grievances of the Hindus. The kidnapping of a 14-year-old Hindu girl, Manisha Kumari, from Jacobabad on Aug 7 sparked widespread concern in the minority community.

For safety, Pak Hindus seek help of Indian, US missions - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manas

Interesting ....





More interesting...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shivajithesavior

ATTARI: Amidst confusion over the travel plans of 223 Pakistani Hindus who arrived in India in two batches on Friday and Saturday following reports of their persecution, another Hindu family - husband, wife and four children from Sibi district in Balochistan (Pakistan) said goodbye to their friends, relatives and their country with the intent to settle in India.

The family which arrived at the Attari International Railway Station on board Samjhauta Express on Monday, was quite vocal on their plans.

*"Pakistan se gila nahin, wahan kae bashindo se gila hai" (We have no complaint from Pakistan but its people) said Mukesh Kumar while talking to TOI* .

A grocery shop owner in Sibi, Mukesh said Pakistani immigration officials were so skeptical of the visit of Pakistani Hindus to India that before letting them board Samjhauta Express at Wagah on Monday, they were made to give a written undertaking that they were not harassed in Pakistan and would return.

An emotional Mukesh said he had sold his house and other belongings before leaving Pakistan. "I know my relatives are there and they could be harassed but I had to save my and the life of my family, they might also leave Pakistan one day," he said adding that hundreds of Hindu families were keen to migrate to India.

He said he would now go to Indore to seek help from his cousin who lived there.
*
Mukesh spoke of the terror in Balochistan where gun-wielding motorcyclists often came to their shops and demanded huge money and went to houses to harass Hindu ladies and took away their ornaments.*

Following reports of insecurity among Hindus and their possible mass exodus from Sindh and Balochistan, Pakistan President Asif Ali Zardari had constituted a three-member committee comprising of senator Hari Ram, member National Assembly Lal Chand and law minister Maula Baksh Chandio to express solidarity with Hindus on behalf of his government and instill a sense of security among them.

Meanwhile, *eight-year-old Pranjal Pari, daughter of Mukesh doesn't know that the family has left Pakistan forever. But there was pain in her voice when she said "In school I never played with other (Muslim) girls and remained aloof .*"

"*Mujhae dar lagta hai , kabhi kuch no kuch hota rehata hai*" (I am scared , something keeps on happening) she said.

_Echoing her thought was brother Shwet Ahuja who said it was difficult to mix with other boys of his age as they were discriminated.
_
*Mukesh's wife Sumen Devi said they had decided to move India for good after one of their relatives Ravi Kumar was kidnapped by unidentified miscreants and when the family failed to meet their demand of ransom they sent back his dead body after two and half months.
*
*"Mujhe nahi jana wapis ab, bahut ho gaya" (I wouldn't go back, it is enough," she said while wiping her tears.
*
Mukesh said police did register their cases but didn't do anything to trace the culprits.

_Suhani, another Hindu girl who arrived in India remarked sarcastically, "*We are very secure as we don't go out of the home and if there is need to move out we wear burqa*". She, however, said she had not arrived here to settle but for meeting relatives.
_

Vashdev , another Hindu from Pakistan said that he had heard of some incidents but didn't know where.

We are harassed in Pakistan, many keen to migrate to India: Pakistani Hindu family - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abhishek_

questionable source.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shivajithesavior

More Pakistani Hindus arrive in India, say they won't return

More Pakistani Hindus arrive in India, say they won't return

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

yaar propaganda is busted no need to cry wolf, and please stop harrassing our pakistani hindus with your propagandist media, let them complete the pilgrimage in peace

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abhishek_

[:::~Spartacus~:::];3303780 said:


> yaar propaganda is busted no need to cry wolf, and please stop harrassing our pakistani hindus with your propagandist media, let them complete the pilgrimage in peace


quoted for truth. indian members should refrain from using questionable indian media sources. it is a sensitive PK topic and should be handled with respect.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MM_Haider

101% agreed with Spartacus... lets assume for a moment some hindus stay there in India.. the people who will stay there will have to wait atleast two generations to come at par with Indian resident hindus.. otherwise living in camps and doing small businesses, sometimes being harrassed by RAW as they would be considered as pak spies, no schools for kids.. here they enjoy good businesses.. education.. many become doctors and engineers.. there in India they will have to first produce 'janam putri'... to get admission.. life is not paradise there also..


----------



## ajtr

[:::~Spartacus~:::];3303780 said:


> yaar propaganda is busted no need to cry wolf, and please stop harrassing our pakistani hindus with your propagandist media, let them complete the pilgrimage in peace


----------



## MilSpec

Rehabilitate Pakistani Hindus: BJP

NEW DELHI: The Bharatiya Janata Party ( BJP) on Monday demanded the government rehabilitate the Hindus who have arrived in India from Pakistan. 

Deputy leader of opposition in the Rajya Sabha Ravi Shankar Prasad said the situation was similar to in 1947 when refugees had fled from both parts of divided India after the Partition. 

"The Hindu refugees have come here because they have been persecuted. Specially, women were under serious threat," Prasad said. 

"There are well known UN conventions which talk about rehabilitation of refugees ... the Indian government should rehabilitate them," he said. 

Prasad also wanted to know why there was "a conspicuous silence on part of those who are so-called champions of minority rights".

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jackdaws

ATTARI: A six-member Hindu family from Sibi in Pakistan's Baluchistan district arrived in Attari near Amritsar to seek asylum in India on Monday. 

A teary-eyed Mukesh Kumar, the family head, said they were forced to leave due to the harassment meted out to the community. "AK-47 wielding motorcyclists often come to shops of Hindus and demand huge money and often plunder our houses," he said. 

Mukesh sold off his house and other belongings before leaving Pakistan. "We have no problem with Pakistan but with people," Mukesh said at the Attari international railway station. 

He said his relatives in Pakistan may follow suit. "My relatives are there and could be harassed but I had to save my family. My relatives might also leave Pakistan one day." Mukesh said hundreds of Hindu families are looking to emigrate. He said he would go to Indore, where his cousin lives, and seek his help. 

Mukesh, who used to run a grocery shop in Sibi, said Pakistani immigration officials were suspicious about their visit and made them sign an undertaking, saying they were not harassed in Pakistan and would return. Mukesh's wife, Suman Devi, said they decided to leave Pakistan after kidnappers killed one of their relatives after the family failed to pay ransom for his release. "The police did not even register a case. I am not going back to Pakistan." Mukesh's daughter Pranjal Pari (8) is unaware that the family has left its home forever but does not want to go back to her school. "I am never allowed to play with other girls. I am always alone in school."

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Vinod2070

ajtr said:


>


 
Indian song!

Isn't that kufr!


----------



## Maler

Safriz said:


> No its no more than 200,000 which is still a lot to be airlifted all the way from Bangladesh..
> Not even the richest countries of the world can do such thing......The bigotry was from Bangladeshi muslims,who rejected anybody who didnt speak Bengali..That was racist of them...
> Compared to many hundred thousands who came after 1971 and later...
> Many Gujrati Muslims made their way to Pakistan after Gujrat riots by Hindus and were accepted..
> So there you go..If Pakistan supports muslims of India it does it with open arms..
> Same goes for Kashmiri Muslims..My neighbor was a Jammu Muslim and was living peacefully in the northern town of Pakistan,without trouble and had a good business too...
> Unlike you hindus who are two faced,all talk no action...



Who is stoping you to bring them by sea????????????
Its 41 years and as per your claim of 200000, you need to bring in only 5000 annually. Which can also be air lifted....easily.


----------



## INDIC

Maler said:


> Who is stoping you to bring them by sea????????????
> Its 41 years and as per your claim of 200000, you need to bring in only 5000 annually. Which can also be air lifted....easily.



There is a word called desire.


----------



## miss

A1Kaid said:


> Mods need to come in and clean up this thread, we have some rabid unwelcomed pagan dogs running loose on this thread, permanent ban for them will be good for the forum.


oiee.. chup kar.. doggies are doggies whether monothestic or pagan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Harry Potter

Pakistan govt refuses Hindus to celebrate its Independence Day.
Yudhvir Rana, TNN | Aug 15, 2012, 01.51PM IST
Article

AMRITSAR: Pakistan government reportedly prevented as many as 500 Hindu families comprising of men, women and children to celebrate Pakistan's Independence Day at the Mazar-e-Qaid (tomb of the founder of Pakistan, Mohammad Ali Jinnah) at Karachi on August 14.

After being refused to enter inside the precincts of tomb the Hindu's sat on road in protest and offered prayers for their country from outside the gate of tomb. 

This was for the first time that a large number of Hindu's had decided to hold a big function to celebrate their Independence Day , said President of Pakistan Hindu Seva, a NGO, Sanjash S Dhanja while talking to TOI on Wednesday.

Patron of Pakistan Hindu Seva, Mukhi Odhamal informed that Hindus were always treated as second citizens of Pakistan. He said more than 500 Hindu families had gathered at the VIP entrance of Mazar-e-Qaid to celebrate Pakistan's Independence Day but they were stopped by the security officials to enter the tomb complex. He said they had even obtained the permission to enter from VIP gate from the management committee of Mazar-e-Qaid.

He said many other persons were going inside tomb complex from same gate but at Hindus were barred from entering. "We requested to the security officials but they didn't listen to us," he said.

In protest Pak Hindu's sat at the street and protested in support of their demand of seeking equal rights. He said they tried to persuade the security officials that they would approach the higher officials and even inform media .

"Our leaders Pandit Vijay Maharaj Gowsawami and Rajesh Kumar Pandit, from Islamabad, offered prayers for our prosperity and development of our motherland from outside gate of the Mazar-e-Qaid," said Dhanja. He, however said, Hindus at times feel that they didn't have equal rights in their country and questioned, then where should they go?

Pakistan govt refuses Hindus to celebrate its Independence Day at Mazar-e Qaid - The Times of India

This proves Pakistan Government doesn't regard it's Hindus as it's Citizens.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masoomchichora

mainay to aisi koi khabar nhi suni aisi ohhh times of india


----------



## Safriz

thats fake news..
only source is TOI..which is a well knows garbage news source


----------



## RISING SUN

ajtr said:


> I ask you a question, a hard hitting one.Do you have it in you(by you i mean indian public) to force GOI to grant asylum to hindus in india.Coz from the ground reports it dont look so as one of the news i posted above.
> 
> A GOI that can *go to war with pakistanis to save bengalis*...do you think that present day GOI have spine and guts to *go to war to save sindhi hindus?
> *
> Or is it that the 70-80 years leaders indian public choose has taken toll on there spine.
> 
> Go first improve the condition of hindus in india then worry about pakistani hindus.hey what about starting from kashmiri pundits first?
> 
> by the GOI has already conceded that pakistani hindus are pakistan's internal matter . so why you all getting outraged.After all its your chosen govt. policy. you must support whole heartedly...


1st & foremost thing It's India's policy or if I have to say perfectly then I will say it's in our genes to help whoever is in dire condition or asking for refuge, not to interfere in another state's internal matter. Question arises only when a person from another country comes by believing in us to live here in peace,we have to abide by it. It's unwritten law of an Indian. You should check history(I know that you now quite well) ,you will be glad to know that we have received these things from our forefathers through constant learning & improvisation ,no matter what others have to say about us. When I see Hindus or any other person coming to India save his/her identity,i feel it's my eagerness/destiny/responsibility/duty to help them.

2nd thing you are confusing yourself by comparing Bangla condition with Sindhi condition. East Pakistan(Bangladesh) was thousands km away from west Pakistan while Sindh is not. Sindhi population is not fighting for freedom but East Pakistan was. Sindh is not facing government response persecution while it's just opposite in the case of Bangladesh. There are many more reasons which you can think of only when you are serious. So why will India take risk knowingly that case is not like as you are presenting.

3rd thing it's Pak internal matter when they are inside Pakistan,outside of Pakistan with Pakistani identity happily. But situation changes only when they are outside of Pakistan with a wish to adopt anther's identity. They entered India on their own & wished to join us. And remember whenever anyone comes from foreign country he/she brings culture,diversity,specialty & what not. & if these news are right & I can put them in Entrepreneur category. They will not become burden on exchequers money & taxes. 
We are not outraged. We have sympathy in our hearts for them & others. 
1 more important things when they adopt our country then they are called Indian not any other country citizen.
Governement policies change as citizen changes mind. No one can stand in front of citizen not even government.


----------



## sanddy

Pakistan government doesn't let
Hindus celebrate I-Day at Mazar-e-
Qaid







AMRITSAR: If scores of Pakistani
Hindus are at the end of their tethers
and wanting asylum in India, it's
because they have been treated as
even less than second class citizens:
they have been reduced to stateless people.

A Pakistan Hindu, Mukhi Odhamal,
said the government there prevented
as many as 500 Hindu families
including women and children from
celebrating Pakistan's Independence
Day at the Mazar-e-Qaid (mausoleum of Pakistan's founder, Mohammad Ali
Jinnah) in Karachi just a couple of
days before they left for India.

Hurt at being disallowed from
observing their country's national day
in the precincts of the monument, the
Hindus sat on the road in protest and
offered prayers from outside the gate
of the mausoleum.

"This was the first time that a large
number of Hindus decided to hold a
big function to celebrate their
Independence Day," said president of
Pakistan Hindu Seva, Sanjash S
Dhanja. Mukhi Odhamal, who is the patron of the same NGO, said Hindus
have always been treated as second
class citizens in Pakistan. He said more
than 500 Hindu families were denied
permission to enter Mazar-e-Qaid,
despite the fact that they had permission from the Mazar's
management committee.

Odhamal said the Hindus felt terribly
unwanted in their country when
Pakistani Muslims walked in without a
problem. "We requested the security
officials but they didn't listen to us,"
he said. They are now trying to garner support for their demand of
equal rights. Odhamal also said they
told the security officials that they
would approach higher officials and
even inform media. But their repeated
requests were cold-shouldered.

"Our leaders, Pandit Vijay Maharaj
Gowswami and Rajesh Kumar Pandit,
both from Islamabad, offered prayers
for our prosperity and development
of our motherland from outside gate
of the Mazar-e-Qaid," said Dhanja. The Hindus here at times feel they do not
have equal rights in their country, he
added, and asked, "Where can we
go?"


----------



## Dance

Okay now thats total BS.

Anyone can go into the mazhar, no one checks your ID's or anything like that. I've been there so many times


----------



## EagleEyes

Its closed for religious groups and political parties events on the eventful day such as 14 August, i believe.


----------



## jinxeD_girl

sanddy said:


> Hurt at being disallowed from observing their country's national day in the precincts of the monument, the Hindus sat on the road in protest and offered prayers from outside the gate of the mausoleum.



If true, that is really sad


----------



## Paan Singh

jinxeD_girl said:


> If true, that is really sad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jinxeD_girl

Paan Singh said:


>



u r NOT Hindu... har Hindu thread wich tussi kithoun aa jandai oo


----------



## SHAMK9

sanddy said:


> Pakistan government doesn't let
> Hindus celebrate I-Day at Mazar-e-
> Qaid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMRITSAR: If scores of Pakistani
> Hindus are at the end of their tethers
> and wanting asylum in India, it's
> because they have been treated as
> even less than second class citizens:
> they have been reduced to stateless people.
> 
> A Pakistan Hindu, Mukhi Odhamal,
> said the government there prevented
> as many as 500 Hindu families
> including women and children from
> celebrating Pakistan's Independence
> Day at the Mazar-e-Qaid (mausoleum of Pakistan's founder, Mohammad Ali
> Jinnah) in Karachi just a couple of
> days before they left for India.
> 
> Hurt at being disallowed from
> observing their country's national day
> in the precincts of the monument, the
> Hindus sat on the road in protest and
> offered prayers from outside the gate
> of the mausoleum.
> 
> "This was the first time that a large
> number of Hindus decided to hold a
> big function to celebrate their
> Independence Day," said president of
> Pakistan Hindu Seva, Sanjash S
> Dhanja. Mukhi Odhamal, who is the patron of the same NGO, said Hindus
> have always been treated as second
> class citizens in Pakistan. He said more
> than 500 Hindu families were denied
> permission to enter Mazar-e-Qaid,
> despite the fact that they had permission from the Mazar's
> management committee.
> 
> Odhamal said the Hindus felt terribly
> unwanted in their country when
> Pakistani Muslims walked in without a
> problem. "We requested the security
> officials but they didn't listen to us,"
> he said. They are now trying to garner support for their demand of
> equal rights. Odhamal also said they
> told the security officials that they
> would approach higher officials and
> even inform media. But their repeated
> requests were cold-shouldered.
> 
> "Our leaders, Pandit Vijay Maharaj
> Gowswami and Rajesh Kumar Pandit,
> both from Islamabad, offered prayers
> for our prosperity and development
> of our motherland from outside gate
> of the Mazar-e-Qaid," said Dhanja. The Hindus here at times feel they do not
> have equal rights in their country, he
> added, and asked, "Where can we
> go?"


wtf? what kinda $hitty rule is that? my head dropped with shame, i have no words left


----------



## Paan Singh

jinxeD_girl said:


> u r NOT Hindu... har Hindu thread wich tussi kithoun aa jandai oo



tusi vi te Agnostic ho  phir vi muslims etc thread wich kyun aa jandey ho 
and no indian consider pakistan punjabis as like bros or sis etc but ur 90% post contains north india 
and when u saw us doing same wrt pakistan ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jinxeD_girl

Paan Singh said:


> tusi vi te Agnostic ho  phir vi muslims etc thread wich kyun aa jandey ho
> *and no indian consider pakistan punjabis as like bros or sis etc *but ur 90% post contains north india
> and when u saw us doing same wrt pakistan ?



I used to think that but Harjit Khosa changed my views to a 180 degree turn. 

Slight correction.. not NORTH INDIA, but NORTH WEST INDIA. And I don't sympathize with them, I bring them into discussions just to prove a point to the rest of the 95% Indians and u know what that point is... hehe...

And u lied.. I never took part in any religious/muslim etc thread.


----------



## Paan Singh

jinxeD_girl said:


> I used to think that but Harjit Khosa changed by views to a 180 degree turn.
> 
> Slight correction.. not NORTH INDIA, but NORTH WEST INDIA. And I don't sympathize with them, I bring them into discussions just to prove a point to the rest of the 95% Indians and u know what that point is... hehe...
> 
> And u lied.. I never took part in any religious/muslim etc thread.



Well ask that khusra  that if she considers her self indian or not ..there are loadz of sikhs who are indian haters...
Many sikh grps who are administered from abroad banned me frm grps and called me RSS member  and do i care?...
I m too talking about north india and many times u discussed on religion 
main to tang aagya bol bol ke


----------



## jinxeD_girl

Paan Singh said:


> Well ask that khusra  that if she considers her self indian or not ..there are loadz of sikhs who are indian haters...
> Many sikh grps who are administered from abroad banned me frm grps and called me RSS member  and do i care?...
> I m too talking about north india and many times u discussed on religion
> main to tang aagya bol bol ke



wow why so much anger.. I am defending MY Pakistani Hindus in this thread.. Not Indians. I always sympathized with them and never with Indian Muslims. and don't call my friend a Khusra. Thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Paan Singh

jinxeD_girl said:


> wow why so much anger.. I am defending MY Pakistani Hindus in this thread.. Not Indians. I always sympathized with them and never with Indian Muslims. and don't call my friend a Khusra. Thanks



uhh... not indian muslims?? ... 
sorry...but it was laughter dose  .....so sorry khosa ji


----------



## Nalwa

Who is Harjit Khosa?


----------



## Paan Singh

Nalwa said:


> Who is Harjit Khosa?



Famous troll...search it on internet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jinxeD_girl

Nalwa said:


> Who is Harjit Khosa?



Harjit Khosa is my best friend, her only fault is that she married a Pakistani man Mansoor.  3 weeks ago. And Paan Singh wants to kill her only for that reason. Please don't kill her, please PRISM.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Paan Singh

jinxeD_girl said:


> Harjit Khosa is my best friend, her only fault is that she married a Pakistani man Mansoor.  3 weeks ago. And Paan Singh wants to kill her only for that reason. Please don't kill her, please PRISM.









now stop it 

i dont care ...do i?


----------



## W.11

sanddy said:


> Pakistan government doesn't let
> Hindus celebrate I-Day at Mazar-e-
> Qaid



yr your media is really pathetic i suggest mods to ban any links containing tTOI


----------



## jinxeD_girl

[:::~Spartacus~:::];3319639 said:


> yr your media is really pathetic i suggest mods to ban any links containing tTOI



Is there a way to confirm this news? That news for some reason doesn't look genuine. I have seen Pakistani Hindus taking pictures infront of Faisal Mosque - Islamabad, then why would anyone stop them from visiting Mausoleum... which isn't even a religious place?


----------



## Paan Singh

jinxeD_girl said:


> Is there a way to confirm this news? That news for some reason doesn't look genuine. I have seen Pakistani Hindus taking pictures infront of Faisal Mosque - Islamabad, then why would anyone stop them from visiting Mausoleum... which isn't even a religious place?



kya baat


----------



## yyetttt

WTF? No one checks u out at the Mazar, Hindus not being allowed in is definently fake


----------



## Devil Soul

Hindu community leaders slam panchayat chief over migration issue
From the Newspaper | Our Correspondent | 
SUKKUR, Aug 16: *Leaders of Jacobabads Hindu community have accused president of the Hindu Panchayat, Babu Mahesh Lal, of making an issue of the Hindus migrating to India and blowing it out of proportion to serve his own vested interests.*

Addressing a joint press conference, former president of Hindu Panchayat Jacobabad Lal Chand Seetlani, ad other leaders Jay Chand Kasturi, Mukhi Raj Kumar, Roshan Lal, Comrade Ajeet Kumar and Dr. Kanwal said that Hindu families had gone to India to visit holy places but Babu Mahesh Lal called it migration in order to gain his personal vested interests.

They said that during his recent meetings with Sindh Chief Minister Syed Qaim Ali Shah and MNA Faryal Talpur, Mahesh Lal sold the honour of Hindu girls by getting license for wine sale.

*Instead of talking about protection to Hindus and urging the government to stop kidnapping of girls, Babu Mahesh fell for the wine license and made the heads of Hindu community people hang in shame, they said.*

They appealed to the chief minister and MNA Faryal Talpur not to allow themselves to be hoodwinked by Babu Mahesh and take back the license issued to him.

*They said the tenure of Babu Mahesh as president of the Hindu Panchayat had ended on July 16 but he managed to whip up the issue of migration of Hindus and tightened his grip on the Panchayat .*

They alleged that Babu Mahesh had misappropriated million of rupees of the Citizens Community Board funds and called for his resignation and formation of an interim set-up for the election of a new Panchayat .

They urged the government to provide funds to elected representatives to enable them to carry out development schemes and provide jobs and scholarships to the young male and female Hindus.

*They said that Panchayat was rich in resources and had no need of donations.*

The house Babu Mahesh lived in was the property of Panchayat while he had sold off a shop given to him by Mukhi Chaman Lal, they said.

*They appealed to Hindu community not to leave Sindh, a land of Sufis who preached love, peace and affection, and urged them to face the situation with courage. They demanded an end to kidnappings of Hindu girls and complete safety and protection to Hindus.*

They appealed to President Asif Zardari, Sindh chief minister and MNA Faryal Talpur that if the license for wine sale issued to Babu Mahesh was not withdrawn immediately and protection was not provided to Hindu community people, especially girls then they would launch a movement after Eid.

They said that Hindu community was facing excesses in Sindh and Balochistan and said that many Hindu families had migrated to India from different cities including Jacobabad.

Meanwhile, a large number of Hindu community people took out a procession in Jacobabad on Thursday in protest against betrayal of Babu Mahesh and injustices with the community in Jacobabad and adjoining areas. Former president of Panchayat Lal Chand Seetlani led the protest.

Our Bureau adds: Institute for Social Movements, a civil society organisation and an umbrella for several rights movements, community organisations and NGOs have expressed concern over reports of migration of Hindus from Sindh.

In a statement issued here on Thursday, ISM spokesman Zulfikar Shah said that Hindus who were over seven million in the province were forced to migrate because of harassment, forced conversions, abductions and murders.

He said that protection of honour, lives, property, faith and culture of all citizens was governments responsibility under the constitution and international law.
Hindu community leaders slam panchayat chief over migration issue | DAWN.COM


----------



## Vinod2070

Paan Singh said:


> tusi vi te Agnostic ho  phir vi muslims etc thread wich kyun aa jandey ho
> and *no indian consider pakistan punjabis* as like bros or sis etc but ur 90% post contains north india
> and when u saw us doing same wrt pakistan ?


 
Its real love. Meera Bai ka sachcha pyar. With no expectation of return, just a kick on the behind. 



> I am feeling really bad, seeing your real, selfless love for the Iranians while they continue ignoring you and calling you all those beautiful names that you keep complaining about.
> 
> My Indian friends: Duniya me sachcha pyaar abhi jinda hai, bina matalab ka pyaar, jisme dusri party se koi ummeed nahi, siwaye tiraskar or beijjati ke...
> 
> Meera bai, tussi great ho. Tohfu kabul karo....
> 
> PS: Really like how you prove all these things just with a couple of photographs. All the world's scientists can learn a thing or two about this new "photographic theory" that is soon going to end the search for the holy grail of Science: the grand unified theory.



http://www.defence.pk/forums/irania...body-follows-line-mullahs-14.html#post3254888

The more we *North West Indians* and Iranians shoo such people, the more they run after us.

Shoo Meera bai...

Shoo... Shoo...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jinxeD_girl

Paan Singh said:


> tusi vi te Agnostic ho  phir vi muslims etc thread wich kyun aa jandey ho
> and no indian consider pakistan punjabis as like bros or sis etc but ur 90% post contains north india
> and when u saw us doing same wrt pakistan ?



Paan Singh brother don't get so happy in thinking that if my posts bring North Western Indians in my discussions, it means that we like you. We never accepted you as our own and never will. I bring 3% Indians Punjabis and 0.1% Kashmiri Pandits (a mere 4 lakh of India population) into discussions just to make fun of the rest of 96.99% of Indian population. 

Even if you compare Pakistani Punjabis and Indian Punjabis, they are not the same people anymore even in a short span of 65 years because of *Allopatric speciation*. They are separated by a barrier (border) and Punjabis of Pakistan are inter marrying with other ethnicities of Pakistan i.e. Pashtuns and Kashmiris etc and getting prettier and prettier. On the other hand, Punjabis of India make a mere 3% of Indian population and they are marrying other INDIANS from Orissa, Bihar, Karnataka, Tamil Nadu (I know lots of marriages like this) and slowly getting absorbed into INDIAN population and started to look like them. In the next 200-300 years (assuming the border will still be there) Pakistanis Punjabis will become very if not completely different from Indian Punjabis. 

And also don't think if I bring 3.01% of Indian population into discussion that means I personally accept them or like them. Do you REALLY think that if Pakistan and India go over war in the future I will support Indian Punjabis? I will of course support my OWN people i.e. Muhajirs, Sindhis, Pashtuns, Balochis etc over you guyz ANYDAY!!

And don't read too much into your brother Vinod lines and get too happy that we will accept you NORTH WESTERN ppl as our own. WE NEVER DID AND WE NEVER WILL. It was WE who got rid of YOU guyz from Punjab and Kashmir. We kicked you out of West Punjab and Kashmiri Muslims drove Pandits out of Kashmir, now your pandit friends are crying and whining that they rootless people and want to go back to Kashmir hehe

http://www.causes.com/causes/119736-rehabitilation-of-kashmiri-pandits/

But if Punjabi Hindus/Sikhs and Kashmiri Pandits think that kicking you out of your own land and making you rootless is considering you as "brothers sisters" and our "own" people, then I pity you...


----------



## Paan Singh

jinxeD_girl said:


> Paan Singh brother don't get so happy in thinking that if my posts bring North Western Indians in my discussions, it means that we like you. We never accepted you as our own and never will. I bring 3% Indians Punjabis and 0.1% Kashmiri Pandits (a mere 4 lakh of India population) into discussions just to make fun of the rest of 96.99% of Indian population.
> 
> Even if you compare Pakistani Punjabis and Indian Punjabis, they are not the same people anymore even in a short span of 65 years because of *Allopatric speciation*. They are separated by a barrier (border) and Punjabis of Pakistan are inter marrying with other ethnicities of Pakistan i.e. Pashtuns and Kashmiris etc and getting prettier and prettier. On the other hand, Punjabis of India make a mere 3% of Indian population and they are marrying other INDIANS from Orissa, Bihar, Karnataka, Tamil Nadu (I know lots of marriages like this) and slowly getting absorbed into INDIAN population and started to look like them. In the next 200-300 years (assuming the border will still be there) Pakistanis Punjabis will become very if not completely different from Indian Punjabis.
> 
> And also don't think if I bring 3.01% of Indian population into discussion that means I personally accept them or like them. Do you REALLY think that if Pakistan and India go over war in the future I will support Indian Punjabis? I will of course support my OWN people i.e. Muhajirs, Sindhis, Pashtuns, Balochis etc over you guyz ANYDAY!!
> 
> And don't read too much into your brother Vinod lines and get too happy that we will accept you NORTH WESTERN ppl as our own. WE NEVER DID AND WE NEVER WILL. It was WE who got rid of YOU guyz from Punjab and Kashmir. We kicked you out of West Punjab and Kashmiri Muslims drove Pandits out of Kashmir, now your pandit friends are crying and whining that they rootless people and want to go back to Kashmir hehe
> 
> Rehabitilation of Kashmiri Pandits | causes.com
> 
> But if Punjabi Hindus/Sikhs and Kashmiri Pandits think that kicking you out of your own land and making you rootless is considering you as "brothers sisters" and our "own" people, then I pity you...



Same old peice of blabbering ..you have already posted this once before.

1)I know that you make fun of rest of population n try to create rift b/w us but always unsuccessful  .
2)Obviously,its genuine case.Since borders are separated since decades .What you think you will get married to south indians any more?...what was the case before 47?..Its common sense that you will even look for balochis but we cant.You have own ppl and we have own.if it brings changes then let it be.
Well,People still look for their regional groom/bride as i do like bengalis look for bengali and so on..so your point is valid but its nothing new.it was bound to happen and it will happen.Let the time pass.

3)Yes Ma'm,In all the past wars,Batallions stationed at the punjab and rajasthan took care of paksitanis ..none other than them. 

and when did i call or any indian call pakistanis as lovers or brothers....There is enough hatred.I have been saying it again n again that u may love north indians or 3% of indians but we dont.

4)Hahahaa,NO...
You dint do anything.There were few points on which partition happened like muslim majority will go to pakistan but when kashmir went to paksitan?...and when hyderabad went to pakistan? bangldesh was failure from starting.
so dont take credit..if u have delusions in mind then ask me..i will provide free coaching 

You got ur country in free coz our leaders wanted to get rid of so called large muslim population and see whats happening in ur land of pure. 
i wont comment more on this point otherwise you will start to say that indian do this n that on our forum even after that MOds tolerate dem 

5)Phir wahi baat...chalo jao ..dudu ki bottle lo and pee lo...

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## third eye

Why only Sind ?

*Hindu Community Concerns : Zardari asks Sind to legislate on forced conversions*


KARACHI: 

Back from the Organisation of Islamic Cooperation summit in Makkah, President Asif Ali Zardari stopped over in Karachi and directed Chief Minister Sindh Qaim Ali Shah to make an amendment to the constitution against forced conversion of minorities in Sindh.

At a meeting at Bilawal House on Thursday, Pakistan Peoples Party MNA Faryal Talpur and Chief Minister Shah briefed the president about the concern of Hindu community following reports of their mass migration to India.

&#8220;The reports of mass migration of Hindus to India are merely speculative, but people of the Hindu community are insisting that a law is made against forced conversions,&#8221; sources quoted the chief minister as saying.

Sources said the President directed his sister, Faryal Talpur, and Shah to visit Jacobabad and meet representatives of the Hindu community before formulating a law on forced conversions.

The president also directed Shah to form a committee under the Law and Parliamentary Affairs Minister Ayaz Soomro to prepare a draft in order to make an amendment to the constitution. Elected representatives and leaders of the Hindu panchayat would be members of the committee.

&#8220;If any case of conversion is reported without the consent of a girl and her parents, the SHOs would frame charges of kidnapping against the people involved,&#8221; a Sindh cabinet member familiar with the development said.

Interestingly, when two PPP minority MPAs &#8211; Saleem Khurshid Khokhar and Pitanber Sewani &#8211; moved a resolution against forced conversions in Sindh a few months ago, demanding legislation on the issue, *the only opposition came from senior lawmakers of the ruling PPP.*

The lawmakers had argued that minorities in Pakistan already enjoy protection under Article 20 of the Constitution and that the law already exists; therefore there is no need for new legislation.

Meanwhile, a petition filed by the Hindu Council in Sindh High Court seeking enactment of a law against forced conversions was also dismissed on the same ground.

Sceptical

*Babu Mahesh Lal, Hindu Panchayat Jacobabad president, is not convinced*.

&#8220;*If the Constitution gives us full projection, then why is the state not protecting us when minor girls are kidnapped and kept in confinement without a marriage contract?&#8221; he said.

&#8220;Why is the marriage of a 12-year-old girl solemnized after she is kidnapped?&#8221; he added. Sham Kumar, a writer and an activist of Hindu community, asked why Hindu girls are not converting at seminaries, but only at marriage ceremonies.

&#8220;Why only Hindu girls are embracing Islam? Why not our boys?&#8221; he said, adding that these are only cases of forced conversion.
*
Published in The Express Tribune, August 18th, 2012.


----------



## jinxeD_girl

Paan Singh said:


> Same old peice of blabbering ..you have already posted this once before.
> 
> 1)I know that you make fun of rest of population n try to create rift b/w us but always unsuccessful  .
> 2)Obviously,its genuine case.Since borders are separated since decades .What you think you will get married to south indians any more?...what was the case before 47?..Its common sense that you will even look for balochis but we cant.You have own ppl and we have own.if it brings changes then let it be.
> Well,People still look for their regional groom/bride as i do like bengalis look for bengali and so on..so your point is valid but its nothing new.it was bound to happen and it will happen.Let the time pass.
> 
> 3)Yes Ma'm,In all the past wars,Batallions stationed at the punjab and rajasthan took care of paksitanis ..none other than them.
> 
> and when did i call or any indian call pakistanis as lovers or brothers....There is enough hatred.I have been saying it again n again that u may love north indians or 3% of indians but we dont.
> 
> 4)Hahahaa,NO...
> You dint do anything.There were few points on which partition happened like muslim majority will go to pakistan but when kashmir went to paksitan?...and when hyderabad went to pakistan? bangldesh was failure from starting.
> so dont take credit..if u have delusions in mind then ask me..i will provide free coaching
> 
> You got ur country in free coz our leaders wanted to get rid of so called large muslim population and see whats happening in ur land of pure.
> i wont comment more on this point otherwise you will start to say that indian do this n that on our forum even after that MOds tolerate dem
> 
> 5)Phir wahi baat...chalo jao ..dudu ki bottle lo and pee lo...



Paan Singh please don't lie.. We asked for independence from India and we got it, that shows we got rid of you not the other way around. You can be all happy and convince yourself and live in ur delusional world, but the facts don't change.

Once you posted your pic in your avatar, and you look no less than a Bandar (Monkey).  That is why we sent all the Bandars to India.


----------



## Vinod2070

Paan Singh said:


> Same old peice of blabbering ..you have already posted this once before.
> 
> 1)I know that you make fun of rest of population n try to create rift b/w us but always unsuccessful  .
> 2)Obviously,its genuine case.Since borders are separated since decades .What you think you will get married to south indians any more?...what was the case before 47?..Its common sense that you will even look for balochis but we cant.You have own ppl and we have own.if it brings changes then let it be.
> Well,People still look for their regional groom/bride as i do like bengalis look for bengali and so on..so your point is valid but its nothing new.it was bound to happen and it will happen.Let the time pass.
> 
> 3)Yes Ma'm,In all the past wars,Batallions stationed at the punjab and rajasthan took care of paksitanis ..none other than them.
> 
> and when did i call or any indian call pakistanis as lovers or brothers....There is enough hatred.I have been saying it again n again that u may love north indians or 3% of indians but we dont.
> 
> 4)Hahahaa,NO...
> You dint do anything.There were few points on which partition happened like muslim majority will go to pakistan but when kashmir went to paksitan?...and when hyderabad went to pakistan? bangldesh was failure from starting.
> so dont take credit..if u have delusions in mind then ask me..i will provide free coaching
> 
> You got ur country in free coz our leaders wanted to get rid of so called large muslim population and see whats happening in ur land of pure.
> i wont comment more on this point otherwise you will start to say that indian do this n that on our forum even after that MOds tolerate dem
> 
> 5)Phir wahi baat...chalo jao ..dudu ki bottle lo and pee lo...


 
Just one explanation.

No identity = identity crisis.

Running here and there like headless chickens, trying to get acceptance, watching Indian movies even when we tell them its not for them, we have to throw in an all time Pakistani favorite like "Ghadar" to make them understand that it is Indian movie industry.

They are not ones to take the hint though.






Then they wonder why.

We don't hate them, we have just nothing for them. They are like the Somali Muslims for us. Part of the same Ummah.

And boy, are we glad we are rid of them. Imagine the alternative scenario.

Yuck...


----------



## Vinod2070

*We rejected the Cabinet plan while Jinnah had accepted it.

This officially proves that it was us that got rid of them. 

QED!*


----------



## jinxeD_girl

Vinod2070 said:


> *We rejected the Cabinet plan while Jinnah had accepted it.
> 
> This officially proves that it was us that got rid of them.
> 
> QED!*


 

The point is we never accepted and never will..  You can bring all your stories in. You are the one who is claiming that I like to associate myself with North Western Indians n u guyz have nothing to do with us. I only bring them into discussions to make fun of the rest of 96.9% of Indian population  

Paan Singh claimed that Kashmir is still part of India. Yes it is but if we go by Indian propaganda then the present insurgency since 1990 left 4 lakh Kashmiri Pandits displaced and kicked out of vale of Kashmir and are settled n places like Pune, Delhi etc  and are afraid to go back to valley? Can you guyz do anything about it? lol, no u can't even thought u r a much bigger country than us. Again it proves my point, u didn't get rid of us, we got rid of Punjabis Sikh/Hindus, Kashmiri Pandits and Sindhi Hindus and made them rootless and sent them to the other side of the border. And they can't do anything about it.  Shooo Kashmiri Pandits, shoooo shoo, Shooo Punjabi Sikhs, shoooooo shooooooo! 

Vinod I know it is a very bitter feeling to leave ur land n become rootless.


----------



## Vinod2070

jinxeD_girl said:


> The point is we never accepted and never will..  You can bring all your stories in. *You are the one who is claiming that I like to associate myself with North Western Indians n u guyz have nothing to do with us. I only bring them into discussions to make fun of the rest of 96.9% of Indian population  *
> 
> Paan Singh claimed that Kashmir is still part of India. Yes it is but if we go by Indian propaganda then the present insurgency since 1990 left 4 lakh Kashmiri Pandits displaced and kicked out of vale of Kashmir and are settled n places like Pune, Delhi etc  and are afraid to go back to valley? Can you guyz do anything about it? lol, no u can't even thought u r a much bigger country than us. Again it proves my point, u didn't get rid of us, we got rid of Punjabis Sikh/Hindus, Kashmiri Pandits and Sindhi Hindus and made them rootless and sent them to the other side of the border. And they can't do anything about it.  Shooo Kashmiri Pandits, shoooo shoo, Shooo Punjabi Sikhs, shoooooo shooooooo!
> 
> Vinod I know it is a very bitter feeling to leave ur land n become rootless.


 
My naqi khala, you are not as smart as you think.

Quite the opposite in fact. 

You are a headless chicken. You think you are making fun of people from behind that beautiful stinky loose garment, you don't even know who is the real object of fun. 

And yes, let's see you post your own pic Meera bai. In all its glory in that beautiful loose stinky garment.

Prove that you are not just a pathetic voyeur behind that jaali garment.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jinxeD_girl

Vinod2070 said:


> My naqi khala, you are not as smart as you think.
> 
> Quite the opposite in fact.
> 
> You are a headless chicken. You think you are making fun of people from behind that beautiful stinky loose garment, you don't even know who is the real object of fun.
> 
> And yes, let's see you post your own pic Meera bai. In all its glory in that beautiful loose stinky garment.
> 
> Prove that you are not just a pathetic voyeur behind that jaali garment.



Makes u mad huh, when I exposed your reality of who got rid of whom   I know I know very very bitter feeling to get rid of your own land


----------



## Vinod2070

A simple analysis of the symptoms

Over the hill khatun, not getting enough male attention. 

Try and get a real life badi khala.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Paan Singh

jinxeD_girl said:


> Paan Singh please don't lie.. We asked for independence from India and we got it, that shows we got rid of you not the other way around. You can be all happy and convince yourself and live in ur delusional world, but the facts don't change.
> 
> Once you posted your pic in your avatar, and you look no less than a Bandar (Monkey).  That is why we sent all the Bandars to India.



Theek hai ji,I will suggest you to read the comments of gandhi n nehru and read maulana Azaz too.
Why was Azad against pakistan? ...plz have a c...

The conclusion is that you are completely brainwashed grl who lives in lala land.if i lying then Azad was not lying.
Truth is simple that you got country in free and we gave to reduce the muslims in india and see what mess they are creating here..its proved at violations they are doing n different part of country.so prove me wrong.

I m happy to be called as Bandar and i hv a most beautiful grl as my Gf's with whom i wanna marry...so i m not thekedaar of any piece of this n that..  and u can hv ur brain n eyes fixed... 


and plz have a look what ur so called ummah bros doing in india  a..jumping here n there on streets and killing others...now tell me who are bandars and did we do wrong in 47? 

so bring smthing new and dont force me to troll...oderwise i can get hell out of u ..anytime n anywhere ...



Vinod2070 said:


> My naqi khala, you are not as smart as you think.
> 
> Quite the opposite in fact.
> 
> You are a headless chicken. You think you are making fun of people from behind that beautiful stinky loose garment, you don't even know who is the real object of fun.
> 
> And yes, let's see you post your own pic Meera bai. In all its glory in that beautiful loose stinky garment.
> 
> Prove that you are not just a pathetic voyeur behind that jaali garment.



Paaji,i was talking with respect before that....but u know,
Tell her little bit reality ,she will go personal and start to show her real identity which is in her blood..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## INDIC

Paan Singh said:


> Paaji,i was talking with respect before that....but u know,
> Tell her little bit reality ,she will go personal and start to show her real identity which is in her blood..



I got a nice video, must watch.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Vinod2070

Gigawatt said:


> I got a nice video, must watch.


 
There are several others like this. Help explain the naqi khala's identity crisis quite well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Paan Singh

Gigawatt said:


> I got a nice video, must watch.




There are few pakistanis i know who are not against india but you will observe that they too are brainwashed.Few on the bases of religion and leave aside other who lives on hate b/w two countries.
so their problem is truth which is not told to them or they dont try to learn. For ex-->

See the comments on the partition and almost every body is writing same 

But as a ray of hope,like you posted above,there are few saner one's too and i will bank on dem.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Executioner

third eye said:


> Why only Sind ?
> 
> *Hindu Community Concerns : Zardari asks Sind to legislate on forced conversions*
> 
> 
> KARACHI:
> 
> Back from the Organisation of Islamic Cooperation summit in Makkah, President Asif Ali Zardari stopped over in Karachi and directed Chief Minister Sindh Qaim Ali Shah to make an amendment to the constitution against forced conversion of minorities in Sindh.
> 
> At a meeting at Bilawal House on Thursday, Pakistan Peoples Party MNA Faryal Talpur and Chief Minister Shah briefed the president about the concern of Hindu community following reports of their mass migration to India.
> 
> The reports of mass migration of Hindus to India are merely speculative, but people of the Hindu community are insisting that a law is made against forced conversions, sources quoted the chief minister as saying.
> 
> Sources said the President directed his sister, Faryal Talpur, and Shah to visit Jacobabad and meet representatives of the Hindu community before formulating a law on forced conversions.
> 
> The president also directed Shah to form a committee under the Law and Parliamentary Affairs Minister Ayaz Soomro to prepare a draft in order to make an amendment to the constitution. Elected representatives and leaders of the Hindu panchayat would be members of the committee.
> 
> If any case of conversion is reported without the consent of a girl and her parents, the SHOs would frame charges of kidnapping against the people involved, a Sindh cabinet member familiar with the development said.
> 
> Interestingly, when two PPP minority MPAs  Saleem Khurshid Khokhar and Pitanber Sewani  moved a resolution against forced conversions in Sindh a few months ago, demanding legislation on the issue, *the only opposition came from senior lawmakers of the ruling PPP.*
> 
> The lawmakers had argued that minorities in Pakistan already enjoy protection under Article 20 of the Constitution and that the law already exists; therefore there is no need for new legislation.
> 
> Meanwhile, a petition filed by the Hindu Council in Sindh High Court seeking enactment of a law against forced conversions was also dismissed on the same ground.
> 
> Sceptical
> 
> *Babu Mahesh Lal, Hindu Panchayat Jacobabad president, is not convinced*.
> 
> *If the Constitution gives us full projection, then why is the state not protecting us when minor girls are kidnapped and kept in confinement without a marriage contract? he said.
> 
> Why is the marriage of a 12-year-old girl solemnized after she is kidnapped? he added. Sham Kumar, a writer and an activist of Hindu community, asked why Hindu girls are not converting at seminaries, but only at marriage ceremonies.
> 
> Why only Hindu girls are embracing Islam? Why not our boys? he said, adding that these are only cases of forced conversion.
> *
> Published in The Express Tribune, August 18th, 2012.



They spreading Islam, focus on quantity and no quality. 

Personal attacking going on here and they have to stop it now.


----------



## Executioner

Paan Singh said:


> There are few pakistanis i know who are not against india but you will observe that they too are brainwashed.Few on the bases of religion and leave aside other who lives on hate b/w two countries.
> so their problem is truth which is not told to them or they dont try to learn. For ex-->
> 
> See the comments on the partition and almost every body is writing same
> 
> But as a ray of hope,like you posted above,there are few saner one's too and i will bank on dem.



Lol I read the AIDS joke in comment

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jinxeD_girl

Paan Singh said:


> Theek hai ji,I will suggest you to read the comments of gandhi n nehru and read maulana Azaz too.
> Why was Azad against pakistan? ...plz have a c...
> 
> The conclusion is that you are completely brainwashed grl who lives in lala land.if i lying then Azad was not lying.



I don't know much about history so i can't comment, but it is good that we got a country in free. But then why you Sikhs were so emotional during partition and started killing people if u were so happy to get rid of us? And why u left all your religious sites in Western Punjab and ran away to India (or being forced to leave for India)?



Paan Singh said:


> Truth is simple that you got country in free and we gave to reduce the muslims in india and see what mess they are creating here..its proved at violations they are doing n different part of country.so prove me wrong.



Don't even link with me INDIAN Muslims or anything Indian  Check that Lucknow Berserk Mob thread, I already told Fazlu (Indian Muslims), don't even think of coming to Pakistan if things get really bad for you in India, we r not accepting your kind in Pakistan. I think you haven't read the comments of many Pakistanis on this forum, even if India becomes 100% Muslims in the future we still r not accepting you and your kind in Pakistan. 



Paan Singh said:


> I m happy to be called as Bandar and i hv a most beautiful grl as my Gf's with whom i wanna marry...so i m not thekedaar of any piece of this n that..  and u can hv ur brain n eyes fixed...



Clap clap! I am happy that U R happy to admit that u look like bandar...at least some Indians have started to face the reality and started to admit that they look like bandars. Is ur girl friend NON-INDIAN? bcoz there is no such thing as pretty Indian girl, it is an oxy-moron  And supppose if such an Indian girl do exist in India, why would she want to go out with an ugly bandar like you? remember once I Pmed u and asked if the guy in ur avatar is really you? Bcoz I was shocked... at least monkeys r cute!!



Paan Singh said:


> and plz have a look what ur so called ummah bros doing in india  a..jumping here n there on streets and killing others...now tell me who are bandars and did we do wrong in 47?



See my comment above. We don't care about the Muslims of India, what they do and what they r, none of our business.




Paan Singh said:


> so bring smthing new and dont force me to troll...oderwise i can get hell out of u ..anytime n anywhere ...



Be a REAL MAN (I know they don't exist in India, but still suggesting you) or wear Bangles, stop threatening Pakistanis (especially girls) again n again on a forum. No one takes threats of Indian Sikhs seriously especially the ones which we kicked out during partition. And don't FORCE me to troll either, but once I do then Indians cry and whine and go to moderators and get me banned when I start posting the hideous faces of Indians in any thread. Then I moderators warn/ban me for posting the pics of beautiful Indians. I am doing a thesis paper on the physical phenotype of majority of Indians and according to my theory Indians are the missing evolutionary link between the modern day humans and our ape like common ancestor million of years ago and for that purpose I am still collecting and collected thousand of pics of Indians on my flash drive (urs included).


----------



## Vinod2070

jinxeD_girl said:


> The point is we never accepted and never will..  You can bring all your stories in. You are the one who is claiming that I like to associate myself with North Western Indians n u guyz have nothing to do with us. *I only bring them into discussions to make fun of the rest of 96.9% of Indian population *
> 
> Paan Singh claimed that Kashmir is still part of India. Yes it is but if we go by Indian propaganda then the present insurgency since 1990 left 4 lakh Kashmiri Pandits displaced and kicked out of vale of Kashmir and are settled n places like Pune, Delhi etc  and are afraid to go back to valley? Can you guyz do anything about it? lol, no u can't even thought u r a much bigger country than us. Again it proves my point, u didn't get rid of us, we got rid of Punjabis Sikh/Hindus, Kashmiri Pandits and Sindhi Hindus and made them rootless and sent them to the other side of the border. And they can't do anything about it.  Shooo Kashmiri Pandits, shoooo shoo, Shooo Punjabi Sikhs, shoooooo shooooooo!
> 
> Vinod I know it is a very bitter feeling to leave ur land n become rootless.


 
Badi khala ko ek baar shoo kiya, uski saari "pillow technology" fail ho gayi! 

Naqqi Khala, if you thought you were folling anyone, you were only justifying your name.

Now, I won't go around being happy with you Muslims' miserable lot, most of all in Pakistan but also in Afghanistan, Somalia, Syria, Myanmar, Pakistanis being treated as slaves by your Arab masters and so on...

Then there will be no difference between pathetic zombies and civilized people.

Rootless people with no identity! Mongrels trying to act racists!


----------



## hotaki

jinxeD_girl said:


> I don't know much about history so i can't comment, but it is good that we got a country in free. But then why you Sikhs were so emotional during partition and started killing people if u were so happy to get rid of us? And why u left all your religious sites in Western Punjab and ran away to India (or being forced to leave for India)?
> 
> 
> 
> Don't even link with me INDIAN Muslims or anything Indian  Check that Lucknow Berserk Mob thread, I already told Fazlu (Indian Muslims), don't even think of coming to Pakistan if things get really bad for you in India, we r not accepting your kind in Pakistan. I think you haven't read the comments of many Pakistanis on this forum, even if India becomes 100% Muslims in the future we still r not accepting you and your kind in Pakistan.
> 
> 
> 
> Clap clap! I am happy that U R happy to admit that u look like bandar...at least some Indians have started to face the reality and started to admit that they look like bandars. Is ur girl friend NON-INDIAN? bcoz there is no such thing as pretty Indian girl, it is an oxy-moron  And supppose if such an Indian girl do exist in India, why would she want to go out with an ugly bandar like you? remember once I Pmed u and asked if the guy in ur avatar is really you? Bcoz I was shocked... at least monkeys r cute!!
> 
> 
> 
> See my comment above. We don't care about the Muslims of India, what they do and what they r, none of our business.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be a REAL MAN (I know they don't exist in India, but still suggesting you) or wear Bangles, stop threatening Pakistanis (especially girls) again n again on a forum. No one takes threats of Indian Sikhs seriously especially the ones which we kicked out during partition. And don't FORCE me to troll either, but once I do then Indians cry and whine and go to moderators and get me banned when I start posting the hideous faces of Indians in any thread. Then I moderators warn/ban me for posting the pics of beautiful Indians. I am doing a thesis paper on the physical phenotype of majority of Indians and according to my theory Indians are the missing evolutionary link between the modern day humans and our ape like common ancestor million of years ago and for that purpose I am still collecting and collected thousand of pics of Indians on my flash drive (urs included).


 
These people are obsessed with Pakistan and pakistanis, if India became 100 percent Muslim, still i would not consider these my people my brothers, they will not be allowed to come further then wagah.

I can never accept these people as my equal, these people we destroyed and ruled, even those Muslims that came to pak in 47 should go back too, they dont being here.

Pakistan got its freedom from British not India, and the British freed India from the central asians after 800 years of rule, so where was this Hindu rule that banished the Muslims to Pakistan, also the father comes before the son hence pak 14 August, India 15.


----------



## Vinod2070

Another identity crisis struck Madressa grad. 

Converts losing their identity, history and even life. Just 3rd class fake Arabs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KS

A pathan gloating to a pak punjabi how they destroyed the Indians...lmao.

The only ones you destroyed were the Punjabis themselves...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hotaki

Vinod2070 said:


> Another identity crisis struck Madressa grad.
> 
> Converts losing their identity, history and even life. Just 3rd class fake Arabs.



yep all a lie, he is right no local Muslims ruled India it was the turco afghan Muslims who did.

Are you denying that from ghaznavi to bahadur shah there was Muslim rule over India?

Where has these monuments and forts come from?.

why are the dirty bones of prithvi raj in kabul and how did they get there?.

What genetic link does Indians have with pukhtoons and baloch?.

When was the last time in modern history a one nation and ruled by Hindus?


----------



## Vinod2070

KS said:


> A pathan gloating to a pak punjabi how they destroyed the Indians...lmao.
> 
> The only ones you destroyed were the Punjabis themselves...



Let's qualify that.

They destroyed only "convert Punjabis". The rest kicked their fil.thy arse.

They were the first one to be beaten and converted. A beaten and defeated race.

Their arse continues to be kicked to this day. From all sides.

They are just the "great unwashed" of Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KS

hotaki said:


> yep all a lie, he is right no local Muslims ruled India it was the turco afghan Muslims who did.
> 
> Are you denying that from ghaznavi to bahadur shah there was Muslim rule over India?
> 
> Where has these monuments and forts come from?.
> 
> why are the dirty bones of prithvi raj in kabul and how did they get there?.
> 
> What genetic link does Indians have with pukhtoons and baloch?.
> 
> When was the last time in modern history a one nation and ruled by Hindus?




Abey we still dont bend towards Arabia five times a day. That's independence at individual level which you lot dont have.

My sacred spots are in India, in my own country, which I can visit any time I want. Where is yours ? In Arabia. You need a Saudi visa to visit your holy places. So dont act tough pathan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vinod2070

hotaki said:


> yep all a lie, he is right no local Muslims ruled India it was the turco afghan Muslims who did.
> 
> Are you denying that from ghaznavi to bahadur shah there was *Muslim rule over India*?



First of all, you Pathans were the first defeated and converted race. Losing their identity and becoming just looters and bandits.

Some primitive bandits may have "ruled over" some parts of India for some time. That is hardly anything as far as we are concerned. The primitives were defeated by the Dharmic people and are back to blowing up each other.



> Where has these monuments and forts come from?.



The nomad primitives were in no position to build anything. They destroyed many times more.

Whatever is built in India is Indian. Nothing to do with the fil.th.



> why are the dirty bones of prithvi raj in kabul and how did they get there?.



Yes, he made a mistake of pardoning the fil.th and paid the price.

He had honor. The fi.lthy Ghauri didn't even know what that meant.



> What genetic link does Indians have with pukhtoons and baloch?.



It will be an insult to be linked to the primitive nomads.



> When was the last time in modern history a one nation and ruled by Hindus?


 
History is not your strong point. I am not about to teach you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## INDIC

hotaki said:


> What genetic link does Indians have with pukhtoons and baloch?.



Pakhtoons and Baloch are not the part of my Nation, go ask this question your own people Punjabis and Sindhis.


----------



## hotaki

hotaki said:


> yep all a lie, he is right no local Muslims ruled India it was the turco afghan Muslims who did.
> 
> Are you denying that from ghaznavi to bahadur shah there was Muslim rule over India?
> 
> Where has these monuments and forts come from?.
> 
> why are the dirty bones of prithvi raj in kabul and how did they get there?.
> 
> What genetic link does Indians have with pukhtoons and baloch?.
> 
> When was the last time in modern history a one nation and ruled by Hindus?



Does this name sring any bells Ahmad shah abdali, i think he finished the marhattas off, any arguments?

Muhammad Ghuri only covered western Punjabi did he, if so why was he sitting as the king in Delhi?

Bark all you like you know your history Ian full of slavery and ours is full of conquest and rule.

Ps don't you guys want prithvi raj chohans bones, when you coming to collect.


----------



## Vinod2070

See the bravado of a beaten, defeated and converted people! They have never recovered from the debacle, and never will.

A temporary setback is just that, temporary.

Some had a permanent setback, becoming second class converts, forever fake Arabs.


----------



## hotaki

Gigawatt said:


> Pakhtoons and Baloch are not the part of my Nation, go ask this question your own people Punjabis and Sindhis.



Well sindhis and punjabis doubt accept you as one of theirs, they accept us as theirs and we accept the pak Punjabis and sindhis as one of our own, the obsession you people have with us that you are here in our forum.


----------



## Hindustani

hotaki said:


> Well sindhis and punjabis doubt accept you as one of theirs, they accept us as theirs and we accept the pak Punjabis and sindhis as one of our own, the obsession you people have with us that you are here in our forum.




One of your countrywomen Jinxed_Girl claims that north western India (Rajasthan, Punjab, Haryana, Kashmir) are somewhat related to pakistani punjabis and Sindhis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vinod2070

Hindustani said:


> One of your countrywomen Jinxed_Girl claims that north western India (Rajasthan, Punjab, Haryana, Kashmir) are somewhat related to pakistani punjabis and Sindhis.



She also claims to have 4 Pushtun servants who were very obedient. 

Well, most people in Karachi do have Pushtun servants. They just want to be called Khan Sahib.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hotaki

Vinod2070 said:


> See the bravado of a beaten, defeated and converted people! They have never recovered from the debacle, and never will.
> 
> A temporary setback is just that, temporary.
> 
> Some had a permanent setback, becoming second class converts, forever fake Arabs.



Well keep telling yourself that, it will make you feel better, we are not Arabs we are turco iranic people, Islam doesn't make you Arab, also we consider Arabs to be second class to us, you guys dont make it even on the chart.

Regarding prithvi sparing Ghuri is a face saving excuse from die hard Hindus, even respected Hindu historians will tell you that was not the case, so i let you bark on as you are not worthy of my conversation.


----------



## KS

hotaki said:


> Bark all you like you know your history Ian full of slavery and ours is full of conquest and rule.



Those fateful days are a mere blip in 3000+ year old history of our civilization. It was temporary and we recovered from it. That subjugation was superficial on a physical level and once we got organized it was swept away.

Now take a mirror and look at you. What you are is a result of a more deep and permanent subjugation. We recovered from our temporary setbacks, something that you will never achieve. Instead you just fall deep into the pit with each passing day in a bid to manufacture an identity.

So save all the fake (and undeserved) contempt that you might harbor. The only one needing sympathy here is you.


----------



## Vinod2070

It was good having you while you lasted. Now shut the door behind you.


----------



## hotaki

Hindustani said:


> One of your countrywomen Jinxed_Girl claims that north western India (Rajasthan, Punjab, Haryana, Kashmir) are somewhat related to pakistani punjabis and Sindhis.



She claims that only 3 percent of Indian population shares similarities with pak Punjabi, sindhis she dont say the that they are the same, we booted the Sikh Hindu punjabis out, now sad thing is you don't even have your name for your land, using the iranic words to say land of 5 rivers.


----------



## INDIC

hotaki said:


> Does this name sring any bells Ahmad shah abdali, i think he finished the marhattas off, any arguments?
> 
> Muhammad Ghuri only covered western Punjabi did he, if so why was he sitting as the king in Delhi?
> 
> *Bark all you like you know your history Ian full of slavery and ours is full of conquest and rule.
> *
> Ps don't you guys want prithvi raj chohans bones, when you coming to collect.



Have you ever read about the massacre of Yusufzai or how Aurangzeb killed lots of Pashtuns or life of Khushal Khan Khattak who revolted against Mughals. Most of the Sultans were busy in suppressing Pashtuns and Pashtuns got their identity only after Durranis came to power. 

What an identity crisis, Afghan Pashtuns are way better than you they don't patronize their own oppressors.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vinod2070

hotaki said:


> She claims that only 3 percent of Indian population shares similarities with pak Punjabi, sindhis she dont say the that they are the same, *we booted the Sikh Hindu punjabis out, *now sad thing is you don't even have your name for your land, using the ironic words to say land of 5 rivers.



Good, proof of the "peaceful and tolerant" and "final and perfect" ideology. 

Now, hundreds of thousands of you Pushtunwali tribals are IDPs within Pakistan, millions from across the non existent Durand, the ones who are abused by the Punjabis and others as terrorists. Millions of you have been killed and are being killed for decades on end.

You need sympathy and support, not bravado.

It actually looks quite foolish if you think about it. 

A few thousand Pushtun Taliban has suppressed 30 millions other Pushtuns in their homes! The lawless kabailis were supposed to be "fighters", they turned out to need the support of the dalkhors?



Gigawatt said:


> Have you ever read about the massacre of Yusufzai or how Aurangzeb killed lots of Pashtuns or life of Khushal Khan Khattak who revolted against Mughals. Most of the Sultans were busy in suppressing Pashtuns and Pashtuns got their identity only after Durranis came to power.



Every Mughal emperor hunted them and despised them.

Babur calls the Pushtun cowards who would surrender with grass in their mouths. He made pyramids of Pushtun skulls and proudly wrote about it.



> What an identity crisis, Afghan Pashtuns are way better than you they don't patronize their own oppressors.


 
It is identity crisis. Coupled with indoctrination and wrong facts fed as absolute truths.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hotaki

Vinod2070 said:


> Good, proof of the "peaceful and tolerant" and "final and perfect" ideology.
> 
> Now, hundreds of thousands of you Pushtunwali tribals are IDPs within Pakistan, millions from across the non existent Durand, the ones who are abused by the Punjabis and others as terrorists. Millions of you have been killed and are being killed for decades on end.
> 
> You need sympathy and support, not bravado.
> 
> It actually looks quite foolish if you think about it.
> 
> A few thousand Pushtun Taliban has suppressed 30 millions other Pushtuns in their homes! The lawless kabailis were supposed to be "fighters", they turned out to need the support of the dalkhors?



Like you guys are all Indians, we are all pakistanis, no pukhtoons etc, look at your own country where the untouchables are raped killed, called outcasts and low cast, where they are denied their basic rights, where Sikh have been slaughtered in their own temples, Christians killed burnt, this happens obviously daily basis in India.

Those who live in glass houses should not throw stones.

If dravidians and north Indians are all Indians even though they share no genes and culture,why is this not possible for pakistanis why do they have to be pukhtoons, balochs etc and not just pakistanis in your book?


----------



## Vinod2070

hotaki said:


> Like you guys are all Indians, we are all pakistanis, no pukhtoons etc, look at your own country where the untouchables are raped killed, called outcasts and low cast, where they are denied their basic rights, where Sikh have been slaughtered in their own temples, Christians killed burnt, this happens obviously daily basis in India.
> 
> Those who live in glass houses should not throw stones.
> 
> If dravidians and north Indians are all Indians even though they share no genes and culture,why is this not possible for pakistanis why do they have to be pukhtoons, balochs etc and not just pakistanis in your book?


 
I really have to answer this?

Read your own posts!

Are you the dalits of Pakistan, the great unwashed?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

Vinod2070 said:


> I really have to answer this?
> 
> Read your own posts!
> 
> Are you the dalits of Pakistan, the great unwashed?



Don't you know everyone in Pakistan call himself a fair handsome looking Pakhtoon or a Kashmiri who are not related to dark Indians.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hotaki

Vinod2070 said:


> I really have to answer this?
> 
> Read your own posts!
> 
> Are you the dalits of Pakistan, the great unwashed?


 
No i am no dalit but are you a son of devadasi, those women whose job is to sexually please all worshippers in the temple?


----------



## Vinod2070

hotaki said:


> No i am no dalit but are you a son of devadasi, those women whose job is to sexually please all worshippers in the temple?



I knew the Pushtunwali will come to personal attacks immediately.

I will spare writing about your mother and sister. I will let there be some difference between civilized people and nomad barbarians.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ajtr

*Memoirs of a Hindu girl*







I grew up in fear  every face around me depicted nothing but fear. I am sure that the first expression on my parents face on my birth as a female child born to Hindu parents living in Kandhkot would have been that of fear also. Why did I bring so much fear into the lives of my parents? I grew up always wondering what is it about me that continues to terrify. But I always drew a blank. How naïve I was.

Before I knew it, the time to attend school had arrived. School was comfortable; however, there were times when I felt like an outsider, finding it difficult to gel in with rest of the majority. Perhaps the snide remarks and incidents of discrimination led me to believe that I am not one of them. Of those incidents, I still vividly remember no one eating with me and refusing to sip from the cup I drank from.

Home wasnt very different either. My mother asked questions about my life at school and otherwise looking for answers that would somehow relinquish her from the unknown fear. Afraid to disappoint her, I realised very early in my life that my mother could not be my confidant.

Growing up was not easy.

And then it happened. The fears of my mother and many Hindu mothers like her materialised. I went out to one of the largest markets of Kandhkot and was abducted by a man I knew very well. He was none other than the guard who was responsible for safeguarding our temples.

Knowing his face well prompted me to sit with him in his car without protest, however, instead of taking me to my house he turned to an alley that I wasnt too familiar with. Scared and unsure about what lay ahead I started screaming just to hear my abductor scream louder and threaten me. Astonished and unable to comprehend the gravity of the situation I sat still until it was time to step out of the car to a small house which looked abandoned.

We entered the house to find a large room devoid of any furniture and other bearings except for a carpet that covered the floor. I was made to sit down on the floor.

Uncertain about what was going to happen to me; my mind raced with thoughts of the recent news of the abductions and forced conversions of Hindu girls. I sat there shuddering. The realisation struck me and I could see my entire life in front of me in kaleidoscope. My mothers fears, my fathers warnings, the alienation I felt, the yearning to be a part of the circle of friends, the search for a confidant, a friend.

My worst fears were reaffirmed when a man wearing a turban entered the room to teach me about a religion which I grew up hearing about, however, felt no urge to practise or embrace. He kept sermonising me for hours but was unable to get me to listen to him, realising that he left asking me to ponder about the true religion.

His departure did not ignite any fire for eternal glory inside me but only made me wonder why did my parents not relocate to another country when they had the chance to do so? Why did they continue to live in fear waiting for the inevitable to happen instead of making a move to safer pastures? And, what made me think that I am any different from countless girls who are forced to change their faith?

Each passing day appeared to be more and more surreal. The ritual of preaching continued for days, I lost track. Eventually, when preaching did not do the trick, my abductor threatened me.

The routine ranging from threats to persuasion and from glorifying the paradise to the wrath of God for non-believers only made me wonder: Do we not all pray to the same God  a God who is manifested in nature, colours, happiness and love? Why would he punish me for being a Hindu?

Somewhere along this relentless persuasion, came that horrifying threat of harming my family  I gave in. My approval followed a small ceremony in which I was forced to embrace Islam and later married off to the man who will always be remembered as the messiah who for saved me from the unknown territory of sin and infidelity I was treading on.

After the ceremony, instead of receiving blessings for a happy and prosperous life ahead, I was immediately escorted to a local court where a Muslim magistrate declared my conversion and marriage in accordance with the law.

The news of my conversion and marriage to a Muslim man spread like wildfire. I dreaded the moment of meeting my parents. I never wanted to see pain and agony on their faces let alone be the reason for all their grief. Sure enough, one look at my mother made me yearn for my own death.

I wanted to tell her that I love her and that her safety was all I had in mind when I converted. I wanted to tell my father to keep my sisters safe. I wanted to tell my brothers to leave the country whilst they still could. I wanted to say much more but their silent pain and suffering made me wish if only I wasnt born a girl, if only I wasnt born in Pakistan, if only I had the right to be myself and practise my faith without being herded into a religion that I failed to comprehend, if only I could make them all understand that there is just one God for all, if only I could give us all an identity that we rightly deserve.

Looking at all the faces that once seemed familiar; I wondered: who am I?

I am one but share the pain of many. I am Rachna Kumari, Rinkle Kumari, Manisha Kumari and the many more Hindu girls who will be forced to convert in Pakistan. I am the fear of their families and the agony that they undergo. I am the misery of those girls who die a little every day for the injustices done to them.

I am a minority living in an intolerant society.



The writer is a Reporter at Dawn.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rockstarIN

poor souls...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rideto_live

Whats the Point of forcing some one in to a religion. by threat or persuasion. Is god so weak he cant garner followers himself.


----------



## INDIC

Pakistan was not created for Hindus, they should have migrated to India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

*919 Pakistani Hindus eligible for Indian citizenship: Report*
By Web Desk
Published: August 31, 2012
JAIPUR: The Rajasthan government has initiated a process to grant Indian citizenship to 919 Pakistani Hindus who migrated to India before December 31, 2004, the Deccan Chronicle (DC) reported on Friday.
The administration has asked such migrants to submit relevant documents and other details for this purpose.
The DC report quoted additional magistrate of Jodhpur Rajendra Singh Rathore as saying: &#8220;As per our record, these 919 Pakistani Hindu nationals have completed seven years of their stay in India, the basic eligibility to apply for citizenship.
&#8220;We have asked them to follow the procedure and if they fulfil all conditions, including fees, they will be granted citizenship,&#8221; Rathore added.
The step comes weeks after many Hindus from Balochistan and Sindh have reportedly migrated to India due to lack of security and persecution of their community.
919 Pakistani Hindus eligible for Indian citizenship: Report &#8211; The Express Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

ARY channel showing detailed interview of Ex. hindu girls..
All insists they embraced Islam on their own and denies all claims by their relatives of abduction and forced conversion..

A girl called Manisha Kumari being interviewed
Police officer involved in her case says that investigation revealed that she had been chatting the boy on the internet for too long and they themselves planned all that in between themselves...
Court proceeding excerpts were shown on the program...it shows judges remarks in which it says that the girl was asked if she wants to meet her parents and she refused...

Manisha Kumari says she was preached Islam by her school friends and was thinking of conversion since her childhood....

The program also shows two Hindu men who are now Muslims..debunking the concept that only hindu girls are converted...its boys too..


----------



## KS

Devil Soul said:


> 919 Pakistani Hindus eligible for Indian citizenship: Report &#8211; The Express Tribune



Good move....

BTW whats up with the 7 year rule and 'fees' ? They came as refugees leaving everything behind.. What will they do for 7 years ? Any Hindu arriving from pak must be put on a expedited path to citizenship and their fee waived so that they can start afresh asap.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

Hindu is a hate term, according Pakistan judiciary and shall not be used in text books, than why news media is allowed?


----------



## Vinod2070

I just hope these people perpetrating these crimes get the same treatment when they go out to kaffir countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## future_bound

KS said:


> Abey we still dont bend towards Arabia five times a day. That's independence at individual level which you lot dont have.
> 
> My sacred spots are in India, in my own country, which I can visit any time I want. Where is yours ? In Arabia. You need a Saudi visa to visit your holy places. So dont act tough pathan.



That is because Islam is a global religion and has attracted followers and converts from all over the world. Islam is compatiable with every culture and land.
Hinduism is more of a regional religion and has not attracted followers anywhere outside the sub-continent with the only exception of hare krishnas, who are very small in number. Throughout history, people have always converted out of hinduism and hinduism shares similarities with paganism.

And not all the sacred places of hinduism are in india anymore.

Almost the entire history that the hindus claim as their own happened in the land called Pakistan. The Indus valley civilization almost in it's entirety was in Pakistan. It is debateable but is even argued that hinduism infact originated in Pakistan and that is where the vedas scriptures were written. 

It pains the hindus when they see that the land of such historical significance to them is now in muslim hands FOREVER. Now hindus are less than 2% of Pakistan's population and soon even they will all be muslimized the Rinkle Kumari way  or shipped out of the country. In a few more generations there will be no trace of hinduism left in Pakistan!!


----------



## sms

future_bound said:


> That is because Islam is a global religion and has attracted followers and converts from all over the world. Islam is compatiable with every culture and land.
> Hinduism is more of a regional religion and has not attracted followers anywhere outside the sub-continent with the only exception of hare krishnas, who are very small in number. Throughout history, people have always converted out of hinduism and hinduism shares similarities with paganism.
> 
> And not all the sacred places of hinduism are in india anymore.
> 
> Almost the entire history that the hindus claim as their own happened in the land called Pakistan. The Indus valley civilization almost in it's entirety was in Pakistan. It is debateable but is even argued that hinduism infact originated in Pakistan and that is where the vedas scriptures were written.
> 
> It pains the hindus when they see that the land of such historical significance to them is now in muslim hands FOREVER. *Now hindus are less than 2% of Pakistan's population and soon even they will all be muslimized *the Rinkle Kumari way  or shipped out of the country. In a few more generations there will be no trace of hinduism left in Pakistan!!



So you admit that a Muslim Zionist country indulged in killing minorities to eradicate all non-Muslims. Shame!!
Jinnah's soul might be in deep pain after looking at where his land of sacred is heading.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## my2cents

future_bound said:


> That is because Islam is a global religion and has attracted followers and converts from all over the world. Islam is compatiable with every culture and land.
> Hinduism is more of a regional religion and has not attracted followers anywhere outside the sub-continent with the only exception of hare krishnas, who are very small in number. Throughout history, people have always converted out of hinduism and hinduism shares similarities with paganism.
> 
> And not all the sacred places of hinduism are in india anymore.
> 
> Almost the entire history that the hindus claim as their own happened in the land called Pakistan. The Indus valley civilization almost in it's entirety was in Pakistan. It is debateable but is even argued that hinduism infact originated in Pakistan and that is where the vedas scriptures were written.
> 
> It pains the hindus when they see that the land of such historical significance to them is now in muslim hands FOREVER. Now hindus are less than 2% of Pakistan's population and soon even they will all be muslimized the Rinkle Kumari way  or shipped out of the country. In a few more generations there will be no trace of hinduism left in Pakistan!!



I always wondered how your quaid e azam Mr. Jinnah failed to see the divisions when he proposed his two nation theory. He failed to see Muslim psyche- how they behave when they are in a majority.Unfortunately, Hindus and Christians will be persecuted lot in your country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul




----------



## ajtr

*Dozens of Pakistani Hindus seek asylum in India: report*

ISLAMABAD: A group of Pakistani Hindus arriving in the Indian state of Rajhasthan says that they will not return to their home country, according to a report published by the BBCUrdu.

The group of 171 people arrived in Rajhasthans Jodhpur city via the Thar Express train on Sunday.

Although the passengers in the group traveled to the Indian state on pilgrimage visas for religious purposes, they claim they will not return to Pakistan.

The Seemant Lok Sangthan (SLS), an organisation for Hindus from Pakistan settled in India, has appealed to the Indian government to grant the group immigrant visas.

According to a spokesman of the organisation, all 171 people in the group have arrived in Jodhpur from Pakistans Sindh province, and they all belong to Sanghar or Hyderabad.

The group comprises of 32 women and children of whom a majority belong to the low-caste Bheel community of Hindus.

You can not understand our pain. My father recently passed away; I could not even find a place to perform my fathers last rites, the BBCUrdu quoted one of the people arriving with the group. We will not go back to Pakistan. You may kill us if you wish, but we will not return.

The news follows media reports earlier last month of hundreds of Pakistani Hindu nationals from Sindh allegedly migrating to India over concerns of religious persecution and security fears. A committee was formed by President Asif Ali Zardari to look into the reports of mass migration. However, the committee rejected the claims that members of the minority community were leaving Sindh.

Later in August, authorities in Rajhasthan state announced that around 900 Pakistani Hindus had become eligible to apply for Indian citizenship. The people included those Pakistanis who had traveled to India prior to December 31, 2004 and refused return to their home country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zaxcollix

Safriz said:


> ARY channel showing detailed interview of Ex. hindu girls..
> All insists they embraced Islam on their own and denies all claims by their relatives of abduction and forced conversion..
> 
> A girl called Manisha Kumari being interviewed
> Police officer involved in her case says that investigation revealed that she had been chatting the boy on the internet for too long and they themselves planned all that in between themselves...
> Court proceeding excerpts were shown on the program...it shows judges remarks in which it says that the girl was asked if she wants to meet her parents and she refused...
> 
> Manisha Kumari says she was preached Islam by her school friends and was thinking of conversion since her childhood....
> 
> The program also shows two Hindu men who are now Muslims..debunking the concept that only hindu girls are converted...its boys too..



LOL. Did they also showed muslim men/women converted to Hinduism ?


----------



## Joe Shearer

future_bound said:


> That is because Islam is a global religion and has attracted followers and converts from all over the world. Islam is compatiable with every culture and land.
> Hinduism is more of a regional religion and has not attracted followers anywhere outside the sub-continent with the only exception of hare krishnas, who are very small in number. Throughout history, people have always converted out of hinduism and hinduism shares similarities with paganism.
> *
> And not all the sacred places of hinduism are in india anymore.
> 
> Almost the entire history that the hindus claim as their own happened in the land called Pakistan. The Indus valley civilization almost in it's entirety was in Pakistan. It is debateable but is even argued that hinduism infact originated in Pakistan and that is where the vedas scriptures were written. *
> 
> It pains the hindus when they see that the land of such historical significance to them is now in muslim hands FOREVER. Now hindus are less than 2% of Pakistan's population and soon even they will all be muslimized the Rinkle Kumari way  or shipped out of the country. In a few more generations there will be no trace of hinduism left in Pakistan!!



Wheee did you pick up these very weird views?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vinod2070

future_bound said:


> That is because Islam is a global religion and has attracted followers and converts from all over the world. Islam is compatiable with every culture and land.
> Hinduism is more of a regional religion and has not attracted followers anywhere outside the sub-continent with the only exception of hare krishnas, who are very small in number. Throughout history, people have always converted out of hinduism and hinduism shares similarities with paganism.
> 
> And not all the sacred places of hinduism are in india anymore.
> 
> Almost the entire history that the hindus claim as their own happened in the land called Pakistan. The Indus valley civilization almost in it's entirety was in Pakistan. It is debateable but is even argued that hinduism infact originated in Pakistan and that is where the vedas scriptures were written.
> 
> *It pains the hindus when they see that the land of such historical significance to them is now in muslim hands FOREVER. Now hindus are less than 2% of Pakistan's population and soon even they will all be muslimized the Rinkle Kumari way  or shipped out of the country. In a few more generations there will be no trace of hinduism left in Pakistan!!*



Don't be so sure of that.

Don't assume there will never be a justice to this monstrous atrocity.

That there will not be hell to pay for this barbarity.

It is in fact a matter of time.

Several ideologies have come and gone. There is no reason this one will last.


----------



## Death Rattle

Pakistani Hindus feel under attack.
AP | 32 mins ago

KARACHI: They came after dusk and chanted into the night sky Kill the Hindus, kill the children of the Hindus, as they smashed religious icons, ripped golden bangles off womens arms and flashed pistols. It wasnt the first time that the Hindu temple on the outskirts of Pakistans largest city was attacked, and residents here fear it will not be the last.

People dont consider us as equal citizens. They beat us whenever they want, said Mol Chand, one of the teenage boys gathered at the temple. We have no place to worship now.

It was the second time the Sri Krishna Ram temple has been attacked, and this time the mob didnt even bother to disguise their faces. The small temple, surrounded by a stone wall, is a tiny religious outpost in a dusty, hardscrabble neighbourhood so far on the outskirts of the city that a sign on the main road wishes people leaving Karachi a good journey.

Local Muslim residents blamed people from a nearby ethnic Pashtun village for the attack, which took place in late September on the Day of Love for the Prophet, a national holiday declared by the government in response to an anti-Islam film made in the US. No one was seriously injured in the attack.

It was the latest in a rising tide of violence and discrimination against Hindus in this 95 per cent Muslim country, where religious extremism is growing. Pakistans Hindu community says it faces forced conversions of Hindu girls to Islam, a lack of legal recognition for their marriages, discrimination in services and physical abuse when they venture into the streets.

The story of the Hindu population in Pakistan is one of long decline. During partition in 1947, the violent separation of Pakistan and India into separate countries, hundreds of thousands of Hindus opted to migrate to India where Hinduism is the dominant religion. Those that remained and their descendants now make up a tiny fraction of Pakistans estimated 190 million citizens, and are mostly concentrated in Sindh province in the southern part of the country.

Signs of their former stature abound in Karachi, the capital of Sindh. At the 150-year-old Swami Narayan Temple along one of the citys main roads, thousands of Hindus gather during the year to celebrate major religious holidays. Hindus at the 200-year-old Laxmi Narain Temple scatter the ashes of their cremated loved ones in the waters of an inlet from the Arabian Ocean.

But there are also signs of how far the community has fallen. Residents in a city hungry for land have begun to build over Hindu cemeteries, the communitys leaders say. Hindus helped build Karachis port decades ago, but none work there now.

Estimates of the size of the Hindu population in Pakistan are all over the map  from 2.5 million or 10 million in Sindh province alone to seven million across the country  a reflection of the fact that the country hasnt had a census since 1998.

It isnt just Hindus who are facing problems. Other minorities like Christians, the mystical Muslim branch of Sufis and the Ahmedi community have found themselves under attack in Pakistan, where the rise of religious fundamentalists has sometimes unleashed a violent opposition against those who dont follow their strict religious tenets.

The discrimination has prompted some Hindus to leave for India, activists warn, though the extent is not known. Around 3,000 Hindus left this year, part of a migration that began four years ago, sparked by discrimination and a general rise in crime in Sindh, said DM Maharaj, who heads an organisation to help Hindus called Pakistan Hindu Sabha.

He said he recently talked to a group of Hindus preparing to move to India from rural Sindh, complaining that they cant eat in Muslim restaurants or that Muslim officials turned them down for farming loans. Even during recent floods, they said Muslims did not want them staying in the same refugee camps.

Other Hindu figures such as provincial assembly member Pitamber Sewami deny theres a migration at all, in a reflection of how sensitive the issue is. Earlier this year, there were a string of reports in Pakistani media about Hindus leaving the country, sparking a flurry of promises by Pakistani officials to investigate.

In India, a Home office official said the Indian government noticed an upward trend of people coming from Pakistan but called reports of Pakistanis fleeing to India exaggerated. He said he does not have exact figures on how many Pakistani Hindus have stayed in India after entering the country on tourist visas. The official spoke on condition of anonymity due to the sensitivity of the topic.

Theres more of a consensus of the seriousness of the problem of forced conversion of Hindus.

Zohra Yusuf, the president of the Human Rights Commission of Pakistan says the pattern goes like this: A Hindu girl goes missing and then resurfaces days or weeks later married to a Muslim boy. During court hearings to determine whether the conversion was voluntary, students from nearby Islamic schools called madrassahs often flood the room, trying to intimidate the judges by chanting demands that the conversion be confirmed.

Maharaj says hes tried to intervene in roughly 100 cases of forced conversions but has only succeeded in returning a girl safely back to her family once. If a girl decides to renounce Islam and return to Hinduism, she could be signing a death warrant for herself and her family even if her conversion was forced.

The Hindu community has also been hurt by a lack of unity within its ranks. Hindu society within Pakistan and elsewhere has historically been divided by caste, a system of social stratification in which the lower castes are often seen as inferior. Members of the lower castes in Pakistan say it wasnt until two girls from a high-caste family were forcibly converted this year that high-caste Hindus took the issue seriously, although its been happening for years.

We always fight our war ourselves, said Bholoo Devjee, a Hindu activist from Karachi, speaking about the lower castes.

In recent months the government has begun to take the concerns of the Hindu community more seriously. In Sindh province, legislators proposed a law to prevent forced conversions in part by implementing a waiting period before a marriage between a Hindu and a Muslim can go forward, and theres discussion about proposing such a law on the national level as well.

In the case of the Sri Krishna Ram temple, law enforcement authorities opened a blasphemy case against the people who rampaged through the building. But residents here are skeptical that these developments signify any long-term improvement in their plight. Weeks after the incident no arrests have been made, and the Hindus complain that no high-ranking Hindu officials have come to visit them or help them get compensation.

Sunda Maharaj, the spiritual leader at the temple, which was first attacked in January 2011, said he and the other residents do not want to move to India. We are Pakistani, he said.

But he would like more help from the government, specifically a checkpoint to stop people from getting close to the temple and money for the Hindus to buy weapons.

Next time anyone comes we can kill them or die defending our temple, he said.

Pakistani Hindus feel under attack | DAWN.COM


----------



## Spring Onion

Death Rattle said:


> In recent months the government has begun to take the concerns of the Hindu community more seriously. In Sindh province, legislators proposed a law to prevent forced conversions in part by implementing a waiting period before a marriage between a Hindu and a Muslim can go forward, and there&#8217;s discussion about proposing such a law on the national level as well.
> 
> In the case of the Sri Krishna Ram temple, law enforcement authorities opened a blasphemy case against the people who rampaged through the building. But residents here are skeptical that these developments signify any long-term improvement in their plight. Weeks after the incident no arrests have been made, and the Hindus complain that no high-ranking Hindu officials have come to visit them or help them get compensation.
> 
> Sunda Maharaj, the spiritual leader at the temple, which was first attacked in January 2011, said he and the other residents do not want to move to India. &#8220;We are Pakistani,&#8221; he said.
> 
> But he would like more help from the government, specifically a checkpoint to stop people from getting close to the temple and money for the Hindus to buy weapons.
> 
> &#8220;Next time anyone comes we can kill them or die defending our temple,&#8221; he said.
> 
> Pakistani Hindus feel under attack | DAWN.COM



The Govt of Pakistan needs to take practical steps for protecting our Hindu Pakistani citizens.
The society needs to come forward and support our countrymen.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## INDIC

Andromache said:


> The Govt of Pakistan needs to take practical steps for protecting our Hindu Pakistani citizens.
> The society needs to come forward and support our countrymen.



How will you succeed do such task when Hindu bashing is an integral part of Pakistan from media movies textbooks everywhere.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MilSpec

^^more power to you and like minded people


----------



## Spring Onion

Gigawatt said:


> How will you succeed do such task when Hindu bashing is an integral part of Pakistan from media movies textbooks everywhere.



Muslim bashing is integral part of India and Indians from media movies and so on.

anyway dont consider our countering of Indians' anti-Pakistan rants on this forum as "Hindu bashing"

Indian bashing is not Hindu bashing.

*anyway on topic. My stand is in support of our Hindu Pakistanis and i dont see any reason why this stupid attack should not be condemned.

The Hindu organizations in Pakistan should become more active to force the government for protection of their rights. The Muslims should join hands to protect them and media should take up the issues more vigorously. I am available to highlight their issues. *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## INDIC

Andromache said:


> Muslim bashing is integral part of India and Indians from media movies and so on.
> 
> anyway dont consider our countering of Indians' anti-Pakistan rants on this forum as "Hindu bashing"
> 
> Indian bashing is not Hindu bashing.
> 
> *anyway on topic. My stand is in support of our Hindu Pakistanis and i dont see any reason why this stupid attack should not be condemned.
> 
> The Hindu organizations in Pakistan should become more active to force the government for protection of their rights.*



I was watching some Pakistanis movie, dialogue was like "Hindus are dogs" as spoken by the Hero of the movie. So much tolerant Pakistan and their censor board.


----------



## Spring Onion

Gigawatt said:


> I was watching some Pakistanis movie, dialogue was like "Hindus are dogs" as spoken by the Hero of the movie. So much tolerant Pakistan and their censor board.



Do you know that you Indian Hindus are harming cause of Pakistani Hindus by coming up with such rants as in your post? So if you have any love for Pakistani Hindus then come up with some constructive ideas. As far as your rant hope you must have watched Indian movies where Muslims are portrayed the same rather worst.

and im sure you wont like me to post so-called tolerence of India towards its minorities.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vsdoc

Andromache said:


> Do you know that you Indian Hindus are harming cause of Pakistani Hindus by coming up with such rants as in your post? So if you have any love for Pakistani Hindus then come up with some constructive ideas.



Good.

Now multiply that a million-fold, and you will realize how Indian Muslims see what you guys have done and are doing to them in our country.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## INDIC

Andromache said:


> Do you know that you Indian Hindus are harming cause of Pakistani Hindus by coming up with such rants as in your post? So if you have any love for Pakistani Hindus then come up with some constructive ideas. As far as your rant hope you must have watched Indian movies where Muslims are portrayed the same rather worst.
> 
> and im sure you wont like me to post so-called tolerence of India towards its minorities.



Constructive talk is if they will come to India, I will embrace them as my brother, because secular values are never gonna to penetrate in Pakistan. Further Muslims stereotype is not present in Indian media because that doesn't define our national identity.


----------



## MilSpec

Andromache said:


> Do you know that you Indian Hindus are harming cause of Pakistani Hindus by coming up with such rants as in your post? So if you have any love for Pakistani Hindus then come up with some constructive ideas. As far as your rant hope you must have watched Indian movies where Muslims are portrayed the same rather worst.
> 
> and im sure you wont like me to post so-called tolerence of India towards its minorities.


Would you hold the same "constructive" rhetoric when it comes to indian muslims and comments of pakistani members??


----------



## Spring Onion

vsdoc said:


> Good.
> 
> Now multiply that a million-fold, and you will realize how Indian Muslims see what you guys have done and are doing to them in our country.



We dint do anything to them. They have done it to themselves. If they failed to forge unity and use their vote bank properly , its not fault of Pakistan. We cant come to India to help them.



sandy_3126 said:


> Would you hold the same "constructive" rhetoric when it comes to indian muslims and comments of pakistani members??



I can not reply on behalf of other members but for myself and i would say yes why not.


----------



## INDIC

Andross said:


> Equal rights in Pakistan  is that a joke? these people should just move to India



On Aljazeera, a saw a Pakistani Hindu migrating to India, he was selling vegetables on streets of Jaipur but still he looked so happy after moving to India.


----------



## vsdoc

Andromache said:


> We dint do anything to them. They have done it to themselves. If they failed to forge unity and use their vote bank properly , its not fault of Pakistan. We cant come to India to help them.



The creation of Pakistan was the single worst thing that could have happened for Indian Muslims. (not to mention the rest of the country as well, but we are on our Muslims here - as against your Hindus)

The continuation of Pakistan and its actions against India being the second worst.


----------



## Spring Onion

Andross said:


> Equal rights in Pakistan  is that a joke? these people should just move to India




So if they move to India what will be their status there? a low cast Hindu or an upper cast Hindu?

You failed to protect rights of own Hindus just because they are low cast how can you even talk about equality in the first place.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sashan

vsdoc said:


> The *creation of Pakistan was the single worst thing that could have happened for Indian Muslims*. (not to mention the rest of the country as well, but we are on our Muslims here - as against your Hindus)
> 
> The continuation of Pakistan and its actions against India being the second worst.




But that does not mean that Indian muslims did not ask for creation of Pakistan unlike the Pakistani hindus.


----------



## vsdoc

Sashan said:


> But that does not mean that Indian muslims did not ask for creation of Pakistan unlike the Pakistani hindus.



Regardless bro, they are here and have been with us for 65 years.

After the elections, Obama does not work only for those who voted for him.


----------



## Spring Onion

vsdoc said:


> The creation of Pakistan was the single worst thing that could have happened for Indian Muslims. (not to mention the rest of the country as well, but we are on our Muslims here - as against your Hindus)



You should blame your Indian Hindu extremists for creating cirucmstances for creation of Pakistan.

On the other hand the worst thing for Indian Muslims came from majority Indian Hindus who despite decision of Indian Muslims to side with India, consider these Muslims as traitors and treat them worst.



> The continuation of Pakistan and its actions against India being the second worst.



and the Indians subject their own Muslim community to hate for these actions?

its weakness of your mentality not our fault. For us Indian Muslims are Indian citizens and we will prefer our own Hindu Pakistanis over Indian Muslims when it comes to nationality though we will also condemn any injustice to Indian Muslims.


----------



## INDIC

Sashan said:


> But that does not mean that Indian muslims did not ask for creation of Pakistan unlike the Pakistani hindus.



Greatest opposition for the creation of Pakistan came from Deobandis. But it is our fault that we left them in an Islamic state and we should still allow them to migrate to India instead of these ungrateful illegal Bangladeshis.


----------



## Sashan

vsdoc said:


> Regardless bro, they are here and have been with us for 65 years.
> 
> After the elections, Obama does not work only for those who voted for him.




Mate - I am not saying that Indian muslims rights should not be cared for. I am pointing out the historical fact. That is my intention. Muslims voted in majority nos for Muslim League in 1946 elections who stood on the plank of partition on religious lines. Muslim League which lost drastically in 1937 won in 1946 in muslim majority regions. Muslim League gained credibility as the sole representative of muslins after that and the partition had to happen. On the other hand, hindus in Pakistan stayed back not because they wanted it.


----------



## KillTech

Andross said:


> Protests erupt as Hindus are served beef in flood camps - Times Of India
> 
> 
> They love their Pakistani hindus so much they give them beef during the floods



In flood camps what matters is food which is available, stupid to expect Chicken Kebabs there.. 

They can instead ask for other things available instead of protesting..


----------



## Spring Onion

Andross said:


> Protests erupt as Hindus are served beef in flood camps - Times Of India
> 
> 
> They love their Pakistani hindus so much they give them beef during the floods



opssss you are getting eggs on your face 



"Following the protest, officials of the minority affairs ministry of Sindh province rushed to the camp and intervened to resolve the issue.

*"It was a misunderstanding. The food was for the residents of the camp but the authorities were not aware of their faith. However, we have made arrangements and they will now be given rations so they can cook their own food," said Dara Kazi, personal assistant to provincial minority affairs minister Mohan Mal Kohistani*. PTI

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vsdoc

Andromache said:


> You should blame your Indian Hindu extremists for creating cirucmstances for creation of Pakistan.



BS.

Partition was power politics.

We see it everyday in India still.

Can't come to power in state, agitate for a new state.

The rest of you got suckered into it.



> On the other hand the worst thing for Indian Muslims came from majority Indian Hindus who despite decision of Indian Muslims to side with India, consider these Muslims as traitors and treat them worst.



We all bear the baggage of your creation. That is the inescapable truth.

And the irony is that you got what you wanted, and are still fighting.



> and the Indians subject their own Muslim community to hate for these actions?



No one subjects anyone to hate. We live together and fight a lot less than you do.

The fact is that our Muslims have grown in number.

Your Hindus have nearly vanished.



> its weakness of your mentality not our fault. For us Indian Muslims are Indian citizens and we will prefer our own Hindu Pakistanis over Indian Muslims when it comes to nationality though we will also condemn any injustice to Indian Muslims.



Sounds good when you say it.

Sadly, the rest of your country never went along.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KillTech

Andross said:


> Let me feed you pig next time



I will either die with my faith or eat what is available, because I am in a *Flood Camp*


----------



## Sashan

Gigawatt said:


> Greatest opposition for the creation of Pakistan came from Deobandis. But it is our fault that we left them in an Islamic state and we should still allow them to migrate to India instead of these ungrateful illegal Bangladeshis.



My post #24 - Deobandis does not represent muslims but the simple fact - muslims asked for partition. hindus did not. So hell with the TNT theory - hindus should be welcomed by India even now.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## INDIC

Sashan said:


> My post #24 - Deobandis does not represent muslims but the simple fact - muslims asked for partition. hindus did not. So hell with the TNT theory - hindus should be welcomed by India even now.



Few years ago I listened to an interview of Pakistani Hindu saying, "Being Hindu in Pakistan means being considered as an enemy of Pakistan." Pakistan is not going to change we should change our attitude, help them settle in India.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MilSpec

Andromache said:


> I can not reply on behalf of other members but for myself and i would say yes why not.



Interesting jana ji, may be this might be helpful to reaffirm your real rhetoric



> "Sorry law and order maintenance is the job of law enforcement agencies and its not done through putting curbs on Media.
> The Indian govt need to stop radical Hindu groups from creating law and order and BTW HOW does the Mahrashtra Govt Know that what will be the VERDICT which will create law and order and by whom ??
> If the verdict is in favour of radical Hindu groups then trust me Indian Muslims do not have any power to launch any violent protest.





Andromache said:


> They stayed back to prove themselves Indians but unfortuantly the you the Indian Hindus still do not accept these Muslims as Indians.
> 
> And this is the most unfortunate thing these Indian Muslims are facing even after 62 years.


----------



## walwal

Andromache said:


> *Muslim bashing is integral part of India and Indians from media movies and so on.*
> 
> [/B]



You seem to have very little knowledge of Indian movies. Movies have consistently taken neutral and all inclusive stand. Talking about media, there are few cheap yellow journalism channels; but they are few and dont stand any repute.


----------



## Awesome

The issue is of law n order. Clearly no one in Pakistan is safe - and all do feel under-attack.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sashan

Andromache said:


> You should blame your Indian Hindu extremists for creating cirucmstances for creation of Pakistan.
> 
> On the other hand the worst thing for Indian Muslims came from majority Indian Hindus who despite *decision of Indian Muslims to side with India*, consider these Muslims as traitors and treat them worst.
> 
> 
> 
> and the Indians subject their own Muslim community to hate for these actions?
> 
> its weakness of your mentality not our fault. For us Indian Muslims are Indian citizens and we will prefer our own Hindu Pakistanis over Indian Muslims when it comes to nationality though we will also condemn any injustice to Indian Muslims.



Correcting you on this point - Indian muslims did not ask for siding with India. But despite that, muslims were allowed to practice their own civil laws and their laws were not touched though Hindu laws were revised many times to reflect the modern times. In fact, the hindus and other religious people and even some moderate muslims like Arif Mohammed Khan were cheated in that the population was deprived of a true secular country. 

On top of it, the muslim percentages have grown from 10.5% of the total population to 13.5% of the total Indian population since Independence. In Pakistan(I am talking about West Pakistan alone to give a proper comparison) - in 1951, the hindu population was 3% and today it is 1.7%.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Spring Onion

sandy_3126 said:


> Interesting , may be this might be helpful to reaffirm your real rhetoric



rhetoric? it isnt. realities. curbing Media is not the solution neither can hush up issues



Sashan said:


> Correcting you on this point - Indian muslims did not ask for siding with India. But despite that, muslims were allowed to practice their own civil laws and their laws were not touched though Hindu laws were revised many times to reflect the modern times. In fact, the hindus and other religious people and even some moderate muslims like Arif Mohammed Khan were cheated in that the population was deprived of a true secular country.
> 
> On top of it, the muslim percentages have grown from 10.5% of the total population to 13.5% of the total Indian population since Independence. In Pakistan(I am talking about West Pakistan alone to give a proper comparison) - in 1951, the hindu population was 3% and today it is 1.7%.



Muslim family laws can not be replaced by yours simple fact. as far as revision of Hindus laws well can you post some?


as far as your population ratio statments are concerned i remember some Pakistani members in the past have debunk it.


----------



## vsdoc

Biggest strawman peddled by young Pakistanis today.

Oh if partition had not happened, we would have seen the biggest civil war in history.

That was in 1947.

When one million undivided Indians anyways died.

Not civil war enough?

Fast forward to 2012.

What is Pakistan going through now?

What happened in Karachi today?

What happened in Peshawar a few days ago?

Utho. Jaago.

Thoda ghoomo duniya.

Dekho log kya kehte hain.


----------



## indian_jigar

They should move to India. In return, we should send the terrorists or Mullah types (Zakir Naik) that want Sharia in India to Pakistan. Win-Win for all! Pakistan gets some pure practicing Muslims, and India gets people who will hopefully work for the development of the country. Not a bad plan if I say so myself, too bad no politician in India will ever utter it for being scared of losing its votebank...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sashan

Andromache said:


> rhetoric? it isnt. realities. curbing Media is not the solution neither can hush up issues
> 
> 
> 
> *Muslim family laws can not be replaced by yours simple fact*. as far as revision of Hindus laws well can you post some?
> 
> 
> as far as your population ratio statments are concerned i remember some Pakistani members in the past have debunk it.




Hindu laws - changed in 1954 - equal rights in many aspects for women and maintenance to hindu women in case of divorce.Polygamy banned.
1961 - Dowry banned in hindu religion.

Muslim laws - untouched in 1954 as Nehru felt it was too early to change it. 1961 - Maher - muslim version of dowry spared as Nehru still was thinking it was too early to touch muslim laws.


As for your statement that muslim family laws cant be replaced - my argument is simple - it can be if falsely interpreted over period of centuries.


Moreover, India has the right to have modern laws in that equal rights are provided to women across all religions including maintenance as it only benefits the country as the participation of educated women in a nation building can contribute to an increase of 27% gdp.

As for the hindu population, I am going by the census of Pakistan 1951 and now though the link does not seem to work but reinforced by a University of Conventory professor Ian Talbot.


----------



## vsdoc

I actually believe that as a generation we have the opportunity of righting a wrong done on all sides.

A second Partition.

Done right this time.

People protected by the armies and paramilitary.

Immovable property disposed legally by the state.

And then close the friggin border for all time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## indian_jigar

Andromache said:


> rhetoric? it isnt. realities. curbing Media is not the solution neither can hush up issues
> 
> *Muslim family laws can not be replaced by yours simple fact.* as far as revision of Hindus laws well can you post some?
> 
> 
> as far as your population ratio statments are concerned i remember some Pakistani members in the past have debunk it.



They are very backward laws though. Like marrying multiple upto 4 women. Or the Talak laws where you say talak three times to divorce. 

Even Indian Muslim Girls are fighting against these laws, but the Congress Govt does not want to lose its Mullah hardcore Islamics votebank, so they wont consider it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cyphercide

Asim Aquil said:


> The issue is of law n order. Clearly no one in Pakistan is safe - and all do feel under-attack.



Lame cop out. Are Muslim institutions being systematically targeted by Hindus? Or are Muslim women being forcibly converted into Hinduism? Are Muslims being discriminated, in flood camps of all places, by Hindus on the basis of their religion?

Then why should there be any solace for Hindus behind a ''Clearly no one in Pakistan is safe and all do feel under attack'' statement? Are Hindus to feel gleeful over the fact other communities in Pakistan are being butchered(for unrelated reasons) as well?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Avatar

Average Indian Poster: Pakistanis must do something about the Hindu minority. They are treated like 2nd class citizens and in India Muslims can live as freely as anyone else. The minorities also enjoy special rights and reservations in India.

Average Pakistani Poster: Muslims are murdered in India in broad daylight, Gujrat, Samjhota, etc etc. We dont care if these things happened 10-20 years ago in a country 5-10 times more populous and bigger than ours. All we know is it happened. 

Average Indian Poster: But but but, that doesn't justify anything. Your society needs to change its views and be more tolerant towards what's left of the minority. 

Average Pakistani Poster: Muslims are murdered in India in broad daylight, Gujrat, Samjhota, etc etc. We dont care if these things happened 10-20 years ago in a country 5-10 times more populous and bigger than ours. All we know is it happened. Nobody is safe in Pakistan (and minorities are as good as non existent so why waste resources & time.)

(repeat x infinity)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Awesome

Andross said:


> I don't see them attacking Mosque in Pakistan unless of course it belongs to Ahmadiyas etc so the issue is that minorities who are a small % can't fight back so remain soft targets



At least somebody is attacking mosques. Shia mosques are bombed by LeJ - Sunni mosques are attacked by Taliban.

Not the same thing but Taliban mosque is bombed by America.


----------



## Spring Onion

Avatar said:


> Average Indian Poster: Pakistanis must do something about the Hindu minority. They are treated like 2nd class citizens and in India Muslims can live as freely as anyone else. The minorities also enjoy special rights and reservations in India.
> 
> Average Pakistani Poster: Muslims are murdered in India in broad daylight, Gujrat, Samjhota, etc etc. We dont care if these things happened 10-20 years ago in a country 5-10 times more populous and bigger than ours. All we know is it happened.
> 
> Average Indian Poster: But but but, that doesn't justify anything. Your society needs to change its views and be more tolerant towards what's left of the minority.
> 
> Average Pakistani Poster: Muslims are murdered in India in broad daylight, Gujrat, Samjhota, etc etc. We dont care if these things happened 10-20 years ago in a country 5-10 times more populous and bigger than ours. All we know is it happened. Nobody is safe in Pakistan (and minorities are as good as non existent so why waste resources & time.)
> 
> (repeat x infinity)



bhensss and the moral of the story : an average Indian will never open its eyes towards bharat mata's issues .


----------



## Contrarian

vsdoc said:


> I actually believe that as a generation we have the opportunity of righting a wrong done on all sides.
> 
> A second Partition.
> 
> Done right this time.
> 
> People protected by the armies and paramilitary.
> 
> Immovable property disposed legally by the state.
> 
> And then close the friggin border for all time.


Who goes out with what territory ?


----------



## Awesome

vsdoc said:


> Biggest strawman peddled by young Pakistanis today.
> 
> Oh if partition had not happened, we would have seen the biggest civil war in history.
> 
> That was in 1947.
> 
> When one million undivided Indians anyways died.
> 
> Not civil war enough?
> 
> Fast forward to 2012.
> 
> What is Pakistan going through now?
> 
> What happened in Karachi today?
> 
> What happened in Peshawar a few days ago?
> 
> Utho. Jaago.
> 
> Thoda ghoomo duniya.
> 
> Dekho log kya kehte hain.



Thats like saying if "If we hadn't stepped out of caves Hurricane Sandy would not have hurt us. We became a separate country and now the issues that come with countryhood still have to be dealt with, like the issue of pre-Independence was dealt with.

This sort of reasoning is a strawman and duniya daari sirf Indians ne nahi dekhi humne bhi dekhi hai.


----------



## Contrarian

Andromache said:


> bhensss and the moral of the story : an average Indian will never open its eyes towards bharat mata's issues .



Moral of the story is that we know our shortcomings and constantly try to rectify them. That is why you see persecution of rioters in Gujarat. That is why it's been 10 years since major religious violence broke out.

But in Pakistan Muslims consider it their right to treat others as inhuman. Murderers are feted with flowers. Your state supports one religion over others..your establishment supports those who kill certain sects of Muslims.

And when you point all this out..they blame the rest of the world conspiring against Pakistan..
Zionists raw cia.

We are moving in the right direction. Your country is going in the wrong direction.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Contrarian

Asim Aquil said:


> Thats like saying if "If we hadn't stepped out of caves Hurricane Sandy would not have hurt us. We became a separate country and now the issues that come with countryhood still have to be dealt with, like the issue of pre-Independence was dealt with.
> 
> This sort of reasoning is a strawman and duniya daari sirf Indians ne nahi dekhi humne bhi dekhi hai.



Asim was it an issue that comes with countryhood that your army was radicalizing it's own society..or promoting religious wars.


----------



## Awesome

Contrarian said:


> Moral of the story is that we know our shortcomings and constantly try to rectify them. That is why you see persecution of rioters in Gujarat. That is why it's been 10 years since major religious violence broke out.
> 
> But in Pakistan Muslims consider it their right to treat others as inhuman. Murderers are feted with flowers. Your state supports one religion over others..your establishment supports those who kill certain sects of Muslims.
> 
> And when you point all this out..they blame the rest of the world conspiring against Pakistan..
> Zionists raw cia.
> 
> We are moving in the right direction. Your country is going in the wrong direction.



Actually if you are just cheating your way out doesn't mean India has it any better - its people are just more successful at the subjugation of minorities than we are - or it means we are actively trying not to be a tyrant while you are content with your success at being one.

In Pakistan it is primarily MUSLIMS who are fighting for minority rights, in India the minorities are fighting it themselves.

In Pakistan Salman Taseer, a Muslim, got killed for speaking against Blasphemy law, in India 2000 Muslims got killed when Hindu pilgrims were killed.

Just a few days ago there was curfew due to Hindu-Muslim violence during Eid. So let's go easy with the self-pats-on-backs, shall we?

I admitted we have law n order issue, and all parties are getting screwed due to law n order issue primarily. That doesn't mean we are sitting here thinking how wonderful it is in India - we are still thankful for Pakistan inspite of it.


----------



## indian_jigar

Andromache said:


> bhensss and the moral of the story : an average Indian will never open its eyes towards bharat mata's issues .



Close. Moral of the story: Unlike Pakistan where minorities were completely cleansed, in India minorities are actually left.


----------



## Awesome

Contrarian said:


> Asim was it an issue that comes with countryhood that your army was radicalizing it's own society..or promoting religious wars.



Actually at no point the Army had a radicalization agenda.


----------



## vsdoc

Contrarian said:


> Who goes out with what territory ?



The time for territory is long gone.

Unless you are living in a mobile home.


----------



## Iggy

Andromache said:


> Muslim bashing is integral part of India and Indians from media movies and so on.
> 
> [/B]



And again criticizing Pakistan does not mean Muslim bashing!!


----------



## indian_jigar

Asim Aquil said:


> Actually if you are just cheating your way out doesn't mean India has it any better - its people are just more successful at the subjugation of minorities than we are - or it means we are actively trying not to be a tyrant while you are content with your success at being one.
> 
> *In Pakistan it is primarily MUSLIMS who are fighting for minority rights, in India the minorities are fighting it themselves.
> 
> In Pakistan Salman Taseer, a Muslim, got killed for speaking against Blasphemy law, in India 2000 Muslims got killed when Hindu pilgrims were killed.
> *
> Just a few days ago there was curfew due to Hindu-Muslim violence during Eid. So let's go easy with the self-pats-on-backs, shall we?
> 
> I admitted we have law n order issue, and all parties are getting screwed due to law n order issue primarily. That doesn't mean we are sitting here thinking how wonderful it is in India - we are still thankful for Pakistan inspite of it.



Thats because India already has equal constitutional rights. What minorities (read only backward Muslims of UP/Bihar) are asking is special reservations because they are not able to compete with the rest of the more educated Indian Hindus/Sikhs/Parsis/Christians/Atheists/Buddhists for jobs. A guy that graduates from a anghuti-chaap Bihari madrassa wants to be given preference in jobs ahead of IIT-ians and IIm graduates by introduing affirmative actions and reservation quotas. 

In Pakistan, you are fighting against laws that are inherently designed to keep minorities as 2nd class citizens, like Blasphemy laws and reaching high positions in Govt ONLY IF you are Muslim. Else convert. What is a Hindu politician to do in Pakistan if he wants to become Prime Minister in Pak? Convert to Islam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Contrarian

Asim Aquil said:


> Actually if you are just cheating your way out doesn't mean India has it any better - its people are just more successful at the subjugation of minorities than we are - or it means we are actively trying not to be a tyrant while you are content with your success at being one.
> 
> In Pakistan it is primarily MUSLIMS who are fighting for minority rights, in India the minorities are fighting it themselves.
> 
> In Pakistan Salman Taseer, a Muslim, got killed for speaking against Blasphemy law, in India 2000 Muslims got killed when Hindu pilgrims were killed.
> 
> Just a few days ago there was curfew due to Hindu-Muslim violence during Eid. So let's go easy with the self-pats-on-backs, shall we?
> 
> I admitted we have law n order issue, and all parties are getting screwed due to law n order issue primarily. That doesn't mean we are sitting here thinking how wonderful it is in India - we are still thankful for Pakistan inspite of it.


Says who that in India minorities alone are fighting for rights? Or is it that you don't know or don't want to know better.

It is the Hindus who are and have been persistently fighting for prosecution of Gujarat violence. And no Hindu got shot for asking justice and equality for Muslims in India. Incase you didn't see..no one who got prosecuted by court for killing Muslims has been hailed as a Hindu hero. 
The Indian army is not promoting violence against Muslims in India. They remain confined to border roles.
No you don't see Sunnis killing shias or ahmedis in India.

No Muslim is killed for speaking out against RSS. He maybe harassed..not killed. 

Our society..as bad as it is with religious violence breaking out..is far less violent than Pakistani

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## karan.1970

Asim Aquil said:


> Actually if you are just cheating your way out doesn't mean India has it any better - its people are just more successful at the subjugation of minorities than we are - or it means we are actively trying not to be a tyrant while you are content with your success at being one.



Do you see minorities in India getting killed every day in targeted killings like you see in Pakistan (and I mean sect minorities withing Islam)? Do you hear about forced conversions from minority religion to Hinduism in the news on a regular basis. ? c'mon.. you are not the one to cherry pick...



Asim Aquil said:


> In Pakistan it is primarily MUSLIMS who are fighting for minority rights, in India the minorities are fighting it themselves.


Doesn't that tell you that the minorities in Pakistan do not even have the right or the might to fight for themselves and have to depend on their people from the oppressor religion to help them




Asim Aquil said:


> In Pakistan Salman Taseer, a Muslim, got killed for speaking against Blasphemy law, in India 2000 Muslims got killed when Hindu pilgrims were killed.



And how many shias/Ahmadis/Christians have been killed in sectarian violence in last few years in Pakistan ? And werent the killers of Salman Taseer (who probably was an exception that proves the rule) garlanded in the Pakistani courts..



Asim Aquil said:


> Just a few days ago there was curfew due to Hindu-Muslim violence during Eid. So let's go easy with the self-pats-on-backs, shall we?





Asim Aquil said:


> I admitted we have law n order issue, and all parties are getting screwed due to law n order issue primarily. That doesn't mean we are sitting here *thinking how wonderful it is in India - we are still thankful for Pakistan inspite of it.*



Dont think anyone claimed other wise...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Contrarian

Asim Aquil said:


> Actually at no point the Army had a radicalization agenda.



No..President General Zia just did it out of happenstance.


----------



## Backbencher

They should leave Pakistan similarly as many other Pakistani Hindus have left .


----------



## Awesome

Contrarian said:


> No..President General Zia just did it out of happenstance.



He never had an agenda to radicalize the population. All he was doing was building up a defence against Russian aggression.


----------



## ChennaiDude

Andromache said:


> The Govt of Pakistan needs to take practical steps for protecting our Hindu Pakistani citizens.
> The society needs to come forward and support our countrymen.



I like what you stated....Looking at a problem and complaining does not solve the problem....looking for a solution will surely do.

No wonder you are a PDF Veteran...Good one.



Gigawatt said:


> I was watching some Pakistanis movie, dialogue was like "Hindus are dogs" as spoken by the Hero of the movie. So much tolerant Pakistan and their censor board.



We do the same as well(Bollywood)...does that make us bad people?....here I support what Andromache has stated...this is an internal issue of Pak.


----------



## Sashan

ChennaiDude said:


> I like what you stated....Looking at a problem and complaining does not solve the problem....looking for a solution will surely do.
> 
> No wonder you are a PDF Veteran...Good one.
> 
> 
> 
> *We do the same as well(Bollywood)...*does that make us bad people?....here I support what Andromache has stated...this is an internal issue of Pak.





Sorry mate - you are stretching the limit. Say a wrong word similar to that(it does not matter about which religion) and the censor board will not allow it nor any religious organizations. 

As for whether it is internal issue, I agree but if any Pakistani hindus seek refugee status in India, they should be welcome as they did not demand partition.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pak-marine

*Local Muslim residents blamed people from a nearby ethnic Pashtun village for the attack*

Shameful and disgusting incident but not surprised after reading above.


----------



## Avatar

Andromache said:


> bhensss and the moral of the story : an average Indian will never open its eyes towards bharat mata's issues .



Moral of the story is that both sides have fixed point of view, even though one of them has to be wrong. 
I dont care who is wrong or who is right, because truth remains truth whether we deny it or accept it. 
We as Indians do our best as we move forward and there are a number of Muslim Indians on this forum to verify it. 
The only issue we have is corruption whereas your main concern seems to be explosions.


----------



## Devil Soul

*Hindus across Pakistan celebrate Diwali*
By Web DeskPublished: November 13, 2012





The Hindu community across Pakistan is celebrating their religious festival, Diwali today (Tuesday) with enthusiasm, Express News reported.
Members of the Hindu community lit up oil lamps outside temples, their homes and shops after which pooja ceremonies were held at the temples.
Diwali celebrations were held at Daharki and Raherki Sahib in interior Sindh, where special worships will be held.
The Hindus celebrate Diwali, also known as the &#8220;festival of lights&#8221; and perform traditional activities and is celebrated for five days.
In Multan, many Hindus are also celebrating Diwali.
The triumph of good over evil, colorful rangolis and firecrackers are the highlights of the Hindu festival.
Hindus across Pakistan celebrate Diwali &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## umair86pk

fd24 said:


> a girl is raped and you think its funny? Grow up and be more respectful



where it is said it was rape


----------



## umair86pk

love affair case and its a an internal matter indian should shut the **** up


----------



## INDIC

Pak govt finally admits Hindu families` migration to India


Lahore: *The Pakistan government has finally acknowledged reports that dozens of Hindu families have migrated to India, saying that members of the minority community left Pakistan for a better future. *

Adviser to Prime Minister on Minorities Affairs Dr Paul Bhatti said there was no legal restriction on any minority member to avail such opportunity, reports the Daily Times. Bhatti is a member of the ruling Pakistan People's Party (PPP), as well as the chairman of All Pakistan Minorities Alliance (APMA). 



Approximately 4.2 million Hindus, 3.9 million Christians, 16,000 Sikhs and thousands of other minorities' members, including Ahmedis, are living in Pakistan. According to a newspaper report published in August 2012, *around 7,000 to 10,000 Pakistani Hindus left the country in the last two years because of feudalism, class system, religious discrimination, forced conversion, forced marriages and poor law and order situation in their areas.*

Taking notice of the reports, President Asif Ali Zardari constituted a parliamentary committee comprising Senator Maula Bux Chandio, MNA Lal Chand and Senator Hari Ram Kishori Lal to investigate the issues of Hindus, but the committee observed in its findings and report to the president that there was no mass migration of Hindus from the country. 

However, Bhatti accepted the fact that around 50 Pakistani Hindu families have left for India for a better future, but said that the families were not satisfied with the conditions in India. He did not say that the Hindu migration was being caused by any injustice with them in Pakistan, and clarified that there was no restriction on any member of the minority to move to the other country (India) if he sees a better future there. 

(ANI)


----------



## Devil Soul

Shiva Temple Chiti Gati: Hindus demand reclamation of historic temple
By Muhammad Sadaqat
Published: March 18, 2013
MANSEHRA: Hindus in Hazara have demanded the government to reclaim the land of the oldest Hindu temple in Pakistan, the Shiva Temple Chiti Gati in Mansehra.
The Evacuee Trust Board sold part of the land, measuring five kanals (1 kanal is approximately 500 square metres), to a local landlord about 25 years ago in violation of revenue laws. The Hindus approached the landlord who then allowed them to use the temple. A civil law suit, however, remains pending with the Abbottabad bench of the Peshawar High Court (PHC) since then, said Shiva Temple Society Pakistan President Sham Lal.
&#8220;The temple is the largest in the country and pilgrims from across the sub-continent would visit the place of worship and pay homage,&#8221; he added.

The temple in Chiti Gati is the oldest in the country and dates back thousands of years, but the exact date of when it was made cannot be verified, said Deputy Attorney General Mohammad Khursheed Khan, who is known for his work on inter-faith harmony.
Though the Hindu community is thankful to the landlord, the insufficient space for the langarkhana (kitchen), Ashnaan (bathing place), lodging and lavatories has been a permanent problem for years, Lal added.
Hundreds of devotees from across the country still visit the temple but the existing 13 marlas (20 marla=1 kanal ) of land causes congestion and the lack of facilities mar the religious festivities.
Muslims in Manshera have been very supportive of us and extend every help in accommodating those from outside their community, Lal said. But we still need to have basic facilities, he added, demanding the government and the judiciary to help them.

The festival of Shivratri was celebrated at the temple from March 9 to 11. Shivratri is a day of giving thanks to the lord for protecting the world from destruction. More than 800 families flocked to the temple in Manshera from Punjab, Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa, Sindh and the Hazara division.
Women who come to perform the traditional Shivalinga worship, hope for favours from the deity while devotees bathe at sunrise&#8212;the purificatory rite, which is an important part of all Hindu festivals.
Worshippers then wear clean sheets of cloth after the holy bath and carry pots of water to the temple to bathe the Shivalinga. They offer prayers to the sun, Vishnu and Shiva.
During festivities, the temple reverberates with the sound of bells and chants of &#8220;Shankerji ki Jai&#8221; (Hail Shiva)&#8221; Worshippers then pour water or sometimes even milk over the Shivalinga.
Local authorities had heightened security around the temple during the festivities.
Published in The Express Tribune, March 18th, 2013.


----------



## haviZsultan

I just heard that another Hindu woman has been kidnapped... any news about this. We must protect our minorities and do everything in our power to ensure that our people are protected. We all were once minorities in India and now since we are a majority we cannot afford to turn a blind eye to the attrocities and brutality that takes place against minorities. 

Jinnah exhorted us and demanded vociferously that we defend and protect our minorities. If we fail in this we will blacken the name of Pakistan. Long live Pakistani Hindus.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yogi

Today i read in Dainik Bhaskar that 480 Pakistani Hindus who came to India to visit Kumbh Mela r not ready to go back due to the atrocities conducted in Pakistan against them....

They r currently living in a single house but don't wanna go back bcoz of the discrimination conducted against them in Pakistan.

GOI is trying to extend their visa as its about to expire...

I m not able to find a English source for this news but a guy has written a blog based on the news article. 

So, anybody who wants to know more can either get a Dainik Bhaskar of today or read the following blog:

480 Hindu Pakistani families should be given resident status in India.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

it's always been interesting how "hindu india" has been so adament since 2008-drama period about Jamat ud Dawa and Hafiz Saeed types when Pakistani Hindus in "Muslim Pakistan" are probably among his fiercest supporters

ironic



haviZsultan said:


> I just heard that another Hindu woman has been kidnapped... any news about this. We must protect our minorities and do everything in our power to ensure that our people are protected. We all were once minorities in India and now since we are a majority we cannot afford to turn a blind eye to the attrocities and brutality that takes place against minorities.
> 
> Jinnah exhorted us and demanded vociferously that we defend and protect our minorities. If we fail in this we will blacken the name of Pakistan. Long live Pakistani Hindus.



suffice to say we've deviated from the path and its up to us to correct it;

shame on us if we become the oppressor who was once oppressed by those we share little in common with --whether they were the britishers or the communities comprising today's india


----------



## Yogi

Continuous running of Minorities from Pakistan clearly shows their Pathetic state in their own country...


----------



## Kompromat

Yogi said:


> Continuous running of Minorities from Pakistan clearly shows their Pathetic state in their own country...



So the hindu refugees get resident papers while bangladeshi muslim refugees get the boot?? Good to know


----------



## jbond197

Aeronaut said:


> So the hindu refugees get resident papers while bangladeshi muslim refugees get the boot?? Good to know



Only the illegals gets the boot. Any one coming over legally are dealt according to the laws of land. Please for your god sake stop using the victimization card all the time!!


----------



## Yogi

Aeronaut said:


> So the hindu refugees get resident papers while bangladeshi muslim refugees get the boot?? Good to know



Pakistani Hindus didn't came illegally in India nor they r trying to hide their identity unlike Bangladeshis...

Ur lack of concern n poor attempts to divert the topic clearly shows that there is no place for minorities in the Land of the Pure...


----------



## Kompromat

Yogi said:


> Pakistani Hindus didn't came illegally in India nor they r trying to hide their identity unlike Bangladeshis...
> 
> *Ur lack of concern n poor attempts to divert the topic clearly shows that there is no place for minorities in the Land of the Pure*...



The question is, what do you plan to do about it?


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Yogi said:


> Continuous running of Minorities from Pakistan clearly shows their Pathetic state in their own country...



but couldnt you say the same about dalits or christians who've fled india? 

or what about the millions strong labor workforce in the GCC


as the indian themselves often say:

Ulta chor kotwal ko daantay


----------



## bangbros

New Delhi: Rising extremism in Pakistan is forcing Hindu families to flee the country and seek refuge in India. Their visas have expired, but the refugees are too scared to return. The Ministry of External Affairs has given them an extension of one month, but the question is whether that is enough.

It's a visa deadline that 20-year-old Jamuna says could turn into a death sentence for her. "I will die in India but will not return to Pakistan," Jamuna said.

Jamuna is an exception here who has been at a shelter since November 2011 when her tourist visa expired. Currently, there are more than 450 Pakistani citizens living in the building whose visas expired just on Monday. 
Gone a miss in their own country they are yet to be heard by the Indian government. Caretaker Nahar Singh said, "I have written to the President's office, MEA and UN, but no one has responded yet."

The Hindus constituted 22 per cent of the Pakistani population in 1951. Today, their share is down to less than 2 per cent with a majority of Hindu families living in the Sindh region.

Pakistan is home to world's fifth largest Hindu population in the world but their fast shrinking numbers as these people take refuge in India is a reflection of the challenges they face as a minority in that country. 
Pakistani Hindus seek refuge in India, refuse to return

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

That's an interesting article! 

India should welcome them warmly ,after all they're Hindus.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## danger007

and the people cry and have crocodile tears against Indian minority... look how the 22% declined to 2%...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Beerbal

Is it new article or old one

@Topic: No comment, comment can turn me pink

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ManuZ

I dont understand why indian government is taking time to solve this issue....
Either accept them or return them...
Personally i want them to be integrated to the Indian society....
India does not have any refugee policy....I think its the biggest problem....
These people mainly hindus from Pakistan and Budhists from tibet who flee to India are stuck without any recognition...
Only handful get full recognised and awarded Indian citizenship...
Its high time rules have to be changed....


----------



## Kazhugu

india should welcome them and provide them citizenship as soon as possible so that they can restart their lives anew......they have nowhere else except india to go.....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ayush

the champ of minority rights ask us to care for our minorities. ...
in india the minorities are growing and feel safe...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## EagleEyes

Many have families there and its much better to live in a dominant Hindu country. Give them passports.



Ayush said:


> the champ of minority rights ask us to care for our minorities. ...
> in india the minorities are growing and feel safe...



Its about the same. Indians will say its worst in Pak, and Pakistanis will say its worst in India.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Roybot

danger007 said:


> and the people cry and have crocodile tears against Indian minority... look how the 22% declined to 2%...



Pakistan is an Islamic country not secular.


----------



## Ayush

WebMaster said:


> Many have families there and its much better to live in a dominant Hindu country. Give them passports.
> 
> 
> 
> Its about the same. Indians will say its worst in Pak, and Pakistanis will say its worst in India.



so, u really think that minorities in pak are safer???


----------



## Puchtoon

Roybot said:


> Pakistan is an *Islamic* country not secular.



Islamist



Ayush said:


> so, u really think that minorities in pak are safer???



partition led to hate and insecurities between communities and so minorities suffer everywhere .


----------



## EagleEyes

Ayush said:


> so, u really think that minorities in pak are safer???



Yeah, there are isolated incidents here and there but yes they are safer.

I have many Indian Muslim friends i truly believe Pakistan Hindus can do freely whatever they want more than what Indian Muslims can do in India. They have to do everything hidden

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Puchtoon

They should try the tedi ungli .... make documents with the help of bribe.

I've seen bangladeshi's making pan cards with 1k RS easily.


----------



## Roybot

WebMaster said:


> Yeah, there are isolated incidents here and there but yes they are safer.
> 
> I have many Indian Muslim friends i truly believe Pakistan Hindus can do freely *whatever they want more than what Indian Muslims can do in India. They have to do everything hidden*



lol like wat? Other than the issue of consumption of beef in some states, I can't think of any other thing which Indian Muslims have to hide from others.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Puchtoon

WebMaster said:


> Yeah, there are isolated incidents here and there but yes they are safer.
> 
> I have many Indian Muslim friends i truly believe Pakistan Hindus can do freely whatever they want more than what Indian Muslims can do in India. They have to do everything hidden

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EagleEyes

Roybot said:


> lol like wat? Other than the issue of consumption of beef in some states, I can't think of any other thing which Indian Muslims have to hide from others.



That. Plus a huge concern, for example getting jobs mainly because of religion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Puchtoon

Roybot said:


> lol like wat? Other than the issue of consumption of beef in some states, I can't think of any other thing which Indian Muslims have to hide from others.



LOL india muslims are given reservation ,100% tax free religious education ,appeasements in various states ,personal law(if if they are stupid),Pilgrimages on kafir money . which minority in the world has that?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EagleEyes

Puchtoon said:


> LOL india muslims are given reservation ,100% tax free religious education ,appeasements in various states ,personal law(if if they are stupid),Pilgrimages on kafir money . which minority in the world has that?



100% Tax Free religious education? Like Madrassa education for free?

Pilgrimages on Kafir Money? That is interesting. Link?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

take them all we don't need them here. hundreds rape cases come out every year but if 1 rape or one murder happen to them its become mess for pakistan in news all over the world . stay happy and safe in your bhagwan land hindus of pakistan good bye forever

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Roybot

WebMaster said:


> That. Plus a huge concern, for example getting jobs mainly because of religion.



Well of course in private sector there can be a bit of bias, but thats not just related to Muslims or India, the bias is no more a Muslim would face in say America.

But when it comes to public sector, Indians Muslims and other minorities are getting a lot of benefits, from scholarships to reservations. 

If you have merit, you ll get a job. One of my schoolmates, a Muslim guy, fluent in Mandarin, joined Indian Foreign Services last year, he ll be an Ambassador to some country in a few years from now.

Yes there is occasional Hindu Muslim violence in India, we are not perfect, but its no where as bad as Pakistanis think it is. Visit India someday and see for yourself.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## EagleEyes

Roybot said:


> Well of course in private sector there can be a bit of bias, but thats not just related to Muslims or India, the bias is no more a Muslim would face in say America.
> 
> But when it comes to public sector, Indians Muslims and other minorities are getting a lot of benefits, from scholarships to reservations.
> 
> If you have merit, you ll get a job. One of my schoolmates, a Muslim guy, fluent in Mandarin, joined Indian Foreign Services last year, he ll be an Ambassador to some country in a few years from now.
> 
> Yes there is occasional Hindu Muslim violence in India, we are not perfect, but its no where as bad as Pakistanis think it is. Visit India someday and see for yourself.



I don't think it is too bad. Those who i know live there, love it there.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ayush

WebMaster said:


> Yeah, there are isolated incidents here and there but yes they are safer.
> 
> I have many Indian Muslim friends i truly believe Pakistan Hindus can do freely whatever they want more than what Indian Muslims can do in India. They have to do everything hidden



and what exactly is that..except for beef consumption in some states..

tell me if a hindu had spit venom against muslims in pak, what would have happened to him...
owaisi and geelani are still alive. 'alive'...


----------



## janon

WebMaster said:


> 100% Tax Free religious education? Like Madrassa education for free?
> 
> Pilgrimages on Kafir Money? That is interesting. Link?



Haj subsidy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The government of India has been using taxpayers money to subsidize haj pilgrims since 1973.

In 2009, the GoI spent 150 million dollars in subsidizing Haj pilgrims. Between 2005-2010, India spent more than half a billion dollars to subsidize haj pilgrims.

Since the great majority of taxpayers are hindus, and they receive zero benefit from such a subsidy, this amounts to penalizing hindus to pay muslims for an Islamic practice.

The haj subsidy is only one of many other freebies that the GoI has given to muslims.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## STEELMAN

Roybot said:


> Well of course in private sector there can be a bit of bias, but thats not just related to Muslims or India, the bias is no more a Muslim would face in say America.
> 
> But when it comes to public sector, Indians Muslims and other minorities are getting a lot of benefits, from scholarships to reservations.
> 
> If you have merit, you ll get a job. One of my schoolmates, a Muslim guy, fluent in Mandarin, joined Indian Foreign Services last year, he ll be an Ambassador to some country in a few years from now.
> 
> Yes there is occasional Hindu Muslim violence in India, we are not perfect, but its no where as bad as Pakistanis think it is. Visit India someday and see for yourself.



Private sectors need result irrespective of your caste and creed if you have ability you will survive.
Earlier in govt sector there was discrimination but not hindu, muslim or sikh. Person who is in power likes to favour his community for ex Arjun singh when became CM of MP he recruited 100's of rajputs in police like wise mulayam singh was in power he recruited 1300 constable from yadav community same implies for muslims in power also but now a days every thing is computerized, Recruitment board is established in every state as well as centre even if a peon is recruited that has to publish in paper. Dont forget RTI any layman can get information of how many applications were received for a post in just Rs 5.


----------



## SURYA-1

Imran Khan said:


> take them all we don't need them here. hundreds rape cases come out every year but if 1 rape or one murder happen to them its become mess for pakistan in news all over the world . stay happy and safe in your bhagwan land hindus of pakistan good bye forever



Would you feel the same when we will force the muslims of India to leave India for the same reasons you stated above.


----------



## Spring Onion

WebMaster said:


> 100% Tax Free religious education? Like Madrassa education for free?
> 
> Pilgrimages on Kafir Money? That is interesting. Link?



 as if Hindus donate to madrassas. sure these will be Muslims paying for the education.

2. The airlines offering subsidies on traveling to KSA for pilgrimage is not anything to facilitate Muslims but to get more passangers . basically a competition between airlines.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ayush

Imran Khan said:


> take them all we don't need them here. hundreds rape cases come out every year but if 1 rape or one murder happen to them its become mess for pakistan in news all over the world . stay happy and safe in your bhagwan land hindus of pakistan good bye forever



bade nek khayalat hain aapke...



Spring Onion said:


> as if Hindus donate to madrassas. sure these will be Muslims paying for the education.
> 
> 2. The airlines offering subsidies on traveling to KSA for pilgrimage is not anything to facilitate Muslims but to get more passangers . basically a competition between airlines.



even if true, how does it matter. .they are Indians only...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

SURYA-1 said:


> Would you feel the same when we will force the muslims of India for the same reasons you stated above.



Force them we have no issue. The Indian Muslims choose to remain in India in wake of partition owing to the fear that they will lose property and wealth in India if they migrate but alas they are now in worst of conditions. so NO we dont want any of your Indian citizen here.

you can force them to any other country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Ayush said:


> bade nek khayalat hain aapke...



yes beta jee take them all please what they give to pakistan in 65 years ? only bad name blames and again and again propaganda . no more bla bla bla they should go now to land of honey and milk .yes we are killers rapist force them to convert they should run from pakistan as soon as possible .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## janon

Spring Onion said:


> as if Hindus donate to madrassas. sure these will be Muslims paying for the education.
> 
> 2. The airlines offering subsidies on traveling to KSA for pilgrimage is not anything to facilitate Muslims but to get more passangers . basically a competition between airlines.



Competition between airlines? BS. Don't make stuff up. Haj pilgrims can ONLY travel by air india if they want to avail compensation from the government. There is NO competition, it is a monopoly by air india. And guess who foots the bill for air india, which is completely owned by the GoI?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Spring Onion

Ayush said:


> even if true, how does it matter. .they are Indians only...



If it does not matter and if they are Indians then why Hindu majority Indians taunt these Indian Muslims with slogans like go to your Pakistan and why on earth your govt department/s send them power bills with area location as "Mini Pakistan"


dahhhhhh

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SURYA-1

Spring Onion said:


> as if Hindus donate to madrassas. sure these will be Muslims paying for the education.
> 
> 2. The airlines offering subsidies on traveling to KSA for pilgrimage is not anything to facilitate Muslims but to get more passangers . basically a competition between airlines.



Twisting the facts to suit your empty ego.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ayush

Imran Khan said:


> yes beta jee take them all please what they give to pakistan in 65 years ? only bad name blames and again and again propaganda . no more bla bla bla they should go now to land of honey and milk .yes we are killers rapist force them to convert they should run from pakistan as soon as possible .



what did.u give to them...
we gave our muslims many privileges and now they contribute to our economy and live as proud indians...
none of them even think about going to Pakistan (except for the Hyderabai kitten types) even though they are minority here...



Spring Onion said:


> If it does not matter and if they are Indians then why Hindu majority Indians taunt these Indian Muslims with slogans like go to your Pakistan and why on earth your govt department/s send them power bills with area location as "Mini Pakistan"
> 
> 
> dahhhhhh



I never said we are perfect did I??

but we are far better than our neighbours where minority percentage has been going down year by year and they line up at our border seeking refuge. ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SURYA-1

Spring Onion said:


> Force them we have no issue. The Indian Muslims choose to remain in India in wake of partition owing to the fear that they will lose property and wealth in India if they migrate but alas they are now in worst of conditions. so NO we dont want any of your Indian citizen here.
> 
> you can force them to any other country.



We won't force them to any country like you didn't forced hindoos to India, we plan to just make their life miserable enough so that they leave India, just the way you did with hindoos.


----------



## Imran Khan

Ayush said:


> what did.u give to them...
> we gave our muslims many privileges and now they contribute to our economy and live as proud indians...
> none of them even think about going to Pakistan (except for the Hyderabai kitten types) even though they are minority here...


what we got from gov they got same . what you think we should give them special treatment because they are hindus ? living in cities there kids go schools collages univ use same roads same infrastructure live in same conditions and have same everything . don't you know last 5 years every pakistani suffers from worse gov of our history ? what we got in last 5 years ? nothing .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ExtraOdinary

GOI should grant them Indian citizenship ASAP.


----------



## AirDefence

NO,They have to return to their own country i.e Pakistan . their is no need to give these hindus our indian citizenship . I have some questions to ask????
1. at the time of partition why they didn't choose india? ?
2.if they were muslims than do we accept them???
3.if they have so much of love with india than where were they in between these 65 years ??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ExtraOdinary

Imran Khan said:


> *what we got from gov they got same* . what you think we should give them special treatment because they are hindus ? living in cities there kids go schools collages univ use same roads same infrastructure live in same conditions and have same everything . don't you know last 5 years every pakistani suffers from worse gov of our history ? what we got in last 5 years ? nothing .



Can a hindu aspire to be a president/PM in your country. I believe your constitution allows only muslims to occupy such a position.


----------



## Imran Khan

ExtraOdinary said:


> Can a hindu aspire to be a president/PM in your country. I believe your constitution allows only muslims to occupy such a position.



no its not they are not allowed to be its islamic republic of pakistan since day one they should know it before they choice to live here . or they have to wait till we have change in constitution which is not impossible .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

Imran Khan said:


> what we got from gov they got same . what you think we should give them special treatment because they are hindus ? living in cities there kids go schools collages univ use same roads same infrastructure live in same conditions and have same everything . don't you know last 5 years every pakistani suffers from worse gov of our history ? what we got in last 5 years ? nothing .



What about hate infested Pakistani textbooks, even movies.


----------



## SURYA-1

ExtraOdinary said:


> GOI should grant them Indian citizenship ASAP.



No second thoughts on that but only after verifying that they are indeed hindoos.


----------



## Spring Onion

janon said:


> Competition between airlines? BS. Don't make stuff up. Haj pilgrims can ONLY travel by air india if they want to avail compensation from the government. There is NO competition, it is a monopoly by air india. And guess who foots the bill for air india, which is completely owned by the GoI?



That is a BLACKMAIL.

the private airlines would have court more Haj passangers.

its not facilitating Muslims but minting money from them by GOI. let them choose which airline they want to travel.

and oh above all the so-called subsidy is Rs200 per person.

basically its a subsidy to Air India and not to the Muslim community.

there was also this proposal of charging the well off Muslim pilgrims to foot the subsidy. was it implemented or not you can tell

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ayush

Imran Khan said:


> what we got from gov they got same . what you think we should give them special treatment because they are hindus ? living in cities there kids go schools collages univ use same roads same infrastructure live in same conditions and have same everything . don't you know last 5 years every pakistani suffers from worse gov of our history ? what we got in last 5 years ? nothing .



u are right. after all u are the Islamic Republic of Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ExtraOdinary

mrPERFECT said:


> NO,They have to return to their own country i.e Pakistan . their is no need to give these hindus our indian citizenship . I have some questions to ask????
> 1. at the time of partition why they didn't choose india? ?
> 2.if they were muslims than do we accept them???
> 3.if they have so much of love with india than where were they in between these 65 years ??



At the time of partition they thought they would be treated as equals. Seems they were wrong. I come from Dehradun where we have thousands of tibetan refugees who have been given citizenship by GOI, so why not these Pakistani hindus?


----------



## Spring Onion

ExtraOdinary said:


> Can a hindu aspire to be a president/PM in your country. I believe your constitution allows only muslims to occupy such a position.



No he cant as per constitution however i wont mind ammending it and getting a Puppet President like India has been.

Sik/Muslim/Hindu/ xyz president post is a cermonial one in India . doesnt matter.

i will not mind having one such

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## EyelessInGaza

WebMaster said:


> Yeah, there are isolated incidents here and there but yes they are safer.
> 
> I have many Indian Muslim friends i truly believe Pakistan Hindus can do freely whatever they want more than what Indian Muslims can do in India. They have to do everything hidden



Webmaster, I couldn't disagree more. We can have a meaningful debate, but let me give one example 

Do you know one of one Pakistani Hindu political leader who can make a speech against the majority community like the one Owaisi made in Hyderabad? If he did would he live the next 24 hours?






On a more general note, sure Muslims in India could be a lot better off than they are. No one denies that fact. Some sections of Hindu society are biased against Muslims.

But I would disagree that they have to do everything 'hidden'. One thing I would agree with you is on cow slaughter- that is an emotive issue. But most other things, I fail to see what they have to hide, or are hiding.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan

Gigawatt said:


> What about hate infested Pakistani textbooks, even movies.



well show me book and then i will told you abut and yes abut movies you are an indian ? do you ever watched bollywood ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EyelessInGaza

Spring Onion said:


> No he cant as per constitution however i wont mind ammending it and getting a Puppet President like India has been.
> 
> Sik/Muslim/Hindu/ xyz president post is a cermonial one in India . doesnt matter.
> 
> *i will not mind having one such*



Jana ji, what you won't mind and what is reality are two different issues. You may be more tolerant, far more open to new ideas and welcoming of diversity. But we're not talking about you or me. We are talking about governments and institutionalized political, economic and social realities.

For the purpose of a discussion, this discussion, I at least would focus on the latter.


----------



## Imran Khan

trophy11 said:


> Equal number of Indian Muslims should be sent to Pakistan. We have taken in all Pakistani Sikhs and Hindus from Partition time (who migrated to India), but we still have these Muslims living in our own country. How is this fair, where Pak is allowed to systematically kill off its minority but we have to fairly treat ours?
> 
> If Muslims leave India, there will also be no jhad and crime problems that Muslims are regularly involved in India



lolz its pakistan not lalaland equal numbers of indians we will never even let them cross border they are your citizens and its not exchange game .you want to send criminal jihadis to pakistan as your criminal dump


----------



## INDIC

Spring Onion said:


> No he cant as per constitution however i wont mind ammending it and getting a Puppet President like India has been.
> 
> Sik/Muslim/Hindu/ xyz president post is a cermonial one in India . doesnt matter.
> 
> i will not mind having one such



Leave President, can a Hindu/Christian become even the interior minister or Foreign minister or army chief in Pakistan.


----------



## kam22

Yzd Khalifa said:


> That's an interesting article!
> 
> *India should welcome them warmly ,after all they're Hindus*.



Wrong...............India shld arm them to there teeths to fight for their rights....

Would pakistan accept Kashmiris without kashmir.........No...... then humne kya sarafat ka theka le laka hai

time to give them a taste of there own medicine

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EyelessInGaza

trophy11 said:


> Equal number .......



I'm not quoting you in full because of the trash you've written- well done on trolling and destroying a good discussion.


----------



## AirDefence

ExtraOdinary said:


> At the time of partition they thought they would be treated as equals. Seems they were wrong. I come from Dehradun where we have thousands of tibetan refugees who have been given citizenship by GOI, so why not these Pakistani hindus?



WHAT IF MUSLIMS FROM PAKISTAN CAME TO INDIA AND CRY FOR CITIZENSHIP, I know they are not being assaulted in their own country but its just a general question, ????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

trophy11 said:


> Then throw them in the Indian ocean, it will be your burden...



its your duty to throw them not ours you know who much its cost to throw in sea these days ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

mrPERFECT said:


> WHAT IF MUSLIMS FROM PAKISTAN CAME TO INDIA AND CRY FOR CITIZENSHIP, I know they are not being assaulted in their own country but its just a general question, ????



take them kill them throw them or give them not our problem those whom refuse to be paksitani no more our problem .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sashan

EyelessInGaza said:


> I'm not quoting you in full because of the trash you've written- well done on trolling and destroying a good discussion.



I think he has created an Id just for this thread.


----------



## INDIC

Imran Khan said:


> well show me book and then i will told you abut and yes abut movies you are an indian ? do you ever watched bollywood ?



I talked about Lollywood, watch the movie "Border" of your Superstar Shan where movie refers Hindus as dogs number of times. Its on youtube.


----------



## Imran Khan

trophy11 said:


> At least we dont kill them all off like you guys did. From 22% to 2% , not even Nazis have been so ssytematic with the killing of Jews



thats why i said take them all we will finish them soon they are your brothers


----------



## Ayush

trophy11 said:


> Then throw them in the Indian ocean, it will be your burden...



and having you on pdf shouldn't be our burden...


----------



## Imran Khan

Gigawatt said:


> I talked about Lollywood, watch the movie "Border" of your Superstar Shan where movie refers Hindus as dogs number of times. Its on youtube.


yes same as border of india where sunny deol said dogs to pak army  its just tit for tat .


----------



## INDIC

mrPERFECT said:


> WHAT IF MUSLIMS FROM PAKISTAN CAME TO INDIA AND CRY FOR CITIZENSHIP, I know they are not being assaulted in their own country but its just a general question, ????



they are fleeing to Australia or seeking asylum in developed countries, not India.


----------



## Imran Khan

trophy11 said:


> You are such a shameless human being... are all Pakistanis shameless supporting genocide like you and webmaster?



so you make another ID after banned from that Puchtoon ID ? @WebMaster ap bhi na


----------



## INDIC

Imran Khan said:


> yes same as border of india where sunny deol said dogs to *pak army  *its just tit for tat .



So, you will abuse Hindus in your movies.


----------



## Imran Khan

Gigawatt said:


> they are fleeing to Australia or seeking asylum in developed countries, not India.



haan jhan maza bhi hai life ka yaar  i myself thinking to migrate Australia now 



Gigawatt said:


> So, you will abuse Hindus in your movies.



well its upon movie maker he did it in reply to indians . in fact bollywood start it with massive any muslims anti pakistan dirty propaganda movies .


----------



## Spring Onion

mrPERFECT said:


> NO,They have to return to their own country i.e Pakistan . their is no need to give these hindus our indian citizenship . I have some questions to ask????
> 1. at the time of partition why they didn't choose india? ?
> 2.if they were muslims than do we accept them???
> 3.if they have so much of love with india than where were they in between these 65 years ??



between 65 years there was no such scale of terrorism here.


and more interesting fact they or everyone should ask from which Part of Pakistan mostly these asylum seeking Hindus are runing away?


check it out and you will find the reasons which are more to do with feudalism than religion.

I know more of our Pakistani Hindus in KPK do not wish to go to India

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ExtraOdinary

Spring Onion said:


> between 65 years there was no such scale of terrorism here.
> 
> 
> and more interesting fact they or everyone should ask from *which Part of Pakistan* mostly these asylum seeking Hindus are runing away?
> 
> 
> check it out and you will find the reasons which are more to do with feudalism than religion.
> 
> I know more of our Pakistani Hindus in KPK do not wish to go to India



They are Sindhis right?


----------



## Spring Onion

Gigawatt said:


> I talked about Lollywood, watch the movie "Border" of your Superstar Shan where movie refers Hindus as dogs number of times. Its on youtube.



bwahahahaha it was aimed at Indian ones not local ones.

and whats the big deal in Indian movies your own Indian Muslims are shown theifs and gangsters dahhhhh

as if you dont have a better role for them


----------



## Ayush

Imran Khan said:


> haan jhan maza bhi hai life ka yaar  i myself thinking to migrate Australia now
> 
> 
> 
> well its upon movie maker he did it in reply to indians . in fact bollywood start it with massive any muslims anti pakistan dirty propaganda movies .



we don't make anti Muslim movies, but anti pak yes there are a few...


----------



## Kazhugu

Ayush said:


> u are right. after all u are the Islamic Republic of Pakistan.



yeah..this time they will say they are the islamic republic of pakistan..hindus can get lost...but on other places..."oh great man jinnah..he wanted to give equal rights to all irrespective of religion blah blah blah...."

this is the truth....pakistan is an islamic country.....and islamic by definition means hell for minorities...not the fairy land that jinnah wanted to establish.....


anyway unlike those hypocrite, selfish pakistani "mussalmans" who abandoned their hindustani muslim brothers after forming a country in their name....we indians/hindus should not abandon our hindus in pakistan/bangaldesh/sri lanka......we should welcome the pakistani hindus with open arms and provide them citizenship so that they can escape the hellhole......


----------



## AirDefence

Gigawatt said:


> they are fleeing to Australia or seeking asylum in developed countries, not India.



ok, I know that , but what if they came do you do the same thing??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

These reports are released from time to time from diff news sources.... i don't say that all is good in PAK, we do have problems just like any other country...


----------



## Imran Khan

Ayush said:


> we don't make anti Muslim movies, but anti pak yes there are a few...



 ohh really ? even in movies like ab tak 56 you guys show muslims are traitors  the movie was abut police and the guy aftab who was assistant of inspector you guys show him as cheater so even in police they are bad apples 

it was one example in fact thousands of such things happen but you guys didn't notice it as you don't care.


----------



## INDIC

Spring Onion said:


> bwahahahaha it was aimed at Indian ones not local ones.
> 
> and whats the big deal in Indian movies your own Indian Muslims are shown theifs and gangsters dahhhhh
> 
> as if you dont have a better role for them



You are comparing badmouthing a religion in a Lollywood movie with bollywood movie roles which can be anyone Muslim or Hindu. You are saying as if Bollywood don't show Hindus as criminal.


----------



## Ayush

Spring Onion said:


> bwahahahaha it was aimed at Indian ones not local ones.
> 
> and whats the big deal in Indian movies your own Indian Muslims are shown theifs and gangsters dahhhhh
> 
> as if you dont have a better role for them



even hindus are shown in those types of role....


----------



## Spring Onion

ExtraOdinary said:


> They are Sindhis right?



Most of them.

and province called Sindh has worst conditions for even Muslim Pakistanis at the hands of feudal Pakistanis so Hindu Pakistanis are not an exception.

For me the bottomline is that These Pakistani Hindus have the right to go to India and leave Pakistan for better life.

My personal opinion is that life for them in India wont be different since India has own share of downtrodden Hindus and their living conditions are no better.

These Pakistani Hindus might see some good moments in Refugees camps in India but thats all since they are no more than prisoners of camps. they wont be allowed to travel freely, they wont get jobs , they cant live on Govt ration for too long.

the end result will be low paid jobs, same old life. it also depends in which Cast they fall low cast of high cast for further social treatment



trophy11 said:


> Muslims of Pakistan have always done terrorism on Hindus. Thats why they went down from 22% to 2%, because they were all forcefully converted or killed. So dont talk your imaginary trash, because facts point to something else.
> 
> We aint stupid here, just know that one day we will pay the Muslims back for every drop of Hindu blood you jhadis have taken...
> 
> Hindus in India today are filled with spineless cowards, but there is a re-awakening, and when we rise we will make sure to take revenge for what has been done to our Pakistani Hindu brothers...



Since you are BANNED troll who register just for this thread so let me reply you in one line

*
IF Hindus dont have breeding ability thats NOT our problem.*
Period

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

Gigawatt said:


> You are comparing badmouthing a religion in a Lollywood movie with bollywood movie roles which can be anyone Muslim or Hindu. You are saying as if Bollywood don't show Hindus as criminal.



giga don't BS with ok you start this movie sh1t not we . we just reply you go to page4 and see you did it first and now laughing ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RazPaK

Bye Hindus.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## doppelganger

hindu muslim hindu muslim hindu muslim hindu muslim hindu muslim hindu muslim

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ayush

Imran Khan said:


> ohh really ? even in movies like ab tak 56 you guys show muslims are traitors  the movie was abut police and the guy aftab who was assistant of inspector you guys show him as cheater so even in police they are bad apples
> 
> it was one example in fact thousands of such things happen but you guys didn't notice it as you don't care.



ya we don't care because we don't view everything from religious point of view unlike you guys...


----------



## Imran Khan

trophy11 said:


> Dont worry, we will send equal or more number of Muslims in return.



apky abbu ka mulk hai ye ? you your family your city your country as a whole can't do it kid  or else rangers will kick you on borders .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## doppelganger

kabhi to kuch aur discuss ker lo bhaiyon.

ek hi khoon hai.

jitna bahaya hai, ab tak to pata chal jana chahiye tha.


----------



## RazPaK

trophy11 said:


> Dont worry, we will send equal or more number of Muslims in return.



We don't want them.


But Bye.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ayush

Imran Khan said:


> ohh really ? even in movies like ab tak 56 you guys show muslims are traitors  the movie was abut police and the guy aftab who was assistant of inspector you guys show him as cheater so even in police they are bad apples
> 
> it was one example in fact thousands of such things happen but you guys didn't notice it as you don't care.



ya we don't care because we don't view everything from religious point of view unlike you guys...

and sir have u seen shootout in lokhandwala.who was the traitor there???

really surprised by the heights you go to denounce our minorities and their condition in india...


----------



## Imran Khan

Ayush said:


> ya we don't care because we don't view everything from religious point of view unlike you guys...



 i am atheist bachy but i am not blind  last ban on me was for blasphemy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

trophy11 said:


> Pakistan Army is only good for getting kicked, as we have seen in history. Not capable of kicking anyone
> 
> 
> 
> We didnt want these refugees either, but you didnt give us a choice now did you? Same thing can go both ways



Nope. You can have both.


Bye-Bye.


----------



## Imran Khan

trophy11 said:


> Pakistan Army is only good for getting kicked, as we have seen in history. Not capable of kicking anyone
> 
> 
> 
> We didnt want these refugees either, but you didnt give us a choice now did you? Same thing can go both ways



you can say whatever but in fact indians muslims can't cross border of pakistan its red line tell me how you will send them by air sea or land ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ExtraOdinary

*Kafirs there, Pakistanis here*

Though having crossed over to India to escape persecution, the woes of Hindu families from Pakistan&#8217;s Sindh province, now settled in Rajasthan, are yet to be over

Random epiphanies can often lead people out of their homelands and across borders, where they are doomed to spend their lives in gloomy tent house settlements.

For Chetan Bheel, a burly, middle-aged man from Pakistan&#8217;s Sindh province, that epiphany came during his last visit to Jodhpur, when he went to visit a well-to-do relative. The man was sitting in his courtyard and beside him was his pet dog sitting on a chair, says Chetan. &#8220;On seeing me, he did not shoo his dog off the chair but instead asked his servant to bring another chair for me to sit on.&#8221;

That was when he realised that &#8220;pet dogs are treated better in India than Hindus are in Sindh&#8221;.

So last year, Chetan, along with his family and another 166 people, decided to leave Sindh and move to India, &#8220;the land of our ancestors&#8221;, for a life of dignity. The 171 Hindus that arrived in Jodhpur last September comprised the single largest group to have crossed over since the fencing of the Indo-Pak border.

&#8220;But now my people curse me for leading them here. &#8216;We left our homes and came here on your advice, now it rains and we are left facing this bitter winter out in the open&#8217;, they say,&#8221; rues Chetan, adding, &#8220;There they used to call us all kafirs, and here we are ostracised for being Pakistanis.&#8221;

There are five major and several other smaller settlements of Pakistani Hindu immigrants in Jodhpur and about 7,000 Hindus continue to live as asylum seekers all across the State.

While spending harsh desert winters under the open sky and sleeping out the nights on wet ground make for extremely inhuman living conditions, for the 171 Pakistani Hindus, cramped in a small cluster of makeshift tents on the outskirts of Jodhpur, it is just another chapter in the story of their collective misery.

At this point, the one thing they are concerned about is to get the &#8220;refugee status&#8221; from the Government of India. &#8220;Both the Centre and the State government are absolutely indifferent to their plight. All they are demanding is to be declared refugees but the government is shying away because then it will have to provide them with basic facilities like food and shelter,&#8221; says Hindu Singh Sodha of the Seemant Lok Sangathan, which has been working with Hindu immigrants from Pakistan.

Unlike other refugees living in India, these people have not crossed over to the country illegally but have visas and passports, points out Mr. Sodha. He feels that the indifference might have stemmed from the fact that the asylum seekers are Bhil tribals with little or no representation in the government or the bureaucracy.

&#8220;Of late, members of castes like Jats and Malis have also started coming over. Perhaps that will make the government take notice,&#8221; he adds.

Four years ago, the Rajasthan government had constituted a high-level committee to address the lingering issue of the Pakistani aslyum seekers. However, Mr. Sodha, who is also on the committee, says the panel has not met even once.

Earlier, people used to cross over via Attari along the Wagah border but since 2006, the Thar Express, an international train service connecting Jodhpur to Karachi, has been the preferred mode of transport for those seeking entry into India.

&#8220;Going through the Punjab border used to be a tormenting endeavour. Punjabi soldiers on the Pakistan side used to abuse us and call us kafirs for travelling to India. But Sindhi officers do not care as long as they get their share of bribes and cuts from the ticket prices,&#8221; says Gowardhan, who came to Jodhpur five years ago.

Till a few years ago, people came to India on a visitor's visa but with visa restrictions getting tougher, the pilgrim visa has emerged as a surer way to book a berth aboard the Thar Express. Getting a pilgrim visa is easier, especially in view of the ongoing kumbh mela.

Getting tickets to board the Thar Express, however, is also a challenge. &#8220;The journey from Karachi to Bhagat ki Kothi station in Jodhpur costs a little over Rs. 400 but when authorities see groups of people desperate to cross over, they charge much more. We paid Rs. 700 each for 171 tickets,&#8221; says Chetan.

Once they are here, most of them stay in Jodhpur; but many also fan out to remote villages spread across districts of western Rajasthan.

&#8220;We originally belong to Jaisalmer but during the 1960s drought, our families crossed over to Sindh in search of labour and settled there. For us, it was easier to go to Sindh than to Gujarat because of the distance. Also the border used to be very porous then,&#8221; says Premchand, who crossed over 10 years ago.

&#8220;In the 70s, we were given identity cards under the Zufikar Ali Bhutto government. It was all good till the Babri masjid demolition in India, after which things took a turn for the worse and we realised we were in the danger of being persecuted,&#8221; he says.

Interviews with the asylum seekers suggest the Hindu minorities in Sindh have been living under the shadow of segregation and persecution on religious grounds. People said the harassment was manifested in Hindu children being discriminated against in government schools, Hindu residents not being allowed to buy property and bullied into leaving their establishments among others.

Kafirs there, Pakistanis here - The Hindu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ayush

Spring Onion said:


> *
> IF Hindus dont have breeding ability thats NOT our problem.*
> Period



wtf, I am compelled to reply in a similar manner but.....


----------



## KRAIT

@Ayush Buddy, @Imran Khan is hard core atheist. Panga mat lena.


----------



## INDIC

Imran Khan said:


> giga don't BS with ok you start this movie sh1t not we . we just reply you go to page4 and see you did it first and now laughing ?



We are talking about Pakistani Hindus and that includes anti-Hindu Pakistani movies also.


----------



## Ayush

Imran Khan said:


> you can say whatever but in fact indians muslims can't cross border of pakistan its red line tell me how you will send them by air sea or land ?



they don't want to sir....


----------



## Imran Khan

Kafirs there, Pakistanis here

kaffirs can live in pakistan but non pakistanis not. while they want to go then they are not pakistani anymore 

we kaffirs are happy as pakistani


----------



## janon

Spring Onion said:


> That is a BLACKMAIL.
> 
> the private airlines would have court more Haj passangers.
> 
> its not facilitating Muslims but minting money from them by GOI. let them choose which airline they want to travel.
> 
> and oh above all the so-called subsidy is Rs200 per person.
> 
> basically its a subsidy to Air India and not to the Muslim community.
> 
> there was also this proposal of charging the well off Muslim pilgrims to foot the subsidy. was it implemented or not you can tell



Are you frikking kidding me? The subsidy per person was 1200 dollars last year. The subsidy to amaranth pilgrims was 200 rupees, and the existence of the latter was argued as justification for the former.

It is a gravy train for air India, but that doesn't mean it is not a subsidy for the pilgrims. Their expenses are borne by the govt, and it would otherwise cost them 1200 dollars plus from their pocket. The expenses are paid for by taxing the predominantly hindu population, who receives none of it.


----------



## ExtraOdinary

Looks like their miseries wont end in India. But still citizenship shud be granted.


----------



## Imran Khan

trophy11 said:


> We will send them across the border by land, what your border forces do with them is upto you of course...


ohhhh so you may don't know what we did in past on borders  not film border but real border


----------



## RazPaK

Imran Khan said:


> Kafirs there, Pakistanis here
> 
> kaffirs can live in pakistan but non pakistanis not. while they want to go then they are not pakistani anymore
> 
> we kaffirs are happy as pakistani



Fitay mun. Tauba kar la.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ayush

KRAIT said:


> @Ayush Buddy, @Imran Khan is hard core atheist. Panga mat lena.



KRAIT one post on page 6 boils my blood...I feel like getting myself an infraction here...


----------



## RazPaK

Ayush said:


> KRAIT one post on page 6 boils my blood...I feel like getting myself an infraction here...



Do it and get lost.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Ayush said:


> they don't want to sir....



i know its imposible like this kid said i was just joking to flame him


----------



## janon

trophy11 said:


> Yeah India keeps discussing while all the Hindus get killed. Keep doing more discussions, for me lives of Hindus matters...



So why are you here on the forum? Why aren't you out there fighting, or whatever it is that you think others should be doing?


----------



## Ayush

janon said:


> Are you frikking kidding me? The subsidy per person was 1200 dollars last year. The subsidy to amaranth pilgrims was 200 rupees, and the existence of the latter was argued as justification for the former.
> 
> It is a gravy train for air India, but that doesn't mean it is not a subsidy for the pilgrims. Their expenses are borne by the govt, and it would otherwise cost them 1200 dollars plus from their pocket. The expenses are paid for by taxing the predominantly hindu population, who receives none of it.



she won't understand mate...remember after all you are talking to people who hail from pakistan the champ of minority rights. ..


----------



## Imran Khan

Ayush said:


> KRAIT one post on page 6 boils my blood...I feel like getting myself an infraction here...



tension na le bachy if wine is near drink half glass and ciggratte pee enjoy the internet and be happy blood boil hony se kuch milta to ajj main millionaire hota


----------



## Ayush

RazPaK said:


> Do it and get lost.



I am not RazPaK.


----------



## Imran Khan

doppelganger said:


> kabhi to kuch aur discuss ker lo bhaiyon.
> 
> ek hi khoon hai.
> 
> jitna bahaya hai, ab tak to pata chal jana chahiye tha.



nhi mera khoon sufaid hai pure white blood  because i am not muslim nor hindu


----------



## Spring Onion

Ayush said:


> wtf, I am compelled to reply in a similar manner but.....



 sure do reply.

dahhhhhh.

doesnt matter ayush when your Indian Hindus come up with BS sans any proof they are to be replied in the same.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

Bye Hindus! 


Maybe you guys can write a book when you get to India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ayush

Imran Khan said:


> tension na le bachy if wine is near drink half glass and ciggratte pee enjoy the internet and be happy blood boil hony se kuch milta to ajj main millionaire hota



wo to main karta hi hun sir jee..


----------



## Imran Khan

Ayush said:


> I am not RazPaK.



photo to larki wala laga rakha hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## doppelganger

Imran Khan said:


> nhi mera khoon sufaid hai pure white blood  because i am not muslim nor hindu



Sorry yaar. Mai tang ho gaya hun.

hindu muslim hindu muslim hindu muslim hindu muslim hindu muslim hindu muslim hindu muslim hindu muslim hindu muslim hindu muslim hindu muslim hindu muslim hindu muslim hindu muslim hindu muslim hindu muslim hindu muslim hindu muslim hindu muslim hindu muslim hindu muslim hindu muslim hindu muslim hindu muslim hindu muslim hindu muslim hindu muslim hindu muslim hindu muslim 

toton ki tarah


----------



## Imran Khan

KRAIT said:


> @Ayush Buddy, @Imran Khan is hard core atheist. Panga mat lena.



tu kiyoon bakwas ker raha hai hum bhai bhai hain ok

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ayush

Spring Onion said:


> sure do reply.
> 
> dahhhhhh.
> 
> doesnt matter ayush when your Indian Hindus come up with BS sans any proof they are to be replied in the same.



but I am not like you madam...I think I will let it go..I won't generalise. ...you win.


----------



## RazPaK

Hey guys,

Are the Hindus gone yet?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

Imran Khan said:


> nhi mera khoon sufaid hai pure white blood  because i am not muslim nor hindu



What happened to you and somebozo in Saudi Arabia.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan

doppelganger said:


> Sorry yaar. Mai tang ho gaya hun.
> 
> hindu muslim hindu muslim hindu muslim hindu muslim hindu muslim hindu muslim hindu muslim hindu muslim hindu muslim hindu muslim hindu muslim hindu muslim hindu muslim hindu muslim hindu muslim hindu muslim hindu muslim hindu muslim hindu muslim hindu muslim hindu muslim hindu muslim hindu muslim hindu muslim hindu muslim hindu muslim hindu muslim hindu muslim hindu muslim
> 
> toton ki tarah



anhi atheist agnostic atheist agnostic atheist agnostic atheist agnostic atheist agnostic atheist agnostic atheist agnostic atheist agnostic atheist agnostic atheist agnostic atheist agnostic atheist agnostic atheist agnostic atheist agnostic atheist agnostic atheist agnostic atheist agnostic atheist agnostic atheist agnostic atheist agnostic atheist agnostic atheist agnostic atheist agnostic atheist agnostic atheist agnostic atheist agnostic atheist agnostic atheist agnostic atheist agnostic atheist agnostic

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

Gigawatt said:


> What happened to you and somebozo in Saudi Arabia.



Somebozo got his head chopped off.

Imran hid in the desert.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan

Gigawatt said:


> What happened to you and somebozo in Saudi Arabia.



well i was out few days yaar what happen ? i got that gov crack down on illegal migrants

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ayush

Imran Khan said:


> photo to larki wala laga rakha hai



 sir nice sense of humour. ...


----------



## Imran Khan

RazPaK said:


> Somebozo got his head chopped off.
> 
> Imran hid in the desert.




no no he may be deported to western sahara  and i am underground near Baltic sea

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## janon

Gigawatt said:


> What happened to you and somebozo in Saudi Arabia.



Banned for insulting islam. IK returned soon, but bozo is still pink.


----------



## RazPaK

Imran Khan said:


> no no he may be deported to western sahara  and i am underground near Baltic sea



Don't talk to me kaafir.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KRAIT

Spring Onion said:


> Most of them.and province called Sindh has worst conditions for even Muslim Pakistanis at the hands of feudal Pakistanis so Hindu Pakistanis are not an exception.
> For me the bottomline is that These Pakistani Hindus have the right to go to India and leave Pakistan for better life.
> My personal opinion is that life for them in India wont be different since India has own share of downtrodden Hindus and their living conditions are no better.These Pakistani Hindus might see some good moments in Refugees camps in India but thats all since they are no more than prisoners of camps. they wont be allowed to travel freely, they wont get jobs , they cant live on Govt ration for too long.the end result will be low paid jobs, same old life. it also depends in which Cast they fall low cast of high cast for further social treatmentSince you are BANNED troll who register just for this thread so let me reply you in one line
> *IF Hindus dont have breeding ability thats NOT our problem.*
> Period


But they will be still alive. And BTW Hindus in India over 960 million. Muslims in over 57 nations, mere 2 billion including 180 million Indian Muslims. 
So lets not talk about breeding ability. They are rather converted or killed. We all know about it don't we.

See people will have problem in India, due to caste etc. but the thing is that their nationality will remain their problem.


----------



## Spring Onion

Ayush said:


> but I am not like you madam...I think I will let it go..I won't generalise. ...you win.



Indeed you cant be like me no doubt about it.

you can be either worst or better i am of my own kind the one and only.

Rest its good that you realised that generalisation is not good hence tell your countryment to refrain from doing so otherwise they are going to get replies that will keep boiling their blood. i believe in fair play


----------



## Imran Khan

RazPaK said:


> Don't talk to me kaafir.



bhai naraz ho gya ary hum to bakwaas ker rahy thy daru pee ker Bahrain se us raat yaar ap kiyoon serious ho gaay


----------



## KRAIT

Imran Khan said:


> tu kiyoon bakwas ker raha hai hum bhai bhai hain ok


Chal Chal. Lota hai tu. Kahin bhi Ludak Jaata hai. 

Main to masoom ko bacha raha tha. Aur yahan kya kar raha hai, BD section main jaa. 

Aaj bhi kalu_miah kehta, posters posters log out kar jao, Imran Khan online aa gaya hai. 
@arp2041


----------



## RazPaK

Imran Khan said:


> bhai naraz ho gya ary hum to bakwaas ker rahy thy daru pee ker Bahrain se us raat yaar ap kiyoon serious ho gaay



Main bhi mazak kar ra tha.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

KRAIT said:


> But they will be still alive. *And BTW Hindus in India over 960 million*. Muslims in over 57 nations, mere 2 billion including 180 million Indian Muslims.
> So lets not talk about breeding ability. They are rather converted or killed. We all know about it don't we.
> 
> *See people will have problem in India, due to caste etc. but the thing is that their nationality will remain their problem*.



1.  and the other day Indians were telling us Hindus in India are not breeding at the rate the Muslims are. they were having issue with Muslim population growth. damn the Indian Muslims should speed up and surpass the Indian Hindus that might also work in their favour. vote power.

2. See the bottomline is that those Pakistani Hindus who thought they might get some space in India owing to they being Hindus are at the square one.

:poor souls they should take a dip in gangs and come back


----------



## RazPaK

Ok so have the Hindus left for India yet. I'm tired of waiting to wave them good bye.


----------



## Matrixx

RazPaK said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Are the Hindus gone yet?



Yes they are gone....come back home now


----------



## janon

The new id troll got banned, so try to discuss on topic everybody.


----------



## Areesh

Good that they left. Indian govt should accept them. These guys are traitors and there loyalty is always questionable. They are a security risk. 

I hope they don't come back because Indian govt doesn't give them citizenship. Go jump in the sea if you don't get Indian citizenship fellas.


----------



## Ayush

Spring Onion said:


> Indeed you cant be like me no doubt about it.
> 
> you can be either worst or better i am of my own kind the one and only.
> 
> Rest its good that you realised that generalisation is not good hence tell your countryment to refrain from doing so otherwise they are going to get replies that will keep boiling their blood. i believe in fair play



uniqueness is good...
appreciate it. ..

and fair play?? by saying that???

we know which religion is the most generalised in the world. .I don't see much difference between you and the people who generalise a specific religion. ..


----------



## KRAIT

Spring Onion said:


> 1.  and the other day Indians were telling us Hindus in India are not breeding at the rate the Muslims are. they were having issue with Muslim population growth. damn the Indian Muslims should speed up and surpass the Indian Hindus that might also work in their favour. vote power. 2. See the bottomline is that those Pakistani Hindus who thought they might get some space in India owing to they being Hindus are at the square one.
> :poor souls they should take a dip in gangs and come back


Dear, kindly read little bit about Population Dynamics and Growth. Breeding rate doesn't decide population of a region alone. The carrying capacity, sustainability, death rate, and many factors are also important. I can give lecture if you want.

As for Pak Hindus, there is already a documentary or a news report on Pak Hindus in India. They are now like in No Man's land. Not accepted as Indians, can't go back to Pakistan because reason they migrated to India are still there.


----------



## janon

Here is another theory. Some of these could be ISI plants trying to establish themselves in India. Or some lashkar or mujahideen's latest method of infiltrating people, since all their other avenues have been sealed off. How is zat?


----------



## INDIC

Spring Onion said:


> 1.  and the other day Indians were telling us Hindus in India are not breeding at the rate the Muslims are. they were having issue with Muslim population growth. damn the Indian Muslims should speed up and surpass the Indian Hindus that might also work in their favour. vote power.
> 
> 2. See the bottomline is that those Pakistani Hindus who thought they might get some space in India owing to they being Hindus are at the square one.
> 
> :poor souls they should take a dip in gangs and come back



I am not surprised by your words since Pakistan has highest birthrate in all of South Asia making everyone tensed about the population explosion.


----------



## Imran Khan

janon said:


> Here is another theory. Some of these could be ISI plants trying to establish themselves in India. Or some lashkar or mujahideen's latest method of infiltrating people, since all their other avenues have been sealed off. How is zat?



isi already has hundreds in india no more jobs in ISI as we have too much to piad them already


----------



## Areesh

janon said:


> Here is another theory. Some of these could be ISI plants trying to establish themselves in India. Or some lashkar or mujahideen's latest method of infiltrating people, since all their other avenues have been sealed off. How is zat?



I any case you should keep them. Torture them to know the truth. But keep them.


----------



## INDIC

Areesh said:


> Good that they left. Indian govt should accept them. These guys are traitors and there loyalty is always questionable. They are a security risk.
> 
> I hope they don't come back because Indian govt doesn't give them citizenship. Go jump in the sea if you don't get Indian citizenship fellas.



They will get their citizenship don't worry, after all Hindus migrants in India have million time better experience compared to Muhajirs.


----------



## Ayush

Gigawatt said:


> They will get their citizenship don't worry, after all Hindus migrants in India have million time better experience compared to Muhajirs.



hindu migrant? ? really.i.have never met an indian hindu who.has been given a migrant title...


----------



## janon

Areesh said:


> I any case you should keep them. Torture them to know the truth. But keep them.



Nah, I don't want yet another Pakistani hero to be fed and clothed at Indian taxpayers' expense for years in jail. Kasab was enough.


----------



## Areesh

Gigawatt said:


> They will get their citizenship don't worry, *after all Hindus migrants in India have million time better experience compared to Muhajirs.*



The so called Muhajirs are everywhere. From an army chief to diplomats to businessman to Prime ministers to air chiefs to naval chiefs to cricketers to TV artists . While these guys are struggling to earn a two time roti for themselves and live in slums. 

Yes they are better than us.


----------



## INDIC

Ayush said:


> hindu migrant? ? really.i.have never met an indian hindu who.has been given a migrant title...



I meant the Hindus from Pakistan.


----------



## Areesh

janon said:


> Nah, I don't want yet another Pakistani hero to be fed and clothed at Indian taxpayers' expense for years in jail. Kasab was enough.



Nah. They are hindus. They are very much loyal to you guys.


----------



## Spring Onion

KRAIT said:


> Dear, kindly read little bit about Population Dynamics and Growth. Breeding rate doesn't decide population of a region alone. The carrying capacity, sustainability, death rate, and many factors are also important. I can give lecture if you want.



So it means the Muslims despite population growth are inclinded towards early deaths in India.





> As for Pak Hindus, there is already a documentary or a news report on Pak Hindus in India. They are now like in No Man's land. Not accepted as Indians, can't go back to Pakistan because reason they migrated to India are still there.



Before daydreaming about milk and honey rivers in land of India sans any of these, they should have done a through check and should not have closed the doors of their own country on them.

Indian media hyped and created more complications for them now accept them with open arms


----------



## INDIC

Areesh said:


> The so called Muhajirs are everywhere. From an army chief to diplomats to businessman to Prime ministers to air chiefs to naval chiefs to cricketers to TV artists . While these guys are struggling to earn a two time roti for themselves and live in slums.
> 
> Yes they are better than us.



Those Hindus are accepted as Indians. American Pakistani was saying Muhajirs are abused as "Hindustani" in Pakistan. The people who created Pakistan aren't considered Pakistanis.


----------



## janon

Areesh said:


> Nah. They are hindus. They are very much loyal to you guys.



In India its not just hindus who are loyal. It may be a difficult concept for you to understand, but most people regardless of their religion are loyal to the country in India, unlike yours.

India is not a hindu republic. She expects loyalty from all her citizens, hindu or muslim or Sikh or Christian or atheist. And she treats all her citizens equally, hindu or muslim or Sikh or Christian or atheist. So don't throw this "they are hindu, they will like you" line at us. Things work differently here.


----------



## Jackdaws

No one likes to be a refugee. It must be tough leaving the place where you grew up. India has a history of taking in refugees so we must be proud of that.


----------



## Spring Onion

Gigawatt said:


> They will get their citizenship don't worry, after all Hindus migrants in India have million time better experience compared to Muhajirs.



 do you know mohajirs in Pakistan are getting free extortion money without any work.

dahhhh tell me how Hindu migrants are better when your own low cast Hindus are passing through bad conditions.

just prove that they are better


----------



## KRAIT

Spring Onion said:


> So it means the Muslims despite population growth are inclinded towards early deaths in India.
> Before daydreaming about milk and honey rivers in land of India sans any of these, they should have done a through check and should not have closed the doors of their own country on them.
> Indian media hyped and created more complications for them now accept them with open arms


Dear do you realize that even local Indians don't have many facilities. These Pakistani Hindus have jobs, and homes, I am talking about nationality of the people. 
As for milk and honey, at least its not smell of IED and kerosene. If you know what I mean.


----------



## RazPaK

Bye Hindus! 


Aab dafaa bhi ho jao.


----------



## haviZsultan

Providing Hindus safety is the duty of the current regime. Quiad E Azam very explicitly told us to protect minorities in every way possible. I would like to qoute the exact words:



> We are starting with this fundamental principle that we are all citizens and equal citizens of one State.(Presidential Address to the Constituent Assembly of Pakistan on 11th August, 1947.)





> n any case Pakistan is not going to be a theocratic State to be ruled by priests with a divine mission. We have many non-Muslims Hindus, Christians, and Parsis but they are all Pakistanis. They will enjoy the same rights and privileges as any other citizens and will play their rightful part in the affairs of Pakistan.(Broadcast talk to the people of the United States of America on Pakistan recorded February, 1948.)





> Muslims! Protect your Hindu Neighbours. Cooperate with the Government and the officials in protecting your Hindu Neighbours against these lawless elements


----------



## doppelganger

KRAIT said:


> But they will be still alive. And BTW Hindus in India over 960 million. Muslims in over 57 nations, mere 2 billion including 180 million Indian Muslims.
> So lets not talk about breeding ability. They are rather converted or killed. We all know about it don't we.
> 
> See people will have problem in India, due to caste etc. but the thing is that their nationality will remain their problem.



Sir 1.6 billion. Christians are 2.1 billion. We are 1 billion. But we have never converted. All fruit direct from our own loins.


----------



## INDIC

Areesh said:


> The so called Muhajirs are everywhere. From an army chief to diplomats to businessman to Prime ministers to air chiefs to naval chiefs to cricketers to TV artists . While these guys are struggling to earn a two time roti for themselves and live in slums.
> 
> Yes they are better than us.



Even Sindhi Hindus are everywhere, they are one of the most prosperous conmunities in India, they are hard working people and after getting Indian citizenship they will become prosperous.  @Spring Onion LMAO you always comes with baseless comments.


----------



## Areesh

Gigawatt said:


> Those Hindus are accepted as Indians. American Pakistani was saying Muhajirs are abused as "Hindustani" in Pakistan. The people who created Pakistan aren't considered Pakistanis.



I can see how much they are accepted as Indians. Living in slums living average Indian life. Neither Pakistani nor Indians.

Only a few idiots have issues with Mohajirs or else they are accepted as Pakistan more than anybody else.

No wonder they become army chief, prime minister, air chief, naval chief and what not in Pakistan. Come out of this delusion too.


----------



## Spring Onion

janon said:


> Here is another theory. Some of these could be ISI plants trying to establish themselves in India. Or some lashkar or mujahideen's latest method of infiltrating people, since all their other avenues have been sealed off. How is zat?



Yes could be its funny that as Per Katju the 90% Indians were and are still boasting about these asylum seekers from Pakistan and at the same time you dont have stomach to host them fairly .

bad those who cant stand up for themself will be left like that.


----------



## Areesh

Gigawatt said:


> Even Sindhi Hindus are everywhere, they are one of the most prosperous conmunities in India, they are hard working people and after getting Indian citizenship they will become prosperous.



Good keep them. We also want them to move out. Since most of them live in border areas like Thar and Umarkot. They are a security risk.


----------



## Dillinger

@Ayush bhai matah sanak gaya hai kya, they are Pakistani citizens by law and we will not be granting them citizenship, let them apply for a refugee status or asylum in India, if they pass under scrutiny then all is cool if not...then back to Pak or the daria..whichever they chose. As it is we need some cleaning up, far too many unaccounted for people running about..news showed even rohingyas who'd seeped in courtesy Burma..daft fools were dumb enough to congregate in Delhi so as to present a force in numbers and protest so as to get the GOI to intervene on their behalf...as if. Should have deported them, still can since now they're confined and accounted for. Pull a Thailand on them..stuff them onto a boat and let them be on their way back to their Burmese compatriots.


----------



## Jade

RazPaK said:


> Bye Hindus!
> 
> 
> Aab dafaa bhi ho jao.



Send them all. Unfortunately, they believed your beloved Jinnah.


----------



## Areesh

janon said:


> In India its not just hindus who are loyal. It may be a difficult concept for you to understand, but most people regardless of their religion are loyal to the country in India, unlike yours.
> 
> India is not a hindu republic. She expects loyalty from all her citizens, hindu or muslim or Sikh or Christian or atheist. And she treats all her citizens equally, hindu or muslim or Sikh or Christian or atheist. So don't throw this "they are hindu, they will like you" line at us. Things work differently here.



Yeah yeah I have heard a lot about this BS from you guys. We know about your country very well. Fool someone else. 

Anyways keep them. Wapis nahi bhijna.


----------



## janon

Areesh said:


> Good keep them. We also want them to move out. Since most of them live in border areas like Thar and Umarkot. They are a security risk.



Let me get this straight, do you want to send people out of Pakistan for being hindus? Is that what you are saying?


----------



## Spring Onion

KRAIT said:


> Dear do you realize that even local Indians don't have many facilities. These Pakistani Hindus have jobs, and homes, I am talking about nationality of the people.
> As for milk and honey, at least its not smell of IED and kerosene. If you know what I mean.



Its smell of live burning in India and an endless Cast based misfortune forever. the smell of IED is not limited to them neither forever.

as far as the facilities are concerned then the condition is worst in India hence their migration for lalach yeilds no fruits.


What jobs these Pakistani Hindus have ? they are stuffed in camps. they are still Pakistanis therefore India will never treat them better.

give them citizenship


----------



## Jade

Areesh said:


> Good keep them. We also want them to move out. Since most of them live in border areas like Thar and Umarkot. They are a security risk.



Fine, you are going to send Hindus to India, where are going to send Christians, Hazaras, Shias, Ahamadis.....?


----------



## INDIC

Areesh said:


> I can see how much they are accepted as Indians. Living in slums living average Indian life. Neither Pakistani nor Indians.
> 
> Only a few idiots have issues with Mohajirs or else they are accepted as Pakistan more than anybody else.
> 
> No wonder they become army chief, prime minister, air chief, naval chief and what not in Pakistan. Come out of this delusion too.



I saw the news of Pakistani Hindu on Al Jazeera selling fruits in Jaipur but still very happy to leave Pakistan. We all know the safety Karachi has, Muhajirs are educated but assimilation is still an issue for them.


----------



## Spring Onion

Jade said:


> Send them all. Unfortunately, they believed your beloved Jinnah.



unfortunatly Gandhi trusted the Hindus and got shot dead

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sashan

Spring Onion said:


> unfortunatly Gandhi trusted the Hindus and got shot dead



And Hindus trusted Gandhi and he screwed them as well - So it goes both ways.


----------



## Spring Onion

Jade said:


> Fine, you are going to send Hindus to India, where are going to send Christians, Hazaras, Shias, Ahamadis.....?



you can keep them all  

since you are champion of their rights.


----------



## KRAIT

Spring Onion said:


> Its smell of live burning in India and an endless Cast based misfortune forever. the smell of IED is not limited to them neither forever.as far as the facilities are concerned then the condition is worst in India hence their migration for lalach yeilds no fruits.What jobs these Pakistani Hindus have ? they are stuffed in camps. they are still Pakistanis therefore India will never treat them better.give them citizenship


Stuffed in Camps ? Dear still you have no idea. 
As for IED smell in India, its a gift from our dear brothers. 
As for worst condition, I still find it weird, why Hindus declined so drastically in Pakistan and East Pakistan before 1971. 
I mean look at the percentage wise.

Indian Muslims were always increasing, Pakistani Hindus were always decreasing. A simple trend.


----------



## Areesh

Gigawatt said:


> I saw the news of Pakistani Hindu on Al Jazeera selling fruits in Jaipur but still very happy to leave Pakistan. We all know the safety Karachi has, Muhajirs are educated but assimilation is still an issue for them.



Lol. Muhajirs are living way better life than an average Indian. Let alone these guys. They are doing jobs at high salaries. They are doing business. They are studying in universities.

You are just BSing. Don't waste my time at least on this issue buddy. You know who i am. you can't fool me atleast on this.


----------



## angeldude13

Spring Onion said:


> bwahahahaha it was aimed at Indian ones not local ones.
> 
> and whats the big deal in Indian movies your own Indian Muslims are shown theifs and gangsters dahhhhh
> 
> as if you dont have a better role for them


so what???
thakur are shown as serial rapists???
sooo,what should thakurs do???
it's just a movie for god sake and nobody gives a damn.
we've also make sure that indian movies only abuses pakistan and not the muslim.you can take eg of border and gadar.
we never address whole muslim quom like pakistani directors do with yindoo.
and i've seen you all pure landers are dodging this question about the sudden decrease in kufr population after the partition in pak-stan.
question is simple why after the partition % of malsi population in india has increased while the % of yindoo population in pak-stan has decreased.


----------



## Areesh

Jade said:


> Fine, you are going to send Hindus to India, where are going to send Christians, Hazaras, Shias, Ahamadis.....?



none of your issue. You are supposed to keep hindus which you should. Give them citizenship today. Don't waste time.


----------



## RazPaK

Spring Onion said:


> unfortunatly Gandhi trusted the Hindus and got shot dead


----------



## Areesh

janon said:


> Let me get this straight, do you want to send people out of Pakistan for being hindus? Is that what you are saying?



Yes. We don't need those people who aren't loyal to our country. Keep them.


----------



## INDIC

Areesh said:


> Good keep them. We also want them to move out. Since most of them live in border areas like Thar and Umarkot. They are a security risk.



Those Hindu majority districts shouldn't have been given to Pakistan in 1947.


----------



## Spring Onion

Sashan said:


> And Hindus trusted Gandhi and he screwed them as well - So it goes both ways.



 ok so you also hate Gandhi.


How he screwed them? by advocating equal rights for Muslims?


----------



## Jade

Spring Onion said:


> unfortunatly Gandhi trusted the Hindus and got shot dead



How are they connected? 

Nehru promised equal opportunity for all. The population of Muslims in India went from 9% in 47 to 14% now. Jinnah promised the same to all. The population of Hindus declined from 22% in 47 to 2% now.


----------



## INDIC

Areesh said:


> Lol. Muhajirs are living way better life than an average Indian. Let alone these guys. They are doing jobs at high salaries. They are doing business. They are studying in universities.
> 
> You are just BSing. Don't waste my time at least on this issue buddy. You know who i am. you can't fool me atleast on this.



Why I heard frequently from other Pakistani "Hindustan wapis chale jao." we never say such words to Indian Sindhis.


----------



## Ayush

Dillinger said:


> @Ayush bhai matah sanak gaya hai kya, they are Pakistani citizens by law and we will not be granting them citizenship, let them apply for a refugee status or asylum in India, if they pass under scrutiny then all is cool if not...then back to Pak or the daria..whichever they chose. As it is we need some cleaning up, far too many unaccounted for people running about..news showed even rohingyas who'd seeped in courtesy Burma..daft fools were dumb enough to congregate in Delhi so as to present a force in numbers and protest so as to get the GOI to intervene on their behalf...as if. Should have deported them, still can since now they're confined and accounted for. Pull a Thailand on them..stuff them onto a boat and let them be on their way back to their Burmese compatriots.



what?? when did I say that we should grant them citizenship? ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## janon

Areesh said:


> Yes. We don't need those people who aren't loyal to our country. Keep them.



That's not what I asked. Nobody wants people not loyal to the country. That's a tautology.

But were you saying that any hindu especially in Sindh should be sent away from Pakistan? Don't shirk around it, answer the question.


----------



## Areesh

Gigawatt said:


> Why I heard frequently from other Pakistani "Hindustan wapis chale jao." we never say such words to Indian Sindhis.



You are a biased Indian that's why you payed more attention to such stories. The reality is otherwise which you ignored.

This is the reason that you heard such stories.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jade

Areesh said:


> none of your issue. You are supposed to keep hindus which you should. Give them citizenship today. Don't waste time.



This is open forum to debate. None on this forum is nobody's issues. We are all wasting time here


----------



## Spring Onion

KRAIT said:


> Stuffed in Camps ? Dear still you have no idea



Oh really then give us the idea and prove it.

. 


> As for IED smell in India, its a gift from our dear brothers.


You need careful reading. NVM even then it means Indian Muslims are blamed for terrorism by Hindus there.



> As for worst condition, I still find it weird, why Hindus declined so drastically in Pakistan and East Pakistan before 1971.
> I mean look at the percentage wise.
> 
> Indian Muslims were always increasing, Pakistani Hindus were always decreasing. A simple trend.




Give the proofs


----------



## Areesh

Gigawatt said:


> Those Hindu majority districts shouldn't have been given to Pakistan in 1947.



Whatever. They are now in Pakistan. You can take Hindus of these districts. Districts will remain with Pakistan.


----------



## janon

Spring Onion said:


> ok so you also hate Gandhi.
> 
> 
> How he screwed them? by advocating equal rights for Muslims?



That backfired, didn't it? Many Indian members on this forum hate Gandhi. So your off topic comeback about shooting Gandhi did not work. LOL.


----------



## Areesh

Jade said:


> This is open forum to debate. None on this forum is nobody's issues. We are all wasting time here



Hindus should be your first priority. Others are not coming to you. Care about what is coming to you guys.


----------



## janon

Areesh said:


> Whatever. They are now in Pakistan. You can take Hindus of these districts. Districts will remain with Pakistan.



Use the same logic to Kashmir. It is now with India, and will stay with India. Anybody who wants to leave can leave. Any Indian who wants to stay will stay.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

janon said:


> That's not what I asked. Nobody wants people not loyal to the country. That's a tautology.
> 
> But were you saying that any hindu especially in Sindh should be sent away from Pakistan? Don't shirk around it, answer the question.



They are loyal to India. They have sympathy for you guys. They live in areas like Thar and Umarkot which border India and are a security risk for that reason. They cannot be trusted.

You should keep them. I believe they would be loyal Indian citizens more than you guys.


----------



## Sashan

Spring Onion said:


> ok so you also hate Gandhi.
> 
> 
> How he screwed them? *by advocating equal rights for Muslims*?



Do you think everyone is Xenophobic? (on the highlighted portion) 

Various reasons but I will stick to couple of them 


1. He was the one who introduced communal politics by supporting Khilafat movement the example of which is practiced by the Nehru clan and many other politicians now
2. Foistering of the Nehru clan on India as opposed to Sardar who enjoyed the support of the majority Congress Pradesh Committee members and we all know what has Nehru clan did for India - first and foremost denying India of a proper secular country - different personal laws for different religions carrying forward the legacy of British rule i.e divide and rule policy.

I can go on and on but not worth the discussion here in this thread.


----------



## Areesh

janon said:


> Use the same logic to Kashmir. It is now with India, and will stay with India. Anybody who wants to leave can leave. Any Indian who wants to stay will stay.



45% of Kashmir is with India not all. First thing.

Second thing Thar and Umarkot are not disputed territory. Don't bring Kashmir everywhere or else you would say it is Pakistanis who keep talking about Kashmir.


----------



## INDIC

Areesh said:


> You are a biased Indian that's why you payed more attention to such stories. The reality is otherwise which you ignored.
> 
> *This is the reason that you heard such stories.*



I saw Pakistanis saying such words frequently right on this forum with impunity.


----------



## Spring Onion

Jade said:


> How are they connected?
> 
> Nehru promised equal opportunity for all. The population of Muslims in India went from 9% in 47 to 14% now. Jinnah promised the same to all. The population of Hindus declined from 22% in 47 to 2% now.







"The Hindu population in West Pakistan, that is today Pakistan, was 20% in 1941. That came down to 1.5% in 1951
.http://www.newindpress.com/Column.asp?ID=IEH20020531144657&P=old
According to the 1951 census, the population of west Pakistan was 33,816,000 or better 33.8 million

https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Demographics_of_pakistan
Around 6.5 million Muslims came into Pakistan while 5.4 Hindus left it. Therefore there was an addition of approximately 6.5-1.1=1.1 million people in the Pakistan population so we can assume that before the partition it was 33.8-1.1= 32.7 million.

http://ksghome.harvard.edu/~akhwaja/papers/The Big March December 2005.pdf(Look through Page 8 of the above pdf link)
Assuming the percentage of Hindus continued to remain 20% till 1947, their numbers before partition would have been 20/100 * 32.7= 6.54 million Hindus.Since we have established that 5.4 million Hindus left during the partition. 6.54-5.4=1.14 million Hindus were left behind. Using the same PDF link, we can estimate that around half a million Hindus were killed during parition riots therefore the net population of Hindus would have been 1.14-0.50= 0.64 million.So basically the percentage they now formed was 0.64/33.8 * 100= 1.89%

So the truth is, inspite of continous migration of pakistani hindus to dubai and other arab countries, their number has actual raised from 1.89% to 3%. "


----------



## Areesh

Gigawatt said:


> I saw Pakistanis saying such words frequently right on this forum with impunity.



Those Pakistanis are nothing. What is true is that we are army chief and PM of our country. And are everywhere unlike these guys who migrated to India.


----------



## Jade

Spring Onion said:


> Give the proofs



Compare your official 1951 census to 1998 census. You will get the proof.


----------



## Spring Onion

Sashan said:


> Do you think everyone is Xenophobic? (on the highlighted portion)
> 
> Various reasons but I will stick to couple of them
> 
> 
> 1. He was the one who introduced communal politics by supporting Khilafat movement the example of which is practiced by the Nehru clan and many other politicians now
> 2. Foistering of the Nehru clan on India as opposed to Sardar who enjoyed the support of the majority Congress Pradesh Committee members and we all know what has Nehru clan did for India - first and foremost denying India of a proper secular country - different personal laws for different religions carrying forward the legacy of British rule i.e divide and rule policy.
> 
> I can go on and on but not worth the discussion here in this thread.



 your entire post points towards Gandhi's support for Muslims and the basic reason for his killing extremist Hindus.


by the way do you accept these points as valid for killing of great soul like Gandhi?


----------



## danger007

Areesh said:


> 45% of Kashmir is with India not all. First thing.
> 
> Second thing Thar and Umarkot are not disputed territory. Don't bring Kashmir everywhere or else you would say it is Pakistanis who keep talking about Kashmir.



He meant not occupied kashmir by pak.... but the Integral part of India... anyway we gave gift in 71....


----------



## janon

Areesh said:


> They are loyal to India. They have sympathy for you guys. They live in areas like Thar and Umarkot which border India and are a security risk for that reason. They cannot be trusted.
> 
> You should keep them. I believe they would be loyal Indian citizens more than you guys.



Thanks for clarifying that. So you believe that hindus are by default a security risk, that they will be disloyal to Pakistan. I see.

And then there are Pakistanis who complain that muslims are looked upon with suspicion in India. While having such bigotry to their own minorities. 

Anyway India does not take in people on the basis of religion. You wont understand - for Indians its Indians first, anything else later. Hindu or non hindu is not so important in India, unlike in Pakistan. And most Indians don't have such religious prejudices and bigotry like you do.

Now I can understand why those hindus desperately want to leave. If this is the mentality of Pakistanis....

However, while I sympathise with them, the fact remains that simply being a hindu doesn't guarantee anybody automatic admission in India, like jewish people anywhere can migrate to Israel. India is a secular republic.

Anyway I only spent this time on this stupid, mindless thread to understand this. Its unfortunate that some people view others with suspicion just because they don't follow their religion. Anyway, that's not something I can change, some religions teach these suspicions and prejudices and bigotry, others don't.


----------



## danger007

Areesh said:


> Hindus should be your first priority. Others are not coming to you. Care about what is coming to you guys.



I am not Hindu. well i am proud about MY COUNTRY, MY INDIA....


----------



## Jade

Spring Onion said:


> "The Hindu population in West Pakistan, that is today Pakistan, was 20% in 1941. That came down to 1.5% in 1951
> .http://www.newindpress.com/Column.asp?ID=IEH20020531144657&P=old
> According to the 1951 census, the population of west Pakistan was 33,816,000 or better 33.8 million
> 
> https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Demographics_of_pakistan
> Around 6.5 million Muslims came into Pakistan while 5.4 Hindus left it. Therefore there was an addition of approximately 6.5-1.1=1.1 million people in the Pakistan population so we can assume that before the partition it was 33.8-1.1= 32.7 million.
> 
> http://ksghome.harvard.edu/~akhwaja/papers/The Big March December 2005.pdf(Look through Page 8 of the above pdf link)
> Assuming the percentage of Hindus continued to remain 20% till 1947, their numbers before partition would have been 20/100 * 32.7= 6.54 million Hindus.Since we have established that 5.4 million Hindus left during the partition. 6.54-5.4=1.14 million Hindus were left behind. Using the same PDF link, we can estimate that around half a million Hindus were killed during parition riots therefore the net population of Hindus would have been 1.14-0.50= 0.64 million.So basically the percentage they now formed was 0.64/33.8 * 100= 1.89%
> 
> So the truth is, inspite of continous migration of pakistani hindus to dubai and other arab countries, their number has actual raised from 1.89% to 3%. "



As I said why don't you refer to your official census(1951 vs 1998). And Hindu populations is 1.6% not 3%(your census)


----------



## johnny boy

Jade said:


> As I said why don't you refer to your official census(1951 vs 1998). And Hindu populations is 1.6% not 3%(your census)



what is the official population now in pak?


----------



## Areesh

janon said:


> Thanks for clarifying that. So you believe that hindus are by default a security risk, that they will be disloyal to Pakistan. I see.



Yes. They are a security risk. And they have proved that as well.



> And then there are Pakistanis who complain that muslims are looked upon with suspicion in India. While having such bigotry to their own minorities.



May be because you claim to be a secular country but what you do is otherwise.



> Anyway India does not take in people on the basis of religion. You wont understand - for Indians its Indians first, anything else later.



Whatever. But keep them. Or throw them in the sea. Don't send them back.



> And most Indians don't have such religious prejudices and bigotry like you do.



Yeah it were the guys from Uganda who did Gujarat riots.  

Stop riding this high horse.



> Now I can understand why those hindus desperately want to leave. If this is the mentality of Pakistanis....



Good you understand. Now keep them.



> However, while I sympathise with them, the fact remains that simply being a hindu doesn't guarantee anybody automatic admission in India, like jewish people anywhere can migrate to Israel. India is a secular republic.



Then throw them in the Arabian sea.



> Its unfortunate that some people view others with suspicion just because they don't follow their religion.



Christians, Parsis or even jews are welcomed. Not these guys.



> Anyway, that's not something I can change, some religions teach these suspicions and prejudices and bigotry, others don't.



You can believe whatever you want to. Its your right.



danger007 said:


> I am not Hindu. well i am proud about MY COUNTRY, MY INDIA....



Good for you.


----------



## Sashan

Spring Onion said:


> your entire post points towards Gandhi's support for Muslims and the basic reason for his killing extremist Hindus.
> 
> 
> by the way do you accept these points as valid for killing of great soul like Gandhi?



Jinnah opposed Khilafat movement - so did Jinnah oppose the muslims or Gandhi's support for muslims? You need to learn to understand why someone is saying something and there are various reasons one would say that and hate may not be the only reason. And I do not support killing of Gandhi but I would question you qualifying him as a great soul.


----------



## KRAIT

Spring Onion said:


> Oh really then give us the idea and prove it.
> You need careful reading. NVM even then it means Indian Muslims are blamed for terrorism by Hindus there.
> Give the proofs


Give the proof for first sentence. You said about stuffed in camps. 
As for Indian Muslims, only those who are actually suspect, only those are blamed. And what Pakistan and few other countries have earned laurels for Muslims around the world, they are blamed in West too. Remember 7/7 bombing ? 
People are paranoid, but India is still better for Muslims than Pakistan.

As for decline, let me give you proof.
US State Department, reveals that if human rights were considered to be abused in India, then the *situation in Pakistan could **only be described as "appalling", with human rights "brutalized" on a systematic basis.* *The State Department accused Pakistan of persecuting minority Hindus, Christians and Ahmadis. Hindus asserted that they are subject to kidnappings, the forced conversions of young women, and the desecration of Hindu shrines.* They also state that they are not permitted to freely practice their religion (The Ethnic Newswatch, 01/29/93).

UNHCR | Refworld | Chronology for Hindus in Pakistan


*
1947 Hindu Population of Pakistan was 22%-25% Now 1.6%-1.7% 
1947 Hindu Population of Bangladesh was 29%-31% Now 7.2%-9.6%
*
IUFE: Continuous Human Rights Violation Against Hindus in Pakistan and Bangladesh

Can you explain, why they migrated and even now ? I mean don't put this decline on migration and Dubai. 

All don't have money to create such a decline.


----------



## Areesh

danger007 said:


> He meant not occupied kashmir by pak.... but the Integral part of India... anyway we gave gift in 71....



Good. But Umarkot and Thar would remain with Pakistan. You can take hindus from these districts.


----------



## danger007

Areesh said:


> Yes. They are a security risk. And they have proved that as well.
> 
> 
> 
> May be because you claim to be a secular country but what you do is otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever. But keep them. Or throw them in the sea. Don't send them back.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it were the guys from Uganda who did Gujarat riots.
> 
> Stop riding this high horse.
> 
> 
> 
> Good you understand. Now keep them.
> 
> 
> 
> Then throw them in the Arabian sea.
> 
> 
> 
> Christians, Parsis or even jews are welcomed. Not these guys.
> 
> 
> 
> You can believe whatever you want to. Its your right.
> 
> 
> 
> Good for you.




funny thing is most of guys cry loud on Indian minorities... forget about own country's mess.....


any body want to debate on this issues feel free...


----------



## Jade

johnny boy said:


> what is the official population now in pak?



Their last official census was on 1998, but according to World Bank estimates for 2011, their population stands at 187 Milllion


----------



## pakistanmyblood

Good take them all! these traitors should not be allow in pakistan and tell ur gulabo turban sikhs to stay away from pakistan when dey need to see their baba nanak shrine


----------



## INDIC

Areesh said:


> Those Pakistanis are nothing. What is true is that we are army chief and PM of our country. And are everywhere unlike these guys who migrated to India.



Sindhis are everywhere in India like politics, judiciary, film industry, business etc. I believe you don't know about them. And unlike Muhajirs they never faced jealousy from others for their prosperity.


----------



## Spring Onion

Sashan said:


> Jinnah opposed Khilafat movement - so did Jinnah oppose the muslims or Gandhi's support for muslims? You need to learn to understand why someone is saying something and there are various reasons one would say that and hate may not be the only reason. And I do not support killing of Gandhi but I would question you qualifying him as a great soul.



You should question thousands of those who consider him great soul i only use that word out of respect for him.


Jinnah's stand dint get him killed at the hands of Muslims while Gandhi's stand got him killed at the hands of Hindus.

This shows the difference between the attitude of the two communities at that time and now new generation of the same Hindus are justifying the killing of the Gandhi


----------



## ShahidT

Pakistan was not made for atheists, jews, christians. so one religious minority should not be telling another religious minority to get out. nor should anyone for that matter. and you can say you're joking all you want I've read what you wrote against Quran a while back.

hindus have every right to stay here they are the natives of this land. not something to be proud of if they cannot see themselves coming back. the landlord-peasant aspect may well be a factor in this, as earlier mentioned. but the problem is more due to general chaos and disorder in Pakistan, if hindus don't feel safe neither do muslims or other faiths. once a proper government is brought to power that brings us back to our foundations, the lives of minorities here will be far better than elsewhere in south asia.


----------



## AnnoyingOrange

bangbros said:


> New Delhi: Rising extremism in Pakistan is forcing Hindu families to flee the country and seek refuge in India. Their visas have expired, but the refugees are too scared to return. The Ministry of External Affairs has given them an extension of one month, but the question is whether that is enough.
> 
> It's a visa deadline that 20-year-old Jamuna says could turn into a death sentence for her. "I will die in India but will not return to Pakistan," Jamuna said.
> 
> Jamuna is an exception here who has been at a shelter since November 2011 when her tourist visa expired. Currently, there are more than 450 Pakistani citizens living in the building whose visas expired just on Monday.
> Gone a miss in their own country they are yet to be heard by the Indian government. Caretaker Nahar Singh said, "I have written to the President's office, MEA and UN, but no one has responded yet."
> 
> The Hindus constituted 22 per cent of the Pakistani population in 1951. Today, their share is down to less than 2 per cent with a majority of Hindu families living in the Sindh region.
> 
> Pakistan is home to world's fifth largest Hindu population in the world but their fast shrinking numbers as these people take refuge in India is a reflection of the challenges they face as a minority in that country.
> Pakistani Hindus seek refuge in India, refuse to return



I wonder how many Indian Muslims have been seeking asylum in Pakistan???? Speaks volumes ..ehh.


----------



## Sashan

Spring Onion said:


> You should question thousands of those who consider him great soul i only use that word out of respect for him.
> 
> 
> Jinnah's stand dint get him killed at the hands of Muslims while Gandhi's stand got him killed at the hands of Hindus.
> 
> *This shows the difference between the attitude of the two communities at that time and now new generation of the same Hindus are justifying the killing of the Gandhi*



So you are going back to generalization? There are some who have extreme views and Gandhi got killed at the hands of those with extremist views - it does not mean it is a representation of the entire community. 

As for the great soul - I mentioned I would question his greatness only to reflect my opinion about him - But as a side note do you know I respect Jinnah lot more than Gandhi?


----------



## INDIC

pakistanmyblood said:


> Good take them all!


Even Shias and Ahmediyyas are fleeing Pakistan.


----------



## pakistanmyblood

Gigawatt said:


> Even Shias and Ahmediyyas are fleeing Pakistan.



provide solid proof or shut it bharati


----------



## Spring Onion

KRAIT said:


> Give the proof for first sentence. You said about stuffed in camps.
> As for Indian Muslims, only those who are actually suspect, only those are blamed. And what Pakistan and few other countries have earned laurels for Muslims around the world, they are blamed in West too. Remember 7/7 bombing ?
> People are paranoid, but India is still better for Muslims than Pakistan.
> 
> As for decline, let me give you proof.
> US State Department, reveals that if human rights were considered to be abused in India, then the *situation in Pakistan could **only be described as "appalling", with human rights "brutalized" on a systematic basis.* *The State Department accused Pakistan of persecuting minority Hindus, Christians and Ahmadis. Hindus asserted that they are subject to kidnappings, the forced conversions of young women, and the desecration of Hindu shrines.* They also state that they are not permitted to freely practice their religion (The Ethnic Newswatch, 01/29/93).
> 
> UNHCR | Refworld | Chronology for Hindus in Pakistan
> 
> 
> *
> 1947 Hindu Population of Pakistan was 22%-25% Now 1.6%-1.7%
> 1947 Hindu Population of Bangladesh was 29%-31% Now 7.2%-9.6%
> *
> IUFE: Continuous Human Rights Violation Against Hindus in Pakistan and Bangladesh
> 
> Can you explain, why they migrated and even now ? I mean don't put this decline on migration and Dubai.
> 
> All don't have money to create such a decline.



All dint went to Dubai .

they have a nearby slum country called India and being Hindus they migrated to India during all these migrations even from Bangladesh. so they dont need money to migrat to Dubai.



as far as now these Hindus are victim of their own religion based cast system. all bowed to the feudals and these feudals always exploited them.

they migrated to India in hope of better conditions but failed to get any there either.



Sashan said:


> So you are going back to generalization? There are some who have extreme views and Gandhi got killed at the hands of those with extremist views - it does not mean it is a representation of the entire community.
> 
> As for the great soul - I mentioned I would question his greatness only to reflect my opinion about him - But as a side note do you know I respect Jinnah lot more than Gandhi?



Sir i was questioning your stand to justify the killing.

even despite all his traits Gandhi dint deserv to be killed by Hindus atleast.


----------



## doppelganger

Don't you guys get bored?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

Spring Onion said:


> All dint went to Dubai .
> 
> they have a nearby slum country called India and being Hindus they migrated to India during all these migrations even from Bangladesh. so they dont need money to migrat to Dubai.
> 
> 
> 
> as far as now these Hindus are victim of their own religion based cast system. all bowed to the feudals and these feudals always exploited them.
> 
> they migrated to India in hope of better conditions but failed to get any there either.
> 
> 
> 
> Sir i was questioning your stand to justify the killing.
> 
> even despite all his traits Gandhi dint deserv to be killed by Hindus atleast.



So much bs in one post, surely that deserves an award!


----------



## Spring Onion

AnnoyingOrange said:


> I wonder how many Indian Muslims have been seeking asylum in Pakistan???? Speaks volumes ..ehh.



They dont have any right to seek any when they decided to join India in 47. now they know they have to suffer and bear the consequences.

and because we dont accept Indians as our citizens. they will continue to rot in India unless they use their vote bank wisely, unless they form one Grand Muslim political party and vote that party to power.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

danger007 said:


> funny thing is most of guys cry loud on Indian minorities... forget about own country's mess.....
> 
> 
> any body want to debate on this issues feel free...



May be because you call yourself a secular state.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

doppelganger said:


> Don't you guys get bored?



 ok RIP to these asylum seekers.

mitti pao

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## danger007

Spring Onion said:


> All dint went to Dubai .
> 
> they have a nearby slum country called India and being Hindus they migrated to India during all these migrations even from Bangladesh. so they dont need money to migrat to Dubai.
> 
> 
> 
> as far as now these Hindus are victim of their own religion based cast system. all bowed to the feudals and these feudals always exploited them.
> 
> they migrated to India in hope of better conditions but failed to get any there either.
> 
> 
> 
> Sir i was questioning your stand to justify the killing.
> 
> even despite all his traits Gandhi dint deserv to be killed by Hindus atleast.



fortunately that slum country got more literacy rate than pak...... and welll we are not a failed state....


----------



## INDIC

pakistanmyblood said:


> provide solid proof or shut it bharati



Hazara Shias and Turi Pashtun Shias are fleeing Pakistan, you can use google. They are arriving to Australia in boats.


----------



## AnnoyingOrange

Spring Onion said:


> They dont have any right to seek any when they decided to join India in 47. now they know they have to suffer and bear the consequences.
> 
> and because we dont accept Indians as our citizens. they will continue to rot in India unless they use their vote bank wisely, unless they form one Grand Muslim political party and vote that party to power.



But Somehow..Pakistanis got perpetual right to cry for Indian Muslims over and over again... jab kuch kar nahi sakte unke liy to phir jabardasti ke godfather kyun ban rahe ho.


----------



## Areesh

Gigawatt said:


> Sindhis are everywhere in India like politics, judiciary, film industry, business etc. I believe you don't know about them. And unlike Muhajirs they never faced jealousy from others for their prosperity.



Those sindhis are those who migrated years back in 1947 not the ones that are migrating now. Muhajirs are also living a much better life than an average Indian. As I said you don't need to tell me Muhajir thing. I know about them much better than any Indian for that matter.


----------



## danger007

Areesh said:


> May be because you call yourself a secular state.



well i am not belongs to Hindu family but Dalith.... if you want to debate... lets start... i will happy to support my friends here... does any Hindu or Christian in your country support you?


----------



## KRAIT

@Spring Onion Well, Indian Hindus are also increasing. They live in same conditions, face same problems. 960 million Hindus in one nation. 

Seriously, can you give some trusted sources rather than your old rhetoric.

I gave you proof of Hindus decrease in Pakistan. Come up with any journal article or a trusted statistics to refute my claim.

So where are Pakistani Hindus ? All migrated to India ? Or just vanished ?


----------



## pakistanmyblood

Gigawatt said:


> Hazara Shias and Turi Pashtun Shias are fleeing Pakistan, you can use google. They are arriving to Australia in boats.



BS propaganda lolzz 
wheres the proof bharati?? dont lecture us on human rights while indian army is killing innocent muslims in kashmir and Gujrat. take these hindus for all i care they can pray to gao mata there


----------



## Spring Onion

AnnoyingOrange said:


> But Somehow..Pakistanis got perpetual right to cry for Indian Muslims over and over again... jab kuch kar nahi sakte unke liy to phir jabardasti ke godfather kyun ban rahe ho.



jabardasti to qap log Hindus k godfather banany ki koshish kar rahy ho jabkay itna daam nahi rakhtay k un ko sahi jaga day sako.

and we also stand up for every Muslim irrespective of being India or martian one

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## Sashan

Spring Onion said:


> Sir i was questioning your stand to justify the killing.
> 
> even despite all his traits Gandhi dint deserv to be killed by Hindus atleast.



I do not support his killing and he did not deserve to be killed - What more clarity do you want?


----------



## Ayush

Spring Onion said:


> Oh really then give us the idea and prove it.
> 
> .
> 
> You need careful reading. NVM even then it means Indian Muslims are blamed for terrorism by Hindus there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give the proofs



proof.?...use Google plz...


----------



## Spring Onion

KRAIT said:


> @Spring Onion Well, Indian Hindus are also increasing. They live in same conditions, face same problems. 960 million Hindus in one nation.
> 
> Seriously, can you give some trusted sources rather than your old rhetoric.
> 
> I gave you proof of Hindus decrease in Pakistan. Come up with any journal article or a trusted statistics to refute my claim.
> 
> So where are Pakistani Hindus ? All migrated to India ? Or just vanished ?



Go back and read where they went.

i dont have time to post again.

and if Hindus live in same conditions then i dont have any sympathy for day-dreaming asylum seekers


----------



## Areesh

danger007 said:


> well i am not belongs to Hindu family but Dalith.... if you want to debate... lets start... i will happy to support my friends here... does any Hindu or *Christian *in your country support you?



Lol Chrisitans have fought wars for us. They are the back bone of our atomic program. Go research more buddy. Go search who was Michael John O'Brian. They are as patriotic as I am. 

Hindus however are nobody.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

pakistanmyblood said:


> BS propaganda lolzz
> wheres the proof bharati?? dont lecture us on human rights while indian army is killing innocent muslims in kashmir and Gujrat. take these hindus for all i care they can pray to gao mata there



Indian muslims are not lining up outside foreign embassies like Pakistani Hindus, Christians, Shias and Ahmeddiyas to flee the country.  

Here is the proof.
76 Shia asylum seekers escape boat accident, 49 still missing | Pakistan Today | Latest news | Breaking news | Pakistan News | World news | Business | Sport and Multimedia


----------



## Spring Onion

Sashan said:


> I do not support his killing and he did not deserve to be killed - What more clarity do you want?



more clarity would be when you edit your post wherein you said since Gandhi supported Khilafat and other things hence his killers have the reasons to kill him

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AnnoyingOrange

Spring Onion said:


> jabardasti to qap log Hindus k godfather banany ki koshish kar rahy ho jabkay itna daam nahi rakhtay k un ko sahi jaga day sako.
> 
> and we also stand up for every Muslim irrespective of being India or martian one




Pehle apne desh main rehne walo ke liye khade ho jao... hum to 2 Crore East Pakistani Hinduon ko sambhal ke rakhe hue hain....


----------



## INDIC

Spring Onion said:


> they have a nearby *slum country *called India.



coming from a Pakistani.


----------



## pakistanmyblood

Gigawatt said:


> Indian muslims are not lining up outside foreign embassies like Pakistani Hindus, Christians, Shias and Ahmeddiyas to flee the country.
> 
> Here is the proof.
> 76 Shia asylum seekers escape boat accident, 49 still missing | Pakistan Today | Latest news | Breaking news | Pakistan News | World news | Business | Sport and Multimedia



where it says christains are leaving pakistan?? pakistan is much safer and secure than HINDUstan. atleast we dont have babri masjid, orissa killings, etc etc.


----------



## Bang Galore

Sashan said:


> 1. He was the one who introduced communal politics by supporting Khilafat movement the example of which is practiced by the Nehru clan and many other politicians now




Silly on the Khilafat movement, I agree but your other connections are equally silly.



> 2. Foistering of the Nehru clan on India as opposed to Sardar who enjoyed the support of the majority Congress Pradesh Committee members and we all know what has Nehru clan did for India - first and foremost denying India of a proper secular country - different personal laws for different religions carrying forward the legacy of British rule i.e divide and rule policy.



Standard canard spread by people who don't bother to read. Gandhi was responsible for Sardar Patel's rise and they shared a very close relationship frayed only at the very end and Patel was devastated at his death. 

As for Patel running the government, people forget that Patel became seriously ill fairly soon after independence & died soon after. Nehru would still have been leader, being the tallest among his contemporaries. Nothing could/would have changed. The fact that you think Gandhi was able to foist Nehru shows an acknowledgement of the enormous power he held on the affection of the people. Everyone who hates Gandhi does so because he didn't support "X" or "Y" over "Z". They don't even realise that by doing so, they are acknowledging how important & great Gandhi was in the matter of things. Btw, Sardar Patel would never have crossed Gandhi, no matter what, so much was his affection for him. Are you suggesting that the hard nosed Patel was a gullible fool?




> I can go on and on but not worth the discussion here in this thread.



Thank you for small mercies.


----------



## INDIC

Areesh said:


> Lol Chrisitans have fought wars for us. They are the back bone of our atomic program. Go research more buddy. Go search who was Michael John O'Brian. They are as patriotic as I am.
> 
> Hindus however are nobody.



Like Abdus Salam and the treatment he got in Pakistan.


----------



## Sashan

Spring Onion said:


> more clarity would be when you edit your post wherein you said since Gandhi supported Khilafat and other things hence his killers have the reasons to kill him




Why should I edit it? Gandhi screwed Hindu and other religious people in communalising politics and denying India a modern secular state by foistering the Nehru clan on India. 

There is a saying "Live by the sword, die by the sword" - I believe in that - does that mean I support violence or someone getting killed through violence? Indira Gandhi played with Akali politics introducing violence and payed the penalty. Does that mean I support her killing? 

I think you need to have a better comprehension skills.


----------



## pakistanmyblood

hindus are a just a burden in pakistan. bharat should gladly take this ppl back


----------



## INDIC

pakistanmyblood said:


> where it says christains are leaving pakistan?? pakistan is much safer and secure than HINDUstan. atleast we dont have babri masjid, orissa killings, etc etc.



After Babri Masjid, Pakistanis destroyed 100 temples, few months back a temple was destroyed in Sindh. Do you have short term memory, 150 Christians houses were burnt in Lahore after verbal arguments between two friends.

The Treatment of Minorities in Pakistan | Gates of Vienna


----------



## Armstrong

Areesh said:


> They are loyal to India. They have sympathy for you guys. They live in areas like Thar and Umarkot which border India and are a security risk for that reason. They cannot be trusted.
> 
> You should keep them. I believe they would be loyal Indian citizens more than you guys.



Dude what the heck are you saying ? There hasn't been a single traitor, to the best of my knowledge, from the Hindu Community of Pakistan ! How can you say something like that about them ? 

The few that I've met are deeply patriotic but equally sad at the treatment we, the majority, give out to them ! We must stop demonizing Hindus for whatever prejudices our ancestors may or may not have felt at the hands of some elements from the Hindu Community in ages past - This crop & the crop before them are Pakistanis to the last man. 

The shame is not theres its ours - We really...really need to start treating our religious minorities better as is befitting for a State that calls itself Islamic !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bang Galore

Sashan said:


> Why should I edit it? Gandhi screwed Hindu and other religious people in communalising politics and denying India a modern secular state by foistering the Nehru clan on India.




Always best to be circumspect with words especially when talking of man whose boots...err slippers are too big to be filled by any of us. Gandhi did what he did *because he could*. He could because he had the people's support. Nobody stopped anyone from doing it their way. Their failures are not Gandhi's fault.



> *There is a saying "Live by the sword, die by the sword" *- I believe in that - does that mean I support violence or someone getting killed through violence?



Dangerously close to supporting the idea. In any case, maybe you will consider that to be okay with the SL problem then.


----------



## pakistanmyblood

Gigawatt said:


> After Babri Masjid, Pakistanis destroyed 100 temples, few months back a temple was destroyed in Sindh. Do you have short term memory, 150 Christians houses were burnt in Lahore after verbal arguments between two friends.
> 
> The Treatment of Minorities in Pakistan | Gates of Vienna



 u said christains are leaving pakistan. where does it say?? anyways plz keep ur bs facts to urself as im done talking about these issues just to defame pakistan.


----------



## INDIC

Armstrong said:


> Dude what the heck are you saying ? There hasn't been a single traitor, to the best of my knowledge, from the Hindu Community of Pakistan ! How can you say something like that about them ?
> 
> The few that I've met are deeply patriotic but equally sad at the treatment we, the majority, give out to them ! We must stop demonizing Hindus for whatever prejudices our ancestors may or may not have felt at the hands of some elements from the Hindu Community in ages past - This crop & the crop before them are Pakistanis to the last man.
> 
> The shame is not theres its ours - We really...really need to start treating our religious minorities better as is befitting for a State that calls itself Islamic !



General hatred for Pakistan Hindus are deep in Pakistan, Pakistan textbooks nurture this hatred among Pakistani Muslims kids. Don't be so surprised from anyone's words. 

Muhajirs were the one and not the Sindhi Muslims who made Sindhi Hindus flee Pakistan after partition.


----------



## Sashan

Bang Galore said:


> Silly on the Khilafat movement, I agree but your other connections are equally silly.
> 
> 
> 
> Standard canard spread by people who don't bother to read. Gandhi was responsible for Sardar Patel's rise and they shared a very close relationship frayed only at the very end and Patel was devastated at his death.
> 
> As for Patel running the government, people forget that Patel became seriously ill fairly soon after independence & died soon after. Nehru would still have been leader, being the tallest among his contemporaries. Nothing could/would have changed. The fact that you think Gandhi was able to foist Nehru shows an acknowledgement of the enormous power he held on the affection of the people. Everyone who hates Gandhi does so because he didn't support "X" or "Y" over "Z". They don't even realise that by doing so, they are acknowledging how important & great Gandhi was in the matter of things. Btw, Sardar Patel would never have crossed Gandhi, no matter what, so much was his affection for him. Are you suggesting that the hard nosed Patel was a gullible fool?
> 
> 
> Thank you for small mercies.




You may think the connections are silly but I see a connection - Gandhi wanted to win over the muslim support by nook or crook and that is what happening around in the recent times through vote bank politics - do you deny that? 

And the rest of the stuff - shall we agree to disagree? Gandhi maybe Mahatma for you but many of us he is not


----------



## acid rain

Pakistan is on its way to become a pure Sunni country, every minority is slowly being systematically eradicated. These are planned attacks on Hindus, Sikhs, Christians, Hazara, Shia, Ahmedis to chase themmm out of Pakistan. The Global community and the HR insitutions should severely take note of this inhuman rights violations thats being commited by terrorist organizations in Pakistan and equally suupported or encouraged by Pak authorities.


----------



## INDIC

pakistanmyblood said:


> u said christains are leaving pakistan. where does it say?? anyways plz keep ur bs facts to urself as im done talking about these issues just to defame pakistan.



The link talked about Christian legislator who fled Pakistan. 

Pakistan Christian Post

http://www.thetimes.co.uk/tto/news/world/middleeast/article3630470.ece

Petition for Pakistani Christian asylum seekers in Europe - PetitionBuzz

Asylum seekers: Expelled from Pakistan with no choice | Blog | DAWN.COM


----------



## Sashan

Bang Galore said:


> Always best to be circumspect with words especially when talking of man whose boots...err slippers are too big to be filled by any of us. Gandhi did what he did *because he could*. He could because he had the people's support. Nobody stopped anyone from doing it their way. Their failures are not Gandhi's fault.
> 
> 
> 
> Dangerously close to supporting the idea. *In any case, maybe you will consider that to be okay with the SL problem then*.



I am bound to suck up to the bitter truth about the SL problem right? Or was there any other choice for me or many of TN tamilians like me? I opposed Indira and Rajiv converting a non-violent tamil movement into a violent one and I felt that is the biggest drawback in SL tamil movement - Rajiv getting killed and LTTE paying the penalty all these are the subsequent effects(fell by the sword) - or do you see it differently? 

P.S - either you understand my position wrt SL tamil issue or I am going to stop responding to you as you just do strawman arguments.


----------



## Armstrong

Gigawatt said:


> General hatred for Pakistan Hindus are deep in Pakistan, Pakistan textbooks nurture this hatred among Pakistani Muslims kids. Don't be so surprised from anyone's words.



You forget that I went through the same system & I couldn't see any hatred but a differentiation between what the Hindus wanted & what we - the Muslims - wanted & the ensuing power-struggle - Yes very much so ! Though I take it in the same breadth as talking about someone's ethnic or linguistic identity as being different from someone else's & so are the aspirations for the future ! 

Its the unsaid & unwritten stereotypes like the willy old Hindu Banya & some resentment & deep distrust due to a carry through from the Partition, which is there ! Ironically if it were only the textbooks - We wouldn't see this more present amongst the illiterates then the educated. 



Gigawatt said:


> Muhajirs were the one and not the Sindhi Muslims who made Sindhi Hindus flee Pakistan after partition.



I don't think so ! The Muhajirs had hardly anything when they came here....they were wronged even during the Allotment Process because of corruption & nepotism. I find it hard to believe that they'd rise up with machetes & forcing Hindus to flee Pakistan - the events that were unfolding across the length & breadth of Radcliffe Line probably did that !


----------



## Bang Galore

Sashan said:


> You may think the connections are silly but I see a connection - Gandhi wanted to win over the muslim support by nook or crook and that is what happening around in the recent times through vote bank politics - do you deny that?



Hook or crook? For what purpose? Petty political gains? Maybe government formation? Must keep the context in view before drawing comparisons _(even if I agree that the Khilafat movement was needless)_




> And the rest of the stuff - shall we agree to disagree? Gandhi maybe Mahatma for you but many of us he is not



I have no interest in converting you to my opinion of Gandhi. There we can agree to disagree but facts are not things that can be ignored; Patel died in 1950 _(was sick much before that)_, how would it have made a difference in Nehru's eventual rise? It wouldn't, just a red herring that people throw in every now & then.


----------



## KRAIT

Spring Onion said:


> Go back and read where they went.
> i dont have time to post again.
> and if Hindus live in same conditions then i dont have any sympathy for day-dreaming asylum seekers


Yeah. You repeated without any proof or citation from trusted and neutral sources. 

Well, leave it, you never do that.


----------



## Sashan

Bang Galore said:


> Hook or crook? For what purpose? Petty political gains? Maybe government formation? Must keep the context in view before drawing comparisons _(even if I agree that the Khilafat movement was needless)_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no interest in converting you to my opinion of Gandhi. There we can agree to disagree but facts are not things that can be ignored; Patel died in 1950 _(was sick much before that)_, how would it have made a difference in Nehru's eventual rise? It wouldn't, just a red herring that people throw in every now & then.



Maybe Nehru would have resigned from the politics if Sardar had become the PM as Gandhi feared(the one reason he wanted Nehru to lead the nation) and in 1950 when Patel died - Shastri or some other leader might have succeeded him as opposed to you thinking that Nehru would have eventually risen.



KRAIT said:


> @Spring Onion Well, Indian Hindus are also increasing. *They live in same conditions, face same problems*. 960 million Hindus in one nation.
> 
> Seriously, can you give some trusted sources rather than your old rhetoric.
> 
> I gave you proof of Hindus decrease in Pakistan. Come up with any journal article or a trusted statistics to refute my claim.
> 
> So where are Pakistani Hindus ? All migrated to India ? Or just vanished ?



Who said they are living in the same conditions - atleast since 1991 aren't we seeing an upward movement with many Indians and the poverty levels falling down?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bang Galore

Sashan said:


> Maybe Nehru would have resigned from the politics if Sardar had become the PM as Gandhi feared(the one reason he wanted Nehru to lead the nation) and in 1950 when Patel died - Shastri or some other leader might have succeeded him as opposed to you thinking that Nehru would have eventually risen.




So you are relying on maybe? I don't share your abject dislike of Nehru even if I'm not blind to his faults. The Indian nation we see today exists primarily because Nehru was PM, Shastri was nowhere in the reckoning in 1950, Maulana Azad was still around. Would you have preferred him instead? Did you forget that it was Nehru putting his foot down that ended Mr. Jinnah's grandstanding & paved the way for the creation of a strong central state in India. That might not seem important now but immediately after independence, when the feeling of _"Indianness" _was not as remotely strong as it is now, that proved to be of immeasurable value to contain fissiparous tendencies.. If today you mock Nehru, it is because he built the state that gives you that freedom _(discounting present citizenship status)_. Easy to mock someone after all the hard work is done, ask Pakistanis how they wish they had their leader staying in the picture longer than he did.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haviZsultan

Pakistani Hindus need to be protected. They should be made to feel welcome in Pakistan... I believe we need to take major steps in this regard and we must take action to provide equal rights for Pakistan's minorities.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KRAIT

@Sashan Giving examples of Hindus in worst conditions in India, so that they can't cry foul.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## acid rain

haviZsultan said:


> Pakistani Hindus need to be protected. They should be made to feel welcome in Pakistan... I believe we need to take major steps in this regard and we must take action to provide equal rights for Pakistan's minorities.



I think the situation is irreparable now, there's hardly a percent or two of minorities left, its better to just keep converting them forcefully so at least the remaining few that cant flee would be alive.


----------



## Spring Onion

Sashan said:


> Why should I edit it?* Gandhi screwed Hindu and other religious people in communalising politics and denying India a modern secular state by foistering the Nehru clan on India. *There is a saying "Live by the sword, die by the sword" - I believe in that - does that mean I support violence or someone getting killed through violence? Indira Gandhi played with Akali politics introducing violence and payed the penalty. Does that mean I support her killing?
> 
> I think you need to have a better comprehension skills.



Communal violence was there much before 47. do you blame Gandhi and Nehru family for that ?

and by the way after Gandhi was shot dead what had stopped India from becoming modern secular state?


----------



## Sashan

Bang Galore said:


> So you are relying on maybe? I don't share your abject dislike of Nehru even if I'm not blind to his faults. The Indian nation we see today exists primarily because Nehru was PM, Shastri was nowhere in the reckoning in 1950, Maulana Azad was still around. Would you have preferred him instead? Did you forget that it was Nehru putting his foot down that ended Mr. Jinnah's grandstanding & paved the way for the creation of a strong central state in India. That might not seem important now but immediately after independence, when the feeling of _"Indianness" _was not as remotely strong as it is now, that proved to be of immeasurable value to contain fissiparous tendencies.. If today you mock Nehru, it is because he built the state that gives you that freedom _(discounting present citizenship status)_. Easy to mock someone after all the hard work is done, ask Pakistanis how they wish they had their leader staying in the picture longer than he did.



Maybe I wanted something more than what you have settled for wrt what Post independence India is all about - You feel that the feeling of Indianness and "freedom" - I assume you mean freedom of speech is enough for you but not for many of us - Many of us feel cheated on the aspect that there is no proper delineation of the state and the religion - screwup wrt Kashmir and many more issues. And we can go on and on without our opinions getting changed. So why don't we agree to disagree as I feel this discussion will go no where especially when I remember you and me having the same conversation few months back?



Spring Onion said:


> Communal violence was there much before 47. do you blame Gandhi and Nehru family for that ?
> 
> and by the way after Gandhi was shot dead what had stopped India from becoming modern secular state?




I mentioned to you about the roots of the communal politics - going back to Khilafat movement and the effects we are seeing now in India. So I do not understand your point about the communal violence which persisted before 47. Maybe you are thinking about communal violence whereas I meant communal politics.

What part of my statement is lost on you - that foistering the Nehru clan on India was the biggest mistake Gandhi did and Nehru was the one who denied the modern secular state?


----------



## acid rain

What the Mullahs can do to save minority lives is offer them mass conversion plans and for those who do not want to be converted at least offer them safe passage out of Pakistan instead of them dying like in the refugee boats enroute to Australia.

All Pakistani minorities enjoy refugee status in other countries because of the atrocities commited on them, Global community should impose of Pakistan to at least make their departure safer.


----------



## Spring Onion

Sashan said:


> I mentioned to you about the roots of the communal politics - going back to Khilafat movement and the effects we are seeing now in India. So I do not understand your point about the communal violence which persisted before 47. Maybe you are thinking about communal violence whereas I meant communal politics.
> 
> What part of my statement is lost on you - that foistering the Nehru clan on India was the biggest mistake Gandhi did and Nehru was the one who denied the modern secular state?



Contradiction in your own post.

1. You said Gandhi's stand on Khilafat movement given rise to communal violence/politics. OK lets for a moment consider your point then who were against this decision of Gandhi?

the answer is obvioulsy Hindus were against this decision because they were NOT in favour of supporting a MUSLIM movement.

2. communal violence/hatered and politics go hand in hand in that part of the world even today. so lets not make excuses. as per your comments Nehru was responsible for communal politics so who were once again the other party?

Hindu majority who opposed any leverage to Muslims of subcontinent so howcome anti-Nehru, anti-Gandhi forces (may be today's anti-congress aka Hindu groups) could have made India a true secular country in the first place?

These Hindu groups are the one who are against Muslim/Christian growth in India


----------



## INDIC

Spring Onion said:


> Communal violence was there much before 47. do you blame Gandhi and Nehru family for that ?
> 
> and by the way after Gandhi was shot dead what had stopped India from becoming modern secular state?



I believe India had been more successful in maintaining peace with secular values. Bengalis, Muhajirs , Ahmediyyas and Shias who created Pakistan found themselves cornered in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Spring Onion

ZMAN said:


> India is a Modern Secular Country , Otherwise We would have Kidnapped and raped One Muslims girl for One Hindu In Pakistan , And there would Refugee camps In border Pakistan for Muslims .
> 
> I think it's time to rethink for us non-Muslim about secularism offered to Muslims in India , we should revoke it due to treatment to non-Muslims in pak majority Muslim country.



bwahahahahahahahahahah what and idiotic explaination of sickular India dahhhh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

ZMAN said:


> What kind of Shameless people You Pakistani are ?



 a shameless Indian talking about shamelessness even shame the shamelessness of your shameless rant.





> Pakistan is Theocracy , Even basic Rights Denied to non-muslins ! Regular kidnapping killing , raping of non-muslims is state sponsored People Hunting.
> 
> *Title is about Hindu Refugee from Pakistan !! and you blaming India ????? *
> 
> 
> 
> Well it's very Hard Fact ! but you Pakistani are delusional Everything in world is Idiotic for you.



Indians talking about rapes these days is infact sounds like raping themself.

bad idea.


----------



## IND151

they are welcome


----------



## Spring Onion

IND151 said:


> they are welcome



 no they are not that is the issue.


----------



## acid rain

Gigawatt said:


> I believe India had been more successful in maintaining peace with secular values. Bengalis, Muhajirs , Ahmediyyas and Shias who created Pakistan found themselves cornered in Pakistan.



All of them enjoy direct refugee status and can apply for asylum immediately - that speaks highly of Pakistan's condition and what all its minorities en masse go through.

Each and every minority in Pakistan is in danger and a potential refugee.

BRAVO PAKISTAN!!!!!

and, unashamedly Pakistanis question Indias conduct.


----------



## nair

All this kind of problems occurs because.....The very purpose of religion has been twisted by vested interests and some mad guys..... (this is a general statements which is applicable to every religion and every country)


----------



## Jango

ZMAN said:


> It can make sense to only Pakistani Shameless
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least not for Pakistanis  where Rape is Religion Inspired
> 
> Pakistani are no. 1 Child Molesters in World .



Bye Bye Multiple ID...aka AfghanX!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Spring Onion

ZMAN said:


> It can make sense to only Pakistani Shameless



ehhh you mean Indian shameless are also sensless lot.

hmmmm bad condition. 









> At least not for Pakistanis  where Rape is Religion Inspired
> 
> Pakistani are no. 1 Child Molesters in World .


*

not a good idea to blame others

2013 report

Child Sexual Abuse Widespread in India Amid Neglect, Group Says - Bloomberg

India needs to tighten child- protection laws and improve oversight of orphanages to curb sexual abuse of minors amid soul-searching over the scale of rape and assault in the country, Human Rights Watch said in a report released today. 

Sexual abuse is widespread in homes, schools and residential care facilities in India, the investigation found, and existing child protection programs fail the most vulnerable. More than 7,200 children, including infants, are raped every year, while many more cases go unreported, the New York-based advocacy group said in its 82-page report, citing previous studies and its own research. 

&#8220;India&#8217;s system to combat child sexual abuse is inadequate because government mechanisms fail to ensure the protection of children,&#8221; said Meenakshi Ganguly, South Asia director at Human Rights Watch. &#8220;Children who bravely complain of sexual abuse are often dismissed or ignored by the police, medical staff, and other authorities.&#8221; 

A brutal attack on a medical student aboard a moving bus in the south of India&#8217;s capital, New Delhi, on Dec. 16 shocked the nation and reverberated around the world. The gang rape of the woman -- who died from her injuries a fortnight later in a Singapore hospital -- triggered street protests and spurred calls for swifter and harsher punishments for sexual assaults. 

Responding to the public furor and recommendations drafted by a panel of former judges, Prime Minister Manmohan Singh&#8217;s administration pushed through changes to the criminal code without waiting for parliament&#8217;s assent. 

Trial Opens 

The trial of five men charged with conspiracy to abduct the 23-year-old woman, sexually assault and murder her, started Feb. 5 in a fast-track court in New Delhi. A sixth accused has been judged to be a juvenile and is facing a separate judicial process. All have pleaded not guilty. 

In a case that an official of the National Commission for the Protection of Child Rights described as &#8220;insane,&#8221; the Human Rights Watch report details systematic abuse of orphans and other children at a residential care facility in Haryana state, next to the capital. 

Girls were made to have sex with strangers for money, while the son-in-law of the home&#8217;s director had molested children, according to the report. The commission&#8217;s investigation team were told children were suspended from ceiling fans as punishment. 

Poor awareness, social stigma and negligence across society increase the suffering of many of India&#8217;s children, the group said in its report. India is home to 430 million children, about one in five of all under-18s in the world. 

The rights group said that greater efforts must be made to make sure the guilty are punished. Government agencies charged with protecting children need greater resources, and all institutions housing juveniles must be routinely and thoroughly inspected, the report concluded. Medical staff responding to accusations of sexual abuse should be trained to minimize invasive examinations. 

To contact the reporter on this story: Bibhudatta Pradhan in New Delhi at bpradhan@bloomberg.net 

To contact the editor


2007 report
BBC NEWS | South Asia | Abuse of Indian children 'common'
Two out of every three children in India are physically abused, according to a landmark government study.
Commissioned by the Ministry of Women and Child Development, the study says 53% of the surveyed children reported one or more forms of sexual abuse.
*This is the first time the government has done such an exhaustive survey on the controversial issue of child abuse.

Abuse of children, particularly sexual abuse, is rarely admitted in India and activists have welcomed the study. 

Releasing the report at a press conference in the capital, Delhi, Minister for Women and Child Development Renuka Chowdhury said: "In India there's a tradition of denying child abuse. It doesn't happen here is what we normally say.

"But by remaining silent, we have aided and abetted the abuse of children." 

Thousands quizzed 

Describing the findings of the study as "disturbing", Ms Chowdhury called for an end to the "conspiracy of silence".

The issue of child abuse has been raised in the past by non-governmental organisations, but this is the first time an attempt has been made by the government to document the scale of the problem.

The study took two years to complete, and covered 13 states where 12,247 children (between five and 12) and 2,324 young adults (over the age of 12) were quizzed.

Dr Loveleen Kacker, the official in charge of child welfare in the ministry, compiled the report.

She said the study had revealed that contrary to the general belief that only girls were abused, boys were equally at risk, if not more.

She said a substantial number of the abusers were "persons in trust and care-givers" who included parents, relatives and school teachers.







Ms Chowdhury said the findings of the study were disturbing


Dr Kacker said a disturbing finding of the study had been that 70% had not reported the abuse to anyone.

Besides surveying physical and sexual abuse, the study also collected statistics on emotional abuse and neglect of girls.

The study called for efforts to make society aware of the rights of children and officials say the data will help them formulate better policies to protect children.

'One too many' 

The report has been welcomed by child rights activists who say such a study was sorely needed in India.

Roland Angerer, country director of Plan International, told BBC News it was "very important that the government has finally taken up the issue".

"It doesn't matter what statistics say. Whether the percentage of abused children is 75 or whether it is 58 is unimportant. Each child that is abused is one too many," he said.

"It's important that parents and adults must learn that children are not property, that they have rights too."

In India, parents are often reluctant to admit child abuse and sexual abuse of children involving family members is almost always hushed up.







The study also collected data on how girls are neglected


Perhaps that is why - as the study shows - more than 50% of the young adults surveyed wanted the matter of abuse to remain within the family.

Only 17% of the abused young adults wanted harsh punishment for the abusers. 

Officials and activists say the biggest challenge for the authorities and society is to ensure that children are encouraged to report abuse.

India is home to almost 19% of the world's children. More than one-third of the country's population - 440m people - is made up of children below 18 years of age.

According to one study, at least 40% of these children are in need of care and protection.

The country has millions of child workers. 

Many are employed in hazardous industries and also in homes and small restaurants, which makes them vulnerable to violence and exploitation.

Last year the government banned children under 14 from being employed in homes and at restaurants to avoid their exploitation and abuse, but millions of children continue to work in these sectors.

India is a signatory to various international laws on the protection of children, but implementation of these laws is often lax.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nair

@Spring Onion Can you tell me what you trying to say here in simple language..... (on topic)


----------



## cyphercide

Spring Onion said:


> no they are not that is the issue.



That is the issue? Forcing them out of their homes is no biggie but the Pakistanis get concerned about the welfare of Hindus when they land in India? That is twisted even by your standards.


----------



## Spring Onion

nair said:


> @Spring Onion Can you tell me what you trying to say here in simple language..... (on topic)



pheww you mean i have to post again 

1. Most of these Pakistani Hindus are from Sindh provine who are fleeing due to feudalism . whereas in my province despite terrorism none of my fellow Hindu Pakistanis wishing to cross over and get Indian citizenship. though they do have relatives in India.


2. These Pakistani Hindus from Sindh do have real issues no doubt about it but taking advantage of the few incidents they day dreamed about better life in India and hence decided to give it a try and play the victim card.

3. Good if they get a better life but the end result is that they are all just day dreaming and are in bad condition there economically. no change for them.

4. They will be looked down upon as Pakistanis. even if some are granted Indian citizenship they are not going to have an easy life.

5. The Indians are boasting about their decision but at the same time you guys are not willing to accept them as one of you.

6. On personal note good luck to them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

danger007 said:


> and the people cry and have crocodile tears against Indian minority... look how the 22% declined to 2%...



Thats indian news, its authenticity is questionable.


----------



## Spring Onion

cyphercide said:


> That is the issue? Forcing them out of their homes is no biggie but the Pakistanis get concerned about the welfare of Hindus when they land in India? That is twisted even by your standards.



 no we are not concerned we are laughing at your concern and their day dreaming.

Indian Hindus are concerned about Pakistani Hindus but the Indian Hindus are not willing to give these Pakistani Hindus full and every facility they went for in India.


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Ayush said:


> the champ of minority rights ask us to care for our minorities. ...
> in india the minorities are growing and feel safe...



Depends what minority u have!!!

Pak is a Muslim country build for Muslims only so it will remain for Muslims. So our concern for Indian Muslims is genuine just like israel's concerns for jews n yr concern for hindus as yr a hindu dominated country.


----------



## Agnostic_Indian

Umair Nawaz said:


> Thats indian news, its authenticity is questionable.



as if you would have agreed with it if it was from bbc, Cnn or another foreign media.


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Agnostic_Indian said:


> as if you would have agreed with it if it was from bbc, Cnn or another foreign media.



Thats because its the matter of the country whose im national. My identity is Pakistani.
And lets not get into the facts that how much authenticity indian media has, we all know the reality.


----------



## Spring Onion

Gigawatt said:


> We are not that shameless to call any Pakistan Hindu migrant in India bhokha-nanga, the words Zulfiqar Mirza used once.



The Indians use much shameless words for own Muslims. 

and forget about emotionalism tell me will you give them all they wanted

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cyphercide

Spring Onion said:


> no we are not concerned we are laughing at your concern and their day dreaming.
> 
> Indian Hindus are concerned about Pakistani Hindus but the Indian Hindus are not willing to give these Pakistani Hindus full and every facility they went for in India.



They do become a concern for India as they are reaching our shores en masse. 

Do you really think that Pakistani Hindus(like other Pakistani minorities) are abandoning their homeland and putting life and limb on the line to move into a refugee camp, all because they wanted to cash in on some facility? They leave because they're scared for their lives and the lives of their loved ones, sister. And they leave because of the disgusting indifference of Pakistanis like yourself.


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Ayush said:


> and what exactly is that..except for beef consumption in some states..
> 
> tell me if a hindu had spit venom against muslims in pak, what would have happened to him...
> owaisi and geelani are still alive. 'alive'...


owaisi is in jail n gellani is not an indian but a kashmiri n have u ever heard of marvi sarmad??


----------



## Spring Onion

cyphercide said:


> They do become a concern for India as they are reaching our shores en masse.
> 
> Do you really think that Pakistani Hindus(like other Pakistani minorities) are abandoning their homeland and putting life and limb on the line to move into a refugee camp, all because they wanted to cash in on some facility? They leave because they're scared for their lives and the lives of their loved ones, sister. And they leave because of the disgusting indifference of Pakistanis like yourself.



why dont you concern for your own millions of downtrodden Indians?

secondly for whatever they are going to India they are not getting it hence they are just wasting their time and closing all doors in own country as well


----------



## INDIC

Spring Onion said:


> The Indians use much shameless words for own Muslims.
> 
> and forget about emotionalism tell me will you give them all they wanted



Leaving aside the procedure we Indian never consider Hindus coming from Pakistan as unwanted people unlike Pakistan who still consider Muhajirs as unwanted people asking them "India wapis chale jao" or some unwanted Biharis in Dhaka waiting for Pakistani citizenship


----------



## Sedqal

Gigawatt said:


> Leaving aside the procedure we Indian never consider Hindus coming from Pakistan as unwanted people unlike Pakistan who still consider Muhajirs as unwanted people asking them "India wapis chale jao" or some unwanted Biharis in Dhaka waiting for Pakistani citizenship



Trying really hard to divert attention


----------



## INDIC

Sedqal said:


> Trying really hard to divert attention



Just questioning your credibility.


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Gigawatt said:


> What about hate infested Pakistani textbooks, even movies.



Quote me in the next reply from our text books then i will tell u is it fact or lie!!!!!


----------



## imran_ind

Spring Onion said:


> Force them we have no issue. The Indian Muslims choose to remain in India in wake of partition owing to the fear that they will lose property and wealth in India if they migrate but alas they are now in worst of conditions. so NO we dont want any of your Indian citizen here.
> 
> you can force them to any other country.




Who told u that we want to migrate in a messed up land, we have seen what pakistan has offererd to the muhajirs , balochis and benglalis , non of the indian muslims regret for not migrating to pakistan the reason is we are safe, free and secured in our homeland , no one is seeking asylum in ur country .


----------



## INDIC

Umair Nawaz said:


> Quote me in the next reply from our text books then i will tell u is it fact or lie!!!!!



LMAO Coming from you.


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Gigawatt said:


> LMAO Coming from you.



Dont run away now said that our books r against hindus so quote them where they say that xyz stuff??


----------



## cyphercide

Spring Onion said:


> why dont you concern for your own millions of downtrodden Indians?
> 
> secondly for whatever they are going to India they are not getting it hence they are just wasting their time and closing all doors in own country as well



Again, they are turning up on our shores. This directly makes it our problem. Last time Pakistanis flooded our borders due to a ongoing genocide, India carved a new nation out of her. Just saying.

It isn't economic migration. They are abandoning Pakistan to escape their ongoing persecution. They do not have any right to ask for preferential treatment as they aren't our citizens in the first place. Still, they prefer becoming illegal immigrants in India than exercise their choice of going back to Pakistan. That should tell you something.


----------



## Slav Defence

Umair Nawaz said:


> Dont run away now said that our books r against hindus so quote them where they say that xyz stuff??



lol...this is is so not true umair bhai...well asked....I have never seen a single article against Indians??specifically Hindus?infact in Islamiat our youth is taught to respect other minortites....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

EyelessInGaza said:


> Webmaster, I couldn't disagree more. We can have a meaningful debate, but let me give one example
> 
> *Do you know one of one Pakistani Hindu political leader who can make a speech against the majority community like the one Owaisi made in Hyderabad? If he did would he live the next 24 hours?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a more general note, sure Muslims in India could be a lot better off than they are. No one denies that fact. Some sections of Hindu society are biased against Muslims.
> 
> But I would disagree that they have to do everything 'hidden'. One thing I would agree with you is on cow slaughter- that is an emotive issue. But most other things, I fail to see what they have to hide, or are hiding.



Akbar Owaisi is in jail for same type speeches in yr country.
BTW ever heard of marvi sarmad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

Umair Nawaz said:


> Depends what minority u have!!!
> 
> Pak is a Muslim country build for Muslims only so it will remain for Muslims. So our concern for Indian Muslims is genuine just like israel's concerns for jews n yr concern for hindus as yr a hindu dominated country.



Why don't you think same for Afghan Muslims and Uyghur Muslims.  

I saw Pakistani getting very happy with fighting between Afghan Pashtuns and Pakistani Pashtuns and cheerleading for China for Ramandan ban for Uyghur Muslims.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Slav Defence said:


> lol...this is is so not true umair bhai...well asked....I have never seen a single article against Indians??specifically Hindus?infact in Islamiat our youth is taught to respect other minortites....



Yup thats true, but these brainwashed indians only believe what their gov tells them!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

imran_ind said:


> Who told u that we want to migrate in a messed up land, we have seen what pakistan has offererd to the muhajirs , balochis and benglalis , non of the indian muslims regret for not migrating to pakistan the reason is we are safe, free and secured in our homeland , no one is seeking asylum in ur country .



Your own bharatis were suggesting to force Indian Muslims out because Hindus were migrating to India  so much so for your words.

go ask them not me


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Gigawatt said:


> Why don't you think same for Afghan Muslims and Uyghur Muslims.
> 
> I saw Pakistani getting very happy with fighting between Afghan Pashtuns and Pakistani Pashtuns and cheerleading for China for Ramandan ban for Uyghur Muslims.



Stop ur brain farts tamil boy!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Gigawatt said:


> Why don't you think same for Afghan Muslims and Uyghur Muslims.
> 
> I saw Pakistani getting very happy with fighting between Afghan Pashtuns and Pakistani Pashtuns and cheerleading for China for Ramandan ban for Uyghur Muslims.



LOL u first quote me the sentences or articles where it says anything against indian from out text books??

Another Indian gone nuts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

cyphercide said:


> Again, they are turning up on our shores. This directly makes it our problem. Last time Pakistanis flooded our borders due to a ongoing genocide, India carved a new nation out of her. Just saying.
> 
> It isn't economic migration. They are abandoning Pakistan to escape their ongoing persecution. They do not have any right to ask for preferential treatment as they aren't our citizens in the first place. Still, they prefer becoming illegal immigrants in India than exercise their choice of going back to Pakistan. That should tell you something.



bwahahahah when are you carving out a new country from Sri Lanka?


dahhhhhhh


----------



## Umair Nawaz

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Stop ur brain farts tamil boy!



He is a member of RSS, the hindu radical group.



Spring Onion said:


> Your own bharatis were suggesting to force Indian Muslims out because Hindus were migrating to India  so much so for your words.
> 
> go ask them not me



Educate indian friends abt marvi sarmad.


----------



## Slav Defence

Umair Nawaz said:


> LOL u first quote me the sentences or articles where it says anything against indian from out text books??
> 
> Another Indian gone nuts.



well we can shoe them 1000 pro-minority articles and 10x topic from our textbooks lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

Umair Nawaz said:


> Dont run away now said that our books r against hindus so quote them where they say that xyz stuff??



Teaching hate: Punjab textbooks spreading bigotry, hate says NCJP &#8211; The Express Tribune

Hate content in Punjab, Sindh school curricula | Pakistan | DAWN.COM
All Pakistani kids learn to hate Hindus in school books

How Pakistani textbooks pollute innocent minds - Rediff.com News



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Stop ur brain farts tamil boy!



What wrong I said.


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Gigawatt said:


> Leave President, can a Hindu/Christian become even the interior minister or Foreign minister or army chief in Pakistan.



Ever heard of justice Rana Bhagwan Das??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cyphercide

Spring Onion said:


> bwahahahah when are you carving out a new country from Sri Lanka?
> 
> 
> dahhhhhhh



It's a bit too early in the evening to get wasted, init?

What does Sri Lanka have to do with anything that's being discussed here? Are they honorary(?) Pakistanis now?


----------



## Slav Defence

Umair Nawaz said:


> Ever heard of justice Rana Bhagwan Das??



yeah and i have heared that he specially arrived for some case..i don't remember what it was?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Gigawatt said:


> Teaching hate: Punjab textbooks spreading bigotry, hate says NCJP &#8211; The Express Tribune
> 
> Hate content in Punjab, Sindh school curricula | Pakistan | DAWN.COM
> All Pakistani kids learn to hate Hindus in school books
> 
> How Pakistani textbooks pollute innocent minds - Rediff.com News
> 
> 
> 
> What wrong I said.


LOL kid

I told u to quote me a specific text from our textbooks that u find offensive against indians specifically n guess what u post some news articles claiming them that too very old ones

LOL this Particular Indian has gone WILD now


----------



## Spring Onion

cyphercide said:


> It's a bit too early in the evening to get wasted, init?
> 
> What does Sri Lanka have to do with anything that's being discussed here? Are they honorary(?) Pakistanis now?



they are sri lankan i was talking about the honorary LTTE terrorists and their supporting tamil refugees.


----------



## Umair Nawaz

kam22 said:


> Wrong...............India shld arm them to there teeths to fight for their rights....
> 
> Would pakistan accept Kashmiris without kashmir.........No...... then humne kya sarafat ka theka le laka hai
> 
> time to give them a taste of there own medicine



Yeah yeah then do with these just 450 individuals to fight



Slav Defence said:


> yeah and i have heared that he specially arrived for some case..i don't remember what it was?



It was a Hindu rape case in Sindh i think that made a big fuzz an year ago i think.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Slav Defence

Umair Nawaz said:


> Yeah yeah then do with these just 450 individuals to fight
> 
> 
> 
> It was a Hindu rape case in Sindh i think that made a big fuzz an year ago i think.


well you just throw a bomb at him.....we specially called for judge of same religion so that neutral process is carried out..what the hell else they want from us?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Gigawatt said:


> I talked about Lollywood, watch the movie "Border" of your Superstar Shan where movie refers Hindus as dogs number of times. Its on youtube.



Border is an Indian move u crappy head.



Slav Defence said:


> well you just throw a bomb at him.....we specially called for judge of same religion so that neutral process is carried out..what the hell else they want from us?



It seems they have been watching star plus n bollywood a lot

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Slav Defence

Umair Nawaz said:


> Border is an Indian move u crappy head.
> 
> 
> 
> It seems they have been watching star plus n bollywood a lot



infact umair bhai bollywood specially made anti-pakistani movies like qayamat during bjp rule...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nda5zZUFNsI&list=LLILa0YMpsPwem71oivNWqVw


----------



## cyphercide

Spring Onion said:


> they are sri lankan i was talking about the honorary LTTE terrorists and their supporting tamil refugees.



Again, I wrote about the last time Pakistanis found themselves on our doorstep and you brought up the issue of Sri Lanka. Notice the disconnect over what was being said? Much obliged if you could move past your circular logic of regurgitating the first thing that crosses your mind.


----------



## Umair Nawaz




----------



## INDIC

Umair Nawaz said:


> LOL kid
> 
> I told u to quote me a specific text from our textbooks that u find offensive against indians specifically n guess what u post some news articles claiming them that too very old ones
> 
> LOL this Particular Indian has gone WILD now



Read the first link from express tribune.


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Gigawatt said:


> Read the first link from express tribune.



Express tribune is not a authentic source dude. But why dont u specifically point out a text that u in particular find offensive??


----------



## nair

Gigawatt said:


> Read the first link from express tribune.



Why you wasting your time man...... just leave it


----------



## INDIC

Umair Nawaz said:


> Ever heard of justice Rana Bhagwan Das??



Tell me when you have real Chief Justice instead of Acting kaamchalu chief Justice during lawyers protests.


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Gigawatt said:


> Tell me when you have real Chief Justice instead of Acting kaamchalu chief Justice during lawyers protests.


LOl then u tell me when did u had a real PM/president in yr country even if its MMA or Abdul Kalam all r chamchas of yr lok saba, Congress or Sonia Gandhi.


----------



## INDIC

Umair Nawaz said:


> Border is an Indian move u crappy head.
> 
> 
> 
> It seems they have been watching star plus n bollywood a lot



Search "Border" Pakistani movie on youtube your superstar actor Shaan. Ajtr was telling that idiotic movie was blockbuster in Pakistan.


----------



## Ayush

Umair Nawaz said:


> owaisi is in jail n gellani is not an indian but a kashmiri n have u ever heard of marvi sarmad??



but owaisi is still alive and geelani is a kashmiri and an indian, , doesn't matter whether he likes it or not...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

Umair Nawaz said:


> LOl then u tell me when did u had a real PM/president in yr country even if its MMA or Abdul Kalam all r chamchas of yr lok saba, Congress or Sonia Gandhi.



None of them are acting kaamchalau. 



Umair Nawaz said:


> Express tribune is not a authentic source dude. But why dont u specifically point out a text that u in particular find offensive??



Why don't you read your textbook and compare it with express tribune.


----------



## Ayush

Umair Nawaz said:


> Depends what minority u have!!!
> 
> Pak is a Muslim country build for Muslims only so it will remain for Muslims. So our concern for Indian Muslims is genuine just like israel's concerns for jews n yr concern for hindus as yr a hindu dominated country.



so does that mean u will kill them all or.convert them???

ever heard of israeli arabs.they serve in the army and are a growing minority. .Google it. .


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Ayush said:


> so does that mean u will kill them all or.convert them???
> 
> ever heard of israeli arabs.they serve in the army and are a growing minority. .Google it. .



Sure they r but that doesnt change that Do u even know we had legendary PAF pilots like Cecil Chaudhary who bombed IAF bases in 65 n 71 while flying a bomber and ever heard of our Sikh soldier. and evewn Arun Lal our first hindu cricketer in 70s n Danish Parab Shankr Kaneria, marvi sarmad, justice rana bhagwan das??

Thing is that in Israel the new r very very limited in numbers in their threat is from larger armies of their neighbors thats why they induct them but only as petty officers not in big ranks.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pakistani_Sikhs
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harcharan_Singh



Gigawatt said:


> Search "Border" Pakistani movie on youtube your superstar actor Shaan. Ajtr was telling that idiotic movie was blockbuster in Pakistan.


LOL a blockbuster movie but nobody has heard abt it.
Ajtr is an indian women married to a muslim. She is a Hindu born now a Muslim ask her.


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Gigawatt said:


> None of them are acting kaamchalau.
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you read your textbook and compare it with express tribune.



LOl 
U hindu RSS member now u fallen in my trap.
So how do u think im doing my PhD by not reading my basic textbooks first??



Ayush said:


> but owaisi is still alive and geelani is a kashmiri and *an indian*, , doesn't matter whether he likes it or not...



Kashmiris r not indians dude. And What Abt Marvi Sarmad she is alive too n free bird not in jail like Akbar owaisi or like gillani used to be.


----------



## doppelganger

hindu muslim hindu muslim hindu muslim hindu muslim hindu muslim hindu muslim hindu muslim 

still going on .....

Duracell bunnies


----------



## illusion8

Poor plight of Pakistani Hindu's or for that matter any minority in Pakistan 



> There has been complete apathy on the part of the government," said Fizza Hazzan, a teacher and member of Shiite community in Islamabad.
> 
> "There is a lack of will on the part of the government to provide legal protection to Christians," said Father Rehmat, the priest at Our Lady of Fatima Church in Islamabad.





> Iftikhar Arif, a prominent Pakistani scholar and poet, said sectarian violence has spread in Pakistan as secular public life has retreated and the government failed to clamp down on militants. "This is a created phenomena," he said. "This would not have happened if militant groups hadn't been sheltered [by security forces] in the past."



Pakistani Minorities See New Threats - WSJ.com



> &#8220;Local authorities, including the provincial police, stood by and did not protect either the Christians that were threatened or their homes,&#8221; HRW said in a statement.





> HRW said social persecution and legal discrimination against religious minorities has become particularly widespread in Punjab province. It urged the Punjab Government, led by former premier Nawaz Sharif&#8217;s PML-N party, to investigate and prosecute those behind campaigns of intimidation, threats and violence against Christians, Ahmadis and other vulnerable groups.





> Members of the Ahmadi community continued to be a major target for blasphemy prosecutions and were subjected to specific anti-Ahmadi laws across Pakistan.
> 
> &#8220;They faced increasing social discrimination as militant groups used provisions of the law to prevent Ahmadis from &#8216;posing as Muslims,&#8217; forced the demolition of Ahmadi mosques in Lahore, barred Ahmadis from using their mosques in Rawalpindi, and vandalized Ahmadi graves across Punjab province,&#8221; the statement said.



Human Rights Watch lambasts Pakistan&#8217;s record on minorities | Niti Central



> &#8220;Hindus are suffering social and religious persecution in Pakistan,&#8221; Chetan Ram, 39, the group&#8217;s leader, told AFP on Tuesday.
> &#8220;My wife, mother and family are with me and we will not return to Pakistan whatever the living conditions are in India.&#8221;
> 
> &#8220;It was painful decision to leave Pakistan because my sister could not come with us as she is married there but we will not go back.&#8221;



Pakistani Hindus flee to India claiming persecution &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## EyelessInGaza

Umair Nawaz said:


> Akbar Owaisi is in jail for same type speeches in yr country.



And rightfully so for a disgusting, vile hate speech.



Umair Nawaz said:


> BTW ever heard of marvi sarmad



That's one problem I have; why are you comparing Sarmad to Owaisi. She's an activist and human rights activist. Why compare her to a political hate monger like Owaisi?

Marwi's Indian counterpart would be Arundhati Roy who has consistently criticized the Indian government, IA's record in Kashmir and defended the disadvantaged in India.


----------



## Ayush

Umair Nawaz said:


> LOl
> U hindu RSS member now u fallen in my trap.
> So how do u think im doing my PhD by not reading my basic textbooks first??
> 
> 
> 
> Kashmiris r not indians dude. And What Abt Marvi Sarmad she is alive too n free bird not in jail like Akbar owaisi or like gillani used to be.



kashmiris are Indians. ..

about her, ya, she narrowly escaped an attack

also she is.an activist demanding rights and not a hate speech giving fool like owaisi


----------



## INDIC

Umair Nawaz said:


> LOl
> U hindu RSS member now u fallen in my trap.
> So how do u think im doing my PhD by not reading my basic textbooks first??
> 
> 
> 
> Kashmiris r not indians dude. And What Abt Marvi Sarmad she is alive too n free bird not in jail like Akbar owaisi or like gillani used to be.



What your Phd has to do with pakistani hate invested textbook, I know you will never accept any fact.  . For you BBC, CNN, Dawn, express tribune all are lies and you won't trust Pakistani journalist too.


----------



## Umair Nawaz

EyelessInGaza said:


> And rightfully so for a disgusting, vile hate speech.
> 
> 
> 
> That's one problem I have; why are you comparing Sarmad to Owaisi. She's an activist and human rights activist. Why compare her to a political hate monger like Owaisi?
> 
> .


LOl marvi sarmad is not a human rights person she is just claimed one who likes to bash Muslims to gain sympathy. Akbar Owaisi is a Muslim leader who stands for Muslim rights n guess what does yr hindu dominated nation does to him n hisa fellows who stand for Muslim rights like Gellani. U put them in jail n in the other hand such manics like marvi sarmad roam freely in my country take bribe from enemy in even come in main stream media with their radical views n earn angar of people. But can this be done in a country like india??
No



Gigawatt said:


> W*hat your Phd has to do with pakistani hate invested textbook, *I know you will never accept any fact.  . For you BBC, CNN, Dawn, express tribune all are lies and you won't trust Pakistani journalist too.



First u have to pass yr junior exam on compulsory subjects to reach up to PhD standards.
And this allegation is done abt our junior textbooks up to 10th class that i have studied n found nothing against indians.

Thats why im challenging u kiddo to quote the particular text that u find offensive.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

Umair Nawaz said:


> First u have to pass yr junior exam on compulsory subjects to reach up to PhD standards.
> And this allegation is done abt our junior textbooks up to 10th class that i have studied n* found nothing against indians.*



You textbook teaches hate against Hindus and Christians.

While Pakistani censor board allows to use detrogatory word 'dog' multiple times against Hindus in Lollywood movies.


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Ayush said:


> kashmiris are Indians. ..
> 
> about her, ya, she narrowly escaped an attack
> 
> also she is.an activist demanding rights and not a hate speech giving fool like owaisi


LOL what attack, last time i say her was just a publicity stunt done by her. She lives in my city n we know her very well here. She is someone whom u can refer to as a cheap person. Even my hindu friends of Isloo hate her as they say people like her give them bad name.

BTW Kashmiris r separate people not indians. Even i hail from Azad Kashmir with relatives in Baramulla. We dont lke to call ourselves as Indians.

And Akbar Owaisi, well enough said he has a massive support of muslims in yr country who call him their leader its not me who is saying it and he end up being in jail and in the otherhand people like marvi sarmad is roaming freely here.



Gigawatt said:


> *You textbook teaches hate against Hindus and Christians.
> 
> While Pakistani censor board allows to use detrogatory word 'dog' multiple times against Hindus in Lollywood movies.*



LOL Kiddo dont run in circles quote me where does it says anything offensive let go christians i challenge u to quote me abt Indians in particular??


----------



## INDIC

Umair Nawaz said:


> LOL Kiddo dont run in circles quote me where does it says anything offensive let go christians i challenge u to quote me abt Indians in particular??



And you rejected all the link I provided to you.


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Gigawatt said:


> And you rejected all the link I provided to you.



Now dont reply me if u cant quote.


----------



## PARAS

> Even i hail from Azad Kashmir with relatives in Baramulla



 Lol!!! Azad Kashmir is as much kashmir as is Kashmiri Gate(which is actually in Delhi).



> And Akbar Owaisi, well enough said he has a massive support of muslims in yr country who call him their leader



The best friend of mine , who also happens to be a muslim told me he would beat that dork to pulp if he ever got a chance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## danger007

Umair Nawaz said:


> Thats indian news, its authenticity is questionable.


Indian source is questionable...
BBC like sources are not reliable and do propaganda... 
pakistani sources, the author is a traitor, BS article...
hahahah what left... who will care about your question?


----------



## EyelessInGaza

Umair Nawaz said:


> LOl marvi sarmad is not a human rights person she is just claimed one who likes to bash Muslims to gain sympathy. Akbar Owaisi is a Muslim leader who stands for Muslim rights n guess what does yr hindu dominated nation does to him n hisa fellows who stand for Muslim rights like Gellani. U put them in jail n in the other hand such manics like marvi sarmad roam freely in my country take bribe from enemy in even come in main stream media with their radical views n earn angar of people. But can this be done in a country like india??
> No
> 
> .....



Well, I guess that's where we disagree. I am surprised you are comparing Owaisi to Marwi. I am not sure why you think Owaisi is a good example of a Muslim leader- just listen to what he says. How can any reasonable person describe his speech as anything but provocative and hate filled?

And tell me, if a Hindu political leader gave a speech like that in Pakistan, forget jail, how long would he survive?

And on the subject of Marwi, we have Arundhati- ever listened to how much she criticizes the Indian state? But that is her right.


----------



## SirHatesALot

They should be rehabilated and integrated asap.


----------



## Hulk

Pakistani don't believe in giving equal rights to others in practicing their own faith. The Blasphemy law is only created to force people to convert to Islam. In a country where people are ready to kill in the name of Allah who needs Blasphemy laws. It is one of the worst country when is comes to religious tolerance.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Trishula

This is what happens when mleccha pigs rule India


----------



## neehar

WebMaster said:


> 100% Tax Free religious education? Like Madrassa education for free?
> 
> Pilgrimages on Kafir Money? That is interesting. Link?



dnt know about tax free education but we have seperate institutions reserved for them not just regular ones
our latest budget 2013-14 :

"The Finance Minister allocated Rs. 3,511 crore to the Ministry of Minority Affairs, which 
is an increase of 12 percent over the BE and 60 percent over the RE of 2012-13. The Maulana 
Azad Education Foundation is the main vehicle to implement education schemes and 
channelized funds to non-government organisations for the minorities. Its corpus stands at Rs. 
750 crore. With the objective of raising it to Rs. 1500 crore during the 12th Plan period, the 
Minister proposed to allocate Rs. 160 crore to the corpus fund. The foundation wishes to add 
medical aid to its objectives and the same has been accepted that a beginning can be made by 
providing medical facilities such as a resident doctor in the educational institutions run or funded 
by the Foundation. Rs. 100 crore is being allocated to launch this initiative"
page 50
http://pib.nic.in/archieve/others/2013/feb/benglish.pdf


----------



## dravidianhero

Areesh said:


> Lol. Muhajirs are living way better life than an average Indian. Let alone these guys. They are doing jobs at high salaries. They are doing business. They are studying in universities.
> 
> You are just BSing. Don't waste my time at least on this issue buddy. You know who i am. you can't fool me atleast on this.



ya ya living a good life .they dont even know whether they will be back or get killed in any bomb blast once they move out of their house.have some shame man.


----------



## A1Kaid

This percentage of Hindus were once 22% of Pakistan's population in 1951 and now they are 2% of the population, with majority of Hindu families living in Sindh is another propaganda smear by Hindustanis.


In 1951, Pakistan included West Pakistan and East Pakistan (today's Bangladesh), after separation Pakistan's Hindu population obviously fell, as Bangladesh has a large percentage of the 22% of the Hindu population not West Pakistan.


----------



## Sashan

Spring Onion said:


> Contradiction in your own post.
> 
> 1. You said Gandhi's stand on Khilafat movement given rise to communal violence/politics. OK lets for a moment consider your point then who were against this decision of Gandhi?
> 
> the answer is obvioulsy Hindus were against this decision because they were NOT in favour of supporting a MUSLIM movement.
> 
> 2. communal violence/hatered and politics go hand in hand in that part of the world even today. so lets not make excuses. as per your comments Nehru was responsible for communal politics so who were once again the other party?
> 
> Hindu majority who opposed any leverage to Muslims of subcontinent so howcome anti-Nehru, anti-Gandhi forces (may be today's anti-congress aka Hindu groups) could have made India a true secular country in the first place?
> 
> These Hindu groups are the one who are against Muslim/Christian growth in India





Learn the communal politics of Khilafat movement support by Gandhi and how this was followed by Rajiv with Shah Bano Case and in order to offset the damage, how he opened up Babri Masjid - learn the communal politics(not the riots or violence - the use of religion for their own narrow objectives)


You see Nehru/Gandhi as secular forces and rest as Right wing supporters - don't you? that is where your flaw is - there are 2 anti - Nehru/Gandhi groups - right wing supporters and centrists like me who wanted a proper secular modern India.

The below are the flaws from Nehru

1. Allowing different personal laws for different religions 
2. Modernizing Hindu law(which covered all Dharmic religions) in 1954/61 etc while Christian laws were already modernized- thereby abolishing dowry/Polygamy and other social evils whereas Muslim law was not touched - so Maher exists/polygamy exists and the woman maintenance provided by Supreme court for muslim women slashed down by a bil passed by Rajiv(Shah Bano Case example)
3. Not enshrining the word secular in the constitution

So you have the laws reformed on one side for most sections of the population while a certain section of the population was left alone allowing all the medieval practices - polygamy/dowry/non-maintenance for women etc. So is that how one is going to build a modern society? That is where I see the flaw with Nehru.

Right wing folks wanted a Dharmic dominated country but centrist wanted a proper secular country but Nehru provided neither - So do you get it?


----------



## Soumitra

*NEW DELHI: ****** gave birth to a baby boy three days before she was to take a train to India. Her family, natives of Hyderabad in Pakistan, failed to arrange for the infant's passport in the short time before the journey. On March 10, ****** left the baby with a relative and boarded the train with a pledge never to return.


"I sacrificed the boy to save the lives of my six other children," she says*.

For three years, ****** and her family, along with 472 other Pakistani Hindus who came in through the Rajasthan border on March 10, had waited for an opportunity to cross into India. They finally got the visa on the pretext of attending the Maha Kumbh.

On reaching India, not a single one of them performed the holy ritual. Instead, they took asylum in a 28-room former primary school building in Bijwasan, southwest Delhi. Without wasting time they moved the office of southwest Delhi's deputy commissioner seeking Indian nationality and written letters for help to the President and NHRC, among others.

However, the group is gripped with the fear of being deported back because their visa expires on April 8 and they haven't heard from the authorities yet.

*"I am willing to die here than return to Pakistan. I have had enough," says Sohan Das (62), who is here with his son, daughter-in-law and three granddaughters. "I am responsible for the dignity and safety of these three girls," said Das pointing to his granddaughters â Kamal (17), Dolly (15) and Naina (12).*

He said he did not want his granddaughters' fate to be like that of Radha's, a 15-year-old married girl in the group who gave birth to her third child on April 5. Fearing for her safety, Radha's parents had married her off at age 10.

Her third child, born in Delhi, died hours later due to birth complications. Radha, however, seems unaffected. "Even if the child had survived, there was not much I could have offered him," says a skinny Radha, turning her back to the camera and going back to her room to rest.

Living conditions in the asylum is no better than a slum, but the group isn't complaining. The building was a primary school till 2011. After that its owner, Nahar Singh, a customs officer, started giving out individual rooms on rent. Singh says he has suffered a loss of Rs 70,000 in giving shelter to the 280-strong group of Pakistani nationals as he had to get the building vacated for them.

Ten to 17 people live out of each 8x8-foot room in the building. "As long as we are safe and have the freedom to follow our faith we don't mind these living conditions. We are hard-working people and can earn our living to make things better in the future. But self-respect and safety are paramount," says Dharamvir Bagri (37), one of the citizenship seekers.

Seniors in the group say things weren't this bad for minorities in Pakistan till about 15 years ago. "Extremism has risen in Pakistan in the last 15-20 years. Prior to that, life was not this difficult," says Baisakhi (70).

*Another senior, Saitha Ram (80), chips in, "Extremist groups are not sparing moderate Muslims in Pakistan. What do you expect them to do with Hindus?"*

In their plea to the deputy commissioner, the Pak nationals have named Prime Minister Manmohan Singh and BJP leader L K Advani. "These personalities were privileged enough to have migrated to India in 1947, which our forefathers failed to do. However, we too are legal heirs of bonafide citizens of undivided India like them," reads the plea.

Asylum-seeker left behind infant in Pakistan - Times Of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

Umair Nawaz said:


> Now dont reply me if u cant quote.



Here is the content from your textbook but I am 100% sure you will deny it too. 

Here is what 70% of student population in Pakistan study
Original Report at CRSS Pakistan

Look What We Are Teaching At Public Schools

Pakistan&#8217;s public schools, which educate some 70 percent of the student population&#8230;.
Prescribed textbooks for
Classes 4 and 5, *attended by children aged 8 to 10, are bursting with anti-Hindu and anti-Sikh
themes. By Class 6, when students are typically 10 to 12 years old, anti-Christian,* anti-British and anti-European indoctrination begins. Children are taught that the &#8220;*Christians and Europeans were not happy to see the Muslims flourishing in life*.&#8221;31* Anti-Jewish postulations are introduced in Class 7*. In Classes 9-10, when students are typically 13 to 16 years old, the &#8216;importance of Jihad&#8217; is cultivated.
Here are excerpts from textbooks:
Text No. 1
Class: 4
Subject: Social Studies
Pages: 80-81
*&#8220;Sikhs destroyed the Muslim towns from the river Sutlej to the river Jamna. A
number of times the Sikhs crossed the river Jamna and looted and destroyed the
settlements of the Muslims. They truned the mosques into their &#8216;Gurdawaras&#8217;,
demolished the shrines of the Muslim saints and burnt religious schools and
libraries.&#8221;*
Authors: Dr Miss Ferozah Yasmeen, Dr Azhar Hamid, Mian Muhammad Javed
Akhtar, Nasir-ur-Din Ghaznavi, Muhammad Zubair Hashmi, Bashir-ud-Din Malik
and Qazi Ajjad Ahmed.
Comment (inside backcover): &#8220;The Punjab Texbook Board is your own
organization. It produces quality and cost effective textbooks for you.&#8221;
Text No. 2
Class: 4
Subject: Social Studies
Pages: 83
&#8220;*The Muslims of Pakistan provided all the facilities to the Hindus and Sikhs who
left for India. But the Hindus and Sikhs looted the Muslims in India with both
hands and they attacked their caravans, busses and railway trains. Therefore
about 1 million Muslims were martyred on their way to Pakistan.&#8221;*
21
Authors: Dr Miss Ferozah Yasmeen, Dr Azhar Hamid, Mian Muhammad Javed
Akhtar, Nasir-ur-Din Ghaznavi, Muhammad Zubair Hashmi, Bashir-ud-Din Malik
and Qazi Ajjad Ahmed.
Comment (inside backcover): &#8220;Approved by Federal Ministry of Education,
Government of Pakistan, Islamabad.&#8221;
Text No. 3
Class: 4
Subject: Social Studies
Pages: 84
&#8220;India invaded Lahore on the 6th of September, 1965 without any ultimatum. After
17 days, the Indian authorities laid down arms acknowledging the bravery and
gallantry of the Pak Army and civilians.&#8221;
Authors: Dr Miss Ferozah Yasmeen, Dr Azhar Hamid, Mian Muhammad Javed
Akhtar, Nasir-ur-Din Ghaznavi, Muhammad Zubair Hashmi, Bashir-ud-Din Malik
and Qazi Ajjad Ahmed.
Comment (inside backcover): &#8220;Approved by Federal Ministry of Education,
Government of Pakistan, Islamabad.&#8221;
Text No. 4
Class: 5
Subject: Social Studies
Pages: 123
&#8220;When India was defeated in the war of 1965, she excited the Muslims of East
Pakistan against the Muslims of West Pakistan. *For this prupose, Inida sought
the help of those Hindus who lived in East Pakistan.* Ultimately, India attacked
East Pakistan in December 1971 and helped the East Pakistanis to sever their
relations with West Pakistan. Thus East Pakistan was separated from West
Pakistan. The East Pakistanis renamed their country Bangladesh. India
immediately recognized Bangladesh as an independent soverign state.&#8221;
Authors: Dr Ferozah Yasmeen, Mrs Zarina Asharf, Bashir-ud-din Malik, Prof
Mirza Munawwar and Mian Mohammed Javed.
Comment (inside frontcover): &#8220;To achieve a better standard of life, quality
education playes a pivotal role. My Government is trying hard to provide this
base (Ch Pervez Elahi, Chief Minister, Punjab.&#8221;
Text No. 5
Class: 5
Subject: Social Studies
Pages: 123
22
*&#8220;India is our traditional enemy and we should always keep ourselves ready to
defend out beloved country from Indian aggression.&#8221;*
Authors: Dr Ferozah Yasmeen, Mrs Zarina Asharf, Bashir-ud-din Malik, Prof
Mirza Munawwar and Mian Mohammed Javed.
Comment (inside frontcover): &#8220;As for curriculum development, a team of
professional experts was assem,bled for writing of textbooks, which will prove
helpful in achieving the quality of education (Ch Pervez Elahi, Chief Minister,
Punjab.&#8221;
Text No. 6
Class: 6
Subject: Social Studies
Pages: 100
&#8220;*The foundation of Hindu set up was based on injustice and cruelty&#8221;*
Scripted & Translated by: Prof. Mian Muhammed Aslam, Prof. Muhammed
Farooq Malik and Qazi Sajjad Ahmed.
Comment (inside frontcover): &#8220;Our curriculum in the past was not in concert with
the requirements of modern times. I am pleased to note that the government has
not only given importance to the sovereignty and security of the country, but also
taken steps for the improvement of the quality of education and curriculum to
bring it in tune with the latest standards (Message from General Pervez
Musharraf).&#8221;
Text No. 7
Class: 6
Subject: Social Studies
Pages: 63
*&#8220;The religion has deep impact on the children in Bharat. The Hindu, Muslim, Sikh
and Christian children have their own separate identiy.&#8221;*
Scripted & Translated by: Prof. Mian Muhammed Aslam, Prof. Muhammed
Farooq Malik and Qazi Sajjad Ahmed.
Comment (insdie frontcover): &#8220;It is a historical fact that the Muslims ruled the
world for hundreds of years on the basis of the knowledge acquired by their
intellectuals, philosophers and scientitsts (Message from General Pervez
Musharraf).&#8221;
Text No. 8
Class: 6
Subject: Social Studies
Pages: 54-55
&#8220;The Hindus claim Harijans as their integrated part but deal with them in the
same manner as they behave with Muslims and other communities.&#8221;
23
Scripted & Translated by: Prof. Mian Muhammed Aslam, Prof. Muhammed
Farooq Malik and Qazi Sajjad Ahmed.
Comment: &#8220;In the light of Islamic teachins and to meet the challenges of lifek, it
is incumbent upon all Pakistanis to devote their energies for acquiring knowledge
with special emphasis on computer and IT education ((Message from General
Pervez Musharraf).&#8221;
Text No. 9
Class: 6
Subject: Social Studies
Pages: 95
&#8220;Conquest of Debul: A furious battle was fought between the two forces&#8230;..The
Muslims changed the slogan of Allah-o-Akbar and Catapult was operated and
started throwing heavy stones&#8230;&#8230;.*The Hindus lost all hopes. The enemy was
defeated and the fort was conquered*.&#8221;
Scripted & Translated by: Prof. Mian Muhammed Aslam, Prof. Muhammed
Farooq Malik and Qazi Sajjad Ahmed.
Text No. 10
Class: 6
Subject: Social Studies
Pages: 95
&#8220;The Hindus began to embrace Islam in great nuimber due to the good and kind
treatment of Muslims.&#8221;
Scripted & Translated by: Prof. Mian Muhammed Aslam, Prof. Muhammed
Farooq Malik and Qazi Sajjad Ahmed.
Text No. 11
Class: 6
Subject: Social Studies
Pages: 96
&#8220;An Arab soldier cut the neck of Raja Dahir with sword who was riding an
elephant in a Howdaha. The sun of life of Raja Dahir set forever from the
universe on 10th of Ramdan 93 H.&#8221;
Scripted & Translated by: Prof. Mian Muhammed Aslam, Prof. Muhammed
Farooq Malik and Qazi Sajjad Ahmed.
Text No. 12
Class: 6
Subject: Social Studies
24
Pages: 99
&#8220;*Before the Arab conquest the people were fed up with the teachings of
Buddhists and Hindus. *The main cause was the benign treatment of Muslims
with the Hindus. Due to this attitude Hindus began to love Muslims and they
became nearer and nearer to the Muslims.&#8221;
Scripted & Translated by: Prof. Mian Muhammed Aslam, Prof. Muhammed
Farooq Malik and Qazi Sajjad Ahmed.
Text No. 13
Class: 6
Subject: Social Studies
Pages: 99
&#8220;The Biritish sent rare books from these libraries to England. Thus the British
ruined the Muslim schools. They did not want that Islam should spread.&#8221;
Scripted & Translated by: Prof. Mian Muhammed Aslam, Prof. Muhammed
Farooq Malik and Qazi Sajjad Ahmed.
Text No. 14
Class: 6
Subject: Social Studies
Pages: 121
&#8220;Islam preached equality, brotherhood, and fraternity and respect for all people.
The caste system of the Hindus had made life of common man as miserable and
as such they were fed up with this system.&#8221;
Scripted & Translated by: Prof. Mian Muhammed Aslam, Prof. Muhammed
Farooq Malik and Qazi Sajjad Ahmed.
Text No. 15
Class: 6
Subject: Social Studies
Pages: 123
&#8220;The British changed the curriculum of Madrasas and they had their full say in
Education also they could change the syllabi according to their minds. The
teaching of Hadith and Fiqa was stopped all together. The British freely
distributed the literature of Christianity.&#8221;
Scripted & Translated by: Prof. Mian Muhammed Aslam, Prof. Muhammed
Farooq Malik and Qazi Sajjad Ahmed.
Text No. 16
Class: 7
Subject: Social Studies
25
Pages: 12
&#8220;Before Islam, people lived in untold misery all over the world.&#8221;
Writen by: Prof Dr M.H. Bokhari and Syed Hassan Tahir.
Text No. 17
Class: 7
Subject: Social Studies
Pages: 13
&#8220;Some Jewish tribes also lived in Arabia. They lent money to workers and
peasants on high rates of interest and usurped their earnings. They held the
whole society in their tight grip because of the ever increasing compound
interest.&#8221;
Writen by: Prof Dr M.H. Bokhari and Syed Hassan Tahir.
Text No. 18
Class: 7
Subject: Social Studies
Pages: 25
&#8220;History has no parallel to the extremely kind treatment of the Christians by the
Muslims. Still the Christian kingdoms of Europe were constantly trying to gain
control of Jerusalem. This was the cause of the crusades.&#8221;
Writen by: Prof Dr M.H. Bokhari and Syed Hassan Tahir.
Text No. 19
Class: 7
Subject: Social Studies
Pages: 13
&#8220;All the Christian countries united against the Muslims and sent large armies to
attack the holy city of Jerusalem. These wars are called crusades because the
Pope, a head of the Christians, called a council of war. In this meeting he
declared that Jesus Christ sanctioned war against Muslims.&#8221;
Writen by: Prof Dr M.H. Bokhari and Syed Hassan Tahir.
Text No. 20
Class: 7
Subject: Social Studies
Pages: 28
26
&#8220;During the Crusades, the Christians came in contact with the Muslims and
learnt that the Muslim culture was far superior to their lown.&#8221;
Writen by: Prof Dr M.H. Bokhari and Syed Hassan Tahir.
Text No. 21
Class: 7
Subject: Social Studies
Pages: 43
&#8220;European nations have been working during the past three centuries, through
conspiracies on naked aggression to subjugate the countries of the Muslim
world.&#8221;
Writen by: Prof Dr M.H. Bokhari and Syed Hassan Tahir.
Text No. 22
Class: 9-10
Subject: Pakistan Studies
Pages: 3
&#8220;The economic system of West was creating unsolvable problems and had failed
to do justice with the people.&#8221;
Authors: Muhammad Hussain Ch, Ali Iqtadar Mirza, Sheikh Anees, Rai Faiz
Ahmad Kharal, Syed Abbas Haidar and Dr Qais.
Comment: This text appears in the textbook being used in the current academic
year and was not part of the previous textbook.
Text No. 23
Class: 9-10
Subject: Pakistan Studies
Pages: 6
&#8220;Islamic society was devoid of every kind of evil&#8230;.&#8221;
Authors: Muhammad Hussain Ch, Ali Iqtadar Mirza, Sheikh anees, Cai Faiz
Ahmad Kharal, Syed abbas Haidar and Dr Qais.
Comment: This text appears in the textbook being used in the current academic
year and was not part of the previous textbook.
Text No. 24
27
Class: 9-10
Subject: Pakistan Studies
Pages: 7
&#8220;One of the reasons of the downfall of the Muslims in the Sub-continent was the
lack of the spirit of Jihad.&#8221;
Text No. 25
Class: 9-10
Subject: Pakistan Studies
Pages: 10
&#8220;In Islam Jihad is very important&#8230;..The person who offers his life never
dies&#8230;..All the prayers nurture one&#8217;s passion for Jihad.&#8221;
Text No. 26
Class: 9-10
Subject: Pakistan Studies
Pages: 17
&#8220;Shah Wali Ullah (RA) was a mujadid of the 18th century&#8230;.He knew that the
Sikhs, Marhattas were the enemies of Muslims.&#8221;
Text No. 27
Class: 9-10
Subject: Pakistan Studies
Pages: 20
&#8220;&#8230;&#8230;according to Islamic point of view there were only two nations on eath, one
the Muslims and the other the non-Muslim.&#8221;
Text No. 28
Class: 9-10
Subject: Pakistan Studies
Pages: 53
&#8220;*Education sector in East Pakistan was totally under the control of Hindus.
Under the guidance of India they fully poisoned the minds of Bangalis against
Pakistan and aroused their sentiments.&#8221;*
Text No. 29
Class: 12
Subject: Pakistan Studies
Pages: 4
28
&#8220;Great importance is given to Jihad (struggle) in Islam&#8230;&#8230;.And always keep one
self ready to sacrifice one&#8217;s life and property is jihad&#8230;..The basic purpose of all
submissions and jihad is to keep oneself follower of the good will of Allah
Almighty.&#8221;
Authors: Muhammad Farooq Malik, Rai Faiz Ahmad Kharal, Muhammad
Hussain Ch., Dr Sultan Khan and Khadim Ali Khan.

Here is what 70% of student population in Pakistan study | AA@Counter Terrorism, Imperialism, Extremism and Bigotry

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Vinod2070

Aeronaut said:


> Yogi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistani Hindus didn't came illegally in India nor they r trying to hide their identity unlike Bangladeshis...
> 
> Ur lack of concern n poor attempts to divert the topic clearly shows that there is no place for minorities in the Land of the Pure...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The question is, what do you plan to do about it?
Click to expand...


Are you sure that is the only question?

Or to be more precise, is that the only question that comes to your mind?

And you don't see a problem with that?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Gigawatt said:


> Like Abdus Salam and the treatment he got in Pakistan.



Still he was a Pakistani till the end. He didn't run to India as far as I know.



Armstrong said:


> Dude what the heck are you saying ? There hasn't been a single traitor, to the best of my knowledge, from the Hindu Community of Pakistan ! How can you say something like that about them ?
> 
> The few that I've met are deeply patriotic but equally sad at the treatment we, the majority, give out to them ! We must stop demonizing Hindus for whatever prejudices our ancestors may or may not have felt at the hands of some elements from the Hindu Community in ages past - This crop & the crop before them are Pakistanis to the last man.
> 
> The shame is not theres its ours - We really...really need to start treating our religious minorities better as is befitting for a State that calls itself Islamic !



Then why only it is Hindus who come up this drama of migration to India and not Christians. This itself is a proof that these guys are low life traitors. They always had loyalty towards India and when they got a chance they ran towards their real homeland with their tails between their legs. How many soldiers we have in our military unlike Chriwsitans. I don't care about them and neither should any other Pakistani. They are happy in living in slums of India, then be it. This *kachra*belongs to India. They should take it. I hope other leave too. And that too quick with less drama. Particularly from the sensitive districts of Nagarparkar, Thar and Umarkot. The truth is even the Sindh rangers deployed in these districts don't trust them.

GOP should start a program to facilitate their departure to India. We already have a lot of population. A decrease of few hundred thousand would be good. Good bye fellas. Don't come back. You add no worth to our country anyways.



dravidianhero said:


> ya ya living a good life .they dont even know whether they will be back or get killed in any bomb blast once they move out of their house.have some shame man.



They live a better life than you kid. I myself is an example who is living a better life than my relatives back in India.


----------



## INDIC

Areesh said:


> Still he was a Pakistani till the end. He didn't run to India as far as I know.
> 
> 
> 
> Then why only it is Hindus who come up this drama of migration to India and not Christians. This itself is a proof that these guys are low life traitors. They always had loyalty towards India and when they got a chance they ran towards their real homeland with their tails between their legs. How many soldiers we have in our military unlike Chriwsitans. I don't care about them and neither should any other Pakistani. They are happy in living in slums of India, then be it. This *kachra*belongs to India. They should take it. I hope other leave too. And that too quick with less drama. Particularly from the sensitive districts of Nagarparkar, Thar and Umarkot. The truth is even the Sindh rangers deployed in these districts don't trust them.
> 
> GOP should start a program to facilitate their departure to India. We already have a lot of population. A decrease of few hundred thousand would be good. Good bye fellas. Don't come back. You add no worth to our country anyways.



I meant Pakistan's treatment to the only Nobel Prize winner from Pakistan. Christians don't face same extent of hatred like Hindus or Ahmediyyas or your textbook badmouth Christians to same extent like Hindus. 

Will Pakistan ever recruit Hindus in army like Christians.  




> They live a better life than you kid. I myself is an example who is living a better life than my relatives back in India.



You came to dominate because Muhajirs were educated and Sindhis and Punjabis never had that extent of education and Urdu as a national language further suppored your dominance. Liaquat Ali Khan once said the 'reri'(cart) defines Sindhi people

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cyberian

Good riddance.

If Pakistani Hindus find safety in India, they feel safer there, they can all bloody stay there... and renounce their Pakistani citizenship while they're there too.

All Indian Muslims are welcome in Pakistan. We've already been taking care of millions and millions of Afghan Muslims.


----------



## Abid Rasheed

aisa to hona hi tha yeh bohut hi maan se gaye thay lakin woh khud to apni awam ko kuch de nahi sakay tumhein kia den ge


----------



## dravidianhero

@extraordinary
man i dont know with how many muslims u have interacted but i can tell you i come from an area where there is a considerable amount of muslim population and i know their psyche in and out.To this day i have not come across a single muslim who loves an indian cricketer more than he loves a ***** cricketer or he who loves india more than saudi.they have full of hate for hindus.go and watch akbaruddins hate speech and how audience were cheering him.


----------



## INDIC

Abid Rasheed said:


> aisa to hona hi tha yeh bohut hi maan se gaye thay lakin woh khud to apni awam ko kuch de nahi sakay tumhein kia den ge



Kiski baat kar raha hai.


----------



## dravidianhero

a small correction in one of my previous posts b4 i go to sleep.punjabis to some degree might be the only ones in pak who have some pride in being a punjabi.gud nite


----------



## Armstrong

Areesh said:


> Then why only it is Hindus who come up this drama of migration to India and not Christians. This itself is a proof that these guys are low life traitors. They always had loyalty towards India and when they got a chance they ran towards their real homeland with their tails between their legs. How many soldiers we have in our military unlike Chriwsitans. I don't care about them and neither should any other Pakistani. They are happy in living in slums of India, then be it. This *kachra*belongs to India. They should take it. I hope other leave too. And that too quick with less drama. Particularly from the sensitive districts of Nagarparkar, Thar and Umarkot. The truth is even the Sindh rangers deployed in these districts don't trust them.
> 
> GOP should start a program to facilitate their departure to India. We already have a lot of population. A decrease of few hundred thousand would be good. Good bye fellas. Don't come back. You add no worth to our country anyways.



Dude, I can't believe my eyes - What the heck is wrong with you ? 

They might have the same kind of sensitivity towards India as we do towards Saudi Arabia because of almost all of their Holy Sites being in India & many of their kin & co-religionist living in India but to use that as an excuse to brand them as traitors is preposterous ! 

As for there not being enough Hindu soldiers in the Pakistan Army; dude most of the Hindus live in Interior Sindh & they like their fellow Muslims in those areas are at the mercy of the Waderas (Landlords) ! That poverty stricken condition coupled with a deep...deep unwritten but very conspicuous distrust & dislike of Hindus in Pakistan for whatever part Hindus may or may not have played in the events that led up to the Partitioning of British India, has almost made them out to be social pariahs in our society - That baggage of the Partition must be unloaded because Pakistani Hindus had no part to play in whatever we think Hindus may or may not have done in the years leading up to the Partition & even subsequently. 

Dude, I know what the narrative is & I know what our ancestors went through, many of my family members were cut down when they were escaping from Jammu & Kashmir to what later became Pakistan. And I know what my Maternal Grandpa & his siblings experienced in their years in Bijnaur. But I also know that there were many...many exceptionally good Hindus in there, some of whom helped members of our extended family in Kashmir to escape or hid them til the tensions died out. 

We cannot let fringe elements be indicative of the larger body of Hindus out there who are no doubt very good people ! 

And it goes without saying that the Hindus of Pakistan, whether by choice or by fate, choose Pakistan as their Motherland & must be treated exponentially better than we currently treat them. They are not traitors & mustn't be asked to prove their Loyalty to Pakistan either explicitly or implicitly !


----------



## Areesh

Gigawatt said:


> I meant Pakistan's treatment to the only Nobel Prize winner from Pakistan.



Still he was a Pakistani till the end.



> Christians don't face same extent of hatred like Hindus or Ahmediyyas or your textbook badmouth Christians to same extent like Hindus.



May be because they are loyal to Pakistan.



> Will Pakistan ever recruit Hindus in army like Christians.



Nope. They can't be trusted.



> You came to dominate because Muhajirs were educated and Sindhis and Punjabis never had that extent of education and Urdu as a national language further suppored your dominance. Liaquat Ali Khan once said the 'reri'(cart) defines Sindhi people



So you accept the fact that we dominate the urban Sindh. Good You contradicted yourself again that Muhajirs live under threat from others or live in very bad conditions.


----------



## INDIC

Areesh said:


> May be because they are loyal to Pakistan.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. They can't be trusted.



Because Pakistan was created on Hindu hatred, its obvious that you won't trust them or provide equality because its against Pakistan's identity to look different from India. Even Ahmedis who participated in creation of Pakistan were cornered.




Areesh said:


> So you accept the fact that we dominate the urban Sindh. Good You contradicted yourself again that Muhajirs live under threat from others or live in very bad conditions.



You have economic dominance but still have problem with assimilation and deep envy-prejudice coming from others in Pakistan.


----------



## Areesh

Armstrong said:


> Dude, I can't believe my eyes - What the heck is wrong with you ?



That's truth dear. The hard realities.



> They might have the same kind of sensitivity towards India as we do towards Saudi Arabia because of almost all of their Holy Sites being in India & many of their kin & co-religionist living in India but to use that as an excuse to brand them as traitors is preposterous !



Having religious sensitivity towards some country and being loyal to some other country other than Pakistan. Both are two different things. We might have sensitivity towards SA but I am not going to dump Pakistan for it. Like these guys. It is better they leave. If they want to live here fine. But we aren't going to stop them if they want to leave. Jatai hain to jayen. 



> As for there not being enough Hindu soldiers in the Pakistan Army; dude most of the Hindus live in Interior Sindh & they like their fellow Muslims in those areas are at the mercy of the Waderas (Landlords) !



Even numbers of Sindhi muslims in PA has increased in the past few years. So I don't think this wadra reason is valid.



> deep unwritten but very conspicuous distrust & dislike of Hindus in Pakistan



And Pakistani hindus haven't done anything about this distrust. At least Indian mulims are more useful citizens of their country than these guys.



> That baggage of the Partition must be unloaded because Pakistani Hindus had no part to play in whatever we think Hindus may or may not have done in the years leading up to the Partition & even subsequently.



That baggage is going to be further increased with the behavior of these guys. They prefer to die in India than live Pakistan. Then we don't have anything to do with them either. They don't belong to us. 



> Dude, I know what the narrative is & I know what our ancestors went through, many of my family members were cut down when they were escaping from Jammu & Kashmir to what later became Pakistan. And I know what my Maternal Grandpa & his siblings experienced in their years in Bijnaur. But I also know that there were many...many exceptionally good Hindus in there, some of whom helped members of our extended family in Kashmir to escape or hid them til the tensions died out.



There are good guys in every group or community. But that doesn't mean they can be trusted. We all know the role of Hindus in East Pakistan. 



> We cannot let fringe elements be indicative of the larger body of Hindus out there who are no doubt very good people !



They can be very good people, but what I care about is that who is loyal to my country. If they are happy in India then at least I am twice happy that they have left.



> And it goes without saying that the Hindus of Pakistan, whether by choice or by fate, choose Pakistan as their Motherland & must be treated exponentially better than we currently treat them.



Most of them are poor. Those who were wealthy left back in 1947. These guys didn't left because of various financial reasons. They didn't had the resources. There choice of Pakistan was not voluntarily like Christians or Parsis. 



> They are not traitors & mustn't be asked to prove their Loyalty to Pakistan either explicitly or implicitly !



And why shouldn't they be?

One more time I don't want all hindus to be forcefully kicked out but I also don't have any issues if they want to flee from here. They are most welcomed to leave.



Gigawatt said:


> Because Pakistan was created on Hindu hatred, its obvious that you won't trust them or provide equality because its against Pakistan's identity to look different from India. Even Ahmedis who participated in creation of Pakistan were cornered.



Ahmedis are a separate issue. Despite those issues Ahmadis still are found at high ranks of military unlike these hindus.



> You have economic dominance but still have problem with assimilation and deep envy-prejudice coming from others in Pakistan.



Well economic dominance matters. The rest is less important when you have the money which we do have.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## illusion8

Nice going @Areesh - no wonder at all that the Hindu's are fleeing Pakistan in droves. Blame the victim.


----------



## Areesh

illusion8 said:


> Nice going @Areesh - no wonder at all that the Hindu's are fleeing Pakistan in droves. Blame the victim.



What? If they are happy in India. I am more than happy with their happiness.


----------



## INDIC

Areesh said:


> What? If they are happy in India. I am more than happy with their happiness.



Do you feel the same for Turis and Hazaras seeking asylum outside Pakistan.


----------



## RazPaK

Bye Hindus.


----------



## illusion8

Areesh said:


> What? If they are happy in India. I am more than happy with their happiness.



Are they happy outside of Pakistan - their homeland? - 

how dare you leave and become a traitor - we were just killing a few of you, and keeping you under our feet and converting you as and when required and breaking down a few of your temples and bringing up blasphemy laws on just a few of you - it was all in good fun and you dare to insult Pakistan by leaving and becoming traitors. It's not that we would have killed all of you at the same time, you leave and join up with our enemies, how dare you - Just F off from here.


----------



## M.harris

I want my country to get rid of hindus


----------



## Areesh

Gigawatt said:


> Do you feel the same for Turis and Hazaras seeking asylum outside Pakistan.



Nope. I want them to stay here and I want govt of Pakistan to support them. It is actually PPP pathetic govt who failed to protect or else Hazaras lived peacefully in Pakistan. Things would improve in future hopefully.


----------



## INDIC

RazPaK said:


> Bye Hindus.



Let them migrate peacefully and don't annoy and stop them at border like you did last time.


----------



## Areesh

illusion8 said:


> Are they happy outside of Pakistan - their homeland? -
> 
> how dare you leave and become a traitor - *we were just killing a few of you*, and keeping you under our feet and converting you as and when required and breaking down a few of your temples and bringing up blasphemy laws on just a few of you - it was all in good fun and you dare to insult Pakistan by leaving and becoming traitors. Just F off from here.



India is their homeland. Not Pakistan. 

By the way how many of them have been killed in past one year? Just a question!!! Any stats. Any Gujarat type riots???

Talking about migrations. What about there properties. Are they selling them cheaply?


----------



## illusion8

Areesh said:


> India is their homeland. Not Pakistan.
> 
> By the way how many of them have been killed in past one year? Just a question!!! Any stats. Any Gujarat type riots???



So they were not Pakistani's to begin with?? that's a surprise - what about the other minorities?

You should know better about how many of them have been killed - they have reduced from 23% to about 1% or so over the years so no idea about where the Hindu's went missing, and they are fleeing fearing for their lives - wonder why?


----------



## Sashan

Gigawatt said:


> Let them migrate peacefully and don't annoy and stop them at border like you did last time.



No point in blaming others. Any Pakistani Hindus who wants to come back should be welcomed here and a proper fund and facility should be setup for them to settle here in India - I do not expect GOI to do that - Hindu organizations should do that - kind of what Israel does for its people coming back. And most of all, kick those b****ds in India who whine that India is a secular country and so India can't have Hindus from other countries here.


----------



## Areesh

illusion8 said:


> So they were not Pakistani's to begin with?? that's a surprise - what about the other minorities?



Other minorities like Christians are our own unlike these guys. And may be that's why they have served Pakistan more than Hindus.



> You should know better about how many of them have been killed - they have reduced from 23% to about 1% or so over the years so no idea about where the Hindu's went missing, and they are fleeing fearing for their lives - wonder why?



So you don't have the stats. Just the rhetoric. 

By the way when were 23%, it included population of East Pakistan too which had a huge hindu population.


----------



## ares

Areesh said:


> India is their homeland. Not Pakistan.
> 
> By the way how many of them have been killed in past one year? Just a question!!! Any stats. Any Gujarat type riots???
> 
> Talking about migrations. What about there properties. Are they selling them cheaply?



So India is a homeland to all Pakistani minorities or just Hindus?


----------



## Areesh

ares said:


> So India is a homeland to all Pakistani minorities or just Hindus?




Hindus. These bhooka nangas belong to you. Take them.


----------



## illusion8

Areesh said:


> Other minorities like Christians are our own unlike these guys. And may be that's why they have served Pakistan more than Hindus.
> 
> 
> 
> So you don't have the stats. Just the rhetoric.
> 
> By the way when were 23%, it included population of East Pakistan too which had a huge hindu population.



 That's why I said - No wonder they are fleeing Pakistan in droves.


----------



## Areesh

illusion8 said:


> That's why I said - No wonder they are fleeing Pakistan in droves.



I was waiting for stats.


----------



## illusion8

Areesh said:


> Hindus. These bhooka nangas belong to you. Take them.



 



Areesh said:


> I was waiting for stats.



I don't take delight in counting miseries.


----------



## Areesh

illusion8 said:


> I don't take delight in counting miseries.



Or you don't have them.


----------



## illusion8

Areesh said:


> Or you don't have them.



I didn't bother to look them up.


----------



## INDIC

Areesh said:


> Nope. I want them to stay here and I want govt of Pakistan to support them. It is actually PPP pathetic govt who failed to protect or else Hazaras lived peacefully in Pakistan. Things would improve in future hopefully.



its the promotion of divide. It was initially aimed at Hindus but finally engulfed Ahmedis, Christians and now Shias.



Areesh said:


> Hindus. These bhooka nangas belong to you. Take them.



Remind me of Zulfiqar Mirza.


----------



## ares

Areesh said:


> Hindus. These bhooka nangas belong to you. Take them.



Figures..Pakistan has always given a 'special treatment' to it's Hindu population, 

Even 1970 there was selective genocide of East Pakistani Hindus by Pakistani army( their lands were offered to appease the Muslims).

No wonder these people are bhuka-nanga..Pakistani bigoted mindset has unreasonable hatred towards its Hindu populace.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

ares said:


> Figures..Pakistan has always given a 'special treatment' to it's Hindu population,
> 
> Even 1970 there was selective genocide of East Pakistani Hindus by Pakistani army( their lands were offered to appease the Muslims).
> 
> No wonder these people are bhuka-nanga..Pakistani bigoted mindset has unreasonable hatred towards its Hindu populace.



Yeah yeah. Now ask your govt to keep them. For God's sake. Don't deport them please.



Gigawatt said:


> its the promotion of divide. It was initially aimed at Hindus but finally engulfed Ahmedis, Christians and now Shias.



But still it is the hindus who are the biggest losers right now among all of them. 



> Remind me of Zulfiqar Mirza.



He apologized years back for that and you still thinking about him. 

Anyways he is nobody.



illusion8 said:


> I didn't bother to look them up.



Fair enough. It was rhetoric.


----------



## INDIC

Sashan said:


> No point in blaming others. Any Pakistani Hindus who wants to come back should be welcomed here and a proper fund and facility should be setup for them to settle here in India - I do not expect GOI to do that - Hindu organizations should do that - kind of what Israel does for its people coming back. And most of all, kick those b****ds in India who whine that India is a secular country and so India can't have Hindus from other countries here.



Even we are secular, its their right to settle in India since Pakistan is only meant for Muslims. Some NGOs must be helping them.


----------



## illusion8

Areesh said:


> Fair enough. It was rhetoric.



Fair enough indeed and I said a few were killed last year, I remember a few doctors killed and a few abductions too - but no exact figures - otherwise I would have called it a genocide - again makes one wonder why they are scared for their lives, and why are the Human Rights organizations worried about their plight?



Areesh said:


> Yeah yeah. Now ask your govt to keep them. For God's sake. Don't deport them please.



It's for us to decide what we do with them - send them back or call the world's attention to them or let them stay.


----------



## ares

Areesh said:


> Yeah yeah. Now ask your govt to keep them. For God's sake. Don't deport them please.
> 
> ]




Off course we always give refuge to the distressed, remember 1971 ..we hosted ten million Pakistani refugees, before carving out a new a country for them


----------



## illusion8

@Areesh, if Pakistani Muslims are so fond of Pakistani Christians then why are they being attacked?


----------



## Sashan

Gigawatt said:


> Even we are secular, its their right to settle in India since Pakistan is only meant for Muslims.




Mate - we are not secular as per the constitution - that is where our leaders cheated us - once Pakistan was created for muslims, the laws should have been uniform and modernized with no religious sentiments taken into account - what is happening now? we have a section of population allowed to practice medieval practices like dowry and polygamy. And Pakistani Hindus or Sikhs did not choose to pick their country unlike Pakistani and Indian muslims who voted for a separate Pakistan as reflected by the voting pattern in 1945-46 provincial/federal elections when Muslims voted in overwhelming majority for muslim league who stood on the plank of a separate country for muslims.


----------



## INDIC

Areesh said:


> But still it is the hindus who are the biggest losers right now among all of them.



But Shias are facing the most violence.


> He apologized years back for that and you still thinking about him.
> 
> Anyways he is nobody.
> .




I saw that speech and support he got.


----------



## jbond197

Another exchange program should be run where those in India who want to be Pakistani should be shown the door and replaced by these poor Hindus who are running from extremists in Pakistan.


----------



## illusion8

M.harris said:


> I want my country to get rid of hindus



By the looks of things your wish will soon be granted, you will surely be rid of your Hindu's.

Let me quote haphazardly a passage which is a fav of a few of your posters who shed crocodile tears.

First they went after the Hindu's and I didn't say anything,
Then the went after the Christians and I didn't say anything, 
Later they went after the Shia's, then the Ahmedi's and I didn't say anything,
Then they came after me and there was no one left to say anything.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

Gigawatt said:


> But Shias are facing the most violence.



Pakistani will ask Iran to take them. Then they will ask Afghanistan to take all Afghans. In the end, the peaceful rule of Pakistani Mullahs will be established in the land of pure.


----------



## INDIC

Sashan said:


> Mate - we are not secular as per the constitution - that is where our leaders cheated us - once Pakistan was created for muslims, the laws should have been uniform and modernized with no religious sentiments taken into account - what is happening now? we have a section of population allowed to practice medieval practices like dowry and polygamy. And Pakistani Hindus or Sikhs did not choose to pick their country unlike Pakistani and Indian muslims who voted for a separate Pakistan as reflected by the voting pattern in 1945-46 provincial/federal elections when Muslims voted in overwhelming majority for muslim league who stood on the plank of a separate country for muslims.



We can't do anything about it. Its better to have these Hindus instead of those thankless illegal Bangladeshis who voted for Pakistan in 1946.


----------



## Sashan

Gigawatt said:


> We can't do anything about it. Its better to have these Hindus instead of those thankless illegal Bangladeshis who voted for Pakistan in 1946.




Not just Hindus but Sikhs as well who are facing the same issue as the Hindus.


----------



## illusion8

Sashan said:


> Not just Hindus but Sikhs as well who are facing the same issue as the Hindus.



What about the Pakistani Christians? - they are surrounded with no place to go and are very poor to make a trip to any Christian country's asylum center. Their fate seems sealed.


----------



## Sashan

illusion8 said:


> What about the Pakistani Christians? - they are surrounded with no place to go and are very poor to make a trip to any Christian country's asylum center. Their fate seems sealed.




If they want to come, they should be allowed too - no discrimination here - Pakistan was created just for muslims - not for other religious people.


----------



## illusion8

Sashan said:


> If they want to come, they should be allowed too - no discrimination here - Pakistan was created just for muslims - not for other religious people.



That's fair enough - wonder if Pakistani Christians feel that India would welcome them?


----------



## INDIC

illusion8 said:


> What about the Pakistani Christians? - they are surrounded with no place to go and are very poor to make a trip to any Christian country's asylum center. Their fate seems sealed.



Anyone who never opted for Pakistan. But Pakistani Christian prefer to migrate to western countries and they even get support from social groups from west to migrate.


----------



## Sashan

illusion8 said:


> That's fair enough - wonder if Pakistani Christians feel that India would welcome them?



Mate - Not sure about it but they are of the South Asian descent and India is where they belong to. As a side topic, I see the same trait with the Anglo-Indians who had migrated to other countries but feel India is where they belong to.


----------



## illusion8

Gigawatt said:


> Anyone who never opted for Pakistan. But Pakistani Christian prefer to migrate to western countries and they even get support from social groups from west to migrate.



They'll need to make that trip and get visa's - which I doubt they have the financial capability to do.


----------



## INDIC

illusion8 said:


> By the looks of things your wish will soon be granted, you will surely be rid of your Hindu's.
> 
> Let me quote haphazardly a passage which is a fav of a few of your posters who shed crocodile tears.
> 
> First they went after the Hindu's and I didn't say anything,
> Then the went after the Christians and I didn't say anything,
> Later they went after the Shia's, then the Ahmedi's and I didn't say anything,
> *Then they came after me and there was no one left to say anything.*



In the last it would be Bareilvis who are branded as grave worshipper and even started to feel the heat of growing extremism.



jbond197 said:


> Pakistani will ask Iran to take them. Then they will ask Afghanistan to take all Afghans. In the end, the peaceful rule of Pakistani Mullahs will be established in the land of pure.



I was watching a program who raised an interesting point that when Pakistan can alienate more than half of the population in 1971, it can happen with Shias too who are mere 20% of the population in Pakistan.


----------



## illusion8

Gigawatt said:


> In the last it would be Bareilvis who are branded as grave worshipper and even started to feel the heat of growing extremism.



What's troubling is there is a genuine plan in motion in driving out the minorities from Pakistan by intimidating them, and the shocking part is, every minority is under attack at the same time.


----------



## INDIC

illusion8 said:


> They'll need to make that trip and get visa's - which I doubt they have the financial capability to do.



I saw a program about a Pakistani Christian family who was harassed by landlord to convert and even his 2yrs old daughter was raped by landlord. His family was helped by a Canadian group to seek asylum in Canada and arranged visa and flight ticket.


----------



## illusion8

Sashan said:


> Mate - Not sure about it but they are of the South Asian descent and India is where they belong to. As a side topic, I see the same trait with the Anglo-Indians who had migrated to other countries but feel India is where they belong to.



So you saying Pakistani Christians would like to migrate to India? but have any of them done that recently?


----------



## Sashan

illusion8 said:


> So you saying Pakistani Christians would like to migrate to India? but have any of them done that recently?




I did not say that they would like to nor I read of any news they have migrated - I am just saying that any non-muslims should be allowed to migrate. 


As a separate news - 


*Acknowledging that Hindus face a lot of challenges in Sindh, sister of President Asif Ali Zardari said in Pakistan's parliament today that Hindu girls were being forcibly kept in madrassas in the province and are forced to marry Muslims.*

The remarks by Azra Fazal Pechuho, a lawmaker of the ruling Pakistan People's Party, came against the backdrop of the Supreme Court's recent directive to authorities to produce three Hindu women who were allegedly kidnapped in Sindh.

Two of the women, Rinkle Kumari and Lata Kumari, have told magistrates they voluntarily converted.

Speaking in the National Assembly or lower house of parliament on the issue of Rinkle Kumari, Pechuho said Hindus faced a lot of challenges in Sindh.

She stressed the need for laws to protect the rights of minority communities and to end forced conversions.

Nafeesa Shah, another lawmaker from Sindh, endorsed Pechuho's stand and said parliament should introduce legislation on forced conversions.

Media reports had said that non-Muslims were being forced to accept Islam, she said.

"Protection of the minorities should be ensured as enshrined in the Constitution," Shah said.

Minority parliamentarians, including Lal Chand and Mahesh Kumar, too expressed concerns at the kidnapping and forced conversion of Hindu women.

They said it was the right of every person to follow any religion but nobody can be forced to convert, they said.

In his statement, Minister of State for Interfaith Harmony Akram Masih Gill, a Christian, said the government has taken several steps to empower minorities.

The steps included a five per cent quota in government jobs and declaration of August 11 as Minorities Day, he said.

PML-N lawmaker Araish Kumar raised the issue of minorities being forced to attend classes on Islamic studies.

"Our students are being forced to study Islamiat in government schools...If they refuse to study Islamic studies, they are struck off by the school administration," he

contended.

*The remarks by the lawmakers came at a time when a report said almost three-quarters of women from Pakistan's minority communities have faced sexual harassment while 43 per cent complained of religious discrimination at workplaces, educational institutions and neighbourhoods.*

The report, prepared by the National Commission for Justice and Peace, states that about 74 per cent of the women faced sexual harassment. 

Hindu girls are forced to marry Muslims: Zardari's sister - Indian Express

@Spring Onion - looks like your view that feudalism was the reason behind Hindus having to go through hardships has been shatterred by the Sindh's own lawmakers. (your post #75 and previous posts)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

illusion8 said:


> @Areesh, if Pakistani Muslims are so fond of Pakistani Christians then why are they being attacked?



Those attacks are minor incidents and have happened mostly in poor neighborhoods. The good thing is that no casualty happened in those attacks.



Gigawatt said:


> But Shias are facing the most violence.



But they are not running for India. And are still a very patriotic Pakistani unlike these hindus.



> I saw that speech and support he got.



He had to apologize in hours not days buddy. This is our influence.



ares said:


> Off course we always give refuge to the distressed, remember 1971 ..we hosted ten million Pakistani refugees, before carving out a new a country for them



This time you can only carve a slum for these guys. So do it and keep them. 



Sashan said:


> As a separate news -
> 
> 
> *Acknowledging that Hindus face a lot of challenges in Sindh, sister of President Asif Ali Zardari said in Pakistan's parliament today that Hindu girls were being forcibly kept in madrassas in the province and are forced to marry Muslims.*
> 
> The remarks by Azra Fazal Pechuho, a lawmaker of the ruling Pakistan People's Party, came against the backdrop of the Supreme Court's recent directive to authorities to produce three Hindu women who were allegedly kidnapped in Sindh.
> 
> Two of the women, Rinkle Kumari and Lata Kumari, have told magistrates they voluntarily converted.
> 
> Speaking in the National Assembly or lower house of parliament on the issue of Rinkle Kumari, Pechuho said Hindus faced a lot of challenges in Sindh.
> 
> She stressed the need for laws to protect the rights of minority communities and to end forced conversions.
> 
> Nafeesa Shah, another lawmaker from Sindh, endorsed Pechuho's stand and said parliament should introduce legislation on forced conversions.
> 
> Media reports had said that non-Muslims were being forced to accept Islam, she said.
> 
> "Protection of the minorities should be ensured as enshrined in the Constitution," Shah said.
> 
> Minority parliamentarians, including Lal Chand and Mahesh Kumar, too expressed concerns at the kidnapping and forced conversion of Hindu women.
> 
> They said it was the right of every person to follow any religion but nobody can be forced to convert, they said.
> 
> In his statement, Minister of State for Interfaith Harmony Akram Masih Gill, a Christian, said the government has taken several steps to empower minorities.
> 
> The steps included a five per cent quota in government jobs and declaration of August 11 as Minorities Day, he said.
> 
> PML-N lawmaker Araish Kumar raised the issue of minorities being forced to attend classes on Islamic studies.
> 
> "Our students are being forced to study Islamiat in government schools...If they refuse to study Islamic studies, they are struck off by the school administration," he
> 
> contended.
> 
> *The remarks by the lawmakers came at a time when a report said almost three-quarters of women from Pakistan's minority communities have faced sexual harassment while 43 per cent complained of religious discrimination at workplaces, educational institutions and neighbourhoods.*
> 
> The report, prepared by the National Commission for Justice and Peace, states that about 74 per cent of the women faced sexual harassment.
> 
> Hindu girls are forced to marry Muslims: Zardari's sister - Indian Express
> 
> @Spring Onion - looks like your view that feudalism was the reason behind Hindus having to go through hardships has been shatterred by the Sindh's own lawmakers. (your post #75 and previous posts)



Chor bhai ki chor behan. Just wants to make sure she gets votes of Hindu voters in hindu majority districts in Thar and Umarkot. Electoral politics nothing else. Or else we all know what happened in Rinkle Kumari story.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## INDIC

Areesh said:


> But they are not running for India. And are still a very patriotic Pakistani unlike these hindus..



They are running to Australia.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

if its true, then i condemn these "forced" conversions -- if they are indeed forced. 

there's no 'compulsion' in Islam - it must come naturally from the heart

please refer to Quran if you have doubts on this - English translation copy is available at bookstore

everything you need to know is in Quran


----------



## Areesh

Gigawatt said:


> They are running to Australia.



Just a few hazara. Not every shia. Not every hazara.


----------



## Umair Nawaz

EyelessInGaza said:


> Well, I guess that's where we disagree. I am surprised you are comparing Owaisi to Marwi. I am not sure why you think Owaisi is a good example of a Muslim leader- just listen to what he says. How can any reasonable person describe his speech as anything but provocative and hate filled?
> 
> *And tell me, if a Hindu political leader gave a speech like that in Pakistan, forget jail, how long would he survive?*
> 
> And on the subject of Marwi, we have Arundhati- ever listened to how much she criticizes the Indian state? But that is her right.



Marvi Sarmad herself is a great example of it.

Akbar Owaisi had said the right things its just u people who cant digest that. He in his speech condomned mumbai attacks and other terrorism too that seems u ignored it n his speech was shared by me in this forum and i had listened it before sharing n also did after sharing. The thing he was saying abt his family that how u people had raped his sisters, mother etc and u ignored it too. 

But yr too keen to high light his reaction over that in his speech and do u even noticed that how many muslims were there in his speech and how much they were cheering him??

As for yr saying that any hindu political figure can do same in our country!!

Well understand what we r a Muslim country build specifically for Muslims of SA. So here any non muslim political figure or party is illogical still we have seats reserved for minority in parliament n there is separate ministry for minorities.

But u r a secular country or at least u claim and still u do such thing ie putting somebody in jail just because he has expressed his pain n his thoughts then that is a sign of Intolerance.



danger007 said:


> Indian source is questionable...
> BBC like sources are not reliable and do propaganda...
> pakistani sources, the author is a traitor, BS article...
> hahahah what left... who will care about your question?


LOL kiddo then see who is saying what n why do they reject it.
BBC is NATO country's media n they r at war with us n Islam so its not surprising what they will say.
And abt u, well even u guys accept the same.


----------



## Karachiite

107 pages of *Indian* Hindus and Pakistani *Muslims* arguing on *Pakistani Hindus*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

Umair Nawaz said:


> LOL kiddo then see who is saying what n why do they reject it.
> BBC is NATO country's media n they r at war with us n Islam so its not surprising what they will say.
> And abt u, well even u guys accept the same.



For you, only Zaid Hamid is the reliable source of news, others like BBC,CNN, Dawn, ET are false.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Gigawatt said:


> For you, only Zaid Hamid is the reliable source of news, others like BBC,CNN, Dawn, ET are false.



LOL n look whose talikng

An RSS mandir student of Mohan bhagat, Bal Thakary, VHS, Arnab Goswami etc etc

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M.harris

illusion8 said:


> By the looks of things your wish will soon be granted, you will surely be rid of your Hindu's.
> 
> Let me quote haphazardly a passage which is a fav of a few of your posters who shed crocodile tears.
> 
> First they went after the Hindu's and I didn't say anything,
> Then the went after the Christians and I didn't say anything,
> Later they went after the Shia's, then the Ahmedi's and I didn't say anything,
> Then they came after me and there was no one left to say anything.



nice cheating this is for the jews


----------



## W.11

Sashan said:


> @Spring Onion - looks like your view that feudalism was the reason behind Hindus having to go through hardships has been shatterred by the Sindh's own lawmakers. (your post #75 and previous posts)



this is true, the PPP is trying to win hindu votes which can mke big difference in many districts of sindh province where they face defeat, for example thatta etc zrdari and PPP did nothing in sindh and even though sindh is considered their fortress but this time sindhis are very ngry about their performance


----------



## future_bound

Pakistani hindus are fifth columnists and surrogates of india in Pakistan.

In my opinion, Pakistan has dealt with it's hindu population with silk gloves. Ofcourse things would be changed radically if i were to ascend into power


----------



## Aka123

I think India will absorb the Hindus from Pakistan.... they already got a visa extension... but they are foolish .... after 65 years... only after getting a kick on the back.... they understood this.... 

Reprieve for Pakistani Hindus, visa extended - The Hindu

http://ibnlive.in.com/news/dreaming...hindus-hope-for-a-home-in-india/384745-3.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

Areesh said:


> Just a few hazara. Not every shia. Not every hazara.



They want but only they don't have enough resources.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pk_baloch

Gigawatt said:


> They want but only they don't have enough resources.




tum pagal ho ya koi inferority complex he tumen


----------



## INDIC

Aka123 said:


> I think India will absorb the Hindus from Pakistan.... they already got a visa extension... but they are foolish .... after 65 years... only after getting a kick on the back.... they understood this....
> 
> Reprieve for Pakistani Hindus, visa extended - The Hindu
> 
> Dreaming of a better life, Pakistani Hindus hope for a home in India



If they come we should liberalize the law for them getting Indian citizenship.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pk_baloch

@Gigawatt 

after reading ur posts i must say ................Gutter mind u have ....


----------



## INDIC

pk_baloch said:


> @Gigawatt
> 
> after reading ur posts i must say ................Gutter mind u have ....



I said nothing wrong, you can't have selective religious intolerance in Pakistan against Hindus and history has proved that it engulfed Christians, Ahmedis, Shias and in some cases even Bareilvis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Gigawatt said:


> They want but only they don't have enough resources.



Shias have enough resources to move anywhere. You just any idea about it.


----------



## Kashif.K

Pakistani Hindus don't have a place in today's Pakistan. Sad but true. If only the Quaid didn't die little after Pakistan got independence, I have a feeling a lot would have changed rather than power going into hungry hands.


----------



## my2cents

future_bound said:


> Pakistani hindus are fifth columnists and surrogates of india in Pakistan.
> 
> In my opinion, Pakistan has dealt with it's hindu population with silk gloves. Ofcourse things would be changed radically if i were to ascend into power



I will not blame Pakistani hindus for wanting to come to India because you guys are clueless. Without any mechanism to address ethnic, religious and ideological flareups you guys are moving from one crisis to another. It is not just Hindus but every ethnic community in your country is experiencing lawlessness. God save Pakistan!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

*Pakistani Hindus In India Protest &#8216;Atrocities&#8217;*
A group of Hindus who travelled to India from Pakistan staged a rally at the United Nations office in New Delhi on Wednesday against alleged persecution in the Islamic republic.* The right-wing Vishwa Hindu Parishad (VHP, World Hindu Forum), which organised the rally, said protesters will not return home due to &#8220;atrocities&#8221; against Hindus in Muslim-majority Pakistan.* &#8220;We have appealed through the UN that Hindus in Pakistan should be allowed to live with dignity and those who have left the country due to atrocities must be given proper rights wherever they are,&#8221; VHP spokesman Vinod Bansal said. &#8220;Those who have arrived in India must be given citizenship because they are part of the country,&#8221; Bansal said, as Hindu children from Pakistan carried posters which read &#8220;We Want Justice&#8221;.

Bansal said protesters, numbering about 100, were from a group of 480 people who arrived on pilgrim visas to attend a Hindu festival in February, adding that Hindus from Pakistan regularly travel to India. Pakistani Hindus say attitudes against them have hardened due to the country&#8217;s progressive Islamisation over the last 30 years that has fuelled intolerance of religious minorities. AFP)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Puchtoon

_very Touching Article _

_
*
A Hindu hell on earth: Families are being torn apart by their desperation to flee persecution in Pakistan *











They had waited for years. So when the opportunity came they took it, even if it meant leaving behind friends and neighbours, brothers and husbands. Even a three-day-old baby boy. Seven weeks ago, almost 500 Hindus from Pakistan crossed into India on the pretence of visiting a religious festival. In reality, they had come to escape religious persecution and poverty. Some said they would rather commit suicide than go back.

&#8220;Pakistan is worse than hell for Hindus,&#8221; said one of those who managed to flee, Laxman Das, a fruit trader from Hyderabad.

Though Pakistan was established as a state for Muslims, the original vision of its founder, Mohammad Ali Jinnah, was of a place of tolerance and inclusion.

&#8220;You are free to go to your temples, you are free to go to your mosques or to any other place or worship in this State of Pakistan. You may belong to any religion or caste or creed &#8211; that has nothing to do with the business of the state,&#8221; he said in speech in August 1947.

Yet Jinnah&#8217;s vision has steadily been eroded. Today, as Pakistan prepares for a historic election on 11 May, its Christians and Hindus, which together comprise perhaps 3 per cent of the population, face persecution and assault. Some have fled.

&#8220;If people have any resources, they want to leave here,&#8221; Dr Ramesh Kumar Vankwani, of the Pakistan Hindu Council, said from Karachi.

The Pakistanis who have made their way to the village of Bijwasan, not far from Delhi&#8217;s international airport, all belong to the same low Hindu caste and come from the same part of Sindh province. They have applied unsuccessfully for visas to India for years and hit upon the idea of asking to visit the Kumbh Mela festival, the most auspicious date in the Hindu calendar. Though the festival is held every three years, it is only every 12 years that it is held at the confluence of the sacred Ganges and Yamuna rivers in Allahabad. This year the festival was held in February and March.

&#8220;Getting a passport is not so difficult. But getting a visa is very hard,&#8221; said 35-year-old Hanuman Prashad, another fruit trader from Hyderabad, explaining how they told the Indian authorities they wished to attend the festival.

The Hindus, who came in three groups, said their biggest motivation to leave was the challenge of educating their children. There was discrimination in government schools, where they were referred to as &#8220;kafirs&#8221;, told to go and work in the fields and obliged to recite the six kalimas, or tenets, of Islam.

For girls, it was even more difficult, so much so that few of the families bothered sending their daughters to school. &#8220;For the wealthy Hindus it is easier &#8211; they can send their children to better schools or else abroad,&#8221; Mr Das said.

They said the situation had become worse since the rule of the military leader General Muhammad Zia-ul-Haq, who seized power in 1977 and for the next decade oversaw an increased Islamisation of Pakistan. Following the notorious destruction of India&#8217;s Babri mosque by a Hindu mob in 1992, the Hindus of Pakistan were often the victims of revenge attacks.

While hundreds of Hindus received visas to attend the festival, not everyone did. Almost everyone at Bijwasan &#8211; where they are squeezed more than 20 to a room in a former school, the air filled with flies &#8211; can tell a story of leaving someone behind.

Hanuman Prashad, who came to India with his wife and six children, said his parents had not been successful. When it came to leaving, with the knowledge he would not return, everyone wept. But his parents were insistent. &#8220;Whatever happens to us, go and save your life. Take your kids,&#8221; they told him.

****** Sulanki had travelled to the crossing at the Pakistani border town Khokhrapar with her husband and seven children, the youngest being only three-days old. She said the Pakistani authorities demanded a passport and visa for the newborn, too young even to have been named.

She said she pleaded with the guards to let her cross with the boy she was still breastfeeding but they refused. Dazed and tear-stained, Ms Sulanki said she believed she had no alternative but to hand the child to a relative who had come to the border with them. Since then she has been unable to make contact to discover what has happened to her baby.

She said she had prayed they would get their visas earlier so she could have given birth in India.

&#8220;I had no option,&#8221; she sobbed. &#8220;I sacrificed the baby for the sake of the other six children, so they can have an education.&#8221;

A 30-year-old pregnant woman called Laran Keswari was equally distraught. She had crossed with her five children but her husband, who is disabled, had not obtained a visa. She told him she did not want to go without him but he insisted she go ahead for the sake of their children. &#8220;God is on your side,&#8221; he told her.

Ms Keswari is anxious about how she will manage by herself with her children, hoping against hope that her husband will be able to join them. &#8220;We speak on the phone but we are both always crying,&#8221; she said.

An irony of the group&#8217;s exodus from Pakistan, a journey to escape discrimination, is that it was made possible by people with fundamental and, in some cases, extremist views. Their host in Bijwasan was Naher Singh, a former customs officer and policeman, who accommodated another smaller group of refugees in 2011. He asked his rent-paying tenants to leave his property and housed the Pakistanis instead. &#8220;These people are my God and Goddess. I worship them,&#8221; he said.

Mr Singh said the cost of feeding and housing the 483 people was met by various hardline Hindu groups, including the Vishva Hindu Parishad, the Bajrang Dal and the Rashtriya Swayamsevak Sangh. Some of their members have been linked to confrontations with minority groups across India.

Mr Singh, who has been rousing his refugee guests at 3am to lead them in yoga and religious chants, said he wanted to forcibly drive Muslims from India. He made a series of inflammatory remarks.

Mr Singh was accompanied by a Hindu priest. Asked if Mr Singh was not displaying the sort of bigotry from which he claimed to be saving the refugees, the priest replied: &#8220;This is God talking through him. And I agree with him.&#8221;

The government of India has yet to publicly comment on the refugees or its plans for them. Sending them back to Pakistan would be politically fraught. Pakistan has not commented on the matter.

Mr Singh said he would fight any attempt to repatriate the refugees and claimed they would be accepted by the local community. He said: &#8220;We will find jobs for them here in the villages.&#8221;

A Hindu hell on earth: Families are being torn apart by their desperation to flee persecution in Pakistan - Asia - World - The Independent

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Anees

*Hindus in Pak 'victims of religious apartheid'*

Islamabad: Hindus in Pakistan are not "equal citizens of the state but victims of a religious apartheid", a new non-political organisation, the All Hindu Rights Forum, has said. 

The forum has been set up in the port city of Karachi in a bid to fight for due constitutional rights of the largest religious minority in the country, the Daily Times reported.

Kishanchand Parwani, former member of the National Assembly, was elected chairman, Mohan Manjiani became president and Manohar Lal Jesrani became general secretary of the new organisation. 

Manjiani said the Hindu community feels insecure in Pakistan due to continued acts of injustice and atrocities, especially against women. 

"All Hindus are hounded and humiliated to force them to leave Pakistan," he was quoted as saying. 

Manjiani said Hindus in Pakistan are not "equal citizens of the state but victims of a religious apartheid".

"They live in a state of perpetual dread with their daughters, property and religious places being constantly targeted," he said. 

Thousands of temples have been vandalised, wealth of minorities looted, women and children abducted, but none has been tried before a court of law to give them justice, he said. 

Referring to incidents of "forced marriages" of Hindu girls in Sindh, he said the courts generally do not consider the fact that most of the girls are minors. 

"This practice is much more prevalent as the victims' families often fail to file a police report fearing violent retaliation," Manjiani said.

He demanded a special session of parliament to verify the persecution of Hindus and other minorities, establishment of a monitoring cell to prevent communal incidents, revision of syllabus and removal of hate passages against Hindus, and allowing dual vote for Hindus. 

According to the Pakistan Hindu Council, there are more than seven million Hindus , about 5.5 percent of Pakistan's population of 170 million living in the various states of Pakistan, most of them in Sindh. 

IANS

Hindus in Pak `victims of religious apartheid`

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Foo_Fighter

Well it's unfortunate that Hindus are facing discrimination... in fact any minority facing troubles in any nation should be able to go to a higher court... maybe a UN court. This type of discrimination is seen in south Asian countries mostly... India, Bandladesh and Pakistan topping the list.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bronxbull

I weep for them everyday.


----------



## Foo_Fighter

Why??? they are Pakistani's mate... cry for muslims, christinas, sikhs, budhists, hindus of India. Or else, cry for whole of Pakistan.



bronxbull said:


> I weep for them everyday.


----------



## iranigirl2

Hindus blown up to 100000 pieces like Shia Muslims are in Pakistan?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

iranigirl2 said:


> Are *Hindus* blown up to 100000 pieces like Shia Muslims are in Pakistan?



Their daughters are kidnapped for forced conversion and then married to the kidnapper. The school textbooks teaches Hindu hatred openly citing Hindus as the enemies of Pakistan.

Abduction, oppression and forced conversion is fate of Hindus in Pak : The Big Story - India Today
Hindus in Pakistan accuse Muslims of kidnapping women as wives - Los Angeles Times


?Pakistan schools teach Hindu hatred? - DAWN.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Biplab Bijay

The worse thing is that nobody can help them and no body will protect them.



aneesdani said:


> *Hindus in Pak 'victims of religious apartheid'*
> 
> Islamabad: Hindus in Pakistan are not "equal citizens of the state but victims of a religious apartheid", a new non-political organisation, the All Hindu Rights Forum, has said.
> 
> The forum has been set up in the port city of Karachi in a bid to fight for due constitutional rights of the largest religious minority in the country, the Daily Times reported.
> 
> Kishanchand Parwani, former member of the National Assembly, was elected chairman, Mohan Manjiani became president and Manohar Lal Jesrani became general secretary of the new organisation.
> 
> Manjiani said the Hindu community feels insecure in Pakistan due to continued acts of injustice and atrocities, especially against women.
> 
> "All Hindus are hounded and humiliated to force them to leave Pakistan," he was quoted as saying.
> 
> Manjiani said Hindus in Pakistan are not "equal citizens of the state but victims of a religious apartheid".
> 
> "They live in a state of perpetual dread with their daughters, property and religious places being constantly targeted," he said.
> 
> Thousands of temples have been vandalised, wealth of minorities looted, women and children abducted, but none has been tried before a court of law to give them justice, he said.
> 
> Referring to incidents of "forced marriages" of Hindu girls in Sindh, he said the courts generally do not consider the fact that most of the girls are minors.
> 
> "This practice is much more prevalent as the victims' families often fail to file a police report fearing violent retaliation," Manjiani said.
> 
> He demanded a special session of parliament to verify the persecution of Hindus and other minorities, establishment of a monitoring cell to prevent communal incidents, revision of syllabus and removal of hate passages against Hindus, and allowing dual vote for Hindus.
> 
> According to the Pakistan Hindu Council, there are more than seven million Hindus , about 5.5 percent of Pakistan's population of 170 million living in the various states of Pakistan, most of them in Sindh.
> 
> IANS
> 
> Hindus in Pak `victims of religious apartheid`


----------



## SirHatesALot

Forget about Hindus even Muslims are unsafe in Pakistan.
Really sad,hope situation improves.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bronxbull

Foo_Fighter said:


> Why??? they are Pakistani's mate... cry for muslims, christinas, sikhs, budhists, hindus of India. Or else, cry for whole of Pakistan.



why should i cry for all those,they r doing fine in India.

I weep for those in trouble.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## livingdead

BLACKGOLD said:


> Forget about Hindus even Muslims are unsafe in Pakistan.
> Really sad,hope situation improves.



are hindus second class citizen then, that they will be in danger first? What do you mean 'even' muslims are unsafe?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## harpoon

They should have migrated to India in 1947 itself. I would say it utterly foolish of them to remain in Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Biplab Bijay

Muslims are unsafe because of their wrong doings, their misguided brothers. But hindus are unsafe because they are weak. that is the difference brother. When the question of kicking a hindu comes into play, all the Muslims in the land of pure including shia, sunni, Hazara, Ahemadi, etc gladly united and take part in removing a kaafir. That is the point my brother.




BLACKGOLD said:


> Forget about Hindus even Muslims are unsafe in Pakistan.
> Really sad,hope situation improves.


----------



## SirHatesALot

hinduguy said:


> are hindus second class citizen then, that they will be in danger first? What do you mean 'even' muslims are unsafe?



In a Land created for Muslims, they are blown up regularly that's why even Muslims are unsafe and yes Hindus are second class citizens in Pakistan.



harpoon said:


> They should have migrated to India in 1947 itself. I would say it utterly foolish of them to remain in Pakistan



Completely agree with you.


----------



## Gold1010

Why should they migrate? they're natives, it's there land too.

A creation of a state based on religion should of never happened, it's just like Israel.

Bring the hate

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yeti

Nothing new we knew this already

I was reading about how Hindus had their gymkhana taken from them and now its used by others when it was their building

http://tribune.com.pk/story/569343/minorities-rights-mpa-seeks-help-evacuate-hindu-gymkhana/


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Another brain fart by zee news india! ..... yes i agree there are issues... but apartheid and second class citizens? wtf.... if your rich or educated .... nobody gives a shyt.... if hindus can become chief justices,ministers,army officers,cricketers etc....than what "apartheid" are these indians talkin abt?

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## Yeti

iranigirl2 said:


> Hindus blown up to 100000 pieces like Shia Muslims are in Pakistan?




Does not mean what happens to other religious groups is fair or right but yes I agree the genocide of Shias and in particular Hazaras is never ending but shias make up over 15% of Pakistan, Hindus are just perhaps not even 2% of the population so according to these wahabi nuts your a bigger threat.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Yeti said:


> Nothing new we knew this already
> 
> I was reading about how Hindus had their gymkhana taken from them and now its used by others when it was their building
> 
> Minorities



Sounds like BS... MPA sahab trolling... ?

Allegedly occupied by the National Academy of Performing Arts (NAPA)... an arts college? seriously.... they have more to do with guitars,sitars and tablas than AKs !


----------



## Yeti

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Sounds like BS... MPA sahab trolling... ?
> 
> Allegedly occupied by the National Academy of Performing Arts (NAPA)... an arts college? seriously.... they have more to do with guitars,sitars and tablas than AKs !




This is what the Hindu council are saying that they are not allowed to use their own building


----------



## Biplab Bijay

of course you are right. Its a bi-standard. ZEE news is telling lots of lies. Only muslim medias are true in this world. And you should say chief justice(acting), only one example till now. Regarding army officers, what can I say ?


DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Another brain fart by zee news india! ..... yes i agree there are issues... but apartheid and second class citizens? wtf.... if your rich or educated .... nobody gives a shyt.... if hindus can become chief justices,ministers,army officers,cricketers etc....than what "apartheid" are these indians talkin abt?


----------



## Yeti

*The President of Pakistan has also assured us of cooperation but we want to know when the Hindu Gymkhana will be handed back to us. The mafia, in the form of NAPA, has encroached our building. We do not oppose promoting arts and culture but they should seek another alternate place for it,&#8221; he said, adding that many other temples had also been encroached but no action was taken against the perpetrators.*


Land grabbing is a social issue lets hope good men like Imran Khan speak up like he did when the Hindu Dr's were shot to death in Sindh.


----------



## INDIC

Here is what 70% of student population in Pakistan study

Original Report at CRSS Pakistan

Look What We Are Teaching At Public Schools

Pakistan&#8217;s public schools, which educate some 70 percent of the student population&#8230;.
Prescribed textbooks for
Classes 4 and 5, attended by children aged 8 to 10, are bursting with anti-Hindu and anti-Sikh
themes. By Class 6, when students are typically 10 to 12 years old, anti-Christian, anti-British and anti-European indoctrination begins. Children are taught that the &#8220;Christians and Europeans were not happy to see the Muslims flourishing in life.&#8221;31 Anti-Jewish postulations are introduced in Class 7. In Classes 9-10, when students are typically 13 to 16 years old, the &#8216;importance of Jihad&#8217; is cultivated.
Here are excerpts from textbooks:
Text No. 1
Class: 4
Subject: Social Studies
Pages: 80-81
&#8220;Sikhs destroyed the Muslim towns from the river Sutlej to the river Jamna. A
number of times the Sikhs crossed the river Jamna and looted and destroyed the
settlements of the Muslims. They truned the mosques into their &#8216;Gurdawaras&#8217;,
demolished the shrines of the Muslim saints and burnt religious schools and
libraries.&#8221;
Authors: Dr Miss Ferozah Yasmeen, Dr Azhar Hamid, Mian Muhammad Javed
Akhtar, Nasir-ur-Din Ghaznavi, Muhammad Zubair Hashmi, Bashir-ud-Din Malik
and Qazi Ajjad Ahmed.
Comment (inside backcover): &#8220;The Punjab Texbook Board is your own
organization. It produces quality and cost effective textbooks for you.&#8221;
Text No. 2
Class: 4
Subject: Social Studies
Pages: 83
&#8220;The Muslims of Pakistan provided all the facilities to the Hindus and Sikhs who
left for India. But the Hindus and Sikhs looted the Muslims in India with both
hands and they attacked their caravans, busses and railway trains. Therefore
about 1 million Muslims were martyred on their way to Pakistan.&#8221;
21
Authors: Dr Miss Ferozah Yasmeen, Dr Azhar Hamid, Mian Muhammad Javed
Akhtar, Nasir-ur-Din Ghaznavi, Muhammad Zubair Hashmi, Bashir-ud-Din Malik
and Qazi Ajjad Ahmed.
Comment (inside backcover): &#8220;Approved by Federal Ministry of Education,
Government of Pakistan, Islamabad.&#8221;
Text No. 3
Class: 4
Subject: Social Studies
Pages: 84
&#8220;India invaded Lahore on the 6th of September, 1965 without any ultimatum. After
17 days, the Indian authorities laid down arms acknowledging the bravery and
gallantry of the Pak Army and civilians.&#8221;
Authors: Dr Miss Ferozah Yasmeen, Dr Azhar Hamid, Mian Muhammad Javed
Akhtar, Nasir-ur-Din Ghaznavi, Muhammad Zubair Hashmi, Bashir-ud-Din Malik
and Qazi Ajjad Ahmed.
Comment (inside backcover): &#8220;Approved by Federal Ministry of Education,
Government of Pakistan, Islamabad.&#8221;
Text No. 4
Class: 5
Subject: Social Studies
Pages: 123
&#8220;When India was defeated in the war of 1965, she excited the Muslims of East
Pakistan against the Muslims of West Pakistan. For this prupose, Inida sought
the help of those Hindus who lived in East Pakistan. Ultimately, India attacked
East Pakistan in December 1971 and helped the East Pakistanis to sever their
relations with West Pakistan. Thus East Pakistan was separated from West
Pakistan. The East Pakistanis renamed their country Bangladesh. India
immediately recognized Bangladesh as an independent soverign state.&#8221;
Authors: Dr Ferozah Yasmeen, Mrs Zarina Asharf, Bashir-ud-din Malik, Prof
Mirza Munawwar and Mian Mohammed Javed.
Comment (inside frontcover): &#8220;To achieve a better standard of life, quality
education playes a pivotal role. My Government is trying hard to provide this
base (Ch Pervez Elahi, Chief Minister, Punjab.&#8221;
Text No. 5
Class: 5
Subject: Social Studies
Pages: 123
22
&#8220;India is our traditional enemy and we should always keep ourselves ready to
defend out beloved country from Indian aggression.&#8221;
Authors: Dr Ferozah Yasmeen, Mrs Zarina Asharf, Bashir-ud-din Malik, Prof
Mirza Munawwar and Mian Mohammed Javed.
Comment (inside frontcover): &#8220;As for curriculum development, a team of
professional experts was assem,bled for writing of textbooks, which will prove
helpful in achieving the quality of education (Ch Pervez Elahi, Chief Minister,
Punjab.&#8221;
Text No. 6
Class: 6
Subject: Social Studies
Pages: 100
 &#8220;The foundation of Hindu set up was based on injustice and cruelty&#8221;
Scripted & Translated by: Prof. Mian Muhammed Aslam, Prof. Muhammed
Farooq Malik and Qazi Sajjad Ahmed.
Comment (inside frontcover): &#8220;Our curriculum in the past was not in concert with
the requirements of modern times. I am pleased to note that the government has
not only given importance to the sovereignty and security of the country, but also
taken steps for the improvement of the quality of education and curriculum to
bring it in tune with the latest standards (Message from General Pervez
Musharraf).&#8221;
Text No. 7
Class: 6
Subject: Social Studies
Pages: 63
&#8220;The religion has deep impact on the children in Bharat. The Hindu, Muslim, Sikh
and Christian children have their own separate identiy.&#8221;
Scripted & Translated by: Prof. Mian Muhammed Aslam, Prof. Muhammed
Farooq Malik and Qazi Sajjad Ahmed.
Comment (insdie frontcover): &#8220;It is a historical fact that the Muslims ruled the
world for hundreds of years on the basis of the knowledge acquired by their
intellectuals, philosophers and scientitsts (Message from General Pervez
Musharraf).&#8221;
Text No. 8
Class: 6
Subject: Social Studies
Pages: 54-55
&#8220;The Hindus claim Harijans as their integrated part but deal with them in the
same manner as they behave with Muslims and other communities.&#8221;
23
Scripted & Translated by: Prof. Mian Muhammed Aslam, Prof. Muhammed
Farooq Malik and Qazi Sajjad Ahmed.
Comment: &#8220;In the light of Islamic teachins and to meet the challenges of lifek, it
is incumbent upon all Pakistanis to devote their energies for acquiring knowledge
with special emphasis on computer and IT education ((Message from General
Pervez Musharraf).&#8221;
Text No. 9
Class: 6
Subject: Social Studies
Pages: 95
*&#8220;Conquest of Debul: A furious battle was fought between the two forces&#8230;..The
Muslims changed the slogan of Allah-o-Akbar and Catapult was operated and
started throwing heavy stones&#8230;&#8230;.The Hindus lost all hopes. The enemy was
defeated and the fort was conquered.&#8221;*
Scripted & Translated by: Prof. Mian Muhammed Aslam, Prof. Muhammed
Farooq Malik and Qazi Sajjad Ahmed.
Text No. 10
Class: 6
Subject: Social Studies
Pages: 95
&#8220;The Hindus began to embrace Islam in great nuimber due to the good and kind
treatment of Mulims.&#8221;
Scripted & Translated by: Prof. Mian Muhammed Aslam, Prof. Muhammed
Farooq Malik and Qazi Sajjad Ahmed.
Text No. 11
Class: 6
Subject: Social Studies
Pages: 96
&#8220;An Arab soldier cut the neck of Raja Dahir with sword who was riding an
elephant in a Howdaha. The sun of life of Raja Dahir set forever from the
universe on 10th of Ramdan 93 H.&#8221;
Scripted & Translated by: Prof. Mian Muhammed Aslam, Prof. Muhammed
Farooq Malik and Qazi Sajjad Ahmed.
Text No. 12
Class: 6
Subject: Social Studies
24
Pages: 99
*&#8220;Before the Arab conquest the people were fed up with the teachings of
Buddhists and Hindus. The main cause was the benign treatment of Muslims
with the Hindus. Due to this attitude Hindus began to love Muslims and they
became nearer and nearer to the Muslims.&#8221;*
Scripted & Translated by: Prof. Mian Muhammed Aslam, Prof. Muhammed
Farooq Malik and Qazi Sajjad Ahmed.
Text No. 13
Class: 6
Subject: Social Studies
Pages: 99
&#8220;The Biritish sent rare books from these libraries to England. Thus the British
ruined the Muslim schools. They did not want that Islam should spread.&#8221;
Scripted & Translated by: Prof. Mian Muhammed Aslam, Prof. Muhammed
Farooq Malik and Qazi Sajjad Ahmed.
Text No. 14
Class: 6
Subject: Social Studies
Pages: 121
&#8220;Islam preached equality, brotherhood, and fraternity and respect for all people.
The caste system of the Hindus had made life of common man as miserable and
as such they were fed up with this system.&#8221;
Scripted & Translated by: Prof. Mian Muhammed Aslam, Prof. Muhammed
Farooq Malik and Qazi Sajjad Ahmed.
Text No. 15
Class: 6
Subject: Social Studies
Pages: 123
&#8220;The British changed the curriculum of Madrasas and they had their full say in
Education also they could change the syllabi according to their minds. The
teaching of Hadith and Fiqa was stopped all together. The British freely
distributed the literature of Christianity.&#8221;
Scripted & Translated by: Prof. Mian Muhammed Aslam, Prof. Muhammed
Farooq Malik and Qazi Sajjad Ahmed.
Text No. 16
Class: 7
Subject: Social Studies
25
Pages: 12
&#8220;Before Islam, people lived in untold misery all over the world.&#8221;
Writen by: Prof Dr M.H. Bokhari and Syed Hassan Tahir.
Text No. 17
Class: 7
Subject: Social Studies
Pages: 13
&#8220;Some Jewish tribes also lived in Arabia. They lent money to workers and
peasants on high rates of interest and usurped their earnings. They held the
whole society in their tight grip because of the ever increasing compound
interest.&#8221;
Writen by: Prof Dr M.H. Bokhari and Syed Hassan Tahir.
Text No. 18
Class: 7
Subject: Social Studies
Pages: 25
&#8220;History has no parallel to the extremely kind treatment of the Christians by the
Muslims. Still the Christian kingdoms of Europe were constantly trying to gain
control of Jerusalem. This was the cause of the crusades.&#8221;
Writen by: Prof Dr M.H. Bokhari and Syed Hassan Tahir.
Text No. 19
Class: 7
Subject: Social Studies
Pages: 13
&#8220;All the Christian countries united against the Muslims and sent large armies to
attack the holy city of Jerusalem. These wars are called crusades because the
Pope, a head of the Christians, called a council of war. In this meeting he
declared that Jesus Christ sanctioned war against Muslims.&#8221;
Writen by: Prof Dr M.H. Bokhari and Syed Hassan Tahir.
Text No. 20
Class: 7
Subject: Social Studies
Pages: 28
26
&#8220;During the Crusades, the Christians came in contact with the Muslims and
learnt that the Muslim culture was far superior to their lown.&#8221;
Writen by: Prof Dr M.H. Bokhari and Syed Hassan Tahir.
Text No. 21
Class: 7
Subject: Social Studies
Pages: 43
&#8220;European nations have been working during the past three centuries, through
conspiracies on naked aggression to subjugate the countries of the Muslim
world.&#8221;
Writen by: Prof Dr M.H. Bokhari and Syed Hassan Tahir.
Text No. 22
Class: 9-10
Subject: Pakistan Studies
Pages: 3
&#8220;The economic system of West was creating unsolvable problems and had failed
to do justice with the people.&#8221;
Authors: Muhammad Hussain Ch, Ali Iqtadar Mirza, Sheikh Anees, Rai Faiz
Ahmad Kharal, Syed Abbas Haidar and Dr Qais.
Comment: This text appears in the textbook being used in the current academic
year and was not part of the previous textbook.
Text No. 23
Class: 9-10
Subject: Pakistan Studies
Pages: 6
&#8220;Islamic society was devoid of every kind of evil&#8230;.&#8221;
Authors: Muhammad Hussain Ch, Ali Iqtadar Mirza, Sheikh anees, Cai Faiz
Ahmad Kharal, Syed abbas Haidar and Dr Qais.
Comment: This text appears in the textbook being used in the current academic
year and was not part of the previous textbook.
Text No. 24
27
Class: 9-10
Subject: Pakistan Studies
Pages: 7
&#8220;One of the reasons of the downfall of the Muslims in the Sub-continent was the
lack of the spirit of Jihad.&#8221;
Text No. 25
Class: 9-10
Subject: Pakistan Studies
Pages: 10
&#8220;In Islam Jihad is very important&#8230;..The person who offers his life never
dies&#8230;..All the prayers nurture one&#8217;s passion for Jihad.&#8221;
Text No. 26
Class: 9-10
Subject: Pakistan Studies
Pages: 17
&#8220;Shah Wali Ullah (RA) was a mujadid of the 18th century&#8230;.He knew that the
Sikhs, Marhattas were the enemies of Muslims.&#8221;
Text No. 27
Class: 9-10
Subject: Pakistan Studies
Pages: 20
&#8220;&#8230;&#8230;according to Islamic point of view there were only two nations on eath, one
the Muslims and the other the non-Muslim.&#8221;
Text No. 28
Class: 9-10
Subject: Pakistan Studies
Pages: 53
 &#8220;Education sector in East Pakistan was totally under the control of Hindus.
Under the guidance of India they fully poisoned the minds of Bangalis against
Pakistan and aroused their sentiments.&#8221;
Text No. 29
Class: 12
Subject: Pakistan Studies
Pages: 4
28
&#8220;Great importance is given to Jihad (struggle) in Islam&#8230;&#8230;.And always keep one
self ready to sacrifice one&#8217;s life and property is jihad&#8230;..The basic purpose of all
submissions and jihad is to keep oneself follower of the good will of Allah
Almighty.&#8221;
Authors: Muhammad Farooq Malik, Rai Faiz Ahmad Kharal, Muhammad
Hussain Ch., Dr Sultan Khan and Khadim Ali Khan.

Here is what 70% of student population in Pakistan study | AA@Counter Terrorism, Imperialism, Extremism and Bigotry

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Yeti said:


> This is what the Hindu council are saying that they are not allowed to use their own building



Hes from Peoples party... lol.... and heres what he said in the article:

* &#8220;The President of Pakistan has also assured us of cooperation"*

Land encroachment is not a new phenomena... even history sites have been occupied by them..


----------



## Biplab Bijay

This is a CIA/MOSAD/RAW conspiracy to malign the image of Pakistan and muslims. I have read all the books and i dont find anything.





INDIC said:


> Here is what 70% of student population in Pakistan study
> 
> Original Report at CRSS Pakistan
> 
> Look What We Are Teaching At Public Schools
> 
> Pakistan&#8217;s public schools, which educate some 70 percent of the student population&#8230;.
> Prescribed textbooks for
> Classes 4 and 5, attended by children aged 8 to 10, are bursting with anti-Hindu and anti-Sikh
> themes. By Class 6, when students are typically 10 to 12 years old, anti-Christian, anti-British and anti-European indoctrination begins. Children are taught that the &#8220;Christians and Europeans were not happy to see the Muslims flourishing in life.&#8221;31 Anti-Jewish postulations are introduced in Class 7. In Classes 9-10, when students are typically 13 to 16 years old, the &#8216;importance of Jihad&#8217; is cultivated.
> Here are excerpts from textbooks:
> Text No. 1
> Class: 4
> Subject: Social Studies
> Pages: 80-81
> &#8220;Sikhs destroyed the Muslim towns from the river Sutlej to the river Jamna. A
> number of times the Sikhs crossed the river Jamna and looted and destroyed the
> settlements of the Muslims. They truned the mosques into their &#8216;Gurdawaras&#8217;,
> demolished the shrines of the Muslim saints and burnt religious schools and
> libraries.&#8221;
> Authors: Dr Miss Ferozah Yasmeen, Dr Azhar Hamid, Mian Muhammad Javed
> Akhtar, Nasir-ur-Din Ghaznavi, Muhammad Zubair Hashmi, Bashir-ud-Din Malik
> and Qazi Ajjad Ahmed.
> Comment (inside backcover): &#8220;The Punjab Texbook Board is your own
> organization. It produces quality and cost effective textbooks for you.&#8221;
> Text No. 2
> Class: 4
> Subject: Social Studies
> Pages: 83
> &#8220;The Muslims of Pakistan provided all the facilities to the Hindus and Sikhs who
> left for India. But the Hindus and Sikhs looted the Muslims in India with both
> hands and they attacked their caravans, busses and railway trains. Therefore
> about 1 million Muslims were martyred on their way to Pakistan.&#8221;
> 21
> Authors: Dr Miss Ferozah Yasmeen, Dr Azhar Hamid, Mian Muhammad Javed
> Akhtar, Nasir-ur-Din Ghaznavi, Muhammad Zubair Hashmi, Bashir-ud-Din Malik
> and Qazi Ajjad Ahmed.
> Comment (inside backcover): &#8220;Approved by Federal Ministry of Education,
> Government of Pakistan, Islamabad.&#8221;
> Text No. 3
> Class: 4
> Subject: Social Studies
> Pages: 84
> &#8220;India invaded Lahore on the 6th of September, 1965 without any ultimatum. After
> 17 days, the Indian authorities laid down arms acknowledging the bravery and
> gallantry of the Pak Army and civilians.&#8221;
> Authors: Dr Miss Ferozah Yasmeen, Dr Azhar Hamid, Mian Muhammad Javed
> Akhtar, Nasir-ur-Din Ghaznavi, Muhammad Zubair Hashmi, Bashir-ud-Din Malik
> and Qazi Ajjad Ahmed.
> Comment (inside backcover): &#8220;Approved by Federal Ministry of Education,
> Government of Pakistan, Islamabad.&#8221;
> Text No. 4
> Class: 5
> Subject: Social Studies
> Pages: 123
> &#8220;When India was defeated in the war of 1965, she excited the Muslims of East
> Pakistan against the Muslims of West Pakistan. For this prupose, Inida sought
> the help of those Hindus who lived in East Pakistan. Ultimately, India attacked
> East Pakistan in December 1971 and helped the East Pakistanis to sever their
> relations with West Pakistan. Thus East Pakistan was separated from West
> Pakistan. The East Pakistanis renamed their country Bangladesh. India
> immediately recognized Bangladesh as an independent soverign state.&#8221;
> Authors: Dr Ferozah Yasmeen, Mrs Zarina Asharf, Bashir-ud-din Malik, Prof
> Mirza Munawwar and Mian Mohammed Javed.
> Comment (inside frontcover): &#8220;To achieve a better standard of life, quality
> education playes a pivotal role. My Government is trying hard to provide this
> base (Ch Pervez Elahi, Chief Minister, Punjab.&#8221;
> Text No. 5
> Class: 5
> Subject: Social Studies
> Pages: 123
> 22
> &#8220;India is our traditional enemy and we should always keep ourselves ready to
> defend out beloved country from Indian aggression.&#8221;
> Authors: Dr Ferozah Yasmeen, Mrs Zarina Asharf, Bashir-ud-din Malik, Prof
> Mirza Munawwar and Mian Mohammed Javed.
> Comment (inside frontcover): &#8220;As for curriculum development, a team of
> professional experts was assem,bled for writing of textbooks, which will prove
> helpful in achieving the quality of education (Ch Pervez Elahi, Chief Minister,
> Punjab.&#8221;
> Text No. 6
> Class: 6
> Subject: Social Studies
> Pages: 100
> &#8220;The foundation of Hindu set up was based on injustice and cruelty&#8221;
> Scripted & Translated by: Prof. Mian Muhammed Aslam, Prof. Muhammed
> Farooq Malik and Qazi Sajjad Ahmed.
> Comment (inside frontcover): &#8220;Our curriculum in the past was not in concert with
> the requirements of modern times. I am pleased to note that the government has
> not only given importance to the sovereignty and security of the country, but also
> taken steps for the improvement of the quality of education and curriculum to
> bring it in tune with the latest standards (Message from General Pervez
> Musharraf).&#8221;
> Text No. 7
> Class: 6
> Subject: Social Studies
> Pages: 63
> &#8220;The religion has deep impact on the children in Bharat. The Hindu, Muslim, Sikh
> and Christian children have their own separate identiy.&#8221;
> Scripted & Translated by: Prof. Mian Muhammed Aslam, Prof. Muhammed
> Farooq Malik and Qazi Sajjad Ahmed.
> Comment (insdie frontcover): &#8220;It is a historical fact that the Muslims ruled the
> world for hundreds of years on the basis of the knowledge acquired by their
> intellectuals, philosophers and scientitsts (Message from General Pervez
> Musharraf).&#8221;
> Text No. 8
> Class: 6
> Subject: Social Studies
> Pages: 54-55
> &#8220;The Hindus claim Harijans as their integrated part but deal with them in the
> same manner as they behave with Muslims and other communities.&#8221;
> 23
> Scripted & Translated by: Prof. Mian Muhammed Aslam, Prof. Muhammed
> Farooq Malik and Qazi Sajjad Ahmed.
> Comment: &#8220;In the light of Islamic teachins and to meet the challenges of lifek, it
> is incumbent upon all Pakistanis to devote their energies for acquiring knowledge
> with special emphasis on computer and IT education ((Message from General
> Pervez Musharraf).&#8221;
> Text No. 9
> Class: 6
> Subject: Social Studies
> Pages: 95
> *&#8220;Conquest of Debul: A furious battle was fought between the two forces&#8230;..The
> Muslims changed the slogan of Allah-o-Akbar and Catapult was operated and
> started throwing heavy stones&#8230;&#8230;.The Hindus lost all hopes. The enemy was
> defeated and the fort was conquered.&#8221;*
> Scripted & Translated by: Prof. Mian Muhammed Aslam, Prof. Muhammed
> Farooq Malik and Qazi Sajjad Ahmed.
> Text No. 10
> Class: 6
> Subject: Social Studies
> Pages: 95
> &#8220;The Hindus began to embrace Islam in great nuimber due to the good and kind
> treatment of Mulims.&#8221;
> Scripted & Translated by: Prof. Mian Muhammed Aslam, Prof. Muhammed
> Farooq Malik and Qazi Sajjad Ahmed.
> Text No. 11
> Class: 6
> Subject: Social Studies
> Pages: 96
> &#8220;An Arab soldier cut the neck of Raja Dahir with sword who was riding an
> elephant in a Howdaha. The sun of life of Raja Dahir set forever from the
> universe on 10th of Ramdan 93 H.&#8221;
> Scripted & Translated by: Prof. Mian Muhammed Aslam, Prof. Muhammed
> Farooq Malik and Qazi Sajjad Ahmed.
> Text No. 12
> Class: 6
> Subject: Social Studies
> 24
> Pages: 99
> *&#8220;Before the Arab conquest the people were fed up with the teachings of
> Buddhists and Hindus. The main cause was the benign treatment of Muslims
> with the Hindus. Due to this attitude Hindus began to love Muslims and they
> became nearer and nearer to the Muslims.&#8221;*
> Scripted & Translated by: Prof. Mian Muhammed Aslam, Prof. Muhammed
> Farooq Malik and Qazi Sajjad Ahmed.
> Text No. 13
> Class: 6
> Subject: Social Studies
> Pages: 99
> &#8220;The Biritish sent rare books from these libraries to England. Thus the British
> ruined the Muslim schools. They did not want that Islam should spread.&#8221;
> Scripted & Translated by: Prof. Mian Muhammed Aslam, Prof. Muhammed
> Farooq Malik and Qazi Sajjad Ahmed.
> Text No. 14
> Class: 6
> Subject: Social Studies
> Pages: 121
> &#8220;Islam preached equality, brotherhood, and fraternity and respect for all people.
> The caste system of the Hindus had made life of common man as miserable and
> as such they were fed up with this system.&#8221;
> Scripted & Translated by: Prof. Mian Muhammed Aslam, Prof. Muhammed
> Farooq Malik and Qazi Sajjad Ahmed.
> Text No. 15
> Class: 6
> Subject: Social Studies
> Pages: 123
> &#8220;The British changed the curriculum of Madrasas and they had their full say in
> Education also they could change the syllabi according to their minds. The
> teaching of Hadith and Fiqa was stopped all together. The British freely
> distributed the literature of Christianity.&#8221;
> Scripted & Translated by: Prof. Mian Muhammed Aslam, Prof. Muhammed
> Farooq Malik and Qazi Sajjad Ahmed.
> Text No. 16
> Class: 7
> Subject: Social Studies
> 25
> Pages: 12
> &#8220;Before Islam, people lived in untold misery all over the world.&#8221;
> Writen by: Prof Dr M.H. Bokhari and Syed Hassan Tahir.
> Text No. 17
> Class: 7
> Subject: Social Studies
> Pages: 13
> &#8220;Some Jewish tribes also lived in Arabia. They lent money to workers and
> peasants on high rates of interest and usurped their earnings. They held the
> whole society in their tight grip because of the ever increasing compound
> interest.&#8221;
> Writen by: Prof Dr M.H. Bokhari and Syed Hassan Tahir.
> Text No. 18
> Class: 7
> Subject: Social Studies
> Pages: 25
> &#8220;History has no parallel to the extremely kind treatment of the Christians by the
> Muslims. Still the Christian kingdoms of Europe were constantly trying to gain
> control of Jerusalem. This was the cause of the crusades.&#8221;
> Writen by: Prof Dr M.H. Bokhari and Syed Hassan Tahir.
> Text No. 19
> Class: 7
> Subject: Social Studies
> Pages: 13
> &#8220;All the Christian countries united against the Muslims and sent large armies to
> attack the holy city of Jerusalem. These wars are called crusades because the
> Pope, a head of the Christians, called a council of war. In this meeting he
> declared that Jesus Christ sanctioned war against Muslims.&#8221;
> Writen by: Prof Dr M.H. Bokhari and Syed Hassan Tahir.
> Text No. 20
> Class: 7
> Subject: Social Studies
> Pages: 28
> 26
> &#8220;During the Crusades, the Christians came in contact with the Muslims and
> learnt that the Muslim culture was far superior to their lown.&#8221;
> Writen by: Prof Dr M.H. Bokhari and Syed Hassan Tahir.
> Text No. 21
> Class: 7
> Subject: Social Studies
> Pages: 43
> &#8220;European nations have been working during the past three centuries, through
> conspiracies on naked aggression to subjugate the countries of the Muslim
> world.&#8221;
> Writen by: Prof Dr M.H. Bokhari and Syed Hassan Tahir.
> Text No. 22
> Class: 9-10
> Subject: Pakistan Studies
> Pages: 3
> &#8220;The economic system of West was creating unsolvable problems and had failed
> to do justice with the people.&#8221;
> Authors: Muhammad Hussain Ch, Ali Iqtadar Mirza, Sheikh Anees, Rai Faiz
> Ahmad Kharal, Syed Abbas Haidar and Dr Qais.
> Comment: This text appears in the textbook being used in the current academic
> year and was not part of the previous textbook.
> Text No. 23
> Class: 9-10
> Subject: Pakistan Studies
> Pages: 6
> &#8220;Islamic society was devoid of every kind of evil&#8230;.&#8221;
> Authors: Muhammad Hussain Ch, Ali Iqtadar Mirza, Sheikh anees, Cai Faiz
> Ahmad Kharal, Syed abbas Haidar and Dr Qais.
> Comment: This text appears in the textbook being used in the current academic
> year and was not part of the previous textbook.
> Text No. 24
> 27
> Class: 9-10
> Subject: Pakistan Studies
> Pages: 7
> &#8220;One of the reasons of the downfall of the Muslims in the Sub-continent was the
> lack of the spirit of Jihad.&#8221;
> Text No. 25
> Class: 9-10
> Subject: Pakistan Studies
> Pages: 10
> &#8220;In Islam Jihad is very important&#8230;..The person who offers his life never
> dies&#8230;..All the prayers nurture one&#8217;s passion for Jihad.&#8221;
> Text No. 26
> Class: 9-10
> Subject: Pakistan Studies
> Pages: 17
> &#8220;Shah Wali Ullah (RA) was a mujadid of the 18th century&#8230;.He knew that the
> Sikhs, Marhattas were the enemies of Muslims.&#8221;
> Text No. 27
> Class: 9-10
> Subject: Pakistan Studies
> Pages: 20
> &#8220;&#8230;&#8230;according to Islamic point of view there were only two nations on eath, one
> the Muslims and the other the non-Muslim.&#8221;
> Text No. 28
> Class: 9-10
> Subject: Pakistan Studies
> Pages: 53
> &#8220;Education sector in East Pakistan was totally under the control of Hindus.
> Under the guidance of India they fully poisoned the minds of Bangalis against
> Pakistan and aroused their sentiments.&#8221;
> Text No. 29
> Class: 12
> Subject: Pakistan Studies
> Pages: 4
> 28
> &#8220;Great importance is given to Jihad (struggle) in Islam&#8230;&#8230;.And always keep one
> self ready to sacrifice one&#8217;s life and property is jihad&#8230;..The basic purpose of all
> submissions and jihad is to keep oneself follower of the good will of Allah
> Almighty.&#8221;
> Authors: Muhammad Farooq Malik, Rai Faiz Ahmad Kharal, Muhammad
> Hussain Ch., Dr Sultan Khan and Khadim Ali Khan.
> 
> Here is what 70% of student population in Pakistan study | AA@Counter Terrorism, Imperialism, Extremism and Bigotry

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yeti

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Hes from Peoples party... lol.... and heres what he said in the article:
> 
> * The President of Pakistan has also assured us of cooperation"*
> 
> Land encroachment is not a new phenomena... even history sites have been occupied by them..



I agree it is a social issue but something must be done otherwise they will continue to encroach as they will not fear the rule of law. A private builder demolished the century-old Shri Rama Pir Mandir, Hindus can not fight back they do not have the power but it seems the govt is not preventing such crimes.


----------



## Irfan Baloch

disgraceful and shameful

the "Muslims" of Pakistan today who commit these atrocities have as much Islam in them as much as the Nazis had the Christianity in them.

muslims are no different to any other oppressors of the history whether or not they believed in one , many or no gods

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Yeti said:


> I agree it is a social issue but something must be done otherwise they will continue to encroach as they will not fear the rule of law. A private builder demolished the century-old Shri Rama Pir Mandir, Hindus can not fight back they do not have the power but it seems the govt is not preventing such crimes.



Do you think the govt gives a shyt? even historic mosques are lying in shambles... or should i say ruined... those bastards are more interested in making money than lookin out for the people..


----------



## Biplab Bijay

People belonging to Islam are called Muslims. People following Christianity are not called Nazis. That is the difference.

so Islam = Muslims

Christianity = Christians not equal to nazis.



Irfan Baloch said:


> disgraceful and shameful
> 
> the "Muslims" of Pakistan today who commit these atrocities have as much Islam in them as much as the Nazis had the Christianity in them.
> 
> muslims are no different to any other oppressors of the history whether or not they believed in one , many or no gods

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

Hindus are safe in Pakistan more than muslims in India!


----------



## Biplab Bijay

Sure. You are right. 



A.Rafay said:


> Hindus are safe in Pakistan more than muslims in India!


----------



## Yeti

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Do you think the govt gives a shyt? even historic mosques are lying in shambles... or should i say ruined... those bastards are more interested in making money than lookin out for the people..




But this was not just any old Mandir it stood there for over 100 years can you imagine if we had another Babri episode the feeling of people.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Biplab Bijay said:


> People belonging to Islam are called Muslims. People following Christianity are not called Nazis. That is the difference.
> 
> so Islam = Muslims
> 
> Christianity = Christians not equal to nazis.


thanks for clarity my dear
hope you understood what you meant and hope everyone does too

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Biplab Bijay

That is fine. Its just a mandir for them. what value does a mandir have for muslims ? They only care about Babri Masjid. And still they will say Hindus are safe in Pakistan and muslims are unsafe in India.



Yeti said:


> But this was not just any old Mandir it stood there for over 100 years can you imagine if we had another Babri episode the feeling of people.


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

INDIC said:


> Here is what 70% of student population in Pakistan study
> 
> Original Report at CRSS Pakistan
> 
> Look What We Are Teaching At Public Schools
> 
> Pakistan&#8217;s public schools, which educate some 70 percent of the student population&#8230;.
> Prescribed textbooks for
> Classes 4 and 5, attended by children aged 8 to 10, are bursting with anti-Hindu and anti-Sikh
> themes. By Class 6, when students are typically 10 to 12 years old, anti-Christian, anti-British and anti-European indoctrination begins. Children are taught that the &#8220;Christians and Europeans were not happy to see the Muslims flourishing in life.&#8221;31 Anti-Jewish postulations are introduced in Class 7. In Classes 9-10, when students are typically 13 to 16 years old, the &#8216;importance of Jihad&#8217; is cultivated.
> Here are excerpts from textbooks:
> Text No. 1
> Class: 4
> Subject: Social Studies
> Pages: 80-81
> &#8220;Sikhs destroyed the Muslim towns from the river Sutlej to the river Jamna. A
> number of times the Sikhs crossed the river Jamna and looted and destroyed the
> settlements of the Muslims. They truned the mosques into their &#8216;Gurdawaras&#8217;,
> demolished the shrines of the Muslim saints and burnt religious schools and
> libraries.&#8221;
> Authors: Dr Miss Ferozah Yasmeen, Dr Azhar Hamid, Mian Muhammad Javed
> Akhtar, Nasir-ur-Din Ghaznavi, Muhammad Zubair Hashmi, Bashir-ud-Din Malik
> and Qazi Ajjad Ahmed.
> Comment (inside backcover): &#8220;The Punjab Texbook Board is your own
> organization. It produces quality and cost effective textbooks for you.&#8221;
> Text No. 2
> Class: 4
> Subject: Social Studies
> Pages: 83
> &#8220;The Muslims of Pakistan provided all the facilities to the Hindus and Sikhs who
> left for India. But the Hindus and Sikhs looted the Muslims in India with both
> hands and they attacked their caravans, busses and railway trains. Therefore
> about 1 million Muslims were martyred on their way to Pakistan.&#8221;
> 21
> Authors: Dr Miss Ferozah Yasmeen, Dr Azhar Hamid, Mian Muhammad Javed
> Akhtar, Nasir-ur-Din Ghaznavi, Muhammad Zubair Hashmi, Bashir-ud-Din Malik
> and Qazi Ajjad Ahmed.
> Comment (inside backcover): &#8220;Approved by Federal Ministry of Education,
> Government of Pakistan, Islamabad.&#8221;
> Text No. 3
> Class: 4
> Subject: Social Studies
> Pages: 84
> &#8220;India invaded Lahore on the 6th of September, 1965 without any ultimatum. After
> 17 days, the Indian authorities laid down arms acknowledging the bravery and
> gallantry of the Pak Army and civilians.&#8221;
> Authors: Dr Miss Ferozah Yasmeen, Dr Azhar Hamid, Mian Muhammad Javed
> Akhtar, Nasir-ur-Din Ghaznavi, Muhammad Zubair Hashmi, Bashir-ud-Din Malik
> and Qazi Ajjad Ahmed.
> Comment (inside backcover): &#8220;Approved by Federal Ministry of Education,
> Government of Pakistan, Islamabad.&#8221;
> Text No. 4
> Class: 5
> Subject: Social Studies
> Pages: 123
> &#8220;When India was defeated in the war of 1965, she excited the Muslims of East
> Pakistan against the Muslims of West Pakistan. For this prupose, Inida sought
> the help of those Hindus who lived in East Pakistan. Ultimately, India attacked
> East Pakistan in December 1971 and helped the East Pakistanis to sever their
> relations with West Pakistan. Thus East Pakistan was separated from West
> Pakistan. The East Pakistanis renamed their country Bangladesh. India
> immediately recognized Bangladesh as an independent soverign state.&#8221;
> Authors: Dr Ferozah Yasmeen, Mrs Zarina Asharf, Bashir-ud-din Malik, Prof
> Mirza Munawwar and Mian Mohammed Javed.
> Comment (inside frontcover): &#8220;To achieve a better standard of life, quality
> education playes a pivotal role. My Government is trying hard to provide this
> base (Ch Pervez Elahi, Chief Minister, Punjab.&#8221;
> Text No. 5
> Class: 5
> Subject: Social Studies
> Pages: 123
> 22
> &#8220;India is our traditional enemy and we should always keep ourselves ready to
> defend out beloved country from Indian aggression.&#8221;
> Authors: Dr Ferozah Yasmeen, Mrs Zarina Asharf, Bashir-ud-din Malik, Prof
> Mirza Munawwar and Mian Mohammed Javed.
> Comment (inside frontcover): &#8220;As for curriculum development, a team of
> professional experts was assem,bled for writing of textbooks, which will prove
> helpful in achieving the quality of education (Ch Pervez Elahi, Chief Minister,
> Punjab.&#8221;
> Text No. 6
> Class: 6
> Subject: Social Studies
> Pages: 100
> &#8220;The foundation of Hindu set up was based on injustice and cruelty&#8221;
> Scripted & Translated by: Prof. Mian Muhammed Aslam, Prof. Muhammed
> Farooq Malik and Qazi Sajjad Ahmed.
> Comment (inside frontcover): &#8220;Our curriculum in the past was not in concert with
> the requirements of modern times. I am pleased to note that the government has
> not only given importance to the sovereignty and security of the country, but also
> taken steps for the improvement of the quality of education and curriculum to
> bring it in tune with the latest standards (Message from General Pervez
> Musharraf).&#8221;
> Text No. 7
> Class: 6
> Subject: Social Studies
> Pages: 63
> &#8220;The religion has deep impact on the children in Bharat. The Hindu, Muslim, Sikh
> and Christian children have their own separate identiy.&#8221;
> Scripted & Translated by: Prof. Mian Muhammed Aslam, Prof. Muhammed
> Farooq Malik and Qazi Sajjad Ahmed.
> Comment (insdie frontcover): &#8220;It is a historical fact that the Muslims ruled the
> world for hundreds of years on the basis of the knowledge acquired by their
> intellectuals, philosophers and scientitsts (Message from General Pervez
> Musharraf).&#8221;
> Text No. 8
> Class: 6
> Subject: Social Studies
> Pages: 54-55
> &#8220;The Hindus claim Harijans as their integrated part but deal with them in the
> same manner as they behave with Muslims and other communities.&#8221;
> 23
> Scripted & Translated by: Prof. Mian Muhammed Aslam, Prof. Muhammed
> Farooq Malik and Qazi Sajjad Ahmed.
> Comment: &#8220;In the light of Islamic teachins and to meet the challenges of lifek, it
> is incumbent upon all Pakistanis to devote their energies for acquiring knowledge
> with special emphasis on computer and IT education ((Message from General
> Pervez Musharraf).&#8221;
> Text No. 9
> Class: 6
> Subject: Social Studies
> Pages: 95
> *&#8220;Conquest of Debul: A furious battle was fought between the two forces&#8230;..The
> Muslims changed the slogan of Allah-o-Akbar and Catapult was operated and
> started throwing heavy stones&#8230;&#8230;.The Hindus lost all hopes. The enemy was
> defeated and the fort was conquered.&#8221;*
> Scripted & Translated by: Prof. Mian Muhammed Aslam, Prof. Muhammed
> Farooq Malik and Qazi Sajjad Ahmed.
> Text No. 10
> Class: 6
> Subject: Social Studies
> Pages: 95
> &#8220;The Hindus began to embrace Islam in great nuimber due to the good and kind
> treatment of Mulims.&#8221;
> Scripted & Translated by: Prof. Mian Muhammed Aslam, Prof. Muhammed
> Farooq Malik and Qazi Sajjad Ahmed.
> Text No. 11
> Class: 6
> Subject: Social Studies
> Pages: 96
> &#8220;An Arab soldier cut the neck of Raja Dahir with sword who was riding an
> elephant in a Howdaha. The sun of life of Raja Dahir set forever from the
> universe on 10th of Ramdan 93 H.&#8221;
> Scripted & Translated by: Prof. Mian Muhammed Aslam, Prof. Muhammed
> Farooq Malik and Qazi Sajjad Ahmed.
> Text No. 12
> Class: 6
> Subject: Social Studies
> 24
> Pages: 99
> *&#8220;Before the Arab conquest the people were fed up with the teachings of
> Buddhists and Hindus. The main cause was the benign treatment of Muslims
> with the Hindus. Due to this attitude Hindus began to love Muslims and they
> became nearer and nearer to the Muslims.&#8221;*
> Scripted & Translated by: Prof. Mian Muhammed Aslam, Prof. Muhammed
> Farooq Malik and Qazi Sajjad Ahmed.
> Text No. 13
> Class: 6
> Subject: Social Studies
> Pages: 99
> &#8220;The Biritish sent rare books from these libraries to England. Thus the British
> ruined the Muslim schools. They did not want that Islam should spread.&#8221;
> Scripted & Translated by: Prof. Mian Muhammed Aslam, Prof. Muhammed
> Farooq Malik and Qazi Sajjad Ahmed.
> Text No. 14
> Class: 6
> Subject: Social Studies
> Pages: 121
> &#8220;Islam preached equality, brotherhood, and fraternity and respect for all people.
> The caste system of the Hindus had made life of common man as miserable and
> as such they were fed up with this system.&#8221;
> Scripted & Translated by: Prof. Mian Muhammed Aslam, Prof. Muhammed
> Farooq Malik and Qazi Sajjad Ahmed.
> Text No. 15
> Class: 6
> Subject: Social Studies
> Pages: 123
> &#8220;The British changed the curriculum of Madrasas and they had their full say in
> Education also they could change the syllabi according to their minds. The
> teaching of Hadith and Fiqa was stopped all together. The British freely
> distributed the literature of Christianity.&#8221;
> Scripted & Translated by: Prof. Mian Muhammed Aslam, Prof. Muhammed
> Farooq Malik and Qazi Sajjad Ahmed.
> Text No. 16
> Class: 7
> Subject: Social Studies
> 25
> Pages: 12
> &#8220;Before Islam, people lived in untold misery all over the world.&#8221;
> Writen by: Prof Dr M.H. Bokhari and Syed Hassan Tahir.
> Text No. 17
> Class: 7
> Subject: Social Studies
> Pages: 13
> &#8220;Some Jewish tribes also lived in Arabia. They lent money to workers and
> peasants on high rates of interest and usurped their earnings. They held the
> whole society in their tight grip because of the ever increasing compound
> interest.&#8221;
> Writen by: Prof Dr M.H. Bokhari and Syed Hassan Tahir.
> Text No. 18
> Class: 7
> Subject: Social Studies
> Pages: 25
> &#8220;History has no parallel to the extremely kind treatment of the Christians by the
> Muslims. Still the Christian kingdoms of Europe were constantly trying to gain
> control of Jerusalem. This was the cause of the crusades.&#8221;
> Writen by: Prof Dr M.H. Bokhari and Syed Hassan Tahir.
> Text No. 19
> Class: 7
> Subject: Social Studies
> Pages: 13
> &#8220;All the Christian countries united against the Muslims and sent large armies to
> attack the holy city of Jerusalem. These wars are called crusades because the
> Pope, a head of the Christians, called a council of war. In this meeting he
> declared that Jesus Christ sanctioned war against Muslims.&#8221;
> Writen by: Prof Dr M.H. Bokhari and Syed Hassan Tahir.
> Text No. 20
> Class: 7
> Subject: Social Studies
> Pages: 28
> 26
> &#8220;During the Crusades, the Christians came in contact with the Muslims and
> learnt that the Muslim culture was far superior to their lown.&#8221;
> Writen by: Prof Dr M.H. Bokhari and Syed Hassan Tahir.
> Text No. 21
> Class: 7
> Subject: Social Studies
> Pages: 43
> &#8220;European nations have been working during the past three centuries, through
> conspiracies on naked aggression to subjugate the countries of the Muslim
> world.&#8221;
> Writen by: Prof Dr M.H. Bokhari and Syed Hassan Tahir.
> Text No. 22
> Class: 9-10
> Subject: Pakistan Studies
> Pages: 3
> &#8220;The economic system of West was creating unsolvable problems and had failed
> to do justice with the people.&#8221;
> Authors: Muhammad Hussain Ch, Ali Iqtadar Mirza, Sheikh Anees, Rai Faiz
> Ahmad Kharal, Syed Abbas Haidar and Dr Qais.
> Comment: This text appears in the textbook being used in the current academic
> year and was not part of the previous textbook.
> Text No. 23
> Class: 9-10
> Subject: Pakistan Studies
> Pages: 6
> &#8220;Islamic society was devoid of every kind of evil&#8230;.&#8221;
> Authors: Muhammad Hussain Ch, Ali Iqtadar Mirza, Sheikh anees, Cai Faiz
> Ahmad Kharal, Syed abbas Haidar and Dr Qais.
> Comment: This text appears in the textbook being used in the current academic
> year and was not part of the previous textbook.
> Text No. 24
> 27
> Class: 9-10
> Subject: Pakistan Studies
> Pages: 7
> &#8220;One of the reasons of the downfall of the Muslims in the Sub-continent was the
> lack of the spirit of Jihad.&#8221;
> Text No. 25
> Class: 9-10
> Subject: Pakistan Studies
> Pages: 10
> &#8220;In Islam Jihad is very important&#8230;..The person who offers his life never
> dies&#8230;..All the prayers nurture one&#8217;s passion for Jihad.&#8221;
> Text No. 26
> Class: 9-10
> Subject: Pakistan Studies
> Pages: 17
> &#8220;Shah Wali Ullah (RA) was a mujadid of the 18th century&#8230;.He knew that the
> Sikhs, Marhattas were the enemies of Muslims.&#8221;
> Text No. 27
> Class: 9-10
> Subject: Pakistan Studies
> Pages: 20
> &#8220;&#8230;&#8230;according to Islamic point of view there were only two nations on eath, one
> the Muslims and the other the non-Muslim.&#8221;
> Text No. 28
> Class: 9-10
> Subject: Pakistan Studies
> Pages: 53
> &#8220;Education sector in East Pakistan was totally under the control of Hindus.
> Under the guidance of India they fully poisoned the minds of Bangalis against
> Pakistan and aroused their sentiments.&#8221;
> Text No. 29
> Class: 12
> Subject: Pakistan Studies
> Pages: 4
> 28
> &#8220;Great importance is given to Jihad (struggle) in Islam&#8230;&#8230;.And always keep one
> self ready to sacrifice one&#8217;s life and property is jihad&#8230;..The basic purpose of all
> submissions and jihad is to keep oneself follower of the good will of Allah
> Almighty.&#8221;
> Authors: Muhammad Farooq Malik, Rai Faiz Ahmad Kharal, Muhammad
> Hussain Ch., Dr Sultan Khan and Khadim Ali Khan.
> 
> Here is what 70% of student population in Pakistan study | AA@Counter Terrorism, Imperialism, Extremism and Bigotry



Why blame Saudi Funded Madrassas when the public schools themselves are doing a fine job of radicalising Pakistani youth

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Yeti said:


> But this was not just any old Mandir it stood there for over 100 years can you imagine if we had another Babri episode the feeling of people.



if you Kafirs destroy say Dehil mosque then we will shed rivers fo tears but if our own angry muslim brother does it then we will blame you guys and the Americans

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Biplab Bijay

Everyone knows that, including you too.
Thank you for your reply.




Irfan Baloch said:


> thanks for clarity my dear
> hope you understood what you meant and hope everyone does too


----------



## Yeti

Biplab Bijay said:


> That is fine. Its just a mandir for them. what value does a mandir have for muslims ? They only care about Babri Masjid. And still they will say Hindus are safe in Pakistan and muslims are unsafe in India.




It is part of their history also but I agree it seems they value what happens in India more instead of looking within their own country.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Yeti said:


> But this was not just any old Mandir it stood there for over 100 years can you imagine if we had another Babri episode the feeling of people.



Babri mosque was centuries old... and 3000 muslims were killed... thousands injured... raped and looted.. as for the temple... its sad... and bastards who did it should be bought to justice.


----------



## INDIC

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Do you think the govt gives a shyt? even historic mosques are lying in shambles... or should i say ruined... those bastards are more interested in making money than lookin out for the people..



Can anyone dare to bulldoze an old abandoned mosque in Pakistan expecting matter would remain calm.


----------



## Yeti

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Babri mosque was centuries old... and 3000 muslims were killed... thousands injured... raped and looted.. as for the temple... its sad... and bastards who did it should be bought to justice.




Babri was built on disputed grounds to begin with though like Kashi and Somnath but it should never have been destroyed in that way I blame the British they made Babri into a communal issue. People are not even aware that Hindus and Muslims used to pray on the grounds of Babri for hundreds of years but it was the British who changed the status. The riots that happened after was sickening I agree.


----------



## Biplab Bijay

Not only that , if something happen to Delhi mosque, our angry muslim brothers will form a group and will make another godhra or mumbai riot or 26/11. I have never seen any angry pakistani hindu brother doing this in Pakistan because of a destroyed temple.



Irfan Baloch said:


> if you Kafirs destroy say Dehil mosque then we will shed rivers fo tears but if our own angry muslim brother does it then we will blame you guys and the Americans


----------



## Ayush

familiar news..


----------



## Yeti

Irfan Baloch said:


> if you Kafirs destroy say Dehil mosque then we will shed rivers fo tears but if our own angry muslim brother does it then we will blame you guys and the Americans




Intresting thing about Delhi Mosque is that it has fantastic views of Old Delhi if you climb to the top and all religions are welcome to go there at a small charge to see the majestic views.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## INDIC

nick_indian said:


> Why blame Saudi Funded Madrassas when the public schools themselves are doing a fine job of radicalising Pakistani youth



Pakistani censorboard have issues with depicting drinking alcohol in movies but I saw a Lollywood movie named 'border' referring Hindus as dogs multiple times..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Biplab Bijay

This is the difference. Babri mosque is destroyed riot happened, people killed.

Century old hindu temple destroyed, no riots, only statements like it is sad, culprits should be brought to justice.

That is the difference.



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Babri mosque was centuries old... and 3000 muslims were killed... thousands injured... raped and looted.. as for the temple... its sad... and bastards who did it should be bought to justice.


----------



## Irfan Baloch

nick_indian said:


> Why blame Saudi Funded Madrassas when the public schools themselves are doing a fine job of radicalising Pakistani youth



forgive me now please but I am tempted to qoute a Quranic verse that fits the situation you just highlighted
the words are "Summun Bukmun Umyun" deaf dumb and blind. no matter how much you show the mirror and highlight the contradictions you will be responded with an irrelevant and stupid question or an explanation that has nothing to do with what you are saying.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ayush

INDIC said:


> Pakistani censorboard have issues with depicting drinking alcohol in movies but I saw a Lollywood movie named 'border' referring Hindus as dogs multiple times..



how were u able to watch it yaar??i saw the first15 minutes and i was unable to continue further..the dialogues,action scenes,picture etc.. were crappy and our movies in the 60's looked far better..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

INDIC said:


> Pakistani censorboard have issues with depicting drinking alcohol in movies but I saw a Lollywood movie named 'border' referring Hindus as dogs multiple times..



You should watch some blatant hatred towards Hindus in a Pakistani movie called Moosa Khan.


----------



## Biplab Bijay

I have seen some of its scene. I just understood the mentality of some people.



Ayush said:


> how were u able to watch it yaar??i saw the first15 minutes and i was unable to continue further..the dialogues,action scenes,picture etc.. were crappy and our movies in the 60's looked far better..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Spring Onion

Ayush said:


> how were u able to watch it yaar??i saw the first15 minutes and i was unable to continue further..the dialogues,action scenes,picture etc.. were crappy and our movies in the 60's looked far better..



if Indian hindus can be able to watch the pleading Muslim/s who were burnt alive in reality by extremist hindu militants from saffron brigade in Gujrat why cant you watch just a movie .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

Ayush said:


> how were u able to watch it yaar??i saw the first15 minutes and i was unable to continue further..the dialogues,action scenes,picture etc.. were crappy and our movies in the 60's looked far better..



I only saw some scenes from start to end and found out the abuses for Hindus at numbers of dialogues. Ajtr was telling that movie was a superhit in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

INDIC said:


> Pakistani censorboard have issues with depicting drinking alcohol in movies but I saw a Lollywood movie named 'border' referring Hindus as dogs multiple times..



dont be shocked my dear, most of us had Hindu parents centuries ago so that makes us sons of dogs right? even more fanciful title dont you think?

oh wait now 180 M people will claim to be direct descendants of those Arab invaders who came to protect the honour of one Muslim woman , the only such confirmed Arab descendant I know was one guy living in Abbotabad with 3 wives 5 goats and 20 chicken , he met an unnatural end recently

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Ayush

Spring Onion said:


> if Indian hindus can be able to watch the pleading Muslim/s who were burnt alive in reality by extremist hindu militants from saffron brigade in Gujrat why cant you watch just a movie .



it is gujarat..and hindus died too..and plz don't troll madam ji..


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

INDIC said:


> Pakistani censorboard have issues with depicting drinking alcohol in movies but I saw a Lollywood movie named 'border' referring Hindus as dogs multiple times..



I am watching it right now . Is this movie supposed to be serious ?


----------



## Ayush

nick_indian said:


> I am watching it right now . Is this movie supposed to be serious ?



yaar,trust me,i doubt whether any indian can watch that movie..not for the content,but for the reasons stated in post 47..


----------



## Biplab Bijay

Indian Hindus not only watch, they retaliate and some of the saffron brigade terrorists are in jail. After that they take it as a lesson and that is why there is no riot after that, which is done by Indian Hindu brigade. That is the difference Jana ji. But you watch it, read it in school, practice it in real life till now, then you suffer too, but still you you did not change. still hindus are killed and mandirs are destroyed. That is a fact .




Spring Onion said:


> if Indian hindus can be able to watch the pleading Muslim/s who were burnt alive in reality by extremist hindu militants from saffron brigade in Gujrat why cant you watch just a movie .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

nick_indian said:


> I am watching it right now . Is this movie supposed to be serious ?



how very dare you

watch international gorelay thats damn serious movie


----------



## Biplab Bijay

Not only that in order to save the honour of that woman, that invader took captive of two other Hindu woman and raped them.
Sir, you are one sane poster. Hats off to you.


Irfan Baloch said:


> dont be shocked my dear, most of us had Hindu parents centuries ago so that makes us sons of dogs right? even more fanciful title dont you think?
> 
> oh wait now 180 M people will claim to be direct descendants of those Arab invaders who came to protect the honour of one Muslim woman , the only such confirmed Arab descendant I know was one guy living in Abbotabad with 3 wives 5 goats and 20 chicken , he met an unnatural end recently


----------



## Spring Onion

Ayush said:


> it is gujarat..and hindus died too..and plz don't troll madam ji..





Biplab Bijay said:


> Indian Hindus not only watch, they retaliate and some of the saffron brigade terrorists are in jail. After that they take it as a lesson and that is why there is no riot after that, which is done by Indian Hindu brigade. That is the difference Jana ji. But you watch it, read it in school, practice it in real life till now, then you suffer too, but still you you did not change. still hindus are killed and mandirs are destroyed. That is a fact .




1. i am not trolling. that is the fact in gujrat hindu militants burnt Muslims alive and they were filmed pleading for mercy but hindu mob burnt them alive and entire hindutva land saw that without any feeling. have a heart to peek in your own collar.



2. Hindus not only watched it but also set Muslims on fire in Gujarat but also are in proccess to make the murderer modi as Indian PM.

so yeh thats the difference. the big fished are all roaming free.

but wait thats how Indian hindus act.
in 84 they burnt Sikhs alive whats new in it


in orrissa they burnt Christians alive.

so it seems a hindutva trait
2.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Biplab Bijay said:


> Not only that in order to save the honour of that woman, that invader took captive of two other Hindu woman and raped them.
> Sir, you are one sane poster. Hats off to you.



if thats true then he met a fitting end
he was recalled by the next king ( Caliph Soleman Bin Abdul Malik) and was tortured and killed in seclusion. 
one of the reasons was a personal grudge Soleman the Caliph had against him, because Muhammad Bin Qasim was dating (dont know how far he went) one of the mistresses of Soleman Bin Abdul Malik was was the crown prince at that time.
no matter how much the muslim historians tried to spin it but the fact remained that this invader had his eyes (or even hands and more) on one of the mistresses of Caliphs's Harem which had dire consequences.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ayush

Spring Onion said:


> 1. i am not trolling. that is the fact in gujrat hindu militants burnt Muslims alive and they were filmed pleading for mercy but hindu mob burnt them alive and entire hindutva land saw that without any feeling. have a heart to peek in your own collar.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Hindus not only watched it but also set Muslims on fire in Gujarat but also are in proccess to make the murderer modi as Indian PM.
> 
> so yeh thats the difference. the big fished are all roaming free.
> 
> but wait thats how Indian hindus act.
> in 84 they burnt Sikhs alive whats new in it
> 
> 
> in orrissa they burnt Christians alive.
> 
> so it seems a hindutva trait
> 2.



madam ji,a specific community is given a specific trait throughout the world..but i don't make such generalisations..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## livingdead

^^^ why are you talking about history, talk about what is happening today. And the reason is hatred toward hindus in pakistan, especially among upper middle class. That includes most mods and TTs here..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Biplab Bijay

I already replied to you Jana Ji. we Indian Hindus learnt our lessons. Some of the saffron terrorists are in jail. The person who burnt Christians in Orissa, he is killed. So you we learnt. And after that no riots, no burning.
I can not say the same thing for Pakistani Muslim brothers and sisters. Some of you killed them, burnt their homes, kidnapped and raped their daughters, temples destroyed, Then the same Pakistani muslim brothers are killing you, still you have not learnt the lesson. That is the difference jana Ji. you will say, Gujrat, Orissa, and Babri Mosque and nothing else. But we learnt it, that is why no burning in orissa after that incidence, the terrorist is killed, no mosque is damaged after babri mosque, no riot happens after the gujurat riot. that is the difference.



Spring Onion said:


> 1. i am not trolling. that is the fact in gujrat hindu militants burnt Muslims alive and they were filmed pleading for mercy but hindu mob burnt them alive and entire hindutva land saw that without any feeling. have a heart to peek in your own collar.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Hindus not only watched it but also set Muslims on fire in Gujarat but also are in proccess to make the murderer modi as Indian PM.
> 
> so yeh thats the difference. the big fished are all roaming free.
> 
> but wait thats how Indian hindus act.
> in 84 they burnt Sikhs alive whats new in it
> 
> 
> in orrissa they burnt Christians alive.
> 
> so it seems a hindutva trait
> 2.


----------



## RazPaK

More Hindus die in 1 day from poverty in India, than an entire decade in Pakistan.


----------



## Spring Onion

hinduguy said:


> ^^^ why are you talking about history, talk about what is happening today.



oh why forget history? after all its NOT millions of years old.

but ok for moment lets accept what did you say, then its funny that there was a comment from Indians in this thread that hindus are second class citizen in Pakistan whereas the REALITY even today is that your own low cast Hindus in India are treated worst than third class citizen by your own Hindus in your Own India.

So better not speak about us



Biplab Bijay said:


> I already replied to you Jana Ji. we Indian Hindus learnt our lessons. Some of the saffron terrorists are in jail. The person who burnt Christians in Orissa, he is killed. So you we learnt. And after that no riots, no burning.
> I can not say the same thing for Pakistani Muslim brothers and sisters. Some of you killed them, burnt their homes, kidnapped and raped their daughters, temples destroyed, Then the same Pakistani muslim brothers are killing you, still you have not learnt the lesson. That is the difference jana Ji. you will say, Gujrat, Orissa, and Babri Mosque and nothing else. But we learnt it, that is why no burning in orissa after that incidence, the terrorist is killed, no mosque is damaged after babri mosque, no riot happens after the gujurat riot. that is the difference.



Those some of us who do that what you claimed are doing the same to Muslims in Pakistan.

We cant help these oppressed people who do not want to come out of hindu enslavement mentality including Muslims.

When you bow to human (feudals) in Sindh you are bound to present your @$$ to them out of compulsion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Biplab Bijay

After that those two women become prostitute of that King too. What to say ? What am I supposed to say ? I was earlier very angry on specific posters when they glorify this event and those invaders, but now I am sad. I really feel sorry for those posters when they justify this act with reference to Islam and call those invaders as Sword of Islam.



Irfan Baloch said:


> if thats true then he met a fitting end
> he was recalled by the next king ( Caliph Soleman Bin Abdul Malik) and was tortured and killed in seclusion.
> one of the reasons was a personal grudge Soleman the Caliph had against him, because Muhammad Bin Qasim was dating (dont know how far he went) one of the mistresses of Soleman Bin Abdul Malik was was the crown prince at that time.
> no matter how much the muslim historians tried to spin it but the fact remained that this invader had his eyes (or even hands and more) on one of the mistresses of Caliphs's Harem which had dire consequences.


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Biplab Bijay said:


> Not only that in order to save the honour of that woman, that invader took captive of two other Hindu woman and raped them.
> Sir, you are one sane poster. Hats off to you.



my father and I went for trekking and driving some 15 or more years ago and he took me through the runes of Hindu village and the temple ad he took me to a bridge where he said that immigrating hindus were ambushed and butchered like cattle , it was a humbling site, my grand mother also told me how the wells and kareez (our version of underground water system in Balochsitan) were littered with hindu women who committed suicides to save their honour from muslim looters.
it didnt go well and didnt compute for me back then when i was a late teenager but then I read stories about the muslim immigrants who couldnt buy their way out to cross the river between new India and Pakistan it was Pakistani "muslim" Malah or boatmen who looted them of any remaining belonging as a charge to cross the river and those who couldnt pay were left to be cut down by Sikhs and Hindus while the "muslim" boatmen simply rowed the boats to the safer end of the river. in the end I realised we muslims as as good or as bad as our neighbouring hindus and in current times we are beating hindus in terms of terrorism

our written history is worth as much as the zardari speech for me, you might want to check yours too but needs steel nerves and heart. I would understand that your patriotism and national pride will prevent you from admitting or disclosing darker side of your history but at least you would know ( damn the ignorance and its bliss see what it brought to us today)



RazPaK said:


> More Hindus die in 1 day from poverty in India, than an entire decade in Pakistan.



by the help of new government and taliban we will beat them in this field very soon

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Biplab Bijay

That is what I am saying Jana Ji. we learnt our lessons. Question is whether your people have learnt it or not ?
If they had learnt it then these repeated events of oppression would not have happened . I am afraid your people have learnt nothing from these events. text books are still there, these sad incidences are still happening in large scale and still people blame it on hindu slave mentality. This is the difference Jana Ji.




Spring Onion said:


> oh why forget history? after all its NOT millions of years old.
> 
> but ok for moment lets accept what did you say, then its funny that there was a comment from Indians in this thread that hindus are second class citizen in Pakistan whereas the REALITY even today is that your own low cast Hindus in India are treated worst than third class citizen by your own Hindus in your Own India.
> 
> So better not speak about us
> 
> 
> 
> Those some of us who do that what you claimed are doing the same to Muslims in Pakistan.
> 
> We cant help these oppressed people who do not want to come out of hindu enslavement mentality including Muslims.
> 
> When you bow to human (feudals) in Sindh you are bound to present your @$$ to them out of compulsion.


----------



## newdelhinsa

RazPaK said:


> More Hindus die in 1 day from poverty in India, than an entire decade in Pakistan.



That still doesn't relieve your state of its duty to protect Hindus.
............................................................

Pakistan should stay true to remaining white of it's flag. With extreme doubt I hope Hindus will get justice in Pakistan and all notorious Muslims who consistently have been inflicting harm upon them will be punished.


----------



## Biplab Bijay

Of course sir I checked it and I know too. But that was a hate filled atmosphere. So this could not have been stopped. But it should be stopped in present day as we are free nation s now.



Irfan Baloch said:


> my father and I went for trekking and driving some 15 or more years ago and he took me through the runes of Hindu village and the temple ad he took me to a bridge where he said that immigrating hindus were ambushed and butchered like cattle , it was a humbling site, my grand mother also told me how the wells and kareez (our version of underground water system in Balochsitan) were littered with hindu women who committed suicides to save their honour from muslim looters.
> it didnt go well and didnt compute for me back then when i was a late teenager but then I read stories about the muslim immigrants who couldnt buy their way out to cross the river between new India and Pakistan it was Pakistani "muslim" Malah or boatmen who looted them of any remaining belonging as a charge to cross the river and those who couldnt pay were left to be cut down by Sikhs and Hindus while the "muslim" boatmen simply rowed the boats to the safer end of the river. in the end I realised we muslims as as good or as bad as our neighbouring hindus and in current times we are beating hindus in terms of terrorism
> 
> our written history is worth as much as the zardari speech for me, you might want to check yours too but needs steel nerves and heart. I would understand that your patriotism and national pride will prevent you from admitting or disclosing darker side of your history but at least you would know ( damn the ignorance and its bliss see what it brought to us today)
> 
> 
> 
> by the help of new government and taliban we will beat them in this field very soon


----------



## Yeti

Lets face it guys the British fucked us all lol they withdrew the troops to ensure that partition was as bloody as ever and in the end it was our people which paid the cost with their lives and that is something still today we have not moved on from and will we ever? God only knows

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Spring Onion

Biplab Bijay said:


> That is what I am saying Jana Ji. we learnt our lessons. Question is whether your people have learnt it or not ?
> If they had learnt it then these repeated events of oppression would not have happened . I am afraid your people have learnt nothing from these events. text books are still there, these sad incidences are still happening in large scale and still people blame it on hindu slave mentality. This is the difference Jana Ji.



You learnt your lesson?


Not at all. Lets wait and see . India had been home to deadly religous riots whereas Pakistan never saw these.

Pakistan is facing terrorism which does not diffrentiate between sects/faith and creed and color.

In case of Pakistan hindus had been victim of Feudalism as much as Muslims had been specially in Sindh province whereas case of Muslims is 180 degree different.

as far as your silly reference o textbooks well only neo liberals are flowing such an excuse for paid blogs otherwise here our students only crame these books to pass exams and nothing more than that.

i dint even come across while studing in my province.

anyway as far as your lesson learning claim i dont think so . Gujarat and Orissa were NOT in distant past.

Still cow slaughter can create religious violence in India. your media is bowing line of govt policy when it tries to use words one community vs other community instead of saying Hindus Vs Muslims in these riots.


----------



## Biplab Bijay

I dont mean to be harsh here, but nobody can fUUUUck you if you are not willing to present your a$$ to them. that is what we did earlier. After partition in this part of the world we learnt our lessons, still in a process to correct it. I can not say the same thing for the other part by looking at their trnd in last 65 years.



Yeti said:


> Lets face it guys the British fucked us all lol they withdrew the troops to ensure that partition was as bloody as ever and in the end it was our people which paid the cost with their lives and that is something still today we have not moved on from and will we ever? God only knows


----------



## Yeti

Spring Onion said:


> You learnt your lesson?
> 
> 
> Not at all. Lets wait and see . India had been home to deadly religous riots whereas Pakistan never saw these.
> 
> Pakistan is facing terrorism which does not diffrentiate between sects/faith and creed and color.
> 
> In case of Pakistan hindus had been victim of Feudalism as much as Muslims had been specially in Sindh province whereas case of Muslims is 180 degree different.
> 
> as far as your silly reference o textbooks well only neo liberals are flowing such an excuse for paid blogs otherwise here our students only crame these books to pass exams and nothing more than that.
> 
> i dint even come across while studing in my province.
> 
> anyway as far as your lesson learning claim i dont think so . Gujarat and Orissa were NOT in distant past.
> 
> Still cow slaughter can create religious violence in India. your media is bowing line of govt policy when it tries to use words one community vs other community instead of saying Hindus Vs Muslims in these riots.




How can you have riots? Hindus and Christians do not have power to fight back in India the muslim population is over 170 million so they can look after themselves, your logic is flawed.

Only thing Hindus and Christians can do is protest but nobody will hear their call because they do not matter as much as they are a small minority.








Street protest is all the minorites can do they have no other option


----------



## Biplab Bijay

See Jana ji. what ever you said are just statements like "wait and see", "Pakistan never saw these riots" etc. you know that 1 blasphemy case = 1 riot, homes burnt, so imagine for number of Blasphemy cases. And those are recent Jana Ji. Gujurat, Orissa and other riots have happened more than 15-20 years ago Jana Ji. So its prove that we have learnt our lesson. Regarding cow slaughter, you said "riot it may happen" but its not happening now. that is what I am saying Jana Ji. And Jana Ji you have included, Gujurat, orissa. I have not yet included shias and Ahemadis. I am only just talking about Hindus and at the best Christians. So we learnt our lessons. Question is whether your people have learnt it ? I doubt.



Spring Onion said:


> You learnt your lesson?
> 
> 
> Not at all. Lets wait and see . India had been home to deadly religous riots whereas Pakistan never saw these.
> 
> Pakistan is facing terrorism which does not diffrentiate between sects/faith and creed and color.
> 
> In case of Pakistan hindus had been victim of Feudalism as much as Muslims had been specially in Sindh province whereas case of Muslims is 180 degree different.
> 
> as far as your silly reference o textbooks well only neo liberals are flowing such an excuse for paid blogs otherwise here our students only crame these books to pass exams and nothing more than that.
> 
> i dint even come across while studing in my province.
> 
> anyway as far as your lesson learning claim i dont think so . Gujarat and Orissa were NOT in distant past.
> 
> Still cow slaughter can create religious violence in India. your media is bowing line of govt policy when it tries to use words one community vs other community instead of saying Hindus Vs Muslims in these riots.


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Yeti said:


> Lets face it guys the British fucked us all lol they withdrew the troops to ensure that partition was as bloody as ever and in the end it was our people which paid the cost with their lives and that is something still today we have not moved on from and will we ever? God only knows



that was their "parting" shot, they moved the partition date ahead knowing very well what is going to follow.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RazPaK

Irfan Baloch said:


> my father and I went for trekking and driving some 15 or more years ago and he took me through the runes of Hindu village and the temple ad he took me to a bridge where he said that immigrating hindus were ambushed and butchered like cattle , it was a humbling site, my grand mother also told me how the wells and kareez (our version of underground water system in Balochsitan) were littered with hindu women who committed suicides to save their honour from muslim looters.
> it didnt go well and didnt compute for me back then when i was a late teenager but then I read stories about the muslim immigrants who couldnt buy their way out to cross the river between new India and Pakistan it was Pakistani "muslim" Malah or boatmen who looted them of any remaining belonging as a charge to cross the river and those who couldnt pay were left to be cut down by Sikhs and Hindus while the "muslim" boatmen simply rowed the boats to the safer end of the river. in the end I realised we muslims as as good or as bad as our neighbouring hindus and in current times we are beating hindus in terms of terrorism
> 
> our written history is worth as much as the zardari speech for me, you might want to check yours too but needs steel nerves and heart. I would understand that your patriotism and national pride will prevent you from admitting or disclosing darker side of your history but at least you would know ( damn the ignorance and its bliss see what it brought to us today)
> 
> 
> 
> by the help of new government and taliban we will beat them in this field very soon



What does Taliban have to do with attacks on hindus?

How many Hindus are actually attacked?


----------



## livingdead

Irfan Baloch said:


> that was their "parting" shot, they moved the partition date ahead knowing very well what is going to follow.



I dont think they knew this was going to happen this bad, and merely trying not to get caught in the middle if they had any such idea. Respect to americans for going through hell in iraq while trying to stabilize it.


----------



## bronxbull

Hindus of Pakistan are a lost case,we ll protect them if they want to come here.


----------



## Irfan Baloch

RazPaK said:


> What does Taliban have to do with attacks on hindus?
> 
> How many Hindus are actually attacked?



I didnt mention the word taliban in that post. and I am not keeping the score of Hindus killed by the Taliban but I know they are also victims of Taliban when the bombs are exploded in the shopping, schools and other public places.

lets face is brother, we are a radicalised society with no patience or tolerance, I fear to even thing and stop my thought trail when I imagine what we "Muslims" would have done to Prophet Muhammad PBUH & Sahabah RA had they they been in present times and tried to stop us from blowing ourselves and beheading minorities and burning their property and places of worship


----------



## Irfan Baloch

hinduguy said:


> I dont think they knew this was going to happen this bad, and merely trying not to get caught in the middle if they had any such idea. Respect to americans for going through hell in iraq while trying to stabilize it.



no please dont say that and dont insult yourself, they knew very well what they were doing. to hell with them they are not the subject here any more.
I am more concerned about the course of people of South Asia, not just Pakistan, just because the bombs and killings are not as frequent in India as in pakistan doesnt mean there is nothing brewing slowly out of the public radar, our gods might be different but we are the same make and model so have same issues.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## livingdead

Irfan Baloch said:


> no please dont say that and dont insult yourself, they knew very well what they were doing. to hell with them they are not the subject here any more.
> I am more concerned about the course of people of South Asia, not just Pakistan, just because the bombs and killings are not as frequent in India as in pakistan doesnt mean there is nothing brewing slowly out of the public radar, our gods might be different but we are the same make and model so have same issues.


of course there is massive inequality in India, maoism is a symptom of that...
Thankfully most of them are part of political process, and although social empowerment will take time, political empowerment has happened in big way.


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Spring Onion said:


> *Still cow slaughter can create religious violence in India*. your media is bowing line of govt policy when it tries to use words one community vs other community instead of saying Hindus Vs Muslims in these riots.



then why do such a thing which will cause offence and hurt to a community? what service to Islam is served by killing an animal which is sacred to over a billion people population? especially when there is so much other eating options?

why not heed to the call of the Holy Prophet PBUH which advises Muslims to repsect other people's faith and not give them bad names ( here we are, willing one step ahead and want to kill it with a purpose to cause a violent reaction?)


why should the world then listen to our "protests" when it decides to make a Muhammad PBUH drawing day? why should it be sensitive to our faith and our holy figures if we are brought up with taunting and mocking Hindu faith & its deities? who knows if some of them could have been one of the 124000 prophets? how certain can one be to dismiss this possibility? (keep in mind the example of frog in the well who will dismiss the possibility of a bigger world )

sometimes i think why we feel its so important to us that we must insult others to prove we are better.

I can go on but I must stop because here we are where a weaker, poorer community is left unaided to suffer in silence.

remember that a Kafir's system would prevail but not of injustice (goes Sheikh Rashid quoting Hadith) 
sleep tight my fellow Muslims until this injustice on minorities will catch up with you and there wont be any place to hide

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Yeti

Irfan Baloch said:


> that was their "parting" shot, they moved the partition date ahead knowing very well what is going to follow.




But they still will not admit any wrong doing on their part, even in their Universities and text books they take no responsibility for their actions. General Dyer who did the Amritser Massacre was not even charged he was just made to forcibly retire thats it!

But even more than the British I blame our people for letting it happen and still today they play games with us but we fools will still bend over backwards like a puppy dog waiting for our Masters to pat us on the head and tell us how good we are. Perhaps they fear us getting closer that could explain it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bhai Zakir

iranigirl2 said:


> Hindus blown up to 100000 pieces like Shia Muslims are in Pakistan?



The sad thing is that be it Hindu or Shia Muslim or Christians all are facing huge survival threats


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Yeti said:


> But they still will not admit any wrong doing on their part, even in their Universities and text books they take no responsibility for their actions. General Dyer who did the Amritser Massacre was not even charged he was just made to forcibly retire thats it!
> 
> But even more than the British I blame our people for letting it happen and still today they play games with us but we fools will still bend over backwards like a puppy dog waiting for our Masters to pat us on the head and tell us how good we are. Perhaps they fear us getting closer that could explain it.




their most powerful weapon was diplomacy, deceit, divide and rule... yes they were exceptional engineers and great tacticians but in many cases they were able to create rifts and use local anarchy to their advantage.

totally agree that we ourselves were to blame for the fall of our Empires, one after the other little states fell to them that Included Muslims, Sikhs and Hindus etc. 

our Pakistani text books go at length lamenting on Marhata's joining the British forces to bring down the Empire of Tipo Sultan but thre is just a passing remark on Nizam (the Muslim allies of British) and do you know what is shameful? that Lord Clive of Palasi war against Siraj Ud Dolah was an accountant by profession (not a general) booo hoo


I must clarify few things in my earlier posts about my journey in time with my parents and older family members, there was no boasting or pride over the mention of cull of the Hindus at the hands of the locals but a sense of grief and resignation. I can proudly say that none of my ancestors ] took part in such atrocities, most were either employed by the Raj or were too much full of themselves to take notice of the great migration. also I must clarify that I am not aiming for any brownie points from my Indian fellow members because I am sure there was much bigger and horrid play taking place in new India where Muslim migrants were on the receiving end. as it happens I am aware of one distant family member who were employed on the Indian side and on their way back all were slayed by the Hindu/ Sikh mobsters and a boy and his baby sister just miraculously lived though and passed the border among the corpses in the train. but they themselves and their offspring have nothing bad to say about the Indians of today and have even hosting Hindus who used to come over in our Part of the country on business trips and yatra although i am not aware of any significant Hindu holy place in Balochistan , just like the Sikhs Panja Saab in Punjab.
but we had very prosperous and generous Hindu community back in the days and even our border town was named Chaman ( garden) after the name of Chaman Daas not much is known about his some say he was a rich philanthropist or a business man and Zaildaar of the British raj but name stays along with a sizeable Hindu population that is relatively safe from the b@stard LeT & Laskher Jhangvi



Bhai Zakir said:


> The sad thing is that be it Hindu or Shia Muslim or Christians all are facing huge survival threats



my dear everyone is in their cross hair. common Sunnis are being targeted as well for standing up to these extremists.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SHAMK9

Bhai Zakir said:


> The sad thing is that be it Hindu or Shia Muslim or Christians all are facing huge survival threats


More sunnis die everyday than shia's, hindus, christians etc combined, so please stop playing religion/sectarianism card.


----------



## livingdead

SHAMK9 said:


> More sunnis die everyday than shia's, hindus, christians etc combined, so please stop playing religion/sectarianism card.


as long as sunnis do most of the killing, people will point fingers.. does not matter who dies...
btw, this is not about terrorism, this is about systematic villification of hindus, that happened much before current terrorism. I dont think TTP or afgan taliban targets hindus as such. We are talking about others, normal people like you.

What do you think is the chance of a cricketier remaining in Indian national team, after saying 'muslims will always be like that'.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## joekrish

@Irfan Baloch Sir, I'm not a man of many words. My respects to you, hope some day I could get to your level of thinking.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yeti

Why is there no memorial for the victims of Partition we have numerous ones for Jewish and the Slave trade but what about Partition? nothing at all instead we flock to Delhi Gate to honour the Indians who fought on the side of the British it makes me so mad!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## zip

What can i write ..only a sigh of pain comes ..
The dirt applied on conscious of pure human mind by so called religion s will take thousands of year to clean ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Yeti said:


> Why is there no memorial for the victims of Partition we have numerous ones for Jewish and the Slave trade but what about Partition? nothing at all instead we flock to Delhi Gate to honour the Indians who fought on the side of the British it makes me so mad!



back few years ago thre was an excellent suggestion by Indian PM to celebrate 1857 war of independence together . shame it never materialised

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yeti

Irfan Baloch said:


> back few years ago thre was an excellent suggestion by Indian PM to celebrate 1857 war of independence together . shame it never materialised




We the people should do it forget our rulers they will always hinder us but if we all try we can do great things, the British were fools they were using beef and pork fat on the cartridges giving rise to the liberation movement. We need more men like Chandra bose who led the Azad Hind Army my view of Gandhi is mixed sometimes I feel he was just too passive and some blame also lies with him.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Windjammer

*Indians, come back and blow your Bhartti brains when you witness such with Pakistani Hindus, cos, listen up,* ...._it only happens in India_


----------



## Bobby

iranigirl2 said:


> Hindus blown up to 100000 pieces like Shia Muslims are in Pakistan?



They kill shia even though Zinnah was Shia also


----------



## Windjammer

Bobby said:


> They kill shia even though Zinnah was Shia also



Not to mention Ghundhi.....from Mahatma to Indira and Rajiv. !!!


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Windjammer said:


> Not to mention Ghundhi.....from Mahatma to Indira and Rajiv. !!!



please avoid graphic pictures because we are discussing humanity here, what taliban are doing to people of Pakistan is equally graphic and shocking


----------



## Spring Onion

Irfan Baloch said:


> then why do such a thing which will cause offence and hurt to a community? what service to Islam is served by killing an animal which is sacred to over a billion people population? especially when there is so much other eating options?
> 
> why not heed to the call of the Holy Prophet PBUH which advises Muslims to repsect other people's faith and not give them bad names ( here we are, willing one step ahead and want to kill it with a purpose to cause a violent reaction?)
> 
> 
> why should the world then listen to our "protests" when it decides to make a Muhammad PBUH drawing day? why should it be sensitive to our faith and our holy figures if we are brought up with taunting and mocking Hindu faith & its deities? who knows if some of them could have been one of the 124000 prophets? how certain can one be to dismiss this possibility? (keep in mind the example of frog in the well who will dismiss the possibility of a bigger world )
> 
> sometimes i think why we feel its so important to us that we must insult others to prove we are better.
> 
> I can go on but I must stop because here we are where a weaker, poorer community is left unaided to suffer in silence.
> 
> remember that a Kafir's system would prevail but not of injustice (goes Sheikh Rashid quoting Hadith)
> sleep tight my fellow Muslims until this injustice on minorities will catch up with you and there wont be any place to hide



1. Because when hindus themself consume cow meat. When hindus themself sell cows, when hindus themself smuggle cows for money, when hindus themself use products made of cow skin  then my dear brother, the onus is not on Muslims.


2. vedic people used to slaughter cow and consume its meat also they used to sacrifice cows to please the gods.


3. We are hurt because unlike the above we do not insult our faith, our God, our Prophet hence anyone insulting them without any reason do hurt.


4. If India can not uphold secularism values then it should stop using this facepalm.



Windjammer said:


> [B



yes this Muslim guy in Gujarat was seen and filmed pleading to hindu militants not to burn him alive but hindu militants burnt him alive along with his house.

Bharatis were saying they cant watch just a movie from Pakistan but they can enjoy the above inhuman terror by hindu militants.


----------



## Spring Onion

Irfan Baloch said:


> please avoid graphic pictures because we are discussing humanity here, what taliban are doing to people of Pakistan is equally graphic and shocking



Yes sir what taliban are doing to people of Pakistan is equally shocking what Indian peaceful Hindu political parties are doing to Indian Muslims 


see our Taliban = Indian Hindu political parties.


agreed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## STEELMAN

Spring Onion said:


> 1. Because when hindus themself consume cow meat. When hindus themself sell cows, when hindus themself smuggle cows for money, when hindus themself use products made of cow skin  then my dear brother, the onus is not on Muslims.
> 
> 
> 2. vedic people used to slaughter cow and consume its meat also they used to sacrifice cows to please the gods.
> 
> 
> 3. We are hurt because unlike the above we do not insult our faith, our God, our Prophet hence anyone insulting them without any reason do hurt.
> 
> 
> 4. If India can not uphold secularism values then it should stop using this facepalm.
> 
> 
> 
> yes this Muslim guy in Gujarat was seen and filmed pleading to hindu militants not to burn him alive but hindu militants burnt him alive along with his house.
> 
> Bharatis were saying they cant watch just a movie from Pakistan but they can enjoy the above inhuman terror by hindu militants.





This guy is alive and now residing in Mumbai and requested many times to media do not post his picture in paper.


----------



## Roybot

Spring Onion said:


> yes this Muslim guy in Gujarat was seen and filmed pleading to hindu militants not to burn him alive but hindu militants burnt him alive along with his house.
> 
> Bharatis were saying they cant watch just a movie from Pakistan but they can enjoy the above inhuman terror by hindu militants.



Lying with a straight face is quite a skill to have.

BBC News - The face of the Gujarat riots meets his 'saviour'

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LURKER

Spring Onion said:


> yes this Muslim guy in Gujarat was seen and filmed pleading to hindu militants not to burn him alive but *hindu militants burnt him alive* along with his house.
> 
> Bharatis were saying they cant watch just a movie from Pakistan but they can enjoy the above inhuman terror by hindu militants.



please keep your fancy stories to yourself

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## INDIC

Spring Onion said:


> yes this Muslim guy in Gujarat was seen and filmed pleading to hindu militants not to burn him alive but hindu militants burnt him alive along with his house.



Pakistanis are good at spreading propaganda, he is still alive and gave an interview to BBC last year.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Spring Onion

Roybot said:


> Lying with a straight face is quite a skill to have.
> 
> BBC News - The face of the Gujarat riots meets his 'saviour'





STEELMAN said:


> This guy is alive and now residing in Mumbai and requested many times to media do not post his picture in paper.





INDIC said:


> Pakistanis are good at spreading propaganda, he is still alive and gave an interview to BBC last year.



)))))))))))))))))))) my apology for carelessly commentring on other burnt pictures taging these with his one.




===================

How does it feel, I ask World Press Photo award winning photographer Arko Datta, to meet the subject of his best-known picture for the first time?

Ten years ago, Arko's picture of a tailor named Qutubuddin Ansari became the face of religious riots which left nearly 1,000 people, mostly Muslims, dead in Gujarat. 

In the picture, Mr Ansari, then 28 years old, is standing on a narrow veranda. He is wearing a light checked shirt stained with dried blood. His faintly bloodshot eyes are glazed with fear. *His hands are folded in an expression of obeisance, hiding a mouth agape. It's a disturbing study of fear and helplessness. *
*"An Indian Muslim stranded in the first floor of his house, along with a few other Muslims and surrounded by a Hindu mob *begs to the Rapid Action Force (Indian paramilitary) personnel to rescue him at Sone-ki-Chal in Ahmedabad, March 01, 2002," said the caption of the picture put out by Reuters news agency, for whom Arko worked at the time.

The Gujarat riots were among the worst in India since Independence. The Hindu nationalist BJP state government, led by Narendra Modi, was accused of not doing enough to bring the violence under control. 

Memories

Ten years later, Arko and I are standing under the same veranda of an awkward looking two-storey building in a crowded lane, running alongside a busy highway in Ahmedabad, Gujarat's main city.

Next door, literally risen from the ashes, are a motorcycle showroom and a sooty garage. A rebuilt madrassah, which was gutted during the riots, is packed with cheery students. 

A new flyover loops over the highway, offering the only change in a drab landscape of squat homes and grubby shops.

The photographer and his subject have just met. There has been a limp shaking of hands and both have hugged each other hesitantly. Arko told him how glad he was to see him. Mr Ansari had smiled shyly.


Qutubuddin Ansari has returned to Ahmedabad after living in different parts of India 
Now, Arko is telling us that the meeting is bringing back a lot of memories, some good, others bad. 

*The unchecked rioting had entered its second consecutive day when Arko and a bunch of fellow photographers found themselves outside the building where Mr Ansari was trapped on the morning of 1 March 2002. *

Earlier they had hitched a ride with a van full of soldiers trying to bring the city under control.

When the van entered the highway before midday, Arko says, the sky was black with smoke from the fires and the road was strewn with bricks and stones. The military van moved with its headlights on. 

"It was darkness at noon. There was frenzy all around. The city had gone mad." 

*Mobs armed with swords and stones from Hindu neighbourhoods across the highway were crossing over and attacking and setting fire to Muslim shops and homes on the other side. People watched this grisly show from their homes across the road.* 

The van sputtered on past the building where Mr Ansari stood when Arko looked back for a moment and saw his subject for the first time. He looked through the telephoto lens, and clicked, "three or four shots possibly, all in a fraction of a second".

'Defining image'

Then he turned around and asked the soldiers to stop the van.

"Looking through the fog of smoke, we spotted the group of people trapped on the balcony of a burning house. We told the soldiers that we were not moving until they rescued them," says Arko.


Qutubuddin Ansari and Arko Datta meet at the former's home I pick up the rest of the story from Mr Ansari, who is listening carefully. A curious crowd collects around us.

"We were trapped on the first floor for over a day, and we couldn't go down because fire was raging below.

"And when I saw the military van pass by, I thought, 'This is our last chance'. I began shouting Sahib! Sahib! to the soldiers and folded my hands, and when I did that they looked back and returned," he says.

A few soldiers were immediately positioned outside the house, and later in the day, as the fires below ebbed, Mr Ansari and his friends came down a stairwell built outside the house.
 
Next morning, Arko's picture of Mr Ansari had made it to the front pages of newspapers around the world. They called it "the defining image of the Gujarat carnage". 
*

The problem was Mr Ansari didn't even know about it until a week later, when a foreign journalist hunted him down in a relief camp for riot victims, carrying a newspaper with the picture across an entire page. 

"Then my life went into a tailspin. The picture followed me wherever I went. It haunted me, and drove me out of my job, and my state," he says.*
*
He ran away to Malegaon in neighbouring Maharashtra to live with his sisters and had been working there for a fortnight when a co-worker walked into the shop with a newspaper carrying his picture. His boss didn't want any trouble and fired him immediately.* 

Next year, he left for Calcutta, but returned after a few months when he heard that his mother had a heart problem. 

Over the next few years, Mr Ansari lost half-a-dozen jobs as people recognised him and journalists hounded him relentlessly. Political parties used the picture to woo Muslim votes. A group blamed for dozens of bomb attacks across India used the picture in an e-mail claiming to have carried out an attack. Muslim organisations freely put out adverts using the picture.

The picture brought a few happier moments. The owner of a clothes shop in Calcutta recognised him and gave him a discount on a T-shirt. An officer pulled him out of a queue for picking up papers to vaccinate his mother for her trip to Saudi Arabia for Haj, arranged for her inoculation quickly, and remained in touch with him. A resident of Poona wrote to him, giving him all his contacts and asking him to get in touch with him if he ever needed any help.


*Mr Ansari became the "face" of the riots "I feel very bad, very sorry to hear that my pictures caused so much problems for you. I apologise," Arko tells Mr Ansari, as we settle down in his home in a slum, not far away from the house with the veranda*.

*Mr Ansari is sitting opposite him, and his eyes drop to the floor for a moment. 

"Nobody is to blame, brother," he tells Arko. "You did your job. I was doing mine, trying to save my life. Your picture showed the world what was happening here. What happened to me eventually was kismet, destiny."

"And as things stand, my life is on the mend. I have a beautiful family, I have work, I have my own little home."*

A few years ago, Mr Ansari bought a two-room tenement with a small tailoring shop for 315,000 rupees ($6,400; £4,000) from his paltry savings and loans from friends and family. It is a modest home with a raised bed, a television, a few utensils, a shiny red refrigerator and a washing machine tucked away behind a curtain. Upstairs, he and his co-workers stitch more 100 shirts a week, and he earns up to 7,000 rupees ($142; £90) a month.

Moving on

His family has grown to include an eight-year-old son and a four-year-old daughter. The eldest daughter is now 14 and wants to become a teacher.

Arko has also moved on - he quit Reuters after nearly a decade of rich work, including covering the wars in Afghanistan and Iraq, and began a photography school in the city of Mumbai. 

*Now Arko tells Mr Ansari of a personal tragedy that marked his coverage of the riots.* 

He says he was sent to cover the riots even as his mother was in the last stages of cancer. His wife had called him every day during the time he was taking pictures of the mayhem, imploring him to return to be by his mother's bedside.


Eight-year-old Zishan and four-year-old daughter Zakia were born after the riots "By the time I returned, she had slipped into a coma. I never got to speak to her. Three or four days later, she died. I have no siblings, and my father died when I was one. And I couldn't even exchange a last few words with my mum," he says.

Silence descends on the room. 

*Then Mr Ansari speaks.*

"I can understand your pain. Allah sent you to save us, brother. You did a greater good," he says.

One event, two lives, both bookended by personal tragedies. 

"It feels strange. I have mixed feelings," Arko says, as we take leave.

"On one hand, Qutubuddin was empowered by my picture. On the other, he lost his privacy and a bit of his life."

"I just hope he remembers me as a friend. We met as strangers as I think we parted as friends."

"I now want to remember him as a smiling, happy man. Not the frightened man on the balcony."


BBC News - The face of the Gujarat riots meets his 'saviour'


----------



## Yeti

Spring Onion stop lying that Muslim was never burnt alive he is a happy man who says he holds no ill feeling you really are sick Jana!

It is people like you who create communal issues by making lies like this!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Roybot

Spring Onion said:


> )))))))))))))))))))) my apology for carelessly commentring on other burnt pictures taging these with his one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ==================
> 
> BBC News - The face of the Gujarat riots meets his 'saviour'



Well two wrongs don't make a right. But to put things into perspective, this is how it all started. 59 Hindus were burnt alive, but you don't see Hindus doing propaganda about it 11 years down the line do you?

















Pictures are just as gory and bone chilling.

Culprits:






Either case this happened 11 years ago. Culprits from Godhra Train Burning to the retaliatory Gujarat riots have been sentenced and more will follow.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Icewolf

Hindus are welcome to shining India


----------



## Roybot

Icewolf said:


> Hindus are welcome to shining India



And who are you to welcome them?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Icewolf

Roybot said:


> Well two wrongs don't make a right. But to put things into perspective, this is how it all started. 59 Hindus were burnt alive, but you don't see Hindus doing propaganda about it 11 years down the line do you?



This just shows India is not ready for secularism. The two biggest religious communties in India are always fighting. Sectarian fights will never stop in India. It has been there since the concept of India was made...


India needs strict Hindutva on the Hindu majority areas and strict Sharia in Muslim areas... From there Pakistan can carve out a seperate state.

Also, if secularism does not work in India, then the vision of the Indian Congress has failed and India should craft out a seperate Constitution.


----------



## INDIC

Icewolf said:


> Hindus are welcome to shining India



Not just Hindus but Shias, Ahmedis, Christians all are fleeing from Pakistan. Boat loads of Shias are always landing on Australia's coast, while the Chistians girl Rimsha Masih's family fled to Canada.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuntmaster

Icewolf said:


> Hindus are welcome to shining India



You are right.. Population exchange is the only solution to the communal problem in both India and Pakistan. The governments of both countries should facilitate the transfer of Indian Muslims to Pakistan and Pakistani non-Muslims to India. This will fulfill the two nation dream of Quaid-e-Azam Jinnah, wherein he envisaged a Pakistan as haven for the Muslims of the subcontinent. Jinnah said Pakistan would be created for Muslims of all of subcontinent, since Muslims cannot co-exist in one country with Hindus. The partition of British Raj was only partially implemented in 1947, which needs to be completed..


----------



## Icewolf

INDIC said:


> Not just Hindus but Shias, Ahmedis, Christians all are fleeing from Pakistan. Boat loads of Shias are always landing on Australia's coast, while the Chistians girl Rimsha Masih's family fled to Canada.



And everyone and their mothers are trying to leave shining India... 1 million every year 
Biggest immigration of the world... The annual flock of the Indian immigrants... Some land in UAE begging for visa, some australia (where they get beaten up), some UK, some USA


----------



## shuntmaster

Icewolf said:


> And everyone and their mothers are trying to leave shining India... 1 million every year
> Biggest immigration of the world... The annual flock of the Indian immigrants... Some land in UAE begging for visa, some australia (where they get beaten up), some UK, some USA



yeah, they are economic migrants and not asylum seekers. Even Europeans migrate for economic reasons, infact the biggest migrants are from developed countries.


----------



## INDIC

Icewolf said:


> And everyone and their mothers are trying to leave shining India... 1 million every year
> Biggest immigration of the world... The annual flock of the Indian immigrants... Some land in UAE begging for visa, some australia (where they get beaten up), some UK, some USA



Nobody in India is fleeing because of sectarian killing. 

1 million, Can you prove it.


----------



## Roybot

Icewolf said:


> This just shows India is not ready for secularism. The two biggest religious communties in India are always fighting. Sectarian fights will never stop in India. It has been there since the concept of India was made...
> 
> 
> India needs strict Hindutva on the Hindu majority areas and strict Sharia in Muslim areas... From there Pakistan can carve out a seperate state.
> 
> Also, if secularism does not work in India, then the vision of the Indian Congress has failed and India should craft out a seperate Constitution.



Whether India is ready or not, thats not for you to decide. Communal violence has reduced dramatically and the situation is much better than what it was few decades back.

Its like saying Pakistan is not ready to be an Islamic nation cause of Shia killings.

And kindly implement your Frankenstein plan in the Islamic Republic of Pakistan. Different Sharia for Shias, Barelvis, Deobondis, Bohras and other groups. Maybe then Iran can carve Shia Pakistan out of the Sunni dominated Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## acid rain

Nothing will come out of the protest - Pakistan is on its way to become a Mulah run Shariah country with no place for Non Muslims.


----------



## Icewolf

acid rain said:


> Nothing will come out of the protest - Pakistan is on its way to become a Mulah run Shariah country with no place for Non Muslims.



Then why Indians getting the chillis? We will just laugh when another 2002 Gujarat happens or 1990 Mumbai...


----------



## shuntmaster

Icewolf said:


> Then why Indians getting the chillis? We will just laugh when another 2002 Gujarat happens or 1990 Mumbai...



That's why I keep saying that we need to implement partition completely. There should be no non-Muslim in Pakistan and no Muslim in India.


----------



## Arya Desa

Melechha always complain about 2002 incident. Muslims blew up a train killing over 300 people. Where is their justice?


----------



## AHAM BRIHMASMI

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Do you think the govt gives a shyt? even historic mosques are lying in shambles... or should i say ruined... those bastards are more interested in making money than lookin out for the people..



agreed, then why make so much HANGAMA on one alleged mosque( babri ) ??? i found on an average one demolition of temple per year in pakistan, and nobody gives a sh i t. but the whole pakistan is crying river over just one demolition of alleged mosque in 65 years in india

ps .. i am not a temple going person and i firmly believe that if God will find no place to live, he will live in a gutter, but he will never live in a temple/mosque/church/gurudwaras.


----------



## pak-marine

Not just hindus so are the christians , ahmedis and shias

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Biplab Bijay

Spring Onion said:


> 1. Because when hindus themself consume cow meat. When hindus themself sell cows, when hindus themself smuggle cows for money, when hindus themself use products made of cow skin  then my dear brother, the onus is not on Muslims.
> 
> 
> 2. vedic people used to slaughter cow and consume its meat also they used to sacrifice cows to please the gods.
> 
> 
> 3. We are hurt because unlike the above we do not insult our faith, our God, our Prophet hence anyone insulting them without any reason do hurt.
> 
> 
> 4. If India can not uphold secularism values then it should stop using this facepalm.
> 
> 
> 
> yes this Muslim guy in Gujarat was seen and filmed pleading to hindu militants not to burn him alive but hindu militants burnt him alive along with his house.
> 
> Bharatis were saying they cant watch just a movie from Pakistan but they can enjoy the above inhuman terror by hindu militants.




Again Jana ji. You are doing the same classic mistake which all the radicals have done. That is generalizing the community. By your logic non-muslims will say

1. Muslims are killing muslims. Muslims are making fun of islam and their prophet by doing unislamic thing. They do suicide bombings, blowing innocents in market place. So the onus is not on non-muslims but on them. So is it ok to kill muslims and label them as terrorist ?Is it ok to make fun of islam and prophnet ? Is it ok to say muslims = terrorists, as hinuds are not suicide bombers and terrorists ? Problem is Jana ji we should not do that. The fact is if a girls husband makes love with her in his bed room, that does not give permission to another person to make same kind of love with her. I think you got it now.

2. Regarding gujrat and orrisa, we learnt our lessons. But I think you have not yet learnt.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Vinod2070

Spring Onion said:


> yes this Muslim guy in Gujarat was seen and filmed pleading to hindu militants not to burn him alive but hindu militants burnt him alive along with his house.
> 
> Bharatis were saying they cant watch just a movie from Pakistan but they can enjoy the above inhuman terror by hindu militants.



This guy was saved and he is very much alive and well.






Of course, yellow journalists can't be expected to not use lies when obsessed with India for no reason when we have nothing to do with them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Vinod2070

Icewolf said:


> Hindus are welcome to shining India





Icewolf said:


> This just shows India is not ready for secularism. The two biggest religious communties in India are always fighting. Sectarian fights will never stop in India. It has been there since the concept of India was made...
> 
> 
> India needs strict Hindutva on the Hindu majority areas and strict Sharia in Muslim areas... From there Pakistan can carve out a seperate state.
> 
> Also, if secularism does not work in India, then the vision of the Indian Congress has failed and India should craft out a seperate Constitution.





Icewolf said:


> Then why Indians getting the chillis? We will just laugh when another 2002 Gujarat happens or 1990 Mumbai...



Random refugees that we saved the arse of, being obsessed with us for no reason.

What do we give a damn to wretched Yemeni refugees!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Vinod2070

Spring Onion said:


> Yes sir what taliban are doing to people of Pakistan is equally shocking what Indian peaceful Hindu political parties are doing to Indian Muslims
> 
> 
> see our Taliban = Indian Hindu political parties.
> 
> 
> agreed



Don't try to make these stupid comparisons.

We have nothing to do with you tribals or your country.

We just don't want you blowing up in India.

Just no other expectations beyond that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

Vinod2070 said:


> Don't try to make these stupid comparisons.
> 
> We have nothing to do with you tribals or your country.
> 
> We just don't want you blowing up in India.
> 
> Just no other expectations beyond that.



we also have nothing to do with castisism laden tribals



Vinod2070 said:


> This guy was saved and he is very much alive and well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, yellow journalists can't be expected to not use lies when obsessed with India for no reason when we have nothing to do with them.



Ye he was one lucky chap saved from Hindu terrorists who burnt thousands of Muslims alive in Gujrat.


----------



## Biplab Bijay

Not terrorists Jana Ji, rioters. That is the problems. Terrorists are Talibans, TTP, LeT, LeJ, ok ?


Spring Onion said:


> we also have nothing to do with castisism laden tribals
> 
> 
> 
> Ye he was one lucky chap saved from Hindu terrorists who burnt thousands of Muslims alive in Gujrat.


----------



## Vinod2070

Spring Onion said:


> we also have nothing to do with castisism laden tribals



You are the ones obsessing with us. We don't compare ourselves with you.

Ever!

You should compare yourself with Afghanistan.



Spring Onion said:


> Ye he was one lucky chap saved from Hindu terrorists who burnt thousands of Muslims alive in Gujrat.



You really don't to compare, coming from a country that almost completely ethnically cleansed itself.

After taking care of non-Muslims, you have now turned on Ahmedi, Shia and tribals and we couldn't care less.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## deep.ocean

Pakistani Hindu are paying price for the deeds of their own forefathers.. and Indian Hindus paying price of Muslim Votebank of Secular parties. They should settle down back in India long way back at the time of partition.. but now they can only do one thing that most of the Pakistanis did in past: CONVERT TO ISLAM and should lead peaceful life like the existing Pakistanis.


----------



## Spring Onion

Vinod2070 said:


> You are the ones obsessing with us. We don't compare ourselves with you.
> 
> Ever!
> 
> You should compare yourself with Afghanistan.
> 
> 
> 
> You really don't to compare, coming from a country that almost completely ethnically cleansed itself.
> 
> After taking care of non-Muslims, you have now turned on Ahmedi, Shia and tribals and we couldn't care less.



ethnicity and low cast high cast hindus and living values based on this hindu division are two different things.


indeed we dont need to compare ourself with castisied Indians that too not for years but infected with this castisism for thousands of years.

As far as your abuses and insult to Afghanistan and its people on one hand and your Indian desparation to cling to Afghanistan speaks volume for your own inferiority complex.



Biplab Bijay said:


> Not terrorists Jana Ji, rioters. That is the problems. Terrorists are Talibans, TTP, LeT, LeJ, ok ?



 isnt it a sordid boon for baharat that Indians aka Indian rioters are equal to TTP, LeT, Taliban terrorists.


bad na? if your rioters are matching these dreaded terrorists just imagine what will be situation and mode of your terrorists.


----------



## Vinod2070

Spring Onion said:


> ethnicity and low cast high cast hindus and living values based on this hindu division are two different things.
> 
> 
> indeed we dont need to compare ourself with castisied Indians that too not for years but infected with this castisism for thousands of years.
> 
> As far as your abuses and insult to Afghanistan and its people on one hand and your Indian desparation to cling to Afghanistan speaks volume for your own inferiority complex.



You have serious basic comprehension issues and I am not about to try and solve them here.

I can get down to analyzing Islam and the character of your prophet and Muslims but I have no interest.

As we way, jis gaon jana nahi, uska pata kyon puchhana.

There is no insult, just asking you to mind your own bloody business and not obsess with people who have (and want to have) nothing to do with you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

@Spring Onion Casteism for Thousands of Years ?


----------



## Spring Onion

Vinod2070 said:


> You have serious basic comprehension issues and I am not about to try and solve them here.
> 
> I can get down to analyzing Islam and the character of your prophet and Muslims but I have no interest.
> 
> As we way, jis gaon jana nahi, uska pata kyon puchhana.
> 
> There is no insult, just asking you to mind your own bloody business and not obsess with people who have (and want to have) nothing to do with you.



You have a serious problem of using abusive language and coming down to gutter level of personal attacks, when others reply you then you lose your remaining temper.

Try to have guts to face criticism.

And above all why will you abuse my Prophet (PBUH), when i dint not abuse your gods or faith?


And wy dont you mind your own bloody business and stop poking your nose in our internal affairs


----------



## Ayush

discuss kya karna??unki halat to hamein pata hi hai..


----------



## Vinod2070

Spring Onion said:


> You have a serious problem of using abusive language and coming down to gutter level of personal attacks, when others reply you then you lose your remaining temper.
> 
> Try to have guts to face criticism.
> 
> And above all why will you abuse my Prophet (PBUH), when i dint not abuse your gods or faith?
> 
> 
> And wy dont you mind your own bloody business and stop poking your nose in our internal affairs



You invite that by being too clever by half.

And then you wonder why they have sketch a ****** day every year on facebook. And why do thousands of people (many of them Muslims) contribute funny and hilarious sketches.

Bigots like you are the reason.


----------



## Biplab Bijay

Beg your pardon jana ji, i could not follow your first statement. And rioters are not terrorists. you know that. Giving smiley will not change anything.



Spring Onion said:


> ethnicity and low cast high cast hindus and living values based on this hindu division are two different things.
> 
> 
> indeed we dont need to compare ourself with castisied Indians that too not for years but infected with this castisism for thousands of years.
> 
> As far as your abuses and insult to Afghanistan and its people on one hand and your Indian desparation to cling to Afghanistan speaks volume for your own inferiority complex.
> 
> 
> 
> isnt it a sordid boon for baharat that Indians aka Indian rioters are equal to TTP, LeT, Taliban terrorists.
> 
> 
> bad na? if your rioters are matching these dreaded terrorists just imagine what will be situation and mode of your terrorists.


----------



## Spring Onion

Vinod2070 said:


> You invite that by being too clever by half.
> 
> And then you wonder *why they *have sketch a ****** day every year on facebook. And why do thousands of people (many of them Muslims) contribute funny and hilarious sketches.
> 
> Bigots like you are the reason.




bwahahahah hiding behind "them" "they" 



Ayush said:


> discuss kya karna??unki halat to hamein pata hi hai..



haan tum logon ko apnay desh k becharay hinduon ki halat ka pata nahi baki to sari dunya k hinduon k thekedar ho ap log


----------



## Ayush

Spring Onion said:


> bwahahahah hiding behind "them" "they"
> 
> 
> 
> haan tum logon ko apnay desh k becharay hinduon ki halat ka pata nahi baki to sari dunya k hinduon k thekedar ho ap log



coming from a pakistani??the thekedars of muslims..where muslims are killing each other.

and minorities.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vinod2070

Spring Onion said:


> bwahahahah hiding behind "them" "they"
> 
> 
> 
> haan tum logon ko apnay desh k becharay hinduon ki halat ka pata nahi baki to sari dunya k hinduon k thekedar ho ap log



Kya Hindu Hindu karti rahati ho.

What have kabailis got to do with us. You are being killed in your millions over the last 3 decades and it is not by Hindus.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haviZsultan

Hindus should be given full protection in Pakistan. They are the sons of Jogindar Nath Mandal who sacrificed everything to join Jinnah's Muslim League and played a pivotal role in the formation of Pakistan.

Deepak Perwani a hindu brought fame to Pakistan by designing the largest Kurta in the world which went down in the guinees book of world records. It is sad that these people did so much for Pakistan yet they and their sacrifices for Pakistan are so grossly ignored. For me Danesh Kaneria, Deepak Perwani, Jogindar Nath Mandal and many others will always be heroes of their Pakistani motherland.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Spring Onion

Vinod2070 said:


> Kya Hindu Hindu karti rahati ho.
> 
> What have kabailis got to do with us. You are being killed in your millions over the last 3 decades and it is not by Hindus.



 why the word hindu sounds offensive to an Indian Hindu?



haviZsultan said:


> Hindus should be given full protection in Pakistan. They are the sons of Jogindar Nath Mandal who sacrificed everything to join Jinnah's Muslim League and played a pivotal role in the formation of Pakistan.
> 
> Deepak Perwani a hindu brought fame to Pakistan by designing the largest Kurta in the world which went down in the guinees book of world records. It is sad that these people did so much for Pakistan yet they and their sacrifices for Pakistan are so grossly ignored. For me Danesh Kaneria, Deepak Perwani, Jogindar Nath Mandal and many others will always be heroes of their Pakistani motherland.



even if NOT sons of jugindar nath, they are Pakistanis and must be provide every right

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

Ayush said:


> coming from a pakistani??the thekedars of muslims..where muslims are killing each other.
> 
> and minorities.



Yup coming from a Pakistani. atleast we have guts to speak for them you despite being hindu lacks balls. You govt is shyt scared to speak up.


and oh phalease dont talk about minorities, the Indian record is borken in this regard so dont try to play the broken record

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vinod2070

Spring Onion said:


> why the word hindu sounds offensive to an Indian Hindu?



Offensive! Again the comprehension issues!

It is funny to see a remote kabaili obsessing with us so much when we couldn't care less about them and their primitive Pushtunwali.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

Vinod2070 said:


> Offensive! Again the comprehension issues!
> 
> It is funny to see a remote kabaili obsessing with us so much when we couldn't care less about them and their primitive Pushtunwali.



 i can see your obsession with us. why would i be obssessed with primitive hindus in the first place?


----------



## Biplab Bijay

Primitive ? Blaming an entire community ? why so much hate jana ji ? I thought you are different. But I am wrong.




Spring Onion said:


> i can see your obsession with us. why would i be obssessed with primitive hindus in the first place?


----------



## Spring Onion

Biplab Bijay said:


> Primitive ? Blaming an entire community ? why so much hate jana ji ? I thought you are different. But I am wrong.



dont get upset the poster knows whom i replied, what i am talking about. 


You dint notice that your countryman painted my entire community as primitive and he got the reply in the same

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

don't troll friends,

Discuss the topic. This thread is not created to vent out your energy on rants.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

Zakii said:


> don't troll friends,
> 
> Discuss the topic. This thread is not created to vent out your energy on rants.



They want to use abusive language and at the same time act like rondoos not our headache.


----------



## Vinod2070

Spring Onion said:


> dont get upset the poster knows whom i replied, what i am talking about.
> 
> 
> You dint notice that your countryman painted my entire community as primitive and he got the reply in the same



Reply dene se sachchai nahi badalati.


----------



## Backbencher

A Hindu hell on earth: Families are being torn apart by their desperation to flee persecution in Pakistan - Asia - World - The Independent

PAKISTAN IS WORSE THAN HELL FOR US HINDUS - (Statement by once a Patriotic Pakistani Hindu )

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vinod2070

Spring Onion said:


> 1. Because when hindus themself consume cow meat. When hindus themself sell cows, when hindus themself smuggle cows for money, when hindus themself use products made of cow skin  then my dear brother, the onus is not on Muslims.
> 
> 
> 2. vedic people used to slaughter cow and consume its meat also they used to sacrifice cows to please the gods.
> 
> 
> 3. We are hurt because unlike the above we do not insult our faith, our God, our Prophet hence anyone insulting them without any reason do hurt.
> 
> 
> 4. If India can not uphold secularism values then it should stop using this facepalm.



What is this woman going on about!

If you try to insult others, others will hit where it hurts most.

And we know kis totay ki gardan marodanay se tumhe sabse jyada dard hota hai. 

Trying to be too clever is useless.

Resistance is futile. 



> We are hurt because unlike the above we do not insult our faith, our God, our Prophet hence anyone insulting them without any reason do hurt.



Just visit Shiachat forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

Akash A. said:


> A Hindu hell on earth: Families are being torn apart by their desperation to flee persecution in Pakistan - Asia - World - The Independent
> 
> PAKISTAN IS WORSE THAN HELL FOR US HINDUS - (Statement by once a Patriotic Pakistani Hindu )




*
What about a Hell for Hindus in their own Hindu Land called INDIA?*
------------------------------------

A Dalit village in Bihar is facing upper caste landowners&#8217; ire for demanding a long-awaited road
A frustrating delay of 10 years in implementation of the State government&#8217;s Sampark Sadak Yojana (connecting road scheme) compounded by routine caste hatred drove a group of villagers from the Maha Dalit quarters in a Bihar village to block a road there recently.

The village of Daulatpurchandi is located off the Hajipur-Lalganj main road in the tourist district of Vaishali. Resident of its Maha Dalit tola (quarters) took to the road last week in a bid to make the administration hear of their plight. The Maha Dalit quarter has around 500 houses of the Chamar community. 

&#8220;The process of building the connecting road started 10 years ago, but it has still not being built. Even the land acquisition has been done,&#8221; said Ramprasad Ram of Daulatpurchandi.

Without the connecting road, the villagers, who are largely farm labourers, have to pass through the fields of the upper caste landowners. They thus become the target of trenchant caste hatred and abuses.

*In fact, incensed over the Dalits&#8217; demands for a pathway, upper caste villagers arrived at the Dalit quarters with a JCB at night and dug a deep, long tunnel-like ditch right outside their homes, thus effectively hampering their movement out of the locality.

&#8220;The zamindars came at night. When we asked them why they were digging, they threatened to shoot us. They said how we could stop them from digging on their own land,&#8221; said Rajeshwar Ram.

To make matters worse for the residents, Daulatpurchandi is flanked by two villages dominated by upper castes. &#8220;The previous night, the neighbouring village cut off the power connection to these quarters. They snapped the wire of the transformer that supplied power to this tola,&#8221; said Sudisht Ram.*

&#8220;My patience has run out. Without a connecting road, it&#8217;s so difficult to even go to the shop,&#8221; said Gena, a farm labourer.

The administration conceded to a delay in implementing the scheme. &#8220;The process started in 2003, but for various reasons, the scheme never saw the light of the day,&#8221; said Jitendra Srivastava, Vaishali&#8217;s District Magistrate.

&#8220;The government has acquired land four months ago and funds have also been allocated. Only the area has to be demarcated on the ground. The issue will get sorted out by July 8,&#8221; Mr. Srivastava added.

The administration has filled the ditch, but there is no telling what other pitfalls lie ahead for the Dalits of Daulatpurchandi.



The tale of the illusory road - The Hindu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

I thought the thread was about Pakistani Hindus ?


----------



## Backbencher

KRAIT said:


> I thought the thread was about Pakistani Hindus ?



Abey tu...............welcome back , bahot din baad dikha bhai


----------



## KRAIT

Akash A. said:


> Abey tu...............welcome back , bahot din baad dikha bhai


Thanks...bore ho raha tha kuch dino se, to socha thoda yahan bhi ghoom fir lun.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Backbencher

KRAIT said:


> Thanks...bore ho raha tha kuch dino se, to socha thoda yahan bhi ghoom fir lun.



Sochte badiya ho but saale is baar bin bataye na jaana . PDF is not the same without u


----------



## KRAIT

Akash A. said:


> Sochte badiya ho but saale is baar bin bataye na jaana . PDF is not the same without u


PDF ab pehle jaisa nahin raha.....Isliy hum bhi jyada nahin aate. Yahan sirf Rapes ki baatein hoti hain ab.


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Spring Onion said:


> 1. Because when hindus themself consume cow meat. When hindus themself sell cows, when hindus themself smuggle cows for money, when hindus themself use products made of cow skin  then my dear brother, the onus is not on Muslims.



the onus is on common sense my dear, not Muslims indeed. why should Muslims follow cow selling , smuggling & eating Hindus?
some Hindus do a lot of things contrary to their mainstream faith I dont see why we should take it as a precedence
no Hindu has for example decided to kill fellow hindus just because takfiris in Islam are doing it to Muslims across the globe.



Spring Onion said:


> 2. vedic people used to slaughter cow and consume its meat also they used to sacrifice cows to please the gods.


same answer as above. why should you or I use Vedic people as a justification of doing something when it will hurt the feeling of Hindus? what if Saffron extremists decide to blow up Mosques citing Deobandi & Wahabi terrorists doing it to fellow Muslims all over the world? 


Spring Onion said:


> 3. We are hurt because unlike the above we do not insult our faith, our God, our Prophet hence anyone insulting them without any reason do hurt.


I beg to disagree, lets not even go in history and do a count here in present times shall we? how many hindus have blown up their temples, murdered their fellow hindus? beheaded , sprayed acid and shot imams, teachers & children now compare it with the record of Muslims?



Spring Onion said:


> 4. If India can not uphold secularism values then it should stop using this facepalm.


good call, and we should stop living in glass house oh sorry fortress of Islam and continue to blow-up the mosques as the same time, 



Spring Onion said:


> yes this Muslim guy in Gujarat was seen and filmed pleading to hindu militants not to burn him alive but hindu militants burnt him alive along with his house.



looks like we Muslims followed their lead and burnt alive families of Christians in the name of Blasphemy



Spring Onion said:


> Bharatis were saying they cant watch just a movie from Pakistan but they can enjoy the above inhuman terror by hindu militants.



na, they never said that, they are just having a time of their lives where we have our heads so deep in our behinds that we have lost the ability of telling shite from common sense & self preservation. what can be better to see an enemy engaged in self destruction and failing to see its eventual demise & do everything to speed up its end?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

tharkibuddha said:


> agreed, then why make so much HANGAMA on one alleged mosque( babri ) ??? i found on an average one demolition of temple per year in pakistan, and nobody gives a sh i t. but the whole pakistan is crying river over just one demolition of alleged mosque in 65 years in india
> 
> ps .. i am not a temple going person and i firmly believe that if God will find no place to live, he will live in a gutter, but he will never live in a temple/mosque/church/gurudwaras.



Bcoz you didnt just destroy a centuries old mosque... but massacred,looted,raped and burnt the properties of thousands... just for an imaginery birthplace of Ram..

God is probably ashamed of humans...


----------



## khanz

haviZsultan said:


> Hindus should be given full protection in Pakistan. They are the sons of Jogindar Nath Mandal who sacrificed everything to join Jinnah's Muslim League and played a pivotal role in the formation of Pakistan.
> 
> Deepak Perwani a hindu brought fame to Pakistan by designing the largest Kurta in the world which went down in the guinees book of world records. It is sad that these people did so much for Pakistan yet they and their sacrifices for Pakistan are so grossly ignored. For me Danesh Kaneria, Deepak Perwani, Jogindar Nath Mandal and many others will always be heroes of their Pakistani motherland.



yes everyone should be protected equally .We cry about arabs in israel all the time but the truth is we are hypocrites we've done the same many hindus suffered same fate and lost their homes and properties when pakistan was created and muslims moved over .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## notsuperstitious

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Bcoz you didnt just destroy a centuries old mosque... but massacred,looted,raped and burnt the properties of thousands... just for an imaginery birthplace of Ram..
> 
> God is probably ashamed of humans...



Your invisible friend is also imaginary, hence the whole thing is absurd and hence the fault lies with foreign imperialist invader babar.

There, two can play that game.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

notsuperstitious said:


> Your invisible friend is also imaginary, hence the whole thing is absurd and hence the fault lies with foreign imperialist invader babar.



No need to take offence dude... there is no proof tht Ram was even born there.... even so u shouldnt have screwed thousands just for a place of worship.... only SOBs do shyt like tht... sacred places of every religion are to be respected... thts what our religion tells us... but i guess people are azzholes! and in ur case... well more azzholes?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## notsuperstitious

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> No need to take offence dude... there is no proof tht Ram was even born there.... even so u shouldnt have screwed thousands just for a place of worship.... only SOBs do shyt like tht... sacred places of every religion are to be respected... thts what our religion tells us... but i guess people are azzholes! and in ur case... well more azzholes?



LOL, albeit blasphempus, I wholeheartedly agree with your description with choicest of words for people who destroy others places of worship and destroy their idols.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AHAM BRIHMASMI

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Bcoz you didnt just destroy a centuries old mosque... but massacred,looted,raped and burnt the properties of thousands... just for an imaginery birthplace of Ram..
> 
> God is probably ashamed of humans...



but that act you people are doing on monthly and some times weekly basis, so I request please cry at least two drops of tears for your Hindus and Christians also.


----------



## doremon

ISLAMABAD, Hindus in Pakistan are the worst victims of rape, says a report by an independent American group.

In the past 18 months, seven incidents of Hindu girls being raped were reported, says the study by the US Commission on International Religious Freedom (USCIRF).

Not only this, two Hindus were killed and four injured in 16 attacks in Pakistan. Besides this, three Hindus were killed in targeted attacks, the Daily Times cited the report as saying.

There were three cases of attacks on Sikhs in Pakistan, leading to the death of one person.

In the last 18 months, 203 incidents of sectarian violence resulted in 1,800 casualties including 717 deaths. Of these, 635 were Shia Muslims.

The report said sectarian and religious violence in Pakistan was on the rise, and between January 2012 and June 2013 the Shia community had been the worst victim.

The factsheet prepared under the "Pakistan Religious Violence Project" took into account publicly reported attacks against religious communities.

The report said the already poor religious freedom environment for Hindus, Christians and Ahmadiyas continued to deteriorate.

There were 77 attacks on Shias, leaving 635 dead and 834 injured. They also suffered 18 bomb blasts and 46 targeted shootings.

Christians, the second biggest religious community in Pakistan, were attacked 37 times in which 11 people were killed and 36 injured. Five Christian girls were raped.


Pakistani Hindus worst victims of rape: US report - The Times of India


----------



## Icewolf

And Hindus of India are *ALSO* worst victims of rape. 
AND?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## doremon

Icewolf said:


> And Hindus of India are *ALSO* worst victims of rape.
> AND?



thanks for ur valuable feedback ,now go on and troll other threads

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AUz

Icewolf said:


> And Hindus of India are *ALSO* worst victims of rape.
> AND?



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!


----------



## Aka123

doremon said:


> thanks for ur valuable feedback ,now go on and troll other threads



hahahaha.............. that was a perfect troll yorker from u in which Icewolf was bowled out at Duck!! lol!!


----------



## Arya Desa

RIP the forgotten ones.


----------



## Jade

LONDON: Demanding equal rights for Hindus living in Pakistan, a protest demonstration against the persecution of the minority community was held outside the Pakistan High Commission here.


"The Hindus in Pakistan are facing a lot of suppression by the Muslim majority for the only reason that they are Hindu. Destruction of temples, abduction of Hindu girls and forced conversion and marriages, mass violence and economic and political marginalisation are just a few problems," the Alliance of Pakistani and British Hindus said in a statement. 

The protesters, carrying placards reading "No More Forced Conversions", also handed over a petition to the High Commission at Lowndes Square in central London yesterday asking the Pakistani government to take immediate steps to ensure the well being and safety of Hindus in the country. 

"They (Hindus) are not free to go to their temples which have been wilfully destroyed. They are not equal citizens of one state but victims of religious discrimination. They live in perpetual dread with their daughters, property and religious places being constantly targeted for the only reason that they are not Muslim, but Hindu," the petition said. 

"Therefore the Hindu community in UK urges the government of Pakistan to implement meaningful constitutional and legal reform to ensure equality and religious freedom for the Pakistani Hindus ; to protect the Hindus against violence such as abductions and forced conversions of Hindu girls and destruction of temples," it said. 

"Pakistan must also repeal or at least review blasphemy laws and must remove all discriminatory references from the current educational curriculum and foster interfaith harmony within schools in Pakistan," the petition said. 

Pakistan is home to about 3 million Hindus, comprising about 1.6 per cent of the population.

Protests in UK over persecution of Pak Hindus - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PWFI

Why they love only pakistani hindu? what about indian third class hindu dying like animals?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Vishwamithra

Government of Pakistan does not care about ppl dying in target killing, terrorist attacks, floods etc. 
Their ex prime minister once said live TV show, if ppl want to leave Pakistan they can leave. 
What makes these guys think they care about tiny protest in UK.


----------



## PWFI

cyphercide said:


> Probably because you PAKIstani Mohammedans aren't keeping count? Which "third class Hindus" is being discussed about?



Of course we are keep count thats why there are lots of threads on this very forum about Yindoos and we saw very occasionally reports on Bindoustani yindoos, who are forced to eat rats because of shortage of food 



Aka123 said:


> Why are quoting *a third class *? Leave him to blabber.



In case you are not aware i am not indian like you

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cyphercide

Aka123 said:


> Why are quoting a third class ? Leave him to blabber.



It's fun to see converted(God knows how they did get converted) Muslims talking about heritage and legacy!!! Oh, the irony!!!!


----------



## PWFI

nick_indian said:


> May be because the protests were being done by the "Alliance of Pakistani and British Hindus " .
> 
> *Anyway, your reply shows the problem that the protestors are trying to point towards in Pakistan.*



But this problem is even bigger in india, so better to start from there

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cyphercide

PWFI said:


> Of course we are keep count thats why there are lots of threads on this very forum about Yindoos and we saw very occasionally reports on Bindoustani yindoos, who are forced to eat rats because of shortage of food
> 
> 
> 
> In case you are not aware i am not indian like you




Look me up when you start to make sense, right?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aka123

PWFI said:


> Of course we are keep count thats why there are lots of threads on this very forum about Yindoos and we saw very occasionally reports on Bindoustani yindoos, who are forced to eat rats because of shortage of food
> 
> 
> 
> In case you are not aware i am not indian like you



Yeah I know coz you are a Third class and you don't belong to any nation. The language you used in first post proved it. 



cyphercide said:


> It's fun to see converted(God knows how they did get converted) Muslims talking about heritage and legacy!!! Oh, the irony!!!!



I have Pakistani friends man. They are very decent!!  But some people like these are bound to present in every society to pollute it. You can't help!! Curse of nature ... Alas!!


----------



## cyphercide

Aka123 said:


> I have Pakistani friends man. They are very decent!!  But some people like these are bound to present in every society to pollute it. You can't help!! Curse of nature ... Alas!!



Sure. I apologize for any embarrassment that I may have caused you as a fellow Indian. But I'm not going to sit in silence if someone abuses our culture.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 474474

cyphercide said:


> Probably on account of you PAKIstani Mohammedans not keeping count about your heritage? Which "third class Hindus" are you talking about?



Third class is wrong, the last class from brahmins. Remans should stop killing low castes



Aka123 said:


> Yeah I know coz you are a Third class and you don't belong to any nation. The language you used in first post proved it.
> 
> 
> 
> I have Pakistani friends man. They are very decent!!  But some people like these are bound to present in every society to pollute it. You can't help!! Curse of nature ... Alas!!



Your *** is still burning after centuries, get over it we converted.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aka123

474474 said:


> Third class is wrong, the last class from brahmins. Remans should stop killing low castes
> 
> 
> 
> Your *** is still burning after centuries, get over it we converted.




I never said you are converted or Bla bla bla.... check my posts thoroughly............ bdw the friend you are defending made the very first statement (without any provocation as well) 'Indian Hindus third class animals etc etc'. If someone comes and tells you the same about Pakistani Muslims, how will you respond ?


----------



## 474474

Aka123 said:


> I never said you are converted or Bla bla bla.... check my posts thoroughly............ bdw the friend you are defending made the very first statement (without any provocation as well) 'Indian Hindus third class animals etc etc'. If someone comes and tells you the same about Pakistani Muslims, how will you respond ?



It happens quite often, I don't reply unless the intention was anything intellectual.


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

PWFI said:


> But this problem is even bigger in india, so better to start from there



Look me up when you start making sense.

Courtesy @cyphercide

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aka123

474474 said:


> It happens quite often, I don't reply unless the intention was anything intellectual.



It may be acceptable to you but not me. I felt it was pure indecency and deserved a response. Even I would have accepted if it would have been a retaliatory action but that was pure intentional from a indecent person.


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

Just recently upper caste hindu killed dalit on ID, and now imagine how many go unreported just like rapes! Only 1 hindu has been killed in Pakistan because of Blasphemy law, and that to some religious nutter killed him and not government! 

While Pakistan have religious nuts india also have them but the difference is they can form government there and kill thousands without any remorse or consequence, case in point Gujrat 2001.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SarthakGanguly

shan said:


> Just recently upper caste hindu killed dalit on ID, and now imagine how many go unreported just like rapes! Only 1 hindu has been killed in Pakistan because of Blasphemy law, and that to some religious nutter killed him and not government!
> 
> While Pakistan have religious nuts india also have them but the difference is they can form government there and kill thousands without any remorse or consequence, *case in point Gujrat 2001.*



You mean the Bhuj earthquake?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

cyphercide said:


> It's fun to see converted(God knows how they did get converted) Muslims talking about heritage and legacy!!! Oh, the irony!!!!



Yep only Dravidians have any history. History of being slaves of Vedic Aryans for thousands of years, muslims sure cant match them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Icewolf

shan said:


> Yep only Dravidians have any history. History of being slaves of Vedic Aryans for thousands of years, muslims sure cant match them.



  Post of the Year


----------



## joekrish

PWFI said:


> Why they love only pakistani hindu? what about indian third class hindu dying like animals?



Or the third class shias of Pakistan?


----------



## Icewolf

shan said:


> Just recently upper caste hindu killed dalit on ID, and now imagine how many go unreported just like rapes! Only 1 hindu has been killed in Pakistan because of Blasphemy law, and that to some religious nutter killed him and not government!
> 
> While Pakistan have religious nuts india also have them but the difference is they can form government there and kill thousands without any remorse or consequence, case in point Gujrat 2001.



And these guys have the audacity to point at us.

_______

India is taking cheap revenge for 1000 year slavery by us.
But they should remember...
India has only been free for 70-80 years between the collapse of empires...
Another empire will surely colonize them.
China?


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

Icewolf said:


> And these guys have the audacity to point at us.
> 
> _______
> 
> India is taking cheap revenge for 1000 year slavery by us.
> But they should remember...
> India has only been free for 70-80 years between the collapse of empires...
> Another empire will surely colonize them.
> China?



I dont think so, China have no interest in India. I mean what they can gain by invading Dravidians? India will break up in dozens countries in coming century. The only thing uniting them is fear of Pakistan nothing more. So they should hope that Pakistan also continue to be powerfull otherwise if fear is gone then you will see real face of unity of MahaBharat kingdoms. Who never doubted to side with foreign invaders and conquer other kingdoms.


----------



## cyphercide

shan said:


> Yep only Dravidians have any history. History of being slaves of Vedic Aryans for thousands of years, muslims sure cant match them.



Hahah...This is what I was referring to in my previous posts....


Folks who have no identity are trying to tell me and my brothers what our identity is...


God knows which sword or harem they are given birth from but they have the audacity to talk about legacy and history!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

cyphercide said:


> Hahah...This is what I was referring to in my previous posts....
> 
> 
> Folks who have no identity are trying to tell me and my brothers what our identity is...
> 
> 
> God knows which sword or harem they are given birth from but they have the audacity to talk about legacy and history!!!



Head over to 23andme.com and order DNA test kit. You will see you are nothing more then Dravidian and your ancestors were converted and made slaves by Aryans. Our identity is with IVC, Ghandara and Vedic civilization. If you don't find these civilizations good enough then please stop claiming them.


----------



## Icewolf

cyphercide said:


> Hahah...This is what I was referring to in my previous posts....
> 
> 
> Folks who have no identity are trying to tell me and my brothers what our identity is...
> 
> 
> God knows which sword or harem they are given birth from but they have the audacity to talk about legacy and history!!!



I guess fake history is the thousands of years history we had and real history is the 1200 year slavery your ancestors went through by every foreign empire on earth..

RSS LOGic


----------



## cyphercide

shan said:


> Head over to 23andme.com and order DNA test kit. You will see you are nothing more then Dravidian and your ancestors were converted and made slaves by Aryans.




Again, find your papa first ,then we will talk about history!!!!


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

cyphercide said:


> Again, find your papa first ,then we will talk about history!!!!



You dravidians should be the last one to tell us we converted. You guys were also converted by aryans. At least we have legacy behind before converting to Islam while you guys have nothing.


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Please write a book on history. I will pre-order it. 


shan said:


> You dravidians should be the last one to tell us we converted. You guys were also converted by aryans. At least we have legacy behind before converting to Islam while you guys have nothing.


----------



## Icewolf

shan said:


> I dont think so, China have no interest in India. I mean what they can gain by invading Dravidians? India will break up in dozens countries in coming century. The only thing uniting them is fear of Pakistan nothing more. So they should hope that Pakistan also continue to be powerfull otherwise if fear is gone then you will see real face of unity of MahaBharat kingdoms. Who never doubted to side with foreign invaders and conquer other kingdoms.



Well in another thread me and a Chinese bro were discussing the prospect of importing Indians for low wage work in china?
india could be just a low wage factory...


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Lo, ab India ko 'colonize' karne nikle! 


Icewolf said:


> Well in another thread me and a Chinese bro were discussing the prospect of importing Indians for low wage work in china?
> india could be just a low wage factory...


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

Icewolf said:


> I guess fake history is the thousands of years history we had and real history is the 1200 year slavery your ancestors went through by every foreign empire on earth..
> 
> RSS LOGic



Check the Sarasvati river thread, now some Hindu nutter is saying that Arab stole arabic and Persians stole Persians.  And the reason for that is i proved that Hindi/Indian punjabi still have huge amount of arabic/farsi influence. 

RSS books have completely f their minds & logic. 



Icewolf said:


> Well in another thread me and a Chinese bro were discussing the prospect of importing Indians for low wage work in china?
> india could be just a low wage factory...



Not worth it, one day they will get big in numbers and start claiming Chinese history after Chinese with low birth rate die out.


----------



## SarthakGanguly

"RSS books have completely f their minds & logic."
RSS publishes History books??? Or are you confusing it with RSS feeds? 
Source: http://www.defence.pk/forums/strate...r-persecution-pak-hindus-2.html#ixzz2cMCKt9Cj


shan said:


> Check the Sarasvati river thread, now some Hindu nutter is saying that Arab stole arabic and Persians stole Persians.  And the reason for that is i proved that Hindi/Indian punjabi still have huge amount of arabic/farsi influence.
> 
> RSS books have completely f their minds & logic.


----------



## SirHatesALot

PWFI said:


> Why they love only Indian hindu? what about Pakistani third class Muslims dying like animals?



Corrected for you


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

SarthakGanguly said:


> Please write a book on history. I will pre-order it.



I write for free to open eyes of Hindus brainwashed by BJP generation.


----------



## Icewolf

shan said:


> Check the Sarasvati river thread, now some Hindu nutter is saying that Arab stole arabic and Persians stole Persians.  And the reason for that is i proved that Hindi/Indian punjabi still have huge amount of arabic/farsi influence.
> 
> RSS books have completely f their minds & logic.



You cant talk normally with these guys...
London, Rome, Athens were all Hindu made cities...
Taj Mahal was Hindu...
Native American civilizaton was Hindu...
All religions of the word were inspired by Hindu 

Its what happens when you have a inferority complex to prove yourself after something embarassing


----------



## cyphercide

shan said:


> You dravidians should be the last one to tell us we converted. You guys were also converted by aryans. At least we have legacy behind before converting to Islam while you guys have nothing.




That makes zero sense. 


Make no mistake, cowards like you have no right to talk about the culture that included proud Dravidians who follow their legacy for hundreds of years, regardless of the threats they faced.

Yes, I am Hindu.

Yes, I am extremely proud to call Dravidians my brethren. 

What have you got other than suicide bombers and pederasty?


----------



## SirHatesALot

shan said:


> I write for free to open eyes of Hindus brainwashed by BJP generation.



BJP genration

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

cyphercide said:


> That makes zero sense.
> 
> 
> Make no mistake, cowards like you have no right to talk about culture to proud Dravidians who follow their legacy for hundreds of years, regardless of the threat they faced.
> 
> Yes, I am Hindu.
> 
> Yes, I am extremely proud to call Dravidians my brethren.
> 
> What have you got other than suicide bombers and Pederasty?



You are basically Dravidian, dont kid your self in to believing you are Aryan. Your history is even more embarrassing, while we converted through sufism and everyone was equal. While Aryans made you slaves and considered your ancestors low caste. Little they knew by marrying non-aryan womans meant that after generations end result will be pure Dravidian anyway and thats what you guys are.

And do i need to remind you of evils in Hindu society? Here we will not even talk about what normal people do. Because raping 2 years old is Indian speciality going by reports.


----------



## Icewolf

cyphercide said:


> That makes zero sense.
> 
> 
> Make no mistake, cowards like you have no right to talk about the culture that included proud Dravidians who follow their legacy for hundreds of years, regardless of the threats they faced.
> 
> Yes, I am Hindu.
> 
> Yes, I am extremely proud to call Dravidians my brethren.
> 
> What have you got other than suicide bombers and pederasty?



Thats really funny considering your brethren sent suicide bombers to Sri Lanka...
It must be sad for you that Sri Lanka took care of your kind so mercilessly.
Now weep


----------



## cyphercide

shan said:


> You are basically Dravidian, dont kid your self in to believing you are Aryan. Your history is even more embarrassing, while we converted through sufism and everyone was equal. While Aryans made you slaves and considered your ancestors low caste. Little they knew by marrying non-aryan womans meant that after generations end result will be pure Dravidian anyway and thats what you guys are.



Who the **** wants to be an Aryan? Harem born haramis?


Not me, though. I know my generation tree at the back of my hand.


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

As this thread proves, Pakistanis don't seem to give a damn about their Hindus but they are the first ones to question India's treatment of its minorities. 

No wonder the Hindus are fleeing Pakistan


----------



## Icewolf

nick_indian said:


> As this thread proves,Indians don't seem to give a damn about their Muslims but they are the first ones to question Pakistan's treatment of its minorities.
> 
> No wonder the minorities are fleeing India



Corrected for you...


----------



## cyphercide

Icewolf said:


> Thats really funny considering your brethren sent suicide bombers to Sri Lanka...
> It must be sad for you that Sri Lanka took care of your kind so mercilessly.
> Now weep




Oh Yeah. Considering they're wiping out the circumcised ones next, this marks an interesting time,indeed!!!


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

cyphercide said:


> Who the **** wants to be an Aryan? Harem born haramis?
> 
> 
> Not me, though. I know my generation tree at the back of my hand.



And then your Dravidian ancestors converted just like us Pakistanis converted. So next time better think before using that argument as a insult.


----------



## Icewolf

cyphercide said:


> Who the **** wants to be an Aryan? Harem born haramis?
> 
> 
> Not me, though. I know my generation tree at the back of my hand.



Everyone in Hindoland wants to be a Aryan... Thats why you guys are #1 buyer of whitening cream.
Inferitority complex ridden guys you really are


----------



## cyphercide

shan said:


> And then your Dravidian ancestors converted just like us Pakistanis converted. So next time better think before using that argument as a insult.




None of us did, honey. I will not have you unknown tribes equate themselves with the Dravidians. Have some shame!!!



Icewolf said:


> Everyone in Hindoland wants to be a Aryan... Thats why you guys are #1 buyer of whitening cream.
> Inferitority complex ridden guys you really are



Just because Westerners like to get a tan doesn't mean that they suffer from a complex.

You do, though!!!!


----------



## Icewolf

cyphercide said:


> Oh Yeah. Considering they're wiping out the circumcised ones next, this marks an interesting time,indeed!!!



Since when ?


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

cyphercide said:


> None of us did, honey. I will not have you unknown tribes equate themselves with the Dravidians. Have some shame!!!



So your ancestors were born hindus when they come from jungles of africa? Have some shame and accept that you converted just like us to Islam.


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Icewolf said:


> Corrected for you...



Except that the last part is not true. Minorities are not fleeing India , the way they are fleeing Pakistan.

Correction is incorrect.

You fail


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

cyphercide said:


> None of us did, honey. I will not have you unknown tribes equate themselves with the Dravidians. Have some shame!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Just because Westerners like to get a tan doesn't mean that they suffer from a complex.
> 
> You do, though!!!!



No westerner get discriminated because he is to white, two completely different things


----------



## cyphercide

Icewolf said:


> Since when ?



Read the news. I know...it's amazing!!!


----------



## SirHatesALot

nick_indian said:


> Except that the last part is not true. Minorities are not fleeing India , the way they are fleeing Pakistan.
> 
> Correction is incorrect.
> 
> You fail





PWFI said:


> Why they love only Indian hindu? what about Pakistani third class Muslims dying like animals?



You will find this one quite correct


----------



## cyphercide

shan said:


> So your ancestors were born hindus when they come from jungles of africa? Have some shame and accept that you converted just like us to Islam.




We converted to Islam? 


Do not repeat this statement as we Hindus take it as a grave insult to be associated with Islam(the mohammedan cult) in any manner.

Do you understand me?


----------



## Icewolf

cyphercide said:


> Read the news. I know...it's amazing!!!



Look @nick_indian @Aka123 @acetophenol These are the guys your nation produces 



cyphercide said:


> We converted to Islam?
> 
> 
> Do not repeat this statement as we Hindus take it as a grave insult to be associated with Islam(the mohammedan cult) in any manner.
> 
> Do you understand me?



Of course it must... Your ancestors must have suffered along, being transferred from harem to harem


----------



## Aka123

cyphercide said:


> We converted to Islam?
> 
> 
> Do not repeat this statement as we Hindus take it as a grave insult to be associated with Islam(the mohammedan cult) in any manner.
> 
> Do you understand me?



Also check the Pakistani pagal Ramdeo baba half Hindu @Icewolf ............ who stays under bed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

cyphercide said:


> We converted to Islam?
> 
> 
> Do not repeat this statement as we Hindus take it as a grave insult to be associated with Islam(the mohammedan cult) in any manner.
> 
> Do you understand me?



Dont twist words like typical baniya, i said you guys converted to Hinduism and we to Islam. Now understand this dravidian if you can, stop using arabic words in hindi if you dont want association with mohamedans. Because that will always remind you who ruled you. Before they were Aryans and after aryans come muslims.


----------



## cyphercide

Icewolf said:


> Look @nick_indian @Aka123 @acetophenol These are the guys your nation produces
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it must... Your ancestors must have suffered along, being transferred from harem to harem




Interesting how you Muslims would like to throw their practices on us....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dollarman

I feel its still not too late to exchange our muslims for pakistani Hindus/Sikhs/Christians....


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

Yep as expected Dravidian completely shut his mouth after i reminded him of his origins. Next time keep your hand off keyboard before insulting us, unless you want me to remind your pathetic history again.



dollarman said:


> I feel its still not too late to exchange our muslims for pakistani Hindus/Sikhs/Christians....



Dont worry muslims in India will form their own country. Hopefully more Indians are converted to Islam from slavery of being low castes.


----------



## cyphercide

shan said:


> Dont twist words like typical baniya, i said you guys converted to Hinduism and we to Islam. Now understand this dravidian if you can, stop using arabic words in hindi if you dont want association with mohamedans. Because that will always remind you who ruled you. Before they were Aryans and after aryans come muslims.




Why do I need to twist words? I can show you my Hindu family tree going back to hundreds of years. It's the same with any Hindu family... so you Muslims need to ask who the real bastards are...

No offense.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

cyphercide said:


> Why do I need to twist words? I can show you my Hindu family tree going back to hundreds of years. It's the same with any Hindu family... so you Muslims need to ask who the real bastard are...
> 
> No offense.



What family tree hundred years? How about 23andme and buy some kits? So you can get this being Aryan idea out of your Dravidian head? Its quiet sham full watching Indians still ridden in inferiority complex after thousands of years. Remember Aryans are long gone, free your self.


----------



## Icewolf

Aka123 said:


> Also check the Pakistani pagal Ramdeo baba half Hindu @Icewolf ............ who stays under bed



Yeah keep laughing while your brethren keeps insulting islam while you on other threads are so rosy and cheeky 
u have shown your aukaat huh


----------



## dollarman

cyphercide said:


> None of us did, honey. I will not have you unknown tribes equate themselves with the Dravidians. Have some shame!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Just because Westerners like to get a tan doesn't mean that they suffer from a complex.
> 
> You do, though!!!!



Dont bother arguing with them. They are so indoctrinated with Islam and religious hate, that they dont even blink an eye. This is what Pakistanis did to Christians in Lahore just last month. If this is the condition of Christians who are more similar to Muslims than Hinduism, than one can only imagine that Hindus are probably much worse off, who knows what kind of condition they are in.






Not to mention what the Pakistanis have done against Shias and Ahmedis. We should exchange Pak non-Muslim population with our Muslim population...


----------



## Icewolf

dollarman said:


> Dont bother arguing with them. They are so indoctrinated with Islam and religious hate, that they dont even blink an eye. This is what Pakistanis did to Christians in Lahore just last month. If this is the condition of Christians who are more similar to Muslims than Hinduism, than one can only imagine that Hindus are probably much worse off, who knows what kind of condition they are in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention what the Pakistanis have done against Shias and Ahmedis. We should exchange Pak non-Muslim population with our Muslim population...



In our country religious nutters do it.
In your country, religious nutters AND your govt does it. 
Theres a big difference son


----------



## Aka123

Icewolf said:


> Yeah keep laughing while your brethren keeps insulting islam while you on other threads are so rosy and cheeky
> u have shown your aukaat huh



Wah!! Why are quoting and mocking me........ I already left this thread. Who insulted Islam........ show me post ? ......... I am not a moderator that I monitor every post.  

You quoted me and said 'I am a kind of person the nation produces.' What do you mean by that? What wrong did I do ?

By the way did you ever find me insulting any religion or any person...... so why mocking me ? 

By the way you insult Hindus in each and every thread.... how many times I quote to bash you for that..... tell me ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cyphercide

shan said:


> What family tree hundred years? How about 23andme and buy some kits? So you can get this being Aryan idea out of your Dravidian head? Its quiet sham full watching Indians still ridden in inferiority complex after thousands of years. Remember Aryans are long gone, free your self.



Yes, hundreds of years. You may not be able trace it..But we(Hindus) can on account of pure lineage. 

What's with you and Aryans? Does the unknown association race legitimize your birth somehow?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dollarman

Icewolf said:


> In our country religious nutters do it.
> In your country, religious nutters AND your govt does it.
> Theres a big difference son



Pakistani state and Police helped muslim terrorists in that little excercise, if you watch the whole video and what the christians say...


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

These Christians were low caste Chura hindu comunity who converted during British Raj to Sikhs and Christians. And Christians chose to live in Pakistan after partition instead of Mahabharat the land of hindus, and they are better of then in India because we all know what dalits face everyday.

All the chrisitians who suffered were paid and homes rebuild by Shabaz Sharif, and in return Muslim N league received huge majority of Christians votes in last election. So these people apart from being low caste are also christians and still better off in Pakistan then dalits in India.

I wont say everything is all right because old habits die hard. Im not blind like Hindu nutters. Pakistani punjabis still have castes from the times of Vedic Civilization when some of them moved east and created caste system.


----------



## Jackdaws

Icewolf said:


> In our country religious nutters do it.
> In your country, religious nutters AND your govt does it.
> Theres a big difference son



Really? Your constitution violates the Geneva convention and actually endorses human right violations - you actively deny religious freedom. Our Government for all its faults has never codified discrimination into the Constitution and made it the law.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aka123

Icewolf said:


> In our country religious nutters do it.
> In your country, religious nutters AND your govt does it.
> Theres a big difference son



You don't have an answer now, you just quoted to bash me.... just like that.


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

cyphercide said:


> Yes, hundreds of years. You may not be able trace it..But we(Hindus) can on account of pure lineage.
> 
> What's with you and Aryans? Does the unknown association race legitimize your birth somehow?



No offence but believing in fairy tales lineage from Vishnu isnt my thing. I would rather 23andme tell me where i come from. And you being Indian have 98% chances of being Dravidian and converted, 2% Punjabis can claim to be original hindus.


----------



## Jackdaws

shan said:


> These Christians were low caste Chura hindu comunity who converted during British Raj to Sikhs and Christians. And Christians chose to live in Pakistan after partition instead of Mahabharat the land of hindus, and they are better of then in India because we all know what dalits face everyday.
> 
> All the chrisitians who suffered were paid and homes rebuild by Shabaz Sharif, and in return Muslim N league received huge majority of Christians votes in last election. So these people apart from being low caste are also christians and still better off in Pakistan then dalits in India.
> 
> I wont say everything is all right because old habits die hard. Im not blind like Hindu nutters. Pakistani punjabis still have castes from the times of Vedic Civilization when some of them moved east and created caste system.



Yes - the wonderful lives the Christians in Pakistan enjoy can be seen by the assassination of Taseer, the showering of rose petals on his assassin and the assassination of the Minorities Minister Shahbaz Bhatti

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

Aka123 said:


> Wah!! Why are quoting and mocking me........ I already left this thread. Who insulted Islam........ show me post ? ......... I am not a moderator that I monitor every post.
> 
> You quoted me and said 'I am a kind of person the nation produces. What do you mean by that? What wrong did I do ?
> 
> By the way did you ever find me insulting any religion or any person...... so why mocking me ?
> 
> By the way you insult Hindus in each and every thread.... how many times I quote to bash you for that..... tell me ?



Why do you think im here? I only respond when some Hindu nutter insult islam or us. Then i make sure to remind him his "auqaat".


----------



## cyphercide

shan said:


> No offence but believing in fairy tales lineage from Vishnu isnt my thing. I would rather 23andme tell me where i come from. And you being Indian have 98% chances of being Dravidian and converted, 2% Punjabis can claim to be original hindus.




Lineage from Lord Vishnu...?


We understand that you're a Muslim, there is no need to explicitly prove it!!!


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

Jackdaws said:


> Yes - the wonderful lives the Christians in Pakistan enjoy can be seen by the assassination of Taseer, the showering of rose petals on his assassin and the assassination of the Minorities Minister Shahbaz Bhatti



Not government sponsored! Big difference between what Pak and your nutters do. Taseer was MP and was working to help Christians while your MP actively work to kill muslims and low castes.



cyphercide said:


> Lineage from Lord Vishnu...?
> 
> 
> We understand that you're a Muslim, there is no need to explicitly prove it!!!



Hanuman maybe? But no every Indian claim to be Aryan anyway, so you will track your lineage back to us? The very same people you hate with passion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aka123

shan said:


> Why do you think im here? I only respond when some Hindu nutter insult islam or us. Then i make sure to remind him his "auqaat".



I don't find any issue with that. If someone bashes my religion (I am a Hindu) as well without any reason, I'll bash him to hell, so ..... that's my point.

I am not a supporter of religion basher..... from whichever religion the nut job comes from.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cyphercide

shan said:


> Hanuman maybe? But no every Indian claim to be Aryan anyway, so you will track your lineage back to us? The very same people you hate with passion.




Again, with the Aryan crap. It must really hurt to have no identity.....harem born propagandists!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PWFI

Aka123 said:


> Yeah I know coz you are a Third class and you don't belong to any nation. *The language you used in first post proved it*.



you need to consult a doctor, pardon a psychologist, what wrong did i said?


----------



## Jackdaws

shan said:


> Not government sponsored! Big difference between what Pak and your nutters do. Taseer was MP and was working to help Christians while your MP actively work to kill muslims and low castes.



The blasphemy laws in your country are sponsored and have been endorsed by your Government. India does not have any such laws - which is why while a Pravin Togadia can give a hate speech; so can an Akbaruddin Owaisi. I understand that it is difficult for a nation which is used to martial law, suspension of constitutions, judicial murders of Prime Ministers to accept the concept of freedom of religion.


----------



## PWFI

nick_indian said:


> Look me up when you start making sense.
> 
> Courtesy @cyphercide



Look who are talking about "making sense"


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

cyphercide said:


> Again, with the Aryan crap. It must really hurt to have no identity.....harem born propagandists!!!


 Expected a Dravidian will not know much about Vedic people anyway


----------



## Aka123

PWFI said:


> you need to consult a doctor, pardon a psychologist, what wrong did i said?



Not really!! I think you should..............Some Hindus in UK protesting....... and you are generalizing as Third class Indian Hindus...... from where did Indian Hindus come here...... I think there are better logic to counter right.............. and that too in the first post, when no one started abusing....


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

Aka123 said:


> I don't find any issue with that. If someone bashes my religion (I am a Hindu) as well without any reason, I'll bash him to hell, so ..... that's my point.
> 
> I am not a supporter of religion basher..... from whichever religion the nut job comes from.



Same is the case with me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PWFI

joekrish said:


> Or the third class shias of Pakistan?



You know a sh!t about them, alot of shias are occupying best position in every aspect of our society unlike Untoucheable


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

Jackdaws said:


> The blasphemy laws in your country are sponsored and have been endorsed by your Government. India does not have any such laws - which is why while a Pravin Togadia can give a hate speech; so can an Akbaruddin Owaisi. I understand that it is difficult for a nation which is used to martial law, suspension of constitutions, judicial murders of Prime Ministers to accept the concept of freedom of religion.



Yes im against these laws, but in 66 history only 1 hindu was killed because of it and not by government but religious nutter.


----------



## Aka123

and better to report ........ the basher will get banned........ game over.


----------



## Aka123

@Aeronaut................ plz check thread............... going dirty.............


----------



## Menace2Society

Terrible, we must protect our minorities.

Law and order situation has affected everyone, not just Hindus.

Pakistanis in general from all backgrounds have suffered.


----------



## joekrish

PWFI said:


> You know a sh!t about them, alot of shias are occupying best position in every aspect of our society unlike Untoucheable



Yeh! I know the sh!t they are in as much as you know about the untouchables, what gives you the idea that these people do not occupy high positions in our society. Stick to the topic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Source pls 

And get out from 'under my bed'   


Icewolf said:


> You cant talk normally with these guys...
> London, Rome, Athens were all Hindu made cities...
> Taj Mahal was Hindu...
> Native American civilizaton was Hindu...
> All religions of the word were inspired by Hindu
> 
> Its what happens when you have a inferority complex to prove yourself after something embarassing



"Yes im against these laws, but in 66 history only 1 hindu was killed because of it and not by government but religious nutter."

You should write a book on Trollogy as well. 
Seriously man, you are awesome. Your picture also shows - typical armchair warrior. You have the potential to defeat Fegelein in anticology as well! 
I will really hate to see you banned. You provide such great entertainment. 

Source: http://www.defence.pk/forums/strategic-geopolitical-issues/179512-pakistani-hindus-all-discussions-125.html#ixzz2cOdvpJON


shan said:


> Yes im against these laws, but in 66 history only 1 hindu was killed because of it and not by government but religious nutter.


----------



## khanz

I have always felt bad for hindus in pakistan they suffered similar fate in pakistan what Palestinians did in israel am interested in minorities of pakistan esp hindus can anyone tell me true hindu population of pakistan ? it seems they have grown.I have seen sources which state it is 5-10 million and more than 3% of pakistan's population which is much higher than previous figures stated by pakistan .Regardless growth of hindu community is good.


----------



## asif1986

khanz said:


> I have always felt bad for hindus in pakistan they suffered similar fate in pakistan what Palestinians did in israel am interested in minorities of pakistan esp hindus can anyone tell me true hindu population of pakistan ? it seems they have grown.I have seen sources which state it is 5-10 million and more than 3% of pakistan's population which is much higher than previous figures stated by pakistan .Regardless growth of hindu community is good.





Can post any source.Whats the demoghraphic spread.


----------



## Chronos

Hi guys, I am posting this thread as I was recently reading a Dawn article on Pakistani Hindus.

Well, I am curious about what your opinion on hindus and their status in pakistan. And what Pakistanis in general think of them.

And no, I am not baiting the Pakistani members here as I am just curious. I am also ware that a whole lot of indians will might come in to shoe horn their opinion as well.

Thank you


----------



## INDIC

Ravi Nair said:


> Hi guys, I am posting this thread as I was recently reading a Dawn article on Pakistani Hindus.
> 
> Well, I am curious about what your opinion on hindus and their status in pakistan. And what Pakistanis in general think of them.
> 
> And no, I am not baiting the Pakistani members here as I am just curious. I am also ware that a whole lot of indians will might come in to shoe horn their opinion as well.
> 
> Thank you



you can read them here. 

http://www.defence.pk/forums/strategic-geopolitical-issues/179512-pakistani-hindus-all-discussions-125.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## killerjo

They are Pakistanis and i don't care about them.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Foo_Fighter

I second you on that @killerjo

We are not as much as obsessed with religion as our Pakistani brothers (not all of them) and am sure most of Indian members feel the same way.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

killerjo said:


> They are Pakistanis and i don't care about them.



Who is asking you to care about them?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## INDIC

killerjo said:


> They are Pakistanis and i don't care about them.



Pakistani Hindus are Pakistanis but I believe if they come to India for asylum we should provide them asylum.


----------



## killerjo

INDIC said:


> Pakistani Hindus are Pakistanis but I believe if they come to India for asylum we should provide them asylum.



its too late for them now.... they are pakistani citizens now, why would we give them asylum in our country?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gautam

INDIC said:


> Pakistani Hindus are Pakistanis but I believe if they come to India for asylum we should provide them asylum.



What if the Pakistani Muslims come for asylum?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faisal6309

MINK said:


> *Another Hindu girl forced to convert*
> 
> Another Hindu girl has been abducted, converted and forcibly married off in the Lyari area of the city, the Human Rights Commission of Pakistan (HRCP) reported on Thursday.
> 
> What makes this incident sound more appalling is the alleged involvement of a police constable in the forced conversion of the 15-year-old girl, who has been finally recovered after her father lodged an FIR at the Baghdadi police station.
> 
> As the girl, Bharati, remains in custody at the women police station in Saddar for further investigations, her father alleges that she has been converted and married off against her will.
> 
> Amarnath of the HRCP says that the girl has been threatened not to revert to her original religion or else she would be liable to a death penalty. As a result, she is confused and is scared to go back home.
> 
> According to her father, Narayan Das, ****** went missing on December 12, after she accompanied her friend to a nearby store in the Baghdadi area of Lyari. She used to learn stitching at a training centre in the area. As soon as she came back home around noon, one of her friends came and asked her mother to let her accompany her. After that we didnt see her for two days.
> 
> In whatever little time he got to speak to her, Das says his daughter is scared and confused. She fears that well be killed as well if she reverts (to her religion) and she cried copiously when I tried to console her.
> 
> Das alleges that a notorious police constable, Abid son of Anwar, was behind her abduction and conversion. He is known as an alcoholic, as well as good for nothing, Das claims.
> 
> He filed an application with the Baghdadi police station on December 15 and it was not until of December 18 that the police registered an FIR. The Baghdadi police confirmed that an FIR under section 365B was registered on the day mentioned by the father.
> 
> They, however, refuted the claim made by Das that Bhartai had been forcibly converted. Both the girl and the boy, Abid, are in police custody and they have a certificate of marriage which was registered after the girl was converted at the Jamia Binnoria as Ayesha.
> 
> Das refuses to accept the police version and claims that the age of her 15-year-old daughter has been changed in the marriage certificate. He is waiting for the case to be heard at a sessions court today (Friday).
> 
> Amarnath says that forced conversion of Hindu women in Karachi as well as Sindh has become a common phenomenon. There is no one to listen to the ordeal of the families, he says.
> 
> 
> Another Hindu girl forced to convert *Pakistani Newspaper*



Paa Jee old post. This news was posted in 2011 and we are in 2013. 
@MINK sorry dude
my bad
@MINK sorry dude
my bad


----------



## naveen mishra

INDIC said:


> Pakistani Hindus are Pakistanis but I believe if they come to India for asylum we should provide them asylum.



should be.......their condition is very bad in Pakistan and Bangladesh


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Most Hindus there are Sindhis. All Pakistani Hindus should come back to India and we should grant them citizenship.


----------



## Gautam

nick_indian said:


> Most Hindus there are Sindhis. All Pakistani Hindus should come back to India and we should grant them citizenship.



Why should we care about them? Just because they are Hindus?


----------



## naveen mishra

Gautam said:


> Why should we care about them? Just because they are Hindus?


 yes .......and Pakistani are not treating them well

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## INDIC

Gautam said:


> What if the Pakistani Muslims come for asylum?





Gautam said:


> Why should we care about them? Just because they are Hindus?



Because Pakistani Hindus were not party to the creation of "Muslim homeland" of Pakistan, its better to have them instead of those illegal Bangladeshis who were frontrunners in creation of Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## killerjo

INDIC said:


> Because Pakistani Hindus were not party to the creation of "Muslim homeland" of Pakistan, its better to have them instead of those illegal Bangladeshis who were frontrunners in creation of Pakistan.


Send them to Bhutan or Nepal for rescue but not India... you are not getting it bro...stop being so merciful towards Pakistanis

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Gautam said:


> What if the Pakistani Muslims come for asylum?



They will have better chance. Afterall we are a 'secular' nation!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## INDIC

nick_indian said:


> Most Hindus there are Sindhis. All Pakistani Hindus should come back to India and we should grant them citizenship.





naveen mishra said:


> should be.......their condition is very bad in Pakistan and Bangladesh




Sindhi Muslims supported Pakistan because of their jealousy towards educated Sindhi Hindus and their extensive influence in business, they thought after getting Pakistan they will dominate everything but the arrival of Muhajirs spoiled those dreams.



killerjo said:


> Send them to Bhutan or Nepal for rescue but not India... you are not getting it bro...stop being so merciful towards Pakistanis



Nepal or Bhutan were not the part of our nation before partition. Sindhi Hindus were the part of India before partition and they are suffering due to partition which our leaders agreed to, so if they want to settle in India, we should let them assimilate in India. 

Pakistan was never meant to be a land for non-Muslims.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gautam

INDIC said:


> Because Pakistani Hindus were not party to the creation of "Muslim homeland" of Pakistan, its better to have them instead of those illegal Bangladeshis who were frontrunners in creation of Pakistan.



Unfortunately they could not make it to India during partition but now, after 66 years, they are Pakistanis. 

If they come through proper channels and apply for a permanent residence, I don't have a problem. But accepting them just because they are Hindus should have a reconsideration. Otherwise there won't be any difference between a Pakistani crying for Non Pakistani Muslims and us.



naveen mishra said:


> yes .......and Pakistani are not treating them well



They also dont treat well to Shais, Ahmedias, Christians and other non sunnis, we can't take all of them bro. We should just think about 1.2 Billion people. No more. No less.


----------



## INDIC

Gautam said:


> Unfortunately they could not make it to India during partition but now, after 66 years, they are Pakistanis.
> 
> If they come through proper channels and apply for a permanent residence, I don't have a problem. But accepting them just because they are Hindus should have a reconsideration. Otherwise there won't be any difference between a Pakistani crying for Non Pakistani Muslims and us.



Muslims Pakistanis and Ahmedis together decided to create Pakistan through voting so they have no right to ask for such favor. India was meant to be homeland of remaining Muslims and refugees arriving from Pakistan, so I don't see breach of India's secularism by giving asylum to Pakistani Hindus.

Pakistan was not created for Pakistani Hindus, ideologically Hindus are Pakistan's enemies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hussain0216

killerjo said:


> They are Pakistanis and i don't care about them.



They are Hindu's and I don't care about them.


----------



## INDIC

Gautam said:


> They also dont treat well to Shais, Ahmedias, Christians and other non sunnis, we can't take all of them bro. We should just think about 1.2 Billion people. No more. No less.



Shias, Ahmedis and Sunnis all of them created Pakistan, so they have no right to ask for asylum from Indians from whom they separated through their own will.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gautam

INDIC said:


> Muslims Pakistanis and Ahmedis together decided to create Pakistan through voting so they have no right to ask for such favor. India was meant to be homeland of remaining Muslims and refugees arriving from Pakistan, so I don't see breach of India's secularism by giving asylum to Pakistani Hindus.
> 
> Pakistan was not created for Pakistani Hindus, ideologically Hindus are Pakistan's enemies.



I get what you saying. Though I am under impression that you are just talking about Hindus in Pakistan (because of the history) and not other Hindus e.g. Nepalis or Kenyans


----------



## killerjo

hussain0216 said:


> They are Hindu's and I don't care about them.



If you are a Pakistani, then shame on you. An Indian Muslim is much much better than an Pakistani Hindu.


----------



## wakapdf

They did not migrate to India after partition because they like us better. So **** off stupid Indians


----------



## hussain0216

killerjo said:


> If you are a Pakistani, then shame on you. An Indian Muslim is much much better than an Pakistani Hindu.



Finally, something we agree on

Pakistan should pull out all stops to help and arm the indian muslims to protect them from Hindu mobs


----------



## killerjo

hussain0216 said:


> Finally, something we agree on
> 
> Pakistan should pull out all stops to help and arm the indian muslims to protect them from Hindu mobs


All Iam saying is that they are Pakistanis, why should we care about them. If you have less brain cells in understanding it and twisting my statements here and there, then not my fault.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

hussain0216 said:


> They are Hindu's and I don't care about them.



Even Shias, Ahmedis and Christians are fleeing Pakistan, after that it will be the turn of Bareilvis.


----------



## INDIC

Foo_Fighter said:


> I second you on that @killerjo
> 
> We are not as much as obsessed with religion as our Pakistani brothers (not all of them) and am sure most of Indian members feel the same way.



Feelings are very different, Pakistanis won't allow any Indian Muslims to settle in Pakistan, allowing Indian Muslims will be like agitating hornet's nest. Their obsession ends with crocodile tears and thekedari claims for Indian Muslims.


----------



## MrShabi2010

Gautam said:


> Unfortunately they could not make it to India during partition but now, after 66 years, they are Pakistanis.
> 
> If they come through proper channels and apply for a permanent residence, I don't have a problem. But accepting them just because they are Hindus should have a reconsideration. Otherwise there won't be any difference between a Pakistani crying for Non Pakistani Muslims and us.
> 
> 
> 
> They also dont treat well to Shais, Ahmedias, Christians and other non sunnis, we can't take all of them bro. We should just think about 1.2 Billion people. No more. No less.



When did Shias asked you guys to give us shelter? I am a Shia and Pakistan is my motherland i will not leave my motherland just because some cowards attack on us.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Gautam said:


> Why should we care about them? Just because they are Hindus?



Of course. India is the bastion of Hinduism , we should take care of them. If not us, who will ?

It's not like there are too many of them, just 3 million. At least those who wish to come should be allowed and given citizenship. Same for any Sikhs (non-Khalistanis) over there who wish to come back to their homeland. Pakistan has only 20,000 of them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gautam

MrShabi2010 said:


> *When did Shias asked you guys to give us shelter? *I am a Shia and Pakistan is my motherland i will not leave my motherland just because some cowards attack on us.



I did not say that.


----------



## Pakistani E

When I was at school in Pakistan, there used to be a hindu girl in our school and no one would share their water canteen with her, only my sister would let her use hers. That's a fact I've witnessed myself, I'd like to see if any Pakistani here deny that.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ayush

Pakistani Exile said:


> When I was at school in Pakistan, there used to be a hindu girl in our school and no one would share their water canteen with her, only my sister would let her use hers. That's a fact I've witnessed myself, I'd like to see if any Pakistani here deny that.



2 pakistani members have told me that they don't share or eat food with non muslims in Pakistan. 
guess (by your experience) it is there on a large scale


----------



## Pakistani E

Ayush said:


> 2 pakistani members have told me that they don't share or eat food with non muslims in Pakistan.
> guess (by your experience) it is there on a large scale



These sorts of things are quite widespread now, unfortunately. But this wasn't always the case, back in the 60s Pakistan was so much more tolerant, then Zia happened.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## queerbait

There is no question of accepting pakistani hindus into india after 60 years of independence.India is not the homeland for every oppressed minority.Sounds harsh but that's the reality

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Backbencher

INDIC said:


> Pakistani Hindus are Pakistanis but I believe if they come to India for asylum we should provide them asylum.



Mate we already have 120 crores masses to feed in our country . These Pakistani hindus will be starting from scratch and mind you they wont contribute anything to the economy . As it is they will always be more of a Pakistani than an Indian even in the longer run .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

Akash A. said:


> Mate we already have 120 crores masses to feed in our country . These Pakistani hindus will be starting from scratch and mind you they wont contribute anything to the economy . As it is they will always be more of a Pakistani than an Indian even in the longer run .



Their population in India will be drop in the ocean, India already given asylum to Tibetans and have millions of illegal Bangladeshi why can't we give asylum to Pakistan Hindus.


----------



## Backbencher

INDIC said:


> Their population in India will be drop in the ocean, India already given asylum to Tibetans and have millions of illegal Bangladeshi why can't we give asylum to Pakistan Hindus.



If i have two cockroaches in my kitchen should i allow the 3rd one to enter just because i mistakely allowed the other two to enter a while ago ? No , i will resist the 3rd one while kicking the other two . 
Mate let NaMo acquire the hot seat , i am guessing a positive solution will arise over these illegal good for nothing immigrants .


----------



## my2cents

hussain0216 said:


> Finally, something we agree on
> 
> Pakistan should pull out all stops to help and arm the indian muslims to protect them from Hindu mobs



If their existence becomes so grave in India that they flee to Pakistan... will you give them asylum.


----------



## hussain0216

my2cents said:


> If their existence becomes so grave in India that they flee to Pakistan... will you give them asylum.



Let them partition India to form a new homeland


----------



## INDIC

hussain0216 said:


> Let them partition India to form a new homeland



He asked you will you give asylum to your fellow Muslims because giving asylum to Muslims from India is like agitating hornet's nest in Pakistan.  

BTW enough land was given to you in 1947, use the same land judiciously.


----------



## my2cents

hussain0216 said:


> Let them partition India to form a new homeland



So you are happy with the formation of Bangladesh??


----------



## Foo_Fighter

I do believe that majority logic is flawed,it's to blame their education which spews hatred against India and Hindus at very young age. 



INDIC said:


> Feelings are very different, Pakistanis won't allow any Indian Muslims to settle in Pakistan, allowing Indian Muslims will be like agitating hornet's nest. Their obsession ends with crocodile tears and thekedari claims for Indian Muslims.


----------



## hussain0216

INDIC said:


> He asked you will you give asylum to your fellow Muslims because giving asylum to Muslims from India is like agitating hornet's nest in Pakistan.
> 
> BTW enough land was given to you in 1947, use the same land judiciously.



They are not pakistani they are Indian Muslims

They have their own land and they must be allowed to take a portion of this land to separate from the untrustworthy Hindus



my2cents said:


> So you are happy with the formation of Bangladesh??



Bangladesh is a Muslim country I am fine with the existence of Bangladesh

One nation separated by do much distance was unfeasible anyway


----------



## Kompromat

Ravi Nair said:


> Hi guys, I am posting this thread as I was recently reading a Dawn article on Pakistani Hindus.
> 
> Well, I am curious about what your opinion on hindus and their status in pakistan. And what Pakistanis in general think of them.
> 
> And no, I am not baiting the Pakistani members here as I am just curious. I am also ware that a whole lot of indians will might come in to shoe horn their opinion as well.
> 
> Thank you




No Pakistani has responded so far for a good reason. Since trolls from India are responding to your query, there is not much room left. There are not many Hindus in Pakistan, most of us don't know or have never met any either. Most of them live in Sindh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyperion

Lala, quiet a few in FATA and KPK, and they are all safe, secure and doing well Mashallah! They are prosperous businessmen, mostly involved in spice and cloth trade. 

I don't know what's their situation in Sindh though!



Aeronaut said:


> No Pakistani has responded so far for a good reason. Since trolls from India are responding to your query, there is not much room left. There are not many Hindus in Pakistan, most of us don't know or have never met any either. Most of them live in Sindh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

hussain0216 said:


> They are not pakistani they are Indian Muslims
> 
> They have their own land and they must be allowed to take a portion of this land to separate from the untrustworthy Hindus



Sorry dude, never gonna happen. While your love for a fellow Muslim is 'commendable', Pakistanis and Indians will do well to stick to their own business and sort themselves out.

Any seperation of India is merely a pipe dream


----------



## Aamna14

I have met some hindus in Sindh though not a lot but as far as i gathered they weren't targetted because they were hindus. Secondly when Indians claim that why does Pakistan( i assume they think every Pakistani and the leadership as well) wants a piece of India's land (again their version) when their own land has too many unresolved dire issues to confront it begs an honest question which i only have a meager hope would be answered without any extreme nationalistic pride and jingoism and that is why would they want Pakistani Hindus or any Hindu for that matter on their land when they can't provide basic facilities to their own population(Hindus or not)?


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

Most of the hindus in Sindh are dalits or other low caste hindus who will be treated even worse in India, also these are not sindhis but Indians who moved in Sindh before partion. There are also Sindhi hindus but they live in Karachi and are doing quite well.


----------



## INDIC

hussain0216 said:


> They are not pakistani they are Indian Muslims
> 
> They have their own land and they must be allowed to take a portion of this land to separate from the untrustworthy Hindus.



So, you can give only crocodile tears. 



shan said:


> Most of the hindus in Sindh are dalits or other low caste hindus *who will be treated even worse in India*, also these are not sindhis but Indians who moved in Sindh before partion. There are also Sindhi hindus but they live in Karachi and are doing quite well.



Isko kehte hain angoor khatte hain.


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

INDIC said:


> So, you can give only crocodile tears.
> 
> 
> 
> Isko kehte hain angoor khatte hain.



Sindhi Hindus treat like animals their fellow low caste hindus. Thats why low caste hindus demand their own representative in parliment instead of Sindhi hindu. Also low caste hindus are not Sindhis ethinically.


----------



## Aka123

Aeronaut said:


> No Pakistani has responded so far for a good reason. Since trolls from India are responding to your query, there is not much room left. There are not many Hindus in Pakistan, most of us don't know or have never met any either. Most of them live in Sindh.





Hyperion said:


> Lala, quiet a few in FATA and KPK, and they are all safe, secure and doing well Mashallah! They are prosperous businessmen, mostly involved in spice and cloth trade.
> 
> I don't know what's their situation in Sindh though!



Are there any Hindus in Punjab ?


----------



## INDIC

shan said:


> *Sindhi Hindus treat like animals their fellow low caste hindus.* Thats why low caste hindus demand their own representative in parliment instead of Sindhi hindu. Also low caste hindus are not Sindhis ethinically.



If you saying this thing about Indian Sindhis, then you are wrong. All the Sindhis in India are educated Urban people. During partition almost all of Urban Sindhi Hindus, about 1.2 million Hindus of Sindh fled to India after Muhajirs started ransacking their properties. By inserting the high caste-low caste narrative you can't hide the real issue of the safety of Hindu girls.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

INDIC said:


> Their population in India will be drop in the ocean, India already given asylum to Tibetans and have millions of illegal Bangladeshi why can't we give asylum to Pakistan Hindus.



First help your own dalit before giving asylum to Pakistani hindus. Or else the low caste Paksitani hindus who would be given asylum today would might have to become Buddhist in the next few years.

http://www.defence.pk/forums/centra...ts-embrace-buddhism-junagadh.html#post4864428

Shameless bharati.


----------



## INDIC

Areesh said:


> First help your own dalit before giving asylum to Pakistani hindus. Or else the low caste Paksitani hindus who would be given asylum today would might have to become Buddhist in the next few years.
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/centra...ts-embrace-buddhism-junagadh.html#post4864428
> 
> Shameless bharati.



Thousands out of 1 Billion Hindus in India, what a great logic.  But I always wonder why they refuse to convert to other religions in Pakistan even you believe they are oppressed as a low caste, why they prefer fleeing to Indian instead of getting converted.


----------



## Areesh

INDIC said:


> Thousands out of 1 Billion Hindus in India, what a great logic.  But I always wonder why they refuse to convert to other religions in Pakistan even you believe they are oppressed as a low caste, why they prefer fleeing to Indian instead of getting converted.



So 100000 leaving Hinduism is a minor incident. Lol. Expected such answer from an idiot like you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

Areesh said:


> So 100000 leaving Buddhism is a minor incident. Lol. Expected such answer from an idiot like you.



I read the news, its looks more like a missionary activity by certain Buddhist monk.


----------



## Areesh

INDIC said:


> I read the news, its looks more like a missionary activity by certain Buddhist monk.



Whatever it is. It is a shame for you.


----------



## INDIC

Areesh said:


> Whatever it is. It is a shame for you.



Indians feel proud of Buddhism, so its not a shame for anyone.


----------



## Areesh

INDIC said:


> Indians feel proud of Buddhism, so its not a shame for anyone.



Indians are hypocrites. And so are you.


----------



## INDIC

Areesh said:


> Whatever it is. It is a shame for you.



Buddhism is special for us, nothing shame in that.


----------



## Areesh

INDIC said:


> Buddhism is special for us, nothing shame in that.



Whatever. Don't interfere in our internal matters from now.


----------



## INDIC

Areesh said:


> Whatever. Don't interfere in our internal matters from now.



They are running to India for asylum, we can talk about that. BTW, you were so happy with them fleeing Pakistan.


----------



## Areesh

INDIC said:


> They are running to India for asylum, we can talk about that. BTW, you were so happy with them fleeing Pakistan.



First help your own then talk about asylum for others. I still have no issues with those running to India. But at least you guys should have shame before talking about giving asylum to others.


----------



## INDIC

Areesh said:


> First help your own then talk about asylum for others. I still have no issues with those running to India. But at least you guys should have shame before talking about giving asylum to others.



Most of the Indians have no issue in giving them asylum in India, after partition they meant to come to India if not accepted in the Muslim homeland of Pakistan. They had constantly been fleeing to India since Muhajirs displaced 1.2 Million Sindhi Hindus into India in 1947.


----------



## Areesh

INDIC said:


> Most of the Indians have no issue in giving them asylum in India, after partition they meant to come to India if not accepted in the Muslim homeland of Pakistan. They had constantly been fleeing to India since Muhajirs displaced 1.2 Million Sindhi Hindus into India in 1947.



Hypocrite.


----------



## INDIC

Areesh said:


> Hypocrite.



Why you think so.


----------



## Sugarcane




----------



## Shabaz Sharif

INDIC said:


> If you saying this thing about Indian Sindhis, then you are wrong. All the Sindhis in India are educated Urban people. During partition almost all of Urban Sindhi Hindus, about 1.2 million Hindus of Sindh fled to India after Muhajirs started ransacking their properties. By inserting the high caste-low caste narrative you can't hide the real issue of the safety of Hindu girls.



Im talking about Sindhi hindus living in Pakistan, . Not everyone is like that but its a fact caste system is religious duty of hindus.

The reason India doesnt accept Pakistani hindus from Sindh is because they are mostly low caste hindus who are not ethinically sindhis. While sindhi hindus are doing well in urban centers so they dont need to move out.


----------



## Hindustani

pakland Hindus and Sikhs are most welcome to India. Hell anyone feeling unsafe in the land of the pure is welcome


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

Aka123 said:


> Are there any Hindus in Punjab ?



Yes around about 150.000 hindus in Punjab. In KPK around 20.000 i think. Majority of them live in Sindh.


----------



## farhan_9909

One of my hindu friend once told me that the Pakistani hindu are true vedic people and the only indigenous hindu to remain until now.

They also believe they are superior to any hindu from indian side


----------



## doremon

farhan_9909 said:


> One of my hindu friend once told me that the Pakistani hindu are true vedic people and the only indigenous hindu to remain until now.
> 
> They also believe they are superior to any hindu from indian side




ya i also heard the same from indian muslim saying u pakistanis are all bad blood and u people are disgrace to islam...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

farhan_9909 said:


> One of my hindu friend once told me that the Pakistani hindu are true vedic people and the only indigenous hindu to remain until now.
> 
> They also believe they are superior to any hindu from indian side



No doubt about it  Indians are converted hindus by vedic people. I always tell them to visit Pakistan to see original Hindu


----------



## farhan_9909

doremon said:


> ya i also heard the same from indian muslim saying u pakistanis are all bad blood and u people are disgrace to islam...



i beg to differ,Unlike the indian muslims we are not proven hindu converts

rather Majority of us were buddhists.


----------



## doremon

farhan_9909 said:


> i beg to differ,Unlike the indian muslims we are not proven hindu converts
> 
> rather Majority of us were buddhists.



did u ran a human genome project on urself how can u be so sure that ur a buddhist,anyway when he i said bad blood it didnt meant hindus it means brutal and uncivilized people...


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

farhan_9909 said:


> i beg to differ,Unlike the indian muslims we are not proven hindu converts
> 
> rather Majority of us were buddhists.



This is how it goes for Pakistani ancestors religions.

Vedic, which was completly different from current day Hinduism. Even after converting we are more vedic then Indian hindus, we eat beef and bury our dead just like they used to do. Then come Bhudism, especially when 2nd Bhuddha who was born in Swat, Pakistan in home of Vedic Brahmin.

Many invasions especially from Hindu gupta empire were the main reasons for bhudism decline in Pakistan. So Gupta empire is begining of modern day Hinduism. 

"The orthodox Brahmanical religion changed from the Vedic system, adopted the forms of Shaivism and Vishnuism and finally the caste system was accepted as the unbreakable foundation of society. The Guptas did all within their power to encourage development, which may be regarded as the foundation of Modern Hinduism."

So in a sense vast majority of Pakistani ancestors never were "Hindus" before Islam. But Vedic & Bhudists.


----------



## farhan_9909

shan said:


> This is how it goes for Pakistani ancestors religions.
> 
> Vedic, which was completly different from current day Hinduism. Even after converting we are more vedic then Indian hindus, we eat beef and bury our dead just like they used to do. Then come Bhudism, especially when 2nd Bhuddha who was born in Swat, Pakistan in home of Vedic Brahmin.
> 
> Many invasions especially from Hindu gupta empire were the main reasons for bhudism decline in Pakistan. So Gupta empire is begining of modern day Hinduism.
> 
> "The orthodox Brahmanical religion changed from the Vedic system, adopted the forms of Shaivism and Vishnuism and finally the caste system was accepted as the unbreakable foundation of society. The Guptas did all within their power to encourage development, which may be regarded as the foundation of Modern Hinduism."
> 
> So in a sense vast majority of Pakistani ancestors never were "Hindus" before Islam. But Vedic & Bhudists.



In short

Pakistanis are the indigenous people of IVC,the composer of Rig veda.
The follower of Rig veda were monotheist like us Pakistanis even Now.Hinduism is relatively a new term given to a merger of many smaller indian religions.

what you say


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

doremon said:


> did u ran a human genome project on urself how can u be so sure that ur a buddhist,anyway when he i said bad blood it didnt meant hindus it means brutal and uncivilized people...



Maybe you should read history book of our región? And by our i mean Pakistan. You do realice South Asia is huge and every part had different history right?



farhan_9909 said:


> In short
> 
> Pakistanis are the indigenous people of IVC,the composer of Rig veda.
> The follower of Rig veda were monotheist like us Pakistanis even Now.Hinduism is relatively a new term given to a merger of many smaller indian religions.
> 
> what you say



Yep thats sound about right. "Hindu" is foreign word just like "India". Both are geographical terms or idenity instead of religious one from historical perspective.


----------



## farhan_9909

doremon said:


> did u ran a human genome project on urself how can u be so sure that ur a buddhist,anyway when he i said bad blood it didnt meant hindus it means brutal and uncivilized people...



Let suppose even if we were than we were the True hindu,The indigenous,As the Book you claim to be the foundation of Hinduism aka Rig veda was written within pakistan and By non other than us ancient Pakistan.

Either Buddhist or Ancient Pakistani or IVC indigenous Hindu.

No Doubt about the fact that Pakistanis indeed are the Indigenous people of Indus valley civilization


----------



## INDIC

shan said:


> *The reason India doesnt accept Pakistani hindus from Sindh is because they are mostly low caste hindus who are not ethinically sindhis.* While sindhi hindus are doing well in urban centers so they dont need to move out.



I never heard of of it, its your pure imaginations.


----------



## Aka123

shan said:


> Yes around about 150.000 hindus in Punjab. In KPK around 20.000 i think. Majority of them live in Sindh.



are your giving numbers ? you mean total 150 Hindus in Punjab and 20 in KPK ?


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

Aka123 said:


> are your giving numbers ? you mean total 150 Hindus in Punjab and 20 in KPK ?



150 thousand in Punjab and 20 thousand in kpk.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

INDIC said:


> I never heard of of it, its your pure imaginations.



Many Sindhi hindus returned back to Pakistan after riots died down because they faced discrimination. Many Pakistani punjabis moved out of Indian punjab because they didnt fit there since East Punjab dialects are Doabi and Malwi and general discrimination. Khatri punjabis who are Pakistani exclusive caste spread out all over India.

So next time you see Khatri Punjabi say hello to him from my part.


----------



## INDIC

shan said:


> Many Sindhi hindus returned back to Pakistan after riots died down because they faced discrimination. Many Pakistani punjabis moved out of Indian punjab because they didnt fit there since East Punjab dialects are Doabi and Malwi and general discrimination. Khatri punjabis who are Pakistani exclusive caste spread out all over India.
> 
> So next time you see Khatri Punjabi say hello to him from my part.



Can you prove it.


----------



## bandit

shan said:


> Im talking about Sindhi hindus living in Pakistan, . Not everyone is like that but its a fact caste system is religious duty of hindus.
> 
> The reason India doesnt accept Pakistani hindus from Sindh is because they are mostly low caste hindus who are not ethinically sindhis. While sindhi hindus are doing well in urban centers so they dont need to move out.



The reason India does not accept Hindus from Pakistan is that they are Pakistanis that Pakistans society has discriminated against

Nowhere in Indian constitution it says India is the homeland for Hindus and it is its moral responsibility to accommodate Pakistani Hindus.

Whereas Pakistan even threw out its Muslim brothers cuz they were dark and spoke bangla 

Anyways even if India starts accepting pakistani hindus what next, Pakistani Ahmedis, Pakistani shias, Pakistani Hazaras .....why the **** was that country created for, better merge into Afghanistan or China than sending your refugees here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani E

"Discussing religious topics is banned. Such threads spiral into flamebaits and end up as troll fest. Morethan a few threads are active on this topic only for mature audience though.

Best regards"

@Aeronaut close this thread, this is similar to my thread. or do you just wave your silly little mod wand around when it comes to ahmadis? You were the mod I was referring to, so tell me, what is your problem with ahmadis? Are you really feeling that insecure?

@everyone else, isn't this hypocrisy?


----------



## Jackdaws

bandit said:


> The reason India does not accept Hindus from Pakistan is that they are Pakistanis that Pakistans society has discriminated against
> 
> Nowhere in Indian constitution it says India is the homeland for Hindus and it is its moral responsibility to accommodate Pakistani Hindus.
> 
> Whereas Pakistan even threw out its Muslim brothers cuz they were dark and spoke bangla
> 
> Anyways even if India starts accepting pakistani hindus what next, Pakistani Ahmedis, Pakistani shias, Pakistani Hazaras .....why the **** was that country created for, better merge into Afghanistan or China than sending your refugees here.



We've never declared ourselves to be a homeland for Hindus. But a population which feels persecuted based on religious beliefs, will always seek refuge in a country where it does not face persecution on those same grounds. So it would natural for Shias who feel persecuted to go to Iran and Hindus/Christians/Sikhs who feel persecuted to turn to India. Taking them in would not diminish our secular credentials.



bandit said:


> The reason India does not accept Hindus from Pakistan is that they are Pakistanis that Pakistans society has discriminated against
> 
> Nowhere in Indian constitution it says India is the homeland for Hindus and it is its moral responsibility to accommodate Pakistani Hindus.
> 
> Whereas Pakistan even threw out its Muslim brothers cuz they were dark and spoke bangla
> 
> Anyways even if India starts accepting pakistani hindus what next, Pakistani Ahmedis, Pakistani shias, Pakistani Hazaras .....why the **** was that country created for, better merge into Afghanistan or China than sending your refugees here.



We've never declared ourselves to be a homeland for Hindus. But a population which feels persecuted based on religious beliefs, will always seek refuge in a country where it does not face persecution on those same grounds. So it would natural for Shias who feel persecuted to go to Iran and Hindus/Christians/Sikhs who feel persecuted to turn to India. Taking them in would not diminish our secular credentials.


----------



## Kompromat

Pakistani Exile said:


> "Discussing religious topics is banned. Such threads spiral into flamebaits and end up as troll fest. Morethan a few threads are active on this topic only for mature audience though.
> 
> Best regards"
> 
> @Aeronaut close this thread, this is similar to my thread. or do you just wave your silly little mod wand around when it comes to ahmadis? You were the mod I was referring to, so tell me, what is your problem with ahmadis? Are you really feeling that insecure?
> 
> @everyone else, isn't this hypocrisy?




This thread cannot be closed because it keeps updates on migration issues of Pakistani Hindus, which is a geopolitical issue of the Pakistani state. 

Best Regards.


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

bandit said:


> The reason India does not accept Hindus from Pakistan is that they are Pakistanis that Pakistans society has discriminated against
> 
> 
> 
> Nowhere in Indian constitution it says India is the homeland for Hindus and it is its moral responsibility to accommodate Pakistani Hindus.
> 
> 
> 
> Whereas Pakistan even threw out its Muslim brothers cuz they were dark and spoke bangla
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways even if India starts accepting pakistani hindus what next, Pakistani Ahmedis, Pakistani shias, Pakistani Hazaras .....why the **** was that country created for, better merge into Afghanistan or China than sending your refugees here.






pakistan allowed millions of Afghans,any of them are citizens now. Whats stopping Hindu india to allow their brothers in? The fact that these are low caste is the only reason.


----------



## Pakistani E

Aeronaut said:


> This thread cannot be closed because it keeps updates on migration issues of Pakistani Hindus, which is a geopolitical issue of the Pakistani state.
> 
> Best Regards.



So is stopping ahmadis from voting a political rights issue or a religious issue? It seems you people pick and choose what topic you put under what heading.


----------



## Kompromat

Pakistani Exile said:


> So is stopping ahmadis from voting a political rights issue or a religious issue? It seems you people pick and choose what topic you put under what heading.



No one has stopped Ahmadis from voting, they chose to boycott it themselves.

Ahmadis to boycott Pakistan election | GlobalPost

We try to avoid all religious threads, unless there is a wider aspect to the discussion, which forms a good enough reason for us to let it take place.

Best.


----------



## Pakistani E

Aeronaut said:


> No one has stopped Ahmadis from voting, they chose to boycott it themselves.
> 
> Ahmadis to boycott Pakistan election | GlobalPost
> 
> We try to avoid all religious threads, unless there is a wider aspect to the discussion, which forms a good enough reason for us to let it take place.
> 
> Best.



Duh, ahmadis can only vote if they declare themselves non muslims, why should we do that? What kind of law is this that forces someone to adhere to a particular label before they are allowed to vote. And I don't want to take it any further, PDF is not the place to discuss ahmadis situation. Everyone else but Ahmadis.


----------



## third eye

http://tribune.com.pk/story/623626/oh-look-a-pakistani-hindu/

By Priyanka Rajani







After more than two decades of belonging to a country, I find it quite hilarious when people hear my name and automatically assume I’m from India. Thank you for that, Priyanka Chopra. The most popular reaction to my name goes something like this: I say “Priyanka”, you say “Chopra”. Not kidding.

But this is all fun. What’s not fun is to constantly have to explain why I still live here. On my first-ever visit to India, when I arrived at the police station to inform the officials of my arrival, *the clerk’s first question for my uncle was “Wapas kyun jaaney derahay ho?”* A question I was forced to think about during my entire stay. Those people don’t speak my language and I don’t like Hindi much. But that place was safe. My mother wasn’t worried I’d die every time I went out for _chaat_.

In Pakistan, till recently, my biggest problem was all the attention my name garnered for me. People elsewhere in the country were being called names and kicked out of classrooms for their ethnic backgrounds or religious beliefs — but we won’t discuss that here. What I will discuss here are the various reactions I’ve encountered (in Pakistan) with regard to my religion and (in India) with regard to my nationality.

Once, a kind Punjabi man from Lahore, after realising he’d had a three-hour Partition related conversation with a Pakistani Hindu, said I was “his own daughter, Pakistan’s daughter, because I was born here”. He even promised to visit when he came to my city. And this isn’t even the nicest thing ever said to me. A couple of years ago, a friend’s grandfather, upon realising he was in the company of a Hindu, said I should tell my father that “his brother in Lahore” would look after me and that I should call him if I needed anything. The man was 11 at the time of Partition. He was amongst those who had lost loved ones and made the difficult journey to cross the border 66 years ago.

My journey across the same border was different, of course. After a life lived on the wrong side,* I found that India was exactly what Bollywood movies had taught me to expect: only bigger and scarier.* The only problem was that when I wasn’t with my family, I was a stranger; I couldn’t read the signs on the roads. Once, at a Rajasthani restaurant, my Urdu caused a waiter to ask me where I was from. My cousin and my aunt were quick to reply for me, “Dubai _se aye hain_ guests”. They had their reasons, I suppose. Sentiments run high when it comes to India and Pakistan. If we keep these sentimental values aside though, I know we live in troubled times. But that isn’t just true for the minorities here. It’s true for everyone.

The street I live on, in Pakistan — the country I was born and raised in — has suffered several bomb attacks during my short lifetime. Buildings that were torn apart were rebuilt just to be attacked again. People were killed and there was destruction everywhere. This is how I learnt what ‘terror’ means. All of this and much worse is experienced by Pakistanis on an almost daily basis.

People from across the border leave me messages on social media websites, asking what it’s like to be a Hindu in Pakistan, whether things are as bad as their television sets cause them to believe and I laugh. I laugh each time because that question seems naive and I only have one answer: *the one thing that unites all Pakistanis today is the fear with which they live and contrary to what one might want to believe, no one is safe from that. All of us live with a combination of rage, confusion and helplessness but we survive, day in and day out.*

To keep it simple, it’s scary to live in Pakistan — Hindu or not. And as much as we’d all like to escape the dread of this life, there isn’t any other place I’d much rather be living, after all,_umeed pey dunya qaim hai_ — all we need now, is the _himmat_.

_Published in The Express Tribune, October 29th, 2013._

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## me_itsme

Very interesting read. It is very sad to see innocent Pakistanis going through all this. I hope we can help them in any way if they need and brush aside all this hate for once.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ayush

nice read


----------



## Chronos

Doesn't this belong in the Pakistani hindu thread


----------



## Spring Onion

third eye said:


> http://tribune.com.pk/story/623626/oh-look-a-pakistani-hindu/
> : *the one thing that unites all Pakistanis today is the fear with which they live and contrary to what one might want to believe, no one is safe from that. All of us live with a combination of rage, confusion and helplessness but we survive, day in and day out.*
> 
> *To keep it simple, it’s scary to live in Pakistan — Hindu or not. And as much as we’d all like to escape the dread of this life, there isn’t any other place I’d much rather be living, after all,umeed pey dunya qaim hai — all we need now, is the himmat.*
> 
> _Published in The Express Tribune, October 29th, 2013._


 

Pakistan Zindabad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## doppelganger

I know her story is true of 99% of the educated and well off Pakistanis here. Its natural to be scared. Its also natural to become somewhat used to a state of fear because life cannot stop and must go on. 99% of the Pakistanis here would happily wage war with us online on PDF. But 99% of them would grab the chance to live in a Muslim dominant Pakistani-zed version of India given the choice today. That is the stark truth.

Of course then eventually that India too would become today's Pakistan. You can't win them all .....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## forcetrip

third eye said:


> http://tribune.com.pk/story/623626/oh-look-a-pakistani-hindu/
> 
> By Priyanka Rajani
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After more than two decades of belonging to a country, I find it quite hilarious when people hear my name and automatically assume I’m from India. Thank you for that, Priyanka Chopra. The most popular reaction to my name goes something like this: I say “Priyanka”, you say “Chopra”. Not kidding.
> 
> But this is all fun. What’s not fun is to constantly have to explain why I still live here. On my first-ever visit to India, when I arrived at the police station to inform the officials of my arrival, *the clerk’s first question for my uncle was “Wapas kyun jaaney derahay ho?”* A question I was forced to think about during my entire stay. Those people don’t speak my language and I don’t like Hindi much. But that place was safe. My mother wasn’t worried I’d die every time I went out for _chaat_.
> 
> In Pakistan, till recently, my biggest problem was all the attention my name garnered for me. People elsewhere in the country were being called names and kicked out of classrooms for their ethnic backgrounds or religious beliefs — but we won’t discuss that here. What I will discuss here are the various reactions I’ve encountered (in Pakistan) with regard to my religion and (in India) with regard to my nationality.
> 
> Once, a kind Punjabi man from Lahore, after realising he’d had a three-hour Partition related conversation with a Pakistani Hindu, said I was “his own daughter, Pakistan’s daughter, because I was born here”. He even promised to visit when he came to my city. And this isn’t even the nicest thing ever said to me. A couple of years ago, a friend’s grandfather, upon realising he was in the company of a Hindu, said I should tell my father that “his brother in Lahore” would look after me and that I should call him if I needed anything. The man was 11 at the time of Partition. He was amongst those who had lost loved ones and made the difficult journey to cross the border 66 years ago.
> 
> My journey across the same border was different, of course. After a life lived on the wrong side,* I found that India was exactly what Bollywood movies had taught me to expect: only bigger and scarier.* The only problem was that when I wasn’t with my family, I was a stranger; I couldn’t read the signs on the roads. Once, at a Rajasthani restaurant, my Urdu caused a waiter to ask me where I was from. My cousin and my aunt were quick to reply for me, “Dubai _se aye hain_ guests”. They had their reasons, I suppose. Sentiments run high when it comes to India and Pakistan. If we keep these sentimental values aside though, I know we live in troubled times. But that isn’t just true for the minorities here. It’s true for everyone.
> 
> The street I live on, in Pakistan — the country I was born and raised in — has suffered several bomb attacks during my short lifetime. Buildings that were torn apart were rebuilt just to be attacked again. People were killed and there was destruction everywhere. This is how I learnt what ‘terror’ means. All of this and much worse is experienced by Pakistanis on an almost daily basis.
> 
> People from across the border leave me messages on social media websites, asking what it’s like to be a Hindu in Pakistan, whether things are as bad as their television sets cause them to believe and I laugh. I laugh each time because that question seems naive and I only have one answer: *the one thing that unites all Pakistanis today is the fear with which they live and contrary to what one might want to believe, no one is safe from that. All of us live with a combination of rage, confusion and helplessness but we survive, day in and day out.*
> 
> To keep it simple, it’s scary to live in Pakistan — Hindu or not. And as much as we’d all like to escape the dread of this life, there isn’t any other place I’d much rather be living, after all,_umeed pey dunya qaim hai_ — all we need now, is the _himmat_.
> 
> _Published in The Express Tribune, October 29th, 2013._




Did you even read your own posted article?

She was in Shining India and her relatives had to say she was from Dubai.

Quoted from the article you posted..

"To keep it simple, it’s scary to live in Pakistan — Hindu or not. And as much as we’d all like to escape the dread of this life, there isn’t any other place I’d much rather be living, after all,_umeed pey dunya qaim hai_ — all we need now, is the _himmat_."


----------



## forcetrip

Contrarian said:


> Yes.
> Pakistani's are not looked too favourably in India. I would say that much is obvious.
> If she decides to shift permanently, then the case would be different.



Why should Indians or Hindus be looked at favorably in Pakistan? Are you guys special or you just want to be treated differently because you guys are Secular enough like the West? You are one in the same, probably even worse when it comes to being tolerant.


----------



## third eye

Contrarian said:


> Nit picking.
> 
> Move back can also be called moving forward.
> 
> The point is that Pakistani Hindus are persecuted and looked down upon in Pakistan.
> In such conditions, Pakistani Hindus do have the option of leaving that country and coming to India and settling down here.
> 
> They may have been natives of that land for centuries, that much I donot doubt, but survival requires change - and this is inescapable.
> Else what remains in the end is that family would be targeted for their faith, extorted and more often than not, the women of the family would be abducted.



Hindus were looked down upon even during the rule by Muslims starting from the Slave Dynasty to the Mughals.

They stood their ground and held on to their values. Today the then rulers bite the dust.

Instead of feeling sorry for the Hindus and Sikhs in Pakistan I feel proud of them for displaying more courage than most. They are the real holders of faith, they had a choice ( they may still have one) but they chose to remain in the face of terrible adversity.

Something to be proud of. They need acknowledgement & appreciation not an escape option.


----------



## farhan_9909

The Pakistani Hindu i have met in person are patriotic.majority of them.

Indeed they should be proud as they still are the only true remaining Indigenous People of IVC unlike the indian hindu,Who in reality were pagans and had no idea as to how civilized people leave and are rather converted hindu


----------



## doppelganger

forcetrip said:


> Why should Indians or Hindus be looked at favorably in Pakistan? Are you guys special or you just want to be treated differently because you guys are Secular enough like the West?



In answer to your first question, the term Pakistan or Pakistani has only negative connotations in our society. Its like a Pavlovian response. You say Pakistani aloud and people everywhere will stop what they are doing right in their tracks.

I will give you an example. I was browzing PDF on my laptop in the college canteen. This was the old nice look with the big green logo on top etc. Well I started getting stares and strange looks. I did not realize what was going on till I saw the BIG Pakistan Defence Forum letters on the top of the page.

I know its unreasonable. But I actually felt embarrassed that day. Like I was somehow a spy or a traitor and was doing something anti-national.


----------



## Biplab Bijay

Contrarian said:


> No one _deserves it_.
> You are bordering on psychotic.


Bhukhe paet main bhikharion ki madad nahin ki jaati. Help kashmiri pundits first. They deserve it as they choose it. Why dont they do something like kashmiri ? Why they remain silent for so long ? they deserve it.


----------



## Biplab Bijay

INDIC said:


> It is better to have them in India instead of these thankless illegal Bangladeshis who separated from India through their own consent. Now, even Rohingyas are getting asylum in India, why would we deny that to the Pakistani Hindus. Remember Pakistani was created after the consent of Indian leaders, if they wish to migrate to India on ground of religion persection, we should provide them asylum.


They should have migrated long before, not now. And regarding Bangladeshis, its again our fault. Look at the leaders, they try to represent themselves as intellectuals, but they are pseudo intellectuals. we should not have helped Bangladesh at that time.


----------



## INDIC

Biplab Bijay said:


> They should have migrated long before, not now. And regarding Bangladeshis, its again our fault. Look at the leaders, they try to represent themselves as intellectuals, but they are pseudo intellectuals. we should not have helped Bangladesh at that time.



They should have but if they are coming to India we should help them to settle in India. Now, even thousands of Rohingyas are also getting asylum in India, so why should be deny asylum to Pakistan Hindus who were once our people are culturally identical to us.


----------



## Biplab Bijay

INDIC said:


> They should have but if they are coming to India we should help them to settle in India. Now, even thousands of Rohingyas are also getting asylum in India, so why should be deny asylum to Pakistan Hindus who were once our people are culturally identical to us.


We should deny asylum to rohigyan, pakistani minorities , anyone and everyone else. this is not a dharmasala.


----------



## forcetrip

doppelganger said:


> In answer to your first question, the term Pakistan or Pakistani has only negative connotations in our society. Its like a Pavlovian response. You say Pakistani aloud and people everywhere will stop what they are doing right in their tracks.
> 
> I will give you an example. I was browzing PDF on my laptop in the college canteen. This was the old nice look with the big green logo on top etc. Well I started getting stares and strange looks. I did not realize what was going on till I saw the BIG Pakistan Defence Forum letters on the top of the page.
> 
> I know its unreasonable. But I actually felt embarrassed that day. Like I was somehow a spy or a traitor and was doing something anti-national.



Understandable. It is embarrassing. Look at the world you live in and then compare it to the rest of the world. Your country is no better and in some ways even worse when it comes to being rational or tolerant. I just do not understand where everyone finds their high horse in an article which clearly says that for better or worse a "hindu Pakistani" would clearly choose living in the country they were born in even with the huge problems around them. Everyone in India is starting to create a muslim hindu problem instead of a pakistan india problem. No matter what you say in eventuality that is whats happening. Obviously, who am I to say, I will leave this for future posts in a couple of years and hopefully you will stay with us despite feeling embarrassed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rafi

We are all Pakistanis, this Pakistani Hindu girl, has more worth to me, than all of the indian Muslims put together.

PAKISTAN ZINDABAD

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

Why should we provide asylum to Pakistani minorities.Are we short of Hindus,Sikhs or Christians that we need more left over from the west


----------



## Armstrong

I dunno if anyone actually bothered to read the Article to begin with or not !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peshwa

Rafi said:


> We are all Pakistanis, this Pakistani Hindu girl, has more worth to me, than all of the indian Muslims put together.
> 
> PAKISTAN ZINDABAD



And thats how it should be....

This "Religious Thekedari" is an old problem of the subcontinent....Indians need to worry about other Indians and likewise for the Pakistanis...
Pakistani Hindus have their own set of problems to deal with and India has enough problems of its own (religious and social) before it even considers caring for Pakistani Hindus..
It really does surprise me when Indians make a call to accept and care for Pakistani Hindus....WHY???
Dont our Dalits and Harijans need more attention before them?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## doppelganger

I do not understand why we should close the doors for Hindus coming back to India. Through our civilizational history, we have provided sanctuary to other faiths from persecution. So how come its suddenly a point of debate to provide refuge to our own on our own land? Of course they are welcome to stay back on their ancestral land in Pakistan. But if they want to come across, then we should take them, instead of being petty minded and hold it against them for not coming over in the first instance. This new boundary is 67 years old. Our civilization and our people are thousands of years old. Is there even a comparison here?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ayush

doppelganger said:


> In answer to your first question, the term Pakistan or Pakistani has only negative connotations in our society. Its like a Pavlovian response. You say Pakistani aloud and people everywhere will stop what they are doing right in their tracks.
> 
> I will give you an example. I was browzing PDF on my laptop in the college canteen. This was the old nice look with the big green logo on top etc. Well I started getting stares and strange looks. I did not realize what was going on till I saw the BIG Pakistan Defence Forum letters on the top of the page.
> 
> I know its unreasonable. But I actually felt embarrassed that day. Like I was somehow a spy or a traitor and was doing something anti-national.


yep,i got the same look from fw=ew of my friends,after which i had to explain them thoroughly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## doppelganger

cloud_9 said:


> Well that's how the World works .How about they apply and get Indian citizenship on the basis of their skill level (not religion).We have enough of uneducated chaps shitting on the streets and Railway lines.
> 
> Anyway Political correctness isn't my cup of tea,so you are arguing with the wrong person.
> 
> PS - Ah! is this the Ummah syndrome everyone is suffering from....looks like pdf is taking its toll.



This land is of our forefathers. Skill levels presupposes all Indians living i India today are highly skilled. They are not. So what should we do - throw them into the Arabian Sea or Bay of Bengal?

This land is a civilizational legacy. Those who wish to turn their backs on it are welcome to the different country they got. For the others the motherland remains.

There is o Ummah syndrome. We are civilizationally , racially, and genetically as well as historically one people, one land. Don't get carried away in trying to be balanced and politically correct to the other side.


----------



## doppelganger

cloud_9 said:


> LOL! What crap have you been reading.Civilisational legacy like shitting in open,dishonesty and corruption,rapes.Isn't it time to get real and stop living in gaga land
> 
> You sounded like a CCP bot there...........



You on the other hand sound like someone who lives in a locality with poor sanitation. Work harder and move up or move out. Stop shitting in the open out here.


----------



## INDIC

cloud_9 said:


> Yeah! Everything is cool and dandy in India.You want me to post news about how kids face discrimination in India because of their skin colour,caste,religion or facial features.
> 
> We should stop worrying about Pakistani nationals.



My point is when every _aira gaira _getting asylum in India then we have issues with people coming from Pakistan. Do you think these Rohingyas will return back to Myanmar even in next 50 years. I have even read that UNHCR even helps refugees to get citizenship of the country where they take asylum.


----------



## cloud_9

INDIC said:


> My point is when every _aira gaira _getting asylum in India then we have issues with people coming from Pakistan who supposed to come to India after partition). Do you think these Rohingyas will return back to Myanmar even in next 50 years. I have even read that UNHCR even helps refugees to get citizenship of the country where they take asylum.


All these _aira gaira's _ sneaked into our borders because we were not vigil enough.They should be thrown back where they came from,India is not a Dharamshala (no pun intended).

India doesn't allow citizenship to refugees.UNHCR have 30,000 refugees and the rest are illegals.


----------



## cloud_9

doppelganger said:


> You sound like a jaded professional woman who wants a change of scenery.


Says the old f*ck


----------



## SaffronSoldier

cloud_9 said:


> How about you help all those Dharmic men already in India and India is a homeland for Indians not for Pakistani Hindus,Sikhs,Christians.They chose Pakistan when they were given a choice ...now they should live with it


They stayed because that was their homeland, where they had lived for generations. I respect them for willingly staying in their land even though they would be persecuted. Now that they have been pushed to the limit and are still holding their faith you refuse to let them come too India? India doesn't need people like you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## livingdead

Peshwa said:


> And thats how it should be....
> 
> This "Religious Thekedari" is an old problem of the subcontinent....Indians need to worry about other Indians and likewise for the Pakistanis...
> Pakistani Hindus have their own set of problems to deal with and India has enough problems of its own (religious and social) before it even considers caring for Pakistani Hindus..
> It really does surprise me when Indians make a call to accept and care for Pakistani Hindus....WHY???
> Dont our Dalits and Harijans need more attention before them?


Nobody is choosing between Indian dalits or muslims and pakistani hindus and putting pakistani hindus at higher pedestal. 
Considering the fact that we were divided on religious line, it makes sense to give a helping hand to any non muslim (including ahmedis) who is suffering religious persecution, by allowing to live in India.

I am not saying we should encourage migration, but we should consider these request on urgent humanitarian ground if and when we receive request.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Peshwa

hinduguy said:


> Nobody is choosing between Indian dalits or muslims and pakistani hindus and putting pakistani hindus at higher pedestal.
> Considering the fact that we were divided on religious line, it makes sense to give a helping hand to any non muslim (including ahmedis) who is suffering religious persecution, by allowing to live in India.
> 
> I am not saying we should encourage migration, but we should consider these request on urgent humanitarian ground if and when we receive request.



Unfortunately my friend, I dont subscribe to your view.

My reason being that there is still some level of discrimination (socially, mostly prevalent in the rural and uneducated segments of society) of Dalits and Muslims in India. If we are to talk about humanitarian assistance, I believe we should begin the charity at home. And this isnt even considering the fact that India has lagged behind in bringing a major part of its population out of poverty. Given that we have a gargantuan task of poverty and hunger allevation ahead of us, does India really have the resources to support the troubled population of other countries??

In addition, we already have faced a humanitarian crisis once before when BD hindus and muslims took refuge in India post 71. This obviously changed the demographic and even resource distribution in the east causing major strains on our country. There is a lesson to be learnt here.

Lastly, these folks have chosen to be part of that country and hence have to face the consequences that come with....

Lets not forget that unlike the Americans that said "give us your poor, your tired, your hungry" during their formative years....India has no dearth of the same.

"Dusaron ki jai se pehle khud ko jai karein" is my POV on this matter.


----------



## Areesh

The funny part is most Indians doesn't seem interested in the article and seems to be blabbering there own narrative. 

That girl doesn't want asylum in your "shining India" fellows. She feels herself a stranger in your country. Get over with it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SQ8

Areesh said:


> The funny part is most Indians doesn't seem interested in the article and seems to be blabbering there own narrative.
> 
> That girl doesn't want asylum in your "shining India" fellows. She feels herself a stranger in your country. Get over with it.


That is typical...and I suddenly realized that members that were banned for a long term for their pointless rants are back again thanks to the new shift.. time to clean their posts out of this thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

doppelganger said:


> I do not understand why we should close the doors for Hindus coming back to India. Through our civilizational history, we have provided sanctuary to other faiths from persecution. So how come its suddenly a point of debate to provide refuge to our own on our own land? Of course they are welcome to stay back on their ancestral land in Pakistan. But if they want to come across, then we should take them, instead of being petty minded and hold it against them for not coming over in the first instance. This new boundary is 67 years old. Our civilization and our people are thousands of years old. Is there even a comparison here?



I will answer why India don't accept them. You are right most of these hindus motherland is India because these are not Sindhi hindus. Mostly low caste hindus like dalits who want to move back to India. For brahmins there is nothing more disgusting then sight of Dalit.

India which is dominated by upper caste hindu baniya refuse to let them in while millions of Bengalis enter every year.


----------



## Jako

shan said:


> I will answer why India don't accept them. You are right most of these hindus motherland is India because these are not Sindhi hindus. Mostly low caste hindus like dalits who want to move back to India. For brahmins there is nothing more disgusting then sight of Dalit.
> 
> India which is dominated by upper caste hindu baniya refuse to let them in while millions of Bengalis enter every year.


You mean bengalis are brahmins? And where is this brahmin elite people you talk so much about? Give me a few names.


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

Jako said:


> You mean bengalis are brahmins? And where is this brahmin elite people you talk so much about? Give me a few names.



Look around your media and entertainment industry, they are either punjabi-pathans or brahmins. These upper caste baniyas dominate India and dont want 2-3 million dalits from Pakistan to make their life more difficult.


----------



## INDIC

shan said:


> Look around your media and entertainment industry, they are either punjabi-pathans or brahmins. These upper caste baniyas dominate India and dont want 2-3 million dalits from Pakistan to make their life more difficult.



Prove the crap you just claimed .  

Indians have no idea about the castes of Pakistani Hindus.


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

INDIC said:


> Prove the crap you just claimed .
> 
> Indians have no idea about the castes of Pakistani Hindus.



90% of Indians are lower caste who are more worried about 2 waqat ki roti then caste of Pakistani hindus. Majority Pakistani hindus in Sindh are low caste and are not Sindhis. Sindhi hindus live in cities and are doing quite well, the girl who wrote the article is Sindhi Hindu.

So those upper caste baniyas who actually make decisions on behalf of lower caste hindus know very well caste of Pakistani hindus. And i agree only Sindhi Hindus motherland is Sindh, rest of hindus migrated from India before partition and are stuck here.


----------



## Jako

shan said:


> Look around your media and entertainment industry, they are either punjabi-pathans or brahmins. These upper caste baniyas dominate India and dont want 2-3 million dalits from Pakistan to make their life more difficult.


Cant you understand simple english?
I asked you for some names not verbal diarrhea.
And you sound really stupid and juvenile to talk about media and entertainment houses to backup your claim. Its really funny of how you think a nation is run and controlled. lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

shan said:


> 90% of Indians are lower caste who are more worried about 2 waqat ki roti then caste of Pakistani hindus. Majority Pakistani hindus in Sindh are low caste and are not Sindhis. Sindhi hindus live in cities and are doing quite well, the girl who wrote the article is Sindhi Hindu.
> 
> So those upper caste baniyas who actually make decisions on behalf of lower caste hindus know very well caste of Pakistani hindus. And i agree only Sindhi Hindus motherland is Sindh, rest of hindus migrated from India before partition and are stuck here.



I asked you a proof.  All of the Indians neither know about their castes nor they care about the castes of Pakistani Hindus, so where did you find that theory.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

Jako said:


> Cant you understand simple english?
> I asked you for some names not verbal diarrhea.
> And you sound really stupid and juvenile to talk about media and entertainment houses to backup your claim. Its really funny of how you think a nation is run and controlled. lol.



Better question would be who isnt upper caste baniya. News media dominated by upper caste baniyas. Bolly by punjabi-pathans and tv industry by punjabi-sindhis.


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

INDIC said:


> I asked you a proof.  All of the Indians neither know about their castes nor they care about the castes of Pakistani Hindus, so where did you find that theory.



Yes you are right, upper caste dont care about castes after all. I wonder why they dominate everything in India despite being 10% at best, in fact brahmins are only 4%.


----------



## my2cents

shan said:


> 90% of Indians are lower caste who are more worried about 2 waqat ki roti then caste of Pakistani hindus. Majority Pakistani hindus in Sindh are low caste and are not Sindhis. Sindhi hindus live in cities and are doing quite well, the girl who wrote the article is Sindhi Hindu.
> 
> So those upper caste baniyas who actually make decisions on behalf of lower caste hindus know very well caste of Pakistani hindus. *And i agree only Sindhi Hindus motherland is Sindh, rest of hindus migrated from India before partition and are stuck here.*


Here is the two nation theory in action my friends. It has been 66 years since independence and most likely all the older generation died by now. So, people who are left are born here and should be called sindhis whether you like it or not.


----------



## Jako

shan said:


> Better question would be who isnt upper caste baniya. News media dominated by upper caste baniyas. Bolly by punjabi-pathans and tv industry by punjabi-sindhis.


Are you stupid?
I asked you to give some names and you are just oozing sh-it like a madrasah educated brainwashed kid.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## INDIC

shan said:


> Yes you are right, upper caste dont care about castes after all. I wonder why they dominate everything in India despite being 10% at best, in fact brahmins are only 4%.



Please provide the proof for every crap you claim.


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

my2cents said:


> Here is the two nation theory in action my friends. It has been 66 years since independence and most likely all the older generation died by now. So, people who are left are born here and should be called sindhis whether you like it or not.



Sindhi is ethnic group, you don't suddenly become sindhi by being born in Sindh.


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

Jako said:


> Are you stupid?
> I asked you to give some names and you are just oozing sh-it like a madrasah educated brainwashed kid.



What kind of proof you need retarded baniya? Seriously will you deny now that media is dominated by upper caste baniyas? One don't need to be genius to know that, their surnames are enough to find out their caste. RSS mandir education have completly f your mind.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Anyone irrespective of his/her religion loyal to Pak Sarzameen is a Pakistani...

Driving on highways etc.. we come across sign boards reading "One Nation.. One Destination" etc.. yet we have mofos spreading hate and divisions...

There is no doubt tht we have issues... but the question is... do we have the solutions?



Nough of the sensitivity crap... .... what we need to do is seriously reboot and exterminate the uneducated,2 faced (aik eeint wali masids k mullahs) mofos spreading nonsense.. create and focus upon Nationalism... instead of the "ummah" and muslim brotherhood bs... first make ourselves strong before looking at some sh!t happening in the middleast etc..


----------



## my2cents

shan said:


> Sindhi is ethnic group, you don't suddenly become sindhi by being born in Sindh.


So in past 65 years they still remain Sindhi without intermixing with others. Or do you practice caste system and remain with your own ethnicity. Either way your two nation theory does not hold water.


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

my2cents said:


> So in past 65 years they still remain Sindhi without intermixing with others. Or do you practice caste system and remain with your own ethnicity. Either way your two nation theory does not hold water.



You really are retarded as expected. Ethinic group=nationality? lol Do pashtuns living in Karachi suddenly become Sindhis? The discussion is why Indian government dont accept Pakistani hindus, the answer is obvious because they are lower caste mostly dalits who migrated from India before partition. And no they dont speak Sindhi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jako

shan said:


> What kind of proof you need retarded baniya? Seriously will you deny now that media is dominated by upper caste baniyas? One don't need to be genius to know that, their surnames are enough to find out their caste. RSS mandir education have completly f your mind.


Since the last few posts I have been asking you to post some names and what you are doing is blabbering shit. If you know that surnames can identify ones caste it should be easier for you to name them. Now why dont you name, seems like madrasah doesnt teach english comprehension?
When you claim somehing please provide some proofs and what I am asking cannot get more simpler for a proof.
ps Dont blowup yourself in a public place.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

For group of people who move from one region to another it takes centuries and many generations of integration, mixing, language etc to change ethinicity. In Pakistan you will find exemples of this between Sindhi-Balochis and Punjabi-Pathans.


----------



## Devil Soul

*Diwali: Peshawar revels in the ‘festival of lights’*





Hindus from across Peshawar have congregated at temples to make their offerings. PHOTO: MUHAMMAD IQBAL/EXPRESS

*PESHAWAR: 
Hindus in Peshawar celebrated Diwali on Tuesday at the historical Balmiki temple situated in Kali Bari where a number of Hindu families reside.*

Diwali is a five-day cultural and spiritual festival celebrated all over the world. It is also known as the ‘festival of lights’.

“Diwali is mainly held to honour the return of Lord Ram to the Kingdom of Ayodhya after 14 years of exile, but has several other deep meanings,” said Ram Lal, an elder.

Hindus, Sikhs and Jains celebrate the festival with equal fervour, he shared. Homes are decorated with lights, there are fireworks, and diyas are lit to signify the triumph of good over evil, explained Ram Lal.

After the first two days of celebrations at home, grand arrangements were made at temples, bringing together many Hindu families.






Balmiki temple celebrated with fireworks and special prayers, while at Goraknath and Gor Gathri temples the celebrations will be held after Muharram.

“We also tell children about the importance of the day to create awareness among them,” said Ram Lal.

*Under pressure*

Temples in the city sported colourful lights, inviting droves of women and girls brightly bedecked in new clothes to visit throughout the day. Diwali is one of the few occasions when Hindus in Peshawar observe with aplomb, however, not without safety concerns.

After the brazen attack on All Saints Church in September, Hindus remain fearful of a similar hit on their places of worship.

“We fear we can be targeted just like the Christians were targeted during Sunday Mass,” said All Pakistan Hindu Rights Movement Chairman and community elder Haroon Sarbdiyal. “Though, on this special day we offer prayers for peace and prosperity in the country.”

The city administration had already taken several security steps for their protection, added Sarbdiyal.

Celebrations have been in full swing at the Kali Bari Temple for the past several days and people are pouring in from different parts of the city in spite of a sense of fear.

“On this auspicious occasion, we prayed for the happiness of our people and for peace to return to this area which has been affected by war for so many years now,” said Amrusha, who was visiting the temple with her children.

The city remains on high alert because of Muharram and the killing of Taliban leader, Hakimullah Mehsud.

_Published in The Express Tribune, November 6th,2013._


----------



## Spring Onion

Need for proof: Without Hindu marriage law, women struggle for rights

*KARACHI: 
The need for a Hindu marriage law is felt the most when young women, such as Meena Janti Lal, are abused and kicked out from their homes by their husbands, ending up with no official documents of their marriages or an option to seek legal dissolution.*
“For three months after the wedding, my husband kept me locked up in a room and would hit me often,” said the eight-month-old pregnant woman, as she covers bulging belly with her dupatta. “Now he claims that I am not his wife and he will marry again. What shall I do?”




With tears in her eyes and a worried face, Meena sits at the office of the Human Rights Commission of Pakistan (HRCP) where her parents brought her to lodge a complaint against her husband. Meena is one of the thousand of Hindu women, especially among the poor class, whose marriages have not been registered, and they have no right to go for divorce. The Hindu marriage law has been drafted by experts but has yet to be introduced in the Sindh Assembly by lawmakers.
She is unfortunately not the first of such cases to knock the human rights commission’s door. A representative of the HRCP said that they receive such cases at least twice a month where women complain of their husbands mistreating them. “In the lower caste, women are commonly abused and left behind by their husbands. They also do not grant them any maintenance rights. Human rights organisations in the community are weak and they do not check the status of such women or work to help them.”
Meena’s father, a worker at the Burns Hospital, said that his 22-year-old daughter was sexually abused by a neighbour, Akash, who lives in her sister’s neighbourhood in Gizri. This later led to her marriage with Akash, last August, in order to save the family’s pride. “The wedding took place in a small temple with few people but there were neither any signatures taken nor any documents produced,” he said.




_The Express Tribune_ tried contacting Meena’s husband but he refused to talk and kept hanging up. Meanwhile, the police have taken an interest in the case. SHO Ghazala of the Women Police Station in South zone has called both the families to settle the matter.
*According to lawyer Rochi Ram, Hindu women are also deprived of their right to seek divorce, maintenance money, as well as, inheritance rights apart from the right to register their marriages.
Hindu parliamentarian Mukesh Kumar Chawla claimed that a committee of lawyers and experts is finalising a draft of the bill and it would be presented within a month in the Sindh Assembly. He said the bill will include clauses for divorce, right to maintenance and other issues faced by Hindu women.*
Lawyer Ram, who had taken part in drafting the bill, insisted that they have already prepared the bill and it is the parliamentarians who are delaying its placement before the assembly. Ram also blamed the Sindh government for their apathetic attitude. “The parliamentarians are all about talking and are indifferent towards crucial issues,” he said.
*Larkana fares better*
*The situation in the rural areas is much better than urban centres, pointed out Kalpana Devi who heads the Hindu Panchayat in Larkana. After every wedding that takes place in the district, they issue marriage certificates that are acceptable in court, she said. If women are mistreated, the elders of the community sit together and work to solve the matter. “For us, the main issue lies when someone wants to move abroad and there is lack of documents to certify the marriage,” she admitted.*
_Published in The Express Tribune, November 8th,2013._


----------



## Contrarian

*Pak Hindu migrants withdraw 'NOTA' decision*

JODHPUR: Pakistani Hindu migrants settled in Rajasthan have withdrawn their decision to opt only for 'none of the above' (NOTA) button during December 1 assembly elections. The decision was taken after both BJP and Congress incorporated their issues in their respective manifestos.

"As an ultimatum to the political parties for constantly overlooking our issues, we had decided not to choose any party in the state election and press the NOTA button on December 1. But now both the parties have given us importance and have vowed to resolve our issues in their manifestos. Hence, we have now decided to vote", said Hindu Singh Sodha, president of the Seemant Lok Sangthan, an organisation working for the welfare of the Hindu migrants from Pakistan.

Sodha said all migrants would be allowed to cast their votes on their own free will. "They may cast their vote to any party of their choice. There is no referendum from the organisation to these people to favour of any party or candidate," he said.

*There are about 1.25 lakh Pakistani Hindus who have acquired Indian citizenship and living in Rajasthan.* Their numbers have the power to influence the results on seats across the state, including Barmer, Chohtan and Shive in Barmer district; Kolayat and Khajuwala in Biakner district, Soorsagar in Jodhpur district and some areas in Jaisalmer district. On these seven seats, they have a population concentration ranging from 8000 to 25000.

Of these seven seats, Chohtan has the largest concentration of Pak Hindus with 25,000 voters. Keeping this in equation in mind, BJP has repeated a Pak Hindu candidate Tarunrai Kaga from this constituency. He had lost to Padmaram Meghwal of Congress in last elections.

Besides these areas, they are also present in Jalore, Pali, Sriganganagar and Hanumangarh districts but not in a significantly large number.

These migrants have been struggling hard to get their issues of rehabilitation and citizenship resolved since long but they had been faced with consistent negligence. "This is for the first time that the political parties have incorporated our issues in their poll manifestos and have expressed a seriousness to our problems and issues," said Prem Chand, a volunteer of the organization.

During the 2008 assembly elections, both the then national president of BJP Nitin Gadkari and then state president Vasundhara Raje respectively had visited their settlement in Jodhpur and the party had tried to recognize their problems and issues. Gadkari and two BJP legislators had announced a monetary help of Rs 35 lakh for them. "But the money never reached us," Prem Chand said.

The migrants also regularly met Ashok Gehlot, who assured them to address their problems by providing them boarding and lodging. But that too was temporary in nature. Gehlot had also visited them and distributed blankets.

Pak Hindu migrants withdraw 'NOTA' decision - The Times of India

Since the topic is about Pakistani Hindus in India, it makes no sense to put it in the Pakistani Hindus thread.


----------



## Contrarian

Thank you Pakistan for all the love that you show to Hindus in Pakistan. How many times and how flatteringly you refer to them in your school books. How much you teach your children respect for others.

Such love that they have had to migrate in such massive numbers from their own land.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nassr

Contrarian said:


> Thank you Pakistan for all the love that you show to Hindus in Pakistan. How many times and how flatteringly you refer to them in your school books. How much you teach your children respect for others.
> 
> Such love that they have had to migrate in such massive numbers from their own land.



What about many times more number of persecuted Sikhs who had to leave India and were forced to seek other nationalities. What about those Muslims, Sikhs, Christians, Buddhists and other Indian minorities who are persecuted day in and day out, by majority Indian Hindus and Indian security forces. Why is it that India has the highest number of armed secessionist groups anywhere in the world, 140 in number, who are fighting for secession from India.

Have you ever looked over your shoulder and glanced at your own dirty backyard. Please do it before you hurl sarcastic remarks at others.


----------



## Soumitra

Nassr said:


> What about many times more number of persecuted Sikhs who had to leave India and were forced to seek other nationalities. What about those Muslims, Sikhs, Christians, Buddhists and other Indian minorities who are persecuted day in and day out, by majority Indian Hindus and Indian security forces. Why is it that India has the highest number of armed secessionist groups anywhere in the world, 140 in number, who are fighting for secession from India.
> 
> Have you ever looked over your shoulder and glanced at your own dirty backyard. Please do it before you hurl sarcastic remarks at others.



Ya Sikhs, Minorities and Dalits are discriminated - that is why our PM is Sikh, the PM candidate of the main opposition party is a Dalit, the best loved President is a Muslim- Who incidently became a President when India was governed by "Hindu Nationalist" party, The chief of Intelligence Bureau is Syed Asif Ibrabhim a Muslim, The Chief of Army Staff is a Sikh

Regarding Khalistanis they were being supported by ISI and when the govt. forces - Led by another sikh K.P.S Gill crushed them they had to flee.

Regarding those so called 140 seperatist groups 100-150 people picking up the gun and hiding in jungles does not constitute a seperatist movement


----------



## Nassr

Soumitra said:


> Ya Sikhs, Minorities and Dalits are discriminated - that is why our PM is Sikh, the PM candidate of the main opposition party is a Dalit, the best loved President is a Muslim- Who incidently became a President when India was governed by "Hindu Nationalist" party, The chief of Intelligence Bureau is Syed Asif Ibrabhim a Muslim, The Chief of Army Staff is a Sikh
> 
> Regarding Khalistanis they were being supported by ISI and when the govt. forces - Led by another sikh K.P.S Gill crushed them they had to flee.
> 
> Regarding those so called 140 seperatist groups 100-150 people picking up the gun and hiding in jungles does not constitute a seperatist movement



That is the biggest farce that you people continue to play around and then go on persecuting and killing the minorities at will. And I have not even mentioned the Naxals at all.

By calling the Untouchables, Dalits does not reduce the scourge of being a Dalit or Untouchable in Indian societal makeup who incidentally are the largest Hindu community in India. A few Dalits coming out of the horror of being a Dalit or Untouchable does not obviate the suffering of other teeming millions.

Secondly, your PM is not a Sikh. He is a Hindu. According to your constitution and decrees of your Supreme Court, Sikhs, Jains and Buddhists amongst many other minorities constitute a sect of Hinduism. Therefore, before you people go around telling the world how humane you are, please treat minority Indians as humans instead of hiding behind such farce that our PM is a so-called Sikh, our President was a much loved Muslim, our Air Chief was a Christian and KPS Gill is known as the Butcher of Punjab etc etc.

If they were only 100-150 as you people are made to believe, none would have remained - yet they still fight for secession from India and continue doing so.


----------



## Contrarian

*100-year-old temple demolished in Pakistan, angry Hindus ask govt to arrange tickets to India*

A century-old temple in Karachi was hurriedly demolished by a builder despite a Pakistani court hearing a petition seeking a stay on such a move, triggering protests by the minority Hindu community on Sunday.

Besides razing the pre-Partition Shri Rama Pir Mandir in Karachi's Soldier Bazar, the builder demolished several houses near it on Saturday.

Nearly 40 people, a majority of them Hindus, became homeless as a result, The Express Tribune reported on Sunday.

Following the demolition, the Pakistan Hindu Council organised a protest outside the Karachi Press Club on Sunday afternoon.

They protested the demolition by the builder and the lack of action on the part of authorities.

The Sindh High Court is hearing a petition seeking a stay on any move to demolish Shri Rama Pir Mandir.

"They destroyed our 'mandir' and humiliated our gods," an angry man named Prakash was quoted as saying by the Tribune.

The demolition team placed the statues of four Hindu deities to one side, but local residents accused them of taking away gold jewellery and crowns that had adorned the statues.




Pointing to bruises on his arms, another man identified as Lakshman said, "They hit me with their guns when I tried to stop them. I told them to kill me instead of destroying our holy place."

A woman named Banwri said the demolition team arrived at around 11 am while she was preparing breakfast.

She rushed outside when she heard the sound of a bulldozer and was given instructions to move her bed, cupboard and other essential items outside her home.

"I watched my house go down in just minutes and I couldn't do anything," she said.

Banwri said that during the demolition, the area was cordoned off by police and paramilitary Pakistan Rangers.

Outsiders were not allowed to enter the area, she added.

Saveeta was among the 40-odd people who lost their homes. With her husband away from Karachi, she said she and her three children would spend the nights in the open.

The area around the temple had 150 Hindu residents and some four families lived in each of the houses that were demolished, according to an elderly resident named Kaali Das.

"People were living in cramped houses, separated only by curtains. Over here, we live like animals," he said.

Angered by the demolition, the Hindus demanded that the government should arrange tickets to India for them. "If you don't want us, we will go to India," screamed a woman.



Another man said the temple was "as sacred to us as your mosque is to you."

However, police officials completely denied the existence of the temple.

They said they had orders to remove "encroachments".

DSP Pervaiz Iqbal said, "There was no temple there. There were just Hindu gods present inside the houses and we made sure that they were safe."

The people were given plenty of time to remove their belongings from their houses, he said.

"We did not injure anyone. In fact, those people threw stones on us and our SHO Abid Hussain Shah was injured," he added.

The local residents managed to find a plaque of the temple from under the debris.

Maharaj Badri, who lived inside the temple, denied that the land had been encroached upon.

"Our ancestors have been living here since independence. We are not encroachers," he said.
*Military Lands and Cantonment Director Zeenat Ahmed contended the temple was "untouched" and denied it was demolished.*

The operation was aimed against illegal occupants and temples are "old grant property," she said.

"The builder had possession of the place since years and these people were encroachers, and encroachers have no religion," Ahmed said.

President Asif Ali Zardari took note of reports of the demolition of the temple in Karachi and sought a report on the incident from concerned authorities, presidential spokesman Farhatullah Babar said.

Zardari had expressed concern at the reports and directed authorities to look into the matter "to ensure that no discrimination was made to any community in any manner", Babar said.

The President reiterated the governments commitment to continue safeguarding the rights of minorities as enshrined in the Constitution.

100-year-old temple demolished in Pakistan, angry Hindus ask govt to arrange tickets to India : Pakistan, News - India Today

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Truth Finder

Good counter thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MohitV

there was no need to retaliate yaar.......why to fall to their level ???


----------



## acid rain

Lol, there was a fail thread about something that happened more than 20 years ago in India, this has happened today in Pakistan - tekedhars of minority rights my @ss. hahaha.

So how many hundreds of temples, guurudhwaras and churches have been demolished by Pakistan till date?


----------



## Contrarian

MohitV said:


> there was no need to retaliate yaar.......why to fall to their level ???


Because Pakistani's are generally vicious against minorities.
Because they are taught to worry only about what happens to Muslims all over the world and love it when others are oppressed.

I dont see Pakistani's raising flags on their facebook posts over this, yet millions of them did protest over something Israel did in Palestine.

There are rare exceptions in Pakistan who are not jihadis like these.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## neehar




----------



## halupridol

this thread was necessary......this will surely give some people moral high ground :facepalm:


----------



## KRAIT

@Aeronaut Its not the first temple destroyed in recent years.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haviZsultan

This is a pretty old article which I read long ago.

Still Hindus should be provided equal rights in Pakistan. Lets not forget the sacrifices of people like Jogindar Nath Mandal and Justice Bhagwandas for Pakistan. Hindus are a valuable part of Pakistan and comprise atleast 8.5% of the Sindh population. They should be accorded full protection.

Jogindar Nath Mandal knew about the biases Muslims had but still joined the Muslim League and supported Jinnah on every step. He only resigned after Jinnah's death because Pakistan's secular vision was being razed.

Deepak Perwani created the largest Kurta in the world bringing fame to Pakistan.

Quaid E Azam was always a secularist who strived to ensure equal rights for all Pakistani citizens. He said specifically that Pakistan would not be a theocratic nation. It would be a secular republic.

This is what Quaid E Azam said:
*"Muslims! Protect your Hindu Neighbours.* Cooperate with the Government and the officials in protecting your Hindu Neighbours against these lawless elements, fifth columnists and cliques. Pakistan must be governed through the properly constituted Government and not by cliques or fifth columnists or Mobs."

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Spring Onion

Contrarian said:


> Muslim Fanaticism with full collusion of authorities.
> 
> This is what they do when they think they can get away with it. I dont see any improvement since the days of Aurangzeb there. They are carrying on the tradition.



What a shamful attempt by you.

It has nothing to do with Muslim fanaticism rather its a land mafia case already in the court.

The builder land mafia is involved in grabbing the land unlike India where Hindu fanatics demolished hundreds of years old historic Mosque .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Contrarian

Spring Onion said:


> What a shamful attempt by you.
> 
> It has nothing to do with Muslim fanaticism rather its a land mafia case already in the court.
> 
> The builder land mafia is involved in grabbing the land unlike India where Hindu fanatics demolished hundreds of years old historic Mosque .


Land Mafia was Muslim? Yes

He didnt take over and destroy a Masjid did he?
They did it because destroying Temples is considered okay, no one would trouble the land mafia over it.

What is shameful is that millions of you all collectively cry over something that happened in Palestine yet dont have the human decency to protest over something happening in your own country. How many protests over this?

But hey, kafir problems right? Who gives a damn. Lets convert them all and make them bow to arabs like the rest of us.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Spring Onion

Contrarian said:


> Land Mafia was Muslim? Yes
> 
> He didnt take over and destroy a Masjid did he?
> They did it because destroying Temples is considered okay, no one would trouble the land mafia over it.




You are trying your hard to hide your Babri Mosque demolition shame on 6th December.

The case is in court and the court had a stay order. It has nothing to do with Muslims here in this case.


----------



## Contrarian

Spring Onion said:


> You are trying your hard to hide your Babri Mosque demolition shame on 6th December.
> 
> The case is in court and the court had a stay order. It has nothing to do with Muslims here in this case.


I opened a new thread about a Temple demolished in Pakistan.
Why are you involving Babri in it? Go to the other thread if you wish to post on that.

What is shameful is that millions of you all collectively cry over something that happened in Palestine yet dont have the human decency to protest over something happening in your own country. How many protests over this?

But hey, kafir problems right? Who gives a damn. Lets convert them all and make them bow to arabs like the rest of us.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Cherokee

Its a Year Old Thread . But again if a Guy can open an thread over 23 year old incident to cry a river and beat his chest and lament the OP is also doing the same .

Just another sunny day at PDF.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## halupridol

Spring Onion said:


> What a shamful attempt by you.
> It has nothing to do with Muslim fanaticism rather its a land mafia case already in the court.
> The builder land mafia is involved in grabbing the land unlike India where Hindu fanatics demolished hundreds of years old historic Mosque .


yeah d attempt is regrettable......bt u shud call a spade a spade,like haviZsultan did

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Truth Finder

Contrarian said:


> What is shameful is that you all collectively cry over something that happened in Palestine yet dont have the human decency to protest over something happening in your own country.


They are always after a fantasy called "Ummah" which does not even care for them. Just see their pathetic condition. Religion has destroyed their country.


----------



## Glorino

After 65 years of Independence things have not changed for the better in Pakistan. Intolerance associated with religious sects, religious fanaticism,political vendetta are all so common.Added to it is daily terrorist bombings were countless people get killed and many injured destroying the harmonious social environment in Pakistan.


----------



## MohitV

Spring Onion said:


> You are trying your hard to hide your Babri Mosque demolition shame on 6th December.
> 
> The case is in court and the court had a stay order. It has nothing to do with Muslims here in this case.



yeah we know tat it is a shameful attempt by us but not to forget who started it first.....opening threads related with religion is banned on pdf.......stil one of ur mod opened up a religious thread blaming the whole country for the demolition of babri mosque....u r the most senior and respected member on this forum...i thot u would undrstnd


----------



## Spring Onion

halupridol said:


> yeah d attempt is regrettable......bt u shud call a spade a spade,like haviZsultan did



My dear you need to read some old threads and you will find i along with other Pakistanis posters have done maan behan aik karna of this builder.

The thread about this case was already posted many months back and we all supported our Hindu Pakistani brothers and sisters.

The new development must be taken seriously and SC should take sou moto action against the builder and Co.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## halupridol

Spring Onion said:


> My dear you need to read some old threads and you will find i along with other Pakistanis posters have done maan behan aik karna of this builder.
> 
> The thread about this case was already posted many months back and we all supported our Hindu Pakistani brothers and sisters.
> 
> The new development must be taken seriously and SC should take sou moto action against the builder and Co.


actually its none of my buisness.....this is a stupid thread,just like d other one....Aeronaut maje le raha hai.


----------



## Spring Onion

MohitV said:


> yeah we know tat it is a shameful attempt by us but not to forget who started it first.....opening threads related with religion is banned on pdf.......stil one of ur mod opened up a religious thread blaming the whole country for the demolition of babri mosque....u r the most senior and respected member on this forum...i thot u would undrstnd



Today is 6th December and Babri Mosque demolition by Hindu fanatics was a big incident. You cant just shrug your shoulders on that.

Apart from that comparing it with an act of an individual land mafia man is only uncalled for.

On a personal front i will NEVER defend the builder's action or even compare it with demolition of babri mosque for justification.



halupridol said:


> actually its none of my buisness.....this is a stupid thread,just like d other one....Aeronaut maje le raha hai.



You can ignore the wrongdoing done by your countrymen in case of destroying babri mosque but dont think this is a useless thread.

i would like to debate and discuss and snub the ones from Pakistan who are involved in grabbing and demolishing the Hindu temple in Pakistan.

Until we highlight it, the issues wont resolve


----------



## SrNair

Spring Onion said:


> You are trying your hard to hide your Babri Mosque demolition shame on 6th December.
> 
> The case is in court and the court had a stay order. It has nothing to do with Muslims here in this case.




But our muslim brothers have hope.Supreme court will bring justice to them and all our democratic institution will obeyed the supreme court order.In India a builder whether it is Hindu or Muslim will not demolished a temple or mosque ,without the order from our system.You become so excited with babri masjid demolition.but it is only one.But do you have any idea how many temples destroyed in Pakistan?
But these poor minority Hindus in pakistan will not get any justice,I am sure.even shias is threatened by majority sunni muslims,then what is hope of this hindus.I dont see any light of hope for them in Pakistan.


----------



## MohitV

Spring Onion said:


> Today is 6th December and Babri Mosque demolition by Hindu fanatics was a big incident. You cant just shrug your shoulders on that.
> 
> Apart from that comparing it with an act of an individual land mafia man is only uncalled for.
> 
> On a personal front i will NEVER defend the builder's action or even compare it with demolition of babri mosque for justification.



well wen did i say m in favor of this thread...but what m sayin is ..the original thread to which this thread is a retaliation shldnt have been posted as pdf is a defence forum and its not allowed.....but wat can we do...he is a mod after all


----------



## halupridol

Spring Onion said:


> You can ignore the wrongdoing done by your countrymen in case of destroying babri mosque but dont think this is a useless thread.
> i would like to debate and discuss and snub the ones from Pakistan who are involved in grabbing and demolishing the Hindu temple in Pakistan.
> Until we highlight it, the issues wont resolve


wht???discussion,debate.....most ppl dont even know there meaning here.
n no i'm not ignoring nythng.....wht i'm saying is ur country,ur problem,u sort it.my country,my problem,i'll do.
for me country first,thn bunch of other thngs thn religion


----------



## Spring Onion

MohitV said:


> well wen did i say m in favor of this thread...but what m sayin is ..the original thread to which this thread is a retaliation shldnt have been posted as pdf is a defence forum and its not allowed.....but wat can we do...he is a mod after all



Nothing wrong being in favour of this thread.

What is wrong that you are doing in retaliation to the other thread in a wrong way.

Even then i dont mind posting of such threads by Indians highlighting issues of Pakistani minorities.

Its just that do NOT justify your wrongdoings by stating a different case.

Debate this different case in the context which it is about



sreekumar said:


> But our muslim brothers have hope.Supreme court will bring justice to them and all our democratic institution will obeyed the supreme court order.In India a builder whether it is Hindu or Muslim will not demolished a temple or mosque ,without the order from our system.You become so excited with babri masjid demolition.but it is only one.But do you have any idea how many temples destroyed in Pakistan?
> But these poor minority Hindus in pakistan will not get any justice,I am sure.even shias is threatened by majority sunni muslims,then what is hope of this hindus.I dont see any light of hope for them in Pakistan.



Well so do ours.

For the time being Indian Muslims are in the same boat. Your SC failed to stop anti-Muslim forces in India.


----------



## Contrarian

Spring Onion said:


> Nothing wrong being in favour of this thread.
> 
> What is wrong that you are doing in retaliation to the other thread in a wrong way.
> 
> Even then i dont mind posting of such threads by Indians highlighting issues of Pakistani minorities.
> 
> Its just that do NOT justify your wrongdoings by stating a different case.
> 
> Debate this different case in the context which it is about
> 
> 
> 
> *Well so do ours.*
> 
> For the time being Indian Muslims are in the same boat. Your SC failed to stop anti-Muslim forces in India.


Bull$hit.
Discrimination against Minorities is well built in Pakistani psyche.
This starts from numerous scholars pointing out biases in text books which teach hate against Hindus in particular.

In entire Pakistan, there are hundreds of cases of kidnapping and forced conversions against Hindus. Their lands have been taken away. They cant get marriage certificates in Pakistan, they can not become Prime Minister and President of Pakistan.
The entire system of Pakistan and its officials conspires against the minorities - Hindus and Ahmadis in particular.

They are treated as second grade citizens.

That is why we have *lakhs* of Hindus who have fled Pakistan to India in the last 2 decades itself.

This hate is so inbuilt in Pakistan psyche that they support terrorist organizations like JuD, they celebrate when Ahmadis are killed.
Pakistan has not progressed from the times of Aurangzeb when Hindus and others were persecuted heavily.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## [Bregs]

Religious intolerance at its best


----------



## India_rocks

Time to destroy some masjids in India.


----------



## OrionHunter

Truth Finder said:


> Good counter thread.


Yeah! The one posted today by* Aeronaut* about demolition of some 'Mosque' in India and he went to town on this, posting all sorts of pics trying his darnedest to paint Yindoos as the villains and the evil ones! 

I wonder what he has to say to this?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaunty

OrionHunter said:


> Yeah! The one posted today by* Aeronaut* about demolition of some 'Mosque' in India and he went to town on this, posting all sorts of pics trying his darnedest to paint Yindoos as the villains and the evil ones!
> 
> I wonder what he has to say to this?



The excuse would be that they are allowed to do all sorts of injustice to minorities because they don't call themselves secular.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hkdas

Spring Onion said:


> Today is 6th December and Babri Mosque demolition by Hindu fanatics was a big incident. You cant just shrug your shoulders on that.
> 
> Apart from that comparing it with an act of an individual land mafia man is only uncalled for.
> 
> On a personal front i will NEVER defend the builder's action or even compare it with demolition of babri mosque for justification.
> 
> 
> 
> You can ignore the wrongdoing done by your countrymen in case of destroying babri mosque but dont think this is a useless thread.
> 
> i would like to debate and discuss and snub the ones from Pakistan who are involved in grabbing and demolishing the Hindu temple in Pakistan.
> 
> Until we highlight it, the issues wont resolve


Babri Mosque demolition was the only incident in india were a holy place is demolished. but in Pakistan this is happening in almost every year.



India_rocks said:


> Time to destroy some masjids in India.


we are not Pakistanis to do that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

I fail to understand the purpose of posting 1 year old news??? already been discussed & condemned by all ...


----------



## acid rain

Spring Onion said:


> Nothing wrong being in favour of this thread.
> 
> What is wrong that you are doing in retaliation to the other thread in a wrong way.
> 
> Even then i dont mind posting of such threads by Indians highlighting issues of Pakistani minorities.
> 
> Its just that do NOT justify your wrongdoings by stating a different case.
> 
> Debate this different case in the context which it is about
> 
> 
> 
> Well so do ours.
> 
> For the time being Indian Muslims are in the same boat. Your SC failed to stop anti-Muslim forces in India.



hahaha wake us up when an Indian muslim asks the GOI to buy tickets for him to go to Pakistan or when Indian Muslims start flocking to Pakistan out of fear.....I am not brushing the problems under the carpet but if one analyses each incident as to the reason why it happened then its not only India's Hindus who are at fault.


----------



## Bang Galore

Spring Onion said:


> Today is *6th December *and Babri Mosque demolition by Hindu fanatics was a big incident. You cant just shrug your shoulders on that.



_I say chaps.....Pakistan is really ahead of India...by about 24 hours or so......... Or maybe backward by some 21 years......_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Spring Onion

hkdas said:


> Babri Mosque demolition was the only incident in india were a holy place is demolished. but in Pakistan this is happening in almost every year.
> 
> 
> we are not Pakistanis to do that.




babri Mosque was not a mobile Mosque unlike those every years happening you are talking about.

Babri Mosque was a historical monument razed by Hindu extremists



[Bregs] said:


> Religious intolerance at its best




Nothing to do with religious intolerance. Its an illegal construction and land mafia case.

You need to read before commenting



Bang Galore said:


> _I say chaps.....Pakistan is really ahead of India...by about 24 hours or so......... Or maybe backward by some 21 years......_



 excuse me for my overlooking calender.


----------



## AnnoyingOrange

I wonder why PAkistanis are so bothered about a Shia Building....while they can do nothing about this:

Saudi regime demolishes Masjid al-Haram holy sites in Mecca - Oppressed Peoples Online Word





Spring Onion said:


> babri Mosque was not a mobile Mosque unlike those every years happening you are talking about.
> 
> Babri Mosque was a historical monument razed by Hindu extremists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing to do with religious intolerance. Its an illegal construction and land mafia case.
> 
> You need to read before commenting
> 
> 
> 
> excuse me for my overlooking calender.


----------



## GURU DUTT

Spring Onion said:


> babri Mosque was not a mobile Mosque unlike those every years happening you are talking about.
> 
> Babri Mosque was a historical monument razed by Hindu extremists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing to do with religious intolerance. Its an illegal construction and land mafia case.
> 
> You need to read before commenting


jana ji let me ask you a question what will you say if a "gunda" by force evicts a noble person from his house forcefully and after few years the sons and grand sons of the noble person throw owt the family of thet "gunda" owt of there home 

same is the case here if tommorow isrealies or christians demolish the mosque at birth place of Mohhamad saab in jureslam and irect a church or a saynagouge there what will be muslim response to it ....now the fact is ram mandir at ayodhya holds the same importance for hindus as jeruslam holds for muslims ...hope you got the point


----------



## Spring Onion

AnnoyingOrange said:


> I wonder why PAkistanis are so bothered about a Shia Building....while they can do nothing about this:
> 
> Saudi regime demolishes Masjid al-Haram holy sites in Mecca - Oppressed Peoples Online Word



There is nothing shia. these were places where wives, relatives of the Prophet lived or anything associated with them.



GURU DUTT said:


> jana ji let me ask you a question what will you say if a "gunda" by force evicts a noble person from his house forcefully and after few years the sons and grand sons of the noble person throw owt the family of thet "gunda" owt of there home
> 
> same is the case here if tommorow isrealies or christians demolish the mosque at birth place of Mohhamad saab in jureslam and irect a church or a saynagouge there what will be muslim response to it ....now the fact is ram mandir at ayodhya holds the same importance for hindus as jeruslam holds for muslims ...hope you got the point



You will go through the legal process and not act like invaders.

Its your country you have free hand to demolish all Mosques in India if you can destroy a historical one you can do same with any there.

The only point here is of debate something is done legally and the same thing is done through fanatics.


----------



## bornmoron

"Tit for Tat" thread ?????


----------



## GURU DUTT

Spring Onion said:


> There is nothing shia. these were places where wives, relatives of the Prophet lived or anything associated with them.
> 
> 
> 
> You will go through the legal process and not act like invaders.
> 
> Its your country you have free hand to demolish all Mosques in India if you can destroy a historical one you can do same with any there.
> 
> The only point here is of debate something is done legally and the same thing is done through fanatics.


well you did not answer my question about muslim response if ever israel erects there holy struture over birth place of mohhammad saab ......and you are lecturing me about "legal procedures" lolzzzz when was the last time muslims payed heed to any "legal procedures" when even it was the cartoon row or reccentli quran burning issue and some movie a guy made in USA aginst islam and here we are talking about the most sacred hindu temple in the world ....lolzzzz aap karo to theek ham kare to charecter dheela ...bahut na insafi hai ye

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hussain0216

How can we even oppose this after the destruction of the babri masjid


----------



## HariPrasad

I want BJP to incorporate an agend of giving Bangladeshi and Pakistani hindu a citizenship of India in their manifesto.


----------



## GURU DUTT

hussain0216 said:


> How can we even oppose this after the destruction of the babri masjid


i was personalli there and one of those who brought it (dispeuted structure at ayodhya on 6-12-2-1992)down and its the proudest moment of my life ...what is you gonna do about it

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hkdas

Spring Onion said:


> babri Mosque was not a mobile Mosque unlike those every years happening you are talking about.
> 
> Babri Mosque was a historical monument razed by Hindu extremists



the place ayodhya is the most holy place for Hindus.. the mosque was at a place were hindus and Buddhists also claim that place to be theirs, (similar to the Jerusalem were misilims, christians and jews claim that place to be theirs) it is the basic reason for that incident. this case is still in the court. there are many mosques in india and many are largest and oldest than any mosque found in pakistan and they are not in a danger of demolition. this is the only incident in india were a mosque is demolished. the case is also very complicated to solve that is why this case is still in the court. 

bro, in Pakistan all the temples and churches in Pakistan are in a danger of get demolished. every year there are incidents of demolition of temples and churches are occurring and no one has been punished till now in Pakistan for this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farhan_9909

Not only sad but concerning indeed

if possible the govt should help them rebuilt the temple at the same site.

Pakistan is more about minority than muslim.Remeber Pakistan until 1956 was called as state of pakistan and later after hijacked by Islamist renamed as Islamic republic.


----------



## Bombaywalla

LOL

This forum and its moderators are one massive joke. What a complete and utter sh#t show.


----------



## qamar1990

Contrarian said:


> *100-year-old temple demolished in Pakistan, angry Hindus ask govt to arrange tickets to India*
> 
> A century-old temple in Karachi was hurriedly demolished by a builder despite a Pakistani court hearing a petition seeking a stay on such a move, triggering protests by the minority Hindu community on Sunday.
> 
> Besides razing the pre-Partition Shri Rama Pir Mandir in Karachi's Soldier Bazar, the builder demolished several houses near it on Saturday.
> 
> Nearly 40 people, a majority of them Hindus, became homeless as a result, The Express Tribune reported on Sunday.
> 
> Following the demolition, the Pakistan Hindu Council organised a protest outside the Karachi Press Club on Sunday afternoon.
> 
> They protested the demolition by the builder and the lack of action on the part of authorities.
> 
> The Sindh High Court is hearing a petition seeking a stay on any move to demolish Shri Rama Pir Mandir.
> 
> "They destroyed our 'mandir' and humiliated our gods," an angry man named Prakash was quoted as saying by the Tribune.
> 
> The demolition team placed the statues of four Hindu deities to one side, but local residents accused them of taking away gold jewellery and crowns that had adorned the statues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pointing to bruises on his arms, another man identified as Lakshman said, "They hit me with their guns when I tried to stop them. I told them to kill me instead of destroying our holy place."
> 
> A woman named Banwri said the demolition team arrived at around 11 am while she was preparing breakfast.
> 
> She rushed outside when she heard the sound of a bulldozer and was given instructions to move her bed, cupboard and other essential items outside her home.
> 
> "I watched my house go down in just minutes and I couldn't do anything," she said.
> 
> Banwri said that during the demolition, the area was cordoned off by police and paramilitary Pakistan Rangers.
> 
> Outsiders were not allowed to enter the area, she added.
> 
> Saveeta was among the 40-odd people who lost their homes. With her husband away from Karachi, she said she and her three children would spend the nights in the open.
> 
> The area around the temple had 150 Hindu residents and some four families lived in each of the houses that were demolished, according to an elderly resident named Kaali Das.
> 
> "People were living in cramped houses, separated only by curtains. Over here, we live like animals," he said.
> 
> Angered by the demolition, the Hindus demanded that the government should arrange tickets to India for them. "If you don't want us, we will go to India," screamed a woman.
> 
> 
> 
> Another man said the temple was "as sacred to us as your mosque is to you."
> 
> However, police officials completely denied the existence of the temple.
> 
> They said they had orders to remove "encroachments".
> 
> DSP Pervaiz Iqbal said, "There was no temple there. There were just Hindu gods present inside the houses and we made sure that they were safe."
> 
> The people were given plenty of time to remove their belongings from their houses, he said.
> 
> "We did not injure anyone. In fact, those people threw stones on us and our SHO Abid Hussain Shah was injured," he added.
> 
> The local residents managed to find a plaque of the temple from under the debris.
> 
> Maharaj Badri, who lived inside the temple, denied that the land had been encroached upon.
> 
> "Our ancestors have been living here since independence. We are not encroachers," he said.
> *Military Lands and Cantonment Director Zeenat Ahmed contended the temple was "untouched" and denied it was demolished.*
> 
> The operation was aimed against illegal occupants and temples are "old grant property," she said.
> 
> "The builder had possession of the place since years and these people were encroachers, and encroachers have no religion," Ahmed said.
> 
> President Asif Ali Zardari took note of reports of the demolition of the temple in Karachi and sought a report on the incident from concerned authorities, presidential spokesman Farhatullah Babar said.
> 
> Zardari had expressed concern at the reports and directed authorities to look into the matter "to ensure that no discrimination was made to any community in any manner", Babar said.
> 
> The President reiterated the governments commitment to continue safeguarding the rights of minorities as enshrined in the Constitution.
> 
> 100-year-old temple demolished in Pakistan, angry Hindus ask govt to arrange tickets to India : Pakistan, News - India Today


very sad, i hope somebody with a heart comes to power in pakistan. 
so at least they can have pity on the helpless pakistanis, our politicians are the worst type of dogs, they bite the hand that feeds them.


----------



## Alpha1

Very sad incident; should'nt have happened; Every hindu in pakistani is as much pakistani as any muslim in Pakistan is
It is not even allowed in Islam either


----------



## halupridol

HariPrasad said:


> I want BJP to incorporate an agend of giving Bangladeshi and Pakistani hindu a citizenship of India in their manifesto.


no need


----------



## HariPrasad

halupridol said:


> no need



why?


----------



## halupridol

we have our own problms.....solve thm first


----------



## HariPrasad

halupridol said:


> we have our own problms.....solve thm first




Nonsense.

No country is ever problem free.


----------



## halupridol

HariPrasad said:


> Nonsense.
> 
> No country is ever problem free.


so u saying tht give hindus(foreigners) citizenship has any sense


----------



## MKI 30

The double standard has been exposed. 

The Indian Govt should take this up at highest level and internationalize it so as to get the world attention on minority treatment in pakistan. Heck these people are wanting to come to India. 

What can be more humiliating for a nation when its own people don't want to live there anymore? In past we have seen the same. 

The world needs to take a stand on this and make sure the minority in pakistan does not become victim of the hateful policies of the Govt in charge. 

The Hindus in pakistan should organize a mass protest to highlight the inhuman treatment being lend to them.


----------



## ranjeet

Forget about temples, there was a news about a dead body of hindu, who was buried in a cemetery was dug out and thrown on the road.

Forget about temples, there was a news about a dead body of hindu, who was buried in a cemetery was dug out and thrown on the road.


----------



## HariPrasad

halupridol said:


> so u saying tht give hindus(foreigners) citizenship has any sense




Yes.

Particularly Bangladesh Hindus and Pakistani Hindus as they faced unprecedented religious discrimination.


----------



## halupridol

HariPrasad said:


> Yes.
> 
> Particularly Bangladesh Hindus and Pakistani Hindus as they faced unprecedented religious discrimination.


how does somthng occuring out of india precede our own problms...or do u thnk giving thm foreignrs citiznshp will help us somehow


----------



## AUz

This is very bad and unacceptable 

Hindus are our brothers too...and they must be provided equal rights!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

halupridol said:


> how does somthng occuring out of india precede our own problms...or do u thnk giving thm foreignrs citiznshp will help us somehow




You are ignoring Historical facts. If they would have come back to India, they would have got Indian citizenship. They stayed in Pakistan or BD in hope that there will be no discrimination. But that happened. Now we not close our eyes towards the problem faced by Pak and BD hindus.


----------



## Ayush

@Aeronaut


----------



## Leviza

This is just a thread to counter what's happening in india ... 

Poster putting up as if this happened yesterday .. but failed to realize the name of president Zardari in the end of the article... mind that he left the position around few months ago and this could be any time b/w his time of 5 years

Shame on you indians who are posting as this happened yesterday ... 

Also they are not looking things positively as they think hindu's in Pakistan are the most innocent people, Gov documents saying there was no Temple on this place registered , it was just homes of hindus who have these pictures and gods in their home,... again there was no registered temple on that area ....


----------



## halupridol

HariPrasad said:


> You are ignoring Historical facts. If they would have come back to India, they would have got Indian citizenship. They stayed in Pakistan or BD in hope that there will be no discrimination. But that happened. Now we not close our eyes towards the problem faced by* Pak* and *BD* hindus.


?????
so thts ur logic????
just amazing...they hindu thts why.......hamne thekedari nahi karni...
with d heap of problms,corruption,comunalism,regionalism,separetism,inflation,dowry,poverty,illiteracy.......wht about thm..


----------



## SrNair

Spring Onion said:


> Nothing wrong being in favour of this thread.
> 
> What is wrong that you are doing in retaliation to the other thread in a wrong way.
> 
> Even then i dont mind posting of such threads by Indians highlighting issues of Pakistani minorities.
> 
> Its just that do NOT justify your wrongdoings by stating a different case.
> 
> Debate this different case in the context which it is about
> 
> 
> 
> Well so do ours.
> 
> For the time being Indian Muslims are in the same boat. Your SC failed to stop anti-Muslim forces in India.



You are a pakistani.You always defend your country whether it is right or wrong.But situation of minorities in India and pakistan has too much different .Well person outsides the pakistan
can feel the terror experienced by minorities in that country,then what is real ground situation
hard to imagine.Due to political or ideological influence some muslims in kashmir,only kashmir cross
the border to pakistan.But we Indians can see lot of hindus and other minorities from pakistan escape.often in large numbers .Indian muslims from other country not experienced the terror
like situation similar to minorities in pakistan.So they dont want to go to pakistan ,their heaven is here in India.Some problems like 2002 riots,Babri Masjid experienced in past,and some problem is also present now.After all India is largest diverse country in the world.Problems will form ,but at the end all are Indians.
But in pakistan, minorities regularly humilated and some forced to give jizya.Large numbers of minorities forced converted etc.Like salt in wound,terrorists also attack minorities.Can you diagree with that?
But in India these problems is completely absent
And at last pakistan and pakistanis are not the angel of Indian muslims.First make an order and discipline in your house,then peep in to neighbours house.


----------



## bronxbull

Manmohan Singh is an Arora Sikh.


----------



## kaykay

And Some Pakistanis are concerned about Babri Masjid. Lols


----------



## Shadow_Hunter

Religious intolerance is becoming more and more accepted in Pakistan. Is it any wonder that PAkistan today is the breeding ground for all terrorists of the world. Now people think of terrorism whenever they hear about Pakistan.


----------



## Kaniska

haviZsultan said:


> This is a pretty old article which I read long ago.
> 
> Still Hindus should be provided equal rights in Pakistan. Lets not forget the sacrifices of people like Jogindar Nath Mandal and Justice Bhagwandas for Pakistan. Hindus are a valuable part of Pakistan and comprise atleast 8.5% of the Sindh population. They should be accorded full protection.
> 
> Jogindar Nath Mandal knew about the biases Muslims had but still joined the Muslim League and supported Jinnah on every step. He only resigned after Jinnah's death because Pakistan's secular vision was being razed.
> 
> Deepak Perwani created the largest Kurta in the world bringing fame to Pakistan.
> 
> Quaid E Azam was always a secularist who strived to ensure equal rights for all Pakistani citizens. He said specifically that Pakistan would not be a theocratic nation. It would be a secular republic.
> 
> This is what Quaid E Azam said:
> *"Muslims! Protect your Hindu Neighbours.* Cooperate with the Government and the officials in protecting your Hindu Neighbours against these lawless elements, fifth columnists and cliques. Pakistan must be governed through the properly constituted Government and not by cliques or fifth columnists or Mobs."




You are right and i agree with you on your vision about Jinah. But i feel Pakistan as of today is different that Jinnah has ever dreamt of...He was a modern,secular and educated intellectual who has honestly thought to develop Muslim of Indian sub continent with creation of separate nation....But i am still have a thought that the philosophy of Jinnah is been reflected in Pakistan of today.


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

...and the Pakistanis still have the guts to question our secularism.

Bloody idiots...name any head of a security agency or Defence force or Police force or a Chief minister who is a hindu in your country and then come and talk to us about secularism.


----------



## hari sud

Shame on you Pakis.

You talk about Babari Masjid. Look what you are doing yourself demolishing Hindu temples.


----------



## KRAIT

Spring Onion said:


> Today is 6th December and Babri Mosque demolition by Hindu fanatics was a big incident. You cant just shrug your shoulders on that.
> Until we highlight it, the issues wont resolve


Madam ji, *50 temples* were destroyed in Pakistan when this news of Babri demolition reached there.

It was also a big incident. There was a thread on it too for us to discuss that but instead of discussion, Mods closed it. And I know who. 

Hypocrisy, don't you think ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TOPGUN

Contrarian said:


> Muslim Fanaticism with full collusion of authorities.
> 
> This is what they do when they think they can get away with it. I dont see any improvement since the days of Aurangzeb there. They are carrying on the tradition.



First of do not list your thoughts to all muslim's by you using the word "Muslim Fanaticism" because i am more sad by this news then you might be do not direct your thoughts towards one race or religion direct towards the ones that have done wrong. Second this is very sad and WRONG this should never happen to anyone ones house of GOD ,shame to these builders/haters and may justice be done and may the hindus of Pakistan be left in peace and harmony.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

Well nothing out of the ordinary here.Non muslims have islamophobia and are condemned,but does anyone ask if a serious part of the muslim population has 'kafir'phobia or not?
This kind of callous indifference to sentiments of others by a substantial portion of its followers is what has led to bad name for islamic faith worldwide.


----------



## bronxbull

whats left now,better come to india.



haviZsultan said:


> This is a pretty old article which I read long ago.
> 
> Still Hindus should be provided equal rights in Pakistan. Lets not forget the sacrifices of people like Jogindar Nath Mandal and Justice Bhagwandas for Pakistan. Hindus are a valuable part of Pakistan and comprise atleast 8.5% of the Sindh population. They should be accorded full protection.
> 
> Jogindar Nath Mandal knew about the biases Muslims had but still joined the Muslim League and supported Jinnah on every step. He only resigned after Jinnah's death because Pakistan's secular vision was being razed.
> 
> Deepak Perwani created the largest Kurta in the world bringing fame to Pakistan.
> 
> Quaid E Azam was always a secularist who strived to ensure equal rights for all Pakistani citizens. He said specifically that Pakistan would not be a theocratic nation. It would be a secular republic.
> 
> This is what Quaid E Azam said:
> *"Muslims! Protect your Hindu Neighbours.* Cooperate with the Government and the officials in protecting your Hindu Neighbours against these lawless elements, fifth columnists and cliques. Pakistan must be governed through the properly constituted Government and not by cliques or fifth columnists or Mobs."



Jinnah saab toh koi purane era ke aadmi te jo 1948 mein hi khatm hogya.


----------



## American Pakistani

Very very shameful news. A shameful moment for us Pakistanis indeed.

Nor our religion taught us this nor founding fathers of Pakistan.

Hazrat Jinnah (R.A) must be feeling pain as he always taught to love minorities. How can we forget his famous quote;



> *“You are free; you are free to go to your temples. You are free to go to your mosques or to any other places of worship in this State of Pakistan. You may belong to any religion, caste or creed—that has nothing to do with the business of the State.” *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## livingdead

AUSTERLITZ said:


> Well nothing out of the ordinary here.Non muslims have islamophobia and are condemned,but does anyone ask if a serious part of the muslim population has 'kafir'phobia or not?
> This kind of callous indifference to sentiments of others by a substantial portion of its followers is what has led to bad name for islamic faith worldwide.


The word kafir itself is lased with fobia... like the word **** .... people of other religion do not have such terms to describe others.
This is not a case of hatred, more to do with apathy. I dont think temple was targetted by muslims as such.


----------



## RazPaK

Stupid bhartees.


Why the **** are you crying?

You Yindians don't even treat your own hindus right, and now you are worrying about Pakistanis.

GTFO.


----------



## KRAIT

RazPaK said:


> Stupid bhartees.
> 
> 
> Why the **** are you crying?
> 
> You Yindians don't even treat your own hindus right, and now you are worrying about Pakistanis.
> 
> GTFO.


And you guy sare crying on Babri Masjid thread where as you kill 100s of Muslims in your country everyday.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sms

RazPaK said:


> Stupid bhartees.
> 
> 
> Why the **** are you crying?
> 
> You Yindians don't even treat your own hindus right, and now you are worrying about Pakistanis.
> 
> GTFO.





KRAIT said:


> And you guy sare crying on Babri Masjid thread where as you kill 100s of Muslims in your country everyday.



Correction... blasts 100 on Muslims in to pieces, kills thousands every day and worst of all trade Muslim lives for few quick bucks (read drone attack).

Hypocrisy at and stupidity at it's best!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Contrarian

TOPGUN said:


> First of do not list your thoughts to all muslim's by you using the word "Muslim Fanaticism" because i am more sad by this news then you might be do not direct your thoughts towards one race or religion direct towards the ones that have done wrong. Second this is very sad and WRONG this should never happen to anyone ones house of GOD ,shame to these builders/haters and may justice be done and may the hindus of Pakistan be left in peace and harmony.


I would have agreed with you had this been an isolated case.
In retaliation for one babri Pakistani's destroyed over 50 temples in Pakistan.
Do you see the difference in scale?

Almost all Pakistani's are rabid Islamists who understand only force or threat. Of their own, if they were decent people you would have atleast seen ONE protest right? When Israel does something in Palestine, *millions of Pakistani's* protest, burn flags, change facebook dp's to show solidarity.

Please tell me whether even ONE protest was organized because of this - something that happened to non Muslims in Pakistan?

If the answer is no, then the branding of Pakistani's as terrorists is clear as daylight. They dont care about what they themselves do to non muslims and care more for the bloody Palestinians in Gaza.


----------



## Devil Soul

*Nostalgic memories lift spirits of Hindu pilgrims*
By Sarfaraz Memon
Published: December 9, 2013





A Hindu boy rings a bell at the Sadh Belo Temple in Sukkur. PHOTO: EXPRESS

*SUKKUR: For Sanwal Das, an Indian visitor, there is no difference between India and Pakistan when it comes to love, affection and hospitality.*

Das used to live in Ghotki till 1962 when he migrated to India. His cousins still live in Jarwar therefore he sees Pakistan, in general, and Sindh, in particular, as his second home.






Das now lives in village Raj Nand near Raipur in Chhattisgarh, India, and runs a small confectionary shop. He has come to Pakistan to attend the birth anniversary of Sain Shadha Ram.

The people back in India used to scare him by saying that it was very dangerous to visit Pakistan because of the rising incidents of terrorism but during his visit he has seen no such thing. “I think misconceptions are the main reason behind the tense relations between the two countries.”

Seventy-two-year-old Indira Wazirani — migrated to India from Karachi in 1947. “We used to live in a three-storey building on Burnes Road. I was only six-years old and had just started going to school when we moved to India.”

Recalling her childhood, she says, “I still remember the _pakoras_ and _gol gappay_ of Papoo.” She narrates that Papoo sold her chips which she was fond of. After partition, she recalls, a man came over to her house and handed her father Rs300 to take over their residence. “Someone please take me to Karachi, because I am dying to see my Karachi and Burnes Road,” Wazirani pleads with gleaming eyes.






Her younger sister, Chanda Virani, works as a journalist with Sindhu Desh Television and this is her fourth consecutive visit to Pakistan. “I was not born in Sindh, but I don’t know why Sindh attracts me and I come to pay homage to the land of love,” she says. She feels at home when in Sindh as it embraces her as soon as she sets foot here. “My elder sister is passionate about Sindh, especially Karachi, where she was born.”

“Believe me when I say, though we live in Mumbai, we sing the songs of Sindh.” There are some visa restrictions because of which they cannot visit Karachi, but one day they will surely visit Karachi and go to Burnes Road to have a look at their old home and other places, she says.

A delegation of 84 Hindu pilgrims from India led by Sant Yudister Lal entered Pakistan through Wagah border on December 1.

They went to Mirpur Mathelo to attend the three-day birth anniversary of Sain Shadha Ram in Shadhani Darbar Hayat Pitafi. On Sunday, the delegation visited Sadh Belo Temple in Sukkur, where thousands of Hindus from across the province accorded warm welcome to Lal and other members of the delegation.

Talking to the media, Lal says he used to visit Ghotki and Sukkur almost every year in connection with the annual celebrations of Shadhani Darbar.

“The people of both the countries love and respect each other, which is a binding force.” The delegation, after their two-day stay in Ghotki, will leave for Lahore. They will leave Pakistan on December 12.

_Published in The Express Tribune, December 9th, 2013._


----------



## queerbait

Over a hundred Hindu refugees from Pakistan held a protest outside the office of United Nations (UN) here on the occasion of International Human Rights Day.

They submitted a memorandum addressed to UN Secretary General Ban-ki-Moon at the United Nations information centre demanding Indian citizenship to refugees. Protestors said that para-military religious terrorist outfits in Sindh have been harassing and terrorising Hindus.

The trail of harassment, murder, abduction, kidnapping of girls and their forced conversion as well as un-consensual marriages with the Muslims backed by the security establishment.

Such a situation is resulting in a gradual exodus of Sindhi Hindus from their historical and indigenous land - Sindh, and the Islamic Republic of Pakistan, said Khemu Kalani (name changed), one of the protestors who along with 114 other Hindus came from Sindh province of Pakistan on a tourist visa to India via Rajasthan.

“These crimes committed against Hindus fall in the category of crimes against humanity and violation of various United Nations covenants, conventions, treaties, resolutions and instruments, particularly of the Article II, III, and IV of the Convention on the Prevention and Punishment of the Crime of Genocide,” said Swami Om of the Hindu Veer Sena, who was accompanying the protestors.

Gomti, 39, could not hold back her tears as she recalled tales of horror of young Hindu women being abducted, raped and converted in Sindh province of Pakistan. She is among the 750 Pakistani Hindu people who have fled Pakistan and come to Delhi. Ganga, a 42 year old woman (name changed) said that she left Sindh province of Pakistan and has come to Delhi with her husband and their six children.

“We are called as kafir (or the non believer) in Pakistan; our children are not allowed to study in schools unless they convert to Islam and read the kalma. Wives of Hindu men are picked up and raped.

“When we go to police station to register complaints, the police drive us away saying rape is no big deal, has he taken anything from you?,” said Gomti, tears rolling down her cheeks.

Nahar Singh, a Delhiite who has given shelter to over 750 Pakistani Hindu refugees who came to Delhi over the past 18 months said, “ All they want is to live with respect and be allowed to stay as Hindus; the Government of India should grant them citizenship.”

Nahar Singh said that the refugee have already appealed to the President of India and all major constitutional authorities in the country including the Prime Minister, but in vain.

Nahar Singh added that thousands of these victimised Hindus, as well as their human rights defenders have sought refuge in India, where they no doubt face various legal, economic, and social issues.

The Centre, which has to either accept these refugees on the humanitarian grounds by recognising their refugee status or confer them the citizenship of India, has not come forth with any concrete decision.

Pakistani Hindu Refugees Stage Demonstration outside UN Office on Rights Day -The New Indian Express

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RescueRanger

This thread will go places.


----------



## queerbait

RescueRanger said:


> This thread will go places.



There will be denial, babri masjid will be mentioned, it will obviously end with the question : kashmir kiska hai?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RescueRanger

queerbait said:


> There will be denial, babri masjid will be mentioned, it will obviously end with the question : kashmir kiska hai?


Duck Kashmir, over-rated piece of real estate.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## blood

but congress b#tch will give aadhar cards to bangladeshis but not citizenship to pakistani hindus
jai ho sonia mata ki ! 
sad situation really,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmad1996

queerbait said:


> There will be denial, babri masjid will be mentioned, it will obviously end with the question : kashmir kiska hai?



No, let's talk about Hyderabad, Junagadh kiska hai


----------



## Cherokee

Ahmad1996 said:


> No, let's talk about Hyderabad, Junagadh kiska hai



Ukhaad le naa jo ukhaadna hai . Why ya talking . Oh yeah i remember you can do nothing about it except crying a river .

And Hyderabad Kiska hai . 

Here's the answer from MP of Hyderabad , Assasudin Owaisi 






Now cry baby Cry . There is no ummah love here .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RescueRanger

PLEASE KEEP TO THE DISCUSSION, THIS IS NOT ABOUT KASHMIR OR ISLAM. SO PLEASE DISCUSS THE TOPIC AT HAND.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Victory

Ahmad1996 said:


> No, let's talk about Hyderabad, Junagadh kiska hai


India ka hai bete

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Friei Indien

what else one can expect from pakistanis


----------



## halupridol

they r not indians....we dont have any say in the matter...........period


if they r unhappy,they can apply for indian citizenship.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kurama

halupridol said:


> they r not indians....we dont have any say in the matter...........period
> 
> 
> if they r unhappy,they can apply for indian citizenship.


Buddy I think it's not about being INDIAN or not. It's about basic human dignity and life. Every minority in pakistan live like a sheep and Pakistani Sunni muslims behave like wolfs. These filthy people take pride in abducting minority girls and raping them, even you will see a parliament of pakistani defending these action of PDF. Shame on pakistanis..

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
1


----------



## Cherokee

RescueRanger said:


> PLEASE KEEP TO THE DISCUSSION, THIS IS NOT ABOUT KASHMIR OR ISLAM. SO PLEASE DISCUSS THE TOPIC AT HAND.



Sorry i went offtpic . But what i believe is Jinnah wanted a county where Muslims can practice their religion freely and not Muslim country . He was the second biggest Muslim leader in the islamic world after Mustafa kemal ataturk . If he would have lived few more years , things might would have different for Pakistan . Most of the people put the fallacies of Z.A. Buttoo , Ayub khan and yahya khan on hi. which is sad .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

halupridol said:


> they r not indians....we dont have any say in the matter...........period
> 
> 
> if they r unhappy,they can apply for indian citizenship.


Very balanced response. Thank you.


----------



## halupridol

Kurama said:


> Buddy I think it's not about being INDIAN or not. It's about basic human dignity and life. Every minority in pakistan live like a sheep and Pakistani Sunni muslims behave like wolfs. These filthy people take pride in abducting minority girls and raping them, even you will see a parliament of pakistani defending these action of PDF. Shame on pakistanis..


if i say something alot of guys will be angry......so
.....bad things happen in every part of world,,,we can only but show concern.............however our prime concern shud lie with our motherland...let others figure out there problems themselves...no need to go berserk over matters which r not our own.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

Kurama said:


> These filthy people take pride in abducting minority girls and raping them, even you will see a parliament of pakistani defending these action of PDF. Shame on pakistanis..



Reported for breach of forum rules, please adhere to forum rules, negative point given due to breach of forum rules. Forum rules are available here:
Topics banned on PDF
Tameez (civility) is mandatory!

FINALLY, PLEASE DO NOT BRING ISLAM INTO THIS DEBATE. @Aeronaut @nuclearpak


----------



## RescueRanger

Kurama said:


> girls and rape them to convert,


A real pot calling the kettle moment right here. @WebMaster


----------



## Kurama

halupridol said:


> if i say something alot of guys will be angry......so
> .....bad things happen in every part of world,,,we can only but show concern.............however our prime concern shud lie with our motherland...let others figure out there problems themselves...no need to go berserk over matters which r not our own.....


I agree with you. But being a human I think we should must make our concern registered. that's all



queerbait said:


> *The trail of harassment, murder, abduction, kidnapping of girls and their forced conversion as well as un-consensual marriages with the Muslims backed by the security establishment.*


@RescueRanger what do you think of this

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## queerbait

halupridol said:


> they r not indians....we dont have any say in the matter...........period
> 
> 
> if they r unhappy,they can apply for indian citizenship.



But we are not giving them citizenship , are we....atleast this government does not.We are secular no doubt, but the plight of hindu communities does touch a raw chord in majority of indians in india.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

Kurama said:


> @RescueRanger what do you think of this



It is against the forum rules to discuss these subjects. Please refer to the forum rules, any further attempts to bring "Islam" into this discussion or post allegations which are not proven will result in a REPORT.

Please discuss the issue of Asylum and protest, do not engage in religion bashing. Any further posts made defaming Muslims or terms such as "these filthy people" will result in another report. Keep the discussion civil and clean. 

Thank you.


----------



## queerbait

RescueRanger said:


> Reported for breach of forum rules, please adhere to forum rules, negative point given due to breach of forum rules. Forum rules are available here:
> Topics banned on PDF
> Tameez (civility) is mandatory!
> 
> FINALLY, PLEASE DO NOT BRING ISLAM INTO THIS DEBATE. @Aeronaut @nuclearpak



How can we not bring Islam in this debate, under islamic laws a man can only marry a girl from muslim community...these thugs are abducting these girls, forcefully converting them into islam and marrying them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

queerbait said:


> How can we not bring Islam in this debate, under islamic laws a man can only marry a girl from muslim community...these thugs are abducting these girls, forcefully converting them into islam and marrying them.



Where is your evidence for this... Who are you calling thugs? What ISLAMIC LAWS are you referring to? 

Also finally: refer to Webmaster's rules about topics banned on PDF. I will not repeat myself again.

@WebMaster , sir... Perhaps we need to make everyone aware of what the limits of civil discussion are here on PDF. Thank you in advance kind sir.


----------



## queerbait

RescueRanger said:


> Very balanced respon





RescueRanger said:


> Where is your evidence for this... Who are you calling thugs? What ISLAMIC LAWS are you referring to?
> 
> Also finally: refer to Webmaster's rules about topics banned on PDF. I will not repeat myself again.
> 
> @WebMaster , sir... Perhaps we need to make everyone aware of what the limits of civil discussion are here on PDF. Thank you in advance kind sir.



I am calling the people who do that thugs, not entire Islam...and are you denying that these people are not using Islam as context to do these things.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kurama

RescueRanger said:


> It is against the forum rules to discuss these subjects. Please refer to the forum rules, any further attempts to bring "Islam" into this discussion or post allegations which are not proven will result in a REPORT.
> 
> Please discuss the issue of Asylum and protest, do not engage in religion bashing. Any further posts made defaming Muslims or terms such as "these filthy people" will result in another report. Keep the discussion civil and clean.
> 
> Thank you.


Oh I don't know what to say You are defending these people who are doing this by saying i am insulting Islam. By looking at your statement I can feel the end of Civilized world is near. I won't reply you any more on this topic. May god be with you.

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

queerbait said:


> I am calling the people who do that thugs, not entire Islam...and are you denying that these people are not using Islam as context to do these things.



*FORUM RULES PLEASE.*



Kurama said:


> Oh I don't know what to say You are defending these people .



Comprehension problem?


----------



## queerbait

RescueRanger said:


> *FORUM RULES PLEASE.*
> 
> 
> 
> Comprehension problem?



Man are you deliberately misunderstanding me, how is calling people who abduct minor girls and forcing people to convert, *thugs is against forum rules.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

What!!! Hindustan still haven't given them Nationality?



RescueRanger said:


> PLEASE KEEP TO THE DISCUSSION, THIS IS NOT ABOUT KASHMIR OR ISLAM. SO PLEASE DISCUSS THE TOPIC AT HAND.



Kya discuss karna hai bhai, check PDF archive of last 2 years, it has been discussed many time as it's not first time they are doing protest. There is no denial that they were not facing troubles here but they went to Hindustan with lot of hopes but alas Hindustan is using them to bash Pakistan instead of helping and giving nationality so that they can start new life.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gautam

No prize to guess who plotted all this conspiracy to malign Pakistan.


----------



## Imran Khan

still millions hindus living in pak . **** these guys

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dray

There is a reason why population of minorities, and especially Hindus, are in a constant decline in Pakistan. I believe within a decade or two Pakistan will be a completely minority free country. Good luck to them.

@*RescueRanger* Don't you think only religion is the problem here? The article is about some Pakistanis of one particular religion is after all Pakistanis of other religions, and just because they are of other religion. How can we discuss the issue without bringing religion here?

And while I agree that foul language should be avoided, but by ALL, there are far worst examples in PDF.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ahmad1996

Cherokee said:


> Ukhaad le naa jo ukhaadna hai . Why ya talking . Oh yeah i remember you can do nothing about it except crying a river .
> 
> And Hyderabad Kiska hai .
> 
> Here's the answer from MP of Hyderabad , Assasudin Owaisi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now cry baby Cry . There is no ummah love here .



I don't need to cry, I got my Pakistan and In sha Allah very soon I will free my brothers 



Victory said:


> India ka hai bete



Really if it did belong to India then why was operation polo conducted. People like you should be ashamed of yourselves, you know about everything but aren't ready to accept it, you think everything belongs to you but in reality it doesn't.

And then they said India is the largest democracy in the world.


----------



## liall

blood said:


> but congress b#tch will give aadhar cards to bangladeshis but not citizenship to pakistani hindus
> jai ho sonia mata ki !
> sad situation really,



They are Pakistanis dude. Why should we give them citizenship?


----------



## Kurama

LoveIcon said:


> What!!! Hindustan still haven't given them Nationality?
> 
> 
> 
> Kya discuss karna hai bhai, check PDF archive of last 2 years, it has been discussed many time as it's not first time they are doing protest. There is no denial that they were not facing troubles here but they went to Hindustan with lot of hopes but alas Hindustan is using them to bash Pakistan instead of helping and giving nationality so that they can start new life.


I bet they will get what they want after election. this congress and soinia is just next to $hit.


----------



## queerbait

liall said:


> They are Pakistanis dude. Why should we give them citizenship?



I understand they are pakistani's, and we a secular nation...but still most of our population is hindu.The least we could do is to exert pressure on pakistan to give them equal rights.


----------



## Kurama

queerbait said:


> I understand they are pakistani's, and we a secular nation...but still most of our population is hindu.The least we could do is to exert pressure on pakistan to give them equal rights.


 It's not abt only Hindu and Pakistani minority, we indians have given refuge to many people, our history is filled with it, so on basic human need India must answer the call. hell, we are also providing asylum to illegal bagladeshi who illegally came into our boundary, and they are asking. 
So we must help them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dray

LoveIcon said:


> What!!! Hindustan still haven't given them Nationality?
> 
> Kya discuss karna hai bhai, check PDF archive of last 2 years, it has been discussed many time as it's not first time they are doing protest. *There is no denial that they were not facing troubles here but they went to Hindustan with lot of hopes but alas Hindustan is using them to bash Pakistan instead of helping and giving nationality so that they can start new life.*



Why? Why we have to give them asylum? Why can't they live in their own country? Just because they are believers of a different faith? Why Govt. of Pakistan is blind to such intolerance?

And why can't others/Indians discuss or comment about this specific problem? Why there can be 10000 threads on atrocities in Indian Kashmir but similar threads on Pakistani Kashmir will be promptly closed and deleted from PDF server? How does living in denial helps?

And if this is the rule here, then why calling it an "International Forum", simple "Pakistani Forum" can defuse a lot of confusions.

@*RescueRanger*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

liall said:


> They are Pakistanis dude. Why should we give them citizenship?


who refuse citizenship to them ? they think out of border bhagwaan hanuman bless them


----------



## Sugarcane

DRAY said:


> Why? Why we have to give them asylum? Why can't they live in their own country? Just because they are believer of a different faith? Why Govt. of Pakistan is blind to such intolerance?



India will not done anything unique, just like other countries given asylum to prosecuted Muslims & Sikhs of India.


----------



## liall

Imran Khan said:


> who refuse citizenship to them ? they think out of border bhagwaan hanuman bless them



If religion was of that much importance why do you guys not like Afghans in your country?


----------



## Imran Khan

liall said:


> If religion was of that much importance why do you guys not like Afghans in your country?


un ki maan ki ................................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dray

LoveIcon said:


> India will not done anything unique, just like other countries given asylum to prosecuted Muslims & Sikhs of India.



We are not talking about a few prosecuted people here, we are talking about a very large number of ordinary citizens of Pakistan who are under constant trouble, not for their any act, but for their religion.


----------



## Ayush

De do unhe citizenship. 
Not every majority is like india's


----------



## Kurama

DRAY said:


> We are not talking about a few prosecuted people here, we are talking about a very large number of ordinary citizens of Pakistan who are under constant trouble, not for their any act, but for their religion.


What are you talking bro, they are the best class citizen the world has ever produced and never mention religion, It's a blasphemy against the the land of pure and their majority. you know what these people are.


----------



## Sugarcane

DRAY said:


> We are not talking about a few prosecuted people here, we are talking about a very large number of ordinary citizens of Pakistan who are under constant trouble, not for their any act, but for their religion.



Have all millions of minorities applied for asylum in India? If not than talk about the cases at hand. Meanwhile we are trying our best to pressurize our govt. to keep nut cases in check.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

DRAY said:


> And if this is the rule here, then why calling it an "International Forum", simple "Pakistani Forum" can defuse a lot of confusions.
> 
> @*RescueRanger*



1. This is first and foremost a Defense forum
2. Defense matters take priority here, not social or religious aspects of different cultures/countries
3. Don't give the "International Forum" nonsense, PDF is very accepting unlike BRF which has blacklisted all PTCL IP's and IDF where Pakistanis are a rare sight.
4. Forum rules, read them and know the difference in what happened when you open such threads on PDF


----------



## dray

RescueRanger said:


> 1. This is first and foremost a Defense forum
> 2. Defense matters take priority here, not social or religious aspects of different cultures/countries
> 3. Don't give the "International Forum" nonsense, PDF is very accepting unlike BRF which has blacklisted all PTCL IP's and IDF where Pakistanis are a rare sight.
> 4. Forum rules, read them and know the difference in what happened when you open such threads on PDF



If I am not missing anything, then PDF is primarily a defense forum with sub-forums to discuss other issues related to world affairs, politics, social issues, current events, and almost everything else. Can you name any topic on which PDF doesn't have a thread?

I know about BRF & IDF, I would also request you to compare alexa.com rankings of those websites vis-a-vis PDF to understand the consequences of their intolerance, even I don't go there being an Indian.

If this forum has a kind of master thread for Pakistani Hindus, then I don't think PDF actually has any problem with any thread related to Pakistani Hindus, and religious color comes when it is about Pakistani Hindus, there are also several threads on Indian Hindus & Indian Muslims.

You are a very balanced member, I don't know why you reacted so much this time. You must have noticed several posts on PDF bashing Hinduism in much worst manner, there are checks & balances to keep such things under limits, which I think it is little biased towards Pakistanis, but that is expected. But too much of control will leave the forum dead without members, again you may refer to BRF & IDF to understand what happens when forums go hyper against its members, members are like customers, free birds with many choices on the internet.


----------



## IamBengali

How many Hindus living in Pak land? 10 / 100 / 1000? I think we can't even put them in percentage.



> In 1951, Hindus constituted 22 percent of the Pakistani population and the Hindu population was concentrated in East Pakistan which later became Bangladesh, while Hindu population in West Pakistan was less than 2%.[13][5] By 1998 the proportion of Hindus was down to around 1.7 percent.[14] Minority members of the Pakistan National Assembly have alleged that Hindus were being intimidated to force them to leave Pakistan.[15]



Hinduism in Pakistan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

DRAY said:


> But too much of control will leave the forum dead without members, again you may refer to BRF & IDF to understand what happens when forums go hyper against its members, members are like customers, free birds with many choices on the internet.



Sorry but i respect everything you are saying, however I am sick of visiting PDF every other day and watching someone random insult Pakistan or our faith without an iota of understanding of what the reality is, and the worst part is that despite you trying to politely inform them of the pro and con and the reality, they have already made up their minds and only wish to do one thing: TROLL!

I have been on the forum for a very, very long time now and this situation has not improved, you have been here less than a year, and yes when someone from Pakistan goes overboard on PDF the responsible Pakistani members to report them too, I have on several occasions. 



> Pakistani Hindus


Yes exactly, it is our problem we have many, many Hindus living in Pakistan buy only a group protesting. If you feel so much for them, beseech your government to offer them asylum, otherwise don't further flame tensions by putting nonsense on this thread like that chap calling "Sunnis: Filty People" and using words like "Pakistanis should be ashamed"... *WHO THE FUDGE ARE YOU TO JUDGE ANY OF US?




free birds with many choices on the internet.

Click to expand...

*
Good, in that case, you are free to join and free to leave, just respect the rules of "engagement" on PDF and you will get on royally, breach them and you will be reported, and you are free to report all Pakistani members even me or a MOD if we talk nonsense about India. 

If you don't like this practice, then there are "millions" of other forums where you can bash Pakistan and Islam to your hearts content, just don't expect to do that here and not get noticed. Thank you!




IamBengali said:


> How many Hindus living in Pak land? 10 / 100 / 1000? I think we can't even put them in percentage.
> 
> 
> 
> Hinduism in Pakistan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



What nonsense are you posting on this thread... Are you here to troll? There are close to 7 Million Hindus in Pakistan* Source Pakistan HINDU Council:
.: Pakistan Hindu Council :.

Stop posting about subjects you have little or no knowledge off. Thank you.


----------



## IamBengali

70 lakh Hindus? I didn't know it. Actually I have never heard of any Hindu celebrity of Pakistan. There was a Cricketer but I think he later converted to Islam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dray

RescueRanger said:


> Sorry but i respect everything you are saying, however I am sick of visiting PDF every other day and watching someone random insult Pakistan or our faith without an iota of understanding of what the reality is, and the worst part is that despite you trying to politely inform them of the pro and con and the reality, they have already made up their minds and only wish to do one thing: TROLL!
> 
> I have been on the forum for a very, very long time now and this *situation has not improved*, you have been here less than a year, and yes when someone from Pakistan goes overboard on PDF the responsible Pakistani members to report them too, I have on several occasions.



I was following PDF for more than two years but decided to join few months back. And no, situation won't improve unless all Indian IPs are blocked. Indians & Pakistanis are on opposite camps, things will remain the same when they are together in one forum.



> Yes exactly, it is our problem we have many, many Hindus living in Pakistan buy only a group protesting. If you feel so much for them, beseech your government to offer them asylum, otherwise don't further flame tensions by putting nonsense on this thread like that chap calling "Sunnis: Filty People" and using words like "Pakistanis should be ashamed"... *WHO THE FUDGE ARE YOU TO JUDGE ANY OF US?*



"I" didn't really posted "Sunnis", "Filthy people", etc. I don't use foul language unless somebody tries to do the same with me. And since Indians are still allowed here, we can discuss your problems just like you discuss ours, we can judge you just like you judge us. If PDF doesn't like it, deny Indians such rights, your call. And why you are ignoring the fact that people of both the countries still make friends here?



> Good, in that case, you are free to join and free to leave, just respect the rules of "engagement" on PDF and you will get on royally, breach them and you will be reported, and you are free to report all Pakistani members even me or a MOD if we talk nonsense about India.
> 
> If you don't like this practice, then there are "millions" of other forums where you can bash Pakistan and Islam to your hearts content, just don't expect to do that here and not get noticed. Thank you!



Now you are getting really angry, I assume that by "You" you mean "Indians"; good thing about being a free bird is that whether one would leave or stay is ones own decision, yes, PDF can shoo the free birds, as I said, your call.



> What nonsense are you posting on this thread... Are you here to troll? There are close to 7 Million Hindus in Pakistan* Source Pakistan HINDU Council:
> .: Pakistan Hindu Council :.
> 
> Stop posting about subjects you have little or no knowledge off. Thank you.



Did IamBengali deserved a negative rating for one comment with a Wiki link to back up? I think that was not the purpose of that particular power.


----------



## RescueRanger

DRAY said:


> I was following PDF for more than two years but decided to join few months back. And no, situation won't improve unless all Indian IPs are blocked. Indians & Pakistanis are on opposite camps, things will remain the same when they are together in one forum.
> 
> 
> 
> "I" didn't really posted "Sunnis", "Filthy people", etc. I don't use foul language unless somebody tries to do the same with me. And since Indians are still allowed here, we can discuss your problems just like you discuss ours, we can judge you just like you judge us. If PDF doesn't like it, deny Indians such rights, your call. And why you are ignoring the fact that people of both the countries still make friends here?
> 
> 
> 
> Now you are getting really angry, I assume that by "You" you mean "Indians"; good thing about being a free bird is that whether one would leave or stay is ones own decision, yes, PDF can shoo the free birds, as I said, your call.
> 
> 
> 
> Did IamBengali deserved a negative rating for one comment with a Wiki link to back up? I think that was not the purpose of that particular power.





> I was following PDF for more than two years but decided to join few months back. And no, situation won't improve unless all Indian IPs are blocked. Indians & Pakistanis are on opposite camps, things will remain the same when they are together in one forum.



Wrong again, totally wrong. We have positive interactions with Indian members who respect and get respect back, sensible members like @seiko @KRAIT @Star Wars @popeye



> "I" didn't really posted "Sunnis", "Filthy people", etc. I don't use foul language unless somebody tries to do the same with me. And since Indians are still allowed here, we can discuss your problems just like you discuss ours, we can judge you just like you judge us. If PDF doesn't like it, deny Indians such rights, your call. And why you are ignoring the fact that people of both the countries still make friends here?



DID I SAY, YOU SAID THAT? Here is the link to the post that started this all:
Pakistani Hindus | All Discussions | Page 106

Remember all brawls are started because a loudmouth doesn't know when to keep silent...



> Now you are getting really angry, I assume that by "You" you mean "Indians"; good thing about being a free bird is that whether one would leave or stay is ones own decision, yes, PDF can shoo the free birds, as I said, your call.



WRONG again, please stop assuming... You make yourself look bad. By YOU, I mean't YOU as a person, NO one is stopping you from leaving, NO one is FORCING you to leave.... All that is asked is "mutual" respect.



> Did IamBengali deserved a negative rating for one comment with a Wiki link to back up? I think that was not the purpose of that particular power.


YES i do feel so, spreading nonsense about Pakistan without having any understanding of the country or it's dynamic is considered trolling and spamming, against forum rules. If he was genuine he would have just googled CIA world fact book to research the % of Hindus in Pakistan.

Who I choose to give a negative point to is based on my fair assessment of the intention of the poster... How many negative points have I given you despite our little tete-a-tete?

Finally, if you have a problem with negative point given out, please contact @WebMaster @Aeronaut @nuclearpak .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IamBengali

I don't have problem with that negative rating. If* @RescueRanger* found my post offensive then he may have reason to give negative point. There was a member who constantly posted fake Photoshopped pics to defend a killer but I am not sure if he was given negative point.

My intention was not to troll. I was just asking whether Pak has significant Hindus. If yes then why are they not in very good position in Pakistan? There should be equal rights to all race and class in every sector.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KRAIT

@DRAY Bro, don't take PDF as reflection of entire Pakistan. I have many friends whom I met on PDF, and now are FB friends, from Pakistan too. We also make fun of each other on FB where we have created another group, all with real FB ids. 

As @RescueRanger said, there is lot of positive interactions. Just take it easy.

May be you missed Naswaristan in initial days when Hyperion established it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dray

RescueRanger said:


> Wrong again, totally wrong. We have positive interactions with Indian members who respect and get respect back, sensible members like @seiko @KRAIT @Star Wars @popeye



I know there are many sensible members from both sides, and there are not-so-sensible members from both sides, but that's why there are measures to keep things in check. You can pick & choose only a handful of members from India and ban all others, but then, I don't think that will be a good move for multiple of reasons.



> DID I SAY, YOU SAID THAT? Here is the link to the post that started this all:
> Pakistani Hindus | All Discussions | Page 106
> 
> Remember all brawls are started because a loudmouth doesn't know when to keep silent...



Okay, but this main thread is about "Pakistani Hindus | All Discussions", probably he should have posted it here, but that particular topic can't be against the forum rule since this thread exists.



> WRONG again, please stop assuming... You make yourself look bad. By YOU, I mean't YOU as a person, NO one is stopping you from leaving, NO one is FORCING you to leave.... All that is asked is "mutual" respect.



Even then my reply remains the same: "good thing about being a free bird is that whether one would leave or stay is ones own decision, yes, PDF can shoo the free birds, as I said, your call." 



> YES i do feel so, spreading nonsense about Pakistan without having any understanding of the country or it's dynamic is considered trolling and spamming, against forum rules. If he was genuine he would have just googled CIA world fact book to research the % of Hindus in Pakistan.
> 
> Who I choose to give a negative point to is based on my fair assessment of the intention of the poster... How many negative points have I given you despite our little tete-a-tete?
> 
> Finally, if you have a problem with negative point given out, please contact @WebMaster @Aeronaut @nuclearpak .



As far as I know about @IamBengali , he is a very good member and most likely a very good person in real life also, I never saw him using foul language, bashing others, flamebaiting, or involving in any such things. He is one of the few sensible members from Bangladesh, many members use Wiki here. But then, you are the man with power, your call.


----------



## RescueRanger

DRAY said:


> But then, you are the man with power, your call.



I am an ordinary member I have no power, use Wiki but at least double check what you are posting. Like I said, if you contest why i have posted a negative rating the admins or TT Chairman will be the first port of call 

Peace.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dray

KRAIT said:


> @DRAY Bro, don't take PDF as reflection of entire Pakistan. I have many friends whom I met on PDF, and now are FB friends, from Pakistan too. We also make fun of each other on FB where we have created another group, all with real FB ids.
> 
> As @RescueRanger said, there is lot of positive interactions. Just take it easy.
> 
> May be you missed Naswaristan in initial days when Hyperion established it.



Actually that is what even I think. Please follow from page 106 to know the entire conversation.


----------



## RescueRanger

IamBengali said:


> I don't have problem with that negative rating. If* @RescueRanger* found my post offensive then he may have reason to give negative point. There was a member who constantly posted fake Photoshopped pics to defend a killer but I am not sure if he was given negative point.
> 
> My intention was not to troll. I was just asking whether Pak has significant Hindus. If yes then why are they not in very good position in Pakistan? There should be equal rights to all race and class in every sector.



Pakistan has 7 million Hindus, are they in a great position? Not really, socio-economically they are introverted and keep to themselves. Do they get jobs, yes but the jobs are Are they harassed to the level we see purported on the Interwebs? NO, how i can say this with conviction, is there is a active Hindu temple near in R.Pindi and it has never been targeted, or attacked, or bothered since I have been living in here.

Hindus and Sikhs can join CSS, PSP, ISSB etc, there are several Hindus and Sikhs in Pakistani Army, Police, Rescue 1122, Rangers, Civil Service:
Sikh and Hindu officers usher in a new era in Pakistani Army | SikhNet

Are they persecuted, yes there are pockets in Pakistan where Hindus will face persecution, this cannot be prevented sadly, it is similar case with Pakistan's Sikh, Christian community. All are able to work, get jobs and participate but there will always be that element that will target them for being different.

Just take Rawalpindi for an exmple, there were 5 anti shia incidents in Rawalpindi last year, not a single anti hindu or anti christan incident recorded on PIPS. 

I am not trying to defend the deplorable acts of violence and breach of human rights that do go on in parts of Pakistan, but I am here to say it is not as bad as people say. Really it is not, In 2006 i was deputed to protect Gurdawara Panja Sahib to ensure the safety of 700 sikhs visiting from India, Australia, UK and USA, and the locals of Hassan Abdal welcome them annually, without incident. MASHALLAH

So please don't believe everything you read on the Interwebs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IamBengali

Our prophet never discriminated in giving equal rights to all citizens of Arab Peninsula (Nazran treaty with Christian, Madina treaty with Jews). Even when he took Jizya from non muslims he also took Zakat from Muslims but we claim ourselves Muslims and still treat minorities as second class citizens.

In BD Jamaat has a Bank. Non-Muslims are officially prohibited to work there. The Rajakar Saka Chawdhury who is now convicted in tribunal has an organization. He doesn't let one single Hindu to work in his organization.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haviZsultan

I wish to develop a paper in which I cover the plight of the Pakistani Hindu. India has always been seen as an enemy in Pakistan and usually most Pakistanis see things in black and white. For example India bad, Pakistan good which later translates into Muslims good, Hindus bad. So in Pakistan (as is the case in India) people continue to stereotype Hindus as bad. This is wrong but our education system has ruined our lives. It is raising fanatics and terrorists. 

We should look at Hindus more sympathetically-as a minority in a country where a lot of people are extremely intolerant. We should protect Hindus and provide them with equal rights. Part of our loss in East Pakistan was due to this stereotypical attitude to Hindus. We classified Hindus as evil in the very same way India tends to classify its Muslims as militant sympathizers and terrorists. 

We need to protect minorities and should forget things of the past. The Rinkle Kumari case highlights the increasing problems minorities face in Pakistan. We should have stuck to Jinnah's vision and created a secular state.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## angelwarrior

BADIN: The situation in Tando Bago town of Badin district became tense following the burial of a 75-year-old Hindu man, in a local graveyard of Bachal Shah.

Late on Wednesday night, a few people of the town dug the grave and took out the body a resident of village Yar Mohammad Lund, some 4 km off the Tando Bago town, who was buried by his relatives on Monday.

But the body was reburied in the same place by the local police on the wee hours of Thursday, following which the clerics belonging to various mosques of the town made announcements that a Hindu was buried again in their graveyard.

The burial infuriated the Muslim community of the town and its adjoining areas, who gathered in the town and staged a sit-in on the Bago Canal bridge.

Speaking to media persons the protesters threatened to dig out the body from the grave again.

The protesters further claimed that a decision had been reached nearly four years ago according to which Hindus would not bury their deceased in the same part of the graveyard.

It is pertinent to mention that this graveyard had been shared since many years by both the Hindus and Muslims of the area.

There was only a small wall erected by a former taluka Nazim of Tando Bago to separate the parts of the graveyard.

Strict security measures were taken by Badin's district administration to control the law and order situation in the town.

Heavy contingents of the police have been deployed in and around the graveyard under the supervision of DSP Tando Bago.

The relatives of the Hindu man, who was buried in thegraveyard, spoke to Dawn.com and claimed that the deceased was buried near the grave of his father.

The people of various rights groups voiced their concern over the issue and demanded that the government functionaries should take security measures for the minority communities.

On Oct 6, in a similar incident the body of another Hindu man was dug out of the grave and thrown away, in a local graveyard of Haji Fakir in Pangrio town of Badin district.

Hindu burial in 'Muslim graveyard' sparks protests in Badin - DAWN.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scorpionx

Just one question.Why don't Hindus cremate the deceased here?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

1 question I thought Hindus burn the dead?!


----------



## energym

angelwarrior said:


> Late on Wednesday night, a few people of the town dug the grave and took out the body a resident of village *Yar Mohammad Lund*



What kind of name is this  ?

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## angelwarrior

Talon said:


> 1 question I thought Hindus burn the dead?!



Read somewhere that there are some tribes which bury the dead.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

Talon said:


> 1 question I thought Hindus burn the dead?!



Different reason - Some Hindus actually bury the dead don't burn, at some palaces they are not allowed (i.e. in Interior Sindh), some don't burn because they don't get Visa of India to drop the ashes in Ganga to complete the ritual. 

But anyway - This mullah brigade always try to create trouble, they should be hung by balls.



energym said:


> What kind of name is this  ?



Lund is title like dikshit --- yea it's weird

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Contrarian

LoveIcon said:


> But anyway - This mullah brigade always try to create trouble, they should be hung by balls.


They are not creating trouble. They are simply doing what Pakistani's do best - follow Islam in the Islamic republic.


----------



## Sugarcane

Contrarian said:


> They are not creating trouble. They are simply doing what Pakistani's do best - follow Islam in the Islamic republic.



And i think it's none of your concern, so move on.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masifchang

I heard this first time in my life!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sedqal

Contrarian said:


> They are not creating trouble. They are simply doing what Pakistani's do best - follow Islam in the Islamic republic.



Still far better then regular mob lynching of minorities in secular India


----------



## Contrarian

LoveIcon said:


> And i think it's none of your concern, so move on.


Why is it not?

We are a nation that is concerned about exponentially increasing crime and inhuman treatment meeted out to non-Sunni's in our neighbouring country - Pakistan.

The fact that there are crimes and discrimination is not an issue per se, that happens in many countries, but the real problem is that none of the State organs are involved in giving justice to these affected people. The State is giving its silent consent to these horrendous acts by not taking action.


----------



## Sedqal

LoveIcon said:


> And i think it's none of your concern, so move on.



Seriously too many Indian trolls here, they have brought down the standard of discourse on the whole forum. Mods should at-least strive a little to provide a better environment for serious debate.

[Just saw another thread on Japan completely derailed by another Indian troll]



Contrarian said:


> Why is it not?
> We are a nation that is concerned about exponentially increasing crime and inhuman treatment meeted out to non Sunni's in our neighbouring country - Pakistan.
> 
> The fact that there are crimes and discrimination is not an issue per se, that happens in many countries, but the real problem is that none of the State organs are involved in giving justice to these affected people. The State is giving its silent consent to these horrendous acts by not taking action.



Every single minority in India be it Sikhs, Muslims or Christians have been massacred under state sponsored 'put them into their place' rent a mobs - I think showing the same sympathy to your country men would be the right thing to do under such circumstances.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Contrarian

Sedqal said:


> Every single minority be it Sikhs, Muslims or Christians has been massacred under state sponsorship - I think showing the same sympathy to your country men would be the right thing to do.


Is this a thread about India?
No its not. If you have issues, bring them up in another thread and I will gladly reply there.

For now, focus on the treatment of non-Sunni's in Pakistan. Dont try to divert the topic.


----------



## Sugarcane

Contrarian said:


> Why is it not?
> 
> We are a nation that is concerned about exponentially increasing crime and inhuman treatment meeted out to non-Sunni's in our neighbouring country - Pakistan.
> 
> The fact that there are crimes and discrimination is not an issue per se, that happens in many countries, but the real problem is that none of the State organs are involved in giving justice to these affected people. The State is giving its silent consent to these horrendous acts by not taking action.



Shove your nation where sun don't shine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Contrarian

LoveIcon said:


> Shove your nation where sun don't shine.


The problem with that is that we are constantly getting Sikh/Hindu refugees from Pakistan.
So the problem is very relevant for us.


----------



## masifchang

Contrarian said:


> They are not creating trouble. They are simply doing what Pakistani's do best - follow Islam in the Islamic republic.



No islam is peaceful religion dont say that Almighty Allah didnt lot that graveyard for muslims only so please dont misguide everyone. Land is for everyone Stay in peace love everyone

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

Sedqal said:


> Seriously too many Indian trolls here, they have brought down the standard of discourse on the whole forum. Mods should at-least strive a little to provide a better environment for serious debate.
> [Just saw another thread on Japan completely derailed by another Indian troll]



This forum is like bharat rickshaw or TOI-let comment's section, enjoy the show of saffron brigade having orgasm and soothing their incredibly tiny egos. 



Contrarian said:


> The problem with that is that we are constantly getting Sikh/Hindu refugees from Pakistan.
> So the problem is very relevant for us.



Shove your problems and relevancy as well.... non of our concern.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Contrarian

masifchang said:


> No islam is peaceful religion dont say that Almighty Allah didnt lot that graveyard for muslims only so please dont misguide everyone. Land is for everyone Stay in peace love everyone


Im fine with whatever you say.

Problem is that all actions in Pakistan - all actions of Muslims in Pakistan - tend to show us all something exactly opposite.

Pakistani's need to walk the talk.



LoveIcon said:


> Shove your problems and relevancy as well.... non of our concern.


Ofcourse its none of your concern. You have moved out of Pakistan.

And its because of people like you that such is the situation in Pakistan.
Its the non-Sunni's who are living a life of hell in Pakistan for the 'crime' of being non Sunni and nothing else.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

Contrarian said:


> Ofcourse its none of your concern. You have moved out of Pakistan.
> And its because of people like you that such is the situation in Pakistan.
> Its the non-Sunni's who are living a life of hell in Pakistan for the 'crime' of being non Sunni and nothing else.



As i said, I am in Pakistan or not is non of your business nor what's happening in Pakistan. Shove your concerns where sun don't shine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## halupridol

what??we bury too....news for me.....
nyway what r the laws regarding exhumation in pakistan @ S.U.R.B


----------



## Dubious

Contrarian said:


> They are not creating trouble. They are simply doing what Pakistani's do best - follow Islam in the Islamic republic.


And where in Islam does it say do this?  

Educate yourself first


----------



## Yogi

scorpionx said:


> Just one question.Why don't Hindus cremate the deceased here?



Maybe they don't have a place to cremate in their town or the guy was too poor to afford it.

Anyways anything can happen with Pakistani Hindus, it doesn't surprise me anymore.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Contrarian

Talon said:


> And where in Islam does it say do this?
> 
> Educate yourself first


Walk the talk.
What happens in Pakistan and what Pakistani's do is reflective.

Are non Sunni's being discriminated against in Pakistan? If Yes, then why?


----------



## Sugarcane

Talon said:


> And where in Islam does it say do this?
> 
> Educate yourself first



LOL!!! He is saffron chaddi, don't waste time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yogi

Talon said:


> 1 question I thought Hindus burn the dead?!



Yes, Hindus don't bury the dead, we cremate them even in US n Uk but its Pakistani Hindus so anything can happen.


----------



## Dubious

Contrarian said:


> The problem with that is that *we are constantly getting Sikh/Hindu refugees* from Pakistan.
> So the problem is very relevant for us.


We are getting from Afghanistan tou thora adjust kero naa...we dont have that much land naaa


----------



## Contrarian

Yogi said:


> Yes, Hindus don't bury the dead, we cremate them even in US n Uk but its Pakistani Hindus so anything can happen.


Some tribes do bury their dead even in India.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

Contrarian said:


> Im fine with whatever you say.
> 
> Problem is that all actions in Pakistan - *all actions* of Muslims in Pakistan - tend to show us all something *exactly opposite*.
> 
> Pakistani's need to walk the talk.


 Media loots money from clowns like you who feed on such news because people like you dont read the good news, thats why those categories are not just less but cease to exist


----------



## Contrarian

Talon said:


> We are getting from Afghanistan tou thora adjust kero naa...we dont have that much land naaa


So Pakistani Muslims would prefer Afghan Muslims over Pakistani Hindus and Sikhs?



Talon said:


> Media loots money from clowns like you who feed on such news because people like you dont read the good news, thats why those categories are not just less but cease to exist


People like me read quite a lot. You would be surprised at the amount of information I have on Pakistan. Both good _and_ bad.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

energym said:


> What kind of name is this  ?



Its spelled Lound.. meaning "brave" or "warrior" a Baloch tribe.. found in Sindh,S.Punjab n Baluchistan.. not what you are think Mr Sukdeep dikshit..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Yogi said:


> Yes, Hindus don't bury the dead, we cremate them even in US n Uk but its *Pakistani Hindus* so anything can happen.


So they are not Hindus?  And they say we say stuff to our minorities...


----------



## Alpha1

scorpionx said:


> Just one question.Why don't Hindus cremate the deceased here?


some sects of hinduism like lingayats, veerashaivas, etc bury the dead. i have heard


----------



## Dubious

Contrarian said:


> So Pakistani Muslims would prefer Afghan Muslims over Pakistani Hindus and Sikhs?


 No, you ranted so did I 



Contrarian said:


> People like me read quite a lot. You would be surprised at the amount of information I have *on Pakistan.*


  stalker....


Contrarian said:


> Both *good and bad.*


 So far you only post bad


----------



## Srinivas

Pakistan should provide Burial ground for Hindus to avoid such incidents.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scorpionx

Alpha1 said:


> some sects of hinduism like lingayats, veerashaivas, etc bury the dead. i have heard



Yes,that is true. It is called _"Samadhi"._ Some faction of the sacred class (the Yogis) of Hinduism have different methods of treating the dead bodies. For example,the practice where the dead after a little bit of dressings are delivered to the holy rivers is called _"salil samadhi"_. These ancient methods are still in practice in some parts of the country. But the case in the original post looks a little different.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Srinivas said:


> Pakistan should provide Burial ground for Hindus to avoid such incidents.


But they want to bring the burned ashes to Ganga...*India should provide visa*


----------



## Yogi

Talon said:


> So they are not Hindus?  And they say we say stuff to our minorities...



Where did i said they r not Hindus???

The fact is the looking at the poor state of Pakistani Hindus, it simply doesn't surprise anymore.

They r literally running for their lives in Pak. So, how can i expect them to follow death riruals.


----------



## energym

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Its spelled Lound.. meaning "brave" or "warrior" a Baloch tribe.. found in Sindh,S.Punjab n Baluchistan.. not what you are think Mr Sukdeep dikshit..



Jyada charas ho gayi kya aaj  ?


----------



## Anubis

scorpionx said:


> Yes,that is true. It is called _"Samadhi"._ Some faction of the sacred class (the Yogis) of Hinduism have different methods of treating the dead bodies. For example,the practice where the dead after a little bit of dressings are delivered to the holy rivers is called _"salil samadhi"_. These ancient methods are still in practice in some parts of the country. But the case in the original post looks a little different.


Any tomb is called a samadhi (shomahito is the adjective form)....and salil samadhi basically is used to refer to people whose bodies are lost at sea or river.


----------



## scorpionx

Anubis said:


> Any tomb is called a samadhi (shomahito is the adjective form)....and salil samadhi basically is used to refer to people whose bodies are lost at sea or river.



Yes that is called Salil Samadhi too( The accidents). But a sect of priestly class do place the dead bodies to the ganges deliberately as an ancient practice. The yogi decides if he wants a Salil samadhi or not before his death. Another method is Yoga Samadhi. The Yogi retires from life by meditation while his Aatma gets liberated through _Bramha Talu/Randhra_,right from the top of the scull. These are known practice by Hindu yogis.Most people do not believe in these,but who cares.I do.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Talon said:


> 1 question I thought Hindus burn the dead?!


there isn't enough ground to provide hindus with a cremation ground. The dead aren't getting the deserved last rites.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

energym said:


> Jyada charas ho gayi kya aaj  ?



mamu apun daru peta hai..


----------



## Rajaraja Chola

Some caste in Hindu religion do bury the dead. Btw, I think Hindus shouldnt have buried the dead marked for Muslims.


----------



## qamar1990

Contrarian said:


> The problem with that is that we are constantly getting Sikh/Hindu refugees from Pakistan.
> So the problem is very relevant for us.


sikh refugees as well? now i think your full of shit


----------



## energym

qamar1990 said:


> sikh refugees as well? now i think your full of shit



You forget to add lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## halupridol

damn.....there is a thread on pakistani Hindus......
neway.....I'm feeling great after a imported Nemiroff.....full on ready.......koi hai jo mujhse takrana chahta hai......




p.s.:- @S.U.R.B. . saab ne anser nahi Diya...most probably busy with some DRE(joking )


----------



## masifchang

Unfortunately not just non muslims but also muslim minorities live life like hell in our beloved country .example is hazara community located in quetta.. my point is that its much better for most of us to be human first then become muslims.. Humanity is just first step for being a muslim

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chronos

scorpionx said:


> Yes that is called Salil Samadhi too( The accidents). But a sect of priestly class do place the dead bodies to the ganges deliberately as an ancient practice. The yogi decides if he wants a Salil samadhi or not before his death. Another method is Yoga Samadhi. The Yogi retires from life by meditation while his Aatma gets liberated through _Bramha Talu/Randhra_,right from the top of the scull. These are known practice by Hindu yogis.Most people do not believe in these,but who cares.I do.



@scorpionx. Hi. I have seen your posts and I was particularly impressed with your knowledge on independence era activitists in India.

This is off topic, but do you mind if I can pick your brains on one such leader?

Via Private message??

Thanks.


----------



## AUz

Pakistani Hindus are our brothers. We must treat them nicely.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

AUz said:


> Pakistani Hindus are our brothers. We must treat them nicely.


110% agreed, these are isolated incidents but should be condemned.


----------



## WAR-rior

RescueRanger said:


> 110% agreed, these are isolated incidents but should be condemned.


Can anyone explain why has poplulation of Hindus fell from 10+% to 1-% if all these are so called ISOLATED Incidents? Not able to pick logic.


----------



## RescueRanger

WAR-rior said:


> Can anyone explain why has poplulation of Hindus fell from 10+% to 1-%



*Where did you pluck that figure from, the pie in the SKY?*





*This Graph shows that Hindus are contributing more than 5.5 percent in the over all population of Pakistan.* In Sindh Province it confirms that population of Hindus in more than 17 percent. While in Balochistan it’s greater than 1 percent, whereas in Punjab and Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa it’s less than 1 percent.

Source: .: Pakistan Hindu Council :.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAR-rior

RescueRanger said:


> *Where did you pluck that figure from, the pie in the SKY?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This Graph shows that Hindus are contributing more than 5.5 percent in the over all population of Pakistan.* In Sindh Province it confirms that population of Hindus in more than 17 percent. While in Balochistan it’s greater than 1 percent, whereas in Punjab and Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa it’s less than 1 percent.
> 
> Source: .: Pakistan Hindu Council :.



Ohh K. Great. Now can you plz compare the same from 1947 and 1971 too. Thanks in advance.


----------



## RescueRanger

WAR-rior said:


> Ohh K. Great. Now can you plz compare the same from 1947 and 1971 too. Thanks in advance.



_Plucking at straws? _


----------



## cloud_9

WAR-rior said:


> Can anyone explain why has poplulation of Hindus fell from 10+% to 1-% if all these are so called ISOLATED Incidents? Not able to pick logic.


Simple explanation is "They got owned".

Pakistan government can not protect these Hindus or Sikhs because of the numbers and their remote presence.


----------



## WAR-rior

cloud_9 said:


> Simple explanation is "They got owned".
> 
> Pakistan government can not protect these Hindus or Sikhs because of the numbers and their remote presence.


The point i wanna make is, till 1971 this percentage was good and infact till end 1970s too. Once Zia was in power, Radicalization of Pakistan was a bane for these kuffars and the way Pakistan is socially rotting only shows its gonna be the end for these infidels sooner than later.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

What was the total percentage of hindus in Pakistan till 71? and how many live in E.Pakistan....?

Now bangladesh where they still make the biggest minority??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> What was the total percentage of hindus in Pakistan till 71? and how many live in E.Pakistan....?
> 
> Now bangladesh where they still make the biggest minority??



_*Oh sir, Chooro is bat ko.* _He has made up his mind, no sane Pakistani will defend what Zia did to the Pakistani constitution, and the treatment meted out to minorities in Pakistan is excessive, but these are "isolated incidents", it's not like streets are running red with rivers of blood daily.

Pakistan is not perfect, we know that. These outside observers say we are "rotting socially" without having even an inkling as to what is going on at the grassroots level. What actually makes me laugh about this thread, especially up until the last 10 pages, is the sheer Hypocrisy.

If they are so concerned about the Hindu population in Pakistan that they are venting 111 pages of rants, then surely they could use their "moral courage" to beseech their government to offer said "Hindus" asylum, never mind the asylum part, India is reeling from her own social issues, but instead of peeking into one's own collar, they see it fit to come and lecture us...

And what's worse, they get shirty when you tell them that nobody appreciates being dictated too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scorpionx

@Ravi Nair

Please let me know your query. I will try to answer.My grasp on the subject is not so impressive as it seems to be honest.


----------



## Chronos

scorpionx said:


> @Ravi Nair
> 
> Please let me know your query. I will try to answer.My grasp on the subject is not so impressive as it seems to be honest.



Questions on B.R. Ambedkar, and other Indian leasers during that time period.

It is not history specific, but rather Indian view of these leaders


----------



## scorpionx

Ravi Nair said:


> Questions on B.R. Ambedkar, and other Indian leasers during that time period.
> 
> It is not history specific, but rather Indian view of these leaders


Ok. Which leader to be specific?


----------



## Chronos

scorpionx said:


> Ok. Which leader to be specific?



Ambedkar actually.

Though we should carry the discussion of this topic.

Don't want to carry this off topic


----------



## scorpionx

Ravi Nair said:


> Ambedkar actually.
> 
> Though we should carry the discussion of this topic.
> 
> Don't want to carry this off topic


He and his works are still be rationally analyzed.Particularly, the concept of two nation theory and Mr.Ambedkar's view on secularism to be precise. We can discuss this interesting topic in the appropriate section. Thanks.


----------



## Chronos

scorpionx said:


> He and his works are still be rationally analyzed.Particularly, the concept of two nation theory and Mr.Ambedkar's view on secularism to be precise. We can discuss this interesting topic in the appropriate section. Thanks.



Is there a thread relating to that running?


----------



## scorpionx

Ravi Nair said:


> Is there a thread relating to that running?


Not quite "Ambedkar centric" but there are many relating the Pre-Independence era.


----------



## Chronos

scorpionx said:


> Not quite "Ambedkar centric" but there are many relating the Pre-Independence era.



I will search for them and I will mention you. We can have the discussion there


----------



## INDIC

RescueRanger said:


> 110% agreed, these are isolated incidents but should be condemned.



There is institutionalized hate against Hindus. There is nothing isolated incident here. 



AUz said:


> *Pakistani Hindus are our brothers.* We must treat them nicely.



I am surprised a bit by your words.


----------



## jarves

*A nine-year-old Hindu girl was raped and killed in Punjab province of Pakistan, officials said on Sunday.*

Basti Kata, a resident of Mauza Ghunia in Rahim Yar Khan district, located 400 km from provincial capital Lahore, said his daughter went missing while playing outside his home on Thursday. Kata informed police and registered a missing person’s report. The girl’s parents and other relatives made frantic efforts to find her but to no avail.

On Saturday, some of Kata’s relatives found the girl’s body in an open field. Police took the body to a state-run hospital in Khanpur, where the doctor on duty refused to perform an autopsy. The aggrieved family staged a protest outside the hospital. Following the intervention of the local administration, the doctor conducted an autopsy that confirmed rape. “It appears the girl died while being raped,” the doctor said. Police have registered a case against unidentified persons. Hindus are the largest minority in Pakistan but make up only about two per cent of the population of 180 million.

Most Hindus live in southern Sindh province, where there have been several instances of alleged abduction and forced conversion of women from the minority community. In Balochistan, which has a sizeable Hindu population, the community has been targeted by militants and criminal gangs in recent years.

*Minor Hindu girl raped and killed in Pakistani Punjab - The Pioneer*


----------



## Slayer786

Sad truth that rapists are also in Pakistan just like in India. And for rapists its not religion that they go after. They only look at them as their victims. 

InshAllah as the girl was minor, may Allah send her to Heaven and the rapist definitely to Hell. Ameen.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## jarves

Minorities especially Hindus are not safe in Pakistan......
RIP.....


----------



## Slayer786

jarves said:


> Minorities especially Hindus are not safe in Pakistan......
> RIP.....



Aray bhai poor people are not safe in Pakistan. Over the years poor people have died through terrorism. And yes some of the poor have been hindus, christians and even minority muslim sects. But many sunnis have been killed also who were just as poor and innocent. And for us, it is equally sad and shameful as this has been going on for years. We should mourn for all victims. 

There are many rich Hindus and Christians living in Pakistan who are safe and live a happy life as they are not killed in a poor area where the victims are trying to buy food from their meagre incomes in the cheap market areas where the govt really does not provide good security. 

Those rich hindus and christians are shopping together with rich muslims in the shopping malls or bazaars in middle class or rich localities where private security firms are hired by mall owners to look after their rich clients. 
Remember it is always the poor man to die. 

So you should write that poor people are not safe in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Urbanized Greyhound

Rape is slowly turning out to be the Cancer or Aids of South Asia. It sickens me , not just at the incident which is against every tenet and norm of civilized society but also at the frequency of such cases , especially in big cities. 

Strong punishments dont seem to be working at all. Maybe we should begin by identifying the root cause of this problem and devise a socially acceptable strong deterrent for this kind of degeneracy.

I believe "sexual frustration due to a repressive social attitude " to be one of the prime causes , its quite likely thats why even the death penalty or social stigma doesnt deter Rapists.

Also gender imbalance may be another reason.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## joekrish

jarves said:


> Minorities especially Hindus are not safe in Pakistan......
> RIP.....


Do you seriously think that the rapist chose her because she was a Hindu? It will and could happen to any girl------Period.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jarves

joekrish said:


> Do you seriously think that the rapist chose her because she was a Hindu? It will and could happen to any girl------Period.


Yeah i know that but he may have thought that he could get away because he is Muslim and the girl is Hindu(going by previous cases).....



Slayer786 said:


> Aray bhai poor people are not safe in Pakistan. Over the years poor people have died through terrorism. And yes some of the poor have been hindus, christians and even minority muslim sects. But many sunnis have been killed also who were just as poor and innocent. And for us, it is equally sad and shameful as this has been going on for years. We should mourn for all victims.
> 
> There are many rich Hindus and Christians living in Pakistan who are safe and live a happy life as they are not killed in a poor area where the victims are trying to buy food from their meagre incomes in the cheap market areas where the govt really does not provide good security.
> 
> Those rich hindus and christians are shopping together with rich muslims in the shopping malls or bazaars in middle class or rich localities where private security firms are hired by mall owners to look after their rich clients.
> Remember it is always the poor man to die.
> 
> So you should write that poor people are not safe in Pakistan.


I think you are right but majority of poor people in Pakistan are Hindus.....


----------



## joekrish

jarves said:


> Yeah i know that but he *may have thought* that he could get away because he is Muslim and the girl is Hindu(going by previous cases).....


You can keep assuming things but the reality is far from that.


----------



## kaykay

RIP girl.
Well poors are victim of such evils all over in south Asia especially India, Pakistan and Bangladesh. We should not give it a religious colour.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## farhan_9909

Sad and concerning Indeed.

I Hope the Govt will their best to provide security to the minorities of Pakistan


----------



## F.O.X

Off-spring of Weak Judicial system & aazaad Adlia .


----------



## kurup

RIP to the girl .

Hang the culprits .


----------



## SarthakGanguly

joekrish said:


> Do you seriously think that the rapist chose her *because she was a Hindu*? It will and could happen to any girl------Period.


But it might have been an added incentive. Being an insignificant minority means a lot of vulnerability - means one can get away with it. But I also believe *religion does not play a primary role in rape*. Such men are perverts - irrespective of nationality/religion/faith etc.
RIP to the girl.
Hope the authorities will catch the culprit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

